# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SLOVENIJI

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim  vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim  vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer  ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO  SVIMA :Heart: 



_UPUTE ZA POSTOJNU/LJUBLJANU_
 _lezanka


PostPostano: ned kol 09, 2009 7:37 pm    Naslov: Ponavljam kompilaciju iskustva kod dr. Reša 

Rezultat iskustva kod dr.Reša je da je žena sada u mislim 25-tjednu   trudnoće, sa bebicom je sve kako treba. Transferirana su dva embrija, no   jedan se prestao razvijati u osmom tjednu trudnoće, no zato drugi već   redovito budi ženu, lupka na sve strane i već smo ekstremno emotivno   vezani uz nju.

Ginekologica se smijala prije par dana jer se bebica toliko micala da je   nekoliko puta morala pokušavati uhvatiti pravu sliku na ultrazvuku  kako  bi izmjerila parametre. Curica je, odlučili smo se za ime, itd.  itd.

Ne postoji apsolutno niti jedan razlog zašto na sljedeći postupak (ako   se druga bebica ne dogodi prirodnim putem) ne budemo išli opet kod   dr.Reša. Da smo išli u Maribor, došli bi na red taman negdje kada   očekujemo da ćemo držati našu curicu u rukama.

Ovo je naše iskustvo iz drugog mjeseca 2009. godine. Oplodnja je bila 24.02.2009, a transfer 26.02.2009.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Na ovom forumu smo našli puno korisnih informacija, no nekako su   dominantne Mariborčanke, a o dr. Reš iz Ljubljane ima prilično malo   iskustava (jedna stara zatvorena tema), pa sam odlučio podijeliti naše   prvo i početno iskustvo.

Nakon par godina pokušavanja i konačno obavljenih svi pregleda meni je   dijagnosticirana oligoastenotetrato spermija, te je ponuđeno kao jedino   rješenje umjetna oplodnja. Nismo htjeli ići u naše državne klinike, a   naše privatne bez nekog posebnog razloga nismo niti uzimali u obzir.   Naša liječnica man je preporučila da se naručimo za Maribor, a dok   čekamo da probamo u Rijeci. Pošto se u Mariboru čeka prilično dugo,   odlučili smo se za dr.Reš-a, koji ima jednako dobre rezultate i mnogo   brže se dođe na red.

Ovo mnogo brže je u biti doslovno u danima. Naručivali smo se za prvi   pregled početkom 12. mjeseca, i zbog gužve oko praznika prvi termin za   prvi razgovor je bio slobodan u drugom tjednu prvog mjeseca. Pa smo tako   nekako i dogovorili. No par tjedana kasnije je nešto kasnila   menstruacija ženi, pa smo pomaknuli prvi dolazak jedno destak dana da ne   potrefimo sljedeći ciklus.

Poziciju ordinacije smo brzo našli na google maps i djelovalo je da ćemo   prilično jednostavno stići do njega. No pokazalo se da je satelitska   snimka stara i da treba zapravo gledati baš kartu gdje su pravilno   ucrtane nove petlje u tom području. Malo smo promašili izlaz, no na   sljedećem smo sišli sa brze ceste, jedno 'tko pita ne skita' i stigli   smo do tog centra.

Oko centra se nalazi dva parkirališta koja su bila puna, a odmah pored   je Interspar trgovina, koja ima svoje parkiralište. I ono je bilo puno   (nije veliko), no brzo je netko odlazio pa smo našli mjesto za   parkiranje. Sam centar je u biti niz ambulanti i nekakvih trgovina (u   prizemlju i na katu) sa natkrivenim trgom u sredini. Ambulanta se nalazi   u prizemlju tog trgića pored stepenica. U biti ambulanta se nalazi u   sklopu nekakvog malog doma zdravlja, tipa čim se uđe nalaziš se u uskoj   dugoj čekaonici, gdje se vidi da ima tu još barem četri nekakve   ordinacije. No čim uđeš u prvu sa lijeva dođeš u nekakav predprostor   gdje se nalaze sestre, par stolica, wc i primjetiš da tu ima još par   ambulanti. Sestrama smo dali nekakvu dokumentaciju (putovnice) da nas   uvedu u sustav i pričekali smo vani u onoj prvoj čekaonici par minuta.

Mi smo došli jedno petnaestak minuta prije i kako nije bilo nikoga brzo nas je sestra pozvala kod doktora.

Kod doktora smo malo popričali, on je upisivao naše podatke. Za ženu mu   je bio interesantan HSG (prohodnost kanala), te vrijednosti hormona.   Moji nalazi spermiograma ga nisu zapravo zanimali jer se tamo radi na   licu mjesta. Napravio mi je uzv testisa i dao mi posudicu za ejakulat.   Prostor za drkicu/wc je odmah uz ambulantu doktora, tako da zapravo ne   izlaziš vani u vanjsku čekaonicu, već u onaj predprostor gdje su sestre.   Wc je prostran i ima erotske literature. Čak i nekakav   'automehaničarski' kalendar Smile. Na zidu se nalaze i detaljne upute   kako dati uzorak sa slikama (bez spolovila naravno) i na kraju piše da   se čašica stavi na stol. Uzorak ne treba stavljati na stol već se nosi   odmah nazad u ambulantu liječnika. U međuvremenu je doktor radio uzv   jajnika (i što već ide) ženi, te objašnjavao proceduru.

Uzorak ejakulata je stavio pod mikroskop povezan na televiziju/monitor i   doslovno vidiš spermije kako se kreću po ekranu. Nije radio nikakvo   brojanje, odnosno pravi spermiogram, vjerojatno jer mu ne treba mnoštvo   istih već samo par komada, a oni su se vidjeli na ekranu.

Ja sam bio malo razočaran jer sam se nadao pravoj statistici. Naime moj   prvi spermiogram je bio prilično loš, i nakon tri+tri mjeseca   tableta/promjene navika se dosta popravio, no još uvijek je bio loš.   Kako je prošlo još nekih 2 mjeseca zanimalo me da li ima još pozitivnih   promjena.

Uglavnom moj nalaz krajem četvrtog mjeseca je bio sljedeći: 7.11 Mio/ml,   brzi 9%, polagani 13%, pat.forme 74%. Drugi je bio bolji i treći   konačno početkom 11 mjeseca je bio 15.44 Mio/ml, brzi 16%, polagani 14%,   pat.forme 69%. Zanimljvo je da mi se postotak brzih i polaganih   drastično povečao nakon filtriranja i hranjenja (ona druga kolona) sa 16   i 10 % na 32 i 41 %. No vratimo se na priču.

Sada je slijedilo naše iznenađenje. Pitao je ženu za datum početka   zadnjeg ciklusa i počeo pričati proceduru. Ono što nas je na prvi tren   zbunilo, što je spominjao datum doslovno 7 dana od naše posjete. Naime   mi ćemo početi proceduru odmah sa sljedećom ciklusom. Ima kod sebe   lijekove/ampule, injekcije i odmah nam ih je prodao uz napomenu da ako   ih u Hrvatskoj nabavimo nekako drugačije/jeftinije, da ih slobodno   možemo vratiti i da će nam vratiti novac. Zapravo ovo nisam očekivao, pa   nisam niti imao sav novac kod sebe, pa smo mu ostali nešto sitno  dužni,  a nije htio da idemo do bankomata i vraćamo se, odnosno ostatak  mu  možemo donijeti na prvi uzv.

Procedura je sljedeća. Naravno to se odnosi na ženu i njeno stanje. Ona   je nedavno napunila 30 godina, kanali su prohodni, doktor je na uzv   ustanovio da ima policistične jajnike. Ovdje doktorica nije zamjetila   to, no spominjala je da se vidi više folikula. Doktor odredi očekivan   termin sljedećeg menstrualnog ciklusa i propiše davanje Diphereline   0.1mg nekih 5 dana prije. Drugi dan menstruacije počinje se paralelno   dodatno uzimati dvije ampule (jedna injekcija) Menopur 75 i 8 dana nakon   početka menstruacije dolazimo na uzv kod njega.

Jedna kutija Diphereline kod njega košta 50 eura trebale su nam 2   kutije. Jedna kutija Menopura košta 200 eura i njih nam je trebalo 2   kutije. Sve zajedno za te ampule znači 500 eura. Taj prvi pregled je   koštao 50 eura. Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje ICSI košta 1100 eura. A   rekao je da uzv košta 35 eura.

Tu smo imali malu raspravu sa njim zašto ICSI. Njegov argument je bio   kako su statistički potencijalni problemi ploda jednaki umjetnom ili   prirodnom oplodnjom, da se ne isplati novčani rizik ponovne procedure   (lijekova) i kako bi za klasični postupak (IVF) na ekranu trebalo biti   spermatozoida kao u mravinjaku.

Također nam je rekao kako se punkcija radi u Postojni, prvenstveno iz   razloga da dođe do nekakvih komplikacija (premda se to do sada nije   nikada desilo) i da on zapravo ima jako malo veze sa Postojnom. Odnosno   gotovo nikakve. Možda je marketinški za njega zanimljivo povezivati ga   da nekakvom specijalnom bolnicom za porodiljstvo, no zapravo se radi   prvenstveno o ambulani u Ljubljani i po meni ne bi trebalo previše   isticati Postojnu kada se on spominje.

Nakon što smo detalje dogovorili slijedilo je probno davanje injekcije.   Naime uzeo je jednu neiskorištenu vodu za ampulu bez lijeka i pokazivao   kako se lomi ampula, vadi, miješa sa lijekom, mijenjaju igle, te   doslovno pomogao ženi da si ubrizga potkožno tu vodu, a sve kako bi nam   pokazao da to nije ništa strašno, a na kraju krajeva to ćemo morati   raditi sami svako jutro u 06:00 kada za tjedan dana počnemo. Na prvi uzv   smo isto naručeni u 06:00 ujutro. Zanimljivo je da se treba obavezno   doći 8 dan nakon početka menstruacije na taj prvi uzv neovisno da li   pada u subotu ili nedjelju, što znači da tip doslovno radi svaki dan.

E da skoro sam zaboravio postupak dogovaranja termina. Uglavnom on ima svoje web stranice www.neplodnost.com   i tamo je broj fiksnog telefona. Na taj broj se javljaju one sestre iz   predčekaonice. Kada sam rekao da se dogovaramo za prvi put, sestra mi  je  dala broj mobitela od dr. Reša. Razgovor sa njim je bio dosta  kratak,  odnosno kada sam mu rekao da nam je naša doktorica reklam da  moramo ići  na umjetnu oplodnju, da nemamo što više pričati nego da opet  nazovem  sestru i dogovorim termin za ovaj prvi pregled. Doktor priča  hrvatski, a  sestre razumiju Hrvatski i nije bilo nikakvih problema u  dogovaranju  termina i kasnijem pomicanju.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - drugi susret
Danas smo bili na prvom UZV-u 8-dana od početka menstruacije i sedmog od   početka uzimanja Menopura. Dogovoren termin je bio u 06:00. Mi smo   stigli u 06:10.

Zakasnili smo iz dva razloga. Sinoć je pao snijeg u Ljubljani i auto je   doslovno bio prekriven snijegom te okovan ledom. Tu smo izgubili nekih   neplaniranih 10 minuta. Drugi razlog je slabije snalaženje u Ljubljani   po mraku i sniježnom prekrivaču tako da smo prošli skretanje. Ovo   kašnjenje spominjem jer smo mislili da li se možda trebamo javiti da   ćemo kasniti ili nešto slično, a dilema je bila nepotrebna (i dobro da   ga nismo gnjavili pozivom).

Naime stigli smo u onaj 'dom zdravlja' i u čekaonici je već bilo nekih 7   žena / parova. A ulazilo se unutra poretkom kako su ljudi stizali. Mi   smo došli na red za nekih 20-30 minuta. Sestre u predprostor su sigle   oko 06:30. Kako smo bili među zadnjima sestra je pitala da li ima tko   još za UZV i pozvala nas unutra, te nam je potražila njihovu   dokumentaciju, o nama, gdje sam vidio da je ipak napravljen spermiogram.   Vidio sam postotke 10, 10, 10, 70, a ostatak nisam vidio jer je taman   netko završio i bilo je vrijeme za nas.

Čim smo ušli pitao je u kojoj smo fazi, uputio je ženu da se skine, te   pitao koliko nam je ostalo još lijekova/hormona. Također si je upisao   datum početka menstruacije, i očekivao je da smo i mi upisali na onaj   papir sa planom, no nismo.

Napravio je uzv, pronašao je 3 folikula na jednom i 3 na drugom jajniku.   Po nekoj njegovoj konstrukciji dobio sam dojam je možda očekivao više,   ne znam zbog čega, no nema nekih problema. Mislim da kada je gledao  prvi  jajnik da je čak kazao kako se vide i neki manji folikuli ili  nešto  slično. Zaključak je da dođemo opet za tri dana (subota) na uzv i  ako  budu zadovoljavajuće veličine, da ćemo dobiti stop injekciju i da  bi  punkcija bila u ponedjeljak. E da, uzv je vaginalni.

Nama je do danas ostala još samo jedna ampula Dipherelina (u Hrvatskoj   se prodaje pod Decapeptil) i on nam je dao još jednu (uz onu koju smo   donijeli sa sobom), da imamo za sutra i prekosutra. Te je za danas   upotrijebio dodatnu svoju ampulu dipherelina i dvije menopura (koje smo   mi donijeli) i dao (ubrizgao?) ženi.

Pitao je za ostatak pribora da li nam treba i tada smo se sjetili da nam   da dvije duge injekcije (50mm) za miješanje one tekućine i hormona,  jer  ovdje u apotekama imaju samo do 35 mm duge (možda 38 mm), a jedna  se  čak i dobro čudila kako nikada nije imala takve. Vađenje pomiješane   tekućine i hormona dipherelina je malo kompliciranije, taman na knap,  sa  iglom dugom 35 mm, a sa 50mm dugom je bez problema.

Također je žena zamijetila da kada joj je on dao injekcije nije ih skoro   ništa osjetila, a neki put kada si sama daje zna ju peckati to samo   davanje. Njen zaključak je bio da si je davala previše plitko.

Sam uzv je koštao 35 eura, te dvije ampule Dipherelina 14 eura.

Da ne zaboravim. Spavali smo u hostelu. Sada po zimi nije sezona i on je   poluprazan. Dvokrevetna soba sa svojim kupatilom (naravno toplom  vodom,  žena se tuširala) i wc-om, te dva eura turističke takse je  koštala  ukupno 50 eura. Praktično kod hostela je full fleksibilan  check-out  (doslovno baciš ključ u kutiju), te nema dodataka ako uzmeš  samo jedan  dan. Apartmani imaju vrlo uzak i nepraktičan check-in/out  period, sa  silnim dodacima za jedan dan/čudno vrijeme dolazaka i sl.  Jeftiniji  hoteli su nešto skuplji i isto imaju npr. check-out poslje  07:00, a tada  smo mi npr. već krenuli iz Ljubljane..

Opet su me skoro zbunili kada smo dolazili u Ljubljanu, gdje treba sići   sa autoceste/zapravo obilaznice. Uglavnom skreće se/izlazi prvom   sljedećem izlazu nakon izlaza 'ljubljana-brdo'. Naime google je lijepo   pokazao da se sljedeći izlaz zove 'ljubljana-podutik', no zapravo   sljedeći izlaz (na koji se mora naravno skrenuti) je bio skretanje   mislim za 'ljubljana-sjever' (uglavnom skroz desno se mora ići) i vrlo   brzo se pojavii skretanje/izlaz 'ljubljana-podutik'. Kada se makne sa   obilaznice, prvo lijevo, prvo moguće desno i ravno cca 500 m i dođe se   pred taj centar Dravlje. Naravno mi smo ovaj put išli u drugom smjeru u   hostel.

-----------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - treći susret
Evo već smo se vratili sa završnog ultrazvuka. Uglavnom analizirao je   broj i veličine folikula na UZV-u, te odredio punkciju za utorak. Ja sam   se malo iznenadio kada sam vidio na ekranu veličinu folikule od 1.83   cm. Nekako sam imao percepciju da su jajnici veličine testisa Smile   Pomaknuo je planiranu punkciju za jedan dan, te je ženi dao zadnje   injekcije menopura i dipherelina (decapeptila). Dobili smo STOP   injekciju i to 2 ampule Pregnyl 5000 IU (= 10000 IU), koje žena treba   dobiti u duboko meso (u guzu, a one prije su se davale potkožno u   području trbuha) i to si treba dati (u biti vjerojatno ću joj ja dati) u   nedjelju u 21:00. A u Postojnu se trebamo pojaviti u utorak u 08:00.

Danas smo stigli na UZV par minuta prije šest sati (ujutro) i već je   bilo jedno pet parova / žena prije nas, tako da smo došli na red tek oko   06:30, a do tada smo imali prilike poslušati čak dvije vremenske   prognoze na prvom programu Radio Slovenije Smile Za utorak sam ga pitao i   potvrdno je odgovorio da se na red za punkciju stiže kako je tko prvi   stignuo tamo, kao i ovdje za UZV, no o tom iskustvu naknadno.

UZV je već standardno koštao 35 eura, STOP injekcija 24 eura i 7 eura   ampula dipherelina (pošto smo sve već prije potrošili), a kada dođemo na   punkciju trebamo donijeti 1100 eura za ICSI postupak.

U Ljubljani se već jako dobro snalazimo, nije bilo snijega, a i hostel   je bio jednako zadovoljavajući. Već prošli put smo otkrili, a i ovaj put   uzeli na jednoj od benziskih postaja uz autocestu kavu u putnim   šalicama i baš sam zadovoljan sa njima, no tko više voli na miru piti   kavu već rano ujutro radi kafić na ulazu u sklopu onog doma Dravje.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - četvrti susret u Postojni
Danas smo bili na punkciji u Postojni.

Postojna je mnogo manje mjesto od Ljubljane i kratki pogled na google   maps daje veliku sigurnost u jednostavni dolazak do bolnice. Na slikama   na internet stranicama dr. Reša (www.neplodnost.com)   se gore nalazi slika bijele zgrade (zima je i nema baš zelenila te je   žena htjela baš tu na slici kratiti put do ulaza Smile) i mi smo  mislili  da tu treba ući. Greška. U lijevom kutu se ful sitno vidi neka  plava  zgrada. Ordinacija dr. Reša u Postojni se nalazi u toj plavoj  zgradi.  Ispred tih dviju povezanih zgrada se nalazi parkiralište, a ima  ga i  okolo tako da nije problem pronaći mjesto za parking.

Najkraći put do ordinacije bi bio kroz glavna vrata (vidljiva sa ceste),   kada ta vrata ne bi bila zaključana. Dokaz tome je da svi zaposlenici   tu ulaze. Naime stigli smo sat vremena ranije (u 07:00) i vidio sam da   svi imaju ključeve, te tu ulaze. Ulaz u ordinaciju (zapravo čekaonicu   ordinacije) je baš iz tog hodnika koji gleda na zaključani ulaz bolnice.   Na vratima ulaza u tu čekaonicu se nalazi ona kakteristična slika sa   papira dr. Reša, zapravo i sa web stranica.

Asistent (možda čak biolog) je brzo stigao i tada smo skužili da su to   zapravo vrata ulaza u čekaonicu ordinacije. Ovaj put ordinacija je nešto   potpuno drugačije u odnosu na onu u Ljubljani. Dok u Ljubljani,  prostor  koji koriste za uzv i konzultacije zaparavo je samo jedna  prostoriju, a  čekaonice i ostale prostorije dijele sa ostalim  ordinacijama, ovdje se  radi o mnogo većem prostoru sa dosta prostorija,  koje isključivo koristi  dr. Reš.

Čekaonica je prilično prostrana (predčekaonica (ali zapravo gdje čekaš) u   Ljubljani je uža i jako duga). Postoji prostor tipa šalter (koji se ne   koristi), poseban wc za potrebe pacijenata, poseban za osoblje, te   poseban prostor za složeni postupak izdavanja ejakulata Smile Zanimljivo   sa enormno porno literature, tipa 20-30 časopisa. Nije mi baš jasno   čemu sve to. No dobro.

Doktor je stigao već oko 07:30 i relativno brzo nas je pozvao u unutra u   drugi dio ordinacije. Odmah je poslao ženu na skidanje, mene na  davanje  uzorka, te mi je pojasnio kada se vratim sa ejakulatom da  stanem na  nekakve tanke papuče i doklizim u prostor (salu, kako god)  gdje se radi  punkcija i gdje će već biti žena.

Kada sam se vratio sa složenog postupka izdavanja uzorka i doklizio u   prostor, žena je ležala na ginekološkom stolu/stolici (kako se to već   uopće zove), a punkcija je već bila gotova. Potom je doktor uputio ženu   da se obuće, a meni da pričekam da vidimo da li ima spermija u   ejakulatu. U to neko vrijeme se na monitoru moglo vidjeti kako onaj   asistent (ili možda biolog) usisava, prebacuje ili što god radi sa   ženinim jajnim stanicama. Nakon nekog vremena stavili su i uzorak   ejakulata pa se su se vidjeli i spermići na ekranu. Taman u to vrijeme   je bio i gotov nekakav nalaz gdje je ustanovljeno kako su uspješno   izvađene 5 jajne stanice.

Potom smo otišli zajedno do doktorovog stola gdje nam je objasnio dalje   proceduru i zakazao ponovni dolazak dva dana kasnije. Također je rekao   kako broj jajnih stanica je manji nego što bi statistički mogao biti,  no  da je dobro i to. Kazao je kako se na prvom postupku obično daju  dvije  ampule Menopura da bi se vidjelo kako utjeću na proces kod žene,  te kako  bi u slučaju nekih narednih postupaka, vjerojatno žena dobila  više  ampula, pošto sa ovom količinom nije došlo do nekakve  hiperstimulacije,  već manje od očekivane. Propisao je ženi svakih 12  sati da stavlja dvije  'kuglice' Urogestana (bolje vaginalno nego nekako  drugačije, tablete?),  te da bi bilo dobro da uzima i andol 100. Tu i  trenutak kada se plaća  1100 eura sam postupak.

Glede dileme Ljubljana vs Postojna i dr.Reš, možda bi ipak mogli kazati   da se glavni procesi dešavaju u Postojni, no veze sa Bolnicom u  Postojni  nema. Bez obzira što je prostor dosta velik (cca 100 ili nešto  više  kvadrata), u biti se sigurno radi o iznajmljenom prostoru i ništa  više.  Naravno svi tamo znaju za njega, jer su nas morali upućivati do   ordinacije. Naime (nisam završio kako se dolazi do ordinacije), da bi   stigli do ordinacije morate proći kroz prolaz između plave i bijele   zgrade te na drugom ulazu (zadnjem) lijevo ući unutra. Tu je nakakva   čekaonica te bolnice, a u predčekaonicu ordinacije (hodnik bolnice) se   ulazi odmah na desno nakon ulaska u bolnicu. Ako je svjetlo u čekaonici   ordinacije odmah će te znati da ste na pravom putu, a ako dođete prije   svih malo prošvrljajte.

Što se tiće same punkcije. Mislim da se tu digla prevelika fama oko   toga. Mi smo znali da postoji mogućnost opće anestezije (no nisam   siguran da li je uopće ona moguća kod dr.Reša) i žena je mislila da će   dobiti barem nekakvu lokalnu anesteziju. Ja sam znao da neće pošto to   nisam nigdje pročitao. U stvari sama mogućnost opće anestezije je   stvorila famu oko toga.

Žena je rekla da ju je više bilo strah od tog postupka, nego što je on   uopće bolan. Igla za punkciju je neka ful velika. Tipa doslovno iz   ribičkih priča. Dok je doktor radi punkciju (i pratio ju na uzv) žena je   morala lagano pritiskati rukama taj prostor mislim kako se jajne   stanice ne bi pomicale u toku postupka. Rekla je da nije ništa posebno   bolilo i samo kada je prešao na drugi jajnik mu je rekla da malo stane,   da udahne i da može nastaviti. Ništa strašno. Sitno ju je iznenadilo   samo koliko je tu bilo tekućine.

Kasnije kada smo se vraćali je par puta osjetila nekakvo peckanje, čak   je rekla malo jaču bol nego što ju je osjetila u samom postupku, no bol   je brzo prošla, a kasnije kada bi je pitao kako se osjeća, rekla bi da   ništa više ne osjeća, odnosno da se dobro smjestila u autu. U početku  je  spustila sic, no brzo ga je vratila i vozila se normalno. Kada smo   stigli doma (prije toga smo otišli do ginekologice po recept) prošetali   smo se do apoteke (po onaj urogestan i andol) i čak smo krenuli malo   više do grada, no u jednom trenutku je rekla da bolje da se vratimo, jer   osjeća ful sitno peckanje i kako nema potrebe da pretjeruje, a osobito   što nije problem do negdje doći, već se istim putem treba i vratiti.

Nastavak slijedi nakon transfera, odnosno sljedeće posjete Postojne.   Pitali smo doktora kada će nam javiti da li treba uopće dolaziti u   Postojnu, na što je on odgovorio da treba doći obavezno, nevezano za   uspjeh oplodnje/razvoja jajne stanice kako bi se na miru objasnilo, što   se dogodilo i eventualno dogovorili daljnji postupci, a ne da se priča   preko telefona.

Rezime troškova za prvi pokušaj (nadamo se uspješan) bi bio:
- 121 eura za 2 incijalne kutije (po 7 ampula Dipherelina (Decapeptil u HR)) + 3 dodane ampule
- 400 eura za dvije kutije (po 10 ampula Menopura)
- 24 eura, za stop injekciju
- 50 eura prvi pregled
- 2*35 eura za dva ultrazvuka
- 1100 eura ICSI
- 2*50 eura (za dva noćenja u Ljubljani u dvokrevetnoj sobi, 06:00 je prerano za ne spavati tamo)
- sitno manje od 100 eura za plin za pet posjeta (imamo ugrađeni plin u autu), a vinjetu smo već imali
- <100 eura za sve moguće druge direktne troškove (tipa nekakve   većere, pića, hrana, grickalice i pića po putu, itd... zanemarimo šoping   u Ljubljani, baš smo se morali prošetati pored H&M-a Smile )
= max 2065 eura

Prema informacijama sa foruma, za četri ampule Menopura ukupni iznos   raste za dodatnih 400 eura, ako se vozite na benzin, još recimo 100   eura.

Brojke ističem, premda generalno za dobiti djecu naravno svima kojima ne   ide na prirodan način, novac uopće nije bitan, no to je bilo često   pitanje koje su nam svi prijatelji postavili, a i majka je čula neke   dezinformacije o brojkama tipa 4-5000 eura. Pa neka se zna.

--------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - peti susret u Postojni
Od pet stanica, četri su uspješno oplođene, dobro se razvile i dva embrija su transferirana. Veee.... Very Happy

Ovaj odlazak je nekako bio prilično čudan. Naime imao sam osječaj kao da   idem na nekakav mali izletić, ranga malo van grada na šetnju. Put već   jako dobro poznajemo, ordinaciju, što nam je potrebno na putu (odnosno   da i nije baš puno), tj. da je ostalo jako malo nepoznanica. Osim   naravno najbitnije. Sve prijašnje puteve ipak bi se sitno pripremili i   prekontrolirali da li nam je sve spremno.

Na zadnjem nalazu punkcije, gdje je pisalo kada moramo doći, pisalo je   istaknuto i da žena dođe sa punim mjehurom, tako da je putem žena pila   više vode nego inače. No izgleda previše jer je taman pred Postojnu   pritisak bio neizdrživ, tako da sam skrenuo nakon ulaza u Postojnu na   prvu benzinsku postaju, možda kilometar prije bolnice, da isprazni   mjehur. Mislim da je Petrolova benziska i preporučujem da nitko nikada   ne ide tamo obaviti nuždu, jer je wc iznimno neuredan i prljav. Ovo sa   punim mjehurom je bila potpuna nepotrebna komplikacija jer se prije, u   tijeku i nakon transfera uopće nije spominjalo pitanje punog mjehura!
Došli smo malo prije 08:30 i jedan par je bio prije nas.
Čim smo ušli u ordinaciju, ženu je poslao da se skine i tada smo saznali   da su se uspješno oplodile četri jajne stanice. Kasnije kada smo   pričali sa njim kazao je da u biti oni smatraju uspjehom ako se oplodi   50% stanica. Također je naglasio da su se naše stanice lijepo pravilno   razvile.

Na detaljnoj obavijesti za ženinog ginekologa nalazi se i slike   prenesenih embrija. Inaće na toj obavijesti stoji i da smo mi 2289 par,   vrijeme punkcije u 07:30, denudacije (ogoljivanje) u 10:15 i ICSI   postupka u 11:00. Po svim podacima na toj obavijesti mislim da se ono   peto jajašce uopće nije oplodilo, jer su tu neke brojke na nuli o 3PN,   1PN i broju embrija zaostalih u razvoju.

Premda sam imao dojam da zna tko smo, doktor je tražio da žena kaže   jasno tko je, a to je isto pitao i biolog u sali, pa pretpostavljam da   im je to nekakva garancija da ne dođe do zabune. Nakon što je žena legla   na stol i doktor je počeo pripreme morali smo donijeti još jednu  odluku  i to ono ekstremno jasno i glasno, da čuje doktor i da čuje  biolog. Tek  u nekakvom trećem pokušaju smo uspjeli

Naime morali smo se odlučiti koliko će embrija biti transferirano. Mi   smo malo ostali zatečeni, pošto smo imali dojam da je logično da ćemo   transferirati dva sa svim posljedicama koje može donijeti taj odabir,   poput muke odabira dva umjesto jednog imena No doktor je naglasio   da je to naša odluka i da ne smije biti nekakve sugestije. Nešto je   komentirao tipa da imamo pravo (možda zakonsko?) na transfer tri embrija   no da oni to ne rade. Pitali smo ga o nekakvoj statistici i kazao je  da  većina transferira dva, no neki i samo jedan.

Nakon što smo jasno kazali (da i biolog čuje) da želimo transfer dva   embrija, gledali smo na ekranu kako biolog prikuplja embrije, te kako je   tu nekava sitna pauza došli smo razgovorom do teme Maribora.

Uglavnom pitao je ženu kako se osjeća od punkcije, na što je ona   odgovorila da super i da ništa više ne osjeća, no da se malo prepala   postupka više zbog postojanja mogućnosti anestezije. Kada je pitao   odakle nam ta informacija, žena je odgovorila da je pročitala u   detaljnim uputama o postupku Mariborske bolnice. Rekao je da oni ne rade   anesteziju, no kako je tu bolnica pa bi se valjda moglo (to mi je bilo   malo nejasno, ne rade ali može), no pitao je da li znamo koliko se   naplaćuje anestezija, što ja naravno nisam znao.

Tada smo spomenuli da se u Mariboru prilično čeka na postupak, tipa   godina dana, na što je on odgovorio nešto tipa da mu nije jasno zašto   oni ne rade više postupaka, jer kao imaju kapaciteta i sl., odnosno da   Maribor radi jednako postupaka godišnje kao i oni premda su mnogo manji.   Mi smo komentirali da smo pročitali na forumu nešto tipa porođajni ili   da je otišao neki biolog, no po njegom izrazu dobio sam dojam da on   misli da nije to razlog, a možda sam i krivo protumačio.

Taman tada negdje se pojavio biolog sa stanicama. Uglavnom, žena sam   transfer nije uopće osjetila, odnosno sam postupak je potpuno bezbolan, a   zamijetio sam da je tu specijalnu injekciju (fleksibilna nemetalna,   pvc?) uvlačio doktor i da je dao znak biologu da pritisne na injekciji   da se sadržaj transferira. Tj. doktor nakon što je uvukao tu specijalnu   injekciju nije micao ruke, dok se nije transfer završio aktiviranjem   injekcije od strane biologa, vjerojatno da se transfer izvede na pravom   mjestu.

Potom se biolog vratio u svoj prostor provjeriti da li je injekcija   prazna, odnosno da embriji nisu slučajno ostali u njoj. Kada je biolog   javio da je sve uredu, doktor je uputio ženu da smo gotovi i da se može   ići obući. Znači nije bilo nikakvog 15-minutnog čekanja, možda max 15   sekundi dok se biolog nije javio.

Na kraju je slijedio razgovor sa doktorom o daljnjem tijeku postupka.   Uglavnom 13.03. bi žena trebala napraviti test trudnoće, a također se za   tri dana moramo odlučiti što sa ostala dva embrija. Naime za tri dana   moramo nazvati doktora ujutro da vidimo da li su se embriji uspješno   nastavili razvijati, te ako jesu, embriji petog dana se mogu zamrznuti   za buduće postupke.

Takošer žena treba nastaviti sa stavljanjem dva puta dnevno onaj   Urogestan, zapravo valjda u slučaju trudnoće izgleda skroz do 12. tjedna   trudnoće.

To je bilo uglavnom to i taj zadnji posjet se ništa ne plaća.



BHany dodala iovaj nfo o postojni/ljubljani - malo  skratila zadnji dio jer ne mogu ubaciti cijeli post zbog ograničenja broja znakova - pri otvaranju slijedećeg topica nastojat ćemo ga kopirati u cjelini...ali zato evo linka na staru temu:
__
POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI-stara tema




_

----------


## MIJA 32

kopiram info

prije svega stavljam post Ine33 kao MPO vodič kroz Maribor (samo što  nije virtualan)   :Kiss:  

_"GENERALIJE 

Konzultacija  kod prof. Vlaisavljevića se u prosjeku čekaju 2-3 MJESECA (znači od  nazivanja klinike do prvog susreta). Postupak se čeka GODINU dana – ovo  je bilo stanje 2006.-te. Liječnici rade timski tako da, kad se jednom  uđe u postupak, ravnopravno preuzimaju folikulometrije, punkcije i  transfere.

CIJENA POSTUPKA

Ovisi o tome što se radi, od  minimalno 1400 do 1900 EUR, lijekove pacijentica plaća sama. Postoji  cijenik s vrijednošću boda, koja se svaku toliko mijenja.


KONTAKTI  

Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (Prijevod: Opća bolnica Maribor) 
Oddelek  za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo 
Ljubljanska  5, 2000 Maribor 
web site: http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm
http://www.ivf-mb.net/  - ima sve podatke o kontaktima, uspješnosti postupaka, brošura s opisom  postupka (nije baš najnovija, ali je vrlo OK, i ima pdf verzija na  hrvatskom). 
Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte na njihovim  stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24  48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad  treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne  informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure


SHEME  ZVANJA 

Prva konzultacija se u pravilu odrađuje kod prof.  Vlaisavljevića, koji ordinira u poslijepodnevnim satima u priv.  Ordinaciji dr. Magdalene Božič svaki ponedjeljak od 15:30 – 18:00 (i  dulje). Adresa: Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor. Zakazuje  se na tel. + 386 2 420 77 55, najbolje zvati 5 min prije 15:30, tako je  moje iskustvo, u 15:30 odmah zauzeće. 

Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte  na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24  48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad  treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne  informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure

Dakle, držite  se te sheme nazivanja i budite uporni i nema šanse da ih ne dobijete  taj isti dan kad ih trebate. 

Pripreme za prvu konzultaciju i  prva konzultacija te druga konzultacija – tj. kontrolni UZV. 

Tu  je sve vjerojatno samopodrazumijevajuće, ali evo mojih savjeta.  Iskopirajte sve bitne nalaze koje imate (npr. HSG, nalaz hormona, ev.  spermiogram, napravite sažetak prošlih protokola, ako ih je bilo) – te  nalaze možete i naknadno poslati poštom (naravski, fotokopije), ali  pomoći će vam da dr. brže dođe do nekih zaključaka ako ih imate sa  sobom. Napišite si listu pitanja i pitajte bez ustezanja, nema nikakvog  požurivanja. Na prvoj konzultaciji će vas dr. vjerojatno gledati i na  UZV, bez obzira na dan ciklusa i ev. krvarenje. Ne uzbuđujte se, nije mu  prvi put. Ulazite oboje, ako želite, vaš muž i vi, i nema mjesta nekom  sramu. 
Od prof. se dobije i papirić „Spisak pretraga potrebnih za  IVF/ICSI konzilij“ di je označeno da je potrebno ev. naknadno dostaviti  fotokopije med. dokumentacije (znači ovo gore – infoi vezano za  prethodne operacije – tipa HSG, laparaskopije, operacije na jajnicima) i  podatke o ciklusima MPO-a (ne mora biti original, može i vaš sažetak  kako je stvar tekla). Dakle, ove upute dobijete nakon prve konzultacije,  nije potrebno raditi unaprijed, ali možda, ako to imate odrađeno,  ubrzate postupak dijagnostike i ubrzate dobijanje termina. Na temelju  tog papirića možete tražiti daljnje uputnice od vašeg soc. ginića, M-ovi  od njihove opće dr. 
Pretrage kod žene – prof. zaokruži po potrebi  (znači ne treba sve) – ovo je info iz 2006.-te, moguće da je bilo  promjena:

-spolni hormoni FSH i LH i prolaktin iz krvi (između 2.  i 5. dc) – ovo sam imala 
-hormoni štitnjače TSH, T3 i T4 – ovo sam  imala 
-progestesteron – ovo sam imala 
-toxoplasma gondii – nisam  imala, nije zaokružio 
-chlamydia trachomatis – imala prijašnje  briseve 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-CMV  (IgG, IgM ako je IgG pozitivan) – nisam imala, nije zaorkužio 
-markeri  hepatisia B i C - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za  transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se  izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-krvna  grupa i RH faktor (ne treba ponavljati ako imate već jednom izvađeno,  inače obavezno) - imala 
-VDRL – obavezno – može se izvaditi u  Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna, zaboravila sam  što je to (mislim sifilis) 
-rubella virus IgG (samo ako nije  cijepljena) – nisam imala, nije traženo 
-UZV (između 8. i 14. dc) –  obavezno, ovo se onda još jednom prije postupka naruči na UZV kod prof.  Vlaisavljevića 

Pretrage kod muškarca: 
-VDRL - obavezno –  može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna  
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu  za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-markeri hepatitisa B i C –  obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo  za 2 tjedna 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae 
-FSH i testosteron u serumu 
-chlamydia  trachomatis 

Androloška ambulanta Oddelka za reproduktivnu  medicinu Maribor 
-spermiogram 
-MAR test 
-bakteriološka  obrada ejakulata 
-biokemijska obrada ejakulata (cink, a-glukozidaza,  fruktoza, LDH) 
-aspiracijska citologija testisa ili biopsija  testisa 

Pretpostavljam da se HIV-ovi i Hepatitisi rade radi ev.  transfuzija ili možda smrzlića, ne znam, ali to svima traže, i ženama i  muškarcima. 

MM-u ništa nije tražilo osim ovih krvnih pretraga,  imamo kompletnu obradu s VV-a jer smo njihovi pacijenti od 2002.-ge i  dodatne obrade iz Petrove, a njegov spermiogram varira prema normali,  ali uvijek nešto (najčešće astheno, ali zna bit i teratho). Operirao je i  varikokelu, ali najnovije spoznaje su prema prof. da ta operacija baš i  nešto ne pomaže, osim ako muškarac nema subjektivnih smetnji (bol itd.)  – MM-u nije pomoglo, po meni smo samo na tome izgubili vrijeme. 

Naravno,  ako imate neki drugi zdrav. problem, nevezano za neplodnost, upozorite  profesora. 

Info za znalice i maratonke - od imunologije (NK  stanice, dr. Beer itd.) se ništa ne traži, niti se tome zasad i koliko  sam ja shvatila, pridaje neka pažnja – kao i na VV-u to se drži još  uvijek eksperimentalnom i statistički nedokazanim pravcem liječenja  neplodnosti (nije mi tako rečeno, ali sam pitala, a prof. mi je  odgovorio nešto u tom stilu). 

Znači, ako je sve OK, pošaljete  ove nalaze ili ih donesete sa sobom na onaj kontrolni UZV od 8-14 dana  ciklusa i to je to. Također, savjetovala bih vam da, iako vam to u  Mariboru neće tražiti, ponovite kojih 3 mjeseca prije postupka kontrolne  briseve cerviksa – da se po potrebi stignete izliječiti. Zbog loših  briseva (streptokok, chlamidia, ešerijiha itd.) vam se u Mariboru u  pravilu neće odgoditi postupak i terapiju možete primati skoro do prije  punkcije, ali naravno da je preporučeno ući u postupak „čista“. 

_

----------


## MIJA 32

EV. SMJEŠTAJ U MARIBORU / PARKIRANJE 

Ovo  možete zamoliti sestre da vam pomognu ili pročitati prethodne postove  cura koje su tamo bile – razvio se svojevrsni „zdravstveni turizam“. Ako  ste iz Zagreba, u načelu vam ne treba smještaj jer je vožnja do  Maribora oko sat vremena (napravljen je autoput do Maribora, za koji  treba vinjeta, vinjeta se kupuje ili na granici ili u Mariboru na  benzinskima ili na trafikama), čak niti nakon transfera – savjetuju da  je putovanje unutar 150 km ok. Folikulometrije su nama u Novoj vasi,  bile poslije podne, mislim da je to i pravio, ali nisam sigurna, što je  nama bilo savršeno jer smo manje gubili od radnog vremena i uspjevali  smo se naspavati. Navodno je smještaj u Hostelu u centru Maribora jako  dobar, a blizu je bolnici, po osobi je noćenje 27 eura. Većina cura ide u  privatni smještaj jer je povoljniji.

U Novoj Vasi parkiranje je  besplatno, dok se u krugu bolnice i garaži uz bolnicu plaća, mislim 1,20  eura na sat. Ako znate da ćete dulje ostati, isplati se parkirati u  Europarku koji je udaljen od ginekologije oko 5 min. hoda. Put do  Europarka je izvrsno označen, pa ga je lako naći. Pripaziti, međutim, da  se garaža u Europarku otvara tek u 9 h. Od tamo do bolnice se ide po  lijevoj strani glavne ceste, u smjeru uzvodno od Drave, prođe se ispod  podvožnjaka, prijeđe cesta i dođe se do ulaza u hitnu. Prva zgrada od  tog ulaza je ginekologija.

DOČEKALI STE POSTUPAK - OPIS TIJEKA  POSTUPKA 

Dakle, jedno 2 i po mjeseca prije početka stimulacije  trebali biste dobiti vaš protokol. Ako su vam produljeni ciklusi ili  nepravilne menge, probajte dobiti protokol čim prije jer vam se može  dogoditi da npr. dobijete mengu u kojoj trebate započeti s antibebi, a  ne dobijete protokol. Ni u tom slučaju nema panike, nazovite na one gore  brojeve i ovisno o tome kad vam ta prva menga pada, dobit ćete za piti  antibebi pilule vjerojatno od 2. dana ciklusa, u nekim slučajevima i od  7.-mog. Većina cura pije antibebi 2 mjeseca prije postupka, neke i 1  mjesec dana, to ovisi kako se dolazak vaše menge uklopi s terminima u  Mariboru, a pijenje antibebi, osim mogućnosti planiranja termina, kod  nekih cura pomaže da ne dođe do cista. 

ODABIR LIJEKOVA 

Na dobivenom protokolu pisat će vam koji se lijekovi preporučuju za I.,  II. i III. fazu stimulacije. Lijekove pacijentica sama nabavlja, osim  štoperice Ovitrelle koja se dobije. Ulogu u sveukupnom trošku ima  naravno i to koliko je pacijentici potrebno ampula lijekova za  stimulaciju, neko grubo pravilo je ako je broj godina žene manji  potrebno je manje ampula i ako je ženin ciklus normalnog trajanja isto  manje ampula.

I. faza je faza pijenja antibebi pilula - dobijete iz Maribora upute  koje treba nabaviti. Ako ste sklone npr. endometralnim polipima,  provjerite prije postupka u Mariboru ev. kod sebe doma 8. dc kad je  endometrij najtanji je li sve OK. Meni je npr. na prvom UZV-u u Mariboru  endometrij bio još prlično debeo jer mi menga traje 7 dana pa se to  npr. nije moglo vidjeti, ali je primarni razlog tog 1. UZV-a provjera  ima li cisti, a to se moglo normalno vidjeti. Same sebe ipak najbolje  poznajete pa, ako imate s nečim problema ili ste nečemu sklone, pazite  na to.

II. faza je faza supresije je faza  kad si dajete injekcije ili Suprefacta ili Decapeptyla, znači Suprefact  sprej NIJE opcija u Mariboru, i ako ga imate viška od neke prethodne  stimulacije, nećete ga moći koristiti (pretpostavljam zbog nepreciznog  doziranja – ušmrkavanje u ev. začepljeni nos – ali ne znam). Mi smo  odabrali Decapeptyl da probamo nešto novo (prije sam bila na Suprefact  spreju) i zato jer nam je bilo jednostavnije koristiti Decapeptyl – dođe  kao već gotova injekcija, dok Suprefact, ako sam dobro zapamtila, treba  miksati. Meni je protokol bio takav da sam par dana pila paralelno  antibebi i počela s injekcijama. Za ove injekcije – tj. za supresiju –  je jako bitno kad ćete ih si davati, tj. onako kako započnete to ćete  morati voziti do kraja protokola, jer je za njih tolerancija plus minus  pola sata. Znači, ako odlučite ujutro – morat ćete ujutro do kraja  (možete ove druge injekcije stimulacije navečer, to nije vezano). Ako  ćete ih si davati popodne, onda ako je toplo morat ćete ih nositi u  Maribor kad počne stimulacija u putnom frižideriću, jer injekcije  Suprefacta i Decapeptyla, moraju ići u frižider obavezno. 

III.  faza je faza stimulacije. U pravilu, sa stimulacijom ima najviše dilema  jer je najviše lijekova na izboru – Gonal F koji je čisti FSH, i  Menopur, Merional ili Menogon, kombinacije FSH-a i LH-a. Neka  najstandardnija kombinacija za početnike i mlađe je Gonal F, ali sam  vidjela da se zna dogodit da „starije“ žene imaju više folikula s npr.  Menopurima. Za nabavku ovih lijekova nema panike, jer u pravilu možete  pričekati prvi UZV i dogovor s prof. Vlaisavljevićem, a imate odmah do  Ordinacije Magdalene Božič u kojoj je prvi UZV i ljekarnu koja radi do  19.30 – ako zatražite recept od sestre prof. Vlaisavljevića moći ćete  kupiti sve što vam treba (jedino mislim da nemaju Merionale). Oko  Merionala postoje neke kontroverze u Hrv. jer se tu ne koristi i jer je  puno (skoro duplo) jeftiniji od svih drugih lijekova, da je navodno  bolji Menopur, neki se boje nabavke lijekova iz Mađarske (tamo se može  nabaviti), ali sve je to individualno i ako je na listi u Mariboru –  vjerojatno je ok. Od velike pomoći će vam biti i vaše prijašnje  stimulacije i recite dr-u vaše mišljenje oko toga – na koje lijekove ste  dobro reagirale, na koje ne. Nema tu garancije, i u biti je sve lutrija  jer treba vidjeti na što određena pacijentica najbolje reagira, a kako  to utvrditi nego da se proba, neke super reagiraju na Merionale, neke ne  itd. Nema univerzalne formule. Možda vam prof. iskombinira u početku  Gonal, a poslije nešto drugo – čujte što će on reći, a vi pitajte što  imate i recite sve o prethodnim protokolima i njihovim rezultatima.  Injekcije za stimulaciju se u pravilu primaju poslije podne, ali možete i  ujutro – u jednu stranu trbuha ili u jednu ruku npr. Decapeptyl, a u  drugu npr. Gonal F. Da, lijekove za stimulaciju tijekom stimulacije ne  treba držati u frižideru, osim u slučaju ako se ne skladište za neki  drugi postupak –naime, ti lijekovi se trebaju dugotrajno (tipa  višemjeseci ili godina) skladištiti u frižideru – bar sam tako ja  shvatila profesora. 

NABAVKA LIJEKOVA – možete u Mariboru  (obavezno tražite recept), možete u Hrvatskoj (navodno je OK Ljekarna  Filipović u Zagorskoj , Ljekarna na VV-u itd.), možete u Mađarskoj npr.  Nagykanisza – ima neki post koji se zove „Merional“ ili tako nekako i  link za tu ljekarnu u Nagykaniszi u kojoj ima gđa koja priča Hrvatski,  ali mislim da u toj ne možete vraćati lijekove, a u Hrv. u apotekama  možete, plus što ako ljekove nabavljate u Hrv. možete ih prijaviti na  poreznoj prijavi. Za svaku apoteku unaprijed provjerite i po potrebi  naručite vama potrebne količine (mislim da ako je neka panika lijekova  sigurno uvijek u dovoljnoj količini ima na ljekarni na VV-u jer imaju  najveći promet). Vidite što je za vas najbolje u odnosu na prethodne  protokole i/ili što vam se najviše isplati. Ako ste prvi put u  stimulaciji, slušajte što će vam kazati prof. i sestra (najvjerojatnije  ćete dobiti Decapeptyl i Gonal F). Ako vam je zgodno skoknuti u Brežice,  u apoteci kod Lidla, Trdinova 1, je povoljan Gonal F pen (311 eura –  par eura DDV-a). Mora se naručiti, a telefon je +386 74 994740 ili +386  74 994742.

DAVANJE INJEKCIJA 

Ljekovi za stimulaciju se  moraju miksati, osim Gonala F u „pen“ tj. kemijska obliku, kojega mislim  da ima u Mariboru, ali koji je skuplji od običnoga. To miksanje i  davanje injekcija nije nikakav doktorat, stvarno, i sestra vam u  Mariboru nakon 1. UZV-a pokaže kako se to radi – to vam je dovoljno rano  za stimulaciju. Ako pričate engleski i malo posearchate po Googlu, naći  ćete doslovno power point prezentacije kako se daju injekcije – npr.  http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...al-frffpen.jsp  kliknuti na Instructions for Use. Kao što je rekla i Maxime, tu ne  možete pogriješiti i loše se pikati. kod lijekova za stimulaciju imate  igle za miksanje (duža) iglu za davanje – kraća/manjeg promjera – i  ništa ne boli. Meni je davao MM, većina žena se sama bez ikakvih  problema bode. Davanje u trbuh definitivno manje boli i ostavlja manje  modrica od davanje u rame. Mjesto davanja je recimo 10-tak cm ispod  pupka – debelo meso lijevo i desno – samo se stisne i pikne pod kutom od  45 stupnjeva. Lijekovi za stimulaciju vas neće boliti i to možete malo  brže, decapeptyl za supresiju peče i istiskivanje sadržaja radite  polako. Dobro je izvaditi ga 15-30 min. unaprijed iz frižidera, puno  manje peče nego hladan. Mi prvo počeli s pikanjem u rame, ali nastajale  modrice, i nakon što su nas u Mariboru podučili kako u trbuh, prešli smo  u trbuh.

----------


## MIJA 32

_FOLIKULOMETRIJE 

Na  folikulometrije idete u Novu Vas (Ordinacija prof. Magdalene Božič) ili u  bolnicu, ovisi kako vas stave. Folikulometrije u Novoj Vasi se posebno  svaki put plaćaju i to vodi prof. Vlaisavljević, u bolnici se obračuna  zajedno s ICSIjem. UZV u Novoj Vasi košta 50 eura, a u bolnici 80 eura.  Na žalost, nismo baš u mogućnosti birati. Ovako vam je shema  folikulometrija – 1. UZV otprilike 3. ili 4. dan ciklusa u pravilu se  obavlja kod kuće – to je kontrolni UZV di se gleda da nema cisti i  eventualnih polipa (treba im se javiti ako se već na tom prvom UZV-u  uoči cista veća od 10 mm i onda se vadi E2, a ako se radi o cisti  početak stimulacije se nakratko odgađa). Drugi UZV je u Mariboru, nakon  što se već započne sa stimulacijom. Treći UZV je isto u Mariboru, 2 dana  nakon drugog UZV-a najčešće, a cure imaju najčešće oko 3 UZV-a, ovisno o  tome koliko dugo inače traje ciklus i kako rastu folikuli). Kod mene je  bila situacija da mi je bio i 4. UZV jer ja sporije reagiram –  ovulacija 17. i 18. dc i taj 4. UZV mi je bio u bolnici jer je ostali  dio moje grupe već bio na punkciji pa su svi dr-ovi bili tamo. Znači,  samo 4 UZV-a, što je za mene čisto logistički bila dobrodošla promjena. 

NAPOMENA:  ne treba paničariti ako 1. UZV pada 4. dc jer u tom dugom protokolu  nije kasno ni 4. dc započeti sa stimulacijom (drugačije je nego na VV-u u  kratkom). Ne pije se antibiotik hiramicin niti stavljaju vaginalete  onih prvih 7 dana ciklusa. Jednako tako, nemojte paničariti ako imate  manje folikula nego u kratkom ciklusu (moj slučaj), to je normalno. 

ŠTOPERICA  - STOP INJEKCIJA 

Prof. određuje štopericu na temelju vel.  folikula i vjerojatno debljine endometrija. Neki dobijaju na vel.  folikula 17 mm, neki na 20 i više (moj slučaj). U Mariboru bilježe samo  najveće folikule – to je mene bilo zbunilo jer mi je prof. govorio da  imam 4 folikula, a ispunktirano je 9 j. stanica od kojih je 7 bilo dobro  i oplodile su se, a već sam se bila ukomirala. Dakle – štoperica (tj.  materijal za štopericu – Ovitrelle ampula) se dobije u bolnici i to si  onda svaka pacijentica doma da u određeni sat – tipa 4 ujutro, 4:15,  4:30, 4:45, 5:00. Ovisno o satu kad je dobivena štoperica, u roku od  nekih 33-36 sati je punkcija, svaka žena točno 15 min iza druge. Sve to  je napisano na papiru „Navodilo za aplikacijo „Stop injekcije“ koji se  dobije od sestre, na tom papiru vam i napišu od kad morate biti natašte i  ništa ne piti ako idete na opću anesteziju. Tad se dobiju i papir s  uputama uputama o općoj anesteziji koji morate popuniti doma – koje  lijekove pijete, koje zdrav. smetnje imate itd. – taj papir predajete  prije anestezije anesteziologu i s njim po potrebi popričate. 

Opću  anesteziju dogovarate ako želite ili ako vas dr. savjetuje – meni je  savjetovao da svakako idem na opću jer će me dosta boliti budući da je  bilo dosta malih folikula na nezgodnim mjestima. Savjetovala bih vam da  poslušate, da vam se ne dogodi da se trznete itd. Punkcije su različito  bolne, različitim ženama i u različitim ciklusima – npr. meni je prva na  VV-u (6 j. stanica) bila koma bolna, druga (13 j.stanica) ništa – a  isti doktor, isti lijekovi na VV-u (ketonal i apaurin injekcija). Nema  mjesta strahu od opće anestezije iako sam se ja osobno jako prepala jer  mi je punkcija bila popodne pa smo se načekale i imale smo vremena  trtarit. Znači, još jednom – opća anestezija – 6 sati prije zahvata nema  pijenja niti kapi vode, nema jedenja. Dobili upute da ponesemo  bademantile, spavaćicu (slovenski «srajca», da vas ne zbuni ako dobijete  uputstvo na slov.) i papuče. 

PUNKCIJA - APSIRACIJA J. STANICA -  DETALJAN OPIS - TAJ DAN SE I PLAĆA (AKO TO PADA PREKO VIKENDA PLAĆA SE  PRIJE TRANSFERA) PA PONESITE NOVČEKE 

Evo dolje detaljnog opisa  mog dana punkcije za buduće Mariborčanke: 

Mi s anestezijom nismo  smjeli jest ni pit (e, ovaj mi je dio koma pao) od jutra tj. mogao se  još prije 8 h pojesti doručak (ja štrebsi nisam). Ja sam bila naručena u  14.00, kao i ostale žene koje su malo kasnile u odnosu na svoj protokol  punkciju (punkcija u subotu) i punkcija im je padala u ponedjeljak, a  ne u subotu (mislim da su u subotu žene odmah bile u 8.00 ili 7.00 na  punkciji). U Mariboru svaka žena dobije štopericu (tj. da si štopericu) s  15 min razlike - tipa neke su dobile u 4 ujutro, ja sam bila zadnja na  punkciji a dobila sam štopericu u 5 ujutro u nedjelju, a punktiralo me u  17 h poslije podne u ponedjeljak, dakle točno 36.-ti sat nakon  štoperice. Prvo smo od 14 do 15 sjedile dolje na odjelu, onda su naši  M-ovi išli obavit svoje (dakle, kaže MM da je, u odnosu na VV stvarno  velika razlika, ima čak i literature iako on uvijek svoju nosi, a  svirala je i muzika,: M-ovi nek' ne brinu jer se to može i isključiti  tj. mislim da se može tražiti da nema muzike). 

Onda su M-ovi  platili i onda su nas oko 16. h pozvali gore na kat di se rade  punkicije. Tamo smo mi i M-ovi dospjeli u onu sobu što je na internetu  kad se gleda link na Maribor ili u mariborskoj brošuri na stranici 8,  slika u sredini), nama reklo da se presvučemo u spvaćice, a M-ovima da  kratko izađu van. Za anesteziju je preporuka da se skine grudnjak, može  se ostati u donjoj majici, spavaćici, bademantilu, čarapama i papučama, a  gaćice se skidaju tek ispred operacijske sale. 

Žene koje idu na  punkciju bez anestezije su bile prve na redu, a od žena s anestezijom  su uzimali po redu u odnosu na kad je koja primila štopericu. Ja sam  bila zadnja i jako me bilo strah i hvala Bogu da mi je dr. rekao da mi  jednoznačno zbog cisti treba anestezija inače bi se možda bila i  predomislila. 

Onda je mene i još jednu ženu pozvalo iz te sobe  di smo se presvukli da odemo ispred sale čekati, reklo nam da idemo  ispraznit mjehur. Prvo su pozvali tu drugu ženu, a ja sam je čekala na  stolicama ispred sale. Gledala sam na sat - točno je unutra bila 15-tak  min. Onda je kad su nju odvezli i malo počistili (za nekih 5-8 min) i  mene pozvalo unutra, sve sam im ukratko rekla, rekli mi da se namjestim  kako mi paše i sve je bilo OK i ja sam zzzzz. Punktirala me mlada i  simpa dr. Vilma Kovač, a probudila sam se na kolicima (koliko se  sjećam), odgurali su me u sobu di su bile ostale cure i di je s nama  cijelo vrijeme bila jedna brižna sestra i pitala kako se koja osjeća  itd. Na stolu su bile liste koliko je kojoj od nas ispunktirano i jedna  je iz ležećeg položaja pročitala info s naših lista za sve nas tri  koliko nas je u tom trenu bilo u toj sali u kojoj se leži. U toj sali se  leži nekih sat i pol, u jednom vremenu vas obiđu i ginekolog/ica i  anesteziolog/ica. Nakon proteka 2 sata može se jesti nešto lagano i  piti.

Jedva sam čekala da lagano krenem u Europark u Intersparov  restoran pojest nesto lagano - ima juha. Isto tako, dok sam ležala,  nadobudno sam pitala smijem li sutra ić raditi - rekli su mi da bolje  ne, al kako se budem osjećala i da oni preporučaju ipak ne, ovisno kakav  je posao. U Mariboru preporučaju 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon punkcije, ali  nisu toliko striktni oko mirovanja, kažu da se može šetati itd., tako  da sam ja to shvatila da, ako posao nije stres i fizički pretežak, da je  OK raditi i radila sam. Meni je bol nako punkcije prošla nakon 5 dana,  osjećala sam za to vrijeme jajnike u hodu i pri piškenju, tako je još  bilo nekim curama koje su imale bolnije punkcije, ostalima je prošlo  odmah sutradan. Također, i lagano krvaruckanje dan-dva je normalno.  Znači, ovisno o toga kako se osjećate budite sutradan aktivne ili  ostanite mirovati. Jako je bitno piti puno vode (2-3 l ako možete) da se  prevenira ev. hiperstimulacija koja može nastati i nakon punkcije. 

Dakle,  sve u svemu, bilo je super i totalno bezbolno. Od vremena dolaska u  bolnicu (14.00 h) do vremena odlaska (19.00) prošlo je pet sati, a malo  nas je zbunio papir di je pisalo da se nakon 2 h može ići doma (da, ali 2  h nakon punkcije pa smo se preračunali). Nakon što smo malo pojeli u  Intersparu (u sklopu Europarka) nastavili smo doma za ZG i stigli malo  prije 23 h. 

I da, da se znate ravnati, meni je npr. ispunktiralo  9 stanica, ostalima 10 i mislim 15, ali bilo je cura i s više tipa 18  (mlađe cure tj. ispod 35 godina). 

Nakon punkcije je ženama koje  su imale više od 4 jajne stanice rečeno da dođu na transfer za 5 dana  (blastociste), a da će ih se nazvati ako nešto ne bude OK. 



_

----------


## MIJA 32

_DAN TRANSFERA 

Pravilo je  u Mariboru da se ide na blastociste. Na papiru od protokola piše da se  ide na blastociste ako se ima više od 4 stanice, ali znam da su nekima i  s 3 oplođene (8 aspiriranih) išli na blastociste. Također, nije pravilo  da svima rade ICSI, mi smo specijalno tražili zbog naših rezultata u  prošlim stimulacijama, ali ako je pacijentica mlađa i ima dosta stanica  onda rade pola-pola – pola ICSI, pola IVF. Ako Mariborčani skuže da ste  već jednom imali ICSI u nekoj drugoj klinici, onda se, u pravilu, ide na  ICSI. O asistiranom hatchingu prof. nema baš neko mišljenje da to puno  pomaže – on to više savjetuje za smrzliće kod kojih zbog zamrzavanja i  odrmzavanja zona pellucida otvrdne (ako sam to dobro shvatila, oni svima  odmrznutima rade assisted hatching). ICSI dogovorite unaprijed, ako ga  želite. 

Mi pak nismo dobili blastice, ali smo dobili morule  (stadij razvitka embrija prije blastociste, 10-30 stanica, zna zastat u  razvoju i zato je bolja opcija blastocista, ali nama je ovo i bilo  najdalje što smo napredovali – dosad samo zameci 3. dana – pa smo bili  zadovoljni). Od naših 7 zametaka, 5.-ti dan je dočekalo šest. Nakon  transfera dobije se čak i slika. 

Ovako je stvar tekla: došli smo  svi u 8 h ujutro, onda se ima razgovor s ginekologom i biologom koji  vas informiraju kakvi su bili rezultati oplodnje i koja je njihova  preporuka za transfer. Naravno da možete sve pitati I utjecati na odluku  o broju transferiranih, ako imate nekakve razloge (maksimalan broj  transferiranih je 3, to najčešće rade ženama velike starosne skupine ili  parovima koji inzistiraju zbog nečega, najčešće se transferiraju 2,  mladim ženama koje imaju izvrsne embrije po jedan). Pitala sam liječnika  kakve su mi jajne stanice, rekao je da su sigurno OK čim ima smrzlića  tako da živim s tim uvjerenjem. Prije transfera ide se u sobu gdje se  čekala i punkcija, tu se žene presvuku u spavaćice. Prvo su uzeli 2 cure  za punkciju, a onda smo došli na red mi. Počelo je oko 9:30, svaka je  bila unutra 5 min, totalno je bezbolno, vidiš na TV ekranu lijevo  slikicu svojih "bebica" i onda ih dr transferira (bio je isto dr. Milan  Reljič). Nakon transfera može se ići u sobu gdje se ležalo nakon  punkcije ili u sobu gdje se presvlači na početku i tu se odmiruje nekih  sat vremena. 

LEŽANJE NAKON TRANSFERA I MIROVANJE / BOLOVNAJE I  DALJNJA TERAPIJA 

Mariborčani daju bolovanje 14 dana tj. do bete,  ali na moj upit može li se ići raditi, ako posao nije fizički ni  psihički zahtjevan i stresan, ostavili su nama na izbor – da se može,  tj. kako se mi osjećamo odn. što nam više paše. Sigurno se ne smije  dizati teško, ići na pilates i takve stvari. Daljnja terapija samo  utrogestan 3x2 stavljati vaginalno, nema onih bHCG booster injekcija  Ovitrelle ili Choragon što ima na VV-u, premda su neki dobili nakon  FET-a Pregnyl.

BETA 

Betu su nam rekli 14 dana nakon  transfera i objasnili da nije svako krvarenje menga, tj. da može biti i  implantacijsko i da treba nastaviti s terapijom. Javiti rezultate. 
Ako  je beta pozitivna – onda im se javlja telefonski i daju uputu kad je  prvi UZV za obaviti (može se u svom mjestu stanovanja). Ako je beta  negativna može se ići po smrzliće, ako ih ima (nakon 2-3 ciklusa da se  jajnici malo oporave), a ako ne, nova stimulacija, ako par želi, se u  pravilu zakazuje za godinu dana. Smrzlića nema toliko puno kao na VV-u  jer se ide na blastice.

Sretno svima!"_

korisni  linkovi:

MARIBOR
DR.  REŠ-LUBLJANA, POSTOJNA-staro


Sretno sretno  sretno!

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo i kod mene menga počela brljaviti danas poslijepodne dali onda  računam  sutra  prvi dam m.c. pa u subotu počinjem s kontrac. jer mislim  da će mi tek noćas i sutra tek pravo kreniti krvarenj.
>  maca2 jesi li ti zvala u Mar. da javiš da si počela s kontrac.


Ako ti tek nocas pocne obilni krvarenje (ili je pocelo kasno navecer) onda sutra racunaj kao 1. dc. I ako ti prema protokolu datum 1. dc pade u onu grupu koja pocinje s kontracepcijom 2. dc, znaci kreces u subotu.




> I još sam htjela pitati kako ste odlučile dali koristiti gonale ili  menopure i gdje ste kupovale tu kod nas ili u Mari.,ja mislim tu par  kupiti pa onda tamo dokupiti još koliko ću trebati jeli možda neko  koristio i gonale i menopure ili samo jedno od tih.Kakva su vaša  iskustva s time?


Meni je dr. V. rekao da je u principu svejedno sta izaberem, Gonal ili Menopur. Obzirom da sam koristila vec i jedno i drugo odlucila sam se ponovo za Gonal, jer mi se cini da mi vise odgovaraj. 

A sto se nabavke lijekova tice to i mene zanima, gdje ste ih Mariborcanke kupovale?

----------


## maca2

Nisam zvala da sam počela s kontracepcijom, poslala sam mail!

----------


## mare157

Cure može mala pomoć? Za koju ste se kontracepciju odlučile?
Ja se gubim već par dana po netu, čitam razlike, štetnosti jednih, drugih, trečih i ispada mi da je sve ista pašta. Trebala bi dobiti m oko 12.8. i poćinjem od 7.dana s pilulama pa molim, ako može kakav savjet od vas koje imate više iskustva. Ovo mi je prvi dugi protokol, do sada samo 2 klomifenska, a kontracepciju ne pijem od 2003. tako da sam malo pogubljena u tom svijetu.

----------


## Gabi

> Cure može mala pomoć? Za koju ste se kontracepciju odlučile?


Logest.

----------


## maca2

I ja pijem logest - pila sam ih godinama ( koja ironija - noćna mora mi je bila da ostanem trudna, a zatim saznamo  da MM ima tešku OAT i da nikako nisam niti mogla ostati trudna  :Rolling Eyes:  )!

Uglavnom bile su mi jako dobre u tome što nisam imala nikakvih neg. posljedica ili nuspojava pa sa se odlučila opet za njih  :Wink:  !

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, 
evo i mene u ovim vodama... tek učim plivati... još se sudaram s raznim pojmovima i gubim u moru informacija... Za početak pitala bi ima li tu netko sa svježijim iskustvima kod dr. Reša? 
Hvala.

----------


## BlaBla123

> Cure može mala pomoć? Za koju ste se kontracepciju odlučile?
> Ja se gubim već par dana po netu, čitam razlike, štetnosti jednih, drugih, trečih i ispada mi da je sve ista pašta. Trebala bi dobiti m oko 12.8. i poćinjem od 7.dana s pilulama pa molim, ako može kakav savjet od vas koje imate više iskustva. Ovo mi je prvi dugi protokol, do sada samo 2 klomifenska, a kontracepciju ne pijem od 2003. tako da sam malo pogubljena u tom svijetu.


I ja bih trebala 12/13.08 da dobijem m. 7dc pocinjem s logestom. Koristim ih do 22.09.10; deceptybil pocinjem 13.09.10 i tako do 09.10.10.
Posto po prvi put pijem tablete ja sam mislila da cu dobiti sljedecu m negdje 10/11.09 bez obzira na pijenje tableta ali mi apotekarka kaze da uopce nece biti m.

Drugo, u protkolu se kaze 27.09.10 Kontrola ultrazvukom;Ako to uradim ujutro da li Gonal ide sljedeci dan ujutro-jer bih da primam injekcije ujutro do kraja ili mora ic vec popodne 27.09.10? Ne navodi se da li da se radi nalaz E taj isti dan a znam da treba.
hvala,
s

----------


## Jelena

Znam da su neke cure uzimale Yasmin, ja sam uzimala Stediril m. 

*Blabla123*, vjerojatno ćeš taj dan početi pikati. Barem ušparaš jedan decapeptyl. Iznimno će ti odgoditi zbog nečega početak uzimanja.
Što ti je nalaz E? Misliš na E2 - estradiol? Ako da, onda niti kod dr. Reša, niti u Mb nije standardno da se vadi E2, jedino ako ti nađu kakvu cistu.
*
Mojca*, kod Reša je bilo dosta cura kada je uveden ovaj zakon, i dobro mu je išlo, dosta je trudnica izišlo odande. Ja sam bila još 2008., pa se ne bih baš ubrojila u friške  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala ti Jelena!  :Smile:  09.09. imam termin kod dr. Resa. Nadam se da će se trend "dobro mu je išlo" nastaviti...  A do tad skupljam nalaze.  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*Mojca* ja sam pacijentica od dr. Reša, pitaj šta te zanima.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala *Tigrical*! Zapravo ni ne znam što bi pitala.  :Smile:  Još mi je sve ovo totalno novo i zbunjujuce... Čitala sam da je "strog", direktan i pomalo netaktičan, a s druge strane sam čitala suprotno, da je uviđavan i profesionalan. Pa sad ti budi pametan...  :Smile:  Danas ću ih nazvati da pitam koje sve nalaze trebam donijeti, kako bi što prije krenuli u postupak... Sto bi mi ti preporučila? Koliko dugo si kod njega?

----------


## mare41

Mojca, kopiram ti ovaj link koji je na početku stranice http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14539-D...ljana-Postojna
Ovo je jako dobar link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/47988-P...TA-U-SLOVENIJI - *Mija,* please, ako je moguće -zalijepi na vrh ovaj post od lezanke iz Ljubljane (nakon ininog MB), thanks, to nam je svima vodič do Reša

----------


## Mojca

Hvala *Mare*!  :Smile:  Jurim sad na posao, pa cu od tamo čitati preporucene linkove ako stignem... ako ne, večeras.

----------


## pčelica2009

> I ja bih trebala 12/13.08 da dobijem m. 7dc pocinjem s logestom. Koristim ih do 22.09.10; deceptybil pocinjem 13.09.10 i tako do 09.10.10.
> Posto po prvi put pijem tablete ja sam mislila da cu dobiti sljedecu m negdje 10/11.09 bez obzira na pijenje tableta ali mi apotekarka kaze da uopce nece biti m.
> 
> Drugo, u protkolu se kaze 27.09.10 Kontrola ultrazvukom;Ako to uradim ujutro da li Gonal ide sljedeci dan ujutro-jer bih da primam injekcije ujutro do kraja ili mora ic vec popodne 27.09.10? Ne navodi se da li da se radi nalaz E taj isti dan a znam da treba.
> hvala,
> s


 M ćeš dobiti tek kad prestaneš piti(ja sam logest pila) i to oskudno.A za gonale bih ti preporučila da si daješ poslijepodne jer su i uzv pretežno poslijepodne pa ti tako može sestra dati odmah nakon pregleda(ako se ne varam-to je u Mariboru).čak kažu da je bolje davati između 17 i 18h zbog razine hormona u organizmu.

----------


## BlaBla123

Da Mb je. Tablete pocinjem piti od cim dobijem m 12/13.08 pa 7dc.I na protokolu stoji "piti tablete do 22.09.10" a "27.09.10 prvi uzv".
Kad da ocekujem M?

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam cure svima! Jutros sam našla i temu na forumu o odabiru stimulacije pa sam i tamo malo čitala. Dosta je trudnica bilo u 2. i 5. mj. u Mb pa ću praznovjerno obzirom na godine i dijagnozu probati sa istim ili sličnim lijekovima.
I sigurno ću još šta pitati jer je moja prim.gine na godišnjem i nemam se sa kim konzultirati, a ova koja je mjenja mi nije baš od povjerenja tako da odgovore rađe tražim ovdje među vama koje ste iskusnije i otvorenije.

Čekam m 12. ili 13.8. Nadam se da mi neće kasniti zbog nervoze. Krečem od 7. dana tako da imam još vremena za odabir tableta.
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## mare41

Mojca, samo da napomenem da na web stranici iz mog potpisa ima dosta info o postupku kod dr Reša, tu je i lezankin post, ima i dosta drugih info, što god te zanima-pitaj.

----------


## Mojca

Ma da Mare... u potpisima sve piše. A jesam smotana!  :Smile: ) 
Evo, ukrala sam malo vremena na poslu.. nisam izdržala da dođem doma i pročitala lezankin post. Super post! Savršen! Ono što mi je trebalo... sad mirne duše idem u Ljubljanu.  :Smile:  Mirne...? Hm... Ustreptale, ali pozitivno ustreptale.  :Smile:  
U petak idem u Vili kod Radončića, kojeg znam od ranije zbog nekih sitnih problema (tad mi je HPV bio ravan smaku svijeta!)  :Smile:  i super mi je, a 09.09. imam termin u Ljubljani. 
Zbog našeg nesretnog zakona, nekako mi se čini da je mudrije odmah zaprašiti u Sloveniju...  Ili da probam jedan ciklus tu? 
Kakve su vaše preporuke? Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica2009

> Da Mb je. Tablete pocinjem piti od cim dobijem m 12/13.08 pa 7dc.I na protokolu stoji "piti tablete do 22.09.10" a "27.09.10 prvi uzv".
> Kad da ocekujem M?


 23 ili 24. ali oskudno.nema veze što ćeš krvariti na 1.uzv-navikli su na to.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ma da Mare... u potpisima sve piše. A jesam smotana! ) 
> Evo, ukrala sam malo vremena na poslu.. nisam izdržala da dođem doma i pročitala lezankin post. Super post! Savršen! Ono što mi je trebalo... sad mirne duše idem u Ljubljanu.  Mirne...? Hm... Ustreptale, ali pozitivno ustreptale.  
> U petak idem u Vili kod Radončića, kojeg znam od ranije zbog nekih sitnih problema (tad mi je HPV bio ravan smaku svijeta!)  i super mi je, a 09.09. imam termin u Ljubljani. 
> Zbog našeg nesretnog zakona, nekako mi se čini da je mudrije odmah zaprašiti u Sloveniju...  Ili da probam jedan ciklus tu? 
> Kakve su vaše preporuke? Hvala.


Ovdje jedino kod privatnika možeš doći na red odmah. 

Ja bih na tvom mjestu zbog godina ali i zbog dijagnoze: 
a) prijavila se just in case u Maribor
b) otišla dr. Rešu ili dr. R. u Vili 
c) just in case također sebi našla neku državnu kliniku, dok čekaš Mb. Recimo Vinogradska ti je trenutno ok, imaju dobrog liječnika - dr. Tomića, ok biologa, odličnu opremu, u milostu su vlasti, ali ih i dalje koči zakon.... 

SRetno

----------


## Mojca

> Ovdje jedino kod privatnika možeš doći na red odmah. 
> 
> Ja bih na tvom mjestu zbog godina ali i zbog dijagnoze: 
> a) prijavila se just in case u Maribor
> b) otišla dr. Rešu ili dr. R. u Vili 
> c) just in case također sebi našla neku državnu kliniku, dok čekaš Mb. Recimo Vinogradska ti je trenutno ok, imaju dobrog liječnika - dr. Tomića, ok biologa, odličnu opremu, u milostu su vlasti, ali ih i dalje koči zakon.... 
> 
> SRetno


E to se zove strategija s iskustvom!  :Smile: ) Hvala! 
Mislim da ću tako i napraviti. Zvala sam MB, traže da im pošaljem sve papire, fotokopije putovnica, pa da ih opet zovem u rujnu da mi daju termin. Otići ću kod državnog ginića po uputnicu i odlučiti u koju od državnih bolnica... Nego, zar nije Vinogradska tek friško u tome? Nekako mi se čini da je VV tu najpopularniji? Ali ako u Vinogr. imaju odličnu opremu to nije za zanemariti...

----------


## Dodirko

Kako ste se odlučili za kontracepciju ako nije na popisu predloženih?

----------


## Kadauna

*mojca,* ovdje smo off topic, pa ti pišem privatnu poruku

----------


## Jelena

*Dodirko*, ja sam tražila baš s mariborskog popisa po webu sastav svake od navedenih pilula da vidim koja ima manji udio estrogena (isto endometrioza). Odlučila sam se za Stediril. Onda sam došla kod svog socijalca i tražila recept za Stediril objasnivši zašto baš hoću te, on mi je rekao da je _Stediril m_ pogodan za pacijentice s endometriozom. Tablete možeš uz predočenje recepta kupiti u onoj čudnoj apoteci, Dolac 9, nisu skupe, ne znam više pošto su. Naše ih ljekarne iz nekog razloga više ne uvoze.

----------


## Jelena

Mojca, ja bih potpisala Kadaunu. Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

ali neće ići jer si tek friška na forumu, postoje pravila da mora proći određeno vrijeme ili  moraš imati određeni broj postova prije nego što dobiješ pristup i privatnim porukama. 

Vinogradska rekla bih da već radi 1,5 g., doktor T. je "stari zeko" u MPO vodama, odnosno vrlo iskusni liječnik koji je prije toga radio uspješno u privatnoj IVF poliklinici. Tako da za to ne moraš brinuti. Vuk Vrhovec je dugo bio the one and only među državnim bolnicama, ali se mnogo toga, nažalost na gore po pacijente promijenilo od donošenja novoga zakona. Po meni je trenutno Vuk Vrhovec nažalost loše rješenje. 

Moderatorice, oprostite off topic :Embarassed:  :Razz:

----------


## Jelena

Eh, da, *Dodirko*, poslije sam primijetila da drugi tipovi Stedirila imaju veću količinu hormona pa me lagana panika ulovila, onda sam pitala svoju privatnu ginekologinju od povjerenja što misli jesam li pogriješila u izboru, hoće li to biti preslabe tablete, ona je odmahnula rukom i rekla da je to svejedno.

----------


## maca2

Cure, u koje vrijeme se obavljaju UZV-ovi u Mariboru?
27.9. trebam na 1. kontrolni UZV, bilo bi super da je poslijepodne da ne tražim slobodno na poslu - može li se s njima dogovoriti za vrijeme?
Biram li sama hoću li na UZV u ambulantu ili u bolnicu ( vidim da je razlika u cijeni  :Rolling Eyes:  )
Hvala!

----------


## Aurora*

> Kako ste se odlučili za kontracepciju ako nije na popisu predloženih?


U ovom postu pise kako sam se ja odlucila za kontracepciju (Logest).

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, u koje vrijeme se obavljaju UZV-ovi u Mariboru?


Ovo i mene zanima!

I jos, molim vas ako je netko kupovao Gonal u Mariboru tj. u Sloveniji, moze li mi reci koliko mu je tamo cijena? Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> ali neće ići jer si tek friška na forumu, postoje pravila da mora proći određeno vrijeme ili  moraš imati određeni broj postova prije nego što dobiješ pristup i privatnim porukama. 
> 
> Vinogradska rekla bih da već radi 1,5 g., doktor T. je "stari zeko" u MPO vodama, odnosno vrlo iskusni liječnik koji je prije toga radio uspješno u privatnoj IVF poliklinici. Tako da za to ne moraš brinuti. Vuk Vrhovec je dugo bio the one and only među državnim bolnicama, ali se mnogo toga, nažalost na gore po pacijente promijenilo od donošenja novoga zakona. Po meni je trenutno Vuk Vrhovec nažalost loše rješenje. 
> 
> Moderatorice, oprostite off topic


Slažem se Kadauna, off topic... moderatorice  i  s moje strane molba da oprostite.  :Smile:  Kad ću moći primati privatne poruke?

----------


## Jelena

Gonal F pen 900 i.U. u Brežicama je 357 eura (to odgovara količini 12 običnih gonala). U Zg je jedan Gonal cca 200 kn. Može se dobiti mehrwertst. od cca 20 eura, ali onda se mora platiti PDV i carina. I treba povijest bolesti imati kod sebe da se pokaže cariniku.

Iako je pen zakon prema običnom gonalu, čini mi se da nema smisla prtljat s tim.

----------


## ivica_k

u dogovoru sa sestrom Jasnom, prvi uzv ću napraviti kod svog ginekologa...koje točno informacije trebam javiti u Mb?! veličinu jajnika, ima/nema cisti, debljina endometrija...još nešto?

----------


## rozalija

> Cure, u koje vrijeme se obavljaju UZV-ovi u Mariboru?
> 27.9. trebam na 1. kontrolni UZV, bilo bi super da je poslijepodne da ne tražim slobodno na poslu - može li se s njima dogovoriti za vrijeme?
> Biram li sama hoću li na UZV u ambulantu ili u bolnicu ( vidim da je razlika u cijeni  )
> Hvala!


Nama su UZV uvijek bili u popodnevnim satima većinom između 15,30 i 16,30 i bili su uvijek u bolnici i cijena u bolnici je 80 EUR. Mislim da većina žena koje idu u postupak imaju UZV u bolnici, zašto neznam, možda su termini i ambulanti većinom rezervirani za konzultacije. Ja sam tražila da imamo UZV u ambulatnti prvenstveno zbog dr V a sestra Jasna mi je rekla da mi to treba biti najmanja briga i ostali dr su super i stvarno su ok, bila je u pravu. Napominjem da je nama uZV ne kontrolni već onaj za 7 dana pado na utorak, pa sljedeći četvrtak a onda punkcija u subotu, tačno kako je bilo i predviđeno protokolom.

----------


## Jelena

ivica_k, treba provjeriti stanje jajnika i maternice, ono što si nabrojala i bilo kakve druge nepravilnosti tipa mioma, endometrioma i sl.

----------


## Jelena

Koliko znam nemaš baš puno prostora za pregovore oko termina i mjesta pregleda. Meni su jednom ponudili da biram u bolnici i ili ambulanti, ali meni je to prije iznimka bila, nego pravilo, a puno sam hodočastila u Mb.

----------


## Vali

Ja sam sve ultrazvuke (sva tri) imala popodne u ambulanti. Nemam pojma po kojoj logici odluce tko ima u bolnici, a tko u ambulanti. Prvi put me sestra Jasna naručila u ambulantu i tako je ostalo.

----------


## ivica_k

jelena, hvala!

----------


## Jelena

Mislim da je logika termin kada terba biti UZV pa onda je li prof. Vlaisavljević u ambulanti taj dan, jer definitivno nije svaki, mislim da je ponedjeljkom i valjda srijedom, to stvarno više ne znam, i onda ima li puno konzultacija naručenih ili ne.

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu...samo obavijest...

*Otvorile smo novi topic   MPO trudnoća nakon svega  pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.

  Hvala

----------


## Vali

> Mislim da je logika termin kada terba biti UZV pa onda je li prof. Vlaisavljević u ambulanti taj dan, jer definitivno nije svaki, mislim da je ponedjeljkom i valjda srijedom, to stvarno više ne znam, i onda ima li puno konzultacija naručenih ili ne.


Zapravo da, sad kad se sjetim, nisam imala tri ultrazvuka, nego dva. Prvi je bio u ponedjeljak, a drugi u srijedu, u petak je punkcija bila. Ponedjeljak i srijeda su njegovi dani pa možda zato.

----------


## BlaBla123

Kad smo dobile protokol, jeste se li potvrdili da ostajete u procesu i da li vam se sestra J javila na to? Ja sam poslala mail kao sto stoji u uputama ali mi se sestra nije javila...

----------


## BlaBla123

> Kad smo dobile protokol, jeste se li potvrdili da ostajete u procesu i da li vam se sestra J javila na to? Ja sam poslala mail kao sto stoji u uputama ali mi se sestra nije javila...


Zanemarite mail. Sestra J se javila danas.
Malo mi je nejasno: U protokolu za 10 ti mj se kaze posljednja kontr tableta 22.09.10 i UZV uraditi 27.09.10. Sad, daju mi uputu da uzv radim zadnji dan tableta.

----------


## pčelica2009

ja sam stalno išla u Novu Vas i to svaki dan-jednom je bilo preskočeno za dan i uvijek je bio dr.V. ali u konačnici jednako platiš kao oni koji idu u bolnicu jer smo uspoređivali račun sa još jednim parom.A što se tiče termina-dr. nam je uvijek govorio-ja sam tu do 19.30-Kad god vam odgovara-samo recite.

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala na informacijama za kontracepcijske tablete....

----------


## BlaBla123

U protokolu za 10ti mjesec stoji 27.09.10 prvi uzv- 1 dan Gonala logicno. Dalje 04.10.10 UZV s uputama za slijedeci UZV-je li to 100 % da je taj 04.10.10 prvi uzv u Mb?
Radi se o dugom protokolu gdje ce se prvi uzv raditi u mjestu stanovanja za nas koje smo daleko od Mb?

----------


## pčelica2009

> U protokolu za 10ti mjesec stoji 27.09.10 prvi uzv- 1 dan Gonala logicno. Dalje 04.10.10 UZV s uputama za slijedeci UZV-je li to 100 % da je taj 04.10.10 prvi uzv u Mb?
> Radi se o dugom protokolu gdje ce se prvi uzv raditi u mjestu stanovanja za nas koje smo daleko od Mb?


Ako tako piše onda je.Svakako moraš ranije javiti sestri Jasni da ti mogu poslati koliko ćeš gonala primati od 1.uzv.To je otprilike nakon 8 dana od 1.-2. uzv-tako je svima.

----------


## mare157

Ima li neko iz Istre da ide u Mb u 10.mj? Može na pp.

----------


## maca2

Ide li netko na onaj 1.uzv kod nas u HR?
Ja sam u grupi za 10.mj-prvi uzv treba biti 27.9.,taj isti dan trebam si dati i 1.gonal.
Mislila sam otići u Vili kod dr.Radončića na UZV ( ne znam bi li me primili u Vinogradsku gdje sam imala nekoliko postupaka da dođem s uputnicom za UZV ali kažem da mi svi podaci trebaju za Maribor ? ), čujem da je on jako dobar i uz to MPO-vac.
Strah me otići kod svoje soc.gin. na UZv jer ona nije nikakav MPO stručnjak.
Ima li netko preporuku gdje se može otići da to dobro odrade i kolika je otprilike cijena?
Je li uopće pametno ići kod nas na taj 1.uzv a ne u MB - dobila sam dojam da taj 1.uzv i nije tako bitan (  u prošle 2 stim. nisam niti imala taj kontrolni UZV ).?
Što im točno trebam javiti-koje podatke s UZV-a?

----------


## maca2

Eh da i još me zanima, ako ja odem 27.9. kod nas na UZV-kad trebam javiti u MB stanje,isti dan?
I u kojem slučaju ne počinjem sa stimulacijom tj. ne dajem si 1.gonal taj dan?

----------


## Jelena

maca2, mislim da si na dobrom tragu. Dr. R. je meni baš super, možeš se tamo naručiti za UZV ili u bilo koju privatnu kliniku. Hoće li te u Vinogradskoj primiti, nemam pojma. Budući da ti termin pada točno na ponedjeljak možeš i kod dr. B. u Malešnici privatno (nisam sigurna je li mijenjao raspored).

----------


## maca2

Hvala! Znaš li možda cijenu UZv kod dr.R?
I tko je dr.B ( možda dr. sa Sv.Duha )?
Može i na PP.

----------


## fresia

Pozdrav svima!
Imam jedno pitanje za cure koje su malo dalje od MB, a spremaju se za postupak u 10. mjesecu: da li ste već rezervisale smještaj?
Hvala.

----------


## Jelena

maca2, jes, on radi u Malešnici, koliko znam jednom tjedno, ponedjeljkom, ali ja sam bila kod njega pred koju godinu i nisam sigurna je li se što promijenilo. Nemam na žalost nikakav kontakt više da ti pošaljem na pp, probaj proguglat ili pitati nekoga sa Sv. Duha.

----------


## Aurora*

Gledam svoj Mariborski protokol u kojem se sa stimulacijom pocinje 30.8., dok je punkcija predvidjena za 11.9. Prema tome ispada da stimulacija traje 11 dana. Posto sam u dva postupka do sada bila na stimulaciji po 10 dana, racunam da bi tako trebalo biti i ovaj put. Stoga mi nesto u Mariborskom protokolu ne stima..

Moze li mi tko pojasniti ovih 11 dana? Da li stvarno trebam racunati na 11 dana stimulacije ili sam negdje pogresila u svom racunanju? To mi je sada bitno prvenstveno zbog nabavke lijekova. Racunala sam da ce mi trebati 30 ampula Gonala, koliko su uostalom predvidjeli i u Mariboru, dok prema ovom ispada da cu ih zapravo trebati 33?  :Confused:

----------


## Vali

*Aurora*, ne mora ti punkcija biti tocno 11. 9. Ovisi o tvojoj reakciji i folikulima. Meni je bila predvidjena za subotu, a bila je u petak. Pocela sam se pikati u ponedjeljak, stopericu sa primila u iducu srijedu, znaci stimulirala sam se 9 dana.

----------


## Aurora*

*Vali* hvala na tvom odgovoru. 

Izgleda su svi protokoli, ili barem oni koje sam ja vidjela, tako nastimani da se pocinje pikati s ponedjeljkom, a punkcija je prema njima planirana za subotu. Iako se meni ta subota cini kao neka pogreska koja im se provlaci iz protokola u protokol, jer bih prije rekla da je u pravilu bas tako kako je bilo kod tebe i kako sam ja izracunala da bi trebalo biti i kod mene. A to je, stoperica u srijedu, a punkcija u petak. S time da ja racunam da stimulacije ide jos i na dan kada se prima stoperica, znaci i u srijedu i to je onda onih 10 dana. Ti stvarno nisi imala stimulaciju i na dan stoperice ili si na to mozda zaboravila (koliko ampula si potrosila, ako si svaki dan primala isti broj ampula)?

----------


## Vali

Sigurno nisam imala stimulaciju na dan stoperice. Bila sam popodne na ultrazvuku (u srijedu) i nosila sa sobom dva gonala (uzimala sam najprije po tri pa onda po dva) i znam da su mi ostala i da sam ih proslijedila dalje. Stopericu sam dobila kod njih i morala se piknuti na minutu pa smo stali na benzinskoj na povratku u zg.  :Smile:  Tak da sam se ja stimulirala devet dana. U taj petak je bilo bas puno punkcija, iako je ostalo cura i za subotu i za nedjelju i za ponedjeljak.

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam stimulaciju imala 10 dana od 01.01.-10.02. ali draga moja nemoj ti tako računati, sve ovisi kako tvoji folikuli budu rasli, ako budu sporije rasli ne mora značiti da će ti punkcija biti u ponedjeljak. Recimo naša tikica i ja smo isti dan započele sa stimulacijom i isti dan (subota) nam je bila predviđena punkcija, međutim njoj su zbog sporog rasta punkciju premjestili za ponedjeljak znači dva dana kasnije od mene je primila štopericu, prema tome sve ovisi o tvojim folikulama kada će biti punkcija, kako oni rastu.
Želim ti puno sreće u Mb da nam ubrzo objaviš prekrasnu betu.Navijamo ja i moja cura za tebe punim plućima.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

A da i ja na dan štoperice nisam imala stimulaciju iz razloga što je UZV bio  dogovoren u  15 i 30 a ja se pikala menopurima u 18h i kada je dr taj dan vidio da su folikuli ok narasli, rekao mi je ne sa stimulacijom već samo navečer u 22 i 15 h primiti štopericu.

----------


## rozalija

Sorry na prethodnom posticu stimulaciju sam imala od 01.02.-10.02.2010 ispade po ovom gore da sam mjesec i po primala stimulaciju, valjda ovi hormoni trudnički rade, pa brzam malo.

----------


## pčelica2009

Aurora-meni je punkcija bila planirana 13.3.-subota a odrađeno je 14.3.-nedjelja.Baš ne vjerujem da bi netko štimao punkcije-pogotovo nedjeljom.Zaista pomno prate rast folikula i svakom rade individualno.Još jednom-opustite se jer ste u dobrim rukama.To ćete vidjeti kad odete tamo.

----------


## Vali

*Aurora*, vidis da smo mi sve tri trudne (Rozi, pcelica i ja)  :Wink: ! Nemas razloga za brigu!

----------


## mare157

Cure, jeste dobile nove upute za 10. mjesec??? Sve su pomaknuli za 7 dana unapred!

----------


## Jelena

> Pozdrav svima!
> Imam jedno pitanje za cure koje su malo dalje od MB, a spremaju se za postupak u 10. mjesecu: da li ste već rezervisale smještaj?
> Hvala.


Draga fresia, vidim nitko ti nije odgovorio. Većina nas živi na sat i pol vožnje od Maribora + vremenska rezerva za prijelaz preko granice. Žao mi je, stvarno ne znam što bih ti odgovorila, ali možda na ovaj način podignem tvoje pitanje da ga se vidi.

----------


## fresia

Upravo pročitala... hvala.

----------


## fresia

Hvala Jelena... evo sada se dogodilo i ovo pomjeranje, pa su sada aktuelni drugi datumi.
A smislila sam otprilike šta ću i kako ću oko smještaja.
Sretno svima!

----------


## BlaBla123

I ja dobila promjene!
Je li kome receno da umjesto uzv koji je podvucen na 2. st protokola zapravo urade uzv zadnjeg dana tableta?Meni jesu s protokolom koji je bio vazeci do jutros.

----------


## maca2

Stigle i meni promjene.
Meni nitko nije rekao niti u prošlim uputama niti sada da se uzv radi na zadnji dan tableta.
Ja sada trebam piti tablete do 30.8. pa 7 dana pauze - znači opet pijem 7.9. novu turu? Uvijek se pobrkam u tim datumima  :Embarassed:

----------


## dudadudaduda

Maca2 tako je i ja imam takve upute isto su promjenili znači mi smo u istoj grupi ,i sad umjesto pet dana pauze imamo sedam pa ponovo kontracepcija sve do 29.9. ,a pikanje počinjemo 20.9. i na prvi uzv ide se 4.10.

----------


## Aurora*

*Vali*, *rozalija* i *pcelice2009* hvala vam puno na vasim odgovorima. 

Nista ja ne brinem u vezi punkcije i znam da ona u konacnici ovisi o razvoju folikula. Razmisljala sam samo o, recimo tome tako, nekom idealnom tijeku (kao kada npr. govorimo o 28-dnevnom ciklusu na temelju cega se opcenito sve racuna) i pretpostavila da bi taj neki idealni okvir bio 10 dana stimulacije. Zato sam ocekivala da bi tako trebao biti sastavljen i protokol. Ali, ocito su se u Mariboru vodili nekom drugom logikom, ili jos bolje nekim drugim saznanjima, nego sto su ova moja laicka. 

A u to da sam u dobrim rukama, svaki put me iznova uvjere iz Maribora. Ovaj put me zaista ugodno iznenadilo kada sam od njih dan prije dobila e-mail s detaljnim uputam za pocetak supresije. Jos jednom moram reci kako mi se cini da imaju besprijekorno izradjen sistem za one koji su u postupku. I svaka im cast na tome!  :Klap:

----------


## mare157

Cure jeste si vi za 10.mjesec kupile Gonale ili čete nakon prvog uzv? Koliko sam uspjela nači na forumu, neke cure su kupovale stimulaciju u Mariboru nakon 1.uzv jer se nikad nezna unaprijed koliko će ko trebati primiti inekcija. Neke cure su primale i po 2 ili 3 gonala na dan.
Malo mi je to mutno, pa ako može pomoć.

----------


## BlaBla123

UZV koji prethodi gonalu, u nasem slucaju 11.10.10 u koje vrijeme je obicno, pitam zato sto imam se voditi dugo.

----------


## maca2

Dobila sam odgovor od sestre Jasne da mogu 1.uzv obaviti kod nas ali na dan zadnje kontrac.tablete?
Sad mi ništa nije jasno...
Kaže da trebam poslati mail u kojem ću napisati stanje jajnika i debljinu endometrija nakon uzv-a, a oni će mi onda odrediti stimulaciju za 3.fazu ( znači, koliko gonala ću pikati ? ).
Jesam onda dobro shvatila da ne moram kod njih na 1.uzv koji je po protokolu 4.10., već ću doći tek na 2.uzv koji je 11.10.?
Prema tome ja uzv obavljam onda ranije - 29.9. kod nas?

@BlaBla - draga mislim da si se nešto zabunila jer je UZV koji prethodi gonalu 4.10., barem je tako meni u protokolu.
Ovaj 11.10. je već nakon 8 dana stimulacije!

----------


## BlaBla123

> Dobila sam odgovor od sestre Jasne da mogu 1.uzv obaviti kod nas ali na dan zadnje kontrac.tablete?
> Sad mi ništa nije jasno...
> Kaže da trebam poslati mail u kojem ću napisati stanje jajnika i debljinu endometrija nakon uzv-a, a oni će mi onda odrediti stimulaciju za 3.fazu ( znači, koliko gonala ću pikati ? ).
> Jesam onda dobro shvatila da ne moram kod njih na 1.uzv koji je po protokolu 4.10., već ću doći tek na 2.uzv koji je 11.10.?
> Prema tome ja uzv obavljam onda ranije - 29.9. kod nas?
> 
> @BlaBla - draga mislim da si se nešto zabunila jer je UZV koji prethodi gonalu 4.10., barem je tako meni u protokolu.
> Ovaj 11.10. je već nakon 8 dana stimulacije!


maca,jesam se zbunila i mislila sam na UZV u Mb koji je nakon 8 dana stimulacije.
I kod mene je sestra rekla da uradim prvi UZV kod kuce na zadnji dan tableta a ne 04.10.10 kao sto stoji na protokolu.
Zanima me koliko gonala cu se pikati jer lijekove namjeravam kupit u Zg prije surpresije pa da mi ne uzmanjka. ako idem na 3 dnevno onda trebam kupit 21 ako 2 onda mozda budem imala viska ako slucajno uvedu menopur u Mb. Inace kod mene su hormoni ok.

----------


## maca2

Što se tiče stimulacije-meni je dr.V na konzultacijama rekao da preporučuje gonale i to dozu od 2 dnevno - nisam bila nešto oduševljena time jer sam u postupku s gonalima dobila 6js i od toga su su 3 preživjele do 3 dana i transfera,samo jedna je bila 8-stanična.
Na menopurima sam dobila isto 6js ali sam imala jednu morulu i jednu 8-stanični 3 dan.
Nadala sam se da će mi ovaj put povećati dozu na 3 gonala pa da dobijem više folikula-js, koliko sam shvatila kada je problem u muškoj strani dobro je imati što više js na raspolaganju za oplodnju jer je postotak loše/neuspješne oplodnje i razvitka embrija dosta nizak.
Kod mene su hormoni i sve isto o.k., nisam imala nikad hiperstimulaciju.

----------


## Jelena

Pokušat ću odgovoriti nekoliko pitanja:
Stimulacija obično traje oko 10 dana. Ako ste već bile u postupcima, onda znate otprilike kako reagirate. Ako ste dogovorile da ćete uzimati Gonal F, onda slobodno kupite 16 komada unaprijed vi koje očekujete dozu od 150 jedinica/dan, odnosno 24 vi koje očekujete 225 jedinica/dan (1 Gonal = 75 jedinica). Nikad nisam čula da je netko dobio samo 75 jedinica/dan.

Ja bih npr. za sebe kupila 2 Gonal F pena od 900 jedinica unaprijed. Meni je doza obično 225 jedinica/dan, tako da mi 2 pena traju 8 dana. Nakon tog drugog UZV-a možete u Mb kupiti točno koliko vam još treba. Preporučam pen od srca, ali je nešto skuplji od pojedinačnih pakovanja. To jednostavno doziranje i jako tanka iglica su stvarno preporod. Unaprijed ćete se lakše raspitati za cijene, jer one se razlikuju od apoteke do apoteke.

maca 2, ti si dosta mlada pa zato trebaš samo 2 Gonala. Ja mislim da je 8 js, dobar rezultat, a koliko će se oploditi, tu je Mb laboratorij jako dobar i možeš se nadati boljem rezultatu. Meni se čak čini i da broj stanica ovisi o tome tko punktira. U prirodnjacima ponekad pobjegne stanica i to je onda jasno, kad pobjegne u stimuliranom, to se ne mora niti skužiti. Osim toga, nekada folikuli stoje nezgodno, i kod nas u RH se oni ni ne punktiraju. U Mb pod anestezijom se može bolje pristupiti takvim folikulima. A čak i kada je jedan, može učiniti čuda. Jedna moja prijateljica je nedavno sa samo jednim embrijem u Mb ostala trudna. Meni nije bilo dovoljno ni transfer 6 blastocisti u Mb.

----------


## zedra

Curke, molim vašu pomoć i odgovor što hitnije!
naime, trebam poslati nalaze u MB ali sam zbunjena oko adrese. Profesor V. mi je zaoktužio na onom upitniku lijevo zalavlje gdje je njegovo ime i adresa a na zadnjoj stranici piše da senalazi šalju naslovljeni na Sizanu Knuplež itd. I sada se bojim da ne pošaljem krivo,  TREBm u postupak u 12 mjesecu.
Gdje ste vi slale?

----------


## Gabi

> Curke, molim vašu pomoć i odgovor što hitnije!
> naime, trebam poslati nalaze u MB ali sam zbunjena oko adrese. Profesor V. mi je zaoktužio na onom upitniku lijevo zalavlje gdje je njegovo ime i adresa a na zadnjoj stranici piše da senalazi šalju naslovljeni na Sizanu Knuplež itd. I sada se bojim da ne pošaljem krivo,  TREBm u postupak u 12 mjesecu.
> Gdje ste vi slale?


Ja sam slala na ovu adresu:
UNIVERZITETNI KLINIČNI CENTER MARIBOR
                Klinika za ginekologijo in perinatologijo 
                Oddelek za reproduktivno medicino in
                ginekološko endokrinologijo
                Ljubljanska 5
                2000 Maribor
                Slovenija

http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm

----------


## zedra

Gabi, hvala..
jesu ti vratili protokol? ti si isto u 21 mjesecu?

----------


## Gabi

...ali sam i skenirane nalaze poslala mailom

----------


## Gabi

Dobila sam protokol mailom. 
Moj je postupak u Mb na čekanju zbog embolizacije mioma. Možda proljeće 2011., ako bude sve po planu.

----------


## zedra

joj, tek sada vidim šta sam napisala...ne znam odakle mi ovaj 21 mjesec...sorry, totalno sam te pomiješala s drugom Gabi...
sorry...od kada sam pocela preslagivati nalaze, totalno sam luda...ne znam što radim...

----------


## BlaBla123

Poz,
Posto cu kupiti deceptabil i gonal odjednom, i ako kupim gonala za 3x dnevno do Mb, sta da radim s ostatkom ako manje iskoristim?

----------


## Jelena

Blabla, nemoj kupiti za 10 dana Gonale, nego samo za 8, to ti je taman do drugog UZV-a, pa dokupi. 1 decapeptyl košta cca 50 kn, pa nije problem, a jedan dan gonala, ako uzimaš po 3 te košta 600 kn. Nemoj ostavljati višak!

Kao što sam napisala, ako ti je doza 3 Gonala/dan, to ti je 225 jedinica/dan, kupi ili 2 pena od 900 jedinica ili 24 komada "običnih" po 75 jedinica. Možda će ti neka apoteka htjeti uzeti natrag, ali ne bi to smjeli raditi, s obzirom da je skladištenje važno i nije fer prema ostalim kupcima da ti prodaju Gonal za kojeg ne znaju history gdje je bio pri kojoj temperaturi.

I da, ne uzima se Gonal 3x dnevno, nego 3x75 jedinica odjednom.

----------


## Dodirko

Stigao i naš protokol za 11 mjesec... samo bez uputa koliko gonala/menoputa.... u kućici gjde je trebao pisati broj ne stoji ništa.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ne piše broj.To kaže dr. koliko će se primati injekcija kad dođeš na 1.uzv

----------


## Kadauna

> Stigao i naš protokol za 11 mjesec... samo bez uputa koliko gonala/menoputa.... u kućici gjde je trebao pisati broj ne stoji ništa.


Dodirko, to ti oni tako rano i ne mogu reći nego ti određuju tek kad krene postupak, bar koliko ja znam.....................

----------


## rozalija

> Ne piše broj.To kaže dr. koliko će se primati injekcija kad dođeš na 1.uzv


Ni kod mene nije pisao na protokolu pisao broj injekcija tek nakon prvog UZV su mi rekli sa koliko injekcija startujem.
Sretno draga moja u Mb. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## BlaBla123

Draga J,
Planiram kupiti za samo 8 dana x3 i to je 24 komada po 75 jedinica. Ako mi kazu 2 x75 dnevno onda cu imat viska cak do kraja stimulacije. Deceptibil su napisali 28 ali znam da zavisi od tog dal ce punkcija biti dan prije ili kasnije nego receno. Jel se oba mogu kupit u Mb po jedan ko?
Inace, is sarajeva sam tako da cu prije surpresije doc u Zg kupit sve pa moram dobro iskalkulisati. Naravno znam da u Mb sve mogu dokupit u ljekarni ispod doma zdravlja.

----------


## Jelena

Blabla, nisam sigurna da možeš u Mb Decapeptyl kupiti. Nadam se da će ti netko znati odgovoriti, ali mislim da se u Sloveniji prodaje Dyphereline, to je isti lijek, samo što ga moraš sama mućkati. U Brežicama gdje sam ja kupovala Gonal, nisu prodavali niti jedan od ta dva, ali u Mb bih očekivala, pošto je to MPO centar.
Imaš pravo da bi ti 24 kom. mogla biti previše, onda idi na 20 ili 22.
Oprosti ako ti se čini da previše pametujem, ali ja ti volim ovakve kombinacije razmatrati  :Embarassed: 
U Mb su skloni u tvojoj dobi davati Menopur, iako ti daju izbor, sugeriraju ti Menopur. Sad sam malo pobrkala, jesu tebi već potvrdili Gonal? Menopur je jeftiniji. Isto tako mala je vjerojatnost da ćeš dobiti 150 jedinica na dan u tvojoj dobi. Ja sam i s 34 i s 35 godine dobila 225 na dan.

----------


## BlaBla123

Dobila sam protokol "blank" kao i svaka od nas i ne znam hoce li bilti 2 ili 3. Nista mi nisu rekli na konzultacijama. U mailovima koje sam do sada razmjenila s sestrom J (10 poruka) nista nije precizirano i time moje shvatanje je da mogu ili ovo ili ono kao sto stoji u protokolu.

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala Mb društvo na odgovoru.....  Šaljem vam jedan Sicilijanski pozdrav....  :Smile: 
Kažu da je badem dobar... a tu se pije mlijeko od badema svaki dan...  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Dobila sam protokol "blank" kao i svaka od nas i ne znam hoce li bilti 2 ili 3. Nista mi nisu rekli na konzultacijama. U mailovima koje sam do sada razmjenila s sestrom J (10 poruka) nista nije precizirano i time moje shvatanje je da mogu ili ovo ili ono kao sto stoji u protokolu.


Dobit ćeš onda vjerojatno još jedan mail s količinom lijekova koje trebaš nabaviti (barem sam ja tako dobila). Možeš ti sigurno izabrati koji ćeš lijek, ali meni su dva puta rekli, aha vi ste za Menopur, a ja sam rekla "ne, ja bih Gonal" i onda dr. kaže - dobro. Sad kad se svi vrate s ljetovanja će sigurno malo živnuti ovaj pdf pa će još netko napisati svoja iskustva. Ja poznam sve cure iz naše građanske inicijative pa znam da nama starijima preporuče Menopure dosta često, jer često na njega bolje reagiramo. Ja sam ti gore napisala da sam ja imala svoju ideju zašto inzistiram na Gonalu.

Znaju nekada promijeniti usred stimulacije broj ampula, čak i ako ti na početku propišu koliko, tako da ni tada ne treba kupiti sve odjednom. Koliki su ti LH i FSH?

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala Mb društvo na odgovoru.....  Šaljem vam jedan Sicilijanski pozdrav.... 
> Kažu da je badem dobar... a tu se pije mlijeko od badema svaki dan...


Dodirko, kakvo mlijeko od badema? Držim figetine da učini čudo  :Smile: 

Uživaj!

----------


## BlaBla123

> Dobit ćeš onda vjerojatno još jedan mail s količinom lijekova koje trebaš nabaviti (barem sam ja tako dobila). Možeš ti sigurno izabrati koji ćeš lijek, ali meni su dva puta rekli, aha vi ste za Menopur, a ja sam rekla "ne, ja bih Gonal" i onda dr. kaže - dobro. Sad kad se svi vrate s ljetovanja će sigurno malo živnuti ovaj pdf pa će još netko napisati svoja iskustva. Ja poznam sve cure iz naše građanske inicijative pa znam da nama starijima preporuče Menopure dosta često, jer često na njega bolje reagiramo. Ja sam ti gore napisala da sam ja imala svoju ideju zašto inzistiram na Gonalu.
> 
> Znaju nekada promijeniti usred stimulacije broj ampula, čak i ako ti na početku propišu koliko, tako da ni tada ne treba kupiti sve odjednom. Koliki su ti LH i FSH?


 
3.dc
FSH 6.5
LH 8.5
Posto ja nemam iskustva sem klomifenskih postupaka s 2-3 folikula oko 20 mm  mislila sam da ce mi reci 2x75 gonal do Mb a tad ako ce mjenjati meni odgovara.

----------


## Dodirko

Meni FSH je dosta visok  i "radi" mi samo jedan jajnik... bio je jednom i 17..  :Sad:   Ja ću krenuti sa Menopurima jer sam u 4 postupka imala više stanica (čitaj jednu više)

Mlijeko od Badema... iskreno neznam... to piju tu. Nije čisti badem ali nema kravljeg mlijeka u njemu.

Baš sam sretna što je došlo vrijeme i mog MB-a.

----------


## marti_sk

> Baš sam sretna što je došlo vrijeme i mog MB-a.


Drzim fige  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> 3.dc
> FSH 6.5
> LH 8.5
> Posto ja nemam iskustva sem klomifenskih postupaka s 2-3 folikula oko 20 mm  mislila sam da ce mi reci 2x75 gonal do Mb a tad ako ce mjenjati meni odgovara.


To je inverzija LH i FSH, FSH mora biti veći, a morali bi biti približno jednaki. Pogledaj malo na temi "stigao je i moj nalaz hormona". Vjerujem da ćeš dobiti 3 kom. Ja dobivam po 3 s nižim LH i FSH, oboje oko 5. Možda onda uzeti Gonale, to je čisti FSH.

----------


## Jelena

Dodirko  :Heart: 
I meni je logično da ideš s Menopurima, kad ti je visok FSH, a nemaš inverziju.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Odgovorili su mi iz MB da 1.uzv mogu napraviti kod nas na dan posljednje tablete - međutim to je 29.9., nedjelja, mogu u ponedjeljak napraviti i javiti im?
Isto tako u uputama piše da pijem tablete do 30.8. pa radim pauzu od 7 dana - pijem li tabletu i 30.8. ili ne? 
Ako je pauza 7 dana, znači ponovno počinjem 7.9. ( pauza - 31.8..,1.,2.,3.,4.,5., i 6.9. )?

----------


## Aurora*

> Odgovorili su mi iz MB da 1.uzv mogu napraviti kod nas na dan posljednje tablete - međutim to je 29.9., nedjelja, mogu u ponedjeljak napraviti i javiti im?
> Isto tako u uputama piše da pijem tablete do 30.8. pa radim pauzu od 7 dana - pijem li tabletu i 30.8. ili ne? 
> Ako je pauza 7 dana, znači ponovno počinjem 7.9. ( pauza - 31.8..,1.,2.,3.,4.,5., i 6.9. )?


Da, tabletu pijes i 30.8. i ponovo pocinjes 7.9.

A u vezi tvog prvog pitanja, da li ti pise da tablete uzimas do 29.9. ili mozda do 30.9.? Jer to je isto kao i kod tvog drugog pitanja, kada pise da se tablete piju do nekog datuma, onda to znaci ukljucujuci i taj datum koji je naveden. Ako ti dan zadnje tablete stvarno padne na nedjelju UZ mozes napraviti i u ponedjeljak. 
Iz Maribora ces dobiti e-mail prije pocetka uzimanja Decapeptyla gdje ce ti to i pisati.  :Wink: 


Nego, da li je tko u ponedjeljak u Mariboru na 1. UZ?  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

*maca 2* 29.9. je SRIJEDA! Zadnju tab.piješ i 30.8., pauza je kako si napisala i krećeš ponovo 7.9.

----------


## wewa

> Meni FSH je dosta visok i "radi" mi samo jedan jajnik... bio je jednom i 17..  Ja ću krenuti sa Menopurima jer sam u 4 postupka imala više stanica (čitaj jednu više)
> 
> Mlijeko od Badema... iskreno neznam... to piju tu. Nije čisti badem ali nema kravljeg mlijeka u njemu.
> 
> Baš sam sretna što je došlo vrijeme i mog MB-a.


i ja sam sretna sto si docekala <3

----------


## Jelena

Neovisno o pobrčkanim datumima i danima  :Wink:  za Mb se može raditi UZV čak skroz do 2. dc, jedino što se onda mora ići u Mb, a i ženama neugodno za vrijeme krvarenja, pitala ja direktno prof. Vlaisavljevića. Mislim, ja bih uvijek išla kako mi preporuče, ali ne vjerujem da bi na nedjelju preporučili, mogu samo fulat da ne znaju za neki praznik kod nas.

SRETNO CURE!  :Heart:

----------


## nina1

> Odgovorili su mi iz MB da 1.uzv mogu napraviti kod nas na dan posljednje tablete - međutim to je 29.9., nedjelja, mogu u ponedjeljak napraviti i javiti im?
> Isto tako u uputama piše da pijem tablete do 30.8. pa radim pauzu od 7 dana - pijem li tabletu i 30.8. ili ne? 
> Ako je pauza 7 dana, znači ponovno počinjem 7.9. ( pauza - 31.8..,1.,2.,3.,4.,5., i 6.9. )?


pa zar nije 1 .uzv 04.10.2010.  u ponedjeljak???

----------


## dudadudaduda

Prvi uzv. u Marib. je 4. 10. ko ide tamo ,a ko će obavljati ga tu kod nas onda se obavlja s zadnjom kontrac. pilulom ,ja ću ići u Marib.tako da idem 4.10. na prvi uzv.
Dali ste vi koje idete u 10. mj. u postupak već radile briseve cerviksa?Ja mislim još to napraviti pa da imam nalaz do prvog uzv.ili je prerano?

----------


## maca2

Ajme baš sam glupa...ja gledala kalendar od 8.mj pa mislila da je 29. u nedjelju!
@dudadudaduda meni nisu ništa rekli za briseve, poslala sam im one koje sam imala u 6 mj. i to je to.

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja imam papa test nalaz od 6 mj. a briseve sam radila još u 1.mj- tak da čisto radi sebe bi ponovila brseve ,a šta vi kažete dali da ili ne ,dali će me tržiti u Marib. nove briseve?Nalazi su mi uvijek u redu nemam nekih problema da bi nešto imala, pa neznam ni sam dali da radim ili ne?

----------


## ina33

U Mariboru, pred jedno 2,5 godine, nisu uopće tražili briseve, valjda računaju da to pacijent i njegov primarni ginić već menadžiraju. Mislim da dapače - možeš uradit briseve ako si u postupku u 10.-me, taman stigneš ispotuć antibiotikom ako se što i nađe. Sretno!

----------


## mare157

*dudadudaduda* ja ću sada raditi briseve čisto radi svoje kontrole. Ja imam nalaz od 9.mjeseca lani i u 2.mj u Mb na kozult. mi je rekao dr.V da mi netrebaju novi nalazi ali ja ću ih napraviti, kao što kaže ina ako i ima kakvih beštija da ih mogu srediti i da čista uđem u postupak.
I ja ću 1.uzv imati u Mb - samo da se prijavim :Wink:

----------


## loks

e pa *mare157* sad kad su pripreme za Mb i službeno počele držimo fige...zajedno smo jači!!!

----------


## mare157

Hvala ti draga, tako bi voljela da bude zadnji... Možda, možda, možda i hoće pa da slijedeće ljeto guramo kolica.

----------


## Gabi25

Cure ima li netko tko je u postupku u Mb u 11. mjesecu? Jeste li dobile protokol?
Ja samo malo unaprijed računam kad bi ja mogla dobiti svoj protokol za 12. mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

ja sam u postupku u 11 mj i dobila sam protokol....

----------


## Gabi25

Dodirko kada ti je došao protokol???
Držim fige da ovaj postupak bude uspješan!!!!!

----------


## rozalija

Svim dragim curama, mariborčankama želim od sveg srca puno sreće u nadolazećim postupcima. Ekipa u mb čuda čini, cure samo hrabro naprijed i vaše mrvice stižu.

----------


## tiki_a

Dodirko  :Klap: . Kakav ti je protokol? Kratak ili?

----------


## kety28

mi smo u postupku u Mb. 11 mjesec , još ništa od protokola  , cjelokupnu dokumentaciju smo poslali početkom 7.mjeseca  nisam dobila nikakav odgovor da su zaprimili poštu a vidim da i  nije običaj da javljaju , ne znam dali da sačekam još ovaj tj. ili da ih zovem ?

----------


## Kadauna

> mi smo u postupku u Mb. 11 mjesec , još ništa od protokola  , cjelokupnu dokumentaciju smo poslali početkom 7.mjeseca  nisam dobila nikakav odgovor da su zaprimili poštu a vidim da i  nije običaj da javljaju , ne znam dali da sačekam još ovaj tj. ili da ih zovem ?


ja bi ih zvala obzirom da su druge -čini se - već primile protokol a također imaju postupak 11/2011.

*A Mariborčankama koje danas imaju 1. uzv i početak pikanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Dodirko

*Gabi25*, protokol mi je došao 18.08

*tiki_a*, a neznam kako se zove jer sam samo mjesec dana na kontracepciji.... valjda dugi  :Smile:  Zvala sam ih i oni su mi potvrdili nakon dan-dva da ipak idem na jedan mjesec kontracepcije zbog spotigna i jake endometrioze.

----------


## BlaBla123

Da li se Deceptibyl moze kupiti u Mb pojedinacno-meni su napisali 28 kom, mislim da je to 1-2 viska (pocinjem 20.09,punkcija 16.10.10).

----------


## BlaBla123

Koliko se dugo ceka na FET u Mb i koja je razlika u proceduri i cijeni?

----------


## micek

[QUOTE=BlaBla123;1690068]Da li se Deceptibyl moze kupiti u Mb pojedinacno-meni su napisali 28 kom, mislim da je to 1-2 viska (pocinjem 20.09,punkcija 16.10.10).

Ne znam za maribor ali znam da se u brežicama ne može kupiti jer ih oni uopće nemaju! 
Ja sam već 15 dana na decapeptilima, a po protokolu sam danas trebala krenuti sa gonalima ali mi nisu dali zeleno svijetlo! Javila mi se Jasna jučer sms-om i rekla da će se javiti danas meilom ali nije! Da li netko ima sličnu situaciju ili ste sve dobile zeleno svijetlo za gonale

----------


## ivica_k

micek, i ja sam prije pola sata dobila mail takvog sadržaja - po meni, nema mjesta panici, iz nekog razloga svima pomiču početak za dan, dva

----------


## micek

da evo dobila sam i ja danas ponovo meil da će mi javiti sutra i da je sve u redu! Sad mi je lakše, već sam mislila da nešto ne valja! Sretno svima

----------


## Dodirko

Kako ste ste odlučili između Decapeptyla i Suprefacta?

----------


## ina33

> Kako ste ste odlučili između Decapeptyla i Suprefacta?


Ako sam dobro shvatila, žene se češće odlučuju za Decapeptyl. Em ih je već većina bila na Suprefactu, ali spreju (pa je to onaj "psiho" faktor ajmo probat nešto novo, možda baš to upali), plus kad je već odabir na Suprefact ili Decapeptyl injekcijama, onda se ide što je jednostavnije za korištenje, tj. nema mućkanja - a to je Decapeptyl. Tj. - tako sam ja svojedobno.

----------


## ina33

> Koliko se dugo ceka na FET u Mb i koja je razlika u proceduri i cijeni?


FET se ne čeka ni malo, tj. kad sam ja bila nije se čekao, ali preporučaju da bude 3 ciklusa pauze nakon stimuliranog ciklusa. Cijena.... zaboravila sam, parsto eura, znači višestruko jeftinije od stimulacije. 

Procedura za FET može bit vrlo jednostavna - samo praćenje LH trakica pa, kad je LH pozitivan, to se javi u Maribor i onda se dođe x dana nakon toga, kad oni kažu (ovisno jesu li embriji 3. ili 5. dan). Alternativno, može se ići s estrofemima, onda se mora ići kod njih na UZV, što malo komplicira i poskupljuje stvar. Koliko sam shvatila, nema jednoznačne preporuke zašto bi neko išao s LH trakice, a neko s estrofemima, osim ako žena nema ovulaciju ili ima problem s endometrijem, onda je rađe za estrofeme.

LH trakice su turbo jednostavna stvar - par mailova i jedan dolazak, i nešto više piškenja po štapićima, meni je to super pasalo (iz toga, unatoč tome što sam mislila da niko ne ostaje trudan sa smrzlićima sam, igrom slučaja ili ne, ostala trudna).

Sretno!

----------


## Dodirko

*Ina33* ti si uvijek na pravom mijestu u pravo vrijeme. Hvala.

----------


## ici

Pozdrav cure i ja sam u 10 u Mb cila sam sad zbunjena jer mi je sestar J javila da mi se pomiće uzimanje tbl sa 22.09 do 29.09 to mi ispada 37 dana bez prekida kontracepcije jer sam ja po starim uputama počela 25.08 sa tbl,nisam još dobila sve upute ali je rekla poslati,ko će izdržati tolko dugo sa tbl ima li još ko tako dugo kontracepciju?

----------


## Vali

> unatoč tome što sam mislila da niko ne ostaje trudan sa smrzlićima sam, igrom slučaja ili ne, ostala trudna).
> 
> Sretno!


Hihi, ovako i ja! FET je 400 eura, ostalo je sve kako ina kaze. Jedino kaj sam ja osim LH trakica (nikad im nisam sto posto vjerovala), odlazila i na folikulometije (2 ili 3) kod dr. Radončića. Na njegovu preporuku sam i štopericu primila.
Od početka do kraja sve je išlo baš kako treba! Sretno svima, cure!

----------


## ia30

> micek, i ja sam prije pola sata dobila mail takvog sadržaja - po meni, nema mjesta panici, iz nekog razloga svima pomiču početak za dan, dva


da,vjerojatno ćemo danas dobiti zeleno svjetlo...sve smo dobile "odgodu"čini mi se,jedino se bojim da se ne odulji obzirom da sam M dobila u nedjelju!

----------


## ivica_k

i meni je M stigla u nedjelju

----------


## Jelena

Možda odgode imaju s ovim veze:

"*Od 1. septembra bodo zdravniki opravljali le "redne obveznosti"
*Delovnopravna zakonodaja po njegovih besedah velja tudi za zdravnike. _"Ker  so zdravniki oddali nesoglasja za dodatno nadurno delo, želijo  direktorji zeleno luč politike, da zdravnike v nadurno delo prisilijo,"_  poudarja Kuštrin, ki ga skrbi tudi za varnost bolnikov.  Pravi, da bodo  zdravniki od 1. septembra opravljali vse redne delovne zakonske  obveznosti, enako kot vsi drugi zaposleni v Sloveniji."

Izvor: http://www.rtvslovenija.si/zdravje/s...pogodbe/237800

Vrlo off the record informacija koju imam je da to u prijevodu znači da neće raditi prekovremene, a to bi značilo da se ne radi nedjeljom i subotom, nema dežurstva, nema stranaca na IVF-u  :Sad:  
Isti izvor mi je rekao da očekuju nagodbu, jer da im je to preveliki gubitak love baš od nas, i to svima i da misle da će to kratko trajati, zato vas vjerojatno odgađaju samo po par dana.

Kad sam ja lani išla, isto je bila neka frka _ima-nema biologa_ pa sam odgođena cijeli ciklus, ali ja sam imala kratki protokol.

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja sam već 15 dana na decapeptilima, a po protokolu sam danas trebala krenuti sa gonalima ali mi nisu dali zeleno svijetlo! Javila mi se Jasna jučer sms-om i rekla da će se javiti danas meilom ali nije! Da li netko ima sličnu situaciju ili ste sve dobile zeleno svijetlo za gonale





> micek, i ja sam prije pola sata dobila mail takvog sadržaja - po meni, nema mjesta panici, iz nekog razloga svima pomiču početak za dan, dva





> da,vjerojatno ćemo danas dobiti zeleno svjetlo...sve smo dobile "odgodu"čini mi se,jedino se bojim da se ne odulji obzirom da sam M dobila u nedjelju!


Joj, drage moje, skroz mi je krivo sto su vama pomaknuli pocetak stimulacije, jer to znaci da vi i ja vise nismo zajedno u postupku.  :Sad: 

Ja sam jucer bila u Mariboru na UZ i prema planu krenula sa stimulacijom. Tako cu barem koji dan biti ispred vas i vjerojatno onda necemo imati priliku da se upoznamo, a bas sam se radovala tome.  :Sad: 

Razlog odgode kod vas mislim da lezi u strajku zdravstvenih radnika koji prijeti u Sloveniji od 1. 9. Povod za strajk su vladine mjere kojima bi se smanjile place za prekovremeni rad lijecnicima. Zbog toga, koliko sam na brzinu uspjela shvatiti citajuci slovenske medije, od 1.9. mnogi lijecnici nece htjeti raditi prekovremeno...

Meni su u Mariboru rekli da nista ne brinem zbog ove situacije (za koju sam i saznala od njih) jer ce kod njih svi raditi onoliko koliko je potrebno da se postupci normalno odvijaju. Ali iz ovoga sto kazete vidim da ce i oni ocito sudjelovati na neki nacin u svemu tome...

Bez obzira na sve nadam se i zelim, jednako tako svima vama kao i sebi, da nas novonastale okolnosti ne pokolebaju u nasoj namjeri i uvjerenju da ce nam ovaj postupak biti dobitni!

----------


## ina33

Uh, nije dobra vijest. IVF, bilo za Slovence, bilo za ne-Slovence, koji bi uključivao to da se ne radi preko 2 dana vikenda... po meni, to više nije optimalan IVF. Koliko vidim sad na brzinu, to je dio jednog šireg problema, najgore bi bilo da se situacija dugo razvuče.

----------


## ivica_k

> Meni su u Mariboru rekli da nista ne brinem zbog ove situacije (za koju sam i saznala od njih) jer ce kod njih svi raditi onoliko koliko je potrebno da se postupci normalno odvijaju. Ali iz ovoga sto kazete vidim da ce i oni ocito sudjelovati na neki nacin u svemu tome...
> 
> Bez obzira na sve nadam se i zelim, jednako tako svima vama kao i sebi, da nas novonastale okolnosti ne pokolebaju u nasoj namjeri i uvjerenju da ce nam ovaj postupak biti dobitni!


Tako ću i ja, ne brinuti za nešto na što ne mogu utjecati...obzirom da sam danas primila Jasnin mail sa zelenim svijetlom za početak stimulacije, računam da novonastala situacija ne smije utjecati na kvalitetu provođenja postupka!

Sretno svima,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Super! Sumnjam da bi žene dovodili do faze stimulacije i onda prekidali, ako ste dobili takve mailove, pretpostavljam da to znači da je, koliko se sada može predvidjeti, sve po planu.

----------


## ia30

da,dobile smo zeleno svjetlo i bockanje je započelo...nadam se neće biti nikakvih problema tijekom postupka...curke,sretno!

----------


## mare157

Nije dobro ovo što čitam! I ne mogu vjerovati da se to dešava i da je do toga došlo u jednom Mariboru (Sloveniji).
Ništa, ne preostaje ništa drugu nego se nadati i vjerovati da će biti sve ok i da su to samo neke najave i novinarske patke. I upravo iz tog razloga još jače želim svim curama u postupku u Mb da se što manje sekiraju (svakako nemožemo na to utjecati) i želim puno puno sreće i prekrasne bete bez obzira na sve.
Treba i dalje vjerovati.
Ja sam odlučila da se ne sekiram. :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Nije dobro ovo što čitam! I ne mogu vjerovati da se to dešava i da je do toga došlo u jednom Mariboru (Sloveniji).
> Ništa, ne preostaje ništa drugu nego se nadati i vjerovati da će biti sve ok i da su to samo neke najave i *novinarske patke.*


što ti to znači? ne razumijem taj pojam. ako informacije o štrajku idu iz doktorove ordinacije kakve to veze ima s novinarima?

----------


## Jelena

Ma naravno da nije _novinarska patka,_ štrajk liječnika u Sloveniji je najavljen već duže, samo se očekuje da će proći samo s nagodbom, bez pravog štrajka, a za Mb, ja isto mislim kao i ina, da nema šanse da netko krene sa stimulacijom, a da ne završi postupak.

----------


## Dodirko

Meni je sasvim normalno da postoje i tamo problemi. Nisu oni toliko udaljeni od nas.  Vjerujem da će postupci ići kako treba kao što je bilo i Zagrebu dok su doktori štrajkali (barem na VV-u jer sam tada bila u postupku)

----------


## ina33

Neće biti patke, pa to je, ako dobro shvaćam po linku od Jelene (ne kužim slovenski), već dulje vrijeme nacionalna tema, nije da se tiče samo KB Maribor ili samo IVF odjela.

----------


## nina1

> Ja sam odlučila da se ne sekiram.


X
osim kad ih moram nazvati i "številka ni dosegljiva"

----------


## Aurora*

*ivica_k*, *ia30* a kada vam je onda folikulometrija, u ponedjeljak kao sto je i trebalo ili su vam i nju pomjerili za jedan dan? Ili jos ne znate?

----------


## marija_sa

Cue,
moderatorica me je prebacila na ovaj dio foruma nakon sto sam otvorila novu temu "inseminacija kod dr V u mariboru".Konkretno me zanima dali je neko radio gore inseminaciju i koliko kosta.Ja sam iz BiH i nisam bas sigurna koliko su ovde nasi doktori sposobni za tako nesto.dostor V je izricito naglasio da bi je on radio.Inace imam PCOS...mm sve ok

----------


## ina33

Marija_sa, koliko pratim forum i Maribor (od 2006.-te) nisam našla na nikoga na ovom forumu da je išao na inseminaciju u Maribor, pa se bojim da nećeš naći odgovore ovdje, dao Bog da ti se neko javi. Tvoj izbor da odeš tamo iz BIH (dobro sam, znači, pretpostavila) je ful logičan, ali nema ti ovdje za to isksutva, jer Hrvatice uglavnom "kupuju uslugu inseminacije", da se tako izrazim, u klinikama u Hrvatskoj, nema logike iz Hrvatske ići u Slo na inseminaciju, iz BIH ima, eventualno da promisliš o nekoj hrvatskoj klinici ako ti je fizički bliže za putovanja i smještaj i jeftinije (zagrepčanke priv, CITO u Splitu, di se isto dio cura iz BIH liječi, doduše). 

Zato sam ti rekla - rađe pitaj Maribor, slovenski forum ili tvoje cure iz BIH na nekom od BIH foruma (ne znam te adrese). Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Marija_sa, to da bi je "on radio" znači da on misli da on misli da je medicinski indicirano u tvom slučaju prvo probat s inseminacijama, što je vrlo OK. U Mariboru je inače sistem da pacijente "servisira" tim liječnika, znači nije nužno da ti sve radi prof. V. Kako si iz BIH, još jednom ponavljam, logičan mi je tvoj izbor Maribora tj. to da ne ideš u BIH na inseminaciju, ali neće ti ovdje cure znat to odgovorit jer Hrvatice u pravilu ne idu na inseminaciju u Maribor, nego ostaju u Hrvatskoj za to, a ako/kad to ne upali i dođe se do IVF-a onda razmatraju Maribor.

----------


## marija_sa

ina33,hvala ti puno.Pomogla si mi samim tim sto si na neki nacin shvatila zasto idem kod njih.Nemam povjerenja u nase doktore i to je to.Inace imam zakazanu IVF kod dr V u aprilu/maju 2011.Inseminaciju cu raditi samo eto tako da i to probamo dok cekam dan D (naravno nadam se da ce uspjeti)......Jos jednom hvala ti puno i narravno vracam se ovde sa pitanjima o VTO......

----------


## ina33

> ina33,hvala ti puno.Pomogla si mi samim tim sto si na neki nacin shvatila zasto idem kod njih.Nemam povjerenja u nase doktore i to je to.Inace imam zakazanu IVF kod dr V u aprilu/maju 2011.Inseminaciju cu raditi samo eto tako da i to probamo dok cekam dan D (naravno nadam se da ce uspjeti)......Jos jednom hvala ti puno i narravno vracam se ovde sa pitanjima o VTO......


Ma, cure koje su se pitale vjerojajatno nisu povezale da se ovaj "_sa" odnosi na Sarajevo, onda je sve jasnije, tj. jasno je zašto se nisi za inseminaciju odlučila za BIH, onda ti je opcija samo Hrvatska ili Slovenija, a kako ćeš već u Maribor na VTO, onda je logično da odradiš tamo tu inseminaciju. 

Sretno, i ako kužiš kako rade za inseminaciju i koliko ih preporučaju napiši ovdje pa da znaju i druge cure iz BIH, jer je ovo nekon centralno mjesto za MB informacije, za sve cure, of kors, ako ovaj štrajk ne poremeti MB koncepciju i strategiju na neki dugi rok, što se svi nadamo da neće!

----------


## micek

Evo i ja počela danas sa bockanjem gonala! Imam pitanje curama koje su se pikale sa gonal penom - da li je moguće da je to pikanje gotovo za par sekundi ili mm nekaj krivo radi? Nariktali smo na 225 jedinica, stavili iglicu, piknuli i bili gotovi doslovno za 10 sek i nisam ništa osjetila pa me brine da nekaj nismo fulali

----------


## ivica_k

> *ivica_k*, *ia30* a kada vam je onda folikulometrija, u ponedjeljak kao sto je i trebalo ili su vam i nju pomjerili za jedan dan? Ili jos ne znate?


ne znam, čekam odgovor od sestre Jasne! Možda se ipak sretnemo :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

*micek*,  :Smile:  Ovo je pravo veselo pitanje, "niš me ne boli, je li sve uredu"  :Smile: 
Kod pena, sami ubod zbilja ništa ne boli, a hoće li te boljeti istiskivanje otopine, to ovisi o tebi, ali i o temperaturi otopine. Hladna otopina malo peče. Ono što ti je dobra kontrola je da kod pena jedan "zubac" iznosi 37,5 jedinica, to znači kada krenete istiskivati treba vam 6 puta škljocnuti, isto kao kad izvlačite onaj čep na kojem ste narihtali količinu 225, onda isto škljocne 6 puta.

----------


## micek

Milina je pikati s ovime jer fakat niš ne boli! Izvadila sam ga iz frižidera pol sata prije pikanja, muž je nježan i nisam ni osjetila da je otopina istisnuta!
Ali nije mi jasno ovo škljocanje 6 puta? Mi smo na penu označili sa strelicom 225, izvukli čep do 225 ali škljocnulo je samo tri puta, a i kad smo me piknuli škljocnulo je tri puta!

----------


## kety28

kadauna zahvaljujem na odgovoru , jučer sam poslala mail sestri Jasni da dvije mail adrese koje sam pronašla ,                            danas sam ih bezuspješno pokušala telefonski dobit, valjda ću sutra imati više sreće . Dokumentaciju sam poslala preporučeno ali bez one potvrde o primitku pa sad ne znam šta da mislim.  Mariborčankama koje su trenutno u postupku i onima kojima tek slijedi SRETNO .

----------


## Jelena

> Milina je pikati s ovime jer fakat niš ne boli! Izvadila sam ga iz frižidera pol sata prije pikanja, muž je nježan i nisam ni osjetila da je otopina istisnuta!
> Ali nije mi jasno ovo škljocanje 6 puta? Mi smo na penu označili sa strelicom 225, izvukli čep do 225 ali škljocnulo je samo tri puta, a i kad smo me piknuli škljocnulo je tri puta!


Ne znam, možda tvoj muž to malo brže pa niste skužili da je 6. Dosta sam sigurna da je jedna stepenica 37,5 jedinica, jer se pen kod prve upotrebe prvo narihta na 37,5, pa se prebaci na 225. Pretpostavljam da si vidjela ovaj film. Linkan je već puno puta na ovom forumu:

http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...al-frffpen.jsp 
(prebaci na tab "Instruction for use")
Tu kad izvlači se ne vidi, jer brzo izvuče, ali kod injiciranja se točno vidi (Step 4)

----------


## mare157

> što ti to znači? ne razumijem taj pojam. ako informacije o štrajku idu iz doktorove ordinacije kakve to veze ima s novinarima?


Novinarska patka-neprovjerena, moguće neistinita vijest.
Koliko sam ja vidjela link je sa rtv slovenije, a ne iz doktorove ordinacije, a i da je iz doktorove ordinacije valjda se imam pravo tješiti da je najava štrajka novinarska patka i da do svega toga neće doći i da ćemo kao što sam i napisala SVE koje smo u postupku u Slo USPJEŠNO proći kroz postupke i doćekati svoje pozitivne bete.
Nije bilo ništa zlonamjerno napisano niti sam koga htjela uvrijediti s time. Ako se neko našao uvrijeđen (a mislim da nije), izvinjavam se.
Vijest me šokirala jer se normalno pitam kakve će da li će to imati posljedice na moj postupak i nikome od nas netreba dodatni stres jer sve ovo samo po sebi previše stresno.

----------


## mare157

*Jelena* hvala ti na ovom linku. Davno sam ga bila pogledala, a sad nedavno sam to tražila jer nam se bliži pikanje pa nikako nači! Sad ga spremam u favorite!

----------


## ia30

> ne znam, čekam odgovor od sestre Jasne! Možda se ipak sretnemo


ni ja još  nisam dobila info za sljedeći UZV,ali ako su nas pomakli za jedan dan onda nekako mislim utorak iako je u prvom planu bio pon.,ali vidjet ćemo...

----------


## ia30

> *ivica_k*, *ia30* a kada vam je onda folikulometrija, u ponedjeljak kao sto je i trebalo ili su vam i nju pomjerili za jedan dan? Ili jos ne znate?


kod tebe onda sve po planu,jesmo sve na gonalima ili se neka od vas odlučila na menopur?

----------


## Aurora*

> kod tebe onda sve po planu,jesmo sve na gonalima ili se neka od vas odlučila na menopur?


Da, kod mene sve po planu, osim sto mi je uistinu zao sto se zbog ovog razilazenja mozda necemo imati priliku sresti. Ja sam takodjer na Gonalima.

----------


## Dodirko

Ponovno gledam protokol i opet mi nešto nije jasno.... Piše mi da kontracepciju pijem do 22.10 a da sa Decapeptylom krećem 11.10. Paralelno oboje neko vrijeme?
Da li ima veze kada će doći M kada se jenom krene u protokol?  Uh kao da sam prvi puta....

----------


## kety28

Uspjela sam dobiti Maribor , sve je ok  za koji dan mi šalju protokol.   Iskreno bila sam se zabrinula jer ste sve već dobile.

----------


## Gabi25

Dodirko, koliko sam ja shvatila po ostalim curama, sve su imale jedan period kad su istovremeno pile kontracepciju i primale Decapeptyl, mislim da to tako treba biti. A ovo za menstruaciju mislim da nema veze, ali javit će se cure koje znaju bolje

----------


## ina33

> Ponovno gledam protokol i opet mi nešto nije jasno.... Piše mi da kontracepciju pijem do 22.10 a da sa Decapeptylom krećem 11.10. Paralelno oboje neko vrijeme?
> Da li ima veze kada će doći M kada se jenom krene u protokol? Uh kao da sam prvi puta....


Da, decapeptyl i antibebi paralelno oboje neko vrijeme, decapeptyl sve do punkcije, znači jedno vrijeme paralelno s antibebi, drugo vrijeme s gonalima ili menopurima, već što odabereš.

Ima veze kad će ti doći menga jer moraš to javit sestri i, ovisno kad ti taj put dođe, ulaziš u 1. ili već koju "protokolsku grupu" pa počinješ s kontracepcijom određeni dan ciklusa (neke drugi, neke sedmi itd., neke mjesec, neke dva itd.).

----------


## Aurora*

> Ponovno gledam protokol i opet mi nešto nije jasno.... Piše mi da kontracepciju pijem do 22.10 a da sa Decapeptylom krećem 11.10. Paralelno oboje neko vrijeme?
> Da li ima veze kada će doći M kada se jenom krene u protokol?  Uh kao da sam prvi puta....


Da, kontracepcija i Decapeptyl idu paralelno neko vrijeme. 

Sto se menstruacije tice, jednom kad si na kontracepciji i potom na supresiji nije vise toliko bitno kada ce ona doci. Meni je recimo dosla 4. dan nakon zadnje kontracepcijske tablete, a koliko vidim i ostalima isto tako. No, bez obzira na to kada koja dobije, sa stimulacijom u pravilu sve pocinju isti dan prema protokolu.

----------


## Dodirko

došla M prošli tjedan. Na kotracepciji sam. Hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## ina33

Evo iz poslovnog.hr vijesti o "bijelom štrajku" liječnika u Sloveniji:

http://www.poslovni.hr/vijesti/slove...jk-156884.aspx

----------


## ksena28

> Evo iz poslovnog.hr vijesti o "bijelom štrajku" liječnika u Sloveniji:
> 
> http://www.poslovni.hr/vijesti/slove...jk-156884.aspx


 :Smile:

----------


## BlaBla123

Kupujem gonala koliko mi treba do Mb jer bi tamo se moglo promjeniti na menopur. Gdje se Gonal kupuje u Mb i koliko kosta?Ja cu na UZV pa ce mi tad reci.

----------


## ina33

> Kupujem gonala koliko mi treba do Mb jer bi tamo se moglo promjeniti na menopur. Gdje se Gonal kupuje u Mb i koliko kosta?Ja cu na UZV pa ce mi tad reci.


Imaš apoteku koja servisira s tim lijekovima točno u zgradi u kojoj je ordinacija M. Božič (to je ono gdje se ide kod profe na konzultacije), mislim da rade do barem 20 h.

----------


## ivica_k

> ni ja još  nisam dobila info za sljedeći UZV,ali ako su nas pomakli za jedan dan onda nekako mislim utorak iako je u prvom planu bio pon.,ali vidjet ćemo...


moj prvi uzv je (tek) u srijedu, 08.09. u 16:30, ambulanta Nova Vas

----------


## fresia

Cure upravo sam saznala da mozda nece biti nista od postupka, u ponedjeljak bi navodno trebalo stici zvanicno obavjestenje.
Nemam rijeci, ne mogu prestati plakati...
Poslije toliko cekanja i nadanja, uopste ne znamo sta i kako dalje
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi25

fresia kako to misliš neće biti ništa od postupka? zbog čega?
ti si već na kontracepciji?

----------


## Strumpfica

Upravo sam se vratila s godišnjeg i čitam ovo i ne mogu vjerovati. Ne samo da mi nikad nisu javili kada bih trebala ući u postupak i da li su zaprimili moje nalaze, nego mi se sve čini da će se sve pomaknuti i oduljiti za mjesec-dva. A ja bi na redu trebala biti nekad u prosincu (kakve sam ja sreće za Božić kad se ne radi).
A kakva je situacija od dr Reša? On je solo majstor, nije valjda da će i kod njega biti zastoj?

----------


## fresia

Draga Gabi,
Sa kontracepcijom sam pocela 06.08, sad sam u pauzi pa bih trebala poceti opet 07.09. 
Danas sam molila informaciju u vezi sa stimulacijom i dobila poruku da su zbog problema u slo zdravstvu, duzni da zaustave lijecenje pacijenata koji sami placaju postupak i da pricekam sa nabavkom ljekova, a u ponedjeljak ce stici zvanicno obavjestenje. E sad, da li ja tu nisam nesto dobro shvatila ili... ne znam, sacekacu ponedjeljak.
Slomili su mi srce...

----------


## Gabi25

Ovo je prestrašno... Draga fresia, ja se ipak nadam da je ovo samo privremeni zastoj i da će postupci i dalje ići samo sa možda malom odgodom.
Stvarno se tome nadam...

----------


## nina1

draga fresia...
dobila isti mail ... 
u šoku sam i ne znam što bi napisala  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se to događa u Sloveniji, još sami plaćamo postupak tamo, nadam se da će štrajk brzo završiti

----------


## ksena28

:Sad:  cure, ne znam što bih vam rekla... ne mogu vjerovati da se to doista događa, bila sam sigurna da samoplačnike neće ništa dirati i nadam se da ćete u ponedjeljak dobiti obavijest da sve ide prema planu... 

uz naš zakon ne trebaju nam ovakve previranja u Mariboru  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jelena

Nije to mariborsko previranje, nego opće u Sloveniji i liječnici očekuju da će kratko trajati. Znam da su svi koji čekaju sada nesretni, prošla sam kroz istu stvar lani kad se pisalo da će biolog dati otkaz i kad su nam svima odgođeni postupci. Ja sam imala sreće da sam bila u kratkom protokolu pa sam otišla u međuvremenu na jedan prirodnjak (valjda je to sreća, iako ni od tog postupka ništa, ni transfera).

Znamo koliko love ostavljamo u Sloveniji. Ja osobno sam ostavila nešto manje od 10 000 eura. To je cijeli auto.
Mislim da nema mjesta panici, nisu oni tako glupi kao Milinović.

----------


## tlatincica

Ajme, nisam ni znala da je u Sloveniji frka  :Shock: 
Zajedno s vama napeto isčekujem ponedjeljak!

----------


## Gabi25

Ja ponekad imam osjećaj da je netko bacio nekakav urok na mene  :Sad: 
Taman kad smo krenuli u MPO vode, donešen je ovaj glupi zakon, sad kad bi trebali za koji mjesec na postupak u Mb tamo štrajk liječnika
Pa za poludit, kad će više kraj tim glupostima???
I baš mi je čudno da obustavljaju postupke nama koji plaćamo, pa koliku će lovu oni izgubiti???

----------


## taca70

> I baš mi je čudno da obustavljaju postupke nama koji plaćamo, pa koliku će lovu oni izgubiti???


Ovo bi bilo van pameti i ne vidim zasto im smanjivati prekovremene kad se sami financiraju od nas.Ali onda bi morali napraviti izuzetke za klinike koje imaju samoplacnike.To je problem kad u Slo nemaju mogucnost privatno raditi IVF.

----------


## ksena28

> Nije to mariborsko previranje, nego opće u Sloveniji i liječnici očekuju da će kratko trajati.


ma znam, ali jedina naša druga slovenska opcija je Reš, on je skroz privat pa se to ne odnosi na njega... Maribor je alfa i omega hrvatske ivf dijaspore... na to sam mislila...

----------


## taca70

Ksena28, dr.V mi je rekao da u Slo ne mogu raditi privatne IVF klinike i da misli da bi i u Hr bilo dobro da je tako pa nisam bas sicher kako Res radi.

----------


## ivica_k

cure, žao mi je da se slomilo na vašim leđima koje imate postupak u listopadu, ali stopiranje postupka  bi zaista moralo biti privremeno, jer sve drugo nema logike 
šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~da čim prije sve bude po starom i mb ekipa počne punom parom raditi dalje 
curkama pikalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobru reakciju i lijepe folikule!

----------


## Aurora*

> moj prvi uzv je (tek) u srijedu, 08.09. u 16:30, ambulanta Nova Vas


Hm, sasvim je moguce da ce to onda biti i jedini UZ prije punkcije  :Unsure: .  Ja racunam da bi mi drugi UZ trebao biti u srijedu pa se mozda ipak vidimo.  :Smile: 




> Cure upravo sam saznala da mozda nece biti nista od postupka, u ponedjeljak bi navodno trebalo stici zvanicno obavjestenje.
> Nemam rijeci, ne mogu prestati plakati...
> Poslije toliko cekanja i nadanja, uopste ne znamo sta i kako dalje


Potpuno shvacam tvoje razocarenje. Maribor nam je ovdje pojam pouzdanosti, da bi se nasli u situaciji kada ne znamo sta ce biti s nasim postupcima u koje smo vec krenuli...

Obzirom da se ovo desava na drzavnom nivou i ja se nadam da ce se stvari brzo rijesiti i da ce se uskoro opet sve vratiti na normalu. Ali, bojim se da je odredjena steta vec napravljena...

----------


## kety28

čitam sta pišete i ne mogu vjerovati , meni je u četvrtak sestra Jasna poslala mail da je na bolovanju i da mi se javi tokom vikenda jer još nisam primila protokol a naručeni smo za 11 mjesec , neki dan kad sam zvala javila se neka druga sestra i kao sve je ok . Sad vidim da se ipak nešto događa ... nadam se povoljnom rješenju

----------


## Kadauna

ovo je stvarno strašno i šteta......... cure koje ste trebale krenuti.... držite se.. sigurna sam da je ovo samo kratkog vijeka. Treba izdržati ali se slažem s Aurorom* određena šteta je već vjerojatno učinjena  :Sad: ((

----------


## Sela

Cure,Slovenci sigurno nece jedan tako delikatan problem ostaviti dugo otvorenim.Razumijem vasu paniku i nevjericu,ja bih isto reagirala..

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja  sam isto u pauzi počinjem ponovo s kontrac.7.9.,ja nisam dobila nikakakvu obavjest da saćekam s kupovinom lijekova ,a vidjećemo onda u ponedj. dali ću dobiti kakvu obavjest.

----------


## Jelena

> I baš mi je čudno da obustavljaju postupke nama koji plaćamo, pa koliku će lovu oni izgubiti???


Pa, nije to čudno, čudno bi bilo da kažu da će u radno vrijeme raditi samo privatno, a svoje građane koji plaćaju zdravstveno osiguranje, njih neće primati.

ali i mene malo zbunjuje što taca kaže. ne znam je li to solidarnost ili što, ali za razliku od drugih odjela, IVFovci bi se morali moći pokriti svoje prekovremene iz naših džepova.

Ne znam je li Reš skroz privatno, i meni je djelovalo da je. Meni je logičan izbor ona klinika prije Graza. Oni su se nešto reklamirali da imaju način odrediti najbolji trenutak za injiciranje spermija u js pa da im je veći postotak oplođenih stanica.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nije ni Reš skroz privatnik, moja je prijateljica tamo odradila 2 postupka na teret HZZO-a jer je živjela i bila udana u Sloveniji. Uglavnom ona mi je objašnjavala da Reš može određeni broj parova tako progurati preko HZZO-a ali da bi nakon toga postupke morali sami plaćati, nešto slično kao što je kod nas sada IVF poliklinika valjda

----------


## maca2

Nisam imala internet ovaj vikend pa tek sad vidim da se događaju ozbiljne promjene i odgode! :Shock: 
Ja sam u postupku u 10.mj, trebam isto 7.9. nastaviti  s kontracepcijom - nisam dobila nikakvu obavijest o odgodi...
Čekam da vidim hoće li doći sutra, jeste do sad dobile sve koje ste u 10.mj obavijest.

Meni je najveći problem što već imam sve injekcije - nabavila povoljnije/nešto dobila, a neke od njih vrijede do 10/2010 - do kada ih mogu iskoristiti, negdje sam čula da vrijede još 6 mjeseci nakon roka?

----------


## BlaBla123

Ja sam za 10ti mj i nista nisam dobila.

----------


## VALERIJA

Ženskice ja sam nova...na programu smo u Mb u 11/10...još  se nitko nije javio iz Mb-a...pa vas molim za informaciju kako točno idu stvari...
Hvala

----------


## nina1

niste dobile ? 
malo mi je sad sve to čudno  :Confused:

----------


## ina33

Možda šalju u "valovima", ne znam...

----------


## mare157

> Ja ponekad imam osjećaj da je netko bacio nekakav urok na mene 
> Taman kad smo krenuli u MPO vode, donešen je ovaj glupi zakon, sad kad bi trebali za koji mjesec na postupak u Mb tamo štrajk liječnika
> Pa za poludit, kad će više kraj tim glupostima???


POTPISUJEM!!

I ja za vikend bila otkaćena s interneta i sreća da jesam jer nebi spavala 2 dana kako treba. Meni je danas zadnja pilula i nastavljam 12.9. s novom turom, a ovo sada mi je nevjerovatno!
Stvarno se nadam da će se sve izgladiti i da ovakva situacija neće potrajati te da ćemo sve ući u postupak. 
A stvarno nemogu vjerovati da nakon toliko čekanja sve može pasti u vodu.

Uglavnom, ja nisam dobila nikakav mail o odgodi, ali kako sam zadnja u turi za 10.mjesec dobila protokol tako bi i za ovo mogla biti zadnja.
Ma koma. :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

jedno logističko pitanje...punkcije se vikendom odrađuju u jutarnjim ili poslijepodnevnim satima?!

mi ovaj vikend imamo dvoje svatova i jedan rođendan, pa da znamo što ćemo morati propustiti :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ivica K ja sam imala punkciju preko tjedna pa je isto bila ujutro u 8 sati,iza nas je bila grupa Slovenki u 9, tako da će ti vjerojatno biti ujutro, a preko vikenda smo imali i folikulometrije u 8 a i iza toga su radili punkcije.

----------


## ivica_k

hvala na brzom odgovoru!

----------


## Jelena

ivica_k, punkcije se rade ujutro, ali zna trajati i do 12 h,  onda se malo odmaraš itd, tako da sam ja bila gotova tek oko 14 h.

----------


## maca2

I dalje nikakvog maila...
Ja sutra trebam opet krenuti s tabletama, sad ne znam što da radim?
Je li netko zvao i pitao u Maribor?

----------


## fresia

Meni je u petak javljeno da nastavim sa tabletama 07.09. i tako ću uraditi, ali da ne nabavljam ljekove za stimulaciju...
Još nisam dobila zvanično obavještenje za pacijente koje je danas trebalo stići o tome šta i kako dalje...

----------


## ici

mislim da će nam njavjerovatnije produžit ovu prvu fazu jer nije ni njima ni nama u interesu da nam ukinu IVf samo zbrojite novac koji im stiže svaki mjesec od IVF-ova iz okolnih država zarade i preko 30 000 €(veliki je to novac)!!!

----------


## kety28

> Ženskice ja sam nova...na programu smo u Mb u 11/10...još  se nitko nije javio iz Mb-a...pa vas molim za informaciju kako točno idu stvari...
> Hvala


Valerija  mi smo isto trebali u postupak u 11. mjesecu , međutim još ništa ne znamo , očekujem da nam jave šta i kako dalje  
nismo još ni protokol dobili ...

----------


## nina1

cure, da li je netko zna kakve novosti ?
"službeno" priopćenje nije stiglo 
pa zar je moguće da je "zastrašujuće" mailove dobilo samo par cura na forumu?
meni nije više ništa jasno  :Confused:

----------


## mare157

> cure, da li je netko zna kakve novosti ?
> "službeno" priopćenje nije stiglo 
> pa zar je moguće da je "zastrašujuće" mailove dobilo samo par cura na forumu?
> meni nije više ništa jasno


Neznam na sve odgovoriti, ali ja nisam dobila baš nikakav mail i sa strahom ga otvaram svako jutro. Mislila sam jučer poslati upit, ali ako je sestra J na bolovanju kao što je neko napisao, nema mi to smisla jer mi neće niko odgovoriti, a i da mi odgovori, samo bi dobila isti mail kao i vi.
U svakom slućaju imamo oko 13 dana do početka supresije tako da se nadam da će se do tada liječnici izboriti za svoje ciljeve i da ćemo mi odraditi postupke po planu.

----------


## ici

> Neznam na sve odgovoriti, ali ja nisam dobila baš nikakav mail i sa strahom ga otvaram svako jutro. Mislila sam jučer poslati upit, ali ako je sestra J na bolovanju kao što je neko napisao, nema mi to smisla jer mi neće niko odgovoriti, a i da mi odgovori, samo bi dobila isti mail kao i vi.
> U svakom slućaju imamo oko 13 dana do početka supresije tako da se nadam da će se do tada liječnici izboriti za svoje ciljeve i da ćemo mi odraditi postupke po planu.


 I ja tako mislim da će ipak na kraju sve dobro završit jer već bi išla obavijest svima nama u 10 mj i onima iza nas jer se  i oni onda odgađaju!

----------


## Mojca

Evo jedna tužne inside informacija od frendice lječnice (nije s nama zanimljivog odjela) u MB, koja mi je izvor informacije iz prve ruke, evo što kaže u sinoćnjem mailu: 
"Kot sem ti že napovedala so se trenutno pri nas zaustavile vse samoplačniške ambulante in posegi, vključno z celotno reprodukcijo. Zdravniki delajo v okviru zakonsko določenih ur (ne stavkajo) in ne več in je nastal popolni kaos in razpad sistema. Vlada sploh ne trzne, sefi bolnic pa se vedno zatrjujejo, da je vse ok. Pa seveda ni. "
Što znači: 
"Kao što sam ti već najavila, kod nas su se trenutno zaustavile sve "samoplačniške" ambulante i postupci, uključuijući i reprodukciju. Lječnici rade u okviru zakonom predviđenih sati (ne štrajkaju) i ništa više od toga, pa je nastao potpuni kaos i raspad sitema. Vlada ne trza, šefevi bolnica i dalje tvrde da je sve ok. Naravno da nije."

Ja sam poslala papire u MB, s logikom "nek se nađe kad dođem na red za puno mjeseci", iako za početak razmišljam o Viliju, Pragu ili Brnu... Svejedno me šokiralo i rastužilo.  :Sad:  Nadam se da će vama koje ste već u postupku ipak nekako izaći u susret. Drž'te se! 
Ako saznam još što novo, javim.

----------


## Miki76

Ja sam u nekoj međugrupi, na Decapeptylima od 1.9., dakle niti u grupi koja bi ovaj tjedan trebala imati punkciju, niti s vama ostalima u 10. mj.
U ponedjeljak 13.9. u 18h30 imam dogovoren UZV u Novoj Vasi, a to smo dogovorili još u 7.mj. kad sam krenula s Logestom.
Jučer sam cijeli dan zivkala Mb da vidim što je sa mnom, i na mob od sestre Jasne i na sve moguće brojeve telefona koje sam našla, no sve bezuspješno, nitko se nigdje ne javlja.
Poslala sam i 2 maila sestri Jasni, no nisam dobila ama baš nikakav odgovor, niti pozitivan, niti negativan. Niti ikakvu "službenu" obavijest.
Nemam pojma što raditi, niti da li da dođem na UZV 13.9. prema planu.
Možete zamisliti koliko sam jadna i luda!
Nadam se da ću ipak dobiti kakav-takav odgovor danas-sutra.

----------


## mare157

*Miki76* ne očajavaj, naravno da ideš na UZV 13., ako ti ništa ne jave u međuvremenu! Mislim da je Mb ozbiljna klinika i da će nam sigurno javiti ako do ikakvih promjena dođe. Nemam iskustva s dugim protokolima, ovo mi je 1., ali mislim da kad kreneš sa decapep. da nije baš dobro prekidati postupak, makar neznam, stvarno neznam. Nema smisla da pametujem.
Uglavnom, glavu gore i naravno da ideš na uzv ako ti ne jave drugačije što se i radi tebe i radi nas koje smo nakon tebe, nadam da neće javiti!

----------


## nina1

> Možete zamisliti koliko sam jadna i luda!


Miki  :Love: 

ma cure ja bih bila najsretnija da sam na vašem mjestu i da nisam dobila taj mail 
mislim stvarno nema smisla odgoditi samo 2 para .... 
pa kud će obraditi ostale neka uguraju i nas .... 
a nazivati više ne mislim jer "številjka ni dosegljiva"
a ni mailove ne mislim pisati jer nitko ne odgovara 
jedino mogu zamoliti cure koje su u postupku i koje idu ovih dana na uzv da priupitaju nešto 
ili se spremiti i put mb-a po odgovore "u živo"  ....

----------


## mare157

*nina* ja sam tvoj mail prihvatila kao da sam ga ja dobila. Sigurno neće odgoditi samo neke, a druge primiti, mislim da je to nemoguće. Ali unatoč tome, ja se i dalje nadam. Decapeptil nisam još nabavila jer mi se neda ići u trošak, a to mi je koma jer ako bude sve po planu, morati ću ići u Ri ili Zg po njega jer se kod mene čeka oko 15 dana da stigne. Tako su mi rekli u apoteci. Kao da smo na kraju svijeta! Mislim i nadam se da ćemo do kraja tjedna znati nešto više. Nije ti ni loša ideja da zamolimo  cure koje su sad u postupku da pitaju šta se dešava s nama!!
Evo, ko ide uskoro u Mb, MOLIM da pita šta je sa postupcima u 10.mjesecu i dalje (ako uopće i oni znaju šta će biti...)

----------


## Miki76

Nina1, mislim da se ne radi o odgodi samo 2 para, već ste samo vas dvije poslale mail u Mb ovih dana pa ste dobile i taj "neslužbeni" odgovor (osim mene, ja nisam dobila nikakav odgovor, ali ja sam poseban slučaj). A kao što su najavili, svi bi onda trebali dobiti službenu obavijest od ravnatelja bolnice, no nje još nema. I bolje da je uopće ne bude...

Već je jedna forumašica iz sadašnjeg postupka pitala jučer info o situaciji i dobila je samo odgovor: "Vaša grupa još ide po planu, a za ostale ćemo vidjeti."

Ako ne dobijem odgovor danas-sutra, i ja razmišljam sjesti u auto i put Maribora ovaj tjedan....

----------


## ici

Iz koje grupe 9 ili 10 mj ????

Meni je više svega dosta mislim nije baš Maribor Tu pa ću skoknit da vidim.....
Moramo orgnizirati godišnje i ja i muž ne možemo danas ić pa sutra ne ić itd..sad sam već ljuta i bijesna jer je ovo neozbiljno!!!!

----------


## Miki76

Ova grupa kojoj je punkcija planirana 11.9. još ide po planu, za sve ostale je upitno....

----------


## ici

Evo ja sam posla mail s upitom pa da više znam!!!!

----------


## fresia

Nina,
I ja sam dobila taj mejl, i voljela bih da nisam
Ne bi ni meni ništa poslali da nisam toliko insistirala na odgovoru o kupovini ampula zbog kojih sam planirala otputovati u Sloveniju
Grozno, toliko sam jadna...
Zar nam je potrebno ovakvo psihicko opterecenje i neizvjesnost sada kada trebamo uci u postupak poslije toliko čekanja...
Da se ne javljaju na telefon, ne odgovaraju na mejlove.
Stvarno nije u redu!
Mare, tako je i kod nas u BiH, moras poruciti ampule 15 dana unaprijed...
Ajme, sve su nam poremetili!
Miki, ti se ne trebas brinuti kada si vec na Decaptilu, biće kako je planirano. Ne smijes sada da se opterećuješ, opusti se i bez stresa. Puno sreće!
Cure, nadam se da cemo uskoro saznati nešto konkretno...

----------


## fresia

Ja sam im juče opet slala,
međutim ništa od odgovora. Ici, nadam se da ćeš imati više sreće.
Toliko sam ogorčena i razočarana ovakvim nastupom... toliko smo toga uložili u postupak, tu su godišnji, rezervacija smještaja, čak i prevoz smo nekako isplanirali jer nemamo auto...a da ne govorim o emocijama

----------


## marija_sa

Ja bih trebala u 10 mjesecu u Maribor na inseminaciju ali kako stvari stoje od oga nece biti nista.
Cure,na koje mailove saljete svoja pitanja jer meni niko ne odgovara vec drugi mjesec (saljem mjesecno pregled sa folikulometrija)

----------


## ina33

> Ja bih trebala u 10 mjesecu u Maribor na inseminaciju ali kako stvari stoje od oga nece biti nista.
> Cure,na koje mailove saljete svoja pitanja jer meni niko ne odgovara vec drugi mjesec (saljem mjesecno pregled sa folikulometrija)


Marija_sa, ja bih se možda na tvom mjestu ipak uputila na inseminaciju negdje u Hrvatskoj privatno. Oni koji idu na IVF su baš vezani za Maribor zbog rigoroznog hrvatskog zakona da se ne smiju oploditi više od 3 jajne stanice, niti zamrzavati embriji, što jako srozava uspješnost postupka, ugrožava zdravlje i bitno poskupljuje i produljava stvar. Ti si bar možeš napraviti shortcut i negdje privatno to riješiti - Split ili Zagreb, imaš topic privatne poliklinike, tj. ne moraš čekati razrješenje sitacije, vjerujem da će u MB-u bit sasvim razumljivo, jednom kada/ako prorade, zašto nisi čekala nego si išla drugdje. 

Just a thought, na mailove se ne javljaju ni drugima, nema "magičnog maila", očito, za dobit odgovor, nego odgovaraju valjda u tranšama dok traje taj štrajk.

----------


## marija_sa

Ina33,hvala ti puno.Mozda cu ipak pokusati sa inseminacijom kod nas dok se situacija ne smiri malo......

----------


## ina33

> Ina33,hvala ti puno.Mozda cu ipak pokusati sa inseminacijom kod nas dok se situacija ne smiri malo......


Iskreno, iz svega što sam slušala o BIH godinama, ja bih ili Hrvatska ili bih čekala Maribor...

----------


## VALERIJA

na mail ne odgovaraju, na telefon nema šanse ih dobiti, pa čim neka od vas dobije povratnu informaciju molim da javite...
bojim se  da neće biti ništa od toga...tako blizu, a opet na početku...
ako nam se zatvore ova vrata, otvoriti će se druga...
moram se tješiti

----------


## ici

Odgovor glasi otprilike ovako:
Ni oni još ništa ne znaju i nemaju neki konačan odgovor,do 2 faze bi trebali imati neku obavijest i radi nas i njih!!
U svakom slučaju malo pozitivnih misli pa možda sve ispadne OK nedajmo se!!!!

----------


## nina1

> Odgovor glasi otprilike ovako:
> Ni oni još ništa ne znaju i nemaju neki konačan odgovor,do 2 faze bi trebali imati neku obavijest i radi nas i njih!!
> U svakom slučaju malo pozitivnih misli pa možda sve ispadne OK nedajmo se!!!!



taj odgovor si danas dobila mailom , ili ?

----------


## ici

Da maloprije

----------


## Miki76

Ici, na koju mail adresu si im slala mail?
Ja ne stignem čekati vašu 2 fazu, a ništa mi ne odgovaraju...  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Miki, jesi već startala s decapeptylima? Mislim da se i decapeptyli mogu duljiti, a vjerujem da neće ostaviti neispunktirane one koji su startali sa stimulacijom, ne kužim u kojoj si ti fazi. Ako ih ne dobiješ, ja bih došla na taj UZV. Sretno!

----------


## ici

> Ici, na koju mail adresu si im slala mail?
> Ja ne stignem čekati vašu 2 fazu, a ništa mi ne odgovaraju...


ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com

----------


## Miki76

Jesam, s Decapeptylima sam startala 1.9., a 13.9. bih trebala početi sa stimulacijom.
Čula sam i ja da se može produžiti faza s decapeptylima i to mi je prihvatljivo dan ili dva, ali se još mjesec dana pikati s decapeptylima čekajući da se njima u klinici eventualno riješi situacija, to mi je malo blesavo. Em me košta, em nije baš da je ugodno pikad se samo tako, em se trebam i organizirati, najaviti na poslu planirana odsudstva i slično, em mi "razne takve kemijaže" poljuljaju povjerenje u uspjeh postupka, em... em uopće nije ugodno biti ovako u velikoj nedoumici samo par dana prije nego što bih trebala ući u završnu fazu postupka. 
Onda bih radije da mi kažu da mi prekidaju postupak pa da znam na čemu sam i eventualno si nađem nekoga drugog tko bi mi čak završio ovaj započeti postupak, nego ovako strepiti već par dana...

----------


## mare157

Ovo je najnoviji članak, od jutros što sam našla na internetu. Možda se ipak nešto uskoro riješi. Utorak koje se spominje u tekstu je danas. Evo link: http://www.bih.net.ba/portalnovost+M5433dfbcf07.html

----------


## Miki76

Hvala ici, na taj mail sam i ja slala...

----------


## missixty

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58920-T...iju!?p=1695603
Sretno svima, i neka se postupci što prije nastave!

----------


## arnea76

Cure, bez panike !
U potokolu smo za 11/2010. te mi je sr. Jasna jutros odgovorila da je sve po planu i da ne brinem. Prema tome, nema odgoda i zastoja u postupcima ! :Very Happy:

----------


## VALERIJA

kako da dođem do sestre Jasne, ima li netko njen mail...hvala

----------


## loks

jeeee!!! pratim temu al jednostavno nisam imala komentara do sada...nekako sam vjerovala da će se problem ipak rješiti pozitivno za nas, jer ovo se i mene itekako ticalo koja sam u 12 mj. a kamoli vas koje ste već u protokolo. mogu mislit kako vam je bilo...al evo na kraju se ipak "sve u dobro pretvori", tnx g. jako mi je drago cure šta nastavljate, odnosno što se vaš put prema Mb ne prekida, sretno svima!!!

----------


## mare157

> Cure, bez panike !
> U potokolu smo za 11/2010. te mi je sr. Jasna jutros odgovorila da je sve po planu i da ne brinem. Prema tome, nema odgoda i zastoja u postupcima !


Odlične vijesti!! A jel ti baš napisal da ide sve po planu i da nema odgoda?

----------


## mare157

> ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com


ici je stavila mail

----------


## Miki76

Evo, i ja sam napokon dobila odgovor da je za mene sve ok, da su uspjeli dogovoriti da će nas koji smo već na ampulama završiti do kraja po planu i da slobodno dođem na planirani UZV u ponedjeljak.  
Uf, pao mi je kamen sa srca, sad se napokon mogu veseliti postupku.
Kako ću onda biti tamo često sljedeća dva tjedna, javljat ću vam ako bude nekih novosti s "lica mjesta".

Cure sretno i držim fige da i vi vrlo skoro dobijete odgovor sličan ovom mojem!

----------


## mare157

Bravo *miki*! Ma znala sam ja da će biti sve 5. A i dalje čvrsto vjerujem da će i s nama koji smo dalje u postupcima biti sve ok.

----------


## ina33

*Miki*, ajme, super. Sretno!!!

----------


## arnea76

Da, pitala sam što se zbiva i ide li sve po planu ili ima problema, odgovorila je kako sve ide po planu te da komuniciramo mailom jer telefoni su non-stop zauzeti ! 
I da, ona je na godišnjem trenutno !

----------


## fresia

Arnea76, hvala za informacije, to su onda odlične vijesti :Smile: !
Nadam se da će tako stvarno biti!
Miki, sretno!!! Sad polako i opušteno dalje  :Klap:

----------


## VALERIJA

javila se sestra Jasna...napisala je da je situacija neizvjesna i da će se javiti kroz nekoliko dana...nama ni protokol još nije poslan...držim fige

----------


## mare157

Pitanje za sve Mariborčanke, kako ste riješile smještaj u Mb? di ste spavali? Ako može neka preporaka i kotakt. Može i na pp.
I kada ste ostajale gore, mislim od kog UZV, ili od punkcije ili iza transfera. Mi bi trebali nešto rezervirati, a pojma nemam od kada ni gdje pa vas molim vaša iskustva.

----------


## arnea76

VALERIJA, kada imate termin za postupak ?
Nije mi jasno da je rekla kak je neizvjesno a meni napisala kako sve teče po planu....Meni je protokol stigao 17/08/2010 za 11/2010, krenula sam s terapijom, mislim da sve bude dobro jer su oni ozbiljna ustanova s dobrim glasom i neće to profrčkati preko noći ! To ja mislim !

----------


## VALERIJA

dogovorili smo se za 11/10...na konzultacijama smo bili u 10/09 i tada su nam rekli da protokol očekujemo dva mjeseca prije postupka...papire smo poslali početkom ove godine...ali protokol nije još stigao...ni meni ništa nije jasno, netko ide,netko mora čekati...nadam se najboljem

----------


## kety28

> VALERIJA, kada imate termin za postupak ?
> Nije mi jasno da je rekla kak je neizvjesno a meni napisala kako sve teče po planu....Meni je protokol stigao 17/08/2010 za 11/2010, krenula sam s terapijom, mislim da sve bude dobro jer su oni ozbiljna ustanova s dobrim glasom i neće to profrčkati preko noći ! To ja mislim !


Mi isto imamo termin 11/10 , nismo dobili protokol , sestra Jasna mi je prošli tjedan poslala mail da mi se javi tokom ovog tjedna međutim još ništa ... tako da nas ima još

----------


## fresia

Drage cure,

Upravo sam malo pregledala naslove iz štampe u vezi sa aktuelnom situacijom (izvor finance.si)
http://www.finance.si/288864/Vlada-popustila-zdravnikom
http://www.finance.si/288949/Vlada-p...azum-s-Fidesom
po ovome mi se cini da se situacija normalizuje (iako ne razumijem bas najbolje slovenacki)
Da li imate jos neke novosti?

----------


## ina33

Super!!!

----------


## VALERIJA

...ima li kod nekoga nekakvih novosti...nestrpljiva sam...

----------


## arnea76

sr. Jasna je na godišnjem trenutno, mislim da je pitanje samo kakav protokol dobijete, mi  smo u dugom, pa poslali ranije, možda !?
Imam prijateljicu iz Zg koja je trenutno u postupku i nije mi ništa rekla da šteka, dapače, jako je zadovoljna pristupom svih tamo ! Sve joj ide po planu kako su dogovorili !
Ne brinite, stigne i vaš protokol !

----------


## Gabi25

Vidim da su informacije dosta dvoznačne, jedni kažu da sve ide po planu, drugi ne dobivaju protokole.
Ne znam da li ste primijetile ali Aurora* je na odbrojavanju napisala da je pitala u Mb vezano za ovaj štrajk pa evo link, ne zvuči obećavajuće  :Sad: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58115-Odbrojavanje/page11

----------


## fresia

Gabi vidjela sam juče taj komentar, i upravo zato mi više ništa nije jasno
Stižu potpuno različite informacije... veoma čudno.
Nadam se da će uskoro doći kraj neizvjesnosti, nisu li postigli sporazum!?
Toliko sam mejlova poslala, molila za informacije, ali do sada nisam dobila konkretan odgovor  :Confused: 
Rastrzana sam već deset dana  :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

Evo me iz Maribora pa da vam odmah prenesem nesto bolje vijesti od onih sto sam napisala zadnji put. Izgleda da je stvarno postignut sporazum zahvaljujuci kojem bi se stvari uskoro trebale vratiti u normalu. U Mb su mi rekli da bi to onda znacilo tih 10-ak dana kasnjenja s iducim postupcima, nakon cega bi opet trebalo biti sve po starom. Na duzi rok kazu da ne bi trebalo biti vecih posljedica... Nadajmo se da je stvarno tako i da ce vam uskoro stici odgovori na vasa pitanja, odnosno obavjesti o eventualnim promjenama protokola.

----------


## fresia

Hvala ti draga Aurora* što si se potrudila.
Sretno :Smile: !

----------


## Gabi25

Ajoj koliko mi je sada lakše, Aurora hvala ti od srca što brineš za nas koji tek trebamo u postupke :Heart: 
I naravno držim najveće fige na svijetu za vaš uspjeh!!!!

----------


## 2hope

Evo javlja se još jedna zabrinuta. 
Protokol mi je stigao još 18.8., s kontracepcijom bih trebala početi ovih dana, a punkcija mi je predviđena početkom 12 mjeseca. 
Nadam se kad mi dođe M i javim se sestri Jasni da ći mi se javiti vezano za eventualnu odgodu.
Hvala svima na informacijama  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

*Aurora, hvala, lijepe vijesti  :Smile: !

----------


## mare157

Evo link: http://limun.hr/main.aspx?id=625613

Skračeno: dogovor postignut, čeka se potpis vlade na sporazumu. Sad još treba vidjeti da li će štrajk imati neke posljedice, npr. produžetak postupka za 7-10 dana za nas koje smo u postupku ili ide sve po planu tj., protokolu kojeg smo dobile (20.10. početak suprresije).
Nadajmo se da je ona promjena protokola i prebacivanje za 7 dana unaprijed bila upravo radi nadolazečeg štrajka i da promijena više neće biti.

----------


## ivica_k

cure, evo da vam malo dočaram atmosferu s današnje punkcije...bilo nas je 8 u grupi (tek jedna slovenka)....uđe se u prostoriju nalik na dnevni boravak, tamo se presvučete i naravno klafrate  :Smile: 
na punkciju smo išle jedna po jedna, svakih 15 minuta, i onda vas prevezu u sobu s krevetima...sve je jako dobro organizirano! ležati možete koliko vam volja...nakon zadnje punkcije dolazi dr. s rezultatima dobivenih oocita...kod nas je bilo; 30, 29, 15, 12, 10, 8, 8, 6....svi transferi predviđeni su za četvrtak, 5. dan!
sretno svima,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za listopad!

----------


## Sela

30 jajnih stanica?????jel je to moguce?

----------


## ivica_k

da, ta cura je ležala pored mene, i sama bila šokirana brojem dobivenih js...i inače dobro reagira na stimulaciju, ali ovo je i za nju bio rekord!

----------


## Sela

Pametna cura, s takvom reakcijom na stimulaciju ocito je dobro znala da nema sta traziti u svojoj domovini..

----------


## Jelena

S 30 i 29 stanica velika je vjerojatnost da je došlo do hiperstimulacije. Jesu to cure s PCOS-om? *ivica_k*, vidjet ćeš hoće li se uopće pojaviti na transferu. Daj molim te baš napiši koliko su embrija dobile i da li su uopće došle na transfer ili moraju čekati koji mjesec. Koliko si ti dobila?

----------


## ivica_k

ne znam njihove dijagnoze, ali da, dr. je spomenuo da kod njih dvije možda neće raditi transfer u četvrtak, ovisno o hiperstimulaciji
javit ću se u četvrtak s više informacija....kod mene je punktirano 12 js!

----------


## ina33

Problem je s PCOS-om što, ako se dobije puno stanica, one znaju bit nekvalitetne. Imala sam jednom curu s, ako se dobro sjećam, 24 js ispunktirane, i 1 embrijem transferiranim 5 dan, bez smrzlića, i to unatoč tome što u Mariboru baš posebno paze da ne dođe do hiperstimulacije. Znači, po meni, idealna brojka je do 20, sve preko ide u rizik da ne bude super.

----------


## arnea76

Vauuu ! Pratim i ne mogu vjerovati !? Koliko oocita !
Samo neka bude usješno!
ivica_k, sretno  za dalje !

----------


## rozalija

I u našoj grupi su bile dvije žene sa inspunktiranih 27 js od kojih je pred transfer jednoj vraćen samo jedan embrij 5 dan ništa joj nije ostalo za zamrznut a  drugoj 2 embrija isto ništa za zamrznut. Uglavnom obadvije su imale hiperstimulaciju i nakon punkcje su bile na infuziju. Od mojih 7 dobijena su dva superrrrr kvalitetna embrija u stadiju blastociste, dva su dogurala do 10-ničnih a jedan do stadija morule.

Mislim da prevelika brojka JS više ide u nekvalitetu bolje je možda neka solidna brojka između 7-15 jer je tada bolja kvaliteta embrija.

----------


## aleksandraj

Mare 157,Sto se tice smjestaja, dobar je Stanko, cure obicno pavaju kod njega. Ali ni hostel u centru nije los (ako zelis poslat cu ti kontakt). Jesti mozes takodjer u zalogajnicama u centru i nisu skupi. Ja sam bila u Hostelu i dobro je sto se mozes vise opustiti (kad vas je vise samo pricate o postupku). Ja i mm smo bili kapo na godisnjem  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Ja znam pak curu s 12 blastica, 11 smrznutih, bez jače hiper, rađen je transfer. Nikad ne znaš. Meni je od 16 js bilo 6 sjajnih blastica, a od 8 js 3 morule 5.dan, tako da je to čudna stvar. Kad sam razmišljala koliko bih ja stanica, 12 mi se činilo idealnim i još mi se čini. Onda sam skužila na transferu curu s 12 js koju su zvali da dođe 3. dan na transfer. Nema pravila, ali 12 mi se i dalje čini optimalnim.

----------


## mare157

Čitam ovo i nemogu vjerovati, 30 JS!! 
*ivica* hvala na info sa punkcije! Javi kako je bilo na transferu puno puno sreče za dalje!
*aleksandraj* može kontakt na pp i malo opis kako izgleda sve to skupa i tako to.

E sad pitanje, da li se moram javiti kada krenem sa novom turom pilula? Ja sam imala pauzu od 7.-11. i danas sam počela sa novom turom. Trebam li to javiti u Mb ili ne?

----------


## 2hope

Znam da je ovo već često postavljeno pitanje, ali i ja se pitam da li gonal ili menopur?
Ja već imam iza sebe jednu stimulaciju menopurima 2007, 12 jajnih stanica, od toga 10 blastica
Mislim da u to vrijeme nije bilo nekih posebnih razloga za menopur, u to vrijeme su svi na VV dobivali.

Imate li li prijedlog s obzirom na FSH=6.8, LH=4.1, 35 godina?

----------


## ina33

Cure, pa te brojke tipa 30 js na dijegnozu PCOS-a su se prije (znači, u punim stimulacijama) skroz znale događati i u Hrvatskoj, primjerice, na VV-u, oni su nekako najsličnije Mariboru radili, vis-a-vis stimulacija, jer kod njih prije (zakona) nije bilo minimikseva klomifeni i gonali, bile su te stimulacije kao u MB-u, samo s kratkom supresijom i bez antibebi.

----------


## fresia

*Mare157*, ja sam javila sestri Jasni na e-mail kada sam počela sa drugom turom kontracepcije.
Čini mi se da i u uputama piše da se uvijek potvrdi.

----------


## Miki76

Mare157, ja sam javila samo kada sam počela s prvom turom kontracepcije. Mislim da nije obavezno javiti početak druge ture. No, ako želiš biti sigurna, pošalji mail sestri Jasni, ništa te ne košta, a bit ćeš mirna.

----------


## ina33

Meni se čini da ne.

----------


## Aurora*

*mare157* i ja bih rekla da ne treba ponovo javljati kada se pocne s kontracepcijom nakon pauze. 

Htjela bih se nadovezati na onaj post od *ivice_k* i prenijeti vam kako je u Mariboru bilo danas na punkciji. 

Danas nas je na punkciji bilo 12 i gotovo su sve cure reagirale na stimulaciju odlicno. Cak 10 nas ima predvidjen transfer 5. dan! 

Inace i u nasoj grupi je bila cura s velikim brojem JS, cak 26. 

Atmosfera prije punkcije je bila odlicna, lijepo smo se druzile u onom udobnom prostoru gdje se ceka na punkciju i mogu reci da je ovo skroz neka druga prica u odnosu na ono sto sam imala priliku iskusiti kod nas u Hrvatskoj, ali i kod dr. R. u Postojni...

----------


## mare157

HVALA vam na odgovorima.  :Kiss:  vas! Ja ipak odlučila da ću se javiti mailom i kao usput ću ubaciti pitanje o nastavku postupka pa da vidim šta će mi odgovoriti. Ako budem dobila odgovor i kad ga dobijem, vam javim.
Ovako kad čitam postove od Aurore i ivice_k jedva čekam da i mi dođemo do tog famoznog Maribora. Izgleda mi kao Eldorado za bebe :Laughing: 
Cure SRETNO na transferima!

*ina* meni ovo sa 30js izgleda nevjerovatno jer sam u mpo vode ušla nakon donošenja famoznog zakona tako da je meni i 10js puno. :Laughing:  Ja sam imala na klom. 1.put 3 i 2.put 2 tako da je meni nezamislivo 30. I kroz svu ovu diskusiju OPET na vidjelo izlazi idijotizam našeg zakona. Uf opet sam :Crying or Very sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad:  istovremeno!

----------


## BHany

cure, vidim da se stanje pomalo možda i normalizira :Very Happy: 
ja još uvijek tražim par koji ide u sloveniju

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58919-Tra%C5%BEimo-par-koji-ide-u-Sloveniju!?p=1699468#post1699468

pls, javite se, nema tko drugi osim nekoga od vas :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Nemogu vjerovati da sam napisala cijeli referat na temo novina, a diskonektiralo me i ode sve u nepovrat, a stranicu nisam mogla vratiti nikako. Da poludim!
Nemam namjeru ponovo pisati sve. Ja i mm nismo iz raznih razloga spremni na medijsku pažnju iako sam svjesna da treba reagirati jer jedino mi možemo promijeniti situaciju.
Mislim i da je tajming malo loš jer uz sav stres oko postupka, sad se dogodio i taj štrajk koji nas dodatno baca u očaj tako da mislim da cure nisu spremne na dodatni stres i rizik oko uspješnosti postupka.
Uglavnom, mi nismo kandidati.

----------


## arnea76

Trebam pomoć ! Kako ste putovale s decapeptyl amp !?
Naime , ja bih lijek nabavila u Italiji ali me strah kako održati preporučenu temperaturu !? Ili da se ne igram i kupim ovdje ?
Tko ima iskustva s tim, pliz, neka mi se javi !
Hvala !
Aurora*- ovo sve napisano djeluje optimistično, držim fige za uspjeh i pozitivnu betu ! Svima u postupku !

----------


## mare157

Dobila odgovor od sestre Jasne koji glasi: sporazum je potpisam, uskoro će dobiti upute od direktora za dalje, ona misli da sve ide po planu.  :Klap: 

*arnea76* da li ima povrata poreza za lijekove iz IT? Meni su u jednoj apot. u Ts rekli da nema, a u drugoj da ima?!?! Još nisam kupila Decapeptil ni Gonal.

----------


## arnea76

mare157, nisam pitala za povrat poreza ali nije mi niti važno, decapeptyl je tamo upola jeftiniji a gonal f je cijena približna i u Mađi, Italiji i Srbiji ( naravno i kod nas ), tak da gonal kupim nešto tu za početak a ostatak u Slo. Primjetila sam da kombiniraju Gonal i Menopur, tak da neću kupovati cijelu količinu lijekova za početak !
problem mi je samo put od Italije do Osijeka s lijekovima !

----------


## loks

[QUOTE=arnea76;1699539]Trebam pomoć ! Kako ste putovale s decapeptyl amp !?
Naime , ja bih lijek nabavila u Italiji ali me strah kako održati preporučenu temperaturu !? Ili da se ne igram i kupim ovdje ?
Tko ima iskustva s tim, pliz, neka mi se javi !
Hvala !

kupiš di ćeš i koristiš frižider za na plažu čiji ulošci izdrže i temperatura je ok cijeli dan

----------


## arnea76

Hvala, looks ! Htjela informacije iz prakse jer magistra iz ljekarne me uvjerava kako to nije dovoljno i sigurno !

----------


## missixty

> Trebam pomoć ! Kako ste putovale s decapeptyl amp !?
> Naime , ja bih lijek nabavila u Italiji ali me strah kako održati preporučenu temperaturu !? Ili da se ne igram i kupim ovdje ?
> Tko ima iskustva s tim, pliz, neka mi se javi !
> Hvala !
> Aurora*- ovo sve napisano djeluje optimistično, držim fige za uspjeh i pozitivnu betu ! Svima u postupku !


Mi na poslu radimo sa sličnim lijekovima, pa će ti možda pomoći način na koji nama dostavljaju lijekove.
U prozirnu plastičnu vrećicu napuniš vode (može i dvije), dobro zavežeš i zamrzneš. Kada kreneš, staviš ih u jednu veću vrećicu i opet dobro stisneš na vrhu. Na to ćeš položiti kutije sa lijekom. Takve vrećice će ti cijeli dan ostati hladne, iako se led otopi. Bilo bi super ako imaš plastičnu kutiju, ali može i kartonska bez problema ako si dobro osigurala vrećice od curenja.  Sretno!

----------


## BHany

mare157, nikoga ne bih htjela prozivati i doista se nemojte osjećati da se morate opravdavati

jako sam dugo ovdje...i u mpo-u, i na forumu i u borbi protiv zakona...razumijem, znam i često se susrećem s razlozima za neizlazak u javnost...puno je tema na tu temu pretreseno ovdje

ali uvijek se nadam da će se naći netko tko će se dovoljno ohrabriti
najčešće se i nađe, srećom, pa tako imamo puno naših hrabrih suboraca i suborki koji su se ipak progovorili i tako učinili da javnost ipak zna, i da ne zaboravi kakva je jad i bijeda ovaj zakon i da čim prije treba biti promjenjen...da se ne bi zaboravilo

u toj nadi sam napisala post ovdje, a posebno jer mi se na temi nitko ne javlja, pa možda netko od vas tko čita samo sloveniju, nije niti vidio

----------


## loks

*2hope* neš sam te htjela pitat vezano za protokol al si zabranila private messages???? nije niš toliko privatno nego nisam htjela ovdje duljiti...al ipak moram...
zanima me kako to da si dobila već protokol za 12. mj, jer ja ga očekujem tek početkom 10. ne kužim se previše, ovo mi je prvi put u Mb al sam svijesna da ne dobivamo svi isto. pa čisto usporedbe i planova radi ako mi možeš reći koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## mare157

*BHany* znam, sve kužim, nego mi je žao da se propusti takva prilika pa sam željela nešto napisati pa možda se neko ohrabri. A ova neka ljutnja koja se osjeti u mom postu je više iz razloga što sam svašta nešto napisala i sve mi se izbrisalo pa sam pukla. Šteta bi bila da se niko ne javi, da nema neko hrabriji od nas, tj. mm. Još uvijek je kod njega onaj osječaj da je neplodnost pitanje muškosti i nema je hrabosti dokazivati putem medija cijeloj zemlji, a nema ni snage da shvati drugačije.
Šteta, prilika da opet nanovo iznesemo svoje probleme nebi se smjela propustiti i stoga se nadam da će se ipak nači neko ko bi bio voljan s tim se "sukobiti".

----------


## ia30

...da se i ja uključim malo,pozz IviciK koju sam upoznala na punkciji u subotu,ja sam jedna od onih koja je imala 8 js i vjerujte mi da sam šokirana i iznenađena jer prošla sam dosta postupaka i nikad nisam imala toliko js,pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme...mislim da je fora u dugom protokolu kojeg mi nisu preporuavali dr.ili čak u kasnijoj štoperici za koju se dr.V.odlučio bez obzira na dobar endometrij i 2 vodeća folikula...čekam blasticu prvi put u zivotu i naravno puno se nadam.....vidjet ćemo u četvrtak!Cure koje su imale 30 i 29 js trenutno su sa mnom,jedna mi ne spominje PCOS dok druga ima PCOS jajnike!Za ET ćemo vidjet još do četvrtka...
svima puno sreće zelim!

----------


## 2hope

*loks* sorry oko pp, ja sam ti nova pa nisam baš pohvatala sve oko postanja, pp-a i ostalo... :Grin: 

Kod mene ti je navodno sve ok, iako sam i do prve trudnoće došla 2007, 
nakon 1 ICSI-a, 3. FET, svi embriji 5, 4-5, VV,
a kod supruga oligoasthenoteratozoospermia

Konzulatacije smo obavili u siječnju, došli smo starim nalazima iz 2006, nove nisam imala jer sam u to vrijeme još dojila, odmah su nam rekli da računamo siječanj 2011, ili eventualno prosinac 2010.
Poslala sam im još tražene hormone po dogovoru u svibnju (rečeno mi je do kraja lipnja).
Protokol je kao što sam napsala došao 18. 8., i evo danas došla M i sad odbrojavam 7. dan ciklusa.
Na kontracepciji sam 2 mjeseca, 27. 11. mi je onaj obvezni UZV kod njih, a punkciju planiraju 4. 12.

----------


## rozalija

> ...da se i ja uključim malo,pozz IviciK koju sam upoznala na punkciji u subotu,ja sam jedna od onih koja je imala 8 js i vjerujte mi da sam šokirana i iznenađena jer prošla sam dosta postupaka i nikad nisam imala toliko js,pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme...mislim da je fora u dugom protokolu kojeg mi nisu preporuavali dr.ili čak u kasnijoj štoperici za koju se dr.V.odlučio bez obzira na dobar endometrij i 2 vodeća folikula...čekam blasticu prvi put u zivotu i naravno puno se nadam.....vidjet ćemo u četvrtak!Cure koje su imale 30 i 29 js trenutno su sa mnom,jedna mi ne spominje PCOS dok druga ima PCOS jajnike!Za ET ćemo vidjet još do četvrtka...
> svima puno sreće zelim!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
navijam iz petnih žila za tebe, bićeš ti sada trudnica 100%.

----------


## ivica_k

ia30, pozdrav tebi i tvojim cimericama
presretna sam da je et u četvrtak, jučer sam cijeli dan grickala nokte, bojeći se da nas ne pozovu danas na transfer
no, sad sam malo opuštenija i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za naše mrvice, neka se lijepo dijele :Very Happy: 
još samo dva dana i mama i tata ih vode u domovinu! :Grin: 

zna li tko, da li se prije et-a ide dr. na razgovor, ili se broj zametaka i kakvi su priopći onako "grupno" kako je bilo i nakon punkcije?!

----------


## ina33

> zna li tko, da li se prije et-a ide dr. na razgovor, ili se broj zametaka i kakvi su priopći onako "grupno" kako je bilo i nakon punkcije?!


Ne ide se grupno jer ovaj put se ne radi samo o brojci,plus je dogovor koliko se vraća. U 9 ujutro se svi parovi moraju javiti (najčešće tako), onda bivaju prozivani jedna po jedan, unutra bude 1 biolog i 1 ginić, kažu vam rezultate i njihov prijedlog i dalje se dogovarate. Ako je super blastica, a vama tipa prvi IVF i još je žena mlada (tipa ispod 35), najčešća njihova sugestija je u zadnje vrijeme bila transferirati 1, ostalo zamrznuti. Onda imate slobodnog vremena i transferi budu par sati nakon, tipa oko 14 h.

Ako se dobiju tipa 2 smrzlića, onda najčešće vraćaju 2, pogotovo ako je žena preko 35 i ima povijest neuspješnih transfera. 3 se transferiaju isključivo na inzistiranje para, to najčešće ne savjetuju i mislim da im je tu zakonska granica, odn. da smiju vratit 3, ali starijoj skupini.

Oni rade trijažu što zamrznuti, tj. zamrzavaju samo dobroe, meni je primjerice otprilike pola njih došlo do stadija blastociste i bilo predloženo za zamrznuti. Znači, od tipa 10 stanica, 5.-ti dan je dočekalo 7, 5 su proglasili da su OK za transfer, onda smo se sve detalje dogovarali - koliko će ih vratiti, kako će ih zamrzavati - da li zajedno, da li odvojeno (kad ih zamrznu u jednoj cjevčici onda ih moraju zajedno odmrznut, ako sam dobro shvatila).

Kako sam ja bila zafrkan tip (htjeli smo izbjeć blizanačku trudnoću), kod nas su to bili pregovori i odlučivanje, dilemu i trilemu, netko bez puno ograničenja je najsigurniji da posluša njihovu preporuku, oni najbolje znaju.

BTW, u jednom razgovoru rekao mi je prof. V. da je budućnost IVF-a ne smanjivanje broja zamrznutih embrija, nego upravo obrnuto, povećavanje, ako sam to sve dobro skužila, of kors. Naime, cilj IVF-a bi bio smanjiti postotak blizanačkih trudnoća, ako sam dobro zamaptla sa sadašnjih 20% na onoliko koliko ima spontanih blizanačkih - oko 5%. Tako da je preporuka single transfer i svježi, i poslije vraćanje single smrzlića. Plus, da je uočeno da kod nekih žena (što mi je bilo nezamislivo prije) bolje pali transfer smrznutih jer je lakše postići optimalnu usklađenost endometrija i embrija.

Eto, možda too much info, ali, u svakom slučaju, to je individualni razgovor i tu možete pitati sve što vas zanima, generalne preporuke su te da će mlađima i IVF-početnicima s dobrim blasto preporučati možda transfer 1, drugima transfer 2, ostalu su nijanse.

Sretno svima!

----------


## ivica_k

zahvaljujem na iscrpnom info-u :Wink:

----------


## mare157

*ina* svaka čast! Ti kad odgovoriš obuhvatiš sve tako da nema nikakvih dodatnih pitanja i dilema! To je i mene zanimalo iako još nismo ni blizu postupka, a kamoli transfera ali volim se pripremiti! :Laughing:

----------


## molu

pitanje za Mariborcanke - na koji ste broj zvali i kada za narucivanje za konzultacije?

Meni na onom papiru koji sam dobila da ce me u postupak uzeti u 3/11, stoji da zovem na +38631577101 od 14.15 -do 15.30. Ali to je naravno nemoguca misija jer stevilka ni dosegliva

----------


## ina33

> *ina* svaka čast! Ti kad odgovoriš obuhvatiš sve tako da nema nikakvih dodatnih pitanja i dilema!


Koja ironija, a dilema is my middle name, ja sam stalno u dilemi  :Laughing: .

*Molu*, moraš bit uporna, ovih dana su imali štrajk i bili su nedostupni... To je najgori dio, te... telekomunikacije s MB-om.

----------


## drenjica

> pitanje za Mariborcanke - na koji ste broj zvali i kada za narucivanje za konzultacije?
> 
> Meni na onom papiru koji sam dobila da ce me u postupak uzeti u 3/11, stoji da zovem na +38631577101 od 14.15 -do 15.30. Ali to je naravno nemoguca misija jer stevilka ni dosegliva


Molu, samo budi uporna i uspjet ćeš. I ja sam dugo pokušavala i dobila termin za 2 mj.

Pozdrav svima!! Nova sam na forumu, iako u IVF vodama već nekoliko godina, ali bezuspješno. Termin za postupak u Mb smo dobili u 12 mj. ove godine, a konzultacije imamo u ponedjeljak, pa se javim sa svježim info.
Svima u postupcima puuno sreće!

----------


## molu

ma uporna sam ja, samo vise ne znam dali zovem na pravi broj i u pravo  vrijeme jer meni na papiru pise +38631577101 od 14.15 -do 15.30, vidim  da u tvom vodicu kroz maribor uz taj broj stoji vrijeme od 15 do 16, a  isto tako je i naveden jos jedan broj +38624207755 i vrijeme od 15.30 do 18, pa sam se malo zbunila

----------


## Gabi25

molu držim to fige da ne budeš moje sudbine- ja ih naime nikako nisam uspjela dobiti, zvala sam puno puno puta u tom periodu, slala mailove-ništa
Zbog toga na konzultacije nisam ni otišla. Nadam se da ćeš ti ipak biti bolje sreće!!!

----------


## molu

Joj Gabi sad si me bacila u bed. Jel neko zvao na ovaj drugi broj +38624207755 i imao vise srece?

----------


## Jelena

molu, zbilja je nekad koma dobiti ih na telefon, a sada mora da je posebno teško, budući da su bili u štrajku. ja ti mogu reći samo strpljivo. bila sam kod njih u 2 stimulirana i 3 FET-a. mislim da moraš dobiti sestru jasnu da bi dobila termin za konzultacije. sad ne znam je l ona još na godišnjem ili što.

ja sam u prvom stimuliranom zvala telefonom, a poslije mi je uvijek funkcionirala komunikacija mailom. ne mislim sada na tvoj slučaj, ali znam da je bilo cura koje su sve i svašta pitale mailom, čini mi se da nisu dobile odgovore. ja sam uvijek nakon što sam napisala prvu verziju, minimirala tekst koliko mogu, da ostanem pristojna i da su sve informacije unutra s minimalnim brojem riječi. možda si umišljam, ali mislim da sam i zbog toga uvijek dobivala brzo odgovor.

sad je definitivno izvanredna situacija. ja bih možda nazvala na splošne informacije između 13 i 15h, samo da saznam je li sestra Jasna uopće tamo i što oni misle kada je dobro zvati.

i ne brini, ako bude potrebno, kad budeš u postupku dat će ti neke druge brojeve na koje možeš zvati.

----------


## mare157

*molu* ja sam zvala lani u 10.mjesecu ko luda, non stop na sve brojeve i nikako nisam mogla dobiti. Izgledalo mi je kao nemoguća misija. Na kraju se javila neka sestra i rekla da zovem kraj Novembra. Ja sam mislila da je to neka patka, ali poslušala sam je. Uglavnom, zvala sam oko 25.11.09. i dobila nakon 5 poziva vezu i termin za konzult. 15.2.10. Mislila sam da ću pasti u nesvijest od čuda!
Budi uporna, zovi stalno na sve brojeve, neko će se negdje javiti i uputiti te za dalje. Mene su šaltali sa broja na broj jedno 4 puta. zvala sam na 38631577101 i dobila termin.
Sretno i oboružaj se strpljenjem!

*Jelena* mislim da ima nešto u tome. Ja sam uvijek direktna, kratka i jasna i od kad sam u postupku komunikacija je sasvim u redu. Bilo je problem oko dobivanja protokola, ali kad je stigao, sve ide ko podmazano.

----------


## Miki76

Cure koje čekaju postupak u narednim mjesecima!
Bila sam jučer u Mb, prof.V. i sestra Jasna su vam poručili da će sve biti u redu i da ne brinete...

----------


## ici

Cure koje ste u 10 mj u MB jesu li vam se javili u vezi početka 2 faze,trebali bi početi u pon a niko ništa ne javlja!
poslala sam mail ali ništa još od odgovora....

----------


## fresia

ništa mi još nisu javili, čekam  :Cekam:

----------


## mare157

> Cure koje čekaju postupak u narednim mjesecima!
> Bila sam jučer u Mb, prof.V. i sestra Jasna su vam poručili da će sve biti u redu i da ne brinete...


*Miki*  :Kiss:  :Kiss: !!! Svaka čast! Kako si ti prošla?

*frezija i ici* meni je sestra Jasna odgovorila da je po njoj sve ok, a sad imamo i potvrdu od Miki tako da ne brinete. Sigurno neće javljati da je sve ok. Jave samo kad je neka odgoda kao što je bilo ono pomicanje za 7 dana unapred. Ako se ne jave, ide sve po planu. Tako bar ja mislim i idem u petak po decapeptil u It!
Mi rezervirali kod Stanka pa me zanima da li je još neko tamo ko je u postupku u 10.mj. Može i na pp.
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## ici

Ja bi ipak volila da nam potvrde......

----------


## ina33

> i da su sve informacije unutra s minimalnim brojem riječi. možda si umišljam, ali mislim da sam i zbog toga uvijek dobivala brzo odgovor.


Mislim da je ovo važno.

----------


## Miki76

Kod mene nije baš bajno prošlo. Imam cistu na jajniku 26 mm, estradiol visok pa pretpostavljam da je folikularna. Postupak do daljnjega na "čekanju". Nastavljam samo sa decapeptylima do daljnjega, javit će mi da li da ponavljam estradiol u petak ili u ponedjeljak. Ako tada estradiol padne (čemu se dr.V. nada koliko sam skužila), počinjem sa stimulacijom sa cca tjedan dana zakašnjenja. Ako ne, nemam pojma što će biti dalje. Uglavnom, s tom cistom ne mogu u postupak.
Nemam pojma kako je i kada nastala s obzirom da sam zadnja 2 mjeseca bila na Logestu, a 10 dana prije nego što sam počela s Logestom sam bila kod dr.R. u Viliju i tada nije bilo ničega. A kontracepcija se i uzima između ostalog baš zato da smanji mogućnost pojave cisti. Nikad prije nisam imala cistu. Eto, u zadnje vrijeme izgleda obaram sve rekorde u pehovima...

----------


## mare157

*Miki* strašno mi je žao. To je nevjerovatno da dočekaš postupak i onda tako cista niotkuda!  :Love:  Drži se i ne gubi nadu. Ja držim fige da će se nesretnica povuči.  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure koje ste u 10 mj u MB jesu li vam se javili u vezi početka 2 faze,trebali bi početi u pon a niko ništa ne javlja!
> poslala sam mail ali ništa još od odgovora....


Meni je obavijest o pocetku druge faze bila stigla u nedjelju navecer (pocetak nam je takodjer bio u ponedjeljak). I to me bilo ugodno iznenadili, jer je nisam ocekivala. Obavijest je tipski napisana, zato vjerujem da cete je i vi dobiti na isti nacin. Znaci, sve do nedjelje navecer mozete u miru cekati na obavijest.

*Miki76* mogu misliti kako vas je zatekla i razocarala glupa cista, ali vjerujem da ce ipak nestati na vrijeme i da ce dalje sve biti u redu.  :Love:

----------


## VALERIJA

molim te ako ti nije problem javiti u kojoj ljekarni u IT ćeš nabaviti terapiju, pretpostavljam negdje u okolici Ts-a...i cijenu...jer ja imam namjeru isto preko po inekcije...hvala...sigurno ih treba nauručiti?

----------


## taca70

Miki76, decapeptyl povecava rizik od cisti, to je jedan od razloga zasto je dobro ici na UZV prije stimulacije.Meni se desilo da nisam isla na UZV pa mi je postupak prekinut nakon sto sam primila 20 menopura jer sam imala cistu od 5cm.Medutim, vrlo cesto produzenjem supresije te ciste same odu ili se na kraju punktiraju.

----------


## nina1

> meni je sestra Jasna odgovorila da je po njoj sve ok, a sad imamo i potvrdu od Miki tako da ne brinete. Sigurno neće javljati da je sve ok.


meni je sestra Jasna (u mailu u kojem je napisala da je štrajk i da će biti moguća odgoda postupka) napisala da će javiti *da li se počinje s 2. fazom ili ne* , te napisala da neka pričekam s kupovinom lijekova.
E sad stvarno ne bi bilo fer da ne pošalje mail i napiše da je sve ok i da nastavljamo po planu. 
Ako nas je mogla onako isprepadati onda nam može poslati i par rečenica dobre vijesti , pa da smo sigurni.

----------


## fresia

*Nina*, slažem se u potpunosti, jer sam dobila isto takvo obavještenje. 
Ako planiraju poslati obavještenje da se počinje sa 2. fazom tek u nedjelju za ponedjeljak (kao što aurora dobila), kako očekuju da ćeš nabaviti decapeptyl??!! Trebalo bi ipak malo ranije da jave.
*Ici*, molim te javi ako dobiješ odgovor.
*Miki*, ja se nadam da će tvoja cista brzo nestati, držim fige!

----------


## ici

Prošle godine nije trebalo javljati da krenemo sa 2 fazom jer valjda kad je datum naveden u protokolu tada se počinje,pretpostavljam da curama iz 9 mj su javljali jer je bio štrajk,i ja isto mislim da ako se ne jave nije u redu ali da se podrazumijeva da počinjemo jer u mailu od prije mi je rekla da u slučaju odgode će mi se javit pa valjda smatraju da znamo kad strtamo i računaju da ne treba obavijest!
Ja bi bila mirnija da se jave a ako ne ja počinjem u pon pa šta bude...

cure pošaljite što više mailova sa upitima o 2 fazi pa valjda će nekome odgovorit....malo taktike

----------


## Miki76

Taca, hvala na odgovoru u vezi decapeptyla, nisam znala da oni mogu biti "krivci" za ciste, eto opet nešto novo naučih. (Iako bih radije da više ne moram učiti ništa novo o mpo-u na svojoj koži, dovoljno gradiva sam već savladala.  :Cool:  )

Ostale cure, ni ja nisam dobila nikakvu obavijest da krenem s decapeptylima. Čak sam i slala mail sestri Jasni da mi potvrdi da li mogu početi s 2. fazom ciklusa (pogotovo što se tada taman počelo šuškati o štrajku), no nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. Onda su mi cure koje su bile u postupcima prije ljeta rekle da ni one nisu dobivale nikakve podsjetnike za 2. fazu, već su samo slijedile protokol pa sam i ja odlučila tako.
I na kraju je ispalo da sam ipak dobro odlučila.

Kod vas možda je malo zeznuta situacija što su nekima napisali u mailu da će vam javiti da li da počnete s 2. fazom pa se nadam da će vam stvarno i javiti.
Sretno u svakom slučaju!

----------


## ici

Baš sad čitala stari mail u kojem je napisala da ukoliko dodje do odgode da će se javiti tako da mislim da sve ostaje po protokolu start 2 faze 20.09!

----------


## loks

> *loks* sorry oko pp, ja sam ti nova pa nisam baš pohvatala sve oko postanja, pp-a i ostalo...
> 
> Kod mene ti je navodno sve ok, iako sam i do prve trudnoće došla 2007, 
> nakon 1 ICSI-a, 3. FET, svi embriji 5, 4-5, VV,
> a kod supruga oligoasthenoteratozoospermia
> 
> Konzulatacije smo obavili u siječnju, došli smo starim nalazima iz 2006, nove nisam imala jer sam u to vrijeme još dojila, odmah su nam rekli da računamo siječanj 2011, ili eventualno prosinac 2010.
> Poslala sam im još tražene hormone po dogovoru u svibnju (rečeno mi je do kraja lipnja).
> Protokol je kao što sam napsala došao 18. 8., i evo danas došla M i sad odbrojavam 7. dan ciklusa.
> Na kontracepciji sam 2 mjeseca, 27. 11. mi je onaj obvezni UZV kod njih, a punkciju planiraju 4. 12.


tnx na odgovoru...ma nema frke za pp!

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni je danas sestra Jasna napokon (expresno) odgovorila na mail (istina  to je već peti put da joj šaljem mail s pitanje kad da planiramo  postupak). Kaže da čekaju uputu direktora bolnice što će biti s nama  vanjskima ali da se nada da će sve biti u redu. U svakom slučaju će nam  se javiti.

----------


## Charlie

*Miki76* ~~~~ da cista nestane. I ja sam u postupku u Mb imala cistu ali je ispalo da nije folikularna tj. estradiol je bio praktički nula. Zbog te provjere primala sam par dana duže supresiju i par dana kasnije počela sa stimulacijom, nasekirala se i sve a na kraju je bio bingo što i tebi od srca želim!!!!!

----------


## ici

> Meni je danas sestra Jasna napokon (expresno) odgovorila na mail (istina to je već peti put da joj šaljem mail s pitanje kad da planiramo postupak). Kaže da čekaju uputu direktora bolnice što će biti s nama vanjskima ali da se nada da će sve biti u redu. U svakom slučaju će nam se javiti.


Kad ste vi otprilike trebali bit na postupku??

----------


## Miki76

> *Miki76* ~~~~ da cista nestane. I ja sam u postupku u Mb imala cistu ali je ispalo da nije folikularna tj. estradiol je bio praktički nula. Zbog te provjere primala sam par dana duže supresiju i par dana kasnije počela sa stimulacijom, nasekirala se i sve a na kraju je bio bingo što i tebi od srca želim!!!!!


Charlie  :Kiss: , ovako nešto mi je bilo potrebno!  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> molim te ako ti nije problem javiti u kojoj ljekarni u IT ćeš nabaviti terapiju, pretpostavljam negdje u okolici Ts-a...i cijenu...jer ja imam namjeru isto preko po inekcije...hvala...sigurno ih treba nauručiti?


Kupujem decapeptil. Paket 7 ampula košta 44,85eura (cca325kn). Nazvali smo telefonom prvo, poslali skenirani recept na mail apoteke, oni su naručili i to je to. Apoteka je u Trstu, zove se Due Lucci. Rekao nam je vlasnik da sve šta naruče do 10 ujutro danas, sutra je kod njih jer im dovoze iz centrale iz Udina. Ako ti treba mail ili telefon javi pa ću ti poslazti na pp. Dobili smo jednu apoteku di radi žena koja priča hrvatski, ali nismo naručili kod njih jer su ovaj tjedan na godišnjem. Ako je nekom problem jezik, ovo je idealno.
Gonal je jeftiniji u Sloveniji, a navodno tamo se dobije i povrat poreza (napravi se tax free za prijevoz robe van EU) pa dođe još isplativije. Cijenu Gonala neznam, to sve vodi i zove mm  :Heart: , ali ako koga zanima, javiti ću cijene i Gonala u It i Slo.

----------


## mimi

Cure jučer sam od sestre Jasne dobila informaciju da krećem sa Decapeptylima (postupak je u 10 mj. ali ja krećem odmah sa Decapeptylima bez kontracepcije pa ne idem po protokolu). Sa postupcima idu dalje sigurno, samo se čeka pismeno očitovanje direktora klinike kako bi se i oni pismeno očitovali prema vama.....

----------


## ici

> Cure jučer sam od sestre Jasne dobila informaciju da krećem sa Decapeptylima (postupak je u 10 mj. ali ja krećem odmah sa Decapeptylima bez kontracepcije pa ne idem po protokolu). Sa postupcima idu dalje sigurno, samo se čeka pismeno očitovanje direktora klinike kako bi se i oni pismeno očitovali prema vama.....


 isto počinješ 20.09 sa decapeptylima ili neki drugi datum

----------


## Aurora*

> Gonal je jeftiniji u Sloveniji, a navodno tamo se dobije i povrat poreza (napravi se tax free za prijevoz robe van EU) pa dođe još isplativije. Cijenu Gonala neznam, to sve vodi i zove mm , ali ako koga zanima, javiti ću cijene i Gonala u It i Slo.


Gonal je prema mom dosadasnjem saznanju najjeftiniji u ljekarni Filipovic (Zagorska 42) u Zagrebu. Za gotovinu ga tamo prodaju po cijeni od 190 kn. Kako mi je sfalilo Gonala za jedan dan morala sam ga dokupiti u Mariboru, u ljekarni kod bolnice, i tamo sam ga platila 32 €, a to je cijena po kojoj ga se moze dobiti i u Hrvatskoj (osim, ako i u Sloveniji ne postoji neka ljekarna gdje nude popust na kolicinu za koju nisam cula).

----------


## BlaBla123

Zna li neko kolko utrica preporucuju u MB i gdje ih je najpovoljnije kupit posebno ako se moze uradit tax free iz Slo.

----------


## mare157

Evo ovako, gonal F pen od 900IU u Italiji(Trst) 486 eura, u Sloveniji(Mb) 365eura!!!  :Shock:  :Shock:  Nemogu vjerovati da je tolika razlika! :Shock: 
Za obični neznam kolika je cijena, šokiralo me ovo pa nisam ni pitala.

----------


## Aurora*

> Zna li neko kolko utrica preporucuju u MB i gdje ih je najpovoljnije kupit posebno ako se moze uradit tax free iz Slo.


Preporukua za utrice u Mb je standardna: 3x2. Ne znam gdje su najpovoljniji, ali probaj pitati ovdje na forumu da li je nekome ostalo pa da ti pokloni. Ja sam do njih dosla upravo na taj nacin.  :Wink:

----------


## ici

> Zna li neko kolko utrica preporucuju u MB i gdje ih je najpovoljnije kupit posebno ako se moze uradit tax free iz Slo.


 Zamoli soc gin da ti napiše Rp i nećeš platit ništa 2 Rp 4 kutije,ja sam svaki put dobila

----------


## mimi

ja sam danas počela s Decapeptylima......

----------


## ici

> ja sam danas počela s Decapeptylima......


 SRETNO....valjda će se nama javit do pon

----------


## Jelena

> cure pošaljite što više mailova sa upitima o 2 fazi pa valjda će nekome odgovorit....malo taktike


Ovo mi se ne čini taktičnim, nego kontraproduktivnim. Vjerojatno što znam te ljude tamo i zaista su vrijedni i pažljivi i napravit će koliko mogu.

Utrići su relativno jeftini i zato ih i hoće prepisati soc. ginići. Ja  sam uglavnom dizala na recept, nešto dobila od forumašica, a nešto i  keširala, kad mi se nije dalo komplicirati.

O pravilima igre kod uvoza lijekova se već pisalo, mislim da je laky pisala, ona zna iz prve ruke. Ako prijavite tax free postoji određena vjerojatnost da ćete morati platiti carinu i PDV na našoj granici i obavezno je imati povijest bolesti. 2 pena su već preko 700 eura i to se prijavljuje. Naravno, ako ne prijavite tax free, također postoji, doduše znatno manja, vjerojatnost da će vam pogledati u autu ili torbici ili...

----------


## mimi

Hvala.......
informaciju da postupci idu dalje dobila sam i od prof. Vlaisavljevića, tako da je to sigurno, samo ne znam na koji način će obavijestiti pacijentice ako trebate početi uzimati terapiju u ponedjeljak.....
ako ih ne možete dobiti telefonski, ja bi na vašem mjestu napisala ponovno mail....

----------


## Gabi

> O pravilima igre kod uvoza lijekova se već pisalo, mislim da je laky pisala, ona zna iz prve ruke. Ako prijavite tax free postoji određena vjerojatnost da ćete morati platiti carinu i PDV na našoj granici i obavezno je imati povijest bolesti. 2 pena su već preko 700 eura i to se prijavljuje. Naravno, ako ne prijavite tax free, također postoji, doduše znatno manja, vjerojatnost da će vam pogledati u autu ili torbici ili...


Svaki tax free iznad 400 EUR-a slovenski carinici dojavljuju našima, bez obzira o kojoj se robi radi.

----------


## loks

[QUOTE=2hope;1699826]*loks* sorry oko pp, ja sam ti nova pa nisam baš pohvatala sve oko postanja, pp-a i ostalo... :Grin: 

Kod mene ti je navodno sve ok, iako sam i do prve trudnoće došla 2007, 
nakon 1 ICSI-a, 3. FET, svi embriji 5, 4-5, VV,
a kod supruga oligoasthenoteratozoospermia

hej draga još jednom vezano za pp. na drugoj sam temi slučajno pročitala da pp ne možeš nit primat nit slat dok ne pošalješ 10 postova. zato nije tvoje početničko (ne)znanje skroz krivo...očito ne znam ni ja sve  :Embarassed: . sorrrryyy

----------


## loks

> Svaki tax free iznad 400 EUR-a slovenski carinici dojavljuju našima, bez obzira o kojoj se robi radi.


ovo sigurno a onda još i kazna uza sve "doprinose" koji su propisani državi!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zbog ovog  sam se odlučila za kupovinu lijekova kod nas, a čula sam da je jedna cura kupila u Slo sve inekcije i tražila tax free i skoro je ostala bez njih na granici jer su joj htjeli oduzeti

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, ako dobro kužim jedan Gonal f pen je kao i 12 ampula ''običnog'' gonala?
Primijetila sam da je malo skuplji nego običan gonal- to je samo zbog pakiranja i lakše upotrebe?
Zadnji put sam u stimulaciji primila 20 menopura- znači da bi mi 2 pena trebala biti dosta?

----------


## Strumpfica

> Kad ste vi otprilike trebali bit na postupku??


 Novembar/ decembar (bili smo u siječnju na konzultacijama i tada smo predali sve papire)

----------


## ivica_k

jelena, cura kojoj je punktirano 30 js u mojoj grupi, danas 5. dan dobila je ovakav izvještaj;
25 zrelih js, sve oplođene, 18 blastica (wow)!
mi smo imali 10 zrelih js i sve su se oplodile (do sada smo iskusili 0%, 50% i 75%), ali jutros u 8h su nas dočekale 4 morule
kako je transfer rađen tek iza 15h, borut nam je kazao da su prešle u rane blastice, 2 vraćene, a sutra će nam javiti hoće li zamrznuti i preostale 2

----------


## ina33

Super, ivica_k! Nama su morule na blasto bile dobitne, držim palčeve za slični rezultat!

----------


## ivica_k

sve se mislim bi li pitala ima li nade (objektivno), budući da malo kasne, kad eto brzog ohrabrenja....hvala ti draga ina33!

----------


## ina33

> sve se mislim bi li pitala ima li nade (objektivno), budući da malo kasne, kad eto brzog ohrabrenja....hvala ti draga ina33!


Sve mi je dobro poznato, sjećam se kako sam s tugom buljila u slike tuđih blasto, uz pomisao ono zašto ja nikad tako, u stilu Zabranjenog pušenja i stiha "bože, kako neki mogu gore, a ja i Žuga, ni na more". I to mi je uspjelo ne od tih svježih kasnećih morula, nego od ovih koje nisu odabrali za svježi transfer, koje su još malo kasnile, tj. smrznutih iz te "tranše". Uvjerena sam bila da su ti smrzlići više ono kao utješna priča. Eto  :Smile: .

----------


## Jelena

ivica_k, hvala! i ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice i da bude štogod za zamrznuti. čitala sam da morule daju čak bolji rezultat nakon odmrzavanja.




> Cure, ako dobro kužim jedan Gonal f pen je kao i 12 ampula ''običnog'' gonala?
> Primijetila sam da je malo skuplji nego običan gonal- to je samo zbog pakiranja i lakše upotrebe?
> Zadnji put sam u stimulaciji primila 20 menopura- znači da bi mi 2 pena trebala biti dosta?


Gonal f pen imaš kao 450 i 900 jedinica, tako da je to ili 6 ili 12 "običnih" pa možeš kombinirati. Ja sam ih dvaput koristila, meni je trebalo 30tak, pa sam kupovala 2 pena, a za ostalo pojedinačne da mi ne ostane viška, jer su jako skupi. Meni je pen ZAKON. To sam gledala kao mali luksuz kojeg si smijem priuštiti u to vrijeme.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti Jelena na odgovoru, mislim da ću si i ja priuštiti taj luksuz :Smile: 
Samo da dođe taj protokol pa da odahnem...

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, i ja sam za 12. mjesec u postupku...a od protokola još ništa...
već sa, se počela brinuti...znam da bi u 10 mj. trebala početi s pilulama...a oni ne javljaju...
koliko prije postupka je drugim curkama dolazio protokol??

----------


## loks

> Gabi25, i ja sam za 12. mjesec u postupku...a od protokola još ništa...
> već sa, se počela brinuti...znam da bi u 10 mj. trebala početi s pilulama...a oni ne javljaju...
> koliko prije postupka je drugim curkama dolazio protokol??


x

----------


## Gabi25

zedra, loks, dobila sam različite informacije vezano za dobivanje protokola- neke cure su ga dobile 2 i pol mjeseca prije postupka (nama bi to bilo sad), a neke i manje od 2 mjeseca prije postupka, nema pravila, valjda ovisi koliko dugo ćemo biti na kontracepciji.
Ja za sad još ne brinem ali ako ne dođe do 01.10. probat ću poslati mail da vidim kad ću dobiti protokol.
Nadam se da ćemo se i upoznati u Mariboru :Heart:

----------


## 2hope

Nadam se da će i vama protokoli stići uskoro za 12 mjesec. Protokol mi je došao bez konkretnih brojki gonala/menopura, ali to očekujem kada dođem do 2. faze
Meni su UZV predviđeni već i krajem 11.
Ja za koji dan krećem s kontracepcijom, prema protokolu sam u onoj prvoj skupini. Možda je razlog moje 2 mjesečne kontracepcije odnos FSH i LH?
Ja i dalje muku mučim da li gonal ili menopur? Decapeptil sam nabavila...

----------


## kety28

> Gabi25, i ja sam za 12. mjesec u postupku...a od protokola još ništa...
> već sa, se počela brinuti...znam da bi u 10 mj. trebala početi s pilulama...a oni ne javljaju...
> koliko prije postupka je drugim curkama dolazio protokol??


Mi smo naručeni za postupak 11/10 i još nismo dobili protokol , međutim vidim da ima i cura koje po protokolu ne koriste kontracepciju nego kreću s decapeptilima pa ne znam ... sestra Jasna se obećala javiti mailom ali još ništa ...

----------


## maca2

Drage moje - znači, kako sam shvatila čitajući vaše postove u ponedjeljak 20.9. startamo s decapeptylima (mi koje smo za 10/2010)?

Ja nisam dobila niti jedan mail iz MB pa onda mislim da sve ide po planu?

Zanima me mogu li decapeptyle davati skupa s gonalima (u isto vrijeme) kada krenem i snjima ili moram raditi razmak između injekcija?

I decapep. mogu isto u trbuh ( do sad samo pikala gonale i menopuire pa ne znam )?

Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> ?
> 
> Zanima me mogu li decapeptyle davati skupa s gonalima (u isto vrijeme) kada krenem i snjima ili moram raditi razmak između injekcija?
> 
> I decapep. mogu isto u trbuh ( do sad samo pikala gonale i menopuire pa ne znam )?
> 
> Hvala


Možeš istovremeno - decapeptyl, primjerice, malo ispod pupka s lijeve strane, menopur malo ispod pupka s desne strane.

----------


## ici

> Drage moje - znači, kako sam shvatila čitajući vaše postove u ponedjeljak 20.9. startamo s decapeptylima (mi koje smo za 10/2010)?
> 
> Ja nisam dobila niti jedan mail iz MB pa onda mislim da sve ide po planu?
> 
> Zanima me mogu li decapeptyle davati skupa s gonalima (u isto vrijeme) kada krenem i snjima ili moram raditi razmak između injekcija?
> 
> I decapep. mogu isto u trbuh ( do sad samo pikala gonale i menopuire pa ne znam )?
> Hvala


 a ni sama ne znam šta da napravim cure koje su dobile odgovor od J rekle se da oni čekaju pismenu potvrdu od direktora za nastavak....pa sad ne znam šta da radim da li da počnem ili ne
mislila sam ukoliko se ne jave do pon da ih zovem u pon

----------


## ici

ma ovo je nevjerovatno sad sam pogledala mailove i stigao je odgovor da počinjemo u pon sa decapeptylom.....nevjerovatno!!!!! :Very Happy: 
znači ostaje ona stara:" ispeci pa reci"

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo i ja dobila da se krene s decapep. u ponedjeljak ,krenilo je krenilo.

----------


## mare157

Molim POMOĆ!
Kupili jučer decapeptile i kažemo čovjeku "znaći oni u frižider" a apotekar nas čudno pogleda i pita "odkud vam to"?!?! I stvarno, pokaže nam na kutiji piše čuvati na temp.od 20-25 st.C. Kaže da ih oni drže normalno u apoteci. Izvadi uputstva, piše isto!!
Rekao čak i da nije dobro da se drže u frižideru jer je unutra temb do 8st C maximum.
Šta sad? Zašto ste ih vi držele u frižideru? Ništa ne kužim.
Toliko sam bila sretna da idemo pe te lijekove, a sad sam sva zbunjena i  :Sad:  
I još pitanje da li ste kupovale u apotesi šprice za ddecapeptil jer unutra nema ništa osim ampula. Uf, baš sam se pogubila, ko djete.

----------


## nina1

> Molim POMOĆ!
> Kupili jučer decapeptile i kažemo čovjeku "znaći oni u frižider" a apotekar nas čudno pogleda i pita "odkud vam to"?!?! I stvarno, pokaže nam na kutiji piše čuvati na temp.od 20-25 st.C. Kaže da ih oni drže normalno u apoteci. Izvadi uputstva, piše isto!!
> Rekao čak i da nije dobro da se drže u frižideru jer je unutra temb do 8st C maximum.
> Šta sad? Zašto ste ih vi držele u frižideru? Ništa ne kužim.
> Toliko sam bila sretna da idemo pe te lijekove, a sad sam sva zbunjena i  
> I još pitanje da li ste kupovale u apotesi šprice za ddecapeptil jer unutra nema ništa osim ampula. Uf, baš sam se pogubila, ko djete.


gdje si ti to kupila ???
moji decapeptyli 0,1 mg su u špricama sa iglom 
ima ih 7 komada u pakiranju i piše *čuvati na temperaturi ispod 8°C !!!
* zaštičeno od svjetlosti i najdulje 1 mjesec na sobnoj temperaturi !!!

----------


## mare41

mare, našla sam ovaj link, jel to imaš: http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-174.pdf ; mi svi koristimo Decap. koji je već pripremljen u šprici, s iglom, kako je nina rekla.

----------


## laky

> jelena, cura kojoj je punktirano 30 js u mojoj grupi, danas 5. dan dobila je ovakav izvještaj;
> 25 zrelih js, sve oplođene, 18 blastica (wow)!
> mi smo imali 10 zrelih js i sve su se oplodile (do sada smo iskusili 0%, 50% i 75%), ali jutros u 8h su nas dočekale 4 morule
> kako je transfer rađen tek iza 15h, borut nam je kazao da su prešle u rane blastice, 2 vraćene, a sutra će nam javiti hoće li zamrznuti i preostale 2


Sretno a vezano za ovo ostalo gore 5 je zaleđeno za ostale će joj javiti (cura je slučajno moja suborka od početka ).jeli i tebi beta 29.9

----------


## ivica_k

laky, nama su odmah drugo jutro javili što ide na zamrzavanje i sestra jasna je optimistično kazala da ćemo to platiti kad budemo dolazili po bracu/seku, pa vjerujem da i naša suborka sada već zna koliko ima smrzlića....beta je po planu 29.09, a možda padne i koji dan ranije  :Smile:

----------


## laky

zna za 5 sigurno a ostale će joj javiti :Smile: 
ps ja sam radila test 10 dan nakon ET

----------


## mare157

A izgleda da sam ja imala tu sreču i kupila decapeptil koji se miješa... Imam ampule  sa otapalom i ampule sa praškom. Nema šprica, kupila ih danas u apoteci. Valjda ove koje se ne mješaju moraju se čuvati u frižideru, a ove koje se mješaju mogu na sobnu temp.

----------


## nina1

> A izgleda da sam ja imala tu sreču i kupila decapeptil koji se miješa... Imam ampule  sa otapalom i ampule sa praškom. Nema šprica, kupila ih danas u apoteci. Valjda ove koje se ne mješaju moraju se čuvati u frižideru, a ove koje se mješaju mogu na sobnu temp.


da,može biti da je zbog toga
samo si još provjeri da su od 0,1 mg a ne ovi od 3,75 mg na koje je mare41 stavila link

----------


## 2hope

Evo danas sam počela s kontracepcijom.....javila se sestri Jasni
nadam se da neće biti dodatnih kilica... :Smile: 
Ja mislim da imam one decapeptyle u ampuli, moji su zapravo još u ljekarni, kažu u hladnjaku.....

----------


## mare157

> da,može biti da je zbog toga
> samo si još provjeri da su od 0,1 mg a ne ovi od 3,75 mg na koje je mare41 stavila link


 To mi nije ni palo na pamet. Jesu, 0,1 mg su. Sve 5, SUTRA KREĆEMO sa bockanjem!!

----------


## delfin

Pozddrav svima u postupku i onima koji se spremaju za isti! Imam dogovorene konzultacije u 10. mjesecu. Na koju adresu idem? Bune me te dvije adrese koje se spominju.

----------


## kiara79

> Molim POMOĆ!
> Kupili jučer decapeptile i kažemo čovjeku "znaći oni u frižider" a apotekar nas čudno pogleda i pita "odkud vam to"?!?! I stvarno, pokaže nam na kutiji piše čuvati na temp.od 20-25 st.C. Kaže da ih oni drže normalno u apoteci. Izvadi uputstva, piše isto!!
> Rekao čak i da nije dobro da se drže u frižideru jer je unutra temb do 8st C maximum.
> Šta sad? Zašto ste ih vi držele u frižideru? Ništa ne kužim.
> Toliko sam bila sretna da idemo pe te lijekove, a sad sam sva zbunjena i  
> I još pitanje da li ste kupovale u apotesi šprice za ddecapeptil jer unutra nema ništa osim ampula. Uf, baš sam se pogubila, ko djete.


draga mare157 decapeptyl koji je u bočici+ otapalo ne treba biti u frižideru,u frižider moraju samo one injekcije koje su pomiješane i već pripremljene za davanje...šprice i igle moraš kupiti...trebaju ti dvije vrste igala,1.za navlačenje otapala i razređivanje,a 2.za supcutanu primjenu...tako reci teti u apoteci..

----------


## mare157

*kiara* HVALA. Bili u apoteci, sve kupili, sve spremno za sutra, ja za sad izgaram, a sutra ću vjerovatno biti van sebe. 
*delfin* mi smo imali konzultacije popodne na adresi Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor. Mislim da su tamo konzultacije uvijek, ali javiti će ti se još neke cure sigurno koje imaju iskustva više od mene. Nama su rekli kad smo se naručili telefonom da dođemo na tu adresu. Kad imaš konzultacije?

----------


## 2hope

*delfin* i mi smo imali konzulaticije na adresi, Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor, kod dr. V, ali to je koliko se sjećam u ordinaciji dr. Božić.
To ti je neki Dom zdravlja.
Također su nam telefonom, prilikom naručivanja, rekli tu adresu.

----------


## mare157

> šprice i igle moraš kupiti...trebaju ti dvije vrste igala,1.za navlačenje otapala i razređivanje,a 2.za supcutanu primjenu...tako reci teti u apoteci..


Nama je u apoteci dala samo jednu vrstu igala, onu tanku i rekla da možemo sa njom i miješati i davati. Još smo imali sa sobom decapeptil da ga vidi. Nije mi se to baš činilo higijenski i medicinski, ali ona je rekla da nema problema. Možda ipak da kupim i ove za miješanje... I bilo mi je čudno da sa istima miješam i bockam se, malo bljak.

----------


## fresia

I mi smo išli u ordinaciju dr Magdalene Božič, DZ Nova Vas
Adresa: Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor.

----------


## delfin

*2hope,mare157,fresia,*gvala cure na odgovoru. Mare157, konzultacije imam u desetom mjesecu. Koliko se nakon konzultacoja čeka na postupak? Do tada ćemo pokušavati u HR.

----------


## Jelena

> Nama je u apoteci dala samo jednu vrstu igala, onu tanku i rekla da možemo sa njom i miješati i davati. Još smo imali sa sobom decapeptil da ga vidi. Nije mi se to baš činilo higijenski i medicinski, ali ona je rekla da nema problema. Možda ipak da kupim i ove za miješanje... I bilo mi je čudno da sa istima miješam i bockam se, malo bljak.


Mislim da nije problem što se higijene tiče, nego što za jednu "seansu" treba jedna tanka i kratka (0,45 x 13 mm) koja ti omogućuje da se ne pikneš preduboko i da je ubod manje bolan i jedna šira i duga (1,2 x 40 mm) da možeš bez problema do dna bočice i da brže i lakše prolazi otopina kod miješanja. Uopće mi nije jasno kako bi to s jednom iglom, ako je takna iglica onda ti je ili prekratka za miješanje ili preduga za pikanje. 
Ove dimenzije sam prepisala sa svojih što su mi ostale.
Inače ima cijeli topic o samodavanju injekcija, ovo je malo OT

----------


## ina33

> *2hope,mare157,fresia,*gvala cure na odgovoru. Mare157, konzultacije imam u desetom mjesecu. Koliko se nakon konzultacoja čeka na postupak? Do tada ćemo pokušavati u HR.


U pravilu, ako nije hitna situacija (tipa žena preko 40) oko godinu dana, zato je moj savjet vozit na 2 kolosijeka - hrvatski ili neki drugi (češki, austrijski itd.) i slovenski.

----------


## mare157

> Mislim da nije problem što se higijene tiče, nego što za jednu "seansu" treba jedna tanka i kratka (0,45 x 13 mm) koja ti omogućuje da se ne pikneš preduboko i da je ubod manje bolan i jedna šira i duga (1,2 x 40 mm) da možeš bez problema do dna bočice i da brže i lakše prolazi otopina kod miješanja. Uopće mi nije jasno kako bi to s jednom iglom, ako je takna iglica onda ti je ili prekratka za miješanje ili preduga za pikanje. 
> Ove dimenzije sam prepisala sa svojih što su mi ostale.
> Inače ima cijeli topic o samodavanju injekcija, ovo je malo OT


Našla sam sad i topic koji spominješ, ali dileme su riješene. Hvala svima! Imaš pravo, totalno je OT!!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dodirko

Ja koristnim 0,3 iglu... ipak je tanja i od one tanke....  :Smile:  Ova se stvarno ne osjeti.

----------


## 2hope

Cure, da li je i vama bila jaka mučnina od kontracepcijskih...

----------


## arnea76

Yes, jako mi je mučno, kao da sam trudna, vele drugi...

----------


## arnea76

2hope, vidim da i vi idete u 11/2010 u Mb...mi također. Koje tablete uzimaš, a koje gonadotropine si izabrala !

----------


## 2hope

*arnea 76*, ja imam jednu IVF trudnoću iza sebe, i punih 16 tjedana mučnine, ali ne ovako intezivno
Pijem logest, a o gonadotropinima još razmišljam. Prošla sam jednu stimulaciju menopurima, dobro reagirala, 10 blastica  i godine su tu-35
a sada me gonali privlače zbog lakše aplikacije....
A tvoj izbor gonadotropina?

----------


## arnea76

2hope, i ja pijem Logest, a mislim da ću početi s Gonal F, barem mislim, složim se s prof. ako bude sugerirao možda Mneopur !
Imala sam i ja stimulaciju s Menopurom, prije 6 mj. na Vinogradskoj, bilo 6 js, tri oplođene, vraćene 2...beta 0.
Ne znam, najbolje da dr. odluči, ja se složim pa kako bude. Kada planiraš punkciju ?

----------


## 2hope

arnea76, i ja ću se složiti što prof. kaže, ali ja prvi UZV planiram obaviti kod nas, 
što znači da ću terapiju već morati započeti prije nego se vidimo
17. 11. je zadnji dan kontracepcije, mislim da taj dan trebam obaviti 1.UZV kod nas ili kod njih 22.11.,
 a punkcija je planirana 4.12

----------


## loks

škužajte znam da ni za ovdi al čisto obavijest istrijankama...sprema se kavica pa se javite na temu istarska / jesenska kavica

----------


## arnea76

2hope,meni su cure koje su bile u Mb, sugerirale da ipak idem na 1. uzv u Mb, jer oni to preferiraju zbog terapije ! Tako da ću ići kod prof. V. oko 8. 11/2010. na uzv a tada bih trebala krenuti s Gonalima. Punkciju planiraju oko 20/11/2010.
Imaš smještaj u Mb ili budete putovali ?

----------


## 2hope

arnea76, moguće da se i ja predomislim oko 1.UZV, što je sve bliže MB ja nešto nesigurnija...ja ću znači iščekivati svako tvoje izvješće :Smile: 
Ja sam iz Slavonije, planiramo biti u ZG i odatle putovati do punkcije, 
za dan transfera se planiramo od kuće uputiti, 
jedino ne znam kakva je tamo preporuka putovati na dan transfera

----------


## aleksandraj

mislim da ti je preporuka na duga putovanja ici tek sutradan

----------


## Aurora*

> arnea76, moguće da se i ja predomislim oko 1.UZV, što je sve bliže MB ja nešto nesigurnija...ja ću znači iščekivati svako tvoje izvješće
> Ja sam iz Slavonije, planiramo biti u ZG i odatle putovati do punkcije, 
> za dan transfera se planiramo od kuće uputiti, 
> jedino ne znam kakva je tamo preporuka putovati na dan transfera


Budete li planirali putovati od kuce na dan transfera iz Slavonije to bi vam moglo biti malo naporno jer obicno taj dan treba biti u Mariboru vec u 8h u jutro.

A sto se putovanja nakon transfera tice, postoji neka preporuka da se neka ne bi putovalo ako je udaljenost veca od 100, 150 km. Tako nekako nam je na to pitanje odgovorio i dr. Vlaisavljevic, medjutim iz njegovog odgovora je bilo moguce zakljuciti da nije to nesto sto bitno moze utjecati na konacni ishod postupka... Tako smo se mi odlucili putovati (250 km). Znam i jednu curu iz Slavonije koja je takodjer odmah nakon transfera u Mariboru putovala kuci...

----------


## 2hope

hvala, *Aurora, aleksandraj*

----------


## Strumpfica

Ima li tko ko je na redu u 12 mjesecu da je slučajno već dobio protokol?

----------


## ina33

*BlaBla123*, pun ti je inbox, a zaboarvit ću drugačije: odgovor je ovaj: 
Kaže MM da se odšarafi i povuče; oko 3 mm.

----------


## Aurora*

> *BlaBla123*, pun ti je inbox, a zaboarvit ću drugačije: odgovor je ovaj: 
> Kaže MM da se odšarafi i povuče; oko 3 mm.


Nista ne treba sarafiti samo se povuce. A sto se ovog drugog djela tice, *BlaBla123*, dobit ces moj odgovor kad ispraznis inbox!  :Grin:

----------


## arnea76

Mi smo također is Slavonije, mislim da budemo ipak ostali u Mariboru, barem period od punkcije do transfera( samo da bude ), jer sam pročitala kako se ne savjetuje putovanje duže od 100 km nakon Et !
Naravno da ti budem pisala, iz prve ruke informacije su najdragocjenije !

----------


## loks

> Ima li tko ko je na redu u 12 mjesecu da je slučajno već dobio protokol?


2hope je protokol dobila ako se ne varam. ja sam u 12. i nisam dobila, Gabi i još neke cure i mislim da ni one nisu dobile. ne znam i mene to zanima

----------


## Gabi25

Ne, ni ja još nisam dobila protokol iako ga nestrpljivo iščekujem

----------


## fresia

01.08. sam dobila protokol za10/10, trebalo bi onda uskoro da vam stigne za 12. mjesec.

----------


## 2hope

> Ima li tko ko je na redu u 12 mjesecu da je slučajno već dobio protokol?


Ja sam dobila u 8 mjesecu, na kontracepciji sam 2 ciklusa
Punkcija je planirana 4.12., a sa decapeptyilima krećem 10.11., gonadotropini od 22.11.

----------


## Strumpfica

Jel protokoli stižu poštom ili mailom?
U biti meni je doktorica preporučila da počnem s kontracepcijom već od slijedećeg ciklusa pa ću vjerojatno biti spremna kad stigne protokol. Valjda nam ga neće zaboraviti poslati  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure ja upravo dobila protokol mailom za 12/10 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Planirana punkcija 04.12.

----------


## Dodirko

*Gabi25!!! *

----------


## zedra

I ja sam dobila protokol!! Isto 4.12!!!
Ali mi u onoj tablici ne piše koliko ampula Gonala?? Da li to odrede na prvom UZV ili što??
Uh, baš sam se uznervozila!!! Imam tremu!!

----------


## sandric

> I ja sam dobila protokol!! Isto 4.12!!!
> Ali mi u onoj tablici ne piše koliko ampula Gonala?? Da li to odrede na prvom UZV ili što??
> Uh, baš sam se uznervozila!!! Imam tremu!!


Evo ti moje iskustvo iz 6-tog mjeseca ako ti mogu sta pomoci. Protokol sam i ja dobila bez broja ampula gonala ili menopura a kad sam se konsultovala i sa ostalim curama koje su isle zajedno sa mnom sve smo dobile isti protokol, naravno bez broja ampula. Taj prvi kontrolni uzv koji sam imala prije startanja sa gonalima sam odradila kod svog dr. jer do Maribora imam oko 500km i nisam išla tamo zbog toga. Snimak uzv sam skenirala i poslala sestri Jasni sa obrazloženjem da mi javi nakon konsultacije sa dr. Vlaisavljevicem da li je sve ok i mogu li startati sa trećom fazom i naravno njegova preporuka koliko ampula i kojih, da li gonala ili menopura jer ni to nije decidno navedeno u protokolu a meni je prva terapija i prvi IVF. Od Jasne sam već ujutro dobila povratni mejl da je sve ok i da je doktor rekao po 2 gonala dnevno i do dolaska u MB kupiti 18 ampula a po dolasku i daljim uzv dokupiti i tamo ako treba. Tako je i bilo, nakon drugog uzv koji sam već odradila tamo doktor je povećao dozu na 3 gonala dnevno i ja sam dokupila u apoteci u prizemlju ambulante Nova Vas, na recept koji sam dobila od njega. Tako da ti je moj savjet ako ne ideš na kontrolni uzv kod njih odradi isto što i ja a ako već ideš tamo onda nema brige, doktor će ti pri pregledu reći koliko ćeš primati gonala. Ako ti još šta treba ja sam tu i ostalim curama naravno, ja sam svježa trudnica sa blizancima u 16-toj nedelji i stomak mi je narastao, hodam kao patka  :Smile:  
Zedra, sve ti vjerujem za nervozu. Ja sam bila luda od svega. Mislim da je dovoljno da vam kažem kako sam polovinom trećeg mjeseca dobila protokol za maj/2010 i cjelu noć nisam spavala od sreće što se bliži dan nakon godinu dana čekanja a onda ........... očekivana menstruacija od koje sam trebala startati sa kontracepcijom je totalno izostala ( od nervoze i straha naravno ), pa mi je luda doktorica u bolnici rekla da sam trudna i otvorila trudnički karton od čega sam ja skoro pala u nesvjest....... i na kraju mi je moj dr. izazvao ciklus sa tabletama ali sam već kasnila sa majskim protokolom i naravno prebacili su me za jun. Onda suzama opet nikad kraja ali eto hvala Bogu bio je dobitni baš taj mjesec, ko zna za šta je to sve dobro, sad čekam svoje dvije srećice i uživam u svakom danu.
Svim curama puno sreće u MB i da prođu baš kao i ja......
I opet nešto zaboravih, ja sam zbog velike daljine nakon transfera ostala još 2 dana i putovala treći ujutro. Dr. Vlaisavljevic nije rekao ni da ni ne, na transferu smo sve u sobi postavile isto pitanje i rekao je da nema pravila ali da se na velikoj razdaljini ipak ide sutradan. Mi smo ostali 2 puna dana radi sebe, radi svoje psihe i da smo načisti sami sa sobom.

----------


## zedra

Sandric, hvala ti, draga, na ovom iscrpnom odgovoru..
sjećam se jako dobro tvoje price...tada sam bila jako aktivna na forumu...cestitam ti na tvojim mrvicama...
i jedva cekam da krenemo mi "decembarske" cureeee!!! jupi!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 2hope

Skupljamo se u sve većem broju za 4.12.  :Klap:

----------


## VALERIJA

Mare...hvala ti za informaciju o cijeni dec...ako ti nije problem javiti cijenu Gonala.Može li se i u It tražiti povrat poreza za lijekove...i otkuda mi recept, imam samo protokol? hvala unaprijed

----------


## VALERIJA

Stigao je i moj protokol.
Punkcija je u prvom tjednu 11. mjeseca.Tako brzo.

----------


## Dodirko

Molim vas info gdje mogu kupiti Suprefact u injekcijama? Vjerojatno ću se odlučiti za njega. I bilo bi super ako netko zna cijenu.  Hvala.

----------


## loks

jeee pridružujem se protokol stigao, punkcija 4.12.!!!!

----------


## drenjica

Cure dugo već pratim što se zbiva na ovom topicu, ali ne pišem baš tako puno :D

Drago mi je da su vam protokoli stigli, i vidim da je planirana punkcija većini za 04.12. I moj protokol je stigao jučer popodne, a planirana punkcija je 22.11. pa me zanima ima li netko tko je planiran za taj datum isto? Bilo tko?...Zajedno smo jači - pa neka mi se netko javi.
Želim da sve što prije budemo lijepe i trbušaste

----------


## arnea76

Cure, prave li u Mb problem oko starosti nalaza markera ?
prošle godine u 9mj sam vadila, au postupak idem u 11/2010, trebam li ponoviti pretragu ?

----------


## Dodirko

Markera čega?

----------


## Jelena

Ca125? Ja nisam nikakve markere pokazivala.

----------


## Strumpfica

Stigao je i moj protokol za 12 mjesec!!! 
Tko se ne zna sam odlučiti za Menopure ili Gonale, najpametnije mu je doći na prvi uzv u Mb i tamo to na licu mjesta zajedno s doktorom odabrati i kupiti u ljekarni. Isto tako sestra Jasna je preporučila dipherelyne pikati između 15 i 19 sati (u Ljubljani je pikanje u 6 ujutro). Vidim u protokolu i da im treba javiti kada počnemo s kontracepcijom, kada počnemo sa supresijom, a kada dođe vrijeme ćemo dobiti termin za prvi UZV.

Mene sad brine jedna druga stvar. Znam da cervikalni brisevi nisu obavezni za Mb, ali ja sam ih htjela napraviti, zlu ne trebalo. No moj ginekolog mi ih nije htio odobriti tj napraviti. Kaže nema osnove jer sam ih radila prije 11 mjeseci i sve je bilo OK, a to je skupa pretraga i ako baš inzistiram da si to onda sama platim (navodno 1200kn). On kaže da ako ostanem trudna da ćemo ih onda napraviti, pa sam ja sad malo zbunjena. Pretpostavljam da baš i nisu toliko bitni, no prošle godine sam imala ureaplazmu i tek nakon što sam popila antibiotik su ti nalazi bili OK....hmm...

----------


## mare41

Strumfica, ja sam bila u identičnoj situaciji sa brisevima, izliječena ureaplazma, ginekolog odbio dati uputnicu za ponovne briseve nakon skoro godine dana, otišla sam privatno i samo napravila ureaplazmu, nije je bilo i tek onda sam bila mirna.

----------


## Gabi25

Strumfice ja sam baš prije par dana dobila nalaze briseva, ponavljala sam ih na vlastitu inicijativu i dobro da jesam jer je pronađen streptokok i sad sam na antibioticima. Brisevi su mi zadnje 2 godine bili uredni ali kao da me nešto kopkalo pa sam htjela da prije tog dugo čekanog postupka sve bude tip top. 
Možda da samo napraviš ureaplasmu kao što kaže mare??

----------


## Strumpfica

Mare di se to u ZG može napraviti bez uputnice i koliko to uopće košta?
A jesu cigani ti ginići, kaže on meni da su me slovenci to tražili da bi mi onda dao uputnicu...moš si mislit, ne smije davati nikakve uputnice vezane uz postupke u sloveniji...a najblesavije je što bi to nama koji se liječimo od neplodnosti trebalo biti besplatni..grr...
Naravno da bum to napravila da budem mirna, čula sam da te beštije izazivaju pobačaje i prvom tromjesečju, prije par mjeseci sam u urinu imala neki klebsielu, prije godinu dana tu ureaplazmu, skroz sam u panici da mi nešto ne bi odgodilo postupak nakon tolikog čekanja

----------


## Dodirko

ovo nije dobro....  :Sad: 

http://www.delo.si/clanek/122597

Otvorite članak i poslušajte video galeriju

----------


## fresia

ne razumijem slovenački, vidim da se članak odnosi na to da sindikat i Vlada nisu postigli dogovor...  da li opet najavljuju štrajk ili ???
molim ukratko ako neko razumije.

----------


## Dodirko

Treba netko poslušati tko zna bolje Slovenski.

----------


## ina33

Koliko ja shvaćam, ovo se sad odnosi na javne službenike... Biće kao i kod nas, kad se proba skresat kod jednih, pa ne uspije, kreće se na druge (penzioneri, seljaci, pa ko se bolje uspije obranit u političkim pogodbama ili "cestovnim aktivnostima" itd.). Koliko ja shvaćam, doktori su uspjeli odbit ta kresanja, sad se okreću na javne službenike (policajce i drugo), barem ne koriste terminologiju "zdravniki i pacijenti", nego "policija" i "državljani". Kratko sam gledala, ne razumijem baš slovenski, ali mislim da se ne spominje taj Fides - sindikat zdrav. djelatnika - nego neki drugi sindikat javnih službenika.

----------


## ina33

*Štrumpfica*, u Mariboru ti nemaju šanse odgađat zbog briseva, oni ih ne traže i nikad nisu zbog toga odgađali (moj primjer - u nalazu je iskrsla klamidija, popila antibiotik i normalno krenula u postupak). Može ti biti i opcija da kad ostaneš trudna tražiš briseve i vjerojatno će ti dati. 1200 kn je set svih 5 briseva - aerobi, anaerobi, klamidija, mikoplasma i ureaplasma - a ti uradi samo ureaplasmu, to je vjeorjatno parsto kuna. Radi se u svim živim privatnim laboratiroijima - Brazda, Profozić, Virogena - samo ti treba tvoj ginić (privatni ili socijalac) uzet uzorak koji onda tamo nosiš.

----------


## arnea76

Markere za hepatitis i HIV !

----------


## arnea76

drenjica, meni je punkcija planirana 20.11. Ti si na katkom protokolu ?

----------


## Strumpfica

Joj, meni se čini da su mi rekli da to zbog zakonskih ograničenja treba biti friškog datuma. Znači nama koji smo planirani za prosinac je doktor rekao da te markere ne vadimo prije travnja/svibnja i tako smo i napravili. No ne bi ti bilo loše da ih pitaš da li će ti i ove uvažiti budući da ste skoro u postupku....

----------


## mare157

*Valerija* Gonal F Pen 900IUI u It košta 486 eura, a u Slo 373E tako da ti se Italija za to ne isplati. Povrata poreza na lijekove u It nema tako da je ta cijena čista. Recepte tražiš od svog primarnog ginekologa i tu nebi smijelo biti prolema. Ako naručuješ lijekove kao mi decap. u Trstu, recept im pošalješ ili skeniran mailom ili faksom jer mošaju naručiti, u roku jednog dana im dolazi.
*Strumpfica* ne mogu vjerovati da ti tvoj gine ne želi to napraviti! Stvarno nisu normalni! :Evil or Very Mad:  U kojem stanju nam je zdravstvo to nije za vjerovati. I nije ok da to plaćaš sama, trebao bi ti to napraviti. Ja nisam imala problema imam nalaze od 9.mj lani, dr je rekao da ih ne trebam ponavljati, ali ja sam briseve ponovila radi sebe da budem na miru. Pa samo taj stres bi mi trebao da ostanem trudna pa da mi nađu neku beštiju. Možda da mu kažeš da imaš neke smetnje i tako. Joj stvarno neznam, žao mi je da je tako. Uz sav trošak oko ljekova i postupak i smještaj i svašta ne treba još i ovo.

Vidim da vas ima cijelo brdo za 12.mjesec pa da vam svima poželim ispod bora ooooogromne *+* za poćetak nove godine!  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Logest ili Cilest?
Budući da kontraceptiva s MB popisa kod nas nema?
Ili da se zaletim u Slo po koji kontraceptiv s popisa?
Imam iskustva samo s Yasmine, oni su mi bili OK.

Briseve ću napraviti o svom trošku da budem mirna, Mare hvala na preporuci labaratorija/poliklinike za to.

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice ja sam kupila Logest, sestra Jasna je u mailu napisala da može i Logest a i većina cura s foruma ih je pila pa sam se tako odlučila.
mare157 i tebi držimo fige do neba za malo kuckavo srce :Heart:  i naravno svim curama koje su u postupku sad u 10.mjesecu :Heart:

----------


## VALERIJA

Koliko kontrac.tableta dnevno pijete...

----------


## mare157

*gabi* hvala, nadamo se, nadamo.
Ja pijem Logest jer je u mailu napisano da se može njih, a i bila sam pitala s.J. pa mi je preporučila njih. 
*valerija*Pijem 1 na dan, više se pije samo ako krene krvarenje u toku pijenja.Tako piše u protokolu.

----------


## VALERIJA

Mare hvala na informacijama...sva sam smušena

----------


## drenjica

Arnea76, sorry i meni je planirana punkcija 20.11.(od uzbuđenja sam pobrkala datume), a isto sam na dugom protokolu, samo mi je stigao kasnije jer mi komp štekao. Sada čekam M i trebam startati s kontracepcijom. Što ćeš ti koristiti za supresiju/stimulaciju?

----------


## ksena28

sutra štrajk u sloveniji! e sad ne kužim jesu li javne službe, na vijestima sam čula samo za državne - to znači bijeli štrajk carinika na granici, pa tko ide na UZV i sl. nek pripazi i krene ranije. par sati ranije.

----------


## mravak

Drage moje, kako da se naručim za Maribor?
tel. ,mailom ili poštom? 
da li na tel pričaju hr.?
I zašto se moraju piti kont.pilule?  Da se *uštima * datum 1dc.?
I da li se još uvijek lista čekanja god. dana?

Puna sam pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Za šta bi se naručila - konzultacije ili postupak ili i jedno i drugo?

Svejedno je, ako ćeš poštom, pošalji sve preporučeno i kopije nalaza.

Kont. pilule da se uštima 1 dc, tako se zna radit u klinikama koje imaju masu pacijenata.

Otpilike godinu dana za postupak, ili nešto manje, za konzultacije par mjeseci.

Sretno!

----------


## Aurora*

> Drage moje, kako da se naručim za Maribor?
> tel. ,mailom ili poštom? 
> da li na tel pričaju hr.?
> I zašto se moraju piti kont.pilule?  Da se *uštima * datum 1dc.?
> I da li se još uvijek lista čekanja god. dana?
> 
> Puna sam pitanja


Najbolje je postom. Napises kratki dopis u kojem kazes da se zelite lijeciti kod njih, a dopisu prilozis svu raspolozljivu dokumentaciju (nalaze) koju ste sakupili do sada. Dopis posaljes preporuceno na njihovu adresu.

Na telefon pricaju hrvatski (i inace u klinici u glavnom svi pricaju hrvatski), ali ih je najcesce tim putem tesko dobiti. 

Tako je, kontracepcijske pilule se piju radi uskladjivanja ciklusa odredjenoj grupi zena.

Lista cekanja je i dalje godinu dana.

Ti samo pitaj, sve cemo ti reci!  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (Prijevod: Opća bolnica Maribor)
Oddelek za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo
Ljubljanska 5, 2000 Maribor 

Ova adresa??

----------


## Aurora*

> Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (Prijevod: Opća bolnica Maribor)
> Oddelek za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo
> Ljubljanska 5, 2000 Maribor 
> 
> Ova adresa??


Otprilike ta, ali tocnije ova:

*UNIVERZITETNI** KLINIČNI CENTER MARIBOR
Klinika za ginekologijo in perinatologijo 
Oddelek za reproduktivno medicino in
ginekološko endokrinologijo
Ljubljanska 5
2000 Maribor*

----------


## mravak

aurora , hvala !!   :Heart:

----------


## loks

*strumfice* ja sam kupila u Kopru Mycroginon (6,60 eur 60 tableta), jučer počela piti
meni piše na protokolu gonal F 75 i žena u apoteci mi je rekla da ti ne postoje u penu, šmrc, šmrc, je to istina? 
e da i kako javiti početak uzimanja terapije, mora biti telefonom ili mogu i mailom?

----------


## Aurora*

> *strumfice* ja sam kupila u Kopru Mycroginon (6,60 eur 60 tableta), jučer počela piti
> meni piše na protokolu gonal F 75 i žena u apoteci mi je rekla da ti ne postoje u penu, šmrc, šmrc, je to istina? 
> e da i kako javiti početak uzimanja terapije, mora biti telefonom ili mogu i mailom?


Ne postoji Gonal pen od 75 IU, ali postoji Gonal pen od 900 IU (postoji i od 300 i 450 IU, ali koliko znam cure su u glavnom kupovale ovaj od 900 IU). Obzirom da je tvoja doza od 75 IU na dan to bi ti bilo za 12 dana. E, sad, ako ce ti stimulacija trajati 10 dana uz nepromjenjenu dozu onda bi ti nesto od toga ostalo (ali s time mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema  :Wink: )... I obrnuto, ako bi ti dozu povecali onda bi morala kupovati jos... To trebas sama malo izracunati sta ti se isplati. Ili pitati negdje da li imaju Gonal pen u manjim dozama...

Pocetak uzimanja terapije dovoljno je potvrditi samo e-mailom.

----------


## mare157

> *strumfice* ja sam kupila u Kopru Mycroginon (6,60 eur 60 tableta), jučer počela piti
> meni piše na protokolu gonal F 75 i žena u apoteci mi je rekla da ti ne postoje u penu, šmrc, šmrc, je to istina? 
> e da i kako javiti početak uzimanja terapije, mora biti telefonom ili mogu i mailom?


Kao što je rekla Aurora, ali uz dodatak da pen nemaš u Kopru od nikoliko IU, ne drže ga, rekla nam je žena u apot.da se ne sekiramo jer imaju u Mb sigurno. Znaći u slo ga ima, a u Kopru nema. Ti  ideš na 1.uzv u Mb i onda ga možeš kupiti, a svakako još ni neznaš koliko gonala na dan ćeš primati  do tog uzv. Ne vjerujem da su ti već rekli koliko gonala ti ide. Istu zbunjolu sam imala i ja  :Smile:  Ako budeš htjela pen ti mogu kupiti ja u Mb kad budem išla.

----------


## loks

aha ok sad sam ipak malo više kapila. mare obavezno moramo na kafe

----------


## tuzna

cure,moja jetrva je početkom augusta dobial od Mariboa potrvrdu da su zaprimljeni njeni papiri,cini mi se i da su napisali da će joj se javiti sa terminom naknadno.
normalno je da ovoliko ceka na taj papir?
Nesto brinem zbog ovog haosa koji je bio,da nisu zaboravili ove nove?
uostalom,vidim da joj nece napisati ni koliko lijekova(cak ni da l je menopur ili gonal)? naime,lijekove ce morati ili u HR ili u Srbiji kupovati,pa me zanima koliko će vremena imati da to organizira...
konacno se smirilo tamo stanje.sretno svima !

----------


## Aurora*

> cure,moja jetrva je početkom augusta dobial od Mariboa potrvrdu da su zaprimljeni njeni papiri,*cini mi se i da su napisali da će joj se javiti sa terminom naknadno.
> normalno je da ovoliko ceka na taj papir?*
> Nesto brinem zbog ovog haosa koji je bio,da nisu zaboravili ove nove?
> uostalom,vidim da joj nece napisati ni koliko lijekova(cak ni da l je menopur ili gonal)? naime,lijekove ce morati ili u HR ili u Srbiji kupovati,pa me zanima koliko će vremena imati da to organizira...
> konacno se smirilo tamo stanje.sretno svima !


Na zalost, normalno je. Ja taj papir nisam nikada ni dobila, iako sam u par navrata pitala za njega. Znaci, moze se desiti da nece ni dobiti taj papir, ali za utjehu i bez toga su je sigurno uredno uvrstili na listu cekanja prema datumu zaprimljene poste tako da tu ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih problema. 

Hoce li ona prije postupka ici jos i na konzultacije kod njih? Ako hoce, to je prilika da se pokusa dogovoriti barem za pocetnu dozu lijekova, koja se inace prema potrebi korigira na folikulometrijama.

----------


## tuzna

ne,nije mislila ici kod njih.kod nje je sve jasno:zacepljeni jajovodi,spermiogram OK, problemi sa stitnom.(trenutno je pod lijecnickim nadzorom u vezi stitne,tj.pije eutirox,tako nesto)
TSH je sa 5 sisao na manje od 2  :Smile: 

sve je to poslala njima.
aurora,sta sad? da zove i pita za termin?
citam da u dec/jan nece raditi do februara,jer nesto renoviraju.
a,bio je i strajk,pa ne znam je l sve kaska sad(dakle,umjesto jula,akd je slala papire,mozda se sad dvi pomjeraju za mjesec-dva,pa ona vise nije u julu,nego u aug/sept 2011.?)

kad joj salju koje nalaze treba raditi pred postupak?
kad ce joj javiti za lijekove?misli,kad joj jave koje ce primati i dnevne doze?

----------


## ia30

Meni ni Mb nije pomogao-beta negativna!

----------


## ina33

Žao mi je, ia30  :Sad: !

Evo o štrajku javnih službenika, zasad izgleda da najviše ometa teretni promet:

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet...se-satima.html

----------


## Aurora*

> Meni ni Mb nije pomogao-beta negativna!


Uf, *ia30*, cijelo vrijeme sam se pitala sta je s tobom. Jako mi je zao.  :Sad:  I nase razocarenje u Maribor je pregolemo. Pisat cu o tome svakako, ali cekam jos da mi se slegnu dojmovi...

Mozes li mi reci koliko JS si imala, koliko ih se oplodlo, koliko embrija ste imali, kada je bio transfer i da li vam je ostalo sta za zamrznuti?

----------


## ia30

Nisam puno pisala na forumu jer bih se uglavnom uključila u čitanja tamo oko 7.-8.dc a tada počinju moje PMS tegobe,postanem negativna pa ne želim svojim neraspoloženjem zračit na ovim stranicama...na punkciji smo dobili 8js(što je za mene jako dobro),doc rekao čekamo blastice...međutim,mene su zvali iz lab-a 3.d pošto su se oplodile samo 3,ostale nezrele,dobili 3 embrija(1 jako dobar,2 srednji sa šansom)vratili sve i evo....veliko ništa!Nadam se da će cure imati više sreće od mene..

----------


## Aurora*

*tuzna* stvarno ne znam sta bih ti savjetovala. Bude li ih vec sada zvala velike su sanse da ce proci kao i ja, tj. da i dalje nista nece dobiti postom. Ali moze probati. Jedino se nadam da se nece previse iznervirati ako ih danima ne uspije dobiti na telefon... Posalje li e-mail mogu se kladiti da nece dobiti nikakav odgovor.

Gdje si nasla obavijest da decembra i januara nece raditi?! 

Ako je tako, onda bi mozda najbolje bilo da ih proba nazvati pocetkom februara. Otprilike tada mi se cini da bi mogla dobiti iz Maribora postu, ako trebaju jos koje nalaze prije postupka.

Ne bude li isla na konzultacije bojim se da za lijekove nece znati prije onog kontrolnog UZ prije pocetka stimulacije, ako na njega misli ici kod njih. Ako pak ni to ne misli raditi u Mariboru, onda vjerujem da se to moze dogovoriti putem e-maila jednom kada dobije protokol. Jer od trenutka kada e-mailom stigne protokol iz Maribora onda ta komunikacija funkcionira besprijekorno. 

Nadam se da ce se jos netko ukljuciti s odgovorima na tvoja pitanja, jer mi smo prije postupka stjecajem okolnosti dva puta bili kod njih i tom prilikom smo dobili sve ovo sto pitas. Dakle ne znam iz iskustva sta bi bilo da nismo osobno bili tamo.

----------


## mare157

> aha ok sad sam ipak malo više kapila. mare obavezno moramo na kafe


Nemaš beda, zato smo ovdje da pomognemo jedna drugoj koliko možemo.

*ia30* žao mi je, drži se.

----------


## ina33

> citam da u dec/jan nece raditi do februara,jer nesto renoviraju.


Di si ovo pročitala?

----------


## Aurora*

> Nisam puno pisala na forumu jer bih se uglavnom uključila u čitanja tamo oko 7.-8.dc a tada počinju moje PMS tegobe,postanem negativna pa ne želim svojim neraspoloženjem zračit na ovim stranicama...na punkciji smo dobili 8js(što je za mene jako dobro),doc rekao čekamo blastice...međutim,mene su zvali iz lab-a 3.d pošto su se oplodile samo 3,ostale nezrele,dobili 3 embrija(1 jako dobar,2 srednji sa šansom)vratili sve i evo....veliko ništa!Nadam se da će cure imati više sreće od mene..


*ia30* ovo sto pises iz moje perspektive izgleda jako zabrinjavajuce kada je u pitanju Maribor! Jer ono sto za sada mogu reci je da od nas 5 ovdje s foruma, vec za 4 znamo da im nije uspjelo. Sto samo po sebi mozda i ne bi bilo toliko strasno kada ne bih znala da je toliko cura (iz moje grupe) imalo toliko puno jajnih stanica i toliko malo embrija na kraju. Ja sam ostala sokirana kada smo *u Mariboru* od 12 JS ostali sa samo jednim embrijem i to ne bas optimalnim za 5. dan. A sada vidim da nas ima i vise takvih... To naprosto nije Maribor kakvog sam do sada poznavala iz svjedocanstava drugih....  :Nope:

----------


## ina33

Iskreno, prvi put su štrajkali i ne mogu davati procjenu u odnosu na to, tj. koliko je to utjecalo na sve. Kad sam ja bila bilo je ovako - 24 jajne stanice - mlada žena - 1 blastocista - nije došla do trudnoće (PCOS teži oblik); 18 stanica - 4 embrija 5. dan - ne znam je li došlo do trudnoće - 20 stanica - mlada žena - 6 blastocista - trudnoća iz svježeg transfera; 20-tak stanica - mlada žena - 6 blastocista - transfer jedne jer su bili super i nisu joj savjetovali 2 - ostala trudna - spontani; vratila se u FET - ostala trudna - mislim da je rodila.

Znači, veliki broj stanica - ali opet ne puno embrija na kraju.  Mislim da je to normalno i da tako rade, to je bitno druagčije nego na ex VV-u di se zamrzavalo skoro pa sve dobiveno, ovdje su kreiteriji za zamrzavanje stroži. Primjerice, bili su mi komentirali da bi moj rescue ICSI na VV-u bili proglasili prekidom postupka, a meni su tad vratili tih 7 rescue ICSI embrija (ako je to bio rescue ICSI, teško je bilo doći do infaća i davno je to bilo).

S treće strane, postoje ciklusi u kojima više žena zatrudne, postoje ciklusi u kojima manje žena zatrudni. to je već uočeno, ne postoji neko objašnjenje (prije se objašnjavalo da su baš ti ljetni bolji ciklusi).

Nemam neko objašnjenje, ali imam zadrške vezano za štrajk jer to ne može bit normalna situacija. Sigurno su i u većem pritisku od cro i BIH pacijenata nego što su bili u vrijeme kad sam ja tamo išla, a dolazili im u pravilu maratonci (teži slučajevi) iz hrv. bolnica, a ne puno šira baza, koja biži od cro zakona.

----------


## ina33

Bottomline - hrvatsko "ludilo" se vjerojatno u značajnoj mjeri prelijeva i na okolna IVF tržišta, i otežava im rad, mislim da se svaka promjena regulative na širem evropskom području osjeti jer odmah stvara zdravstveni turizam. Sad se navodno slično sprema i u Poljskoj i vjerojatno će udar iz Poljske pogodit i okolna tržišta koja pružaju uslugu IVF-a. Nisu to odvojeni sustavi...

----------


## Dodirko

> *tuzna* prvotno napisa  
> citam da u dec/jan nece raditi do februara,jer nesto renoviraju.


Meni su javili telefonom da neće raditi 1 i 2 mjesec radi renoviranja pa su me pitali da li mi odgovara 11 ili 12. Mi smo se odlučili za 11 mj.

----------


## tuzna

ovo sam i ja procitala na nekom srpskom forum,slucajno.

----------


## Kadauna

> Di si ovo pročitala?



Ina, meni je upravo to prof. Vlaisavljević rekao osobno na jednim konzultacijama još u svibnju 2010 da renoviraju i da će odjel u klinici biti zatvoren u 1. i 2. mjesecu 2011.

----------


## ina33

Tnx, cure!

----------


## loks

znam da ovo nije tema za ovdi al nemam pojma di pisati...kakva je razlika između decapeptyla i suprefacta, ako uopće razlike ima?

----------


## ina33

> znam da ovo nije tema za ovdi al nemam pojma di pisati...kakva je razlika između decapeptyla i suprefacta, ako uopće razlike ima?


Više-manje slično. Suprefact injekcije se moraju miskati, Decapeptyl ne, samo izvadiš kapicu i pikneš, ali zato idu u frižider. Pravilo je, ako sam dobro zapamtila, da ovo što ide u prahu ne mora u frižider, ali je zafrkancija veća za pripremu injekcije, ovo što se ne miksa mora u frižider, znači, ovisna si o vremenu pikanja - najbolje ujutro jer kako ćeš nanašat lijek tipa na posao s komadima leda... Navodno decapeptyl radi jaču supresiju. Ako si IVF početnik, tj. nisi već bila u IVF-u s nečim, pa vidjela da ti eventualno ne paše - isto ti je.

----------


## loks

hvala *ina33*. bila već u postupku i znam kako funkcioniraju decap. i kako reagiram, i znam za to da neki lijekovi moraju na hladno. ako su već izmiksani sastojci obavezno su u frižideru, a ako nisu onda ne triba. zabrijala sam da je suprefact kao neki sprej...ma nemam pojma...nešto sam pomiješala. ako su to injekcije i ako postoje samo u obliku injekcije onda mi je sve jasno

----------


## ina33

Suprefact ima i sprej i injekcije. U Mariboru sprej nije opcija, isključivo suprefakt ili decapeptyl INJEKCIJE, kod nas se uglavnom špricalo suprefakt u nos... Ne znam zašto u MB-u sprej nije na listi, valjda zbog preciznijeg doziranja injekcija.

----------


## taca70

Ja ne mogu reci da me Mb razocarao, sve je dobro funkcioniralo i ulijevalo povjerenje ali na kraju od 6 cura za koje znam da su u 3.mj bile u postupku i koje se vrte oko 40.god niti jedna nije imala+.Znam da je to kriticna dobna skupina, imale smo solidan br.js i embrija.
Aurora, kako si prolazila u dosadasnjim postupcima?

----------


## Dodirko

Meni je dr. L rekao da je decapeptyl jači od suprefacta te meni predložio suprefact zbog loše reakcije jajnika te nema potrebe toliku supresiu raditi.

----------


## Gabi25

*tuzna* ovo ti je moje iskustvo- poslala papire poštom u 12/09, kroz 2 tjedna dobila odgovor da sam stavljena na listu čekanja, negdje krajem 2/10 dobila poštom termin za postupak (12/10) i u istoj toj pošti popis dodatnih pretraga koje trebam napraviti. Znači od slanja papira na termin sam čekala 3 mjeseca.
Pokušala sam ih dobiti da odem na konzultacije ali nisam uspjela pa sam odustala i odlučila da ću ići u postupak bez konzultacija. Što se tiče lijekova, neću ništa kupovati do prvog UZV 22.11. pa ću onda u Mariboru kupiti ili Gonale ili Menopure na preporuku doktora.
Savjetujem tvojoj jetrvi da ne brine jer su je primitkom pošte sigurno stavili na listu čekanja i javit će joj se. 

Inače moram još nadodati vezano za očekivanja i razočaranja u Maribor- mislim da je najveći problem što mi svi od Maribora očekujemo ''čudo'', i sama to očekujem iako se 100 puta lupim po glavi i kažem sama sebi da je veća mogućnost neuspjeha nego uspjeha i da toga moram biti svjesna. Ali jednostavno me povuku sve te priče i sve te pozitivne bete a onda me negativne vrate u realnost. Maribor je uspješniji nego neke druge klinike, to je činjenica, nema ograničenja u zakonu ali opet nije čudotvoran i 100% uspješan. I to je ono što si stalno ponavljam da ne bi previše poletjela.

----------


## ina33

Kad sam ja bila, sve mlađe su imale blastociste (3 žene iz Srbije su bile, one tradicionalno brže u svom reproduktivnom vremenu dođu u Maribor jer je tamo bila prije samo jedna klinka - Jevremova - sad se nešto otvorilo u Novom Sadu). Te tri Srpkinje su sve tri ostale trudne, imale su super embrije - blastociste izgleda kao u bivšem avataru od vikki. Od starijih, mahom Hrvatica, nije bilo baš uspjeha toliko. Jako je to korelirano s godinama. Osim toga, žene koje su i u Hrvatskoj dolazile prije zakona do blastocista, njima nije baš nešto puno pomoglo. I treća stvar - nema magičnog mjesta, na žalost. Postoji samo mjesto gdje je šansa da će doći do trudnoće veća i mjesto gdje je šansa veća da će te razvlačit i zafrkavat s administrativnim glupostima, a za realno dosta manje uspješne postupke. I u Maribor treba ići ako se ima reakciju, ako ne onda nema baš smisla...

----------


## ina33

Osim ako se ne može upast prije od tih godinu dana, mislim da sam prije čula od jedne svoje poznanice da je tamo išla na prirodnjak jer je isto imala problema s reakcijom. Prava istina je, mislim, da je IVF toliko teška i nepredvidiva stvar, čak i kad puca iz svih svojih topova (znači, puna stimulacija, sa oplodnjom i zamrzavanjem svih js) osim ako se ne kreće kad je žena ispod 30-te... Zato su i žene koje su kandidati da doniraju svoju jajnu stanicu u vrlo mladoj kateogriji. Takvih mladih je kod nas malo jer te nitko ne tjera na ići brže, jer je tad spika ima se vremena i čekajte, pa dijagnostika i kud ćete odmah na IVF.

----------


## Dodirko

A Ina33 sada si me bacila u bed sa zadnjom rečenicom...  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Nije mi to bila namjera. Ja bih i dalje birala Maribor po kriteriju najboljeg laba u regiji, imala reakciju ili ne, u međuvremenu, dok se čeka, bi ubacivala nešto drugo. Znam ženu koja je zatrudnila u Mariboru u visokim godinama - 2 oplođene jajne stanice, prvi put ništa, 3 oplođene jajne stanice, bingo. Znam ženu s jednim transferiranim embrijem 3. dan - uspila nedavno. Znam žene iz prijašnjeg doba - Timmy, lara01, visok FSH, po par stanica, pa zatrudnile. 

Ali, načelno gledano, u Maribor treba ići mlad jer tad može najbolje pomoći, tj. treba ići što prije. Ja se dan danas kajem što nisam za pola skratila svoj MPO put u Hrvatskoj i otšla u Maribor bitno ranije. Zato ja to trubim, jer me to izjeda, a i meni su prije govorili idi, idi, mislila sam kud ću pored Hrvatske u tamo neku kliniku ne u Ljubljani, nego u nekom Mariboru... Plus, nisam shvaćala koliko je bitan lab i uvjeti za MPO (svi, zakonski, lova koju bolnica ima), mislila sam kod dobrog sam ginića, najboljeg u RH...

----------


## Dodirko

Slažem se potpuno sa tobom samo se preispitujem da li je to baš najbolja odluka. Dr. L mi je rekao da me on ne bi više stimulirao.... i to mi odzvanja u glavi... A sa druge strane jako jako se bojim neuspjeha...

----------


## Gabi25

Kod mene je jedina sreća u nesreći ta moja jednoznačna dijagnoza gdje nema neke pomoći ni čekanja pa me nisu puno ni razvlačili- ja sam sa svojih 25 već krenula sa MPO stažem. Nema AIH-ova, pa sam tu uštedila puno vremena plus što sam se odmah iza prvog neuspjeha sa klomifenima prijavila za Maribor- i iako sam mislila da ga neću dočekati- eto ipak jesam.
Dodirko treba se uvijek nadati, a sada kada si već tu budi optimistična i vjeruj Mb labu i timu

----------


## ina33

Ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla i bila bih mirna jer sam probala i Maribor tj. mariborski lab. Ne znam što znači to da te ne bi više stimulirao, vidim da si imala samo 3 stimulacije pa ne kužim, jel' zbog FSH-a? Također, ako nisi kandidat za stimulaciju, sumnjam da bi te u Mariboru primili jer imaju dovoljno pacijenata i koliko shvaćam, ipak rade trijažu u smislu da su neke odgovarali tj. upućivali na donaciju - visoke godine visok FSH jer je to teže nego mlade godine i visok FSH.

----------


## Dodirko

3 stimulacije 6 embrija i to u trećoj stimulaciji 3 embrija. A idem u Maribor upravo zbog laba. Moram probati. FSH oko 10.  Optimistična sam samo me strah.

----------


## ina33

Ja bih išla, probaj Maribor! Nije magično mjesto, daleko od toga, ali ja sam osobno uvjerena da je najbolje mjesto u našem širem okružju, nadam se da ovaj štrajk one-time event i da će moći mirno raditi, jer za radit dobar MPO treba ti stabilnosti i mira.

----------


## mare157

Čitam ovu diskusiju i ne mogu a da ne napišem nešto. Svako ima svoje zarloge zašto ide negdje ili neide negdje i zato se nebi htjela u to miješati. Želim reći da smo se mi odmah u startu 15 dana nakon 1.nalaza s-grama naručili na konzult.u Ri i nakon tih konzultacija od kojih nije sad prošlo ni godina dana, već slijedeći dan sam neprestano zvala Mb da se naručimo za konzultacije i kod njih. Moj tj., naš razlog je bio teška muška neplodnost iako mm ima 26 god i moje godine (32). Iako to nisu neke strašne godine za ivf nisam nikako mogla eliminirati podsvjest koja mi je govorila da mi je 35.pred vratima i da ćemo od para koji bi mogao imati dobru reakciju i uspješnost postati par sa jako malim šansama za uspijeh. Također, novi zakon koji je tad stupio na snagu dodatno nam je dao vjetar u leđa da probamo u Mb. Nakon jedne inseminecije u nemogućim uvjetima u kbc Ri i 2 icsi-ja gdje u 2.nismo ni došli do transfera shvatila sam da sam napravila najbolju moguću stvar kad sam paralelno radila na Ri i Mb. Nikada neću zaboraviti prvu užasno bolnu punkciju i kako mi je rečeno da požurim s dizanjem sa stola jer imaju gužvu, a skoro nisu ni iglu izvadili iz mene, onda na transferu nagovaranje da vratim jedan 8-st enbrij 3.dan iako sam imala 2 jednake kvalitete i diskusija da želim oba i da ne želim da jednog bace jer je njih strah blizanačke T. U 2.postupku nakon što se jedna js nije oplodila, a 2.se prestala razvijati nisam mogla razgovarati sa biologicom jer je imala posla. Tražila sam termin za razgovor bilo kad, nisam ga mogla dobiti. Tražila sam kasnije ime biologice, rečeno mi je da nije problem u biologu. Nisam to ni mislila, samo sam željela da nam neko objasni šta se dogodilo i šta i kako dalje, da nas primi kao ljude i porazgovara s nama. Nismo dobili nikakve odgovore. Bila sam presretna da se bliži termin našeg postupka u Mb. Kad mi je poštom stigao protokol dobili smo unutra i cijeli popis ljudi koji rade na odjelu, sve doktore, sestre, biologe, embriologe, samo što nije pisalo ime čistaćice. To mi je dalo nevjerovatnu vjeru da idemo na pravo mjesto koje nije magično, koje nema uspješnost 100% (nema ga niko), ali na kojem se niko ne skriva i na kojem ću dobiti tretman kakav zaslužujem i odgovore koji su mi potrebni da mogu normalno živjeti i pokušavati dok jednom ne uspijemo. Jednostavno mislim da na toj klinici mogu ispuniti sve preduvjete od srdačnosti do stručnosti i to je naš razlog odlaska tamo. I naravno da me baca u bed ovaj neuspjeh iz 9.mjeseca i razočaranje od Aurore i štrajk koji je sigurno pridonio takvom ishodu, ali nemogu da se ne nadam da ćemo uspjeti i da će za nas Mb ipak biti magično mjesto.
Malo sam odužila, ali nisam mogla to ne napisati.

----------


## BlaBla123

Poz,
U 2.tjednu sam Decapeptyla,sutra zadnja tableta Logesta. Povremeno osjetim u jednom jajniku blagu napuhnutost, slican osjecaj kao kod klomifenskog ciklausa kad ima nekoliko velikih folikula preko 20 mm...
Vi koje ste nazalost imale cistu u sred IVF, je lki bilo ikakvih simptoma prije samog 1. kontrolnog UZV?
(Sori ako sam trebala ovo staviti negdje drugo).

----------


## fresia

Blabla,

Nažalost, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, na isti način osjećam desni jajnik :Unsure:  ( u istoj smo fazi terapije).
Nadam se da će biti ok.

----------


## mare157

Ja sam u istoj nedoumici, svako toliko me stisne malo lijevi, malo desni jajnik. Radila sam kontrolu-uzv prije inekcija i sve je bilo ok. Nadam se da je to normalno.
*fresia* kako masnica?

----------


## fresia

Mare,
Modrica je tu, tamnoljubičasta, očekujem da će izmijeniti sve boje :Smile: 
(izvinjavam se za OT)
Ali još sam živa i nastavljam dalje  :Smile: 
Vidimo se 4.10, na prvom UZ...

----------


## mimi

Cure molim vas za pomoć vezano za dan prvog UZV u Mariboru i uzimanja menopura. Naime ja sam u dugom protokolu bez kontracepcijskih pilula i uzimam Decapeptyle.Sestra Jasna mi je rekla da se javim prvi dan menstruacije kako bi mi rekla kad da dođem na UZV, ali ne mogu je dobiti...
Da li netko zna do kojeg dana ciklusa je moguće obaviti prvi UZV i početi uzimati hormone?

----------


## Strumpfica

> Više-manje slično. Suprefact injekcije se moraju miskati, Decapeptyl ne, samo izvadiš kapicu i pikneš, ali zato idu u frižider. Pravilo je, ako sam dobro zapamtila, da ovo što ide u prahu ne mora u frižider, ali je zafrkancija veća za pripremu injekcije, ovo što se ne miksa mora u frižider, znači, ovisna si o vremenu pikanja - najbolje ujutro jer kako ćeš nanašat lijek tipa na posao s komadima leda... Navodno decapeptyl radi jaču supresiju. Ako si IVF početnik, tj. nisi već bila u IVF-u s nečim, pa vidjela da ti eventualno ne paše - isto ti je.


 Sestra Jasna je rekla da decapeptyle pikamo između 15 i 19 sati, znam da  je timing nezgodan ali valjda je tako s razlogom rekla

----------


## Strumpfica

> Poz,
> U 2.tjednu sam Decapeptyla,sutra zadnja tableta Logesta. Povremeno osjetim u jednom jajniku blagu napuhnutost, slican osjecaj kao kod klomifenskog ciklausa kad ima nekoliko velikih folikula preko 20 mm...
> Vi koje ste nazalost imale cistu u sred IVF, je lki bilo ikakvih simptoma prije samog 1. kontrolnog UZV?
> (Sori ako sam trebala ovo staviti negdje drugo).


 Doktorica me upozorila da su s logestom česta probojna krvarenja, da li je to točno?

----------


## ina33

> Sestra Jasna je rekla da decapeptyle pikamo između 15 i 19 sati, znam da je timing nezgodan ali valjda je tako s razlogom rekla


Vidiš, baš čudno... Nama nije postavljala uvjete, izričito sam je pitala može li ujutro, rekla OK. valjda je to njima da im se svi pikaju u isto vrijeme pa da im je jednostavnije sve to računat...?

----------


## fresia

Strumfice,
Za Logest ti samo mogu reći iz sopstvenog iskustva da nisam imala probojno krvarenje, a sutra završavam sa drugim ciklusom tableta.

----------


## mare157

I moje iskustvo s Logestom je ok, ali ima o tome više na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/13214-P...kontracepcijom
Krvarenje nikakvo nisam imala, jedino je menga trajala jedan dan  :Shock:

----------


## nina1

cure koje ste na uzv u mb 04.10.2010. da li ste dobile termin uzv-a?
meni sestra jasna obećala da će javiti termin ali ne javlja, a moram znati da li da uzmem godišnji ili ne ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fresia

Sestra Jasna je rekla poslati termin, ali nije još.
Najavila sam godišnji, pa šta bude  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Nemam ni ja termin. Kad dobijem, objavljujem momentalno!  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim.
I ja trebam uskoro postati Mariborčanka, imala sam jednu neuspješnu inseminaciju i neuspjeli icsi na vv. Protokol sam dobila u 8.mjesecu. Počela sam 1.9. piti kontracepciju, a odabrala sam Cilest. Prvi uzv trebam imati u mjestu stanovanja (Slavonka još jedna), a predviđena punkcija mi je 20.11.
Telefonski nije bilo teorije da ih dobijem, ubila ne ona sekretarica i številka, pa sam poslala mail, ali nikakav odgovor. Malo mi se zakompliciralo jer imam povišen prolaktin pa sad to istražujem i skupljam nalaze. Imam jednu stresnu situaciju već duže vrijeme, ali mi je endokrinolog rekao da je moguće i od stimulacije iz prošlog pokušaja, a to je bilo u 4.mjesecu. Malo me muči što mene nisu narčili ni na kakve konzultacije. Eto pridružujem vam se.

----------


## Dodirko

Ameri dobro došla i želim da vam Maribor "donese" bebicu.

Ne razumijem što si htjela pitati ili uopće nema pitanja već si nam se htjela predstaviti....

Prolaktin možeš regulirati tabletama. Do 20.11. imaš dosta vremena.  Poslala si im papire?

----------


## loks

*aneri* nema veze što te nisu naručili. čim si protokol dobila znači da su tvoje nalaze proučili i vjerojatno po specifičnom problemu koji imate odredili terapiju, uzeli u obzir povišeni prolaktin i sve ostalo što ne štima. možda bi prvi uzv mogla iskoristit dva u jedan pa dobit i informacije/konzultacije, a obzirom da ne ideš nego tek na 2. ćeš onda tada. nemoj se brinut...ne bi vas uzeli u postupak da smatraju da neš ne štima i smeta

----------


## zeljana

> Cure molim vas za pomoć vezano za dan prvog UZV u Mariboru i uzimanja menopura. Naime ja sam u dugom protokolu bez kontracepcijskih pilula i uzimam Decapeptyle.Sestra Jasna mi je rekla da se javim prvi dan menstruacije kako bi mi rekla kad da dođem na UZV, ali ne mogu je dobiti...
> Da li netko zna do kojeg dana ciklusa je moguće obaviti prvi UZV i početi uzimati hormone?


drugi ili treci dan ciklusa moras ici na UZ, mada mozes to uraditi i u svom gradu, ali kod nekog MPO doktora , sedmi dan MB i pocetak sa menopurima. Ili ako si blizu otidji 2 il 3 dan na UZ u Marbor.
Srecno

----------


## zeljana

I naravno da me baca u bed ovaj neuspjeh iz 9.mjeseca i razočaranje od Aurore i štrajk koji je sigurno pridonio takvom ishodu, ali nemogu da se ne nadam da ćemo uspjeti i da će za nas Mb ipak biti magično mjesto.
Malo sam odužila, ali nisam mogla to ne napisati.[/QUOTE]
Samo naprijed, ja 40 godina, 5 mjesec MB, prvi put....20 nedjelja/djecak  :Smile: 
Srecno

----------


## Aurora*

> Malo me muči što mene nisu narčili ni na kakve konzultacije.


Ako ti sama izricito ne trazis termin za konzultacije oni ti ga u Mariboru sami od sebe nece ni ponuditi. Obzirom na iznenadni problem koji ti se pojavio u vezi prolaktina mozda ne bi bilo lose da jos jednom pokusas s njima stupiti u kontakt i traziti od njih savijet po tom pitanju (prolaktin se regulira npr. s Bromergonom, ali mislim da ga je potrebno uzimati malo duze vremena - 2, 3 mjeseca zato ne mozes cekati zadnji cas za to!). Malo mi je cudno da ih nisi uspjela dobiti putem e-maila, jer moje iskustvo je takvo da sam od trenutka primitka protokola bez problema komunicirala s njima na taj nacin. Probaj im poslati svoj e-mail kao _Reply_ na onaj njihov u kojem su ti poslali protokol.  :Wink:

----------


## Strumpfica

> I moje iskustvo s Logestom je ok, ali ima o tome više na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/13214-P...kontracepcijom
> Krvarenje nikakvo nisam imala, jedino je menga trajala jedan dan


 Odlično, i tak nisam navikla na duge menstruacije (max 3 dana)
 :Smile: 

Vidim da ste se raspisale o starima i mladima, gdje je granica 30? 35? Mene s 33 svi uvjeravaju da sam još mlada i da ima vremena(mada ja baš i nemam takav feeling)....

----------


## Aurora*

> *aneri* nema veze što te nisu naručili. *čim si protokol dobila znači da su tvoje nalaze proučili i vjerojatno po specifičnom problemu koji imate odredili terapiju, uzeli u obzir povišeni prolaktin i sve ostalo što ne štima*. možda bi prvi uzv mogla iskoristit dva u jedan pa dobit i informacije/konzultacije, a obzirom da ne ideš nego tek na 2. ćeš onda tada. nemoj se brinut...ne bi vas uzeli u postupak da smatraju da neš ne štima i smeta


Ovo mislim da je jedna velika zabluda o Mariboru. U takvoj zabludi sam bila i ja i upravo u tome lezi bit svog mog razocaranja. U Mariboru se ne posvecuju problemu individualno nista vise nego u bilo kojoj drugoj klinici. Ako mislite da ce vasu dokumentaciju detaljno prouciti i njoj uociti iznimke koje bi mogle biti kljucne bas za vas slucaj bojim se da cete se u tome jako prevariti. 

Maribor nije klinika koja temelji na individualnom pristupu pacijentima. 

Maribor je klinika koja je uspostavila besprijekoran sistem izvodjenja postupaka potpomognute oplodnje i upravo na tome, po mom misljenju, temelji sigurnost, odnosno povjerenje kojega mi kao pacijenti o njima stecemo.

Vjerujem da Maribor ima vrhunski tim i vrhunski laboratorij. Za vecinu je to najvaznije od svega i vjerajatno su pak zahvaljujuci tome toliko uspjesna i cijenjena klinika. 

Ali, ako je vas slucaj takav da zahtjeva bilo kakvu korekciju prilikom rutinskog izvodjenja postupka ili prilagodbu vasim zeljama i potrebama, u Mariboru ce se prema tome odnositi kao i bilo gdje drugdje. Mozda ce vam uz malo srece i izaci u susret, ali sasvim sigurno se tome nece posvetiti s jednakom paznjom i profesionalnoscu kao unutar svoje ustaljene prakse. 

Do te spoznaje sam, na svoju veliku zalost, dosla na temelju vlastitog iskustva. Kada bi na ovim stranicam ikada imala priliku procitati ijednu kritiku na taj racun sigurno bih imala neka druga ocekivanja pa bi samim time i moje razocarenje bilo manje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpisujem Auroru, takvo je i moje mišljenje u svezi Maribora.
Oni odrade taj tehnički dio super, ali kod malo zamršenijih slučajeva neće otkriti "toplu vodu"

----------


## Marnie

> Ali, ako je vas slucaj takav da zahtjeva bilo kakvu korekciju prilikom rutinskog izvodjenja postupka ili prilagodbu vasim zeljama i potrebama, u Mariboru ce se prema tome odnositi kao i bilo gdje drugdje. Mozda ce vam uz malo srece i izaci u susret, ali sasvim sigurno se tome nece posvetiti s jednakom paznjom i profesionalnoscu kao unutar svoje ustaljene prakse.


Aurora, slažem se s tobom da ne obraćaju preveliku pažnju na individualan pristup problematici pacijenata. Pogotovo ako samo nalaze šaljete poštom i ne inzistirate na konzultacijama. 
Prije našeg postupka u Mb bili smo 3 puta na konzultacijama. I vjerujte, bila nam je užasna gnjavaža izostajati s posla voziti se simo tamo, ali morali smo tako, jer rutinski mariborski postupak nije bio nikako za nas. Zbog tih konzultacija sam dobila individualni pristup pogotovo u određivanju stimulacije i terapije, ali moram priznati ne koliko sam htjela, jer kad smo krenuli u sami postupak na svakom UZV-u mi je bio drugi doktor i niti jedan nije savjetovao ništa za recimo poboljšanje endometrija koji nije bio baš super i slično. Postupak nije bio uspješan, ali nisam se razočarala u kliniku, jer sam shvatila da oni jednostavno tako funkcioniraju - kao dobro podmazana MPO mašinerija s izvrsnim laboratorijom i to je sve. Nema kod njih individualnog pristupa. Ja sam išla tamo radi tog izvrsnog laboratorija, ali niti oni ne mogu napraviti čuda.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam bila također na konzultacijama, isto tako dobila sam jaku stimulaciju zbog visokog FSH, ali trebali su me staviti na kratki antagonist protokol a ne sa decapeptilom, a najviše mi je bilo krivo što u zadnjem doticaju s klinikom nisam dobila neke odgovore na moja pitanja npr. zašto sam tako slabo odreagirala na stimulaciju, dr. mi je posvetila ako 5 min. vremena, biologa nisam ni vidjela i to je to, nije uspjelo, smrzlića nismo imali za dalje

----------


## Marnie

Potpisujem Mali Mimi. Sve je to nedovoljno s obzirom koliko se plaća postupak.

----------


## rozalija

Cure u potpunosti se slažem s vama po pitanju Maribora i indivudalnog pristupa pacijentima, toga gore baš i nema u nekoj mjeri. Mi smo isto bili na konzultacijama prije postupka, razgovarali smo sa dr, ništa specijalno. Isto mislim da je to jedan dobro uigrani tim, mašinerija za potpomognutu oplodnju u kojoj nema pristupa individualnim slučajevima a s druge strane tim je dobar, biolog je odličan, lab je odličan i nade u uspijeh zbog svega toga postoje. A da mnoga pitanja ostanu neodogovorena.
U našem postupku najveću pomoć i podršku pružila nam je sestra Jasna, sva dodatna pitanja koja sam imala upućivala sam njoj. Čak sam bila i naporna ponekad ali na svako moje pos tavljeno pitanje je razgovarala s doktorom i ubrzo bih stigao odgovor. Sestra Jasna je stvarno "zlato" mariborske klinike  i ako može , ako nije baš u prevelikoj gužvi, stvarno pomogne.

----------


## ina33

Moj bi savjet svima koji idu u Maribor da obavezno idu na konzultacije i prije dobivanja protokola mailom protresu sva pitanja. Vjerojatno je dio frustracije sada ležao u činjenici što su bili u štrajku pa je sve skupa bilo dodatno otežano, ne znam. 

Mislim da je užasno važno da se na ovim stranicama, i na svim stranicama ovog pdf-a pišu sva, i negativna i pozitivna iskustva. Mislim da je fritulica detaljno opisala svoje razočarenje Mariborom iu čemu se sastojalo, ali to je bilo pred x stranica, pa je bio slučaj perkice (jedna stara forumašica), pa cura iz kategorije 39+ ili low respondera. Vjerujem da su sva iskustva ljudima koji se spremaju u Maribor dragocjena.

I mislim da kod svega treba bit otvoren i za pozitivno i za negativno, iako je nekima češća reakcija neću se nervirat, mislim sad pozitivno, valjda znaju ... "jer mi neće u protivnom uspjet zbog stresa" (to često svaku toliko iskrsne kao nastavak) ili na dubioze pa imaju sto mišljenja o jednoj stvari (ja sam taj đir). Ipak svak ima neki svoj filter u primanju informacija.

Ta neka sredina...ja je osobno nisam uspjela naći, ali valjda to nije za očekivati, svak ima svoje "očeale".

Cure, sretno, ma gdje išle poslije ili za vrijeme Maribora.

----------


## aneri

Znam da se može sniziti prolaktin, ali su mi preporučili da istražim sve uzroke pa tek onda na terapiju. Naime tek sam nedavno saznala da se prolaktin vadi tek nakon najmanje pola sata ležanja. Tako sad trebam po protokolu piti kontracepciju do 4.10. pa kad dobijem 3-5 dan vaditi prolaktin.
Što se tiče Maribora zbunjena sam jer sam prvo trebala javiti mailom da potvrđujem postupak nakon što sam dobila protokol. Uradila. Nikakav odogovor. Nakon toga su mi rekli da javim datum kad sam počela s kontracepcijom i da ponovim nalaz prolaktina. Javila i to i objasnila da skupljam nalaze. I opet nikakav odgovor. Pa me zanima da li to što ne odgovaraju znači da je sve i dalje po protokolu ili me uopće ne doživljavaju.
Sorry, na podužem postu, ne bi htjela biti naporna samo ne bi da napravim nekakav propust.

----------


## mimi

hvala željana, uspjela sam ih dobiti i sutra idem na UZV Maribor. Vidim da cure govore o visokom prolaktinu, da li su vas prije postupka tražili nalaze hormona?ja sam zadnji put vadila kompletne hormone u 08/2008, jedino sam FSH vadila 10/2009. Nalazi su bili OK i nikad me nitko nije više tražio da ponovim nalaz hormone,iako sam od 06/2009 do sada imala 3 icsi postupka. U svim nalazimaprolaktin mi je bio blizu gornje granice, ne znam da li bi trebalo ponoviti hormone?
da li ste vi kontrolirale hormone i po čijoj preporuci?

----------


## taca70

Htjela bih samo potpisati Auroru i ostale cure.Drago mi je da se potegnula tema i o drugoj strani medalje.U Mb je stvarno taj neindividualni pristup izrazen.Osim toga imam nultu stopu tolerancije prema nemogucnosti stupanja u kontakt s njima posebno u situacijama kad vam gori pod petama.Ipak, ja imam vise dobrih dojmova nego losih.Mozda sam razmazena ali nedostaje mi onaj feeling da sam kod dr. koji me prati od pocetka i u glavi ima cijelu moju povijet bolesti pa ovisno o tome i vodi postupak.Steta sto smo osudeni na ovakav zakon i MPO (ne)uvjete.

----------


## Gabi25

Naravno da svaka medalja ima dvije strane i mislim da je sve stvar percepcije- ja sam recimo nekako jedva ''prožvakala'' tu nemogućnost komunikacije s njima kao i to da nema individualnog pristupa (ali i nisam neki komplicirani slučaj) ali u zamjenu za činjenicu da će mi oploditi sve jajne stanice i da niti jednu jedinu neće baciti. I da će s njima postupati na najbolji mogući način. I da su mi šanse puno veće jer nema ograničenja oplodnje. I da ćemo, ako nam i ne uspije, nadam se imati koji smrzlić. Meni je to više pro nego contra i to mi je sasvim dovoljno. Možda gledam crno bijelo, ali obzirom na iskustvo koje sam prošla kod nas zbog zakona- Maribor je naša svjetla točka.

*aneri* čudno mi je da ti nisu ništa odgovorili na te mailove. Jesi radila reply na ono što su ti oni poslali? Ja sam im poslala 2 maila i sestra Jasna mi je na oba odgovorila u roku pola sata. Kako je Aurora* rekla- sada ta komunikacija ide besprijekorno

----------


## ina33

Još jedan moj savjet za cure koje su u Mariboru... obavezno proučit sve svoje prošle postupke, koji je broj ampula bio korišten i kako su reagirale. Standardni početak u MB-u je po 2 ampule za mlade žene, ali ako imate prethodno iskustvo - prethodne stimulacije - to je predragocjeno da bi se ta info zaboravila. I to im pri dogovoru za terapiju predočite (doduše, oni to i traže).

----------


## mare157

*ina33*a šta ću ja jadna, imala 2 klomifenska koji se niti ne računaju kao stimulacija. Sad su me malo cure poplašile, sve je to istina što pišu, vidi se to u svakom mailu koji stigne iz Mb da nema individualnog pristupa, ali ja nekako napucala ružičaste naočale i kod mene sve super! A sad me počelo pilati i to što mi je ovo prva prava stimulacija tako da ispada da mi je ovo kao neki "testni" postupak u kojem će se tek vidjeti moja reakcija i sve ostalo... Baš sam nekako klonula... (možda su i hormoni krivi... :Grin: )

----------


## loks

skroz se slažem da se ovdi trebaju izlagat i pozitivna i negativna iskustva, jer bez toga kako ćemo uopće znati što možemo očekivati. naravno ako smo friški u tome a svi koji pričaju o Mb samo hvale, i još uz osobno pozitivno iskustvo na konz., razgovoru i komunikaciji sa njima, kako očekivati nekakve negativnosti. 
*aneri* probaj sestru zvati na 00386 31 577 101 od 14 do 14.30, vjerojatno si taj broj u protokolu i dobila ili na 00386 2 321 2462. ja sam ju dobila iz prve oba puta i odgovorila je smireno i detaljno na svako moje pitanje i još mi se žena izvinula što se na prvi broj nije javila (rekla sam da sam tamo zvala u vrijeme kad kažu) jer da nije do njega ni stigla. 
i upravo šta ina33 kaže da si cure obrate pažnju. ja sam mu sve isprezentirala, pripremila i postavila brdo pitanja iz kojih se razvio razgovor. nama je doktor pregledao sve nalaze, prijašnje postupke (i inseminacije), reagiranje, broj js i sve baš sve. od onog najobičnijeg objašnjenja šta mpo uopće je do razlike u zakonima, načinima, stimulaciji. meni je doduše lakše jer sam si posložila u glavi da iako plaćam nisam baš ni A.Jolie ni B.Pitt pa samim time sam ok sama sa sobom i ne očekujem cijeli bolnički odbor da me dočekuje i misle samo o meni. a neke se stvari izdešavaju ponekad na loše a ponekad na dobro, jednostavno taj veoma bitan čimbenik sreće utječe upravo na to i kako bi *mare157* rekla i ja ću maštati da je to moje najsretnije mjesto, a ako ne bude o tome ću razmišljati kad vrijeme dođe. i opeda imam potrebu napomenuti da se slažem kako treba iznostiti i poz i neg iskustva ali konretne činjenice, kako bi se mogli usporediti i pripremiti na osnovu nečijeg prijašnjeg iskustva...to je od neprocijenjive važnosti
oprostite na dugom postu... :Kiss:  vas sve i naravno svima želim neprocijenjivu sreću u postupcima!!!

----------


## ina33

> *ina33*a šta ću ja jadna, imala 2 klomifenska koji se niti ne računaju kao stimulacija. Sad su me malo cure poplašile, sve je to istina što pišu, vidi se to u svakom mailu koji stigne iz Mb da nema individualnog pristupa, ali ja nekako napucala ružičaste naočale i kod mene sve super! A sad me počelo pilati i to što mi je ovo prva prava stimulacija tako da ispada da mi je ovo kao neki "testni" postupak u kojem će se tek vidjeti moja reakcija i sve ostalo... Baš sam nekako klonula... (možda su i hormoni krivi...)


Svaki prvi IVF je nužno testni, to moraš tako uzet. Svaki idući ipak crpi na nekom prethodnom iskustvu. Koliko ti je godina? Tebi će složit standard, a možda ti jedino i standard treba - po 2 gonala dnevno, pa će dizat na 3 ako bude trebalo.

----------


## mare157

*ina* imam 32 g, mm 26... Kod mene sve 5, stvarno nikad problema rekli u Ri "vi možete sutra ostati T", ali zato mm... Nema veze, ovo sve me sad potaklo da si složim ponovo sve nalaze i papire što smo im poslali, prisjetim se kako je bilo u protekla 2 postupka, smirim živce i čvrsto stisnem fige pa kud puklo.
I nemam ni ja ništa protiv da se pišu i poz. i neg. iskustva jer u pravilu ova negativna puno više mogu pomoći i iz njih se vade pouke za dalje i eliminiraju eventualne moguće greške. Puno je više koristi od njih jer služe kao upozorenja za cure koje tek trebaju to proći.
A mene sad malo i pila jer sam još u utorak poslala mail s upitom u koliko sati da dođemo 4.10. i još nema odgovora. U biti više mi smeta to neodgovaranje nego što neznam kad ću imati termin.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da će ti složit to kako sam ti gore rekla i mislim da je to za prvi IVF skroz OK. Sretno!

----------


## molu

*Mare157* ja sam u sličnoj situaciji, prošla tu 2 AIH i 2 klomifenska IVF-a. U postupak bi trebali u 3.2011. Mislila sam do tada odraditi tu jedan stimulirani IVF, ali me zeznula cijela situacija na VV. Tako da isto idem u "nepoznato".

Valjda ćemo imati i malo sreće

----------


## mare157

*ina, molu* hvala vam.  :Kiss:  Već 100 puta izgovoreno i napisano pa ću samo ponoviti - biti će sve ok! Pokušavam u to čvrsto vjerovati svaki dan i nadam se da je to pola puta do uspjeha! :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Ja sam bila također na konzultacijama, isto tako dobila sam jaku stimulaciju zbog visokog FSH, ali trebali su me staviti na kratki antagonist protokol a ne sa decapeptilom, a najviše mi je bilo krivo što u zadnjem doticaju s klinikom nisam dobila neke odgovore na moja pitanja npr. zašto sam tako slabo odreagirala na stimulaciju, dr. mi je posvetila ako 5 min. vremena, biologa nisam ni vidjela i to je to, nije uspjelo, smrzlića nismo imali za dalje


Evo i mog MB iskustva - zaista mislim da je to klinika za mlade zene i one s dobrom reakcijom na stimulaciju. Ja i mm smo isli na konzultacije i tada je slijedilo prvo razocarenje jer nam je dr. posvetio svega 10-ak minuta i u tom vremenu je telefonirao s jednim pacijentom. Presli smo preko toga jer mi je to bio prvi postupak i isla sam na cinjenicu da je to uobicajeno. Postupak mi je zakazan za godinu dana. Od pretraga mi je bio zaokruzen samo nalaz za HIV, hepatitis i dr. Ostalo nista s obzirom na godine kako je on rekao. Ostale pretrage sam napravila na svoj racun i pokazalo se da je mm pozitivan na ureaplasmu (ja nalaz nisam radila), medjutim to nije odgodjalo postupak. Druga stvar je moja pozitivna trombofilija na koju me nitko nije upozorio iako sam rekla da sam imala jedan spontani. Treca visoki FSH (oko 23) i propisani drugi protokol sa gonalima  :Rolling Eyes:  Posto mi je to bio prvi IVF pitala sam koje injekcije trebam kupiti i receno mi je da je svejedno. Kupila sam gonale da bi mi nakon UZV  rekli da uzmem menopure. Posto sam rekla da sam vec uzela po njihovom naputku 30 gonala, rekli su da mogu i s njima. Pri UZV nisam imala nikakve inf. o debljini endometrija i sl, a nisam tada znala ni sto ih trebam pitati. Doslo je do trudnoce, nazalost biokemijske (sto dokazuj da su zaista dobri biolozi), ali dr. V nisam niti vidjela vec me je vodila dr. Kovac. Jedino moram pohvaliti sestre koje su zaista izuzetne. Jos jedan pristup - u Cita me zvao sobno dr. P. i pitao o ishou, a u MB sestra J...

----------


## ina33

Evo kako to ja vidim:

- ureaplasma, klamidija itd. - oni to ne traže i njihov je pristup to hendla ženin primarac i ako ima nešto, rješavat će se mimo nas. Ja se slažem s tim pristupom ful. Žene koje spontano zatrudnjuju sigurno imaju istu količinu baja kao i mi (do na to što je možda veća vjerojatnost da je u večem riziku žena koja je stalno po ordinacijama i po bolnicama). Imala sam klamidiju neposredno pred postupak u Mariboru, popila antibiotik i krenila. Čini mi se da su loši brisevi sredstvo po našim bolnicama da se menadžiraju liste i još malo odgodi postupak (kao i androlog na VV-u za većinu parova). To je moje najiskrenije i nepiplomatsko mišljenje o tome;
- trombofilije - upitan value add. Ne znam pratite li Martininu priču preko MiB-a, navodno je većinsko mišljenje da je kod nje gubitak djeteta bila tragična slučajnost;
- visoki FSH - frendica moja, 42 godine, visok FSH, konjska doza gonala, 3 stanice prvi put, 2 stanice drugi put i trudnoća u MB-u;
- da li gonal, da li menopur... Teško je za prvi postupak zanti, ak one i nemoguće. Princip IVF-a funkcionira isprobaj ovo, vidi ono. DONEKLE, do na neko razumno šacanje. Postoje teroije oko svega - menopur kao bolji za starije i low respondere (to naši vrte), pa onda da baš i nije, jer da prvi par dana treba počet s gonalima, a poslije je svejedno. Neki Ameri se drže da za starije mora bit miks gonala i menopura;
- je li zove doktor, zove li sestra - meni osobno svejedno i mislim da nije važno, dok god je informacija PRAVOVREMENA i ja ih mogu dobiti - ovdje leži i moja frustracija s MB-om jer je komuniciranje koji put otežano. CITO je u odnosu na Maribor... ono butik u odnosu na shopping mall po veličini pacijenata;
- gleda li doktor A ili doktor B, transferira li doktor A ili doktor B - računam da i jedan i drugi znaju izmjerit veličinu folikula, debljinu endometrija, odredit kad će štoperica. Uključivanjem više doktora stvara se održivi know-how trnasfer, a ne ono.. ode doktor, raspada se klinika.

Ono što želim svima reći da je IVF koma teški put, da unatoč čačkanjima i svemu tisuću je pitanja, neslaganja oko terapija, pa čak niti oko jednog od osnovnih milestonova - treba li ležat ili ne nakon transfera. SVe se to mijenja, vrti... 

Ta grana medicine je još jako podložna poboljšanjima... Mislim... mi se upuštamo u postupke koji, ovisno o ženinoj dobi, imaju bitno veće šanse ne uspit, nego uspit. Za najbolje mladice oko 30 ta je šansa od 40-50 posto da će ostvarit trudnoću. Tko bi od nas išao na operaciju  koljena uz šansu da će mu bit at best 40-50 posto bolje nakon nje? Mislim da većina ne bi, ali ovo je najbolje što se nudi i ljudi prihvaćaju. Za ove oko 37 to ide niže, za ove oko 40 je više sporadično... 

Pa smo opet tu, takav je to, na žalost, priča. Zato uspjeh i zovu čudom... Ja živim za dan kad neeć bit čudo nego default. Ili bar negdje oko fifty fifty.

----------


## ina33

I još jedan moj osvrt svima - gdje god bili, pitajte, tražite, informirajte se. Ako ste taj tip i ako vam je tako lakše. Individualizacija je moguća, ali za nju se treba fajtat, jer je prevelika klinika, previše pacijenata.

Nemojte se grist niti ako imate sumnje, niti ako ne možete mislit pozitivno, niti ako ne želite sumnje i propitkivanja i želite svoj mir. Svako ima svoje faze i svako je svoj tip. Puno toga je i u sreći, unatoč svom trudu liječnika, znanju, radu, iskustvu, state-of-the-art tehnologiji i najboljim ESHRE praksama. I unatoč svom propitkivanju od strane pacijenta i tome što je napravio sve po ps-u, što je obavio sve pretrage...

Po meni, za IVF početnike ili mladce, Maribor je najbolje mjesto, čak i da IVF zakon u Cro nije bio donešen. Za one koji su na kraju svog puta, možda i nije, ali je mjesto najboljeg laba.

----------


## loks

*ina33*  :Klap:

----------


## ina33

> *ina33*


Pls, ljudi, bez pljeska, nije ovo Otvoreno da su strane sučeljene, nastojimo svako za sebe doći do nekih odgovora, pa i nakon što je sve završilo. Znate onu poslovicu - pomažući drugima, pomažemo sebi. Ona je stvarno tako točna. (Ja si ovako dajem još smisla na moje maratonsko i saga iskustvo i sve svoje lupinge dubioza i očakja i traženja. Mislim se ako nekome malo pomognem, vrijedilo je.)

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja neću ništa komentirati ni pozitivno ni negativno ,ali puno se bolje osijećam u ovome postupku u Mar. nego i u jednome do sad kod nas i vjerujem da će uroditi polodom.I javljam da sam dobila termin za uzv.koji je 4.10. u 15:45.ima li još koga približno u to vrijeme,i da uzv. je u ukc Maribor.

----------


## aneri

Hvala na informacijama, pokušat ću opet zvati sutra, danas sam druga smjena.
Može jedno vaše mišljenje glede odbira Menopura ili Gonala.
S obzirom da sam imala samo jedan icsi, situacija je bila ovakva: 32 Menopura, 10 folikula, 7 jajnih stanica, tri oplodili, sve se oplodile, a ostale 4 kažu na vv nisu bile dobre pa bacili. Imam 34 godine i lijevi jajnik 2/3 zahvaćen endometriozom koja je bila laparaskopski operirana i opet se vratila. Zanima me vaše mišljenje s obzirom na sve navedeno smatra li se taj broj jajnih stanica dobrom rekcijom na Menopur ili ne? U protokolu su naveli da je svejedno da li Gonal ili Menopur.

----------


## ina33

Koliko ti je godina i koja ti je dg, osim endom.? Kad si bila na IVF-u na VV-u (prije ili poslije zakona?). Bitno mi je zbog ove rečenice "kažu 4 nisu bile dobre". Ako je nakon zakona, a vjerjoatno je jer su oplodili samo tri, onda je to možda bilo i rečeno u smislu da nisu bile tako fantastične da bi ih se išlo zamrzavati i maltretirati i tebe (besmisleni transferi i postupci) i njih zbog (krčenje krioprezervatora) tako slabo uspješne stvari kao opdlodnja odmrznutih JS. Ja bih rekla da je 10 stanica pristojna reakcija i ne bih se uzbuđivala zbog toga da "4 nisu bile dobre" (pitanje je za što nisu bile dobre itd.). 

Koliko si ampula primala? Računaj da je u dugom protokolu sa supresijom decapetylima nastaje manje js pa ako si išla s tri, nemoj s manje od tri u MB-u. U MB-u jako paze na hiper, jer nema benefita od tipa 30  stanica tu se povećava rizik da budu nezrele.

----------


## ksena28

draga aneri, nekako sam sigurna da će ti se u Sloveniji oploditi puno više od 3 js!

----------


## loks

> Pls, ljudi, bez pljeska, nije ovo Otvoreno da su strane sučeljene, nastojimo svako za sebe doći do nekih odgovora, pa i nakon što je sve završilo. Znate onu poslovicu - pomažući drugima, pomažemo sebi. Ona je stvarno tako točna. (Ja si ovako dajem još smisla na moje maratonsko i saga iskustvo i sve svoje lupinge dubioza i očakja i traženja. Mislim se ako nekome malo pomognem, vrijedilo je.)


oprosti ina33 pljesak je bio zbog lijepo odabranih i posloženih riječi, ne za biranje nikakvih strana. čisto jer mi se zasviđalo kako si sve to zajedno sročila...oprosti neću više...

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma meni ne smeta pljesak, dapace..lijepo je da svako kaze svoje iskustvo da bismo mogli izabrati...nakon dva IVF znam puno vise nego prije godinu dana...i naravno puno srece svim marborcanima  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

> Ma meni ne smeta pljesak, dapace..lijepo je da svako kaze svoje iskustvo da bismo mogli izabrati...nakon dva IVF znam puno vise nego prije godinu dana...i naravno puno srece svim marborcanima


Pls piši tu i dalje, i još o tome što te smetalo, mislim da je to izuzetno važno - i sve cure, of kors. Mislim da će se tako brže doći do nekog hodograma kako se tamo radi, kako se ovdje radi itd. 

BTW, o CITOu, iz mog iskustva, mislim sve naj-naj. Tamo me operiravalo, izlazilo u susret, tamo sam prvi put na UZV-u vidjela svog mariborskog kuckavca.

----------


## nina1

> I javljam da sam dobila termin za uzv.koji je 4.10. u 15:45.ima li još koga približno u to vrijeme,i da uzv. je u ukc Maribor.


ja sam pola sata poslije tebe .... možda se vidimo

----------


## Mali Mimi

Drago mi je da se javilo još cura sa svojim mišljenjima, ne bih htjela obeshrabriti ome koje tek kreću u postupke. Sigurno da je itekakva prednost što mogu oploditi sve jajne stanice i zamrznuti koju (iako to meni nije puno značilo) i nije ni moje iskustvo u Mariboru bilo totalno razočarenje, bila sam recimo oduševljena sa sestrama, sa brzinom kojom riješavaju folikulometrije, tu stvarno nema višesatnog čekanja kao kod nas, zatim punkcija mi je zbog one narkoze bila najbolja ikad, i svidio mi se dr. Vlaisavljević na konzultacijama ja sam ga također pitala što god me zanimalo i sve mi je odgovorio, no opet neke stvari su mogle proći i bolje.

----------


## fresia

> ja sam pola sata poslije tebe .... možda se vidimo


ja sam u 16.15  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

Da li mi netko moze reci kada mogu ocekivati otpusno pismo iz Maribora?

I jos me zanima kako se nakon neuspjelog postupka ponovo narucuje kod njih? Da li jednako kao i prvi put ili moza imaju neki sistem i sto se toga tice?

----------


## taca70

Aurora, mislim da sam otpusno dobila nakon nekih mjesec dana, ne sjecam se bas tocno.Iduci postupak sam zakazala kad sam zvala sestru Jasnu da javim neg.betu, rekla je da ce me kontaktirati u 11.mj za postupak nekad pocetkom iduce godine.Prema tome sam shvatila da samo upadam u proceduru bez konzultacija, mozda zatraze neki nalaz.Ipak, male su sanse da cu se odluciti za odlazak.

----------


## ina33

*Aurora, najbolje je nazvati i reći da te stave na listu za dogodine.

----------


## ivica_k

> I jos me zanima kako se nakon neuspjelog postupka ponovo narucuje kod njih? Da li jednako kao i prvi put ili moza imaju neki sistem i sto se toga tice?


ja sam sve iskomunicirala s jasnom mailom (ivf.amb.mb@gmail.com) i u akciji smo ponovo u 08/11, ako nas naš smrzlić ne iznenadi!

----------


## nina1

fresia, onda se nas dvije definitvno vidimo :Smile:

----------


## arnea76

drenjica, za supresiju dipherelyne amp. a za stimulaciju pričekam prvi uzv u Mb, te tada odlučim i kupim na licu mjesta jer sam imala jednu stimulaciju s Menopur amp. A ti ?

----------


## Dodirko

Samo da javim da se Suprefact injekcije ne miješaju već se iz jedne bočice svaki dan izvlači već pripremljena tekućina. Ne treba se držati u frižideru.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Da li mi netko moze reci kada mogu ocekivati otpusno pismo iz Maribora?
> 
> I jos me zanima kako se nakon neuspjelog postupka ponovo narucuje kod njih? Da li jednako kao i prvi put ili moza imaju neki sistem i sto se toga tice?


 
Ja sam otpusno dobila nakon mjesec dana, a sestra J. me pitala zelim li opt kada sam joj javila betu

----------


## ia30

ja sam javila negativnu betu i tražila novi termin mailom ali mi se još nitko nije javio...

----------


## Dodirko

*ia30   *

----------


## aneri

[QUOTE=ina33;1712316]Koliko ti je godina i koja ti je dg, osim endom.? QUOTE]
Imam 34 godine i bila sam u dugom protokolu, a mm ima dijagnozu asthenoteratozoospermija. Postupak je bio nakon ovog "prekrasnog" zakona. I da na VV sam bila kod dr. čije pacijentice po njegovom zahtjevu ne idu na razgovor s biologom, tako da objašnjenje za te 4 stanice nisam ni dobila drukčije od onog što sam dosad napisala. Ali nešto je u najmanju ruku bilo "čudno" da se tako izrazim ako razumiješ što mislim, jer nas je taj dan bilo 20-ak na punkciji u različitim protokolima i stimulacijama i baš ni jednoj nisu zamrzli ni jednu stanicu.

----------


## drenjica

arnea, na konzultacujama mi je prof. V. rekao da idemo s Menopurom, jer sam njega već koristila, a pretpostavljam i zbog mojih godina (39). Jedino ne znam što koristiti za supresiju s obzirom na godine, a do sada sam koristila samo Suprefact sprej pa bih molila savjet iskusnijih. Da li se Suprefact može davati i potkožno ili se mora isključivo i.m?

----------


## rozalija

> *ia30   *


X
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mare157

Izgleda da ja predvodim u petak s UZV! Ja sam u 15:15 tako da se samo mogu možda potrefiti da *dudadudaduda* ako dođe 15 min ranije!
Sretno cure!!

----------


## aneri

mare157 sretno, držim palčeve da sve bude super!!!!!

----------


## maca2

Cure, ja obavila svoj 1.uzv kod nas u Viliju kod dr.R 29.9. (zadnji dan kontracepcije). Uglavnom, sve je o.k..
Poslala sam sestri Jasni skeniran nalaz i slike UZV-a, rekla je da će mi do sutra javiti s koliko injekcija startam u ponedjeljak.
Nekako sam sve bezvoljna i nimalo euforična ovaj put...prošlih nekoliko puta pred postupak uvijek me prala velika trema, uzbuđenje,nervoza - ne znam je li to utjecaj decapeptyla (prvi sam put na njima) ili sam sama po sebi bezvoljna  :Rolling Eyes: 
Jel' i vas svaka nova injekcija decapep. boli sve više  :Evil or Very Mad:  ? Ima da poludim kad u pon. krenem još i s gonalima...

----------


## BlaBla123

U mailu od sestre J od 20.09.10 kad smo zapocele s Decapeptyl kaze se zadnja tableta 29.09.10 i da ce nakon tog doci m. Mi sutra ocekujemo info o koliko Gonala od ponedjeljka a ja jos nisam dobila m.
*Negdje se kaze da Decepaptyl ide od 21dc a po protokolu za 10/10 ja sam pocela 12dc)!?

----------


## mare157

*BlaBla* nisam je još ni ja dobila. Zadnji put stigla tek 4.dan od zadnje tablete i trajala 1 dan tako da se nadam da će sutra stići.

----------


## arnea76

drenjica, mislim da je decapeptyl najboljI za supresiju ili diphereliyn, po preporukama . A za Suprefact treba pisati na uputama kako se primjenjuje, mislim da ide potkožno !

----------


## fresia

Cure, izgleda da sam ja prerano dobila M, u subotu poslijepodne. Hoće li to biti problem?

----------


## nina1

> Cure, izgleda da sam ja prerano dobila M, u subotu poslijepodne. Hoće li to biti problem?


nisi dobila prerano, obično cure dobivaju oko 2-3 dana nakon zadnje tablete ... neće ti to biti problem ...

----------


## fresia

Hvala nina  :Heart: 
Uvijek nešto brinem  :Rolling Eyes: 
Sretno sutra svima na uzv, a vjerovatno se i vidimo!

----------


## nina1

> Jel' i vas svaka nova injekcija decapep. boli sve više  ? Ima da poludim kad u pon. krenem još i s gonalima...


i mene ti boli svaka injekcija sve više i više i isto nisam nešto euforična za ovaj postupak...
može biti da je to kombinacija svih tih hormona ...a možda se sve to lijepo poklopilo  i sa ovim depresivnim vremenom vani ... 
bit će bolje kad se zahukta ...

----------


## fresia

Eh da, i kod mene je slična situacija što se tiče neraspoloženja i nervoze (a i vrijeme je bilo loše, prelaz godišnjih doba).
A injekcije, kako koja. Nekad boli više, a nekada ne osjetim ništa. Nema pravila.

----------


## nina1

> Hvala nina 
> Uvijek nešto brinem 
> Sretno sutra svima na uzv, a vjerovatno se i vidimo!


ma ja bi rado da sam ju dobila jučer ali nešto mi se ni danas ne sprema ...  :Rolling Eyes: 
ako dobim sutra bit će mi stvarno lijepo na uzv....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dodirko

Cure, nije bezvoljnost zbog hormona, već suptrotno... nemate sada svojih hormona zbog supresije....  Proći će i to raspoloženje!  Sretno1!!!

----------


## ina33

Cure, pomaže ako se decapeptyl užasno sporo istiskuje, on dosta peče. Ono sporo sporo... da ti bude dosadno i pitaš se kad će više. Toliko sporo da to ni jedna medicinska ne bi tako jer bi požutila. Nervirajuće sporo, da pratiš kako tekućine nestaje milimetar po milimetar. Tad ništa ne boli. Svima sretno!

----------


## ici

isto pomaže ako ga pola sata do 15 min izvadite prije iz frižidera tada ne boli uopće!

----------


## aneri

Meni su danas ponovo poslali isti protokol i traže potvrdu da li smo u postupku. Enigma je dakle riješena. Nisu primili ni jedan mali koji sam poslala, iako mi nije jasno kako. Danas sam zvala na +386 31 577 101 i uključuje se sekretarica koja kaže da taj broj više ne postoji, a svi ostali brojevi su stalno bili zauzeti.  Stvarno ću ispalit pa ja kao da pokušavam dobiti Novi Zeland.
Sad sam poslala novi mail  na obje adrese, a sutra ponovo telefoniranje.

----------


## ina33

Aneri, ako ti kaže "številka ni dosegljiva" to ne znači da ne postoji, to je to kad izbacuje jer masu njih pokušava dobit.

----------


## aneri

Ne, baš  kaže da je broj nepostojeći, ponovi i na engleskom i kaže da se nazovu informacije. Nadam se da ću ih sutra konačno dobiti. 
Sorry, cure što vas davim, tko o čemu ja o telefonu. 


> Aneri, ako ti kaže "številka ni dosegljiva" to ne znači da ne postoji, to je to kad izbacuje jer masu njih pokušava dobit.

----------


## Gabi25

aneri, samo napravi reply na taj mail koji su ti oni poslali, nema šanse da to ne dobiju

----------


## kety28

> Meni su danas ponovo poslali isti protokol i traže potvrdu da li smo u postupku. Enigma je dakle riješena. Nisu primili ni jedan mali koji sam poslala, iako mi nije jasno kako. Danas sam zvala na +386 31 577 101 i uključuje se sekretarica koja kaže da taj broj više ne postoji, a svi ostali brojevi su stalno bili zauzeti.  Stvarno ću ispalit pa ja kao da pokušavam dobiti Novi Zeland.
> Sad sam poslala novi mail  na obje adrese, a sutra ponovo telefoniranje.


ja sam prije tjedan dana dobila mail da im javim dali odustajem ako ne poslaće mi protokol mailom , još uvijek ništa ... ali mi je potvrdila da smo upisani za 11 mj.

----------


## loks

aneri sekretarica na tom broju ti tako kaže (broj se ne koristi) kada mobitel nije uključen. znači broj se koristi nego je stvar u tome da aparat sestra vjerojatno nije stigla uključiti. zovi na onaj drugi broj u mailu...tamo ćeš ih sigurno dobiti

----------


## loks

> aneri, samo napravi reply na taj mail koji su ti oni poslali, nema šanse da to ne dobiju


ja sam im replayala da potvrđujem postupak ali poštom protokol nisam dobila, ti jesi?

----------


## Gabi25

poštom?? Ne, dobila sam samo ovaj mailom. Mislim da ni ne šalju poštom.
Ali mi je na svaki moj reply sestra Jasna odgovorila

----------


## loks

mislim da bi i poštom trebale dobiti, ma nema veze, možda više i ne šalju poštom. meni sestra nije odgovorila na mail al kad sam zvala da obavijestim kako sam počela piti kontrac. sve je bilo ok, pa pretpostavljam da je to to, samo nekom stigne odgovorit nekome ne

----------


## aneri

Konačno sam je uspjela dobiti. Neki sasvim drugi broj pa ga pišem ovdje ako kome zatreba:+386 2 321 2490. Moram ovaj tjedan provjeriti prolaktin i ako je i dalje povišen na tablete, nadam se da neće biti.
Usput danas idem s posla i slušam vijesti da su u Sloveniji u općem štrajku svi javni službenici, pa ako je logika ista kao i kod nas onda to obuhvaća i zdravstvo.

----------


## aneri

Imam još jedno tehničko pitanje. Da li za postupak u Sloveniji, može moj doktor otvoriti bolovanje? Naime, radim u školi, pa imamo kolektivni godišnji tako da to ne mogu koristiti. Ima li netko slično iskustvo ili ideju kako da izmudrujem bolovanje, ako nemam zakonsko pravo?

----------


## drenjica

Aneri, pitaj svoga liječnika opće prakse i pokaži svu liječničku dokumentaciju ili neka ti soc.ginekolog napravi prijedlog za bolovanje, i mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema.

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav cure,prvi put se javljam na ovaj forum.ja sam u postupku trenutno za 10 mj.svim curama želim sretno i naravno da ovaj put bude onaj koji dugo čekamo!interesira me ako ima koja koja je bila u ponedjeljak 4.10. na UZ u Mariboru?kako je bilo?ja sam napravila uz kod nas 29.09.sestra J me nije stavila za 4.10. već je rekla da če mi javiti za sljedeći uz.kada vam je zakazan sljedeći uz?Hvala i sretno još jednom!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jesu oni još uvijek u štrajku?
Aneri možeš do 3 tjedna bez komisje samo predoči dr. opće prakse dokumentaciju i ne bi trebalo biti problema

----------


## fresia

Dobrodošla vulkan!
Takođe sam u postupku za 10.mjesec i bila sam juče na uz u Mariboru. Veoma su srdačni, brzi i efikasni, zaista odličan i uigran sistem, imam samo pozitivne utiske.
Sljedeći uz je dogovoren 11.10, a sestra Jasna će ti javiti termin.
Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## vulkan

Hvala fresia!!!

----------


## loks

*vulkan* prvo dobrodošla i drago mi je da imamo još jednu istrijanku...
ako mi možeš reći kod kojeg dr si odradila taj prvi uzv? u kojem gradu? može i na pp...tnx!

----------


## mravak

*30.09.2010.  poslala sam  dopis i nalaze za Maribor ... što mislite  kada bi mogla očekivati nekakav odgovor od njih??*

----------


## BlaBla123

Jeste li imale glavobolje (s budenjem) od pocetka Gonala?

----------


## Aurora*

> *30.09.2010.  poslala sam  dopis i nalaze za Maribor ... što mislite  kada bi mogla očekivati nekakav odgovor od njih??*


Ako se dobro sjecam u roku od 15-ak dana mozes ocekivati tipski odgovor da su zaprimili tvoju postu i da su te uvrstili na listu cekanja....

----------


## mare157

> Jeste li imale glavobolje (s budenjem) od pocetka Gonala?


Ne mogu vjerovati, ali nisam. Imala sam ih kod uzimanja Logesta, a sad je po tom pitanju ok. Zato imam nalete vručine i vrtoglavice ali ništa strašno, još ne padam po podu!  :Laughing:

----------


## mare157

*mravak* ja ti nebi znala jer smo se mi prvo naručili na konzultacije i odnjeli im sve nalaz. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti uskoro odgovor jer nije ni gore situacija i komunikacija savršena obzirom na štrajk. Naoružaj se strpljenjem.

----------


## mravak

*mare157*  naučila sam se strpljenju u našoj čekaoni.... strpljen spašen!! ... A tebi želim 2 kuckava srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Nisam se previše zanimala za taj štrajk... ali kakve veze ima taj štrajk kada idemo privatno??

----------


## BlaBla123

> Ne mogu vjerovati, ali nisam. Imala sam ih kod uzimanja Logesta, a sad je po tom pitanju ok. Zato imam nalete vručine i vrtoglavice ali ništa strašno, još ne padam po podu!


Mare,
Imene je Logest udavio:glavobolje skoro svaki dan izuzev prvog tjedna uzimanja. Inace prava je rijetkost da me boli glava. Sad, kontam, slucajnost je to od 04.10 da me boli glava ali sjetih se od tad je krenuo Gonal.

----------


## fresia

Nemam glavobolje od gonala, ali imam nalete vrućine i vrtoglavice kao mare i još dodatno mučninu i grčeve u stomaku  :Grin:

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav Loks!znači ima nas još istrijanki?evo ja sam radila uz kod dr.štefanić-Poreč.oprosti ali neznam kako pisat na pp.danas sam dobila termin uz za 11.10.ja sam izabrala merional-dr.vlaisavljević je rekao da može.bili smo u mađarskoj po njih.nemam glavobolje ni valunge ali zato kod mene bue uvijek kašljanje !danas osječam napetost trbuha!

----------


## seka35

evo da ti se ja pridruzim aneri jer sam bila u Mariboru vec tri puta na umjetnoj oplodnji  ,nazalost bez uspjeha ali ne odustajem jer gore je velika uspjesnos ,poznam dosta koje su bile samnom gore i sada su trudne!sto se tice protokola sigurno ces dobiti na vrijeme sve informacije ,jer su jako precizni i ne brini ,a svakako ti zelim srecu! ja takoder planiram ponovo gore u 11 mjesecu poz

----------


## miška

Evo drage moje,ja još nisam dobila termin za konzultacije a papire sam im poslala u 6 mjesecu.Naime, dobila sam samo odgovor da su me stavili na listu i da ću termin dobiti kroz koji tjedan.Zvala sam ih još pretkraj osmog mjeseca i rečeno mi je da bi mi trebalo poštom stići do rujna jer su bili godišnji i bla, bla.Vidim da ste sve u nekom periodu od dva mjeseca dobile termin a na meni je zastoj.Da možda ne misle samo poslat sam protokol kad za to dođe vrijeme ?Neznam, nisam pametna kaj vi mislite ?

----------


## ksena28

termin za konzultacije trebaš sama organizirati, tj nazvati i dogovoriti. inače ćeš dobiti samo protokol na proljeće i that's it

----------


## miška

Hvala ksena 28 na brzom odgovoru, ali ja sam im sa svojim nalazima tražila da mi dogovore termin a i tad sam očekivala da će mi uz to i poslat koje pretrage moram napravit.Znači moram se opet primit telefona :Raspa:

----------


## ina33

Miška, zovi, obavi konzultacije i na konzultacijama se dogovorite za terapiju, to bi bila moja preporuka.

----------


## loks

tnx vulkan za informaciju i sretnooo!!!

----------


## miška

Ma ovo je da poludiš, skoro cijeli sat zovem i stalno je zauzeto ( sad da li nas se ignorira jer fakat nemre bit toliko zauzeto ).
Samo da provjerim info,zove se onaj broj iz bolnice 00 386 31577101 jel tak ?

----------


## nina1

> Ma ovo je da poludiš, skoro cijeli sat zovem i stalno je zauzeto ( sad da li nas se ignorira jer fakat nemre bit toliko zauzeto ).
> Samo da provjerim info,zove se onaj broj iz bolnice 00 386 31577101 jel tak ?


probaj na ovaj 




> Konačno sam je uspjela dobiti. Neki sasvim drugi broj pa ga pišem ovdje ako kome zatreba:+386 2 321 2490.

----------


## miška

Nina 1 da li se i na tom broju dogovaraju konzultacije kod dr Vlaisavljevića  a ako da,u koje vrijeme ? Hvala draga

----------


## maca2

Mogu li negdje u blizini ambulante u MB kupiti decapeptyl?
U pon. sam u 16:30 naručena na UZV, a u 17 h si dajem injekcije - glupo mi je nositi decapep. sa sobom, a i ne znam kako bih ga skladištila na hladno tijekom puta...mislila sam onda tamo kupiti 1 decapeptyl.
Zna li neke gdje ih ima i koja je cijena?

----------


## kety28

stigao i naš protokol , od 2. dana cikl. logest od idučeg cikl. za stimulaciju menopur (u 3. postupka koristila gonal )  jedino mi nije jasno nema decapeptila ili nešto drugo za suspresiju  , napisala mi je da kupim 20 amp. menopura za prvih 5 dana stim. a ostalo kod njih uključujući i cetrotide za koje piše da je aplikacija 5/6 dana stim. pa dalje  . Dali netko ima takav protokol ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma daj Maco pa lijepo na njima piše da se mogu do mjesec dana skladišti na sobnoj temperaturi tako da ih nosi sa sobom nema nikakvih problema, tako sam i ja radila a išla sam u 6. mj.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Miška obično se dogovaraju popodne konzultacije

----------


## miška

O.K. cure,sutra nastupam i počenjem ih zvat od 14 sati ! Tak ! :Cool:

----------


## ina33

> stigao i naš protokol , od 2. dana cikl. logest od idučeg cikl. za stimulaciju menopur (u 3. postupka koristila gonal ) jedino mi nije jasno nema decapeptila ili nešto drugo za suspresiju , napisala mi je da kupim 20 amp. menopura za prvih 5 dana stim. a ostalo kod njih uključujući i cetrotide za koje piše da je aplikacija 5/6 dana stim. pa dalje . Dali netko ima takav protokol ?


Mislim da je to protokol za cure koje su ili low responderi ili nisu dolazili do transfera, možda su to složili na temelju tvojih prijašnjih reakcija u IVF-u. Imaš cure koje koriste takve protokole izvan ovog topica, otvorena su dva nova topica cetrotide plus menopur i cetrodite i gonal - pogledaj izvan ovog topica i sretno!

----------


## pimbli

kety i ja imam isti protokol za 11. mesec, samo bez kontracepcije. ja imam povisen FSH pa sam zbog toga i dobila takav protokol.
moze li mi neko poslati telefone stanka za smestaj?

----------


## nina1

> Nina 1 da li se i na tom broju dogovaraju konzultacije kod dr Vlaisavljevića  a ako da,u koje vrijeme ? Hvala draga


ne znam ti to na žalost, nisam zvala nikad na taj broj, samo sam ti htjela ukazati na broj na koji ih aneri uspjela dobiti

----------


## kety28

Hvala Ina na odgovoru , pronašla sam .

----------


## kety28

> kety i ja imam isti protokol za 11. mesec, samo bez kontracepcije. ja imam povisen FSH pa sam zbog toga i dobila takav protokol.
> moze li mi neko poslati telefone stanka za smestaj?


do sada nisam vadila anti muellerov hor. i inhibin b  nalazi su mi ispod granice vrijednosti pa je možda i to jedan od razloga , fsh mi je takoder nizak 
broj za smještaj Stanko Vrebnjak 00386 41239610

----------


## Dodirko

javljam da sam dobila odgovor iz Maribora. Ne idem sa supresijom.... odnosno imam kratki protokol. Sada sam puno mirnija.

----------


## fresia

> Mogu li negdje u blizini ambulante u MB kupiti decapeptyl?
> U pon. sam u 16:30 naručena na UZV, a u 17 h si dajem injekcije - glupo mi je nositi decapep. sa sobom, a i ne znam kako bih ga skladištila na hladno tijekom puta...mislila sam onda tamo kupiti 1 decapeptyl.
> Zna li neke gdje ih ima i koja je cijena?


U Sloveniji nema decapeptyl da se kupi, samo diphereline 6.86 eur, a sastav im je isti (jedino što je diphereline prašak + rastvor pa se mora miksati).
Mi smo na prošli uz nosili decapeptyl u putnom frižideru sa patronama, krenuli smo u 9.00, a vratili se u ponoć a temp u frizu je ostala na +3 (ubacila sam termometar da pratim situaciju :Grin: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

> javljam da sam dobila odgovor iz Maribora. Ne idem sa supresijom.... odnosno imam kratki protokol. Sada sam puno mirnija.


Baš mi je drago da si se uspjela izboriti, sa čim krećeš?
Usput pun ti je mailbox

----------


## Dodirko

Ispraznila sam ga.... sada  :Smile:

----------


## vulkan

Koliko ste dobile gonala na dan?ja sam dobila 4 na dan do 11.10.Napisali su mi da kupim 30 kom.pozdrav!

----------


## Tinkica

Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje...Je li netko nabavljao ljekove u Mađarskoj,kažu mi da treba recept od mog doktora,e sad daju li naši ginekolozi to?

----------


## vulkan

*Tinkica*!mi smo nabavljali lijekove u mađarskoj-merional-nije nam trebao recept.zvali smo prije da smo sigurni da ih imaju i bez problema kupili.pozdrav!!!

----------


## aneri

Evo sva sretna javljam da mi je prolaktin 221, znači ne moram tablete.
Od ponedjeljka idem u drugi krug s kontracepcijom.
Meni u protoklu piše Decapeptyl 0,1 (ili Diphereline 0.1) 28 amp (4 kutije) i u ljekarni cijena 1250kn.

----------


## maca2

Cure koja ima najfriškiju informaciju o cijeni postupka?

Koliko ste platile postupak (ICSI + kultivaciju do blastica + transfer + eventualno zamrzavanje) vi koje ste išle u 9.mj?

Može li se dio dati u kešu, a dio platiti amexom?

Ja sam dobila 2 gonala dnevno, iako sam istu količinu dobila i prošla 2 puta pa sam se nadala da će mi povećati dozu jer sam objasnila dr.V da mi lijevi jajnik nije u funkciji i proizvodi prazne folikule... :Sad:

----------


## Tinkica

> *Tinkica*!mi smo nabavljali lijekove u mađarskoj-merional-nije nam trebao recept.zvali smo prije da smo sigurni da ih imaju i bez problema kupili.pozdrav!!!


Mi bili u 2 ljekarne,rekli nam da imaju i da samo recept donesem da mi ne može prodati bez njega! Ne kužim,možda neko novo pravilo

----------


## Mali Mimi

U bolnici smo platili sve u kešu, mislim da sam i ja to pitala pa su rekli da ne primaju kartice, i nama bi tako više odgovaralo ali nažalost morali smo dignuti gotovinski kredit da imamo toliko keša

----------


## Rimljanka

> Cure koja ima najfriškiju informaciju o cijeni postupka?
> 
> Koliko ste platile postupak (ICSI + kultivaciju do blastica + transfer + eventualno zamrzavanje) vi koje ste išle u 9.mj?
> 
> Može li se dio dati u kešu, a dio platiti amexom?
> 
> Ja sam dobila 2 gonala dnevno, iako sam istu količinu dobila i prošla 2 puta pa sam se nadala da će mi povećati dozu jer sam objasnila dr.V da mi lijevi jajnik nije u funkciji i proizvodi prazne folikule...


 
Mi smo se friško vratili iz Maribora (čekamo betu).
ICSI nas je došao ukupno 1.683 EUR-a (sa anestezijom i bez folikulometrija, njih smo plaćali na licu mjesta u ambulanti u Novoj Vasi -50 eura svaka, a bile su dvije), s tim da nismo imali blastice niti zamrzavanja, već je bio transfer  2 zametka 3 DPT.
Moja terapija je isto bila po 2 gonala dnevno i dobila sam 5 jajnih stanica od kojih su se samo 2 oplodile. Ali to je individualno.
Mi smo platili u kešu, ali sestra nas je pitala je li plaćamo kešom ili karticom, što bi valjda značilo da može i kartično plaćanje. A ako se može platiti karticom, onda se sigurno može i djelomično platiti karticom a djelomično u kešu ( to je najnormalnija stvar).

----------


## vulkan

> Mi bili u 2 ljekarne,rekli nam da imaju i da samo recept donesem da mi ne može prodati bez njega! Ne kužim,možda neko novo pravilo


 Mi smo kupili merional sada u 9 mj.u gradu Lenti.bez problema bez recepta i u ponedjeljak idem opet kupit jer će mi falit.danas zvala da mi puste sa strane.

----------


## Tinkica

Meni doktorica danas napisala na običan papir šta trebam i potpisala se i lupila žig,samo jbg napisala 3 kutije(misleći da je 10 u kutiji) i prodali su samo 3 kutije-3 ampule,mm poludio, kumio i molio pa nisu dali,sad je napisala novi sa 30 kutija  :Wink:

----------


## vulkan

> Meni doktorica danas napisala na običan papir šta trebam i potpisala se i lupila žig,samo jbg napisala 3 kutije(misleći da je 10 u kutiji) i prodali su samo 3 kutije-3 ampule,mm poludio, kumio i molio pa nisu dali,sad je napisala novi sa 30 kutija


Mi smo imali nekog mađara koji je zvao za nas jer ih ne razumiješ ništa!u jednoj kutiji imaš 10 kom.valjda če biti ovaj put ok!sretno!!!

----------


## Tinkica

> Mi smo imali nekog mađara koji je zvao za nas jer ih ne razumiješ ništa!u jednoj kutiji imaš 10 kom.valjda če biti ovaj put ok!sretno!!!


Opet ja s mojim ampulama  :Smile: 
Reci mi molim te,od koliko jedinica ti kupuješ,dr mi nije rekao pa sam ja kupila od 75 jedinica,stvarno je u jednoj kutiji ampula s vodom i lagenica s prahom. Sad ne znam je li to to?

----------


## vulkan

> Opet ja s mojim ampulama 
> Reci mi molim te,od koliko jedinica ti kupuješ,dr mi nije rekao pa sam ja kupila od 75 jedinica,stvarno je u jednoj kutiji ampula s vodom i lagenica s prahom. Sad ne znam je li to to?


Pozdrav!je,je to je to!moraju se mješati!ja koristim 4 na dan.sestra jasna mi je rekla da uzmem 4 i mješam sa 2 otopine.uz to kupim špricu od 5 ml.iglu za mješanje i iglu za potkožno!svaki dan novo koristim.sretno!!!

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala Vulkan,ja trebam po dvije smućkati,valjda će to biti to onda  :Smile: 
pozz i sretno!

----------


## VALERIJA

može mala pomoć... u koje doba dana si dajete decapeptyl...hvala

----------


## Strumpfica

> može mala pomoć... u koje doba dana si dajete decapeptyl...hvala


Meni je sestra Jasna na to pitanje odgovorila da si ga dajem između 15 i  19 sati (ja sam pitala jel može ujutro, puno je zgodnije)....

----------


## Gabi25

Štrumpfice ti si to već sve unaprijed ispitala? :Grin:

----------


## drenjica

Cure, molim pomoć, da li je potreban UZV pregled prije početka supresije? Do sada sam bila u protokolima sa Suprefact sprejom od 1.dc, a sada sam u dugom protokolu i sa supresijom trebam startati 25. 10. pa sam malo zbunjena.

----------


## 2hope

Čitam ovo oko davanja decapeptyla.....teško ću se organizirati ako je davanje uvjetovano poslije podne.
Sutra završavam s prvom turom kontracepcije, pa pred kraj druge priupitat ću o tome sestru Jasnu.
Poučena vašim iskustvima odlučila sam ipak na prvi UZV do Maribora, možda mi prof. V sugerira gonadotropine.....

----------


## Francesca

sorry kaj ovak upadam ali ja sam u pakiranju gonala i decapeptyla dobila sve - i dvije igle, i prah i otopinu - ništa extra nisam morala kupovati

----------


## VALERIJA

Ma meni je sve to oko tih lijekova čudno.
Pakiranja su različita, boje pakiranja isto, nije mi jasno npr. Gonal je koliko sam shvatila talijanski lijek, a u Italiji je najskuplji, nešto mi tu smrdi. Kod nas cijena cca 240 kn za jedan kom, a u It. cca 300 kn.
Izgubila sam povjerenje u ovu našu zemljicu što se tiče ovih postupaka, pa tako i ovih lijekova.
Oprostite što sam vas malo ugnjavila.
Kad već moramo u postupak u inozemstvo i lijekove kupujem tamo.

----------


## Dodirko

Ako ga želiš platiti skuplje onda kupi u IT. Mislim da ga u HR možeš čak naći i jeftinije.
Nije važno kakvo je pakiranje već koliko jedinica hormona ima. To negdje moraš moći pročitati.

----------


## VALERIJA

kada obično bude ultrazvuk ujutro ili popodne.hvala

----------


## maca2

Cure koje ste išle jučer na UZV - kao je prošlo?

Ja sam jučer bila prvi put na UZV (onaj početni sam obavila kod nas). Pregled trajao 2 minute, dr.V pogledao - kaže ima desetak folikula na desnom i nešto mane na lijevom jakniku, sve su podjednake te da je situacija dobra.
Nije mi povećavao niti smanjivao dozu, ostaju 2 gonala + decapeptyl, sutra UZV pa u petak opet. Računam da bi u sub. mogla štoperica, a u pon. aspiracija  :Very Happy: 
Kaže da ako jajne stanice iz desnog folikula budu kvalitetne i dobar broj ne će niti ulaziti u lijevi, koji mi je jako nezgodno smješten, pa mora ići kroz maternicu - jako se čudio što su mi kod nas to radili jer da je to dosta rizično i on izbjegava raditi osim u nuždi, još me pohvalio da sam jako hrabra kada sam to izdržala bez punkcije  :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

> kada obično bude ultrazvuk ujutro ili popodne.hvala


Obicno UZ bude popodne.


*maca2* bravo za prve dobre vijesti s UZ i sretno i dalje!

----------


## Kadauna

> kada obično bude ultrazvuk ujutro ili popodne.hvala


na ovo ustvari nema preciznog odgovora, ako ideš na folikulometrije, onda ovisi gdje te naruče, u bolnici iste budu uglavnom prijepodne dok folikulometrije kod prof. V. budu poslijepodne.

----------


## drenjica

> Cure, molim pomoć, da li je potreban UZV pregled prije početka supresije? Do sada sam bila u protokolima sa Suprefact sprejom od 1.dc, a sada sam u dugom protokolu i sa supresijom trebam startati 25. 10. pa sam malo zbunjena.


Nitko?! Ništa?!

----------


## loks

*drenjica* ja mislim da u Mb(ako si tamo) ne traže uzv prije supres., mada sam ja napravila uzv kod priv. ginek. i još ću jedan kod soc.gin prije nego krenem sa supres., a znam da cure rade i još neke pretrage. to po svojoj volji...ako želiš napraviš

----------


## loks

*maca2* super za folikule, lipa brojkica

----------


## Mali Mimi

U Mb se gleda prije nego se kreće sa stimulacijom na UZV da li ima koja cista

----------


## drenjica

Hvala Loks i Mali Mimi, ja sam u postupku u Mb u 11. mj. i mislila sam napraviti UZV prije početka supresije iako u protokolu o tome ništa ne piše, ali sam htjela čuti vaša iskustva i mišljenja.
Maca 2 super za folikuliće, a svima želim veeelike bete

----------


## Strumpfica

> Štrumpfice ti si to već sve unaprijed ispitala?


 Je sve sam se unaprijed pripremila, jedini je problem što niako da dobijem menstruaciju i počnem s kontracepcijom....

----------


## BlaBla123

Poz,
Kod dugog protokola u Mb, do kog dana gonal i decapeptyl ako je punkcija u subotu 16.10?

----------


## ivica_k

dobiješ uputu od Jasne, ne brini
ako nisam pobrkala, zadnji gonali idu u srijedu, i decapeptyl ako pikaš navečer, ja sam u četvrtak ujutro piknula zadnji, a u četvrtak navečer štoperica
sretno! ostani trudna  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Drenjice vidim po datumima da imamo isti termin. I ja počinjem s Decapeptylom 25.10., a prvi uzv je 8.11.
Ti ćeš praviti prvi uzv kod kuće ili u Mb?

----------


## maca2

Cure, ako koja ima viška gonala molim da se javi na PM zbog dogovora i nadoknade.
Danas mi je dr. V nakon UZV povećao dozu na 3 komada dnevno. Treba mi još 5 komada, ako neka ima bit ću jako zahvalana  :Wink: 
U obzir dolaze samo one koje su u ZG jer mi već sutra trebaju...

----------


## drenjica

aneri, planiram na prvi UZV u Maribor radi toga da budem sigurnija i opuštenija od samog početka stimulacije. Ne znam ni kod koga bih taj prvi pregled obavila kod nas, a ti?

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 nadam se da će ti se netko javiti...
a zašto nisi kupila u Mariboru odmah poslije uzv? 
i kakva je situacija- zbog čega povećava terapiju?

----------


## Miki76

maca2, ako ne uspiješ nabaviti gonale putem foruma ovako preko noći, odi sutra u ljekarnu Filipović u Zagorskoj ulici, oni bi ih trebali imati. Obično ih imaju u samoj ljekarni, ali ti preporučam da ih za svaki slučaj nazoveš u jutro i zamoliš da ti ih sačuvaju ako nećeš moći odmah po njih.
Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Nažalost, u ljekarni u MB nije bilo gonala, samo je jedan komad ostao i taj sam kupila - ostalo stiže sutra ujutro  :Rolling Eyes: 
Nisam htjela kupiti previše na početku pa sam računala na 2 dnevno kroz 12 dana (tako mi je do sada bilo u stimulacijama), danas dr. kaže da su folikuli o.k. i ima ih dosta, ali da bi ih bilo dobro povećati - danas su bili oko 15-16mm, endometrij 10 ( 10.dan stimulacije ). Pretpostavljam da računa na punkciju u nedjelju pa ih zato želi povećati.
Sutra ću nazvati u ljekarnu Filipović i još neke za gonale jer sutra do 17h mi trebaju 3 komada!

----------


## aneri

Drenjice ne znam ni sama još. Čini mi se jako komplicirano taj dan napraviti uvz kod kuće, skenirati nalaz i poslati i čekati odgovor jer taj isti dan koliko sam skužila treba odmah početi s menopurima po tome šta oni odrede, a nekako sam skeptična u tu komunikaciju s njima, jer uvijek treba stoo pokušaja da ih dobiješ. U koje vrijeme si ti dobila termin za uzv?

----------


## ivica_k

> Drenjice ne znam ni sama još. Čini mi se jako komplicirano taj dan napraviti uvz kod kuće, skenirati nalaz i poslati i čekati odgovor jer taj isti dan koliko sam skužila treba odmah početi s menopurima po tome šta oni odrede, a nekako sam skeptična u tu komunikaciju s njima, jer uvijek treba stoo pokušaja da ih dobiješ. U koje vrijeme si ti dobila termin za uzv?


evo mog iskustva..prema protokolu 1 uzv je trebalo napraviti 30.08., ali sam se dogovorila s Jasnom da ga mogu napraviti kod kuće odmah nakon zadnje kontr. pilule...imaš nekih 4-5 dana napraviti uzv, javiti mailom Jasni (ne treba skenirati sliku) već napisati veličinu jajnika, folikule i debljinu endometrija

----------


## VALERIJA

ja se i ne trudim zvati ih, super komuniciramo putem maila, pitam i odmah dobijem odgovor

----------


## aneri

ivice k, hvala ovo je korisna informacija nisam znala da se uzv može napraviti i par dana ranije od navedenog datuma.
valerija, ja sam već dosadna samoj sebi i vjerovatno svima ovdje, ali ja ni sad na zadnji mail nisam još dobila odgovor, poslala ga u ponedjeljak. 
Nadam se da ne davim, ali kako se bliži sam postupak imam sve više pitanja, a vaša iskustva su mi neprocjenjivo važna, pa ću si ja i dalje uzeti slobodu da postavljam brdo pitanja i unaprijed hvala.

----------


## mravak

evo da vam javim , 30. 09 .sam poslala dopis i nalaze za IVF u Mariboru,danas sam dobila odgovor da sam pribilježena i da ću za par tjedana dobiti termin!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> evo da vam javim , 30. 09 .sam poslala dopis i nalaze za IVF u Mariboru,danas sam dobila odgovor da sam pribilježena i da ću za par tjedana dobiti termin!!!


Super! Onda je to bas tako kako sam ti rekla, sto znaci da se barem u tom pogledu nista nije promjenilo (na gore).

A sto se ove druge poste u vezi termina tice koja bi trebala stici za par tjedana, ja to nisam nikada dobila. Nadam se da je to bio samo izniman slucaj i da ces je ti dobiti kako su napisali. Ali, cak i ako ti stvarno ne stigne, ne trebas zbog toga brinuti jer su te sigurno upisali na listu cekanja prema datumu zaprimljene poste.

----------


## loks

super mravak...sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

mravak i meni su napisali da ću za par tjedana dobiti termin (to je standardan dopis koji svima šalju) međutim dobila sam ga za cca 2,5 mjeseca
ali kao što Aurora kaže, ne brini, na listu si upisana

loks ima kakvih nuspojava od kontracepcije??

----------


## mravak

i jeste dobili termin za konzultacije ili samo termin za postupak???

Da li moramo ići na konzultacije? i koliko one koštaju?

----------


## loks

loks ima kakvih nuspojava od kontracepcije??[/QUOTE]

poprilično pospana, umorna i imala sam jedan dan spot. ti kako si? inače ja uzimam miycroginon, ti? pomalo počinjem razmišljat o nabavci decap.

----------


## loks

mravak mislim da ćete dobiti termin za postupak, a konzultacije se morate naručit telefonom. 50 eur

----------


## Aurora*

> i jeste dobili termin za konzultacije ili samo termin za postupak???
> 
> Da li moramo ići na konzultacije? i koliko one koštaju?


Za konzultacije se moras posebno dogovoriti i to rekla bih iskljucivo telefonom. One nisu obavezne, a kostaju 50 €. 

Nama se nisu pokazale korisnim, mogli smo komotno i bez njih. I zapravo tek nakon svega vidim se imalo sto dogovoriti i razjasniti na tim konzultacijama, samo da su se malo vise posvetili konkretno nasem slucaju. Ali nisu. Da smo mi tada znali sta sve treba pitati i da smo mogli imati siru sliku o svemu, sto naravno da nismo znali ni mogli, mozda bi nase konzultacije imale smisla. Ovako su nas tretirali shematski i tu se nije imalo puno sta za reci i raspravljati. Pa je na kraju ispalo tako kao sto je i mi smo ostali duboko razocarani s Mariborom. 

Da smo barem znali da se od Maribora ne moze ocekivati to sto smo mi ocekivali (da ce se netko posvetiti nasem slucaju, uociti i uzeti u obzir sve posebnosti naseg slucaja) tada sigurno ne bi bili toliko razocarani. Ali pitanje je bi li onda uopste isli u Maribor?!...

I zato sada mislim da nema bas neke velike koristi od tih konzultacija. Eventualno o cemu se moze "dogovoriti" na njima, kako se meni cini, je s kojom stimulacijom u postupak. A to se i onako komotno moze dogovoriti tek na onom kontrolnom UZ prije pocetka stimulacije kada si vec u postupku. Osim toga, ako je nekome dovoljna topla rijec i ljubaznost da se osjeca sigurno, onda su vjerojatno isto tako konzultacije OK...

----------


## Gabi25

mravak nećete dobiti termin za konzultacije, to moraš zvati telefonom, ja na kraju nisam ni otišla na konz. jer ih nisam mogla dobiti telefonom a na mailove nisu odgovarali...

loks ja pijem logest, nemam nekih posebnih nuspojava osim što puno papam  :Smile:  kontracepcija u kombinaciji sa prenatalom i prestankom pušenja= stalno sam gladna :Grin: 

i ja sam počela po malo razmišljati o nabavi decapeptyla, a nikako da odem do ljekarne i naručim. Ali dobro, stignemo još...

----------


## Aurora*

U vezi *Decapeptyl*a mozda stvarno ne bi bilo lose da provjerite kako je s njegovom nabavkom. Sada kada ga je bilo nestalo u Rijeckoj klinici cure su rekle da ga nisu mogle nabaviti u Rijeci, nego su ga morale ici traziti u Italiju. Sjecam se da se prije par mjeseci pricalo nesto da ce Decapeptyl prestati proizvoditi. Ne znam da li je to tocno, ali ova nestasica Decapeptyla mozda upucuje upravo na to. 

Zato bi mozda cak i bilo bolje da u Sloveniji nabavite Dipherelin (mislim da je i jeftiniji od Decapeptyla), pa ako vam zafali koja ampula pred kraj postupka onda je mozete odmah tamo u Mariboru nabaviti.

----------


## maza975

ja sam poslala papire poćetkom 8 mjeseca, i poslali su mi poštom dopis u kojem stoji da su sve zaprimili i da su me stavili na listu čekanja. Nakon toga se još nisu javili.

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam što da kažem na to štekanje u komunikaciji s Mb. Toga u ovoj mjeri nije nikad bilo. Žao mi je! Ja tek povremeno bacim pogled na ovaj PDF. Kako stoji uopće s trudnoćama u Mb u zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## Gabi

> Ne znam što da kažem na to štekanje u komunikaciji s Mb. Toga u ovoj mjeri nije nikad bilo. *Žao mi je!* Ja tek povremeno bacim pogled na ovaj PDF.


Još mi se nije dogodilo da ne odgovore na mail ili se ne jave na telefon.
Barem mi nešto ide od ruke u vezi Mb  :Smile: .

Sretno svima!

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam poslala papire u 3 mjesecu i nakon nekog vremena sam dobila obavijest da sam na list za i da će mi se javiti, ali do danas ništa. Ne sekiram se za sada, jer koliko sam shvatila od svih cura na listi sam i moj red će doći!!

----------


## drenjica

aneri, ni meni ne odgovaraju na mailove, ali ih dobijem telefonom, pa mi je sestra rekla da ću termin za prvi UZV dobiti kada pošaljem mail o početku stimulacije, što bi onda trebalo značiti da će mi na taj mail odgovoriti, inače uporno telefoniranje,..
Mislim da je s obzirom na trenutnu nestašicu Decapeptyila dobro naručiti ga ranije, jer ga se može uvesti, ali je potrebno oko 3 tjedna da stigne

----------


## zedra

hej curke..vidim da ste u većini pocele s kontracepcijom..ja danas brojim 41 DC i menge nema...pa neviđeno, ovo se nije dogodilo godinama...a valjda cu uspjeti do 25. sretno svima...

----------


## aneri

Ja sam papire prvi put poslala u 1. mjesecu. Onda su mi u 4. poslali odgovor da sam stavljena na listu čekanja, a protokol sam dobila krajem 8.mjeseca da sam na terminu za punkciju oko 20.11., znači malo manje od godine dana.
Možda se sad to malo i produži onima koje trebaju, jer sam pročitala čini me se negdje, možda čak i ovdje da oni neće raditi u 1. i 2. mjesecu jer renoviraju odjel.

----------


## aneri

Ja nakon neuspješnog pokušaja na VV idem prvi put u Mb. Ta komunikacija me izluđuje, pogotovo što sav taj postupak tako skupo plaćamo, pa još kad uzmem u obzir ovo iskustvo koje piše Aurora stvarno je to ipak neprofesionalno. Bez obzira na njihovu uspješnost i to što se mi svi nadamo koji idemo da ćemo biti dio te pozitivne statistike ipak uz toliki novac to bi po mom mišljenju trebalo bolje funkcionirati, mislim ta komunikacija. Sve smo koliko kužim dobile isti protokol bez obzire na uzroke naše neplodnosti, pa sad ti budi umjetnik i dođi do potrebnih informacija. Ja sam ih osobno dobila više na ovom forumu nego od njih.

----------


## loks

> hej curke..vidim da ste u većini pocele s kontracepcijom..ja danas brojim 41 DC i menge nema...pa neviđeno, ovo se nije dogodilo godinama...a valjda cu uspjeti do 25. sretno svima...


test si napravila?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam na 1 UZV išla kod njih taj 3. d.c. jer nisam htjela da mi se desi još koji propust i mislim da je dobro je da sam tako odlučila jer me dr. pitala kakve su mi bile prijašnje reakcije na stimulaciju i kad sam joj rekla da sam imala najviše 2,3 jajne stanice sa 4 amp. Menopura, dala mi je velike doze Menopura- 5 amp. na dan i poslije smanjila na 4, da nisam došla tamo tko zna za koliko bi se oni odlučili - a pretpostavljam da bi mi dali puno manje doze zbog straha da ne pretjeraju. Još da su se samo odlučili umjesto Decapeptila dati Cetrotide za suspresiju vjerojatno bi rezultat bio bolji, no sad je gotovo sad ću znati za ubuduće

----------


## Jelena

> Ja nakon neuspješnog pokušaja na VV idem prvi put u Mb. Ta komunikacija me izluđuje, pogotovo što sav taj postupak tako skupo plaćamo, pa još kad uzmem u obzir ovo iskustvo koje piše Aurora stvarno je to ipak neprofesionalno. Bez obzira na njihovu uspješnost i to što se mi svi nadamo koji idemo da ćemo biti dio te pozitivne statistike ipak uz toliki novac to bi po mom mišljenju trebalo bolje funkcionirati, mislim ta komunikacija. Sve smo koliko kužim dobile isti protokol bez obzire na uzroke naše neplodnosti, pa sad ti budi umjetnik i dođi do potrebnih informacija. Ja sam ih osobno dobila više na ovom forumu nego od njih.


Imaš pravo što se komunikacije tiče. Mislim da je problem što ima samo jedna sestra (super sestra!) kao interface prema nama i ako ona ne može pisati (npr. nek joj se probuši guma na biciklu kad ide na posao, svejedno zašto), koliko sam skužila nitko ju ne mijenja. Ipak, što se cijene tiče, nama je to svima grozno skupo, a opet kad pogledaš cijene u Bruxellesu, ovi su prihvatljivi. Hoću reći, dobro rade (osim te komunikacije), a jeftiniji su od drugih dobrih.

S druge strane ja sam jedan prirodnjak odradila u SD, tu nisam imala nikakvu šansu komunicirati prije postupka, nego samo na pregledima i prvom razgovoru, a u Mb isto možeš pitati što hoćeš kad si na pregledu. Je l moguće u drugim bolnicama pitati mailom?

----------


## Marnie

> Ja nakon neuspješnog pokušaja na VV idem prvi put u Mb. Ta komunikacija me izluđuje, pogotovo što sav taj postupak tako skupo plaćamo, pa još kad uzmem u obzir ovo iskustvo koje piše Aurora stvarno je to ipak neprofesionalno. Bez obzira na njihovu uspješnost i to što se mi svi nadamo koji idemo da ćemo biti dio te pozitivne statistike ipak uz toliki novac to bi po mom mišljenju trebalo bolje funkcionirati, mislim ta komunikacija. Sve smo koliko kužim dobile isti protokol bez obzire na uzroke naše neplodnosti, pa sad ti budi umjetnik i dođi do potrebnih informacija. Ja sam ih osobno dobila više na ovom forumu nego od njih.


Ne želim da ispadne da branim Mb, ali i sami pacijenti su pomalo krivi, jer se ne odluče otići tamo na prethodni pregled i dogovor s dr. V. Svi očekuju da im se e-mailom i telefonom temeljem nalaza odredi najbolja terapija. Kao i to da 3. dc odrade kod dr.-a u Hrvatskoj, pa nemaju svi MPO specijalisti iste metode rada i mišljenja o stanju pacijenta. Znam da je daleko i skupo i da je problem izostajati s posla, ali kako je taj postupak prilično skup milsim da taj dodatni trošak nije toliko veliki u usporedbi sa cijenom pogrešne stimulacije i fulanog postupka.

----------


## Marnie

Naravno drugi je problem i taj što niti jedan MPO-ovac ne može odmah znati kakva je stimulacija i kakav postupak za pojedinog pacijenta dobar, a da se nije prošao bar jedan stimulirani kod tog doktora. Na žalost i tu se najbolje uči metodom pokušaja i pogrešaka, a mi za to nemamo uvijek dovoljno novaca...

----------


## bebach

Pozdrav svima! Da li netko ima iskustava (ikakva) sa bolnicom i doktorima u Ljubljani (ne dr. Reš)?
tnx! i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve šta vam treba!

----------


## zedra

da, test sam napravila, i naravno još jedan u nizu negativnih...i bila na uzv, endometrij sekrecijski 10.1 mm...i šta sada nemam pojma...

----------


## Aurora*

> Ne želim da ispadne da branim Mb, ali i sami pacijenti su pomalo krivi, jer se ne odluče otići tamo na prethodni pregled i dogovor s dr. V. Svi očekuju da im se e-mailom i telefonom temeljem nalaza odredi najbolja terapija. Kao i to da 3. dc odrade kod dr.-a u Hrvatskoj, pa nemaju svi MPO specijalisti iste metode rada i mišljenja o stanju pacijenta. Znam da je daleko i skupo i da je problem izostajati s posla, ali kako je taj postupak prilično skup milsim da taj dodatni trošak nije toliko veliki u usporedbi sa cijenom pogrešne stimulacije i fulanog postupka.


*Marnie* ti nisi citala moje postove? Mi se jesmo odlucili ici tamo na prethodni pregled i dogovor, takodjer i 3. dc bas zato da oni tamo imaju direktan uvid i kontrolu nad svime. I nije nam pomoglo. Stoga nisam sigurna koliko je to uopce bitno, pogotovo ako netko u svom gradu ima MPO doktora kod koje moze obaviti te stvari...

*bebach* forumasica *skandy* je bila u Ljubljanskoj bolnici u postupku, pa ako slucajno ne vidi ovaj tvoj post, posalji joj privatnu poruku.  :Wink:

----------


## loks

hej slovenke da li ću u Mb zadnjih 12 dana stimulacije uzimati i decap i gonale zajedno?

----------


## zedra

loks, da..i jedno i drugo do štoperice..piše na protokolu...

----------


## bebach

*Aurora* hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Marnie* ti nisi citala moje postove? Mi se jesmo odlucili ici tamo na prethodni pregled i dogovor, takodjer i 3. dc bas zato da oni tamo imaju direktan uvid i kontrolu nad svime. I nije nam pomoglo. Stoga nisam sigurna koliko je to uopce bitno, pogotovo ako netko u svom gradu ima MPO doktora kod koje moze obaviti te stvari...
> 
> *bebach* forumasica *skandy* je bila u Ljubljanskoj bolnici u postupku, pa ako slucajno ne vidi ovaj tvoj post, posalji joj privatnu poruku.


Nazalost i ja sam vec pisala o slicnim iskustvima..za konzultacije se treba dobro pripremiti..meni je to bio prvi postupak i zaista mi odlazak na konzultacije nije pomogao. Prosla kao Aurora, ali sam vec pisala o ome (samo za inf. onima koji idu)..pripremite pitanja jer dr. V nema puno vremena, pogotovo ako bas niste uobicajeni..

----------


## Marnie

Ma, pisala sam i ja o ne baš pozitivnim iskustvima sa MB za nas pacijente sa nekim posebnijim slučajevima. *Aurora* potpuno se slažem s tobom da vama te konzultacije nisu imale smisla, jer niste dobili što ste trebali. Kao što sam pisala u jednom od svojih prethodnih postova, Mb je dobro podmazana mašinerija bez individualnog pristupa. Ali moj je post u ovom slučaju bio upućen ljudima koji se užasno nerviraju zbog e-mail i telefonske komunikacije s Mb, a kao što je Jelena rekla, s našim klinikama također ne možeš ostvariti nikakvu komunikaciju van pregleda.
Cure s ovog topica, oprostite za moj OT  :Smile: .

----------


## maca2

Ja upravo došla iz MB s UZV-a. 
Danas je 12. dan stimulacije, do sad primila 26 gonala i 26 decapeptyla. 
Folikula imam puno, desetak na svakom jajniku. 
Nažalost još su premalene za punkciju, najveće su 17mm, endo 12mm.
Dr.V me naručio sutra u 8h na UZV u bolnicu, želi vidjeti što će biti do sutra, nada se da će narasti dovoljno da punkcija bude u pon. jer se boji hiperstimulacije ako budem još 2 dana na gonalima. 
Ne znam kako mi je ovaj put tako različita reakcija, kad sam prošli put bila na gonalima primila sam 21 komad i imala 10 folikula,nikakve hiperstimulacije nije bilo. Taj put sam bila u kratkom protokolu - jel' moguća ovakva drugačija reakcija samo zbog decapeptyla? I još mi je dr.rekao da ova moja reakcija ukazuje na policistične jajnike, o tome mi u ove 2 god. nitko nije ništa rekao, svi hormoni su mi u redu i u prirodnjacima sam imala 1-2 folikula, nikad ciste.  :Confused: 
Sada bježim u krevet jer ujutro ranom zorom opet prašimo u MB.
Nadam se da ćemo ovaj put uspjeti jer mi je već dosta putovanja,pikanja,dodatnih troškova...
Sretno svim curama u postupku!  :Wink:

----------


## fresia

Cure, ostala su mi 3 Decapeptyla viška, uredno čuvana na temperaturi do plus 8  :Smile: 
Ako kome treba neka se javi na pp pa ćemo se dogovriti oko preuzimanja.
Svima sretno u tekućim postupcima  :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

> hej curke..vidim da ste u većini pocele s kontracepcijom..ja danas brojim 41 DC i menge nema...pa neviđeno, ovo se nije dogodilo godinama...a valjda cu uspjeti do 25. sretno svima...


 Ajoj, pa još ima lufta do 25., sigurno će krenuti....
Ja sam da ne bi bilo "nismo znali" za svaki slučaj popila 7 dana  Duphastone  (20.-26.d.c.) pa sam uspjela procuriti tek 37 dan ciklusa (a obično se  procuri par dana nakon što ih se prestane piti), no mislim da ti je sad  malo prekasno da to probaš.
  Ako ne dobiješ do 25. javi se sestri Jasni, sigurno ima  neki as u rukavu za takve slučajeve, vrlo vjerojatno nisi jedina

----------


## ina33

Maca2, ne bih rekla da je zbog decapeptyla, u dugom protokolu s decapepetyloma, koliko znam, bi se teoretski trebalo dobit manje folikula, nego u kratkom.

----------


## ia30

> Maca2, ne bih rekla da je zbog decapeptyla, u dugom protokolu s decapepetyloma, koliko znam, bi se teoretski trebalo dobit manje folikula, nego u kratkom.


teoretski da,ali ja sam evo iznimka-više js dobijem na dugom protokolu nego kratkom!

----------


## zedra

Strumfice, mislila sam i ja probati bar 5 dana gestagena, ali sam odustala pa kako bude...uvijek mi nešto komplicira postupke, već sam navikla...
sretno curke svima..

----------


## 2hope

Mariborčanke, 
koje imate zadnju kontracepcijsku pilulu 17.11., a planirate na prvi UZV u Maribor, koliko unaprijed je potrebno javiti se sestri Jasni kako bi dobila termin

----------


## maca2

Kod mene sutra štoperica, a u utorak punkcija!
Nadam se da ćemo ovaj put doći do blastica i smrzlića...za sve više me strah nadati se pa jako razočarati u neuspjeh... :Smile:

----------


## zedra

2hope, ja sam 17.11. na zadnjoh tbl (ako uspijem dobiti mengu) i piše mi u protokolu da javim sestri jasni kad pocnem uzimati kontracepciju pa pretpostavljam da onda kaže kada je uzv...pa pošalji joj mail s upitom pa će ti valjda odgovoriti...
maca2, samo hrabro...imaš super folikule...

----------


## 2hope

hvala *zedra*, za kontracepciju sam joj se već javila jer sam ti ja u prvoj skupini, započeti ću uskoro i s drugom turom kontracepcije
javit ću joj se pred drugu fazu - supresija decapeptylom, pa dogovoriti u UZV

----------


## zedra

ah, evo i moje presvitle...nakon 43 dana...u subotu prva kontracepcijska tbl...e sada ne znam jel se trebam javiti taj dan jasni ili mogu već sutra nazvati i reći da mi je u subotu 7. DC i da startam...?

----------


## Strumpfica

> Mariborčanke, 
> koje imate zadnju kontracepcijsku pilulu 17.11., a planirate na prvi UZV u Maribor, koliko unaprijed je potrebno javiti se sestri Jasni kako bi dobila termin


 Meni je rekla da ćemo se o terminu dogovarati početkom studenog(ja sam  izgleda sve ispitala unaprijed)-uopće ne planiram kupovati niti gonale niti  menopure nego se želim tamo na licu mjesta dogovoriti točno što i kako  ćemo raditi stimulaciju.

----------


## loks

> Mariborčanke, 
> koje imate zadnju kontracepcijsku pilulu 17.11., a planirate na prvi UZV u Maribor, koliko unaprijed je potrebno javiti se sestri Jasni kako bi dobila termin


u protokolu piše da javimo svaki početak uzimanja terapije. javit ćeš početak uzimanja decap. ili dipher. šta već budeš uzimala i mislim da tada nećeš dobiti termin za uzv. naš prvi uzv je 22.11. i mislim da ćemo par dana prije mailom dobiti obavijest u koliko je sati tko na uzv

----------


## Jelena

loks, nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila što pišeš, ali prije početka uzimanja decapeptyla treba napraviti UZV ili doma ili kod njih. Može se napraviti i prije nego procurite, tipa zadnji dan pilula.

----------


## loks

jelena super da si komentirala jer meni je ovo prvi glas da se uzv mora napravit prije početka uzimanja decap. upravo čitam protokol i ne piše pa sad sam totalno zbunjola. meni je u protokolu datum prvog uzv 22.11. što znači 12 dana nakon uzimanja decapep., niš prije, ne kužim baš sad previše...

----------


## Gabi25

Jelena jesi se ti možda zabunila pa si htjela napisati da se uzv mora napraviti prije početka uzimanja gonala/menopura? Jer nigdje u protokolu ne piše da trebamo napraviti uzv prije decapeptyla kao što je loks napisala a i ne sjećam se da su ga cure koje su sad bile u 9. i 10. mj obavljale. Piše samo uzv 22.11. što je već 12.dan uzimanja decapeptyla- krećemo 10.11.

----------


## Aurora*

Ja mogu samo potvrditi da mi nitko nigdje nije spominjao UZ prije pocetka supresije (Decapeptyla). Kontrolni UZ sam i ja prema protokolu napravila prije pocetka stimulacije.

----------


## ina33

Nekima "ne priznaju" kontrolni UZV prije početka decapeptyla, i inzistiraju na UZV-u prije početka stimulacije tj. da se tek nakon toga dobije odobrenje za start s gonalima ili menopurima. Jednako kao što kod nekih ne inzistiraju da se pika popodne, može i ujutro. Nisam skužila o čemu to točno ovisi, o komunikaciji, o konkretnom mjesecu kako si što poslože itd.

----------


## loks

ovo moram podijeliti sa vama...u petak zvala ljekarnu i naručila dipher., a sad malo prije nazvala me žena da javi kako su stigli...ooo kad bi lijepa naša tako funkcionirala

----------


## Aurora*

*loks* a o kojoj se ljekarni radi? U Mariboru? Ili negdje drugdje?

----------


## loks

ljekarna u Kopru

----------


## mia74

> ovo moram podijeliti sa vama...u petak zvala ljekarnu i naručila dipher., a sad malo prije nazvala me žena da javi kako su stigli...ooo kad bi lijepa naša tako funkcionirala


Oprosti što se petljam,ali i kod nas ako naručiš neki lijek,ostaviš broj telefona,kad stigne lijek magistre te nazovu.
Ako nemaš takvo iskustvo,žao mi je,ali nisu sve ljekarne u lijepoj našoj iste i ne možeš ih sve strpavat u isti koš...

----------


## nina1

> Oprosti što se petljam,ali i kod nas ako naručiš neki lijek,ostaviš broj telefona,kad stigne lijek magistre te nazovu.
> Ako nemaš takvo iskustvo,žao mi je,ali nisu sve ljekarne u lijepoj našoj iste i ne možeš ih sve strpavat u isti koš...


x 
ja decapeptyle u svom gradu naručila u subotu ujutro u ponedeljak u 15 h su me već čekali u ljekarni

----------


## loks

blago vama, starno ne znam kako vi to uspjevate al ja već 15 dana cijelu svoju županiju preokrenula i ne mogu nabavit lijek...il se ne proizvodi il ne mogu nabavit, ma ne znam više šta su mi svašta napričale tete farmaceutkinje...al sad znam ako mi ne daj Bože bude trebalo drugi put ću vam se obratiti za uslugu pa ćete mi nabavit u tim vašim ljekarnama, očito živite negdje u LN gdje su uvjeti življenja puno bolji

----------


## mia74

> blago vama, starno ne znam kako vi to uspjevate al ja već 15 dana cijelu svoju županiju preokrenula i ne mogu nabavit lijek...il se ne proizvodi il ne mogu nabavit, ma ne znam više šta su mi svašta napričale tete farmaceutkinje...al sad znam ako mi ne daj Bože bude trebalo drugi put ću vam se obratiti za uslugu pa ćete mi nabavit u tim vašim ljekarnama, očito živite negdje u LN gdje su uvjeti življenja puno bolji


Pa ako će ti opet trebat neki lijekovi,što se duboko nadam da neće,onda se javi meni,jer sam jedna od tih"teta farmaceutkinja"koja svaki dan radi taj posao i koja živi i radi u glavnom gradu,jel,lijepe naše!

----------


## mia74

I da budemo načisto,druga je stvar ako lijeka nema trenutno-znači "teta farmaceutkinja" je zvala sve moguće veledrogerije i lijeka nema za naručiti od toga da se mojim pojedinim kolegicama naprosto ne da zafrkavat sa tim lijekom zbog raznih razloga-da ne nabrajam...
A takvih,ovih zadnjih,na žalost ima i to pogotovo u manjim mjestima-ja sam nedavno naručila jedan lijek za jednu bebu jer u Slavoniji-nije bitan grad,nisu htjeli naručiti-i to samo tako!!
Sorry svima, ovo nije tema za ovdje!

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena jesi se ti možda zabunila pa si htjela napisati da se uzv mora napraviti prije početka uzimanja gonala/menopura? Jer nigdje u protokolu ne piše da trebamo napraviti uzv prije decapeptyla kao što je loks napisala a i ne sjećam se da su ga cure koje su sad bile u 9. i 10. mj obavljale. Piše samo uzv 22.11. što je već 12.dan uzimanja decapeptyla- krećemo 10.11.


Joj, sori, stvarno sam smotana, u glavi mi je bio moj kratki mariborski. Da, u pravu ste, ne ide za dipehereline, nego za Gonale/Menopure obavezni UZV.  :Embarassed: 

*Gabi25*, hvala na upozorenju!

----------


## loks

*Jelena* sve ok, malo si nas zbunila i uzburkala al oplostit ćemo ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Kao da nemate dovoljno komplicirano hendlanje  :Smile: 
Mea maxima culpa.

----------


## maca2

Cure, kad se plaća postupak?
Ja sutra imam punkciju pa ne znam da li da nosim novce sutra ili na transfer?

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, kad se plaća postupak?
> Ja sutra imam punkciju pa ne znam da li da nosim novce sutra ili na transfer?


Placa se na dan transfera. Ako je transfer u danima od ponedjeljka do petka. Ako je transfer vikendom onda ne znam. Ali u tom slucaju vjerujem da bi te vec pravovremeno obavjestili u Mariboru. Zato mislim da vam sutra nije potrebno nositi novac.

Ne bi bilo lose, ako bi netko mogao provjeriti moze li se u Mariboru placati i karticom, ne samo gotovinom. To bi bila korisna informacija.

----------


## zedra

> I da budemo načisto,druga je stvar ako lijeka nema trenutno-znači "teta farmaceutkinja" je zvala sve moguće veledrogerije i lijeka nema za naručiti od toga da se mojim pojedinim kolegicama naprosto ne da zafrkavat sa tim lijekom zbog raznih razloga-da ne nabrajam...
> A takvih,ovih zadnjih,na žalost ima i to pogotovo u manjim mjestima-ja sam nedavno naručila jedan lijek za jednu bebu jer u Slavoniji-nije bitan grad,nisu htjeli naručiti-i to samo tako!!
> Sorry svima, ovo nije tema za ovdje!


kad smo već kod toga, ja sam danas nazvala sve ljekarne u OS, nije mali grad i u većini su me otkacili glatko, pa tako i u Centralnoj ljekarni. Na moje inzistiranje je godpođa pristala provjeriti da li mogu naruciti Decapeptil i neka zovem kasnije-kaže stići će ta 3 tjedna i to pocijeni 67 KN komad!!
na kraju nazvala Zagreb i tamo ću ih kupiti, ljekarna Filipović, ampula 50 kn.

----------


## Strumpfica

> kad smo već kod toga, ja sam danas nazvala sve ljekarne u OS, nije mali grad i u većini su me otkacili glatko, pa tako i u Centralnoj ljekarni. Na moje inzistiranje je godpođa pristala provjeriti da li mogu naruciti Decapeptil i neka zovem kasnije-kaže stići će ta 3 tjedna i to pocijeni 67 KN komad!!
> na kraju nazvala Zagreb i tamo ću ih kupiti, ljekarna Filipović, ampula 50 kn.


 Znači li to da u ljekarnu Filipović mogu doći i dobiti diphereline  ili ih trebamo unaprijed naručivati(nikako da se sjetim nazvati ih i  pitati a živim relativno blizu te ljekarne)?

----------


## zedra

strumfice, ne znam za diphereline, za ovo je rekla nazvazi 2 dana ranije...

----------


## maca2

Meni jučer punktirali 21 js ! :Shock: 

Na svu sreću pod narkozom pa nije bilo strašno, ali još me i danas probada i pritišće u jajnicima. :Sad: 

Transfer u nedjelju - 5.dan, nadam se da ćemo ovaj put doći do blastice.
Ukupna cifra 1760,42 eura + zamrzavanje (ako bude) 245,60 eura.

Moram piti puno tekućine da ne bi dišlo do hiperstimulacije...

Kako reagiraju ako inzistiraš na vraćanju 2 embrija, mogu li te odbiti samo na temelju godina i dobrih embrija? Ja želim da mi vrate 2 komada  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aneri

Super, nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješno. Sad do nedjelje lezi, odmaraj, nakon toliko js to ti je najpotrebnije.
Reci mi molim te, a kakva ti je bila stimulacija, mislim koliko dnevno i čega?

----------


## maca2

Stimulacija - od 20.9. do 17.10., decapeptyl, jedan dnevno
               - od 4.10. - 12.10, 2 gonala dnevno
               - od 13.10 - 16.10., 3 gonala dnevno
Što se tiče mirovanja, ne leži mi to - već sam danas išla raditi. Na bolovanje ću poslije transfera.

----------


## ina33

Maca2, reagiraju ti tako da, ako su izvrsne blastociste, tebi to prvi IVF pravi (znači, ne novozakonski par gonala, par klomifena, oplodnja 3 js), ako si ti slabije tjelesne konstitucije (sitnija ženska), da ti sugeriraju da vratiš jednoga zbog rizika višeplodne trudnoće, koji nisu zanemarivi (raniji porod, mogućnost postoji uvijek da se jedna blastocista sama podijeli pa da završiš s troplodnom trudnoćom - slučaj Denny sad u Splitu). 

Ako ti baš inzistiraš i potpišeš, mogu ti vratiti 2. Koliko shvaćam, tebi ovo uistinu jest prvi pravi IVF, čim dosad nisi imala takvu reakciju.

Ja bih ti tu sugerirala da, pogotovo ako ćeš imat puno blastica za zamrzavanje, poslušaš njihov savjet. Na razgovoru prije transfera ujutro budu ginekolog i biolog pa se možete sve dogovoriti, možete čak tražiti i timeout pa se ti i TM promišljati par minuta i reći vašu odluku. Transfer obično bude kasnije tijekom dana, znači, nije ono razgovor s biologom pa odmah u salu.

Sretno, i jako puno pij i pazi na HS, pogotovo nakon transfera!

Je li ti ovih 21 js bilo samo na jednom jajniku ili su ti na kraju punktirali oba dva???

----------


## mia74

> kad smo već kod toga, ja sam danas nazvala sve ljekarne u OS, nije mali grad i u većini su me otkacili glatko, pa tako i u Centralnoj ljekarni. Na moje inzistiranje je godpođa pristala provjeriti da li mogu naruciti Decapeptil i neka zovem kasnije-kaže stići će ta 3 tjedna i to pocijeni 67 KN komad!!
> na kraju nazvala Zagreb i tamo ću ih kupiti, ljekarna Filipović, ampula 50 kn.


Ljekarna Filipović je jedna od ljekarni koja to uvijek ima na lageru-imaju veću količinu uglavnom svih tih lijekova koje nama trebaju za stimulaciju,zato je i imaju sada jer je stvarno nestašica i sve druge ljekarne koje to nemaju na lageru-jer nemaju pacijente za to!!!!ne mogu naručitit.Meni su rekli za Decapeptyl dolazi sljedeći tjedan!!

----------


## Dodirko

Meni su rekli da bi bilo jako dobro da dođem kod njih na ultrazvuk jer će mi tamo definirati protokol nakon pregleda zbog mog specifičnog stanja (puno postupaka, godine, 2 operacije, endometrioza... ). Inače, korigirali su mi protokol (nisam na supresiji) ali sam na kontracepciji. Očito da ima izuzetaka i da nisam po standardnom protokolu.

Žene, imam viška 2 bočice suprefact injekcija (za 22 dana). Kupila sam ih par dana prije nego što sam trebala krenuti na supresiju a onda su mi javili da neću biti na supresiji... pa ako nekom treba neka javi.

----------


## loks

*dodirko* kad ste u postupku, 11. ili 12. mjesec?

----------


## Dodirko

Početak 11-tog, odnosno od slijedećeg tjedna je stimulacija.

----------


## loks

a super san pensala da ćemo biti skupa, mi smo u 12. sretnooo!

----------


## maca2

> Maca2, reagiraju ti tako da, ako su izvrsne blastociste, tebi to prvi IVF pravi (znači, ne novozakonski par gonala, par klomifena, oplodnja 3 js), ako si ti slabije tjelesne konstitucije (sitnija ženska), da ti sugeriraju da vratiš jednoga zbog rizika višeplodne trudnoće, koji nisu zanemarivi (raniji porod, mogućnost postoji uvijek da se jedna blastocista sama podijeli pa da završiš s troplodnom trudnoćom - slučaj Denny sad u Splitu). 
> 
> Ako ti baš inzistiraš i potpišeš, mogu ti vratiti 2. Koliko shvaćam, tebi ovo uistinu jest prvi pravi IVF, čim dosad nisi imala takvu reakciju.
> 
> Ja bih ti tu sugerirala da, pogotovo ako ćeš imat puno blastica za zamrzavanje, poslušaš njihov savjet. Na razgovoru prije transfera ujutro budu ginekolog i biolog pa se možete sve dogovoriti, možete čak tražiti i timeout pa se ti i TM promišljati par minuta i reći vašu odluku. Transfer obično bude kasnije tijekom dana, znači, nije ono razgovor s biologom pa odmah u salu.
> 
> Sretno, i jako puno pij i pazi na HS, pogotovo nakon transfera!
> 
> Je li ti ovih 21 js bilo samo na jednom jajniku ili su ti na kraju punktirali oba dva???


Oba prijašnja postupka su bila s punom stimulacijom - jedan u Petrovoj prije novog zakona, a drugi kod Reša u SLO. Jednom su mi vratili 3, a drugi put 2 embrija, pa opet ništa.
Inače jesam dosta sitna (162cm,50kg) ali ne bih imala ništa protiv blizanaca - a i mislim da mi je veća šansa da se primi ako vrate 2 komada.
Nisu mi rekli jesu punktirali iz oba ili samo jednog, pretpostavljam iz oba čim je bilo tako puno stanica.Ali, pitanje je kakve su kvalitete.Pitat ću u nedjelju kako su punktirali i kakve su bile js.
Danas "cvikam" cijeli dan da me ne bi nazvali i rekli da ipak dođem sutra na transfer...

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 držim fige da dočekaš nedjelju, na 21js stvarno bi bilo čudno da ne dođeš do blastica...

----------


## ina33

Sretno, maco2! Ako imaš takvu sitnu konstituciju, i dođete do blastica, moj osobni savjet bi ti bio - 1. Nije stvar u tome što bi tko htio, nego je jednoplodna trudnoća puno manje rizična... Ima li ili ne veće šanse 1 ili 2, to su ti razne teorije. Postoji čak i teorija da nekim ženama bolje paše transfer smrzlića jer je lakše uskladiti zrelost embrija i endometrija.. To ti ovdje (u Hrvatskoj) nitko ne bi priznao (za novine, mislim), ali meni je Vlaisavljević rekao da je budućnost IVF-a zamrzavanje embrija i to single transferi odmrznutih embrija, jer je cilj spustiti broj blizanačkih trudnoća s 20% na 5%, koliko ih ima u spontanim začećima. 

Naši su se dugo rukovodili time da kao ako ih je 2, drugi lošiji, jedan drugome pomažu. To je dugo bila spika na VV-u, koju, iskreno, nisam shvatila - pogotovo ne kad se uvode ionako BHCG boosteri - to bi bila, valjda, uloga tog "lošijeg"? Nema veze, to je stvarno sve... više filozofija neke klinike, nego da je jednoznačno dokazano ovo ili ono.

Ako će ti kojim slučajem bit Vlaisavljević na transferu, ja bih poslušala njegov savjet, sjećam se kako je curama znao sugerirat vraćanje jednoga i bilo bi binog - sve ovisi o konstituciji žene. Cilje je - rađanje zdravog djeteta.

Kako god se odlučila - želim ti uspješan postupak i neproblematičnu trudnoću!!!

----------


## VALERIJA

Dodirko...punkcija možda 08.11 ?

----------


## klara

> ....
> 
> Kako reagiraju ako inzistiraš na vraćanju 2 embrija, mogu li te odbiti samo na temelju godina i dobrih embrija? Ja želim da mi vrate 2 komada


Mislim da je odluka tvoja i tu nema problema, samo će ti reći što oni predlažu.

Meni (I MM-u naravno) su u lipnju sugerirali vraćanje 2 embrija (imam 36 god i puno neuspješnih transfera u kartonu). Rekla sam da želim transfer jednog jer sam imala problema u 1. trudnoći i bojim se blizanačke trudnoće, napravili su tako i nije bilo problema.  

Mi idemo na FET u ponedjeljak, hoće li biti još netko s foruma tamo?

----------


## mimi

Cure, zanima me statistika omjera dobivenih j.s. i blastica te učestalost trudnoća ostvarenih u ovoj godini u Mariboru. Ja sam imala 18 j.s. i samo jednu blasticu. Cure koje su bile samnom u Mariboru isto su imale 1 blasticu a veliki broj j.s. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, zanima me statistika omjera dobivenih j.s. i blastica te učestalost trudnoća ostvarenih u ovoj godini u Mariboru. Ja sam imala 18 j.s. i samo jednu blasticu. Cure koje su bile samnom u Mariboru isto su imale 1 blasticu a veliki broj j.s. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


*mimi* drago mi je sto si se javila sa svojim iskustvom i nadam se da ce se uskoro javiti i ostale forumasice koje su ovaj mjesec bile u Mariboru, a ima ih stvarno dosta. 

Ovo sto kazes mi je bilo nezamislivo za Maribor sve dok se nije desilo i meni. Ja sam imala 12 JS, a 5. dan samo jedan embrij jos ne u stadiju blastociste. Takodjer je i u mojoj grupi od 12 zena bilo puno jajnih stanica i zacudjujuce malo embrija 5. dan. 

Stvarno ne znam kako da si ovakve rezultate tumacim...

*mimi* koje si godiste, ako smijem pitati? Zanima me jos i koliko od 18 JS ti se oplodilo?

Cekam da se jave i ostale cure...

----------


## bebach

Ja bi postavila isto pitanje kao *mimi*, znači statistika js,blastocista i trudnoća ostvarenih kod Reša odnosno ukratko iskustva cura koje su prošle postupak kod njega? tnx!

----------


## bebach

krivo sam napisala, isto pitanje ali za drugu kliniku(bolnicu) :Embarassed: ali nadam se da ste me skužile... :Grin:

----------


## mimi

Ja sam 72., a oplodilo mi se 12 j.s., 3. dan je ostalo 8.j.s, a 5. dan 2 j.s,od čega 1 blastica.

A tebi?

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam 72., a oplodilo mi se 12 j.s., 3. dan je ostalo 8.j.s, a 5. dan 2 j.s,od čega 1 blastica.
> 
> A tebi?


Fakat malo. Evo primjera, ali od prošle godine - žena 40 godina, 10 zrelih stanica, oplodile se ICSIjem sve, 5.-ti dan dočekalo 6 stanica, 5 OK blastociste za transfer. Također, bilo je žena tipa preko25 stanica, 1 blastocista, ali radilo se o PCOS-u u kojem je standardno izazov dobiti kvalitetne stanice.

----------


## Rimljanka

Evo ja sam bila u 09 mjesecu prvi put u Mariboru.
Ovaj put sam loše reagirala na stimulaciju (po 2 gonala dnevno nakon 2 mjeseca kontracepcije pa decapeptyla), pa sam imala samo 5 jajnih stanica.
Uglavnom su curama koje su imale više od 5 jajnih stanica rekli da dođu na transfer 5-ti dan, a nama ostalima 3 dan.
Znači od nas 12 koliko nas je bilo u grupi, 5 nas je bilo na transferu 3-ći dan. Za cure koje su bile 5 dan ne znam rezultate, ali npr. meni su radili ICSI (radi teške OAT), i 3 dan smo imali samo 2 embrija i to jedan četverostanični i jedan šestostanični, a ostale 3 stanice se nisu ni oplodile. Mogu vam reći da sam bila dosta razočarana i beta je bila negativna. 

Za ostale cure ne znam jesu li imale pozitivnu betu (nadam se da jesu, sve ove cure s kojima sam bila na transferu su bile stvarno simpatične i pozitivne osobe :Smile: , ali uglavnom su imale i po bar jedan osmostanični embrij iako ni one nisu imale ništa za smrznuti.

I još nešto, iako je na punkciji bilo dosta cura iz BIH i Srbije te 3 cure iz SLO, na transferu 3 dan smo bile sve iz Hrvatske. Mislim da se radi o tome da smo mi iz Hrvatske bili uglavnom teži slučajevi (IVF maratonci kao bi rekla naša Ina33  :Smile: , među ostalima je bilo mlađih i onima kojima je prvi put.
Recimo ja sam na punkciji pričala s jednom curom iz Banja Luke i sa dvije iz Srbije, i svima je ovo bio prvi IVF.

Meni je ovo bio najlošiji rezultat IVF-a do sada, i po broju dobivenih stanica i stanju embrija (do sada sam na VV-u imala po 16 stanica u stimulaciji), ali MM je situacija bila jako loša i bilo je malo stanica (ili starim ili sam loše na supresiju reagirala  :Smile: , iako su svih 5 stanica bile zrele i kvalitetne po riječima biologa, problem je bio u plivačima). 
Ali usprkos lošem rezultatu ja sa Mariborom nisam razočarana, iako nisam sigurna hoću li opet ići tamo jer se sada raspitujem o PICSI metodi, pošto smo mi izgleda malo teži slučaj. . .

Eto, nadam se da sam bar nešto pomogla jer nemam pojma kakvi su bili rezultati 5 dan, nadam se da će se javiti još koja cura iz moje grupe

----------


## Gabi25

Koliko primijećujem, ovo je postalo sve učestalije, velik broj stanica a malo ili ništa blastocista...
Ne mogu si to objasniti- što se moglo dogoditi? Problemi u labu? Biolozi su isti koliko znam.... Šta se to moralo dogoditi sa uvjetima u labu obzirom da je Mb poznat po odličnom labu??

----------


## Rimljanka

E da, ja sam 76-to godište, pošto je to bitno kad se priča o rezultatima

----------


## maca2

I mene je strah upravo takvih loših rezultata. 
Čula sam dosta priča od cura na punkciji o velikoj količni js, a na transferu samo 1-2 dobre.
Mi također imamo jako loš spermiogram, a i pitanje je kvalitete js kod ovolikog broja...
Ja sam 2x imala transfer 8-staničnog embrija i jednom morule pa opet ništa... :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja sam 72., a oplodilo mi se 12 j.s., 3. dan je ostalo 8.j.s, a 5. dan 2 j.s,od čega 1 blastica.
> 
> A tebi?


Ja sam 73. godiste. 

Od 12 JS, sve su bile zrele, oplodilo se 7, 3. dan je bilo 7 embrija, a 5. dan je ostao samo jedan, niti ne blastocista. Radili su nam ICSI iako smo mi izricito zeljeli IVF. 

(Cijela ta prica oko IVFa je zapravo ono sto nas je najvise pogodilo i razocaralo u Mariboru. Da nije bilo toga mozda bih cak i mislila da je ovako los rezultat bio zbog nas tj. naseg reproduktivnog materijala, a ne zbog njih, ali ovako ne mogu a da ne mislim nisu li bas oni negdje pogrijesili...).

U Rijeci (za koju se smatra da ima jedan od losijih laboratorija) sam, usporedbe radi, prije godinu i pol takodjer imala 12 JS, radjen je IVF, oplodjeno je bilo 10 JS, a 5. dan su nas cekale 4 blastociste i 3 morule.

----------


## ina33

Ovaj tvoj slučaj stvarno daje za misliti...

----------


## zedra

Pa jel netko od vas koji ste tako prošli pitao tamo o cemu je rijec? imaju li nekakvo objašnjenje?

----------


## Rimljanka

Aurora, je li imaš plan za dalje?
Ja više stvarno ne znam, opcija VV mi više uopće ne postoji, u Maribor mi se isto više ne ide. Nadam se da će se javiti sad cure s dobrim rezultatima iz Maribora pa mi možda malo poraste moral . . . 
Čini mi se da CITO ima jako dobru opremu i dobru uspješnost, ali mi se tamo ne ide zbog ovog "našeg" zakona. Eventualno prirodnjak.
Od inozemnih klinika mi se još čini jako dobra PFC u Pragu, ali naše cure tamo idu uglavnom radi donacije, pa opet nema neke statistike na forumu. A dosta je skuplja, pogotovo kad se još doda put i smještaj

----------


## klara

Ja imam protuprimjer. Ove godine u lipnju smo u Mariboru imali rekordno dobre rezultate, 5 blastica. Nisam mogla vjerovati kad su nam rekli brojku 5 jer smo uvijek imali male postotke oplodnje.

----------


## mimi

Ja sam u Mariboru najbolje reagirala, jer nikad nisam imala toliko stanica i zato sam očekivala da će biti stanica za zamrznuti.Moram reći da sam razgovarala s bilogom koji je bio izuzetno ljubazan i objasnio mi šta se svakom stanicom dešavalo, jednostavno nakon 3. dana stanice su se prestale dijeliti. Malo sam zbunjena zbog toga, ali činjenica je da do sada meni u RH nije objašnjeno kako su se moje stanice razvijale i koliko su bile razvijene kad su vraćene. Također moram napomenuti da u RH nisam nikada imala blasticu jer su stanice vraćene 3-4 dan . Mi smo tražili ICSI iako je spermiogram OK. 
Cure, javljajte nam statistiku i za Maribor i za dr. Reša da vidimo da li ima boljih rezultata...

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja imam protuprimjer. Ove godine u lipnju smo u Mariboru imali rekordno dobre rezultate, 5 blastica. Nisam mogla vjerovati kad su nam rekli brojku 5 jer smo uvijek imali male postotke oplodnje.


To je rezultat s kojim se Maribor nekada ponosio i kakvom sam se i ja nadala. Ne znam, stvarno ne znam, zasto sada takvi rezultati izostaju...





> Pa jel netko od vas koji ste tako prošli pitao tamo o cemu je rijec? imaju li nekakvo objašnjenje?


*zedra* pitanje ti je skroz na mjestu! Medjutim ne znam uopce kako bih ga postavila Mariboru. Jer komunikacija s njima je koma. Mozda bi im mogla poslati klasicno pismo, ali obzirom na ranije iskustvo nemam bas puno nade da bi mi i na njega odgovorili. Osim toga, prije transfera svatko ima razgovor s ginekologom i embriologom. To je po mojem misljenju prava prilika da se pita zasto tako los rezultat. Naravno da smo ih tom prilikom i mi pitali. Ali odgovor kojeg smo dobili je bio toliko opcenit i neodredjen da bas nikakve koristi od njega. Stovise iz odgovora kojeg smo mi dobili dalo bi se misliti da je jedan "kvalitetan" embrij upravo odlican rezultat!  :Shock: 




> Aurora, je li imaš plan za dalje?
> Ja više stvarno ne znam, opcija VV mi više uopće ne postoji, u Maribor  mi se isto više ne ide. Nadam se da će se javiti sad cure s dobrim  rezultatima iz Maribora pa mi možda malo poraste moral . . . 
> Čini mi se da CITO ima jako dobru opremu i dobru uspješnost, ali mi se  tamo ne ide zbog ovog "našeg" zakona. Eventualno prirodnjak.
> Od inozemnih klinika mi se još čini jako dobra PFC u Pragu, ali naše  cure tamo idu uglavnom radi donacije, pa opet nema neke statistike na  forumu. A dosta je skuplja, pogotovo kad se još doda put i smještaj


*
Rimljanka* upravo tako kako si napisala razmisljam i ja! U Maribor mi se vise ne ide (moj muz definitivno ne bi, da se njega pita), Hrvatska mi, sto se stimuliranih postupaka tice, uopce nije opcija, ali i ja razmisljam o prirodnjacima. Ako mi ih budu htjeli raditi. I sve vise razmisljam o Pragu i to PFC. Isto kao i ti i ja sam Prag do sada povezivala prvenstveno s donacijama, ali situacija se promjenila. Cure takodjer kazu da nije tamo toliko skuplje, cak ni uz smjesta i prijevoz. (Mi smo u Mariborskom postupku prevozili 3000 km, pa ti vidi...).

Nadam se da ce mi u odluci sta dalje pomoci, kao i do sada, nova iskustva s ovog foruma, zato ih zeljno iscekujem.  :Smile:

----------


## mimi

Cure šta je to PFC?

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure šta je to PFC?


Prague Fertility Centre, nova klinika za potpomognutu oplodnju u Pragu.  :Smile:

----------


## firer05

Pozdrav pišem vam prvi put i želim vam javiti naše iskustvo iz Maribora. Moja supruga je bila na vađenju u subotu 16.10. i izvadili su joj 22 jajne stanice, transfer je trebao biti u četvrtak 21.10 ali je ona završila u bolnici u srijedu zbog hiperstimulacije tako da se transfer odgodio dok se njoj situacija ne smiri. Uglavno od izvađenih 22 JS oplodilo se ih 14 do srijede i sada čekamo da nam jave kolko njih je izdrzalo do petka i koliko su ih zamrznuli.

----------


## mimi

Hvala na infu Aurora. Firer05 javi nam se i svakako bi bilo korisno znati koje godište je supruga.

----------


## seka35

jj


> Evo ja sam bila u 09 mjesecu prvi put u Mariboru.
> Ovaj put sam loše reagirala na stimulaciju (po 2 gonala dnevno nakon 2 mjeseca kontracepcije pa decapeptyla), pa sam imala samo 5 jajnih stanica.
> Uglavnom su curama koje su imale više od 5 jajnih stanica rekli da dođu na transfer 5-ti dan, a nama ostalima 3 dan.
> Znači od nas 12 koliko nas je bilo u grupi, 5 nas je bilo na transferu 3-ći dan. Za cure koje su bile 5 dan ne znam rezultate, ali npr. meni su radili ICSI (radi teške OAT), i 3 dan smo imali samo 2 embrija i to jedan četverostanični i jedan šestostanični, a ostale 3 stanice se nisu ni oplodile. Mogu vam reći da sam bila dosta razočarana i beta je bila negativna. 
> 
> Za ostale cure ne znam jesu li imale pozitivnu betu (nadam se da jesu, sve ove cure s kojima sam bila na transferu su bile stvarno simpatične i pozitivne osobe, ali uglavnom su imale i po bar jedan osmostanični embrij iako ni one nisu imale ništa za smrznuti.
> 
> I još nešto, iako je na punkciji bilo dosta cura iz BIH i Srbije te 3 cure iz SLO, na transferu 3 dan smo bile sve iz Hrvatske. Mislim da se radi o tome da smo mi iz Hrvatske bili uglavnom teži slučajevi (IVF maratonci kao bi rekla naša Ina33 , među ostalima je bilo mlađih i onima kojima je prvi put.
> Recimo ja sam na punkciji pričala s jednom curom iz Banja Luke i sa dvije iz Srbije, i svima je ovo bio prvi IVF.
> ...

----------


## seka35

seka35.
evo da se i ja ukljucim na RIMLJANKU jer  i ja sam bila u Mariboru na transveru prvi put u 3 mjesecu i tad je bilo 12 zena   . ja znam 4 da su tad ostale trudne ,ja na zalost nisam!
nakon zog transvera sam bila jos 3 puta jer imamo zamrznutih embriona ,nazalost nije bilo uspjeha i nakon treceg puta ,pa mi je tad dr. savjetovao da na 4 transver idem tek kad odstranim jajovode ,jer su mi zacepljeni i imam puno priraslica i slobodne tekucine sto on kaze da se to slijeva u trbusnu supljinu i unistava plod.
tako da sam napravila laparaskopsku operaciju sad u 9 mj. i odstranila oba jajovoda! sad planiramo u 11 mjesecu ponovo na transver jel imamo jos 4 kom zamrznutih.
 jos da napomenem da sam prije roga imala 4 prirodne neuspjele trudnoce i 3 ivf . sad se nadam da ce ovaj 4 put biti uspjesan jer sam sklonila sve prepreke  i jos da napomenem da mi je dr.Vlaisavljevic savjetovao da odstranim jajovode prije prvog ivf. ,ali ja nisam bila za to i na kraju se ispostavilo da mi je to ipak smetalo ,kako mi je i rekao dr.
sad sam puna optimizma za ova cetvrti put

----------


## anaea40

Ja sam bila u Mb u V mj. 2009, tada sam dobila 6 jajnih stanica, radjen IVF, nakon 5 dana 5 blastocisti. 
Ove godine u V mj, 2 jajne stanice koje se nisu oplodile niti ICSI metodom.
Idem sada ponovno u 11 mj na modificirani protokol bez antibebi, samo uz Decapeptyl od 20 dana prethodnog ciklusa.
Također me zanimaju iskustva drugih cura sa foruma koje idu u Mb.
Također me zanima da li je bolje u Slo kupovati Decapeptyl (ili onaj njihov  s D) i Menopur. Da li netko zna koje su cijene u Slo?

----------


## Gabi25

anaea40 u Slo nema Decapeptyla, kod njih možeš kupiti Diphereline ali kažu cure da je to isto. Cijenu nažalost ne znam.
Što se tiče menopura i gonala, i ja ću kupovati u Mb nakon prvog uzv-a a cijene su navodno nešto niže nego kod nas, pogotovo ako uzmeš povrat poreza

----------


## seka35

ja dam decapeptyl i menopur kupovala u Hrvatskoj ,a ja sam inace iz bih i znam da je u hr najeftiniji

----------


## loks

Također me zanima da li je bolje u Slo kupovati Decapeptyl (ili onaj njihov s D) i Menopur. Da li netko zna koje su cijene u Slo?[/QUOTE]

diphereline ja platila 38 eur kutija (7 kom)

----------


## loks

e da i šta se slovenije tiče mogu dati naše rezultate za Reša...Mb tek čekamo...
stimulacija menopurom dobili 8 js, oplođeno 5, dvije vratili 3. dan, 2 zamrznuli i jedna se valjda prestala razvijat pa nije bila za zamrzavanje. Drugi put vratili 2 zamrznuta  i nažalost niti jednom trudnoća. kvalitetu nažalost nemam pojma jer bili prezbunjeni da bi išta pitali, a od doktora ili biologa ni riječ

----------


## seka35

ja idem isto u 11 mj . ponovo i po cetvrti put . MI imamo jos 4 zamrznuta i nadam se da ce ovaj put biti !zanima me oko kojeg datuma ides anea 40 ? meni je rekla sestra jasna ako dobijem do 20,11, da mogu  planirati ,a ako ne onda u trecem mjesecu ,zbog tog sto renoviraju odjel.
ja bi normalno trebala da dobijem do 15,11, ,ali tko zna ....,nadam se da mi nece kasniti i da cu dobiti ,pa se mozda i vidimo gore!

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja sam bila u Mb u V mj. 2009, tada sam dobila 6 jajnih stanica, radjen IVF, nakon 5 dana 5 blastocisti.


Da, da to su ti fantasticni rezultati o kojima smo slusali za Maribor i zbog kojih su ocekivanja od njih bila veca nego za neke druge klinike...




> Ove godine u V mj, 2 jajne stanice koje se nisu oplodile niti ICSI metodom.


A sada sve vise cujem ovakve price.  :Sad: 





> Također me zanima da li je bolje u Slo kupovati Decapeptyl (ili onaj njihov  s D) i Menopur. Da li netko zna koje su cijene u Slo?


U Sloveniji nemaju Decapeptyl, samo Dipherelin (sto je po sastavu isto). Nesto vise o cjenama u Sloveniji procitaj ovdje, nije cijena za Menopur, nego za Gonal ali predpostavlam da bi odnos cjena mogao biti slican.

----------


## bebach

*loks* hvala ti na opisanom iskustvu (postupku)  :Wink: 
vjerujem da će vam ovaj postupak u Mb biti BINGOOO!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## seka35

ja idem na FET pocetkom 12 mjeseca . javi se klara

----------


## sbonetic

Evo ja sam u Mb imala 11 js i na kraju samo 1 blastocistu, najgori rezultati do sada i više se tamo na vraćamo.

----------


## ia30

ja sam u Mb dobila 8 js,inače dobijem 4-5,odgovara mi dugi protokol i on je odgovoran za "dobar broj"stanica....ali,ET kao i u Hr-oplodile se samo 3js-zaključak:potpouno isti rezultat kao s kutijom klomifena na VV...

----------


## ina33

Jeste li popratili koje su to zatrudnile sad tamo (tipa žene oko 25 godina, neproblematičan spermoigram itd.)? Ili se ne može ni na što svesti ovaj razočaravajući score?

----------


## seka35

ja imam kontakte sa zenama koje su bile samnom u trecem mjesecu2010  i trudne su u sedmom mjesecu. jedna od tih ima 41 god. i uspjelo joj od prvi put ,druga ima 28 god i od sedmi put,treca 33 god. i uspjelo joj od prvi put.

----------


## seka35

meni su izvadili 21 jajnu stanicu,oplodilo se 19

----------


## ina33

Hvala, seka... Mislim da žene dvoje što se zbiva nakon štrajka u Mariboru - to je bilo u 8. mjesecu... Nakon toga su bili ti rezultati od 18 stanica na 5-ti dan jedan embrij, kod mladih žena i slično.

----------


## seka35

ja sam utrecem mjesecu dobila 21 jajnu stanicu

----------


## seka35

ja cu sad po cetvrti put u Maribor po svoje eskime ,pa me zanima ima li tko kakvh informacija kakva je uspjesnost kod zamrznutih embriona

----------


## nina1

> Pozdrav pišem vam prvi put i želim vam javiti naše iskustvo iz Maribora. Moja supruga je bila na vađenju u subotu 16.10. i izvadili su joj 22 jajne stanice, transfer je trebao biti u četvrtak 21.10 ali je ona završila u bolnici u srijedu zbog hiperstimulacije tako da se transfer odgodio dok se njoj situacija ne smiri. Uglavno od izvađenih 22 JS oplodilo se ih 14 do srijede i sada čekamo da nam jave kolko njih je izdrzalo do petka i koliko su ih zamrznuli.


 :Bye: tebi i supruzi, ležala sam kraj nje nakon punkcije, želim joj brzi oporavak 
da li znaš možda kako je prošla ona druga cura koja je imala 10 js ?

----------


## firer05

> tebi i supruzi, ležala sam kraj nje nakon punkcije, želim joj brzi oporavak 
> da li znaš možda kako je prošla ona druga cura koja je imala 10 js ?


Bila je na transferu u četvrtak i stavili su joj jednu js a 8 su ih zamrznuli.

----------


## sandric

Evo malo ljepog iskustva za koga ne znam kako bih tumačila, kao sreću ili tref ili šta već nemam pojma. Prvi IVF u junu 2010god. dobila 5 js ( stimulacija diferelin + 2 gonala dnevno do drugog uzv kad je dr. Vlaisavljević rekao da nastavim sa 3 gonala dnevno do punkcije ). Oplodile se 4 js i transfer zakazan 3.dan. Bila sam koma od plača i straha, sve cure koje su bile sa mnom na transferu su imale mnogo js i čekale su ih blastice a ja sam bila negdje na dnu u svim podacima. I bila sam ubjeđena da je ovo čisti promašaj. Na transferu su mi vratili 2 osmostanična embrija i dr. Vida je rekla da će ova druga dva zamrznuti. Moram još napomenuti da je dugo razmišljala da li vratiti oba embrija, razgovarala o mom zdravstvenom stanju i na kraju i sama odlučila da je najbolje vratiti oba. A ja sam pored problema oko trudnoće inače sva nešto hafifna, preosjetljiva na sve živo, a mislim da sam u cjeloj bolnici od svih cura u postupku bila najdeblja  :Smile:  Kad sam sjedila u čekaonici uvjek sam razmišljala kako od mene nema ništa jer mi je i kilaža problematična a taj PCOS je i direktno kriv za sve a i na sam kvalitet js.
Ipak rezultat je na kraju bio savršen, bete se vide u potpisu i ja sam sad u 20-toj nedelji i mazim svoje bebice u stomaku. Jedna je teška 317gr. a druga 316gr. 
A moja draga poznanica sa kojom sam se družila cjelo vrijeme boravka u MB nije trudna nakon transfera 2 blastice i odlične reakcije na stimulaciju. Meni nisu zamrznuta druga 2 embrija jer se nisu razvila do blastica.
Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla, ako ne bar utješila i dala nadu za dalje.

----------


## ina33

> ja cu sad po cetvrti put u Maribor po svoje eskime ,pa me zanima ima li tko kakvh informacija kakva je uspjesnost kod zamrznutih embriona


Pa, načelno manja nego kod svježih, ali sve to ovisi od žene do žene, prof. V. mi je govorio da je za neke žene jednostavnije zatrdunjeti u transferu zamrznutih embrija jer je lakše postići usklađenost embrija i endometrija - evo, meni je baš to uspjelo, a tome nisam davala nikakve šanse, i vraćala sam se po te embrije onako, reda radi - uspjeli su baš ti, lošiji, ostavljeni za kraj. Sretno!

----------


## seka35

hvala puno na informacijama!Nadam se da ce ovaj put uspjeti ,a ako ne onda cu vjerovatno ici u ljubljanu slijedeci put,jer ide puno brze nego u Mariboru

----------


## seka35

sandric ,dajes svima pozitivnu  energiju ! mogu li znati od kud si iz bosne i koliko imas godina

----------


## sandric

> sandric ,dajes svima pozitivnu energiju ! mogu li znati od kud si iz bosne i koliko imas godina


Drago mi je ako sam vam unjela pozitivne energije, znam da je ona sad najpotrebnija. Ja sam iz Bijeljine i imam 31 god. Za sve što vam trebam i mogu pomoći, tu sam  :Smile:

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav cure,evo ja sam upravo stigla sa transfera u mariboru..imam samo riječi hvale na svu ekipu!!ja sm najbolje reagirala od svih postpaka koje sam imala do sada.10 js od toga 9 se oplodilo,5 stigle do 5 og dana-sve blastociste-2 vratile i tri zamrznuli.ja sve ok,mm olighoastenozospermiju.pozdrav!nadamo se...

----------


## seka35

sandric ,ja sam iz B.luke rodom ,udal se u vitez i tu zivim .ja imam 35 god . i borim se sa ovim poprilicno dugo. prije 10dana sam odstranila jajovode jer mi je to dr. vlaisavljevic savjetovao da ne idem vise u postupke dok ne odstranim, jer da mi te priraslice,tekucina na jajovodima smetaju itako da sam napravila.
slijedeci mjesec cu ponovo ako dobijem do 20,11 ,a trebala bi jer sad sam imala 15 .10, jedino ako sad zbog operacije se nesto ne poremeti ,a dr, kod nas kaze da ne bi trebalo.
ako sam dobro procitala kod tebe da si imala 2 vanmatericne i odstarnila jajovode ,pa je to slico kao i kod mene . ja sam imala 2 vanmatericne 2 pripodne  i 3 ivf.
napisi mi jesi lii ti odstranila jajovode ,pa isla na transver da me malo utjesis jer smo slicne po dijagnozi .napisi mi jesi ti uspjela iz prvog pokusaja ,nakon sto si odstarnila jajovode?

----------


## sandric

Seka 35, ja sam imala dvije prirodne vanmaterične trudnoće i dvije operacije laparaskopski gdje su mi odstranili oba jajovoda. U junu sam išla na prvi IVF i naravno bez oba jajovoda, hvala Bogu postupak je bio uspješan i tako da je rješen problem nedostatka mojih jajovoda. U svakom slučaju dr. Vlaisavljević je i meni rekao da je bolje ne imati ih nikako nego da su zapušeni i da stvaraju problem zbog postojanosti, posebno kad sam već imala dvije vanmaterične trudnoće. A i meni je psihički bilo lakše kad me svaki put posle transfera nešto žignulo "dole" nisam strahovala da nije ista bol i da nije opet vanmaterična.

----------


## seka35

sandric ,ja sam sad tek odstranila nako 3 neuspjela ,mada mi je dr, savjetovao da to uradim jos prije prvog postupka .
zato sad nekako mislim da bi trebalo uspjeti ,a kad sam procitala tvoju pricu nekako sam sebe jos vise uvjerila da ce sad biti Bingo i jedva cekam da idem ponovo,a ti mi dodes 
 bas kad treba!javi mi se sa informacijama i vjerovatno imas prica za mene ,a ti mi uzivaj sa svojim bebicama!

----------


## klara

> Pozdrav cure,evo ja sam upravo stigla sa transfera u mariboru..imam samo riječi hvale na svu ekipu!!ja sm najbolje reagirala od svih postpaka koje sam imala do sada.10 js od toga 9 se oplodilo,5 stigle do 5 og dana-sve blastociste-2 vratile i tri zamrznuli.ja sve ok,mm olighoastenozospermiju.pozdrav!nadamo se...


Sretno vulkan  :Smile: 

Ja idem prekosutra na FET, skupa ćemo čekati betu.

sandric pusa tvojim bebicama  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

sretno klara i ja cu brzo na fet

----------


## seka35

vulkan i tebi zelim svu srecu svijeta

----------


## sbonetic

*klara* sretno!!!!

----------


## vulkan

Cure i ja vama želim svu sreću svijeta,stvarno smo zaslužile...samnom u grupi je bila cura koja je išla u postupak za drugo dijete a s njom je bio sin isto "napravljen"u mariboru...predivno!!!sretno!!

----------


## sandric

> Sretno vulkan 
> 
> Ja idem prekosutra na FET, skupa ćemo čekati betu.
> 
> sandric pusa tvojim bebicama


Držim fige i mislim na tebe. Sretnoooooo

----------


## maca2

Danas bio transfer - vratili mi 2 lijepe blastice! :Very Happy: 
Ostale još 2 za zamrznuti ali tek ću sutra saznati hoće li ih sigurno zamrznuti jer malo zaostaju u razvoju.
Inače je od 21 js 14 bilo dobro, sve se oplodile - ali, do 5.dana izdržale samo ove 4. Bila sam malo razočarana što se je od toliko js samo 4 ostalo, ali pošto smo prvi put došli do blastica i to je uspjeh.
Jutros nas 7 na transferu, sve 5.dan, 5 imaju "smrzliće", nas 2 moramo čekati do sutra. Imale su od 6-25 js na punkciji.

Ukupna cifra:1762 eura 
Ne primaju nikakve kartice, samo gotovina.
Nakon preuređenja više ne će naplaćivati posebno smrzavanje!

Beta 5.11., do tada sam na bolovanju ali ne mislim ležati već samo sve laganini...
Sve u svemu, bili su stručni i ljubazni, nemam primjedbi na liječenje i odnos. Ako uspijemo nitko sretniji od nas, sada je sve na meni i mom tijelu!
Sretno svima u postupku/čekalicama... :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 držim fige za dvije lijepe blastice!!!!!

----------


## modesty4

Maca2 neka je ovaj dobitni!!! :Klap:

----------


## mravak

*maca 2* ... jedno pitanje... što ulazi u ovih 1761 e ??  

Pretpostavljam da je to bez hormona? Koliko si platila hormone? 

Preglede i sve ostalo što ti je potrebno ??? 

Mislimo dizati kredit za Maribor pa da znamo koliko da dignemo .....  :Grin: 

Da li hormone mogu uzeti negdje u ljekarni na diners na više rata??

Beta 12 dnt kada su u pitanju blastociste??? Baš lijepo  :Klap:   Želim ti veliku betu  :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Ova cifra uključuje samo postupak u bolnici - 1 uzv,punkciju,anesteziju,oplodnju,kultivaciju do blastocisti i transfer.
Ako imaš "smrzliće" to je još 245 eura.

Mi smo danas sjeli i izračunali da nas je cijeli postupak došao oko *3500 eura* (desetak eura više,manje).  :Shock: 

Tu su uključeni* hormon*i (gonali + decapeptyl, nešto uzeto na amex u ljekarni, nešto dobila od dragih cura s foruma, nešto kupila jeftinije od onih kojima je ostalo viška od postupka),* 3 UZV u MB* (svaki 50 eura), *gorivo* (vozimo na plin) i *cestarina ZG-MB*.
Potrošila sam 30 gonala i 28 decapeptyla. 
Znači uštedjeli smo prilično, ali cifra je opet povelika...

Pošto se nadamo da je ovo zadnji put i naše obitelji u to čvrsto vjeruju svi su posegnuli u najcrnje zalihe (mame,tate,bake,braća...), mi otišli u max. minuse i nismo morali dići kredit. :Klap: 

Preporučam kupnju u ljekarni Filipović u ZG jer imaju popust za gotovinu pa je gonal 190kn/komad. 
A možeš i na kartice u ratama pa je onda 200kn/komad, decapeptyl 54kn/komad.
Ili kupnju u MB (oko 31 e gonal, 7,50 e diphereline) pa tražiti povrat DDV-a.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bogme maca vi ste potrošili više nego mi, a vozili smo se puno duže (okolica Rijeke)i to na benzin, potrošili ukupno 32 menopura i manje decapeptila jer sam na kratkom protokolu bila... nas je u bolnici izašlo točno 1840 E, tu su uračunate i folikulometrije, ali ne i kultivacija do blastica.
Mi računali da smo oko 3000 E potrošili.
Ovo za povrat DDV na lijekove se ne preporučuje jer je problem uvoza lijekova preko granice

----------


## maca2

Mali Mimi, gonali su za oko trećinu skuplji od menopura pa je vjerojatno tu razlika u cijeni. A mislim i da je kultivacija do blastocisti stotinjak eura.

----------


## maca2

E, da zaboravila reći da smo u ovih 3500 e (sad vidim na papiru) uračunali i 245 e za zamrzavanje, a ne znamo hoće li ga biti.

----------


## aneri

maca2 bravo za mrvice, sad nek se lijepo ugnjezde kod mame, a ti nam objavi veeeeliku ß!!!!!

----------


## mravak

Hvala Vam puno na odgovorima!!

 Mi smo računali 5 000 e, ne znam odakle mi se ta cifra mota po glavi, sada vidim da se možemo možda provući i sa 3500e eventualno  4 000e... baš lijepo, uljepšali ste mi dan , ma uljepšali ste mi više od dana  :Smile: 

U zadnjem postupku sam primila 16 Gonala sa kojima sam dobila 12 jajnih stanica pa mislim da mi neće trebati previše hormona ...
( decapeptyl nisam uzimala jer su u bolnici ostali bez njega ), ali znam da je za mene bolje da ga primama....

maca2 .. čekamo  s tobom 5.11.  :Yes:

----------


## ina33

Maca2, sretno! Više-manje, sad je sve na tvojim embrijima (to je njihov ključni test, koji se se ipak u labu, proučavanjem njihovog izgleda, ne može znati - tj. to hoće li se implantirati ili neće), ne možeš puno ti na to utjecati, bilo mirovanjem, nemirovanjem i sl., tvoje tijelo sad ima manju ulogu, odradilo je ono najbitnije - isproduciralo 14 dobrih stanica! Sad se opusti, jer je sve u rukama svevišnjeg ili sreće!

----------


## sandric

Maca2 sad uživaj i ugađaj sebi do bete. I ja sam bila na bolovanju, malo sam leškarila, šetala, čitala knjige i pokušavala se učiniti što sretnijom u tom periodu. Mada sam opet pred kraj poludila i otišla vaditi betu napola sluđena  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Upravo sam dobila mail iz Mb. Danas počinjem sa Decapeptylom, a zadnja kontracepcijska tableta 3.11. Prvi uzv mogu napraviti kod svog ginekologa između 3. i 5.11. pa im javiti mailom da mi daju upute za Menopur. Prvi uzv kod njih 15.11. Eto ga i službeno startam s bockanjem. Nadam se da neće biti nekih prevelikih nuspojava jer i ovako od ove kontracepcije se preznojavam, slabo spavam i svašta nešto.
Ima li neko slično iskustvo?

----------


## bebach

*maca2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku beturinu!  :Very Happy:  Odmaraj i čuvaj se!!!  :Yes:

----------


## arnea76

maca2, puno sreće i čekamo pozitivnu betu od tebe...sretno !

----------


## maca2

Hvala vam drage moje na podršci i lijepim željama!
Upravo sam zvala u MB laboratorij i rekli su mi da imamo jednog eskimića  :Very Happy:  , onaj drugi nije se pokazao kao morfološki dobar i ne će ga zamrznuti.  :Sad: 
Eto, za zlu ne trebalo imamo jednog u rezervi, a i trebat će nam braco ili seka  :Yes:

----------


## laky

Stigla je još jedna MB princeza na svijet.Rozalija je rodila svoju Jelenu,3kg i 50 cm.*JELENA dobro nam dosla*

----------


## maca2

:Klap:  Jeeeeeee!

Čestitke mami i bebici!

----------


## mare157

ČESTITKE JELENI A MALOJ PRINCEZI ŽELIMO DOBRODOŠLICU!!!
A evo da se i ja javim. Nakon punkcije transfer bio 5.dan. Od 7js, oplodilo se 5 i do 5.dana ostalo 2 super blastice koje smo vratili i 3 koje nisu dovoljno kvalitetne za zamrzavanje. Uglavnom za sad čuvam dvije mrve, odmaram i čekam betu.
Vidim da se dosta raspravljalo o cijenama. Mi smo ukupno potrošili oko 3500e na lijekove (a dio lijekova sam dobila), postupak(bez zamrzavanja), putovanja amo-tamo i smještaj.

----------


## bebach

> Jeeeeeee!
> 
> Čestitke mami i bebici!


*X*

*mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!

----------


## mravak

*mare157, maca2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelike bete!* 

*Jelena dobro nam došla !!*

----------


## bebach

Molim vas ako imate ikakve informacije ili preporuke za  smještaj u Ljubljani, javite...može i na pp! tnx!  :Smile:

----------


## VALERIJA

može info koliko često ste imale folikulometrije, svaki dan, svaki drugi,ukupno koliko? hvala

----------


## vulkan

> može info koliko često ste imale folikulometrije, svaki dan, svaki drugi,ukupno koliko? hvala


 Pozdrav!ja sam prvi kontrolni Uz napravila kod nas,a u Mb sam imala 3 svaki drugi dan-ali meni su folikuli rasli nešto sporije-druge cure su imale 2.ako radiš 1 kontrolni kod njih onda imaš 3 uz.u ambulanti nova vas su koštali 50 eura!pozdrav i sretno....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Broj folikulometrija je individualan jer neki će imati punkciju kao ja 12 dan i sve skupa 3 sa kontrolnim Uzv-om a neki će imati 18 dan punkciju pa mogu imati i 5 UZV-a, od 8.dana ciklusa pa nadalje bi trebalo biti svaki 2 dan do štoperice

----------


## drenjica

Dok ja dođem s posla ima puuuno lijepih vijesti na ovom topicu...
i zato maca2 i mare157 želim vam svu sreću, veeeelike bete i da nam postanete sretne mamice. Sretnim roditeljima Mb princeze iskrene čestitke. Jelena dobro nam došla!!!!!!!

----------


## sandric

Brz oporavak Rozaliji i najljepše čestitike  :Smile:  Jelena dobro nam došla !

----------


## Strumpfica

A kakva je preporuka da li se poslije transfera treba ići na bolovanje ili raditi? I da li liječnici prave problema s bolovanjem budući da je postupak napravljen u Sloveniji?

----------


## Rimljanka

Strumfica, na nalazu (i otpusnom pismu) piše preporučeno mirovanje 14 dana, odnosno do vađenja bete. Meni je moja doc. opće prakse bez problema dala bolovanje kad sam joj to pokazala.
Meni je baš trebalo mirovanje i samoća ovaj put (iako sam nakon zadnjeg postupka otišla raditi 2 dana nakon transfera)

----------


## zeljana

Mare 157, Maca2 za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## klara

> A kakva je preporuka da li se poslije transfera treba ići na bolovanje ili raditi? I da li liječnici prave problema s bolovanjem budući da je postupak napravljen u Sloveniji?


Napravi onako kako ćeš se osjećati bolje. Ako ćeš se doma gristi i živcirati, bolje ti je na poslu (osim ako je fizički težak), ako ti treba mir (kao što je Rimljanka napisala) ostani doma. Od liječnika ćeš bez problema dobiti bolovanje.

Mi smo maloprije došli iz Maribora (FET), ovo danas mi je bio 10. transfer u životu. Na primjeru vlastite trudnoće znam da mirovanje ne mijenja ništa i sutra idem raditi. Volim biti na poslu i znam da će me ispuniti pozitivnom energijom.
Sretno svim čekalicama, šaljem vam puno optimizma i želim da se zajedno veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

klara Sretno!  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Ja sam se upravo vratila iz Maribora.... terapija 4 menopura od 2DC. Ono što me jako brine je potvrđena endometrioza i na desnom jajniku (a lijevog nismo niti našli). Imam i nekoliko miomčića od po centimetar.... što me sve snašlo!?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Moram vaditi Estradiol prije stimulacije. Koliki on smije biti da bude OK? Kako ste javljali sestri koliki je E ako ih je tako teško dobiti. Dr. mi je rekao da javim telefonom ili SMS-om a nisam se snašla pitati na koji broj...  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Na broj iz protokola. Taj dio je zeznut, pogotovo ako je Jasna na godišnjem, to zna zaštekat. Javit ću ti, po potrebi, broj tajništva, ako ne možeš do nje onda urgiraj da se neko od sestara iz IVF tima odazove.

Ako sam dobro shvatila, ne smije bit preveliki jer se ne smije u stimulaciju, neko je rekao da je cut off 20 (da se to čulo na nekoj kavici od maratonki, od Jelene), meni je bio 28 uz supresiju i to je bilo OK. Odnosno - na supresiji treba bit tako oko 20, ali ako nećeš imat decapeptyle onda se raspitaj kod rezervnog MPO doktora u ZG-u koji ti je lakše dostpuan ili odmah sad probaj dobit od Marbora hodogram s istim pitnajem - koliki je estradiol prihvatljiv (to teško ide), ako ne uspiješ, pitaj malu mimi, ona je imala isto neku miskomunikaciju s MB-om a propos estradiola i mislim da je skužila koliki je estradiol eligible za primitak u postupak.

Sretno!

----------


## Dodirko

ina33, mislila sam ti poslati SMS sa tim pitanjem ali opet, bilo mi je "malo" neugodno da te gnjavim pa sam tavila na forum... khm...

----------


## Dodirko

Evo me sa novim pitanjem... kakva je soba za davanje uzoraka?

----------


## taca70

Koliko se sjecam E2 za Mb treba biti ispod 50pg/ml bez supresije. Po tome ja nikad ne bi upala u postupak.

----------


## ina33

> Evo me sa novim pitanjem... kakva je soba za davanje uzoraka?


U pravilu su s time zadovoljni.

----------


## Dodirko

Još ću ja završiti kod naših privatnika u postupku... jer ako me u MB ne prime u ovom mjesecu onda mogu čekati još 6...  Tko zna gdje se krije sreća....

----------


## ina33

Držim palčeve i nadam se pravodobnoj komunikaciji, to zna bit logistički zez s tim postupcima koji idu mimo standardnog paketa. Ako nema feebacka unutar dan vremena, probaj odmah ujutro na onaj broj naveden na netu, koji se zove svaki dan ujutro, u bolnici.

Jesi ti ono uopće na supresiji tipa decapeptyl ili suprefact? Ako nisi, tim je kritičnije dobit pravodobnu informaciju.

----------


## ina33

Estradiol najbrže možeš, koliko kužim, izvadit u Pol. sunce, ali isključivo lab na Jarunu, tad je gotovo unutar par sati. Ako vadiš na Trnju, onda je bed jer oni dobivaju fizički nalaze iz Jaruna i to stiže tek oko 14-15. U Breyeru su rezultati isto oko 14-15, ne znam može li hitnije, ali oni vade krv sve do 17 h, i ako stigneš do 17 h, estradiol ti može bit gotov taj dan.

----------


## Dodirko

Nisam na supresiji, a vaditi ću E na Jarunu. Do 9 ujutro bi ih trebala dobiti. Stignem još nešto do popodne organizirati valjda.... a spramna sam ostaiti u postupku i u HR ako nikako ne bude moguće organizirati MB u tom danu. Gledam stare nalaze i nikada mi nije bio nizak...  Baš komplicirano.

----------


## mravak

*ina33* ti znaš odgovor na svako pitanje .... baš lijepo, barem znamo gdje možemo potražiti pomoć  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Dodirko, window of opportunity ti je u MB-u još i prosinac, ne znam kako se to poklapa s tvojim privat planovima, onda je pauza do 3. mjeseca. Provjeri s alternativnim dokom koji je zadnji prihvatljivi dan za započet stimulaciju u protokolu bez supresije, pa ćeš vidjeti koji ti je manervarski prostor. Sretno, više infaća je u tvom slučaju definitivno bolje, i bolje da je ovo sad sve profa vidio, nego da nije i ti krećeš po ušemljenoj špranci, jer nisi tip za šprancasti postupak!

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, info ako će nekome trebati- u ljekarni Filipović decapeptyl kom cijena 51,42 KN za gotovinu.
Znači kutija je 360 KN a meni su u jednoj privatnoj ljekarni u mom gradu htjeli prodati kutiju za 480 KN. 

Dodirko sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Pitanjce: da li se Decapeptyl treba davati isključivo u trbuh ili može i u ruku?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dodirko samo pazi u kojim jedinicama ti je izražen estradiol da te ne zeznu kao i mene.
Meni je bio preko 100 ali kad se preračuna oko 30 što je super, samo sestra Jasna to nije znala pa mi je rekla da ne mogu početi sa stimulacijom taj ciklus, ja sam se inače s njom dopisivala oko toga SMS-om.
Onda sam drugi mjesec opet morala vaditi ali sam odmah u labu rekla da mi preračunaju da ne bude opet isti scenarij

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni su rekli da moram početi 3.dan sa stimulacijom, a 2. dan sam vadila i slala nalaze

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam drage moje na lijepim željama. 
*valerija*Ja sam imala kao vulkan 3 uzv s tim da onaj prvi za poćetak stimulacije nisam radila doma nego u Mb, dakle ukupno 4. Ali kao što je rekla Mali Mimi, pravila nema, sve ovisi kako ćeš reagirati na stimulaciju. Možeš ih imati ukupno sa prvim 3, a možeš i 5.
*štrumpfica* kad sam pitala dr V nakon transfera za mirovanje je rekao da kad bi se tako radila djeca da bi pola grada onda radilo, a pola mirovalo. Nema garancije za implantaciju i kad bi je bilo oni bi je sigurno stavili pod obavezno, a ne nama kao izbor. Još je rekao da radimo sve što nas le volja i ponašamo kako nas je volja. Kome odgovara da radi, neka radi, a kome odgovara da leži neka leži uz napomenu da nije zdravo niti isključivo ležanje jer je slaba cirkulacija što oper nije dobro za implantaciju. Kako se budeš osječala tako napravi. Ja sam doma i odmaram, ali znam da to nije nikakva garancija. Nisam na poslu jer mi je posao izuzetno stresan i nema potrebe da ovaj period radim.
*klara* 10.FET!!! woooow! Želim ti sreću i neka napokon stigne braco ili seka!

----------


## loks

[QUOTE=Gabi25;1727232]Cure, info ako će nekome trebati- u ljekarni Filipović decapeptyl kom cijena 51,42 KN za gotovinu.
Znači kutija je 360 KN a meni su u jednoj privatnoj ljekarni u mom gradu htjeli prodati kutiju za 480 KN. 

ja sam ih jučer zvala, imaju decapeptyla i to po cijeni koju je gabi već napisala, a gonal 75 jedna ampula dođe 190,00 kn

cure sve koje su u pripremama, one koje su u niskom startu, u postupku, pri kraju, one koje si nokte grickaju čekajući betu...i svima svima sretnicama i tužnicama u kojoj god fazi bile velika  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Pitanjce: da li se Decapeptyl treba davati isključivo u trbuh ili može i u ruku?


Može i ruka - nadlaktica, ono blizu ramena, ali više boli i nastaju gore modrice. Preporučam trbuh, prvi put smo usred pikanja prešli ipak na trbuh jer je rame bilo neizdrživo za decapeptyl, za gonale i menopure manje peče.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da u Mariboru razmišljaju za estradiol u pg/ml jednicama, kome piše drugačije jedinice, neka zamole lab da računa...

----------


## laky

Znam da je na temi MPO Split i Slo ima vjerojatno najvise cura iz BiH pa škicnite malo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60329-C...-za-BiH-medije!

mozda je način da se nesto pokrene i kod nas!!!

----------


## loks

hej curke, zvala ja danas Mb da javim početak uzimanja kontrac. tabl. pa mi je rekla sestra koja se javila da nije problem ukoliko to i ne javimo. fali jedna sestra pa su u još većoj gužvi, a najbitnije je da razumijem protokol pa sad ako i ne javim početak uzimanja tablete da nije frka...pa sad ako je netko u istoj situaciji da se ne sekirate...uglavnom danas sam ih dosta zivkala...stvarno ta številjka zna bit naporna!!!

----------


## Snekica

Loks  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

> hej curke, zvala ja danas Mb da javim početak uzimanja kontrac. tabl. pa mi je rekla sestra koja se javila da nije problem ukoliko to i ne javimo. fali jedna sestra pa su u još većoj gužvi, a najbitnije je da razumijem protokol pa sad ako i ne javim početak uzimanja tablete da nije frka...pa sad ako je netko u istoj situaciji da se ne sekirate...uglavnom danas sam ih dosta zivkala...stvarno ta številjka zna bit naporna!!!


looks, ja sam u subotu pocela uzimati tbl. i oko ponoći se sjetila da to treba javiti...poslala mail-ja sam pocela-skoro doslovno..u ponejeljak ujutro u 7 sati dobila odgovor..bez telefona i zivkanja...zadovoljna ja, a i oni, vjerujem..

----------


## Strumpfica

A ja mislila da sam zadnja počela s kontracepcijom...za sad ne osjećam nikakve posljedice  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Strumfice mislim da je loks već počela sa drugom rundom kontracepcije... I ja krećem sa drugom rundom u nedjelju.
Znači to ne treba javiti??

----------


## aneri

Hvala ina33. Daj da te još nešto pitam: kad počnem sa Menopurima jel njih trebam primati u neko drugo vrijeme od Decapeptyla, recimo ujutro ili to nije bitno?

----------


## loks

da ja sam krenula sa drugom turom kontrac. i pijem do 17.11. 
*zedra* to bi bilo super ako funkcionira...ja se nekako ne usudim mailom jer do sada još nikad nisam dobila odgovor na nijedan postavljeni upit...ali pokušat ću ponovno kad budem počela sa dipher. pa ću vidit, možda je komunikacija mailom bolja kad uđemo u postupak
*gabi25* gle već sam napisala šta mi je sestra rekla vezano za javljanje početka terapije. ja sam shvatila da se ne treba brinut i u slučaju da ne uspijemo to javitit (obzirom na tel. linije) neće biti smak svijeta i sve ide svojim tokom. aliiii, taj vječiti aliiii, to mi je jedna od sestara rekla tako da ja ću ipak javljat, al od sada na dalje samo mailom pa dobila ja odgovor ili ne

----------


## ina33

> Hvala ina33. Daj da te još nešto pitam: kad počnem sa Menopurima jel njih trebam primati u neko drugo vrijeme od Decapeptyla, recimo ujutro ili to nije bitno?


Nije bitno, tj. ja sam uvijek uspijevala isfurati da nije bitno i da i jedno i drugo ide ujutro, prije posla, prije nego što izađemo iz kuće, samo treba napomenut dr-u na folikulometriji kad se pikaš (čisto za slučaj da si obrnuto od ostatka grupe). Iako, vidim da je nekima sestra davala preporuku da Gonal bude od 15-19 h, tako je neko gore napisao, ne znam je li to bilo specifično za taj mjesec (jer oni sve porihtavaju po dostupnosti doktora, tipa koji dan se što planira) ili ne.

Medicinski - svejedno je. Logistički - možda postoje neke specifičnosti za taj mjesec.

----------


## Gabi25

Meni je jedna cura što je bila u postupku sad u 10.mj rekla da je dobila upute od sestre Jasne da i decapeptyl i gonale pika između 15-19h. Tko zna kako će biti nama. Iako se meni ovo što ina kaže čini baš zgodno- ujutro prije nego odeš na posao pikneš oboje i mirna si cijeli dan

loks meni je mail svaki put funkcionirao, tj. na svaki bi dobila odgovor. Valjda ovisi od trenutka kad ga pošalješ, mislim o čemu moramo ovisiti??  :Sad: 
Ja ću opet poslati mail kad krenem u nedjelju sa kontracepcijom pa šta bude

----------


## maca2

Meni su isto napisali u poslijepodnevnim satima. To je zbog toga što je UZV između 15-18h u ambulanti radnim danom pa ti dr. može povećati/smanjiti dozu hormona i odmah startaš s promjenom - tako je barem meni bilo. 
Pitali me na 1.uzv kad si dajem injekcije i riktali sljedeće uzv prije 17:30 kad sam se pikala.

----------


## ina33

Loks, mail šteka ako tipa par dana nema sr. Jasne, bojim se. Ako je neka hića - tipa visina estradiola ili tako nešto tj. ključna dilema - da li startat sa stimulacijom ili ne - onda zovi na sve brojeve, objasni situaciju i moli da ti neko da uputu što činiti. Ako ne nešto nehitno i nisi pred dilemom tog stila - lijevo ili desno - tipa ja počela s kontracepcijom, don't worry što nema odgovora na mail, ili će doći ili je nebitno.

----------


## loks

treba se bockati u vrijeme kad vama najviše paše i inzistirati na tome jer poslije ko vas pita kako živite tih 15-20 dana bockanja, kad moraš sa posla skakat doma ili se budit puno ranije...
naravno moje neiskustvo je krivo al na prvom ICSI kod Reša došli smo u 5 sati na uzv na kojem je odlučio da krenemo sa bockanjem. šibnuo mi obje injekcije da pokaže kako se to radi i to je to. poslije uvijek u isto vrijeme, dizanje u 4,30 da to odradimo i bilo nam je veoma veoma naporno, a sad znam da se moglo izbjeći i biti u neko normalnije vrijeme...greške se dešavaju da se iz njih uči!

----------


## loks

ina33 u pravu si tako sam i ja nekako skužila. upravo tako ako mail sam po sebi ne traži odgovor, nego samo nešto obaviještavam pretpostavljam da odgovor ne dolazi. ukoliko je kakvo pitanje ili dilema ne vjerujem da bi me baš ostavili bez odgovora...hv B da dileme i probleme nisam imala (ide sve onako školski) pa je moj zaključak donesen na osnovu "običnih" uobičajenih mailova na koje ne odgovaraju jer vjerojatno dobiju mali milion takvih...

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je gonal/menopur čak manje bitan, tipa da toleriraju da se jedan dan pikne popodne, sutradan ujutro, ali da više inzistiraju na tome da supresija bude svaki dan u točno vrijeme (isto).

----------


## ina33

> ina33 u pravu si tako sam i ja nekako skužila. upravo tako ako mail sam po sebi ne traži odgovor, nego samo nešto obaviještavam pretpostavljam da odgovor ne dolazi. ukoliko je kakvo pitanje ili dilema ne vjerujem da bi me baš ostavili bez odgovora...hv B da dileme i probleme nisam imala (ide sve onako školski) pa je moj zaključak donesen na osnovu "običnih" uobičajenih mailova na koje ne odgovaraju jer vjerojatno dobiju mali milion takvih...


Loks, iz iskustava 9. i 10. mjeseca moraš bit spremna reagirati na alternativni način ako unutar dan vremena ne dobiješ odgovor na ključnu dilemu jer se događalo (znam 2 primjera). Tako da - NNNI (ona soc akcija ništa nas ne smije iznenaditi). Ako sve bude po špranci, neće bit problema, ali ako ti, nedaj Bože, bude cista (rijedak slučaj) onda baš moraš dobit odgovor in a timely manner, a ne da par dana visiš bez odgovora.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja mislim da info mailove tipa "počela sam s kontracepcijom" samo  evidentiraju negdje u karton. Ako je u mailu neko pitanje, ja sam uvijek   dobila odgovor ako je pitanje bilo kratko i sažeti i podcrtano ili  boldano  :Smile: 
   I kao što sam već rekla meni je sestra isto u odgovoru na jedno od tih  podcrtanih pitanja rekla decapeptyle popodne između 15 i 19 tako da ću  se držati te njezine upute kada krenem sa supresijom, vjerojatno je to  rekla s razlogom (mada je puno zgodnije bilo bocnuti se u 6 ujutro kao  kod Reša, tad sam 100% da ću biti doma i da će to biti izvedivo)

----------


## nina1

> Bila je na transferu u četvrtak i stavili su joj jednu js a 8 su ih zamrznuli.


oprosti, nisam vidjela tvoj post dosad
puno sreće tebi i tvojoj ženi kao i svima iz 10 mj
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## zvezda

drage moje,
mojoj prijateljici su preostale 22 ampule gonala F. Unapred je kupila dosta vise, ali su joj u toku postupka drasticno smanjili dozu. Upravo je rodila jednu divnu devojcicu, pa se nadam da ce se i nekoj od vas posreciti!
Ko je trenutno u postupku i treba ih koristiti, slobodno se obratite na pp radi dogovora!

----------


## mrvica7

evo da se i ja pridružim ovdje...mi smo krenuli kod dr. Reša i super smo zadovoljni...ja se bockam već 9 dana i u četvrtak, nakon 11 dana idem primiti STOP injekciju i u subotu bi trebala biti meni punkcija a MMu biopsija, pošto se radi o azoospermiji, pa je dr. savjetovao da ipak napravimo biopsiju a ne punkciju zbog kvalitete materijala...iskreno, malo me strah da li će biti plivača, ali pošto su ih na VV punkcijom našli, nadamo se da će ih biti i biopsijom...uglavnom, jučer smo bili  na UZV i imam 4 folikula na lijevom i 2 folikula na desnom jajniku i endometrij se znatno podebljao i dr. je prezadovoljan mojom reakcijom na najnižu dozu menopura....bojim se punkcije jako, jer igla i ja smo dva različita pojma i jedva se ujutro bockam, a i prag boli mi je nizak, ali povratka nema, što je tu je...rekao mi je dr. da se ne moram bojati i da ćemo biti gotovi za 5 min., a i koliko sam pročitala na forumu, proživljavanje punkcije je tako individualno, pa ću vam znati rećinakon subote kako sam je osobno proživjela...

----------


## mare41

mrvica, dr je jako spretan kod punkcija, i vrlo kratko traje, a da boli-boli, al brzo se zaboravi.

----------


## loks

*zvezda* imaš pre malo postova pa ti se ne može poslati pp. ja u postupak uskoro krećem i itekako bi mi gonali trebali pa te molim da mi se javiš...

----------


## mrvica7

a mare moja, valjda ću izdržati :Saint: ...moram...

----------


## dudadudaduda

Danas 12 dpt.ja prokrvarila ,sutra idem vaditi betu pa ćemo vidjeti šta kaže beta.Sad me zanima koliko se čeka da se ide po smrzliće ?kako to kod njih ide ako ima neko da mi kaže .

----------


## Gabi25

dudaduda jako mi je žao... uh sve je više i više loših vijesti iz Mb  :Sad: 
ja sam negdje čitala da se preporuča pričekati 2,3 ciklusa pa onda na FET, taman kad završe sa uređenjem jer navodno 1. i 2. mjesec ne rade

Ti si ono imala jedan vraćeni embrij 3. dan? Koliko imaš smrzlića? I ako mi možeš reći- zašto su ti vraćali embrij 3.dan a imala si blastociste??

----------


## dudadudaduda

Dva vraćena osmostanična,3 dan ,imamo još 6 smrzlića. Imala sam 16 j.s. 10 se oplodilo,poslije punkcije mi je rekla dr. neka dođemo 3 dan da vidimo kako se djele ali ne mora biti da će bit transfer. Kad smo došli biolog i dr. su nam rekli da možemo i danas napravit tranfer s dva lijepa osmostanična embrija, a ostatak neka ostane do petog dana, mi smo njih poslušali i tako napravili ,i kad sam zvala da vidm ima li šta za zamrznuti rekli su mi da su peti dan zamrznuli 4 kom ,a 6 dan još 2 tako sve ukupno 6 smrzliča.Izgleda da ovo nije moja godina izgleda da će mo morati ćekati dogodine,pa onda po našu dječicu.

----------


## VALERIJA

Aaa cure...svako malo škicnem da vidim šta se događa, ali vijesti nisu baš ohrabrujuće. 
Mi ovaj tjedan idemo u Mb, pa ćemo vidjeti.
Glavu gore i ne dajte se...

----------


## BlaBla123

Prvi IVF Mb, beta=0.

----------


## maca2

dudadudaduda, baš mi je žao! :Love: 
Ali eto, barem imaš dosta smrzlića pa je to velika prednost - neke žene baš iz FET-a uspiju jer im organizam bolje prihvaća embrij kad nije pod hormonima.
Ja danas brojim 9dnt5d, nemam aposlutno nikakvih simptoma - beta za 3 dana, pa šta bog da!
I mi imamo 1 smrzlića pa se tješim da ako i ne uspije ovaj put mogu za par mjeseci na FET.

----------


## maca2

> Prvi IVF Mb, beta=0.


Baš mi je žao  :Love:  ...sve više loših vijesti iz MB, ja sve pesimističnija u svoj uspjeh  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

> Baš mi je žao  ...sve više loših vijesti iz MB, ja sve pesimističnija u svoj uspjeh


joj maca2 i ja isto tako... tebi držim fige do neba da ''izvučeš'' Mb ovaj mjesec...

----------


## ici

Evo i moja beta 10 MB 19,8....

----------


## klara

> *zvezda* imaš pre malo postova pa ti se ne može poslati pp. ja u postupak uskoro krećem i itekako bi mi gonali trebali pa te molim da mi se javiš...


ni zvezda tebi ne može slati PP-ove zbog broja postova, morat ćete smisliti neki način da razmijenite mailove.

----------


## aleksandraj

ici, zao mi je

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo i moja beta 10 MB 19,8....


ako ti je beta 19,8 to nije negativna beta ili ja više ne znam pročitati što si napisala....... koji ti je dan od transfera (koliko dana nakon punkcije?)?

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo i moja beta 10 MB 19,8....


*ici* koji ti je to dan nakon transfera? A koji si dan imala transfer 3. ili. 5.? Kako je uopce prosao tvoj postupak u Mariboru? Koliko JS si imala, koliko oplodjenih, koliko embrija i da li je sto ostalo za zamrznuti? Napisi nam molim te svoje iskustvo.  :Love: 

I svakako jos jednom ponovi betu!

----------


## Marchie37

Blabla123, ici, žao mi je. :Love: 
maca2, tvoja reakcija ipak zvuči obećavajuće, nadam se da će sve biti dobro.
Moj MB-postupak završio bez transfera.
Cure koje ste sada u MB nadam se da ćete imati puno bolji prosjek!

----------


## aleksandraj

Bit ce da se osjete posljedice strajka. Ne mogu vjerovati da je bilo ovako lose...

----------


## maca2

> Evo i moja beta 10 MB 19,8....


Ako je to rezultat 10dnt3d onda ima još šanse - možda je bila kasna implantacija.
Svakako izvadi betu 12 dan kako su rekli u MB - držim fige da se poveća!

----------


## zvezda

> ni zvezda tebi ne može slati PP-ove zbog broja postova, morat ćete smisliti neki način da razmijenite mailove.


upravo tako, ne mogu ni ja slati pp

----------


## zvezda

> *zvezda* imaš pre malo postova pa ti se ne može poslati pp. ja u postupak uskoro krećem i itekako bi mi gonali trebali pa te molim da mi se javiš...


kada tacno kreces sa postupkom, posto ampule vaze zakljucno sa 12/2010

----------


## ici

Imali smo 5 JS od toga 3 se oplodile i 3 dan vratili dvije osamstanične i jednu sedamstaničnu.Nama je ovo inače osobni rekod u oplodivanju JS(spermio je od azoo do oligo gr III) znači to je bilo odlično.!$ vdpt pozitivan test
Danas mi je 15 dpt i danas je vadena beta a sinoć sam i počela krvariti pa sam malo skeptična,ne znam šta da radim i da li da nastavim sa utričima ili ponovo za 2 dana vadit bet,naravno poslal sam mail ali dok oni odgovore! Mislim da je biokemijska a vi cure savjet??

----------


## BlaBla123

Mb 10/10: Moze li nam uopce pomoci to sto smo pune hormona jos 2 mjeseca pa da se desi cudo? Ima li neko neki link?
By the way, ostavila sam 4 decaptebila u Mb koji vrijede do 2012 pa ako kome moze pomoci njegovi su (PP).

----------


## ina33

Ici, i meni se čini da je biokemijska, na žalost. Ja osobno ne bih nastavila s utrićima, ali bi je ponovila za 2 dana, čisto da znam na čemu sam i da nemam neku nekontrolabilnu situaciju.

MB 10/10 - ovo hormoni 2 mjeseca, o čemu vi to? Mislim da je to urbana legenda (da se ostaje trudan jer si "pun hormona"). Meni je to dosad uvijek smetalo - remetilo bi ovulaciju, a i svi za FET obično savjetuju pauzu od barem 3 mjeseca, znači to je period pauze, ne neke lude plodnosti, ne kužim...

----------


## BlaBla123

Ina,
Ovo je bilo pitanje. 
Ne mislim na dodatne lijekove ni postupke. Bas nasuprot, da se prirodno desi. Nisam znala da moze ometati O, ipak je meni ovo prvi IVF.

----------


## ina33

BlaBla, vjerojatno se za sve može naći primjer, ali to je, po mom iskustvu, prije malo vjerojatno, nego više vjerojatno. Po mom iskustvu žena najčešće neovulira ili kasno ovulira neposredno nakon pravog, ovako stimuliranog IVF-a, tj. najčešće ta prva menga koju ćeš dobiti nakon ove - kasni - zato jer je neovulatorni ciklus ili jajnici, iscrpljeni usred punkcije i reakcije na stimulaciju, rade usporeno. Žao mi je zbog negativne bete, drži se, ali zaboravi na urbane legende i mitove oko "čuda jer si pun hormona"!

----------


## pino

BlaBla, cura koja je bila sa mnom na prvom IVF-u stvarno je zatrudnila spontano isti mjesec nakon prvog IVF-a (sad vec ima troje). Dakle, moguce je i dogadja se, ali ne zato sto si puna hormona. U biti su ti svi hormoni s kojima si se spricala vec van tijela. Prijasnji ciklus moze imati posljedice na sljedeci jer se moze dogoditi da se ne regrutiraju folikuli u stimuliranom ciklusu za sljedeci ciklus pa nemas ovulaciju u sljedecem ciklusu, ili se moze dogoditi da ti kasni, ili da je obilnija menstruacija...Ovisi. 

Oko 20% pacijentica zatrudni spontano izmedju postupaka u lijecenju - zato se kaze da je sve moguce - ali kao sto vidis iz postotka - ne bas i vjerojatno.

----------


## mravak

Drage moja, ja danas dobila dopis za MARIBOR da sam naručena točno za godinu dana....dopis poslala 30.09.2010.


    .... a i dobila sam nalaz pozitivne riječke bete 17dnt koja je 1494 .....

    Zanimljivo

----------


## seka35

mravak to je super!

----------


## mravak

> Drage moja, ja danas dobila dopis za MARIBOR da sam naručena točno za godinu dana....dopis poslala 30.09.2010.
> 
> 
>     .... a i dobila sam nalaz pozitivne riječke bete 17dnt koja je 1494 .....
> 
>     Zanimljivo


Drage suborke, nadam se da će te mi oprostit što sam vas ne namjerno slagala, toliko sam bila uzbuđena zbog bete da sam krivo pročitala dopis iz Maribora....

 znači* dopis sam poslala 30.09.2010. a naručena sam u 8mj.2011 god.* 

Znači da se je malo smanjilo vrijeme čekanja...znači *sada se čeka 10mj.... 
*

....možda kada prođu radovi čekanje za postupak  bude 8 mj????

----------


## zeljana

Mravak cestitam..to se zove dupla sreca !
Kad krene....krene...

----------


## zeljana

BlaBla 123  :Sad:

----------


## klara

> Drage moja, ja danas dobila dopis za MARIBOR da sam naručena točno za godinu dana....dopis poslala 30.09.2010.
> 
> 
>     .... a i dobila sam nalaz pozitivne riječke bete 17dnt koja je 1494 .....
> 
>     Zanimljivo


Drago mi je zbog tebe mravak  :Very Happy: 

Prije 5 godina, u mom zadnjem Riječkom postupku, maštala sam da će se meni dogoditi situacija kao tvoja  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Drago mi je Mravak :Very Happy: , sad ti želim da uživaš u trudnoći a da Sloveniju posjećuješ samo za shopping

----------


## Marchie37

> Drago mi je Mravak, sad ti želim da uživaš u trudnoći a da Sloveniju posjećuješ samo za shopping


Bravo, *Mravak*!!!  :Klap: 

*Blabla123*, imaš pun inbox.  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

curke, trebam pomoć i savjet..uzimam kontracepciju, 12. tbl. danas (od 7 DC, prva runda) i već tri dana krvarim, svježa crvena krv, kao menga...e sada, u onim uputama piše da ako je "iscjedak" jaci, piti 2 tbl...ali ovo nije iscjedak, curi svježa crvena krv...cak i bol u leđima kao u svakom menstrualnom krvarenju...šta da radim?? inace imam ckluse na 35 dana i duže, ne kužim...

----------


## Gabi25

zedra jesi pokušala piti 2 tablete? Probaj danas i sutra tako pa ako krvarenje ne prestane zovi sestru Jasnu
To je moj savjet, ali možda se javi još netko tko je imao isti slučaj kao i ti, ja nisam do sada imala nikakvo nepredviđeno krvarenje

----------


## zedra

danas sam popila jednu tbl, sutra ću dvije pa ću vidjeti...ovo je neviđeno, prvo nisam nikako mogla dobiti, 43 dana, a sada ovo...uvijek naopako

----------


## ici

zedra meni je jasna rekla da popijem dvije,do kad ih trebaš piti tj kad ti je zadnja tbl jer ja sam otprilike 10 dana krvarila baš obilno i tada mi je rekla ukoliko ne prestane da prekinem terapiju ali meni je stalo tj nije više bilo krvi aktivno ali je bio smedji iscjedak.svakako uzmi dvije tbl!

----------


## zedra

hvala ici, a jesi li išla onda u postupak unatoc tome smeđem iscjetku?? ili sada ideš?? više nemam pojma tko je kada??

----------


## ici

> hvala ici, a jesi li išla onda u postupak unatoc tome smeđem iscjetku?? ili sada ideš?? više nemam pojma tko je kada??


Ne ja sam bila prošli mjesec,nažalost biokemijska T!

Još samo nešto nemoj na svoju ruku prekidat TBL jedino ako ti reče sestra J,ja sam ipak na kraju dogurala do zadnje!

SRETNO

----------


## ici

Išla sam u postupak bez obzira na iscjedak i još sam imala cistu na UZ nakon kontracepcije,tako da sam vadila estradiol koji je bio nizak tako da sam krenila sa 3 fazom bez problema!!

----------


## zedra

a jooj, žao mi je zbog biokemijske... :Sad: 
ma neću na svoju ruku ništa...od sutra pijem po dvije pa kako bude...trebam ih piti do 17.11., dosta još...

----------


## Tinkica

> evo da se i ja pridružim ovdje...mi smo krenuli kod dr. Reša i super smo zadovoljni...ja se bockam već 9 dana i u četvrtak, nakon 11 dana idem primiti STOP injekciju i u subotu bi trebala biti meni punkcija a MMu biopsija, pošto se radi o azoospermiji, pa je dr. savjetovao da ipak napravimo biopsiju a ne punkciju zbog kvalitete materijala...iskreno, malo me strah da li će biti plivača, ali pošto su ih na VV punkcijom našli, nadamo se da će ih biti i biopsijom...uglavnom, jučer smo bili  na UZV i imam 4 folikula na lijevom i 2 folikula na desnom jajniku i endometrij se znatno podebljao i dr. je prezadovoljan mojom reakcijom na najnižu dozu menopura....bojim se punkcije jako, jer igla i ja smo dva različita pojma i jedva se ujutro bockam, a i prag boli mi je nizak, ali povratka nema, što je tu je...rekao mi je dr. da se ne moram bojati i da ćemo biti gotovi za 5 min., a i koliko sam pročitala na forumu, proživljavanje punkcije je tako individualno, pa ću vam znati rećinakon subote kako sam je osobno proživjela...



Mrvica,ja sam u subotu bila kod dr Reša na punkciji,sutra idem na transfer. 1o JS je punktirao,da boli-boli,ali prođe brzo. Mi smo mislili isto da će MM raditi biopsiju,no na njegovu sreću par njih je ipak isplivalo. 
Sretno!

----------


## fresia

Prvi IVF Mb, beta=0. 						
Dobila m 5 dana prije bete.

----------


## klara

> Prvi IVF Mb, beta=0. 						
> Dobila m 5 dana prije bete.


Žao mi je fresia  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare157

> Prvi IVF Mb, beta=0. 						
> Dobila m 5 dana prije bete.


Moj 3.ivf, 1.Mb, beta< 1.20. Skoro kao i ti dobila m 4 dana prije bete...
E moja fresia, doći će i naše vrijeme! Šaljem ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

fresia baš mi je žao :Sad: 
ali vi imate smrzliće, jel tako??
mare157 :Love:

----------


## fresia

Sretno svima u nadolazećim postupcima, cure malo nam popravite prosjek  :Smile: 

Mare moja, puno  :Love:  :Heart: 
Vidjećeš kako ćemo jednog dana zaboraviti sve kroz šta smo prošle i koliko smo dugo čekale (zamisli samo tu sreću  :Zaljubljen: , a dogodiće se kad-tad!)

Čestitke curama koje su uspjele, a onima koje nisu želim što skorije ostvarenje želje!

----------


## maca2

Ajme cure, koja loša statistika za MB ovaj mjesec, koliko sam uspjela pratiti nema niti jedne trudnice u ovoj turi iz 10./2010.  :Shock: 

Ja ostala izgleda zadnja na popisu, sutra vadim betu - nisam radila niti jedan test tako da stvarno ne znam što me čeka, simptoma nikakvih.

Nadam se i molim da ću se sutra javiti s velikom betom i osvjetlati obraz MB u ovoj poraznoj statistici  :Sad: 

fresia, mare157  :Love:  - samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## chiara

bok svima

----------


## chiara

Bok cure ja sam nova na forumu.
U postupku sam za 12. mjesec
Upravo pijem Logest do 17.11
Prvi UZ zakazan za 22.11
eto ako ima još cura koje se nalaze u mojim datumima volila bih da mi se jave da zajedno prolazimo kroz sve ovo...
hvala...

----------


## klara

maca2 želim ti veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

mjesečnica po 5-6 dana prije bete je sve učestalija nakon mariborskih postupaka... pitam se, jel to može bit do njih ili su baš mnoge ovdje naprosto "takve"?

----------


## zedra

> Bok cure ja sam nova na forumu.
> U postupku sam za 12. mjesec
> Upravo pijem Logest do 17.11
> Prvi UZ zakazan za 22.11
> eto ako ima još cura koje se nalaze u mojim datumima volila bih da mi se jave da zajedno prolazimo kroz sve ovo...
> hvala...


ima, nas ima..Gabi 25, loks, ja i sigurno još koja...
maca, ~~~~~~~~~za veeliku betu...

----------


## zedra

cure koje ste bile u postupku u Mb u 10. mj., imate li kakvih podataka o drugim curama u grupi?? pa zar stvARno nema trudnica uopće?? ili su baksuzi samo cure s foruma?što se tamo zbiva?

----------


## BlaBla123

> cure koje ste bile u postupku u Mb u 10. mj., imate li kakvih podataka o drugim curama u grupi?? pa zar stvARno nema trudnica uopće?? ili su baksuzi samo cure s foruma?što se tamo zbiva?


Moj prvi IVF. Upoznala sam 6 krasnih cura, neke su s RODE. Jos samo u jednu imam nadu zbog danasnje bete, ostalo nazalost neuspjesno.

----------


## ina33

Ja sam čula za 3 trudnoće iz tranše sad u 10/10, ali možda sam i nešto krivo pospojila ...

----------


## mare157

> cure koje ste bile u postupku u Mb u 10. mj., imate li kakvih podataka o drugim curama u grupi?? pa zar stvARno nema trudnica uopće?? ili su baksuzi samo cure s foruma?što se tamo zbiva?


 :Smile:  Izgleda da smo samo mi s foruma baksuzne  :Laughing:  Ja imam mailove od još 4 cure koje su bile samnom, sa vulkan i fresiom na transferu i poslati ću im mail da vidim šta je sa njima pa javim i ovdje. Slažem se, mb statistika je u zadnje vrijeme jako porazna. Ni u 9.mj nijedna s foruma nije uspjela ako se ne varam, a bilo ih je...
Nadam se da će cure u 12 popraviti brojčice!

----------


## Gabi25

Ja znam jednu trudnicu iz Mb iz 10 mjeseca ali javit će se ona već. I nadam se da će maca biti druga  :Smile: 
Za ostale ne znam. Sretno svima cure!!!!!

----------


## fresia

Od nas pet iz transfer grupe cije kontakte imam, znam za jednu curu da je uspjela i jako mi je drago zbog nje  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## fresia

I cura nije na forumu, znači mi forumašice treba da pauziramo  :Laughing:

----------


## Marchie37

Dakle, bježmo od foruma!?

----------


## maca2

Evo jedne forumske trudnice iz MB!
Beta 12dnt5d *940,41  
*Žao mi je što statistika ovaj mjesec nije bolja ali vidim puno cura za 12.mj  i sigurna sam da će one osvjetlati obraz Mariboru  :Yes:

----------


## fresia

Čestitke i ovdje  :Klap: !

----------


## BlaBla123

Maca2, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Maca bravo!
  Chiara, zar ste već dobili termin za uzv za MB 22.11.?...meni još ništa  nisu javili, kontam javiti će kad se javim da sam 10.11. počela s  decapeptylima....

----------


## Strumpfica

Maca, da li si bila na bolovanju do bete ili si redovno nastavila raditi? (baš me zanima da li to ima nekog utjecaja na rezultate)

----------


## maca2

> Maca, da li si bila na bolovanju do bete ili si redovno nastavila raditi? (baš me zanima da li to ima nekog utjecaja na rezultate)


Bila sam na bilovanju - mislim i nastaviti. Ali uopće nisam mirovala fizički, usisavala sam, prala,peglala, šetala psa...prošla 2 puta sam mirovala pa ništa!
Na bolovanju sam zato što mi je posao jako psihički stresan (rad s djecom s posebnim potrebama).

----------


## chiara

> Maca bravo!
>   Chiara, zar ste već dobili termin za uzv za MB 22.11.?...meni još ništa  nisu javili, kontam javiti će kad se javim da sam 10.11. počela s  decapeptylima....


Maca
ja sam dobila protokol na kojem mi stoji da uzimam antib. do 17.11
Start decapetyil 10.11
a na drugoj stranici ispod objašnjenja treće faze mi stoji mala tablica i piše 22.11 prvi ultrazvuk i tu start sa menopurima ali ne piše koliko ampula pa predpostavljam da će mi na tom ultrazvuku reći...iza mi piše opet ultrazvuk 29.11 i mislim opet dva dana iza 
Planirana punkcija za 4.12....eto to sam dobila meni ti je ovo prvi postupak u Mariboru tako da ne znam što me točno čeka pa kao školarac pratim upute sa papira...he he

Htjela sam pitati općenito cure kojima nije uspjelo sad u 10-om kakvi su njihovi problemi da znam barem sebi približiti gdje se ja nalazim tj. ne znam da li je moj slućaj jako loš ili ipak ima nade za bebicu...možda malo glupo pitanje ali mislim da imate dosta iskustva i da ćete mi znati reći...
eto moj slućaj je da je sa mnom sve u redu a MM ima loš spermiogram oligoasthenozoospermia i rekli su mi da je loša morfologija...
Bili smu u 9/2010 u Petrovoj na postupku i ništa....eto molim pomoć i mišljenje....

----------


## kety28

Čestitam  ,  sretno  ...

----------


## kety28

mi smo naručeni u ponedjeljak za ultrazvuk prije suspresije ... pozdrav

----------


## Jelena

Maca2, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## zedra

> mi smo naručeni u ponedjeljak za ultrazvuk prije suspresije ... pozdrav


uzv prije supresije?? pa ja to ni nemam?? kako to?? iznimka ili pravilo?

----------


## Kadauna

> uzv prije supresije?? pa ja to ni nemam?? kako to?? iznimka ili pravilo?


Nije uobičajeno ići prije supresije na uzv po Mb postupku, nego se na uzv ide tek kad ti napišu - i čak i taj se može odraditi doma (u svom gradu i javiti telefonom ili mailom stanje) ili kod njih u Mb. 

Vjerujem da je Kety28 dobila termin  za konzultacije slučajno pred samu supresiju.............

----------


## Marchie37

*Maca2*, bravo! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Strumpfica

Ništa, moj plan je slijedeći-supresija u popodnevnim satima počevši od 10.11. (sutra ću pokupiti Decapeptyle u ljekarni Zagorskoj). 
10.11. šaljem mail sestri Jasni da ju obavijestim da počinjem s Decapeptylima i da molim termin za UZV 22.11.
Naime sestra Jasna mi je rekla da ćemo se početkom 11 mjeseca dogovarati termin za taj prvi UZV. Tijekom tog prvog UZV ih planiram sve dobro ispitati (nadam se da ću biti u elementu za ispitivanje) i dogovoriti terapiju na licu mjesta, a ne da sad kupim Menopure a ispadne da su za mene bolji Gonali ili obrnuto.

Chiara i mm je imao oligoasthenozoospermiu i lošu morfologiju, taj nalaz je vidio dr Vlaisavljević i poslao nas doma da probamo prirodnim putem napraviti bebu (a poslije nam se ta dijagnoza čak i popravila asthenozoospermiu). Tako da izgleda da to i nije neka drama. Vidjeli smo plivače u uzorku pod mikroskopom i izgledali su čist OK pa pretpostavljam da uz ICSI metodu takva dijagnoza i nije neki strašan problem. Oni će uhvatiti jednog pokretljivih, nije bitno da li će imati pravilan rep i hijaluronsku kiselinu na glavi, to mu i tako neće biti potrebno jer će ga biolozi i tako pomoću mikroinjekcije uštrcati u jajašce. Barem su to tako meni jednom prilikom prezentirali...

Drugi par rukava je što je ovaj cijeli postupak kocka i što imamo, ako se ne varam, statistički 30% šanse za uspjeh...

----------


## chiara

Onda ću i ja tako javit ću kad krenem sa decap. i pitati u koje sate je ultrazvuk...
Ne znam možda sam ja još previše optimistična meni ti se čini da to sve mora biti ok jer ako to smučkaju i bude dobro pa zašto ne bi onda uspjelo...jooooj
baš sam luda....ja polagala velike nade..
što je pošlo loše u Ljubljani kad vam nije uspjelo?
Ne znam ali ja sam mislila kad je problem ovakve vrste kod muževa da je umjetna plodnja rješenje  da bi trebala uspjeti pogotovo što kod njih nije zakon kao kod nas (3 jajne stanice sam)....
ludim....

----------


## Strumpfica

Nema tu da nešto pođe na dobro dobro ili na loše. Ako dođe do neke genetske greške prestaje razvoj i stvar ne uspije. I bolje da se to dogodi odmah na početku nego nekad tijekom trudnoće. Isto tako, ako se mrvica dobro ne smjesti i ugnijezdi, opet ništa od toga. Zato si ja kontam da ću ovog puta ipak ostati doma nego ići raditi kao zadnji put-istina radim uredski posao no možda si povećam šansu ako ostanem doma uživati i šetati po zraku umjesto da cijeli dan sjedim u zatvorenom uredu i piljim u komp. 

Tu nije niti do nas, niti do doktora, nego najviše do prirode. Kada se pokušava prirodnim putem niti ne znamo koliko puta se nije dogodilo, koliko puta je nešto započeto, a nije završilo. Ovako uz pomoć doktora znamo da je započelo pa nam je malo bed ako ne uspije, ali poanta je da ne treba odustajati, kad-tad će se stvari posložiti i uspjet ćemo, samo trebamo biti uporne i pokušavati (pri čemu mene više muči moja statistika da pokušam svake godine samo jednom, stalno se negdje nešto čeka).

I nadati se da ćemo ove godine dobiti mrak božićne poklone  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

da znam sad kad to tako sagledam opada mi entuzijazam.....ali isto vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti jer je ipak Božić i vrijeme darivanja pa valjda smo i mi zaslužili božićni poklon....daj Bože.....
e imam još jedno pitanje ...nakon transfera da li treba baš striktno mirovati ona dva tjedna ili ne meni su prošli put tako rekli a vidim da ovdje cure imaju razna iskustva pa me zanima koja je neka najrealnija opcija?
jel ti putuješ odmah nazad za Zagreb ili ostaješ u Mariboru nakon transfera naravno? Jer i ja ću biti u Zagrebu (imam gore kuću) cijelo to vrijeme pa me zanima da li je potrebno ostati bar prvu noć gore ili ne?

----------


## mare157

> Evo jedne forumske trudnice iz MB!
> Beta 12dnt5d *940,41  
> *Žao mi je što statistika ovaj mjesec nije bolja ali vidim puno cura za 12.mj  i sigurna sam da će one osvjetlati obraz Mariboru


ČESTITAM!!! Napokon poboljšanje statistike iz mb!!! I potpisujem ovaj dio za cure iz 12.mj!!

----------


## kety28

dobila sam kratki protokol  , mjesec dana kontracep. i sada od 2 dana cikl. menopur pa cetrotride . Inače smo se odlučili na prvi uvz kod njih jer ionako moramo u zg. po lijekove , ( Slavonija ) . Chiara i kod mog supruga je oligoasthenozoospermia  ali za icsi nam je prof. rekao da to i nije tako bitno .  Cure u nadolazečim postupcima  SRETNO !!!!!!!!

----------


## mare157

> Od nas pet iz transfer grupe cije kontakte imam, znam za jednu curu da je uspjela i jako mi je drago zbog nje


Još je jedna sa transfera iz naše grupe uspjela. Nije na Forumu.

----------


## zedra

> dobila sam kratki protokol , mjesec dana kontracep. i sada od 2 dana cikl. menopur pa cetrotride . Inače smo se odlučili na prvi uvz kod njih jer ionako moramo u zg. po lijekove , ( Slavonija ) . Chiara i kod mog supruga je oligoasthenozoospermia ali za icsi nam je prof. rekao da to i nije tako bitno . Cure u nadolazečim postupcima SRETNO !!!!!!!!


protokol ti je prof. V. radio na konzultacijama? jel ti rekao zašto takav protokol? Mislim super, to su najnoviji trendovi s antagonistom...

----------


## zedra

eh, da, kako sam kukala cijeli tjedan zbog krvavog potopa u tijeku kontracepcije, moram vas obavijestiti da je skoro skroz stalo uz uzimanje 2 tbl. Logesta. Ostao je još samo krvavi iscjedak...ja zadovoljna...u srijedu Decapeptyl..jupiiii
hvala vam, drage, na savjetima...

----------


## Gabi25

zedra drago mi je da je stalo, sad možeš mirno dalje
Ako se dobro sjećam, čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala (mislim da je pisala Aurora*) da će nam sestra Jasna dan prije nego trebamo početi sa decapeptylom poslati mail sa uputama kako ga uzimati- jer mene još uvijek muči da li je obavezno popodne ga uzimati? Čini mi se da ako je tako, stvarno moraš podrediti cijeli život postupku tih mjesec dana. Ili sa sobom ako nekud ideš nanašati pikice i pikati se na čudnim mjestima. :Laughing:  Ja bi najviše voljela kad bi to mogla obaviti ujutro prije posla, tako mi izgleda najjednostavnije. Ali dobro, vidjet ćemo šta će nam ona reći

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, ja sam odavno prihvatila to pikanje na cudnim mjestima..nosam boce sa sobom i još ih trpam po tuđim hladnjacima ako treba... :Laughing:

----------


## 2hope

Čestitke *maca2*

Cure sestra Jasna je javila da je vrijeme aplikacije lijekova 15.30-19.00, to je za supresiju, pretpostavljam da je i gonadotropine, tako da nema više dvojbi.....
Počeli su i s davanjem termina za UZV 22.11.

----------


## zedra

> Čestitke *maca2*
> 
> Cure sestra Jasna je javila da je vrijeme aplikacije lijekova 15.30-19.00, to je za supresiju, pretpostavljam da je i gonadotropine, tako da nema više dvojbi.....
> Počeli su i s davanjem termina za UZV 22.11.


Kako daju termine? telefonski ili mailom??

----------


## kety28

> protokol ti je prof. V. radio na konzultacijama? jel ti rekao zašto takav protokol? Mislim super, to su najnoviji trendovi s antagonistom...


potokol sam dobila mailom , na konzultacijama smo bili prije god. dana  poslije toga nismo išli zato sada i idem tamo na prvi uvz da se sve detaljnije dogovorimo . Inače slabije reagiram ( 23 gonala i decap. prethodne 3. stim. najviše 5 j.s. ) možda će ovo biti bolje za mene , nadam se.

----------


## zedra

jel imaš termin (tocan sat) za uzv 22.11.? onaj prije stimulacije? meni nitko ništa nije javio, a isto planiram ići u Mb na 1. UZV,

----------


## Aurora*

Nije me bilo par dana i vidim da se u medjuvremenu puno toga desilo...

*ici* jako mi je zao sto je tvoja trudnoca zavrsila kao biokemijska...  :Sad: 

*fresia* zar ni kod tebe nije bilo srece ovaj put?  :Sad:  A kako je tekao cijeli postupak? Koliko JS si imala, koliko oplodjenih, koliko embrija i da li je bilo barem toliko srece da vam je ostao koji embrij zamrznut?




> cure koje ste bile u postupku u Mb u 10. mj., imate li kakvih podataka o drugim curama u grupi?? pa zar stvARno nema trudnica uopće?? ili su baksuzi samo cure s foruma?što se tamo zbiva?





> Ja znam jednu trudnicu iz Mb iz 10 mjeseca ali javit će se ona već. I nadam se da će maca biti druga 
> Za ostale ne znam. Sretno svima cure!!!!!


Ono sto ja znam je da je u 10. mjesecu bilo *12 forumasica* u postupku + *1 FET*. Od toga imamo potvrdjenu *jednu trudnocu* (*maca2* izuzetno mi je drago da je to bas tvoja  :Klap: ) i jednu biokemijsku. 

Cekamo da nam se s rezultatima jave *nina1*, *mimi* i *klara*! Prema ovome sto kaze *Gabi25* mora da nam je barem jedna od njih trudna! 

Mogu jos reci i to da smo u 9. mjesecu u Mariboru od 7 forumasica imali samo 1 trudnocu. 

*mravak* cestitam ti na prekrasnoj beti, a nakon ovakve prilicno obeshrabrujuce forumske statistike mozes biti dvostruko sretna sto ti Maribor ovaj put nece trebati.  :Wink: 

*Tinkice* kazes da si kod Resa imala 10 JS i da ti je transfer bio 5. dan? To je jako dobra vijest! Javi nam jos koliko embrija je ostalo do 5. dana i da li su ti sta i zamrznuli.

----------


## Tinkica

Transfer je bio u četvrtak,znači 5. dan,od 10 JS 7 dobrih i oplođeno,2 odmah stala i jedan je još stao 5. dan,tako da su ostala 4 ,
2 vraćena i 2 zamrzli,sad čekamo i nadamo se

----------


## Aurora*

*Tinkice* to je fenomenalan rezultat! Vjerujem da ce takav biti i konacni ishod.  :Wink: 

Mozes li nam reci koliko godina imas i koja je vasa dijagnoza? Da li ti je to prvi postupak i ako nije kakvi su bili prijasnji rezultati?

Sretno i dalje i jedva cekam da nam javis pozitivnu betu!

----------


## kety28

> jel imaš termin (tocan sat) za uzv 22.11.? onaj prije stimulacije? meni nitko ništa nije javio, a isto planiram ići u Mb na 1. UZV,


uvz mi je zakazan za sutra u 18 sati , valjda ću onda i terapiju dobiti kod njih , sestra Jasna mi je napisala da kupim menopure a sutra ću znati poslije uvz koliko dnevno s i pikam . Meni je od početka jako loša komunikacija s njima termin za uvz su mi trebali javiti kao krajem mj. mailom međutim ništa pa sam u srijedu znači već početak mj. zvala kliniku i dobila termin za 8.11. da sam čekala mail ne znam .

----------


## Tinkica

MM '71(opstruktivna azoospermija)
Ja '76 (PCOS)
Ovo nam je bio prvi postupak i nadamo se uspješan  :Smile: 
Aurora hvala na podršci  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Tinkice, sretnooo!! Protokol ono klasika?? Dugi??Koliko gonala dnevno? Koji dan je bila punkcija?

----------


## 2hope

*zedra*, mail s upitom oko davanja decapeptyla i termin za 1. UZV 22. 11. sam poslala u petak, odgovor mi je stigao danas poslije podne.
došao je onaj tipski vezano za davanje supresije, ali na kraju su pisali i odgovori na moja pitanja; točan sat termina 16.30, i vrijeme davanja decapeptyla.

----------


## ina33

Chiara, ono što se čini u 9. i 10. čudno je da je na velik broj ispunktiranih stanica (10-20) ženama ostalo malo embrija, kad se usporedi s onim kako je bilo prije (mislim da je najviše imala jedna cura s HS-om), ali u prosjeku bi se žene vraćale s 4 embrija maks, najčešće oko 3 ili 2, relativno malo zamrzavanja - a ljudi idu tamo s idejom da imaju smrzliće, kad već ovdje ne mogu itd..

Koliko sam shvatila, 10.-ti i nije bio tako loš, ima par incognito (neforumskih) trudnoća, ali začuđujuće malo embrija, na toliki broj stanica, jes da u MB-u imaju visoke kriterije za embrije, al' svejedno.

Plus, užasno ti je važna tvoja reakcija na stimulaciju, tj. ako u Petrovoj nisi bila u pravom postupku (ono, preko 3o gonala), nego na nekim novozakonskim minimiksevima - par klomoifena, par gonala - onda u biti i ne znaš kako reagiraš. Uprotokolu sa supresijom (mariborski protokol) se, barem u teoriji, dobiva manje stanica tako da obavezno naglasi s koliko su te u Petrovoj stimulirali i kakva je bila tvoja reakcija, plus ove probleme od muža. Sretno!

----------


## klara

> ...
> Cekamo da nam se s rezultatima jave *nina1*, *mimi* i *klara*! Prema ovome sto kaze *Gabi25* mora da nam je barem jedna od njih trudna! 
> ...


Ja nisam. Za 20-tak dana idemo na novi FET.

----------


## ina33

Chiara, vidim da si pitala za Reša... Kod njega je pak čudno visok broj propalih trudnoća (missed abova i sl.). Iako, ne vidim razumski kako to može imat veze s Rešom i njegovim labom, ali takva mi je percepcija prema forumskim trudnoćama...

----------


## aneri

Pozdrav! Zanima me ima li koja iz grupe za predviđenu punkciju 20.11. da je dobila upute kakvu stimulaciju trebaju. Meni rečeno da obavim prvi uzv kod kuće i pošaljem nalaze mailom. Napravila, danas trebam početi sa stimulacijom, ali se još nisu javili???

----------


## zedra

aneri, zovi ih na telefon!!

----------


## klara

> Pozdrav! Zanima me ima li koja iz grupe za predviđenu punkciju 20.11. da je dobila upute kakvu stimulaciju trebaju. Meni rečeno da obavim prvi uzv kod kuće i pošaljem nalaze mailom. Napravila, danas trebam početi sa stimulacijom, ali se još nisu javili???


Ili piši na gmail. Meni je jučer sestra Jasna odgovorila u roku od par sati, znači da je tamo, da čita mailove i odgovara.

----------


## ina33

> Pozdrav! Zanima me ima li koja iz grupe za predviđenu punkciju 20.11. da je dobila upute kakvu stimulaciju trebaju. Meni rečeno da obavim prvi uzv kod kuće i pošaljem nalaze mailom. Napravila, danas trebam početi sa stimulacijom, ali se još nisu javili???


Zovi na sve brojeve na mariborskom sajtu, ako ne dobiješ odgovoru u neko dogledno vrijeme - reci o čemu se radi i da ti treba feedback žuran. Jesi li na decapeptylima i suprefactu ili nisi? Ako si na supresiji (decapeptyl i suprefact), tolerira se i malo kašnjenje s početkom pikanja (dan-dva), ali ako si bez ičega onda je panika. Ne traži nužno Jasnu, nego prenesi bilo kome ko ti se javi što je na stvari i zamoli feedback (da pitaju nekog od doktora, ako je Jasna na GO-u).

----------


## aneri

Poslala mail na obje adrese još u petak i ništa, idem sad opet. Javim šta je bilo.

----------


## ina33

Takve miskomunikacije nastaju najčešće kad nema Jasne. Zovi na sve brojeve, reci da si slala mail tad i tad, da je nalaz takav i takav (uredan, nema ciste - ako je to slučaj) i da ti daju odobrenje za start sa stimulacijom. 

Ako ih ne dobiješ danas uopće, zovi sutra onaj broj koji radi od 8-9 (mislim da je broj na netu) i tamo će ti pomoći (neka sestra koja se javi na taj broj odšetat će se do nekog dr-a i reći ti da ili ne). Nadam se da već znaš koliko ampula i što trebaš primati, ako ti nisu rekli, pitaj je odmah i to.

----------


## aneri

Zvala sam rekli da nazovem za sat vremena. Samo da je uspijem dobiti danas. Ina33 na Decapeptylu sam, a nalaz je kaže ovaj moj doktor ok. Evo napišem ga, pa ga molim te prokomentiraj jer stvarno si oboružana znanjem i cijenim mišljenje.

Uterus u AVF, nehomogene građe, dim. 5x3,9cm, sa sluznicom 7,8mm, sekretornog tipa. Desni jajnik iza uterusa, dim. 2,1x1,6cm sa 5 do 6 vidljivih folikula do 3,5mm. Lijevi jajnik dim. 4,5x2,8cm sa endometrionom od 2,9cm te nekoliko manjih folikula u prostalom dijelu jajnika.

----------


## Tinkica

> Tinkice, sretnooo!! Protokol ono klasika?? Dugi??Koliko gonala dnevno? Koji dan je bila punkcija?


Suprefact spray od 1 dc,2 dc merional 2amp.-punkcija 10. dan.
Ja bi rekla da je to kratak protokol  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

aneri, od ranije znaš za taj endometriom? ostalo zvuci ok..

----------


## aneri

Znam imala sam ja laparaskopsku operaciju prije tri godine, ali se sranje vratilo.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam za endometriom. Možda će te tražit da vadiš estradiol i opet ćete se morati čuti sutra. 

Ako možeš žrtvovat novac i vrijeme, možda bi ti bilo zgodno da to ideš napravit sad u nekom privatnom labu (ako si u ZG-u, to su ti Breyer, Salzer, Pol. Sunce), tako da imaš to spremno čim prije (ako bude bilo potrebno) i skratiš priču.

----------


## ina33

A ako ti je dr. Vlaisavljević već gledao endometriom i rekao nema veze, onda obavezno naglasi sestri - gledao prof. tad i tad, rekao to i to...

----------


## ina33

E, i ako budeš komunicirala sa sestrama, reci da je tvoj doktor rekao nalaz je OK i da je endometriom stvar koja je već poznata i reci koja mu je veličina - sumnjam da ćeš imat vremena čitat sve to.

Ključne su informacije - endometriom, ali stara stvar, veličina ta i ta, tvoj doktor je rekao nalaz je OK.

----------


## aneri

Nisam ja uopće bila kod dr. Vlaisavljevića, ali na svim nalazima koje sam slala kad sam se prijavljivala na listu čekanja stoji taj podatak o prisutnosti i veličini endometrioze, ali su me redovno stavili u postupak unatoč tome. Tako da valjda je to ok. S tim sranjem sam išla i na icsi na vv. Ne znam čekam još malo da se čujem sa sestrom Jasnom valjda ću biti pametnija pa vam javim.

----------


## ina33

Sve joj to reci, ona ima šprancu opreznosti pa je rutinska stvar vadi estradiol, ali onda joj danas iskomuniciraj sve tako - stara stvar, stimulirali su me na Vuk Vrhovcu s time itd.

----------


## ina33

I ako je tvoj doktor koji ti je napisao ovaj UZV nalaz, neki cro MPO-ovac, i to joj naglasi.

----------


## aneri

Evo sam je dobila telefonom. Kaže da nije dobila ni jedan moj mail (ne mogu vjerovati poslala sam 4), ali dobro. Sad čekam da prof.očita nalaz i rekla je javiti do 14.30 protokol, što mi odgovara jer injekcije primam navečer u 8. Hvala za informacije, javim nastavak događaja (ma stvarno kao da pišem triler u epizodama).

----------


## mrvica7

evo da vam se javim...punkciju sam preživjela  :Very Happy: ...nisam prije popila ništa protiv bolova, niti sam kod dr. primila bilo što protiv bolova...sama punkcija me nije boljela, osjećaj je grozan, ali me zato poslije punkcije sve bolilo, kao najjača menstrualna bol....dobili smo 7 zrelih js, a mm-u su radili biopsiju i uspjeli su ih naći...sutra je transfer  :Saint:  pa ćemo vidjeti kako će sve proći i da li će uspjeti  :Saint: ....

----------


## zedra

mrvice, koji ti je sutra dan nakon punkcije?

----------


## fresia

> *fresia* zar ni kod tebe nije bilo srece ovaj put?  A kako je tekao cijeli postupak? Koliko JS si imala, koliko oplodjenih, koliko embrija i da li je bilo barem toliko srece da vam je ostao koji embrij zamrznut?


Draga *Aurora*, postupak mi je malo otežala hiperstimulacija, dobila sam na punkciji 27 zrelih stanica - do 6. dana ih je stiglo 9, 1 embrij su mi vratili a 8 zamrznuli. Bez obzira na neuspjeh i tegobe zbog hiperstimulacije zadovoljna sam zbog smrzlića.

Čini mi se da je na ovom forumskom uzorku jako malo trudnica.

Kakvi su tvoji dalji planovi?

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja nisam. Za 20-tak dana idemo na novi FET.


Zao mi je *klara*.  :Sad:  Da li si se i kod FET-a odlucila za transfer samo jednog embrija? Ako jesi razmisljas li da ti u sljedecem ipak mozda vrate 2? U svakom slucaju od srca ti zelim da ovaj put bude dobitni!  :Heart: 




> Draga *Aurora*, postupak mi je malo otežala hiperstimulacija, dobila sam na punkciji 27 zrelih stanica - do 6. dana ih je stiglo 9, 1 embrij su mi vratili a 8 zamrznuli. Bez obzira na neuspjeh i tegobe zbog hiperstimulacije zadovoljna sam zbog smrzlića.
> 
> Čini mi se da je na ovom forumskom uzorku jako malo trudnica.
> 
> Kakvi su tvoji dalji planovi?


Vau, *fresia*, 27 JS!  :Shock:  Kakva je bila stimulacija? 

Zao mi je zbog poteskoca sa HS. Utjesno je svakako to sto imate lijepi broj zamrznutih embrija i nimalo ne sumnjam da ce najmanje jedan od njih postati vasa prekrasna bebuska.  :Zaljubljen: 

Zaista se cini da je narocito u 9. i 10. mjesecu jako malo Mariborskih trudnica. Da li je to "samo" posljedica strajka ili, nadam se da ipak ne, trend koji je se iz nekog razloga pojavio u Mariboru, pokusavam dokuciti na temelju sadasnjih iskustava nasih forumas(ic)a. Zato vas sve lijepo molim da nam se javite sa svojim najnovijim iskustvima. 

Sto se mojih planova tice, da nam nije bilo poljuljano povjerenje i u Maribor sigurno bi cekali ponovni termin kod njih. Ovako nastojim prvo dokuciti da li je stvarno problem u Mariboru, pa ako zakljucim da nije mozda nam to i dalje ostane opcija. 

Moram takodjer priznati da nam nakon ovoga ponovno kao opcija u obzir dolazi i dr. Res. S njim smo isto tako bili prilicno razocarani, ali gledano iz danasnje perspektive cini mi se da izmedju njega i Maribora u onom sustinskom dijelu bas i nema puno razlike. U Mariboru mi se, slikovito receno, sada cini samo u celofan i s masnicom zapakirano isto ono sto nudi i Res... Dok sa druge strane kod Resa nema cekanja (ili se barem nadam da je to i dalje tako!), jeftinije je i iz Rijeke nama daleko blize nego Maribor... Jos samo da nam je shvatiti zbog cega kod Resa ima toliko spontanih trudnoca. Jer kod njega je to zaista izrazenije nego drugdje.

Treca opcija, o kojoj sve vise razmisljamo, nam je PFC Prag. 

A cetvrta opcija su prirodni IVF postupci u Rijeci.

I sve to tek poslije Nove godine, do tada pauza od postupaka i prikupljanje novih informacija te sredjivanje dojmova.  :Smile:

----------


## CERES

Drage cure,

evo napokon  da i ja malo "popravim" statistiku za 10. mj. Ovo mi je bio drugi stimulirani postupak ( oba kod dr. Reša), kratki antagonist protokol (21 menopur + 3 orgalutrana ( isto što i cetrotide)).
Punkcija 06.10. dobili smo 5 stanica od toga 4 zrele , 3 se oplodile, transfer 09.10.dvije vratili osmostanični i šesterost.(ova treća nije dočekala zamrzavanje). Beta 12dpt 342.2!!!
Betu nisam ponavljala, prvi uzv sa 5+2 vidjela se jedna lijepa gest. vreć sa žum. i druga za koju mi je dr. rekla da od nje vjerojatno ništa. Sa 6+1 UZV  kod Reša kuca malo srčeko junačko i vidi se još uvijek ta druga dosta manja gestacijska.

Nisam se još htjela javljat jer je to još jako rana trudnoća i ne usudim se previše veseliti.
Strah i oprez su stalno prisutni, ali  vjerujem da će sve biti dobro.
Reš mi je na tom uzv odmah rekao da moramo biti svjesni da  je stopa spontanog nakon icsi-a oko 10% u prvih 12 tjedana.

Svim curama koje još čekaju držim palčeve!!!

----------


## mare41

CERES, prekrasne vijesti, čestitam i držim fige za dalje (vesele me trudnoće Reš tima :Smile: ).

----------


## Aurora*

*CERES* hvala ti puno sto si se javila! Zaista mi je drago cuti da vam je uspjelo ovaj put i to kod Resa. Cestitam vam od srca i zelim ti urednu trudnocu do kraja. 

Pitala sam se zasto se gotovo vise nitko ne javlja da je bio kod Resa, za razliku od prosle godine kada nas je kod njega bilo stvarno puno...

Reci mi da li jos uvijek kod Resa nema cekanja? I da li je cijena ostala ista?

Kazes da ti je Res rakao da je stopa spontanog nakon ICSI-a oko 10 % u prvih 12 tjedana? Ne znam na koje statisticke podatke je mislio kada je to rekao, da li na one iz njegove klinike ili sire, ali prema nasoj forumskoj statistici u kojoj je od 36 postupaka kod njega bilo 8 spontanih ta stopa bi bila visa od *22 %*! I to sam potvrdjuje nasu percepciju da je osjetno vise spontanih kod njega nego u drugim klinikama...

----------


## CERES

Aurora, cijena je ostala  ista 1.100 EUR dođe  ICSI  i ne čeka se ništa, odmah možeš u  postupak.

Ja i nisam neki good responder  i nije da ih reklamiram, ali za one koji jesu  u Postojni će vam  na sat-dva od zg ili ri, bez čekanja, za 1.100 EUR OPLODITI  SVE  DOBIJENE JAJNE STANICE, mislim da im je to prednost. 

Naše privatne poliklinike imaju dosta više cijene za ICSI postupak oko 10-12 tisuća, oplođuju samo tri stanice i uglavnom vraćaju te iste tri.

Na transferu me Reš pitao koliko želim da mi ih vrate, pitala sam ih i što misle o tome da mi vrate 3, na to su i on i biolog izričito rekli  da ne dolazi u obzir jer se to nigdje više ne radi, osim u Lijepoj našoj, naravno.

Što se tiče spontanih, ne znam što bih ti rekla, strah me je o tome i pisati, za taj podatak mislim da je bilo više općenito, rekao je samo takva je statistika u prvih 12. tjedana i vi tu ništa ne možete učiniti (najčešće je u pitanjuje kromosomska greška ploda).

----------


## frka

Aurora, da li je bilo 8 spontanih od 36 postupaka ili 36 trudnoca? bas mi se i ne cini da je na forumu bilo 36 Resevih trudnica?! ili se varam?

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora, da li je bilo 8 spontanih od 36 postupaka ili 36 trudnoca? bas mi se i ne cini da je na forumu bilo 36 Resevih trudnica?! ili se varam?


Joj, *frka*, hvala ti ja sam totalno pogrijesila u svom prebrojavanju i racunanju!  :Embarassed: 

Naravno, nije bilo 36 trudnoca, nego sve ukupno 36 postupaka. I tek sada vidim da stvar izgleda jos puno gore kada prebrojim koliko spontanih je bilo u ukupnom broju svih ostvarenih trudnoca. 

Od 36 postupaka bilo je *15 trudnoca*, od kojih je cak *8* *zavrsilo spontanim*!  :Shock:  Vise od pola?!?

----------


## mare41

Aurora, ja se svaki dan iznova uvjerim da naš forumski uzorak nije statistički reprezentativan, po ovom ispada da Reš ima uspješnost preko 40% i spontanih 50%, što sigurno nije tako. Inače, po statistikama drugih klinika zamalo sam zaključila da nije dobro forumirati jer je bio zastoj (na više strana) forumskih trudnoća, a inače ih ima.
Ceres, on svima to kaže, ne daj se ubedirati.

----------


## Aurora*

*mare41* mogla bih se cak i sloziti s tobom da nas forumski uzorak nije statisticki reprezentativan u smislu da za onaj broj ljudi koji idu u postupak a nisu na forumu statisticki podaci za pojedine klinike izgledaju bolje. I sama sam dosla do zakljucka da nam forumiranje, odnosno informiranje ocigledno skodi... Medjutim naravno da to nije tako jednostavno. 

Ako i pretpostavimo da je ovaj nas forumski uzorak specifican pa makar i po tome sto smo "pretjerano informirani" ili mozda realnije gledano tzv. "tezi slucajevi" te stoga teze ostvarujemo trudnocu, ipak nam Res u cijeloj toj prici iskace iz tog nekog naseg prosjeka. Na brzinu sam pogledala kako je sa spontanim u ostalim klinikama i dobila da taj procent iznosi nekih 35 % za recimo VV i Vinogradsku, 33 % za Petrovu i, zanimljivo, svega 12.5 % za SD (od 24 trudnoce, samo 3 spontana).

----------


## fresia

> Vau, *fresia*, 27 JS!  Kakva je bila stimulacija?


2 gonala, odnosno 150 jedinica. I ja sam se iznenadila jer nemam PCOS  :Confused:  

Za šta god se odlučiš, želim ti uspjeh i da u ovo vrijeme sljedeće godine imaš bebče u naručju ili bar u trbuščiću :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Aurora*

*CERES* oprosti sto sam zapilila po ovim brojkama, jer mi uopce nije bila namjera sada bilo koga s njima obeshrabrivati, a najmanje u ovom trenutku tebe. :Love: 

Zapravo sam pocevsi govoriti o Resu bila upravo na putu da istaknem ovo sto si i ti napisala:





> Aurora, cijena je ostala  ista 1.100 EUR dođe  ICSI  i ne čeka se ništa, odmah možeš u  postupak.
> 
> Ja i nisam neki good responder  i nije da ih reklamiram, ali *za one koji jesu  u Postojni će vam  na sat-dva od zg ili ri, bez čekanja*, *za 1.100 EUR OPLODITI  SVE  DOBIJENE JAJNE STANICE, mislim da im je to prednost. 
> 
> Naše privatne poliklinike imaju dosta više cijene za ICSI postupak oko 10-12 tisuća, oplođuju samo tri stanice i uglavnom vraćaju te iste tri.
> 
> Na transferu me Reš pitao koliko želim da mi ih vrate, pitala sam ih i što misle o tome da mi vrate 3, na to su i on i biolog izričito rekli  da ne dolazi u obzir jer se to nigdje više ne radi, osim u Lijepoj našoj, naravno.
> *
> Što se tiče spontanih, ne znam što bih ti rekla, strah me je o tome i pisati, za taj podatak mislim da je bilo više općenito, rekao je samo takva je statistika u prvih 12. tjedana i vi tu ništa ne možete učiniti (najčešće je u pitanjuje kromosomska greška ploda).


To apsolutno jeste ono nad cime se vrijedi zamisliti i zbog cega je Res dobra opcija.

----------


## CERES

mare41 :Heart: , da mi je prespavati do 12 tj... Ovako mi ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego složiti se s tobom, ne kaže se uzalud da postoje tri vrste laži: laž, prokleta laž i statistika.

----------


## mare41

Ceres, draga, ako imalo pomaže-i mi čekamo s tobom, al ima on uspješnih trdnoća, jednu sam upoznala :Smile: , drži se i samo polako.

----------


## vulkan

Draga *ceres*,došla si do pola puta i sada se tvoj  put nastavlja zajedno s malom bebicom,probaj se opustiti nemoj razmišljati na ono najgore,probaj uživati jer si toliko to čekala.....nemoj gledati statistike jer nakraju mi ništa nažalost nemožemo utjecati.....ja sam isto prošla postupak kod dr.Reša,i FET koji nažalost nisu urodili bebicom ali su dvije moje frendice ostvarile san upravo kod njega i rodili se dečkići!!!!bile smo sve tri zajedno pa sad ti reci A ZAŠTO JA NE!!!!nema pravila....uživaj,budi sretna pa tako će i tvoja bebica uz tebe....želim ti sretnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću!!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Malo me zbunjuje ova priča s dugim protokolom. Koliko mi se čini iz iskustva koje sam imala kod dr Reša, ja izgleda slabo reagiram na stimulaciju (istina, samo sam jednom imala polu-pravu stimulaciju, no ni na klomifene nisam baš nešto bajno reagirala) i ako se dugim protokolom dobiva manje jajnih stanica, zašto ga u MB apsolutno svima propisuju?

Inače meni je Reš bio OK, dobro, rezultati su mu navodno nešto lošiji nego u MB, no s druge strane sigurno ima i dosta uspješnih postupaka kod žena koje se ne javljaju na forumu. Bilo mi je fora kad nam je dao fotku četverostaničnog embrija koji nam je vratio(da li to rade i u MB?). I bilo mi je fora kad nam je pokazao na mikroskopu da taj spermiogram i nije baš toliko loš...I super je bilo što smo sve skupa obavili u roku od 20 dana nakon što smo ga prvi put kontaktirali...Prije punkcije smo prespavali u Postojni pa se čudio zašto smo trošili novac za smještaj kada to i nije toliko udaljeno od Zagreba i sve lijekove kojih nam je viška ostalo je otkupio-potpuno korektno od njega. Tako da ovaj dio oko love stoji, kod njega je sve skupa definitivno značajno jeftinije.  

S druge strane prof Vlaisavljević nas je toliko oduševio na konzultacijama da se nadam da ćemo ga još koji put sresti na UZV i po mogućnosti na punkciji(no ne znam da li je to realno za očekivati?). 
Btw.da li u MB svi idu na punkcije pod anestezijom ili se o tome odlučuje pojedinačno, temeljem broja folikula?

----------


## vulkan

*strumpfica* što se tiče anestezije pojedinačno se odlučuje o njoj,dr.V kaže zašto trpiti bol kad postoji anestezija koja traje 5-10 min.ja sam prošla užasnu punkciju bez anestezije-ne u MB,prošla sam punkciju posve bezbolnu kod dr.Reša bez anestezije ali zašto trpiti,mi smo u MB bili u anesteziji-nemaš straha....sretno!!!od nas 12 u grupi sve smo uzele anesteziju,svaka je bila oko 15 min unutra,poslije ležiš 2 sata....

----------


## Strumpfica

A vjerojatno treba uzeti u obzir i broj folikula, ja sam do sad imala prvo jedan pa tri i obje punkcije su bile malo neugodne ali OK i ne pretjerano bolne. No Reš je fakat majstor što se toga tiče. 
Nadam se da ćemo ovaj put doći do nekog malo većeg broja (ne samo folikula nego i jajnih stanica) pa da uopće neću imati dileme da ili ne za anesteziju...

Ček, ček, kažeš poslije ležiš dva sata? MM i ja nakon punkcije kod Reša sjali u auto i stigli na posao ono tipa već oko 9:30 ko da ništa bilo nije  :Smile:  
(da, da, ovaj put bum si ipak planirala bolovanje, izbjegavanje stresa, jurnjave, cjelodnevnog sjedenja u uredu i tako to...valjda će mi doktorica odobriti...)

----------


## coolerica

CERES evo ja sam uspjela baš kod Reša (evo nas u 29. tjednu) i imala sam uzv kad i ti (točnije 6+2) i rekao je da kad se tako rano vidi srce da to obično dobro završi i zavrtio onaj kružić s kalendarom i rekao kad će se roditi (točno tako : ahm, rodit će se 28.1.) i još je nešto gledao na uzv i promrljao : ah, kad je sve to tako maleno, na što sam se ja sva uplašila da je plod premalen, al on je to, ono, općenito mislio da je sve tad još sićušno. al to je Reš, što na umu to na drumu, tako da pusti ti njega i njegovo statističko laprdanje i probaj se opustiti koliko je to moguće.. i ja spadam u onaj ružni dio Rešove statistike (1.postupak)ali tada nije bilo govora ni o žumanjčanoj vrećici a kamoli da se srce vidilo.. ipak se taj postotak značajno smanjuje nakon utvrđene srčane akcije.
inače Reš je na mene ostavio super utisak i sav mi je drag..al u kvalitetu njegova laba neću ulaziti jer o tome nemam pojma (znam samo da ja od sveukupno 23 js nemam ni jednog smrzlića i da se nisam usudila izabrati transfer 5. dan, a pitao me da izaberem - izgleda da sam dobro izabrala- mrva vraćena 3.dan sad lupka u trbuhu a 5. dan nije dočekala ni jedna. al pošto sam na postupke išla samo kod njega nemam blage veze jel to do laba il do genetskog materijala mene i mog mužića )

----------


## mare41

coolerica :Heart: , drago mi da si se javila jer sam na tebe mislila :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice a kakva ti je bila stimulacija kod Reša? Koliko menopura/gonala, koliko stanica?

----------


## coolerica

> coolerica, drago mi da si se javila jer sam na tebe mislila


i mislila sam, al ima nas još uspješnih Rešovka; meni je on bio zbilja praktičan jer smo sve uspjeli obaviti bez dana bolovanja (kad je bila punkcija srećom sam radila popodne, a transfer pao u nedjelju), ne preskup (u odnosu na druge) i sve skupa tako brzo prođe jer se na postupak ništa ne čeka.
p.s. mare imaš pp

----------


## CERES

*Hvala vam cure! * Znam da će sve biti ok.
*Coolerica* i ja sam odmah pomislila na tebe, je i meni je Reš odredio datum poroda i preporučio da se naručim i za nuhalni nabor isto kod njih (mislim da mu to kćerka radi), ako želim, naravno.
Reš je takav realan do umjereno optimističan i glavna mu je misao vodilja
da nema pravila kome će i kada uspijeti.

----------


## Strumpfica

> Strumpfice a kakva ti je bila stimulacija kod Reša? Koliko menopura/gonala, koliko stanica?


 20 ili 22 menopura (ne sjećam se točno, kratki protokol), znači isto  toliko decapeptyla i 3 folikula sa 2 stanice. Nismo znali kako ću  reagirati pa smo išli s polovičnom stimulacijom, zato kažem da je kod  mene sve na pola

----------


## tigrical

> A vjerojatno treba uzeti u obzir i broj folikula, ja sam do sad imala prvo jedan pa tri i obje punkcije su bile malo neugodne ali OK i ne pretjerano bolne. No Reš je fakat majstor što se toga tiče. 
> Nadam se da ćemo ovaj put doći do nekog malo većeg broja (ne samo folikula nego i jajnih stanica) pa da uopće neću imati dileme da ili ne za anesteziju...
> 
> Ček, ček, kažeš poslije ležiš dva sata? MM i ja nakon punkcije kod Reša sjali u auto i stigli na posao ono tipa već oko 9:30 ko da ništa bilo nije  
> (da, da, ovaj put bum si ipak planirala bolovanje, izbjegavanje stresa, jurnjave, cjelodnevnog sjedenja u uredu i tako to...valjda će mi doktorica odobriti...)


Ovo ležanje od dva sata nakon punkcije se odnosi na one s anestezijom.

----------


## coolerica

> ... i preporučio da se naručim i za nuhalni nabor isto kod njih (mislim da mu to kćerka radi)..


 :Laughing: 
također..al sam mu se ipak zahvalila na tome i obavila to kod svoje ginekologice u Rijeci

----------


## delfin

*Pitanje za cure koje su u postupku u Mariboru*-imama zakazan termin za postupak u 6.2011. No,trebam savjet dr. Vlaisavljevića vezan uz hydrosalpinx koji mi se opet pojavio na lijevom jajovodu ( imala sam laparo u veljači). Poslala sam mail,na telefon ih je teško dobiti. Kako ste vi rješavale nedoumice prije postupka-kako ste došle do potrebnog savjeta? Tnx

----------


## zedra

delfin, mi smo bili na konzultacijama pa smo tamo pricali...zovi i dalje na telefon, ili probaj poslati mail direktno prof. V. negdje na stranim forumima sam vidjela adresu, mislim na onom srpskom kutak forum nešto...malo proceprkaj...budi uporna i sretno...zadnjih dana ne odsovaraju na mailove ni nama koji smo u postupku....samo uporno

----------


## delfin

*zedra*,tnx. Nastojat ću nekako doći do njega. I mi smo imali konzultacije prošli mjesec, ali tada nisam znala da se hydrosalpinx opet pojavio.

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam mailom slala detalje nalaza za koje sam mislila da su važni. Konkretno i ja sam imala hydrosalpinx ili sactosalpinx i našla sam članke gdje se preporuča punkcija jajovoda zajedno s jajnim stanicama, ali prof. V. nije bio za to, nego je rekao da se jajovod treba zatvoriti. Što se mene tiče, ja bih najrađe da ga izvade, jer ionako nema funkciju. Kod mene se nije išlo na taj zahvat, budući da imam dvije ozbiljne operacije abdomena iza sebe. Ako slučajno možeš čitati njemački evo jedan dobar tekst:
http://www.wunschkinder.net/aktuell/...r-vor-ivf-320/

Ako ne razumiješ, između ostalog ovdje piše da jedni preporučuju punktiranje jajovoda, dok drugi kažu da će se brzo napuniti i da nema smisla. Isto tako nije (bilo) jasno (ne znam je li se što promijenilo otkad je pisan članak), kod kojih pacijentica ima smisla ukloniti jajovod, odnosno kod kojih je značajan porast uspjeha IVF-a nakon uklanjanja jajovoda. Čini se da je kod onih koje imaju oba jajovoda ispunjena kapljevinom.

Ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala mailom s Mariborčanima, ali ne bih predugo čekala odgovor, već bih kod nas nekog IVF-ovca ulovila, u Zg Radončića ili otišla u CITO da kaži treba li to dirati i svakako onda do kraja godine to odraditi da budeš fit za 6. mjesec za IVF.

----------


## Jelena

> *zedra*,tnx. Nastojat ću nekako doći do njega. I mi smo imali konzultacije prošli mjesec, ali tada nisam znala da se hydrosalpinx opet pojavio.


Znači, tretirala si već jajovod? Pa zašto ga niste maknuli?

----------


## Tinkica

Pozdrav svima,imam pitanje! Naime danas mi je 5 dnt,imala sam blagu HS i svi su mi govorili da je to dobar znak,no evo dans sam skoro bez ijednog simptoma,znači trbuh skoro ravan,grčevi stali,sike bole ali nisu toliko napete,znači li to ono što mislim? Nisam u prevelikoj drami,prvi postupak mi je pa bi bilo čudo da upali odmah,samo me zanima je li to znači da se nije primilo?

----------


## zedra

tinkica, samo neg. beta znaci da nije upalilo!
koji dan nakon punkcije je bio transfer? koliko stanica si imala? Jel to bio postupak u Mb?
 sretno!

----------


## tigrical

> Pozdrav svima,imam pitanje! Naime danas mi je 5 dnt,imala sam blagu HS i svi su mi govorili da je to dobar znak,no evo dans sam skoro bez ijednog simptoma,znači trbuh skoro ravan,grčevi stali,sike bole ali nisu toliko napete,znači li to ono što mislim? Nisam u prevelikoj drami,prvi postupak mi je pa bi bilo čudo da upali odmah,samo me zanima je li to znači da se nije primilo?


Imaš temu Nakon transfera, malo pročitaj i vidjet ćeš da nema nikakvog pravila! Sretno!

----------


## Tinkica

> tinkica, samo neg. beta znaci da nije upalilo!
> koji dan nakon punkcije je bio transfer? koliko stanica si imala? Jel to bio postupak u Mb?
>  sretno!


Postupak u Postojni,2 su vraćena 5 dan.

----------


## aneri

Evo ja sam od jučer na stimulaciji, po 3 Menopura dnevno. Sad čekam termin za uzv 15.11.2010., ali ću ja svakako napraviti još jedan uzv u međuvremenu kod svog gin.

Delfin, ja sam jučer imala frku s kontaktim s Mariborom, pa ti evo telefoni na koje sam dobila sestru Jasnu pa probaj s njom dogovoriti konzultacije s dr. Vlaisavljevićem.
00 386 2 321 2462
00 386 2 321 2490

Ina33, još jednom hvala za savjete!

----------


## ina33

Aneri, ajde, super da si ih uhvatila  :Smile: !

Tinkice, do jučer sam mislila da je to loš znak, ali me Denny skroz demantirala - a žena nosi trojke!!! Dakle - NEMA VEZE!

Delfin, napravila bih ovo što preporuča Jelena, tj. sljedeće:
- ili poslala mail, a još bolje, naručila se za nove konzultacije kod Vlaisvavljevića. Ne znam uopće rade li u 1.-"., znam da nema postupaka, ili bih se probala probit mailovima uz uputu - molim proslijediti prof. Vlais. i tamo bih sve opisala, skenirala dokumente i opstavila upit što misli - operirat ako da - tko - ili je ok za postupak ili je potrebno da dolaziš još jednom kod njega na UZV;

- u MEĐUVREMENU bih se tu raspitala kod onih koje je navela Jelena - jer ako ideš na neku operaciju, to treba dogovorit, radit briseve, ako je bolnica čekat termine, uletit će Božić itd. itd., plus oporavak (nakon laparo 3 mjeseca) i eto te u 6. mjesecu.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

I da, ako te neko šalje na operaciju, neka sugerira ime - tko i gdje. Vjerojatno će ti i sami sugerirati. Sretno!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Evo ja sam dobila termin za uzv 22.11. u 16:00 u Novoj Vasi- sad samo moram ići proučiti gdje je to
Ili ako ima neka dobra duša da mi pojasni kako doći do tamo :Embarassed: 
I uz to sam dobila uputu za pikanje Decapeptyla- sad se mogu prestati živcorati, barem do tog prbog uzv-a :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

> Evo ja sam dobila termin za uzv 22.11. u 16:00 u Novoj Vasi- sad samo moram ići proučiti gdje je to
> Ili ako ima neka dobra duša da mi pojasni kako doći do tamo
> I uz to sam dobila uputu za pikanje Decapeptyla- sad se mogu prestati živcorati, barem do tog prbog uzv-a


I ja sam dobila termin. Mi smo bili tamo ali ja ti nemam pojma, muž je vozio a ja kao kofer. Kad dođe doma, napišem ti put.

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme koliko tipfelera u prošlom postu :Embarassed: 
zedra u koliko sati??

----------


## zedra

u 17.15. Planiram si davati Dec. u 18, a tako i Gonal aBd. Možda se i vidimo... joj, tako sam uzbuđena...

----------


## Gabi

> Evo ja sam dobila termin za uzv 22.11. u 16:00 u Novoj Vasi- sad samo moram ići proučiti gdje je to
> Ili ako ima neka dobra duša da mi pojasni kako doći do tamo


http://www.pirs.si/Subject/Profile/3...gdalena-dr-med 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...26522&t=h&z=15

nadam se da će barem malo pomoći

----------


## Gabi25

E da, da li u Novoj Vasi mogu kupiti gonale?? Ili ću morati u onu ljekarnu u sklopu bolnice? I jel to daleko?
Ja ništa nisam kupovala od stimulacije, planirala sam kupiti sve tamo.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti Gabi, puno pomaže  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

U Novoj Vasi je ljekarna odmah ispod ambulante
http://www.mb-lekarne.si/index.php3?p=lek_novavas

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala Gabi još jednom, srce si, sad sve znam :Love:

----------


## kety28

cure da se javim , na stimulaciji sam od jučer u petak imamo ponovno zakazan ultrazvuk . sinoć sam tek nakon pregleda oko pola osam primila injekciju danas si mislim dati ranije pa tako i nastaviti do kraja , koliki se razmak tolerira

----------


## delfin

> Znači, tretirala si već jajovod? Pa zašto ga niste maknuli?


*
Jelena*,hvala ti puno na trudu i odgovoru. Imala sam laparoskopiju u veljači 2010. Odstraanjen mi je hydrosalpinx na lijevom jajovodu,ali ne i cijeli jajovod. Zašto? Ja sam neposredno prije operacije rekla dr. koja me operirala da sama procijeni-ako je jajovod loš,neka ga izvadi cijelog a ako procijeni da ima smisla spašavati ga-neka napravi tako. Prije dva tjedna dr. Tomić ( Vinogradska ) za vrijeme folikulometrije je komentirao da je hydrosalpinx opet tu. Pitala sam ga trebam li opet na laparoskopiju,on je rekao-za sada ne,ali... Inače,to mi je bio prvi postupak ali neuspiješan jer nije biko jajne stanice ( poluprirodnjak-Femara). Znači ti svoje nisi odstranila iako je dr. V. sugerirao?

----------


## zedra

plus-minus sat vremena. sretno

----------


## Strumpfica

I meni je danas stigao mail iz Maribora, mi smo  22.10. u 18:00 na UZV, i tako planiramo pikanje u 18:00 pa nam je valjda sestra namjestila termin da paše(+stignemo krenuti poslije posla).
Kod potvrde termina najavila sam mailom sestri Jasni da planiramo tamo kupiti lijekove pa je odgovorila da će najaviti u ljekarnu ...možda bi sve koje planiraju tamo kupovati lijekove sutra kad potvrde početak pikanja trebale isto najaviti sestri da nam se opskrbe u ljekarni...a ja sam očito zadnja na uzv pa me frka da ne ostnu bez lijekova  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice hvala na ovoj informaciji, i ja sam joj javila sad da ću tamo kupovati lijekove.
A ako ih ne bude u toj ljekarni, uvijek možemo kupiti u ljekarni u sklopu bolnice.
I ja sam se nadala kasnijem uzv-u, barem oko 18h, ali šta je tu je, pokušat ću tako dogovoriti one sljedeće.

----------


## delfin

*ina33,* hvala ti. Ti si anđeo ovog foruma - uvijek tu i sa dobrim savjetom! Poslala sam mail,ne odgovaraju. Sad sam si već stvorila film da ću definitivno opet na laparo i neka ga vade van ovaj put! Jer, ako sad i uspijem doći na konzultacije kod dr. Vlaisavljevića i ako u tom momentu situacija ne bude loša, tj. on ne preporuća laparo - to se do mog postupka u lipnju može još pogoršati. Imam plan- odraditi prvi stimulirani u siječnju u Vinogradskoj, a u međuvremenu dogovorit termin za laparo u veljači( ako ivf ne uspije) i taman do lipnja prođu četiri mjeseca pa mogu u postupak. Sve sam isplanirala,još sam da do tada ne postanem luda žena - i bit će super!

----------


## kety28

> plus-minus sat vremena. sretno


Zedra , hvala  sretno i tebi ...

----------


## kety28

> I meni je danas stigao mail iz Maribora, mi smo  22.10. u 18:00 na UZV, i tako planiramo pikanje u 18:00 pa nam je valjda sestra namjestila termin da paše(+stignemo krenuti poslije posla).
> Kod potvrde termina najavila sam mailom sestri Jasni da planiramo tamo kupiti lijekove pa je odgovorila da će najaviti u ljekarnu ...možda bi sve koje planiraju tamo kupovati lijekove sutra kad potvrde početak pikanja trebale isto najaviti sestri da nam se opskrbe u ljekarni...a ja sam očito zadnja na uzv pa me frka da ne ostnu bez lijekova


meni je nekako dobro ispalo što sam kupila ljekove kod nas jer smo bili naručeni na uvz u 18 h a kako je bila gužva na red smo sigli oko pola 8 a ljekarna radi do 19 h  .

----------


## aneri

:Smile: Ja sam dobila termin za uzv, 15.11. u 16.15h. Možda bude koja forumašica pa se upoznamo. :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Cure gonali su vam jeftinijji u HR. Za razliku od cetotida koji su skoro pa duplo jeftiniji u slo

----------


## krol

Evo ako ne smeta da se ukljuci i jedno musko.
Prvo bih da vam se svima zahvalim na ovim postovima jer bez njih bi ja i moja supruga lutali kao guske u magli.
Inace iz Banja Luke smo,cetrdesetogodisnjaci,14 godina u braku i bez djece  iako smo po doktorima obadvoje potpuno zdravi i jedina preostala nada nam je taj Maribor.Pokusavali smo i u Banj Luci kod dr Sibincic i na raznim stranama pa ili nije uspjelo ili plod ne ozivi.Cekali smo godinu dana na nihov poziv,supruga vec neko vrijeme prima Decapeptyl(tu ja glumim bolnicara i sa uzitkom je bocam) a od danas i 4 ampule Menopura iliti 300 jedinica.Narucena je na ultrazvuk 16.11. u bolinici u Mariboru pa puni nade idemo tamo.Zelio sam samo da vam se zahvalim na ovako detaljnim postovima,savjtima i iskustvima a i svaki savjet je dobrodosao.Imam utisak da nekima od vas komotno mogu dati diplome dr. :Smile: Hvala vam jos jdnom.

----------


## Jelena

> Znači ti svoje nisi odstranila iako je dr. V. sugerirao?


 Nisam odstranila, jer me se nitko ne usudi operirati, ni ja nisam za OP, a ni prof. V. Koliko sam skužilo hydrosalpinx je problematične veličine kada ga se može vidjeti na UZV, tako da...

Krol, dobro došao! SRETNO!

----------


## ksena28

Krol dobrodošao i svaka čast na inicijativi! Sretno i tebi i TŽ i javi nam novosti!

----------


## ina33

> *ina33,* Imam plan- odraditi prvi stimulirani u siječnju u Vinogradskoj, a u međuvremenu dogovorit termin za laparo u veljači( ako ivf ne uspije) i taman do lipnja prođu četiri mjeseca pa mogu u postupak. Sve sam isplanirala,još sam da do tada ne postanem luda žena - i bit će super!


Delfin, imaš ambiociozan plan, ne znam koliko je izvedivo - i laparo, i u siječnju prvi stimulirani Vg, pa onda MB u 06.-me (to ti znači da počinješ s antibebi već u travnju).... Prije je MB preporučao 6 mjeseci pauze od hormona (između dva stimulirana), ali ne znam je li više tako striktan, mislim da je i 4 OK, plus što ćeš imat benefit vidjet kako reagiraš jer je ići u prvi IVF u MB relativno riskantno - skupo je, a to je tek onda "probna vožnja" ako te nitko dosad nije stimulirao. Kad bi onda išla na laparo - između laparo i nekog pokušaja treba ti barem 3 mjeseca oporavka ako će bit radna, tj. ako će ti vadit jajovod, a sad je već 11. mjesec....

Ajde, samo neka je akcija, a ne čekanje... Po meni, ključno je vidjet što s tim jajovodom, a dodatni benefit ako stigneš još odraditi i IVF u VG.

----------


## ina33

Krol, dobrodošao, konačno ste na pravom mjestu, jer BIH nije mjesto za MPO, na žalost...

----------


## mrvica7

evo da vam se javim...od 7 js, ipak ih je 6 bilo zrelih, a od tih 6 dobili smo jednog, ali vrijednog i jako snažnog  :Saint:  i samo se nadamo da će se uspjeti "uloviti"...jednostavno se nisu js oplodile, ali najbitnije nam je da ima plivača koje je dr. zamrznuo  :Very Happy: ...ako slučajno ovaj put ne uspije ili ako odlučimo da imamo još djece, dr. će mi propisati ipak jaču terapiju da bi dobili kvalitetnije js...
u subotu smo radili punkciju a u utorak je bio transfer...
inače, mi smo jako zadovoljni sa dr.Rešom, jednostavan je, praktičan i iskren, nema muljanja kod njega i to nam se sviđa...
sad smo u čekanju i nadanju  :Saint:  :Heart: ....

----------


## loks

dobili termin, 15.45. i mi smo planirali kupiti ljekove kod njih. ajde cure javljajte novosti vezano za to

----------


## zedra

Ja sam si kupila 3 amp. Gonala, da imam za taj prvi dan, a ostatak ću u Filipovićevoj u Zagorskoj ulici jer su tamo najjeftiniji-190 kn za keš.
Danas boooockkaaaaaanjeeeeeeeee!!

Mrvice sretno!

----------


## amyx

*loks* kao što sam ranije napisala u Sloveniji su gonali dosta skuplji nego kod nas. Kao što je zadra napomenula u ljekarni filipović  su 190 kn za gotovinu, a dobra stvar je i ta što daju na american karticu na rate. Onda ti je 196 kn jedan. Mislim da je ljudima dosta teško iskeširat 4-5 tisuća pa je super to što može na rate. A u Sloveniji ti je jedan gonal mislim 32 eura.Znaći oko 230 kuna. Ipak je to 40 kuna razlika a na neku veću količinu skupi se, barem za cestarinu ako ništa drugo  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

loks koji datum?

----------


## zedra

> *loks* kao što sam ranije napisala u Sloveniji su gonali dosta skuplji nego kod nas. Kao što je zadra napomenula u ljekarni filipović su 190 kn za gotovinu, a dobra stvar je i ta što daju na american karticu na rate. Onda ti je 196 kn jedan. Mislim da je ljudima dosta teško iskeširat 4-5 tisuća pa je super to što može na rate. A u Sloveniji ti je jedan gonal mislim 32 eura.Znaći oko 230 kuna. Ipak je to 40 kuna razlika a na neku veću količinu skupi se, barem za cestarinu ako ništa drugo


u kojoj si ti fazi? Ti si prije nas koji danas pocinjemo supresiju?

----------


## loks

*gabi25* ne mogu ti poslat pp...isprazni 
i mi imamo 10 komada gonala za početak - HVALA DRAGIM FORUMAŠICAMA - a najviše sam htjela ostatak tamo kupiti zbog pena kojeg kod nas nema
*zedra* rekla mi je gospođa u zagorskoj da mi mogu poslat poštom gonale ukoliko mi budu trebali pa da li slučajno mogu tebe kontaktirat ako budem trebala od njih gonale? pretpostavljam da ćemo se viđat na uzv-ima...

----------


## loks

*amyx* hvala za info, slažem se i znam za tu cijenu od 190 kn i super je nego kao što sam već napisala htjela sam tamo kupit samo zbog pena
*aneri* 22.11.

----------


## zedra

Looks, mozes naravno, jedino ne znam kako ćemo preko granice prenijeti tu kolicinu? ti se javi pa ćemo se dogovoriti sve..

----------


## amyx

> u kojoj si ti fazi? Ti si prije nas koji danas pocinjemo supresiju?


Ja sutra imam punkciju...

----------


## zedra

> Ja sutra imam punkciju...


~~~~~~~za puno dobrih stanica! A kakva ti je stimulacija bila? Dugi protokol?

----------


## amyx

U kolovozu smo krenuli sa dugim protokolom, dakle, antibebi, supresija decapeptyl, menopur...ali reakcija nikakva što me jako začudilo jer saam u HR reagirala sa brdom stanica i HS, a tu ništa. tako da smo prekinuli postupak i odmorili jedan ciklus pa krenuli opet sa kratkim protokolom. Gonali + cetrotide. Gonal od drugog dana ciklusa (2 kom) i cetrotide od šestog dana ciklusa. Gonala sam primila ukupno 24 i 7 cetrotida. folikula ima puno a koliko ima js vidjet čemo sutra...nadam se najboljem

----------


## loks

*zedra* joj valjda nisam dobro postavila pitanje. mislila sam kao viđat ćemo se na uzv pa upoznat ćemo se i utoliko olakšat komunikaciju. a jedino možda ako bude trebalo sam mislila da te obvezujem da mi gonale podigneš u Zg i pošalješ poštom u Pu. ne bi te tražila da mi ih u Mb nosiš...sorry još jednom
*amyx* sretno sutra

----------


## Gabi25

loks ispraznila  :Smile: 
Ja planiram kupiti 2 PEN-a i to je razlog zašto ću ih kupovati u Mb jer sam čula da ih kod nas nema. 
amyx sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strumpfica

> meni je nekako dobro ispalo što sam kupila ljekove kod nas jer smo bili naručeni na uvz u 18 h a kako je bila gužva na red smo sigli oko pola 8 a ljekarna radi do 19 h  .


 Hvala za info-budemo naglasili da nemamo lijekove i da ljekarna radi do 7!

----------


## nemoguca

Cure, bok!

spremam se u MB i lijepo bih molila ako netko ima malo vremena pa da me apdejta s najsvježijim informacijama.
dakle, zanima me koliko se u prosjeku čeka na prve konzultacije, a koliko na postupak?
te na koji broj zovem zbog prvih konzultacija?

Hvala.

----------


## zedra

nemoguća, ceka ti se na postupak oko godinu dana od prvog kontakta, a za konzultacije oko 2 mjeseca.. oni brojevi od posta od Ine33 s pocetka su relevantni i sada...
sretno

----------


## nemoguca

Hvala!
sretno i svima vama!  :Kiss:

----------


## kety28

molim vas dali netko zna jel primaju kreditne kartice ljekarne u Mariboru  ( diners )  ... hvala

----------


## ina33

Nisam sto posto sigurna, ali mislim da ne, MM je uvijek pripremao cash.

----------


## anaea40

U ljekarni kraj UKC Mb primaju Mastercard, to znam sa sigurnošću.

----------


## Charlie

I ljekarna na Novoj Vasi (gdje je priv. ambulanta dr. V.) prima kartice, kreditne i maestro. Općenito mislim da ljekarne u SLO normalno primaju kartice, kao i naše.

----------


## ina33

Sori, u brizini sam previdjela da se pitanje ne odnosi na bolnicu...

----------


## kety28

Cure hvala na informacijama , sutra putujemo za Maribor  šaljem vam veliki pozdrav i sretno .

----------


## Gabi25

kety28 sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Ja sam danas samoinicijativno otišla na još jedan uzv prije Maribora, i trenutno stanje na 6dc je 5 vidljivih folikula na desnom jajniku od 5mm i 3 na lijevom od 4mm.  Sluznica 3mm.

----------


## aneri

Kety28, sretno sutra i javi kako je prošlo.

----------


## aleksandraj

Aneri, to je odlicno. Iako je bolje ne ici ranije jer se mozete samo bezveze zabrinuti...

----------


## zeljana

*Krol* dobro dosao i srecno.....Idete na pravo mjesto. Ja sam bila u maju u MB, prvi pokusaj i beba napreduje. Inace vasih sam godina. Srecno!

----------


## Iva15

Ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 3-em mjesecu, poslala nalaze koje su tražili u 9-tom (da budu sviježi) i sad čekam... ajme kako je to ubitačno, ništa se ne dešava i imam osjećaj ko da su me zaboravili. Nažalost vidim da je ta komunikacija sa njima najveći problem i da bi svi voljeli dobit više informacija. Ali na kraju sve krene svojim tokom pa se nadam da će tako biti i kod nas  :Yes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

IvA a kad si poslala upit i nalaze za termin, jel na konzultacijama ili ranije, ako si tek u 3 mj. onda 2 mj. prije će te kontaktirati.
Puno sreće svima

----------


## Iva15

Na konzultacijama su mi dali popis koje nalaze im trebam još dostavit i to sam poslala u 9-tom mjesecu. Znam da treba čekat da prođe godina dana, ali... nestrpljiva sam :Rolling Eyes: 
Sretno svima, nadam se da ću vam se i ja brzo pridružit.

----------


## zedra

Nešto nam je tmurno na ovom našem pdf..
hajmo, slovenke koje ste sad u postupcima, punkcijama, transferima, malo izvještaja za nas koje smo u niskom startu da nas osokolite!
~~~~~svima za puno uspjeha, js, bebica....kiss

----------


## aneri

Zedra, u tom ritmu da javim da upravo krećem u Maribor!

Javim se kad stignem kući.

----------


## loks

hej drage moje...moje bockanje teče ok, jučer pala 5 injekcija dipherelina i za sada je sve ok. nikakve nuspojave...barem se meni tako čini, treba pitat mm i susjede  :Laughing:  šta oni kažu, al mislim da sam podnošljiva (obzirom na kemiju koja trenutno struji mojim tijelom). jedva čekam 22. i taj prvi uzv pa možda koga i upoznam...

----------


## amyx

Pitanje za cure koje su završile s postupkom u Mb... koliko ste platile sve ukupno (bez ljekova naravno) ?

----------


## VALERIJA

Eur 2.200,00 cca (uključuje utz,icsi,kultivacija do blastica)...nadam se da ja od pomoći

----------


## rozalija

> Pitanje za cure koje su završile s postupkom u Mb... koliko ste platile sve ukupno (bez ljekova naravno) ?


Mi smo platili ukupni 1780 EUR. nije bilo zamrznutih embrija, išli smo do blastica i u ovu cijenu su uključena dva UZV urađena u bolnici (2 UZV *80 EUR=160 EUR). Ukoliko ima zamrznutih embrija mislim da se plaća još dodatnih 250 EUR-a.

----------


## zedra

> Pitanje za cure koje su završile s postupkom u Mb... koliko ste platile sve ukupno (bez ljekova naravno) ?


Amyx, u kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## amyx

u četvrtak bili na punkciji a sutra idemo vidjeti hoće li biti transfera ili sve ide na zamrzavanje zbog HS

----------


## Aurora*

> Pitanje za cure koje su završile s postupkom u Mb... koliko ste platile sve ukupno (bez ljekova naravno) ?





> Mi smo platili ukupni 1780 EUR. nije bilo zamrznutih embrija, išli smo do blastica i u ovu cijenu su uključena dva UZV urađena u bolnici (2 UZV *80 EUR=160 EUR). Ukoliko ima zamrznutih embrija mislim da se plaća još dodatnih 250 EUR-a.


Mi smo platili tu negdje kao i rozalija: 1735 €. Takodjer 2 UZ u bolnici i islo se na blastociste. Zapravo nas je taj racun iznenadio i to zato sto je bio manji nego sto smo racunali. Na njemu recimo nije bilo posebno specificirana kultivacija zametaka do blastocista, sto kao stavka posebno stoji u cijeniku...  :Unsure: 




> u četvrtak bili na punkciji a sutra idemo vidjeti hoće li biti transfera ili sve ide na zamrzavanje zbog HS


Sretno sutra i zelim ti da se HS vec sada smiri pa da ne bude odgode transfera.  :Love: 

Javi nam molim te i koliko si na kraju imala embrija 5. dan te od koliko JS.

----------


## amyx

javim sve sutra popodne

----------


## pimbli

Upravo sam zavrsila transfer i sve skupa platila 1.838,04 eura, uracunata dva UZV, anestezija, i embriji vraceni 3. dan.
Samnom je bila jos jedna cura ona je imala blaste i platila je oko 2.100 eura. Zamrzavanje je oko 250,00 eura.
Moje iskustvo u MB je super, nemam nikakvih zamerki, a nadam se da ce i rezultat biti odlican.  :Smile: 
Srecno svima u postupcima.

----------


## zedra

> Upravo sam zavrsila transfer i sve skupa platila 1.838,04 eura, uracunata dva UZV, anestezija, i embriji vraceni 3. dan.
> Samnom je bila jos jedna cura ona je imala blaste i platila je oko 2.100 eura. Zamrzavanje je oko 250,00 eura.
> Moje iskustvo u MB je super, nemam nikakvih zamerki, a nadam se da ce i rezultat biti odlican. 
> Srecno svima u postupcima.


Pimbli, ako ti nije bad, reci nam koliko si imala JS, koliko embrija. I koja dijagnoza je? Kakva je bila stimulacija?

~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh!!

----------


## dudadudaduda

Mi smo platili 1,838.04eura ,treći dan smo imali transfer ,a ostatak su ostavili do 5 dana i imamo 6 smrzlića ,a platili smo samo toliko koliko sam napisala ,ni na papiru ne piše ništa za zamrzavanje ,kako su oni mogli znati dali će biti za zamrzavanje da naplate ,a i kako bi naplatili kad se još ništa nije znalo trećeg dana.Možda ćemo mi to platiti kad budemo išli na et.

----------


## delfin

Nama je dr. V. na konzultacijama prošli mjesec rekao da se zamrzavanje embrija ne naplaćuje.

----------


## ina33

FET - odmrzavanje, transfer itd. se naplaćuje.

----------


## chiara

evo da se i ja javim.
Meni je zakazan ultrazvuk 22.11. u 16.45 sati
Budući nisam nikad pila antibaby kakvo je pravilo ako zadnju popijem 17. kad bih trebala očekivati menstruaciju?
Još jedno pitanje iskusnim curama...he he putujem iz Dubrovnika za Zagreb da li je nužno nositi putni frižider radi injekcija ili od par sati neće im ništa biti?
Jer kad sam ih uzimala u bolnici prošle godine dala mi ih je iz ladice znači niti njima ne stoje u frižideru...

----------


## pimbli

*Duda* ova cura sto je platila oko 2100 ce imati transfer 5. dan i platila je samo kultivaciju do blasta, po predracunu, a pitala je pa su joj rekli da ako bude sto za zamrznuti da je to jos oko 250 eura.
Jos jedna cura je bila sto su joj 2 vratili 3dc, a jednu su jos ostavili pa su rekli da ce je zamrznuti ako bude dobra i da ce zamrzavanje platiti kada bude dosla na FET.

*Zedra* kod nas problem je povisen FSH i los odgovor na stimulaciju, bila sam u kratkom protokolu, menopur od 3 do 10 dc po 4 ampule, od 6dc-10dc dodat cetrotide od 0,25.
3dc na prvom UZV sam imala dva folikula na desnom i dva manja na levom jajniku.
Sve vreme stimulacije folikuli na desnom su lepo napredovali, a na levom sve vise zaostajali.
Na kraju ispunktirano 4jc, od toga 3jc zrele i te tri se oplodile, jedna prestala da se razvija i vratili mi dve po recima Reljica dobre i sad cekamo i nadamo se...

----------


## chiara

VeČeras na prvom programu u 20.15 latinica na temu umjetne oplodnje...da vidimo Što Će nam novo reĆi...

----------


## aneri

Ja sam danas bila na uzv. Što se tiče usluge i samog osoblja sve pohvale. Što se tiče nalaza, malo sam, ne znam kako da se točno izrazim, ne razočarana, nego zabrinuta. Uglavnom na desnom jajniku su dva folikula jedan od 9, a drugi od 8mm, a na desnom tri, jedan od 8 i dva od 5mm, danas je 10dc. Doktor je rekao da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće, da se malo sporije razvijaju, a i endometrij je još tanak(nisam pitala koliko). Povećao mi je dozu sa 3 na 4 Menopura i u četvrtak ponovo na uzv, pa ćemo biti pametniji.

----------


## Strumpfica

To je pet folikula i potencijalno pet kvalitetnih jajnih stanica, nema razloga za brigu. OK malo se sporije razvijaju, zato je i endometrij tanak, kako će folikulići rasti i endometrij će se debljati, ako ne dovoljno, pa ima i za to valjda neke pilulice? 
Ajd ne brini nego razmišljaj pozitivno!

----------


## ksena28

jel netko provjerio za to renoviranje u 1. i 2. mjesecu? nisam pratila stare postove, a zanima me...

----------


## Charlie

> Nama je dr. V. na konzultacijama prošli mjesec rekao da se zamrzavanje embrija ne naplaćuje.


Mi smo 2008. platili zamrzavanje oko 250 eur. FET dodatno dođe oko 400 eur.

*Ksena* postoji mogućnost da počnu već tijekom veljače ali to još nije potvrđeno.

----------


## loks

> evo da se i ja javim.
> Meni je zakazan ultrazvuk 22.11. u 16.45 sati
> Budući nisam nikad pila antibaby kakvo je pravilo ako zadnju popijem 17. kad bih trebala očekivati menstruaciju?
> Još jedno pitanje iskusnim curama...he he putujem iz Dubrovnika za Zagreb da li je nužno nositi putni frižider radi injekcija ili od par sati neće im ništa biti?
> Jer kad sam ih uzimala u bolnici prošle godine dala mi ih je iz ladice znači niti njima ne stoje u frižideru...


chiara pozdrav i dobro došla!
šta se tiče antibebi...ja prestanem piti i slijedeći dan predvečer dobijem, u biti nakon nekih dan i po. npr 17. mi je zadnja tableta i dobijem negdje 18. predvečer ili 19. ujutro. tako mi je bilo 2 puta do sada, a isto 17. mi je zadnja tabl pa ćemo vidit. nadam se da će m brzo doći tako da do 22. na prvom uzv ne krvarim previše...
način čuvanja injekcija ovisi o tome koje imaš. ako se čuvaju u frižideru onda itekako moraš osigurat temperaturu, odnosno frižider pa makar i za par sati, pogotovo što tih par sati može vrlo lako preći i u više sati, gužve, čekanje i sl. pa nikad ne znaš. ja bi ih u frižideru obavezno držala ako su predviđene da se drže. dal se i kako čuvaju vidit ćeš u uputama pa si pročitaj. ako slijediš neku logiku onda ćeš injekcije koje su već izmiješane držati u frižideru, a one koje nisu izmiješane, odnosno prah je u jednoj ampuli a tekućina u drugoj pa ih ti moraš izmiješati, te ćeš čuvati na sobnoj. al naravno obavezno pročitaj upute ili zovi bolnicu ili neku ljekarnu pa pitaj...
sretno!

----------


## nirvana

> jel netko provjerio za to renoviranje u 1. i 2. mjesecu? nisam pratila stare postove, a zanima me...


ja sam baš jučer poslala mail u Maribor da vidim kada bih mogla očekivati protokol i ovo je odgovor

lep pozdrav,
trenutno vam ne mogu tačno odgovoriti,jer bi nam morali adaptirati jedan dio odjela i nečemo moči raditi u 1. i 2.mjesecu ali nemamo još zvaničnog obaveštenja od uprave UKC Maribor i zbog toga još ništa ne pišemo našim pacientima,jer se može desiti,da se to prolongira.....i svi smo u neizvjestnosti.......
Odmah kad čemo znati se vam javimo,
 Jasna Muršič med.sestra

----------


## maca2

Što se tiče zamrzavanja, do sada se naplaćivalo 245 eura ako se odmah znalo na transferu da imate smrzlića (nama nisu jer kad smo plaćali postupak nakon transfera nisu znali hoće li se blastice održati do 6.dana kad je zamrzavanje).Na kraju imamo 1 zamrznutu koju nam nisu naplatili i rekli su da niti neće jer se od sljedeće godine zamrzavanje neće niti naplaćivati - kaže sestra u bolnici da je takav standard u drugim europskim klinikama pa i oni to uvode. Znači od sljedeće godine naplaćivat će se samo odmrzavanje i FET.

----------


## amyx

> jel netko provjerio za to renoviranje u 1. i 2. mjesecu? nisam pratila stare postove, a zanima me...


Hej draga, ja danas bila i pošto smo trebali dogovoriti FET rekla mi je sestra da će mi javiti sve točno kada da dođem zbog tog preuređenja u siječnju i veljaći i još ništa konkretno ne znaju kada će i koji dio preuređivati. Možda će FET-ove čak i raditi ovisi kako budu mogli s labosom raspolagati

----------


## amyx

da li je netko u skorije vrijeme bio na FET-u ? Šta se plača, kada i koliko ? Buuuuuuuaaaaaaaaa...bankrotirat ću

----------


## krol

Evo ja i moja gospodja se vratili sa prvog uzv pa da prenesem svoje prve utiske.
Prvo da kazem da mi je drago da sam upoznao neke ljude odavde sa foruma i to mi je drago.Drugo da budem krajnje iskren pomalo sam razocaran.Mozda sam ja previse ocekivao ili bio pod utiskom prica o predusretljivosti tih ljudi ali nisam stekao takav utisak.Ocekivao sam da ce nas neko primiti prije ili poslije pregleda pa reci o trenutnom stanju,eventualnom planu i programu rada,odgovoriti na nasa eventualna pitanja i sl.Sve se svelo na to da je zena pregledana za par minuta,pojacana doza menopura za jednu i receno da se dodje u cetvrtak.Pregled se sastojao u tome da je dr.Kovac trazila tri folikula preko 10mm i cim ih je nasla prekinula pregled i rekla dobro,pojacajte i dodjite u cetvrtak.Ja sam htio da udjem i da pitam onih mojih pripremljenih 101 pitanje  :Smile:  ali mi supruga nije dozvolila uz ono klasicno zensko:"E ti,ti uvijek nesto pitas,zapitkujes,dosadjujes ljudima" pa sam se ucutao,ali cu u cetvrtak sigurno pitati da mi se barem okvirno kaze program kako,kad i sta.
Na kraju krajeva,nista ovo nije bitno,bitan je krajnji rezultat a za taj rezultat cu im istovarati cement za renoviranje ako treba  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## seka35

ja sam upravo sad u  procesu za fet u mariboru.jutros dobila i pocela sa estrofem 3x1 i 10 -i dan ultrazvuk .jutros mi pisala sestr jasna da mogu doci po svoje smrzlice

----------


## loks

danas popila zadnju kontr tabletu. nadam se da ću m dobiti ubrzo i da se neću morat  :Embarassed:  na uzv 22.11., baš ne bi volila imati na tom prvom pregledu

----------


## Gabi25

loks ti si i zadnji put dobila odmah sljedeći dan- meni ne gine menga na uzv-u, zadnji put sam dobila puna 3 dana nakon zadnje tablete
kako ide bockanje decapeptylima??

----------


## zedra

Halo drage moje...bockamo, vidim sve, punom parom..
gabi25, bila si mi super u Latinici...
looks, pozdravcići...
krol, sretno tebi i TŽ...
svima drugima~~~~~za sve...

----------


## loks

gabi25 jesam odmah slijedeći dan, al ne mora to značit da ću i ovaj put...pogotovo sad kad bi htjela. znaš kako kad hoćeš dobit što prije ko za inat dođe kasnije...a ma...
bockanje ok, nekad malo pecka, nekad ništa al uglavnom prva kutija "riješena". još samo tri + gonali...pufff mačji kašalj. inače totalno sam  :Cool: , nemam nikakve nagle promjene raspoloženja...sad vidit ćemo kad počnem miksat. kako se ti osječaš?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam totalno cool :Cool: 
Ma šalim se, nemam nikakvih nuspojava od dec-a, vidjet ćemo kak će to izgledati u kombinaciji sa gonalima... Zapravo jedva čekam da danas popijem tu zadnju kontr., to me izluđuje...
zedra jesi ti sad bolje??

----------


## MARINA25

BOG LJUDI!!!
Evo imam nekoliko pitanja za Maribor?
Mm i ja smo odlucili takoder na postupak gore, ali da ne duljim...danas sam zvala za konzultacije kod doktora Vlaisavljevica, zakazane su 31.01. Sada me zanima da li se konzultacije placaju i koliko, sta  nas ocekuje tada?Da li sam ja mogla samo poslati sve papire tamo ili je obavezno da se dode na prvi razgovor?Čula sam da se postupak placa oko 1900 eura, da li u tu cijenu spadaju i ljekovi ili?Pozdrav!!

----------


## krol

Mi nismo imali nikakve konsultacije,samo sam spakovao sve papire u koverat i poslao,dobio odgovor kad smo na programu i tako je krenulo.Kamo srece da je to cijena sa lijekovima....na to dodaj jos oko 1000e za lijekove

----------


## Gabi25

Marina ja ne znam koliko koštaju konzultacije jer nisam nikad na njih otišla, ja sam samo poslala papire prošle godine u 12. mjesecu i dobila termin ove godine u 12. Ipak mislim da je bolje otići na konzultacije i preispitati sve što te zanima. Postupak je oko 1900 EUR (nekome više, nekome manje) ali to je bez lijekova, lijekovi koštaju još oko 1.000 EUR cca.
Sretno!!!!

----------


## anaea40

Konzultacije kod prof. Vlaisavljevića u Novoj Vasi koštaju 50 E.

----------


## seka35

bas kako je anaea rekla i mi smo platili 50 E na prvim konsultacijama ,s tim da je dr, vlaisavljevic i ultrazvuk odmah napravio

----------


## seka35

JA  osobno mislim da su konsultacije sa dr. vlaisavljevicem prvi put jako korisne jer tad je prilika da mu ve kazete i on vam odmah kaze dijagnozu ,tako je bilo kod nas ,a poslije ga nismo ni vidali jer je sve njegov tim odradivao

----------


## sandric

> JA osobno mislim da su konsultacije sa dr. vlaisavljevicem prvi put jako korisne jer tad je prilika da mu ve kazete i on vam odmah kaze dijagnozu ,tako je bilo kod nas ,a poslije ga nismo ni vidali jer je sve njegov tim odradivao


U potpunosti se slažem sa ovim. Mi smo namjenski išli na prve konsultacije da bi baš znali na čemu smo. I vrijedilo je ako ništa oči u oči sa dr. Vlaisavljevićem pa pitanja i odgovori na sve što nas zanima i vrijeme posvećeno samo nama. Dobili smo dijagnozu i od njega, njegovo mišljenje, puno optimizma i podrške i onda smo mirno čekali godinu dana na postupak. Ja sam se bar osjećala lakše i glava mi je bila bistrija. Na prvom razgovoru sam imala osjećaj da sam u sigurnim rukama i hvala Bogu to se i potvrdilo  :Smile:  Platili smo 50 eura i urađen je ultrazvuk.
A evo i mog računa za IVF postupak iz juna/2010 god. pa da znate cjene ako nekog zanima, nadam se da se do sad nije ništa mjenjalo.
Priprema dokumentacije 36,35 eura
In vitro fertilizacija 1.187,03 eura
SWIM UP 25,39 eura
Ultrazvučno spremanje folikula 154,24 eura
Punkcija folikula 93,63 eura
Prenos embrija u metricu (ET) 137,10 eura
Predanestezijsko ocjenjivanje 51,41 eura
opšta anestezija 51,41 eura
UKUPNO: 1.736,56 eura + 2 ultrazvuka kod Vlaisavljevića u ambulanti Nova Vas 100,00 eura = 1.836,56 eura
Ljekovi su 1000 eura ( 27 gonala + 28 diphereline )
Smještaj kod Stanka zbog velike daljine ( 500 km kuća-Maribor ) najam dvokrevetnog apartmana 14 noći ( od drugog uzv po protokolu do 3 dana posle embriotransfera ) x 32,00 eura = 448,00 EURA
Ukupno: postupak+ljekovi+smještaj = 3.284,56 eura

----------


## MARINA25

Hvala vam na informacijama :Smile: Sada se ja mislim da li da sve posaljem ili da odemo , malo nam je daleko, inace smo iz Dalmacije, ali isla bi ja i na Mars zbog toga... :Smile: Da li se na red dode tocno od prvog kontakta-naruđbe za razgovor ili od trena kad dodem na konzultacije pa od tada godinu dana?
Danas cu pricat sa mm o tome , pa cemo definitivno odlu,cit.
Sandric, spomenula si smjestaj kod Stanka, trebat ce i nama, da li je to blizu bolnice?

----------


## loks

*marina25* ja sam zvala za konz (50eur) krajem 2.mj i dobila termin 16.04. Došli smo na konz svašta popričali sa doktorom, pustili kopije nalaza, dogovorili šta nam još treba i dobili termin u 12.2010. znam da je puno parova poslalo dokumentaciju i onda su taj prvi kontakt (konz.) odradili na prvom uzv na koji ideš kad kreneš u postupak. moje mišljenje je da se konz isplate (naravno samo ako se pripremiš i pitaš sve šta te zanima) jer je poslije komunikacija sa njima jako teška pa u tom razgovoru porazgovaraš i dotakneš se puno tema

----------


## seka35

MARINA ,sandric je sve super objasnila i to ti je tako 100%. sto se tice daljine ja sam iz bih ,pa sam isla na prve konsultacije rado ,jer sam iz iskustav cula da je korisno i stvarno je bilo tako.Mi smo od konsultacija cekali 1 god . na transver
SAD sam cula nesto od cura izSRBIJE NA FORUMU   DA SE NAKON RENOVIRANJA KLINIKE VISE NECE CEKATI PO GODINU

----------


## MARINA25

Seka, tvoja me zadnja recenica stvarno razveselila.Cujemo se poslije!!

----------


## MARINA25

Evo odlucili se mi ipak otic na konzultacije i sve pitat sta nas zanima :Smile: 
U meduvremenu cemo provati ovdje sa blago stimuliranim ciklusima , pa cemo vidit, znam da je uspjesnost mala,ali da se nesto dogada. :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni na prvim konzultacijama dr V nije radio UZV ali je uredno naplatio 50 eur. Kao što svi kažu, nakon tih konzultacija čovjek je smireniji i lakše dočeka da prođe godinu dana čekanja.

Ja imam neki feeling da ću m dobiti taman u ponedjeljak kada će biti prvi UZV, jer ona nikad ne krene onda kad bi trebala krenuti..

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice kažu cure da to nema veze, nekima je na uzv-u tek 1dc, nekima već 4dc. Jedino zbog nelagode ali navikli su oni na to...

----------


## sandric

> Hvala vam na informacijamaDa li se na red dode tocno od prvog kontakta-naruđbe za razgovor ili od trena kad dodem na konzultacije pa od tada godinu dana?
> Sandric, spomenula si smjestaj kod Stanka, trebat ce i nama, da li je to blizu bolnice?


Znam mnogo cura koje nisu išle na konsultacije i poslale poštom dokumentaciju pa je odbrojavanje do postupka krenulo od dana prijema pošte odn. oni te obavjeste da su primili poštu i da će ti termin naknadno javiti ali već si ušla u čekanje do postupka. Kod nas je situacija bila ovako, 11.04.2009 god. sam ih zvala i dobila termin za konsultacije 08.06.2009.god. ( napominjen da se konsult. obavljaju svakog ponedeljka u posle podnevnim satima lično sa dr. Vlaisavljevićem u ambulanti Nova Vas ) pa zbog toga i ne možeš odmah dobiti termin za konsultacije kad zoveš. Kad smo otišli na konsultacije odmah nam je dao termin za postupak maj/2010 god. ( 11 mjeseci čekanja ) ali mi je termin pomjeren za još jedan mjesec u junu/2010god. zbog kašnjenja aprilskog ciklusa i nisam mogla krenuti sa kontracepcijom. Jednostavno nisam dobila i dr. mi je uključio tablete za izazivanje ciklusa kako bi mogla krenuti sa protokolom. Dok smo sve to sredili prošli su datumi predviđeni za kretanje sa diferelinom i pomjerili su me za sledeći mjesec. Tako da sam čekala tačno godinu dana od dana konsultacija.
Smještaj kod Stanka je nekih 6 km od bolnice, u podnožju planine Pohorje. Mi smo bili prezadovoljni jer nam je trebalo 5-10 min. vožnje autom a kraj je miran i jako ljep i izolovan od buke i gužve u gradu. To malo naselje je pravi raj za dušu, blizu kuće je fenomenalna poslastičarnica gdje sam uživala u voćnim salatama, pizerija u podnožju planine gdje smo se svi iz kuće kod Stanka davili u picama. S obzirom da je bilo već toplo vrijeme kad smo mi bili nama je bila uživancija u čistom vazduhu i sjedeći na terasi u duksevima na veče. Kad bih išli do bolnice parkirali smo se na parkingu tržnog centra Europark koji se ne plaća i do bolnice išli pješaka nekih 200 m. U svakom slučaju nama je boravak od 14 dana bio ljep, bili smo zadovoljni sa smještajem, uživali smo u šopingu u Europarku na sniženjima, u bolnici nismo nikad čekali na red duže od 10 min. a meni su još davali injekcije svaki dan bez naplaćivanja jer sam kod kuće išla u ambulantu i nisam znala sama sebi davati injekcije. 
Marina25, mislim da bi bilo pametno otići tamo lično baš kao što loks kaže zbog teške komunikacije posle jer oni su u jurnjavi non stop. Ja sam napisala spisak pitanja na papir i kad sam došla dr. Vlaisavljević je doslovce odgovorio na svako moje pitanje i to mnogo znači. Posebno meni jer sam išla u prvi postupak i prvu stimulaciju a znaš onda kakva je bila zbrka u glavi u stvari nisam imala pojma ništa i sve info sam kupila odavde sa foruma. Mislim da ti ne može biti teži odlazak do MB iz Dalmacije nego meni, nama su prvo morali poslati garantno pismo iz ministarstva zdravlja Slovenije pa smo išli u Sarajevo po vizu da bi mogli putovati jer BiH još živi u praistoriji i bez viza ne možemo nigdje  :Smile:  Ali ništa nije teško za ono što slijedi, eto mene čekaju dva mariborska dječaka za 11 sedmica pa se sve muke već skoro zaboravile.

----------


## aneri

Upravo smo se vratili s drugog uzv-a. stvari su se konačno pokrenule. Za sada ima 7 kako dr.kaže "ozbiljnih folikula", a endometrij je oko 9mm. U subotu sam ujutro ponovo na uzv, pa ćemo onda znati jel punkcija u ponedjeljak ili u utorak. :Smile:  Eto približava se finale. :Very Happy: 


Još jedno pitanje, mi putujemo svaki put, ali smo nakon transfera planirali prespavati u Mariboru. Taj Stanko kojeg spominjete, jel se kod njega može uzeti smještaj za jednu noć i ako da možete li mi poslati broj tel.

----------


## krol

Ti aneri kao da si zamijenila nalaz sa mojom zenom samo je kod nje endometrij oko 12 mm.I mi smo bili danas i mora opet u subotu ujutro u 8 a punkciju joj je najavio u utorak.
Nego mene nesto drugo interesuje.Da li je taj Menopur opasan po zenu?Mislim sve na stranu ali mi je ipak najbitnije zdravlje zene a ovi nemilice tuku tim menopurima po zeni (moja ce do subote primiti od pocetka ukupno 45 komada) a bogami tuku i po novcaniku haha.Sve me strah da zena ne mutira u toku noci....dr Dzekil i mr Hajd  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## krol

A sto se tice smjestaja i mi putujemo svaki put a nama su za punkciju i transfer prijatelji koji su prosli mariborske zgode i nezgode preporucili Beros Matu i Sonju.....proguglaj imaju stranicu da ne reklamiram popicu ban  :Smile:

----------


## pimbli

Sandric vidim da i ti jako hvalis smestaj kod Stanka kao i mnoge cure. Interesuje me u kojoj sobi ste bili smesteni. Mi smo izdrzali kod Stanka 2 dana jedva. Bili smo smesteni u sobici u prizemlju koja je toliko mala da nismo imali ni kofere gde da ubacimo, a drugi problem je bila vlaga koja se uzasno osecala. Druga soba u koju se ulazi iz prizemlja je prakticno u podrumu (silazi se niz stepenice) i ima samo jedan prozorcic otprilike 30x30cm, uzas. Treca soba koja je na spratu je super, a cetvrtu nisam videla, ali se devojka koja je bila smestena tamo isto zalila na vlagu. 
Zajednicka dnevna soba, kuhinja i terasa su ok.
Ne znam kako je bilo kad ste vi bili, ali sada nepostoji zena koja sve to odrzava nego treba sami da izbacujemo djubre iz kuce, da menjamo peskire, otkljucavamo-zakljucavamo vrata kuce, a parkiranje je posebna prica...
Mi smo otisli kod Janeza (pri Kostanju) u gostilnu kod Tus-a u Streliskoj ulici sto je oko 1km od Pohorja ka gradu. Soba broj 2 je najlepsa i najveca, niko te ne uslovljava koliko moras da ostanes i kako da se ponasas, nema kuhinje i prenociste je 40e.

----------


## sandric

Mi smo bili u toj četvrtoj sobi koja je pravo uz stepenice na spratu, imali smo spavaću sobu i kupatilo i wc posebno u sklopu apartmana a po svemu sudeći to je najljepši apartman od svih što ima. Vlagu nismo osjetili, naprotiv sve je bilo besprekorno čisto i uredno. Njegova supruga je redovno čistila apartmane i mjenjala nam posteljine, činjenica je da nam niko nije mjenjao peškire ali u hodniku pored vrata ima mala komoda sa čistim peškirima, fen za kosu, toalet papir i svako je sam sebi uzimao šta mu je trebalo a pored toga i korpa za odlaganje korištenih peškira koje je njegova supruga dnevno praznila. Đubre smo praznili svako sam iz svog apartmana a zejedničko u kuhinji kako je ko stigao od nas. Vrata ulazna je svako zaključavao iza sebe i otključavao ali iskreno ja nisam ništa ni očekivala drugačije. Za parking smo imali dogovor između sebe, ko je ranio ujutro išao je zadnji a iza njega svi mi ostali. Imao je četri parking mjesta i nas je bilo četri para. I ostali su boravili isto koliko i mi, svi su bili zadovoljni i par koji je bio u toj sobi u podrumu je bio zadovoljan i niko se nije žalio na vlagu. Mi smo se svi sprijateljili između sebe i vrijeme smo provodili zajedno u dnevnom boravku uz karte i muževi uz tv i fudbalsko prvenstvo. Iskreno rečeno meni je bilo najbitnije da mi je u glavi bistro i da nisam napeta a najmanji problem mi je bio baciti đubre, uzeti čist peškir i zaključati ulazna vrata za sobom.

----------


## BlaBla123

Mi smo bili kod S i opet bi. To dovoljno govori.

----------


## MARINA25

Sandric i ostale cure, hvala .Sta mislite da posaljem papire sada,a da svejedno otiđem na konzultacije, mozda  na taj nacin vrijeme prije dobijem termin, malo sam nestrpljiva , pa bi mi i mjesec znacio.
Konzultacije su tek 31.01
Sta ste vi sve poslale u kuvertici od papira, na koju ste adresu poslale i nakon koliko vam odgovore da su dobili?

----------


## mare157

Po povratku iz Mb bila sam dosta ljuta i rekla sam da neću pisati ništa, ali sada kad se povela rasprava o tome moram napiati naše iskustvo sa Stankom. 
Dakle mjesec i po dana prije nego smo mislili spavati kod njega kontaktirali smo mailom. Rekao je da ima zadnju sobu slobodnu i da će nam je rezervirati. Pitali smo da li trebamo platiti kakvu rezervaciju ili nešto, rekao je da nemoramo. 10 dana prije nazvali smo ga da provjerimo da li je sve ok, da li imamo smještaj koji nam je obećao i potvrdio nam je da imamo sobu. Nama je bilo jako važno da imamo kuhinju na raspolaganj jer mm voli kuhati i željeli smo da kad već trebano provesti 10 dana tamo da se osjećamo kao kod kuće, da mogu ujutro na miru jesti, da skuhamo ručak, a ne da moram svaki dan ići nekud i jesti okolo.
Na dan 1.uzv zvali smo ga da nam pokaže gdje se kuća nalazi i da vidimo gdje ćemo spavati, nije htio jer "nije bio u Mariboru."
Uglavnom na dan kad smo trebali ostati spavati 4 sata smo ga čekali da se udostoji doći do mjesta gdje je rekao da ga čekamo. Kad je stigao rekao je da mu je žao jer je kod njega sve popunjeno, ali da nam je našao zamjenski smještaj koji je baš preko puta mjesta gdje smo ga čekali 4 sata! Prošetali smo do pansiona Pri Kostanju, dobili smo sobu br 2 koja je super. Stanko se izgubio u vidu magle i rekao da će nas zvati za 6 dana kad se oslobode sobe. 
Tek kad smo se smjestili vidjeli smo da će nas smještaj za tih 11 dana koštati 88 eura više (cijena jednog uzv) i da nemamo mogućnost korištenja kuhinje. Bila sam jako ljuta, a i danas sam ljuta jer to nije način. Ponio se prema nama kao da smo koferi i kao da nam je svejedno gdje čemo boraviti. Našao nam je "zamjenski smještaj" koji po ničemu nije bio isti njegovom i to me strašno smetalo.
Sama spoznaja da je on danima ranije znao da neče imati slobodnu sobu za nas me užasno tlačila jer je jednostavno mogao to reći i mi bi našli smještaj koji nam odgovara, a nebi me neko (Stanko) trebao kao sirotinju smještati ovamo ili onamo. Uglavnom jako neprofesionalno i jadno.
Da ne kažem da sam se ja preko pp-a čula sa curama koje su tamo odsjele i dogovorila se da ćemo se naći, veselila se upravo tim zajedničkim druženjima, a na kraju je sve ispalo tako drukčije.
Zasmetalo me to što se ponio totalno jadno prema nama i što izgleda da mu je to sistem rada da za 4 sobe bukira 8 parova pa ko prvi njemu djevojka a ostale smješta okolo. Na taj način se osigura ako mu neko otkaže jer su mu otkazali postupak, ali to nije nimalo humano prema nama koji se liječimo tamo.
I još da dodam da nismo ja i mm bili jedini par kojem je to napravio u 10.mjesecu. Ima još cura na forumu koje su to prošle, koje je smještao po hotelima bez tople vode jer su u blizini radovi i to za 60 eura po sobi, obećao im smještaj kod njega za par dana pa ih smjestio Pri Kostanju.
I nama je dao mogućnost da se preselimo kod njega, ali tek za 6 dana, taman na moj dan punkcije što nije dolazilo u obzir, ali se na kraju nije ni javio. Pitam se šta bi bilo da smo računali s time da se selimo. 
Uglavnom jako neozbiljno i jadno i nakon ovog iskustva ja ga nebi preporučila ni neprijatelju.
Pri Kostanju smo bili zadovoljni, ali jedina soba koja je ok je ta soba br 2 u kojoj smo mi bili. Drugo su male sobice sa odvojenim krevetima.
Ovo je moje iskustvo i znam da ima još parova koji su to prošli.
Izvinite na zbrkanom i dugom postu, ali još se nasekiram kad se sjetim kako smo ko budale čekali 4 sata, a soba nam je bila na dva koraka od auta.

----------


## seka35

:Smile: marina ,ako cete ici na konsultacije u prvom mjesecu  onda  je i najbolje da tad poneses sve sta imas ,a dr,ce sebi uzeti sta mu bude trebalo. to sto si nestrpljiva je normalno i sad ce to proci ,vidjet ces !

----------


## MARINA25

:Smile:  Ma znam, tila sam jos pitat koje sve nalaze trebamo nositi, sta je vazno?Posto sam sada na prirodnom ovdje, doktoru sam dala  nalaz VDRL, KG, HIV 1, HIV 2 , svoj i od muza, a nisam ih kopirala, jer tad jos nismo mislili da bi mogli ic negdje drugdje.Hocu li pitat doktora da mi ih kopira? :Embarassed:

----------


## pimbli

Mare157 upravo takav docek smo i mi imali i nestrpljivo sam cekala da me Stanko pozove da predjemo kod njega, ali kada smo presli jedva sam cekala da pobegnem odatle. Drago mi je kad vidim da nisam usamljen slucaj, jer sam vec pomislila da sam baksuz, ali mi je zao ako je to na tebe tako uticalo da ti pokvari raspolozenje.
Inace pri kostanju ima jos jednu lepu sobicu sa bracnim krevetom br.4, ali je br.2 svakako lepsa i veca. Ovde je zaista jedina mana sto nema kuhinje.

----------


## pimbli

Marina ja bih ti ipak savetovala da to sto imas (kopiju hormona, spermogram, HSG, viruse, izvestaj ako je vec bila neka vantelesna, sa propratnim pismom gde ces ukratko napisati vas problem) posaljes postom na onu adrisu sto stoji na njihovom sajtu na ruke sestri Jasni, jer ces tako termin dobiti u zavisnosti od dana kada prime postu, a ako cekas konsultacije onda ti od dana konsultacija tece taj rok od godinu dana ili mozda manje, ako ga budu zaista smanjili.

----------


## seka35

nama su trazili slijedece:HORMONE-FSH,LH ,ESTRADIOL,PROGESTERON,PROLAKTIN TO SU OD MENE , ZATIM MARKERE NA HEPATITIS I ZA  MENE I MUZA . OD MUZA SPERMIOGRAM

----------


## seka35

Da  i jos nalaz toxoplazme i  chlamidija to za mene

----------


## Strumpfica

s tim da će vas tražiti da HIV i sifilis čini mi se ponovite par mjeseci  prije postupla jer im je to zakonska obveza, znači za to stari nalazi  baš i ne vrijede nego moraju biti relativno friški
 Mene nisu tražili briseve, zanimljivo...no ja sam si ih ipak napravila  da ne bi bilo

----------


## MARINA25

Da , ja imam sve to osim hiv 1, hiv 2, a da im posaljem sve, a da im to odnesem na konzultacije,  krajem prvog mjeseca, ili bolje da kad nazovem u ponedjeljak da pitam :zbunj

----------


## seka35

marina,ako ces se vec cuti s njima ,onda pitaj sta d radis?
 mi nismo nista slali gore ,nego ponijeli na konsultacie i tu nam dr. uzeo sta je bilo za njih i jos nam rekao da neke napravimo nalaze.
svakako nakon renoviranja neces morati puno cekati ,pa tako da mozes i na konsultacijama pokazati  ili ako vec hoces poslati ,posalji!

----------


## delfin

> Mare157 upravo takav docek smo i mi imali i nestrpljivo sam cekala da me Stanko pozove da predjemo kod njega, ali kada smo presli jedva sam cekala da pobegnem odatle. Drago mi je kad vidim da nisam usamljen slucaj, jer sam vec pomislila da sam baksuz, ali mi je zao ako je to na tebe tako uticalo da ti pokvari raspolozenje.
> Inace pri kostanju ima jos jednu lepu sobicu sa bracnim krevetom br.4, ali je br.2 svakako lepsa i veca. Ovde je zaista jedina mana sto nema kuhinje.


 *Pimbli,*( i ostali koji ste boravili u Mariboru za vrijeme postupka)- kolika je cijena noćenja po osobi kod tog Stanka? I ako može kontekt telefon? Tnx! I još pitanjce- koji je dan ciklusa prvi ultrazvuk i od kojeg ste dana boravile u Mariboru?

----------


## pimbli

Kod stanka je smestaj 32 eura/nocenje za dvoje.
Njegov tel. je +38641239610 i +38640430191
Ja sam bila na kratkom protokolu i kod njih sam morala doci na UZV 6dc.
Cure koje su na dugom protokolu dolaze ja mislim oko 8-9dc. 
Prvi UZV koji se radi do 2-3dc mozes uraditi kod svog ginica.

----------


## delfin

*Pimbli,* hvala ti.  S obzirom na to da još nisam bila u stimuliranom postupku ( spremem se u siječnju tako da imam jedan stimulirani prije Maribora-da znam kako uopće reagiram) možrš li mi reći koliko si ampula potrošila i po kojoj cijeni? Gdje su jeftiniji? I ako sam u Mariboru od npr. 6. dc, mogu li kod njih u bolnicu na pikanje? Puno pitanja,pokušavam izračunati koliko bi nas došao postupak sa smještajem i stimulacijom. 
 Hvala!

----------


## aneri

Jutros sam obavila uzv i u utorak ujutro je punkcija. Moramo u bolnici biti u 6.30 tako da moramo prespavati u Mariboru, pa smo išli pogledati sobu i rezervirali, otprilike. Bili smo kod Tašner Janeza i rekao je da kad dođemo u ponedjeljak da nazovemo na mob. pa će nas smjestiti.

----------


## BlaBla123

Aneri, i ja sam isla u to vrijeme i puno je bolje to nego posljepodne. Krace vrijeme ces gladovati i do 12 ces vec biti van bolnice. Na parkingu ces lakse naci mjesto, europark tad ne radi.

----------


## seka35

aneri ,puno srece i da sve bude kako ok. :Heart:

----------


## pimbli

> *Pimbli,* možrš li mi reći koliko si ampula potrošila i po kojoj cijeni? Gdje su jeftiniji? I ako sam u Mariboru od npr. 6. dc, mogu li kod njih u bolnicu na pikanje?


Ja sam potrosila 32 menopura i ne znam koja je cena u Sloveniji jer sam ih ja kupovala u Srbiji i placala ih oko 18 eura po ampuli, trebali su mi i cetrotide njih sam kupovala u Mariboru, komad je 40 eura i za 4 ampule (ukupno 160 eura) dobila sam povracaj poreza na granici 6 eura  :Smile:  Mene je pikao MM, ali mislim da mozes i tamo ici ako u to vreme i dalje ima nekoga u bolnici.

----------


## mravak

Hop

Za cure koje se žele naručiti u Maribor ovo je adresa:

Napisati dopis što želite kod njih i malo opisati vaše dijagnoza, godine...
Poštu poslati preporučeno...

*UNIVERZITETNI** KLINIČNI CENTER MARIBOR
Klinika za ginekologijo in perinatologijo 
Oddelek za reproduktivno medicino in
ginekološko endokrinologijo
Ljubljanska 5
2000 Maribor
Slovenia*

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite  malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu  trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## tija

hvala na odgovoru za naručivanje poštom, ali zanima me i nije mi jasno još nešto. budući da sam nova i nikada još nisam bila ni na jednom postupku, zanima me hoću li iz maribora dobiti odgovor za termin postupka ili i za one orve konzultacije kod dr. V? moram li uopće k njemu na prvi pregled ili je dovoljna kopija naših nalaza iz hrvatske? s tim da mi nikada nismo bili niti na jednom postupku ikada. samo nas je dr. Šijanović iz osijeka pismeno uputio na ICSI. je li to i kopija naših nalaza dovoljna da dobijemo termin za postupak ili ću posebno morati zvati dr. V za nekakav pregled? molim pomoć jer smo doista novi u ovome. hvala

----------


## Gabi25

tija ovako- ako pošalješ nalaze poštom, kroz par tjedana dobiješ od njih isto poštom odgovor da su te stavili na listu čekanja, a nekih 2 mjeseca nakon toga dobit ćeš poštu sa terminom postupka. Ako ne želiš ići na konzultacije, ne moraš, ja isto npr. nisam bila i idem direktno u postupak. Do sada se na postupak čekalo godinu dana od slanja nalaza poštom. 
I ja ti preporučam da u periodu čekanja na Maribor probate barem jedan postupak kod nas čisto da vidite kako reagiraš na stimulaciju.
Ako imaš još kakvih pitanja samo pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

I ja se javljam s pitanjima. Spremem se za prvi stimulirani postupak u siječnju, a ako to ne uspije onda slijedi Maribor za koji imamo termin u 6. mjesecu. E sad,da li dr. V. odlučuje hoće li to biti dugi ili kratki protokol i količinu stimulacije?

----------


## ina33

Da, delfin, tj. ne znam je li on osobno, ili konzilij, ali u pravilu, ako ti je to 1. IVF, vi imate nemate neku turbospecifičnu dijagnozu i ti si ispod 35 godina, u pravilu će ti to bit dugi protokol, supresija decapeptlyom ili suprefactom (INJEKCIJE isključivo), što odabereš, onda stimulacija s po 2 ili 3 ampule gonala. Ako ćeš ovo u siječnju imat pravi stimulirani, ne novozakonske novokomponirane stvari (tipa par klomifena, par menopura), znači, ako budeš imala pravi stimulirani IVF s preko 30 ampula gonala ili menopura, obavezno im javi kako je teklo jer žene koje 1. put idu u IVF znaju stimulirat jako oprezno, a tvoja reakcija na ovu stimulaciju u 1. će bit ključna za određivanje stimulacije.

----------


## mravak

*Tija* i ja ti preporučam da napraviš jedan postupak kod nas jer ćeš tako brdo nalaza napraviti preko HZZO a oni će ti trebati i za Maribor... konzultacije možeš ili ne moraš...
Da , kopije tih nalaza će vam biti dovoljne za narudžbu...

----------


## delfin

Tnx* ina33*. :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Kako to da nigdje ne postoji neko mjesto gdje bi bile navedene ljekarne u kojima se kupuju lijekovi kod nas i u inozemstvu i friške tj ažurne informacije o cijenama- da li je to zabranjeno? Mislim da bi to mnogima koristilo, malo je nezgodno listati unazad po forumu dok se ne naleti na neki post s tim informacijama

U svakom slučaju svima koje sutra idu u MB želim uspješan prvi UZV i sretan put...vidimo se tamo!

----------


## BlaBla123

Tija, jos jedan detalj: Nakon sto dobijes postu s terminom postupka, kontaktiraj ih da dogovoris konzultacije. Jer ako ih ti ne kontaktiras oni ce pretpostaviti da ih ne zelis. 
Tako je bila sa mnom, cekala sam neko vrijeme da se oni prvi jave ali sam skuzila da ja trebam njih traziti za termin za konzultacije.

----------


## amyx

> Kako to da nigdje ne postoji neko mjesto gdje bi bile navedene ljekarne u kojima se kupuju lijekovi kod nas i u inozemstvu i friške tj ažurne informacije o cijenama- da li je to zabranjeno? Mislim da bi to mnogima koristilo, malo je nezgodno listati unazad po forumu dok se ne naleti na neki post s tim informacijama
> 
> U svakom slučaju svima koje sutra idu u MB želim uspješan prvi UZV i sretan put...vidimo se tamo!


Ljekovi su u Zg najjeftiniji u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj...menopur 139,00 kuna komad, gonal 190,00 kuna za cash, decapeptyl je mislim oko 50,00 kuna. U Sloveniji su ti gonali i menopuri skuplji i oni imaju umjesto decapeptyla dipherelin kojem ne znam cijenu. Što se tiče cetrotide u slo su 40 eura što je oko 285,oo kuna dok su kod nas oko 400-500 kuna ovisi od ljekarne do ljekarne...
nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## amyx

> *Pimbli,* hvala ti.  S obzirom na to da još nisam bila u stimuliranom postupku ( spremem se u siječnju tako da imam jedan stimulirani prije Maribora-da znam kako uopće reagiram) možrš li mi reći koliko si ampula potrošila i po kojoj cijeni? Gdje su jeftiniji? I ako sam u Mariboru od npr. 6. dc, mogu li kod njih u bolnicu na pikanje? Puno pitanja,pokušavam izračunati koliko bi nas došao postupak sa smještajem i stimulacijom. 
>  Hvala!


 Ja sam u ponedjeljak završila s Mariborom. Postupak smo platili 2200 eura, bez transfera zbog hiperstimulacije( to bi bilo još oko 250 mislim) i ljekove smo platili oko 6800,oo kuna (24 gonala i 7 cetrotide). Uz to još uračunaj put, vinjetu, cestarine i ostale sitne troškove tipa kava, cuga, klopa. Mislim da je nas sve zajedno koštalo oko 4000 eura.

Da ne spominjem propali pokušaj kada sam potrošila 30 decapeptyla i 22 menopura (4600,00 kuna), put, vinjeta, cestarina...i na kraju bez reakcije. Prekinuli postupak i nakon mjesec dana ponovo. 

Na kraju smo dobili 15 prekrasnih blastica koje nas čekaju smrznute dok se ja oporavim od hiperstimulacije tako da je na kraju sve dobro i ispalo. Još da neke od tih blastica budu i dobitne neću žaliti ni centa

----------


## tija

Hvala na odgovorima. kolika je cijena samih konzultacija i koji pregled dr. V na njima obavi? Dakle, želim li ići na konzultacije, posebno moram nazvati dr. V, recimo danas u ordinaciju dr. Božič? Kada je najbolje zvati? svi mi preporučujete da odem barem jednom u zg. koliko se tamo čeka? kako se prijaviti?

----------


## zedra

tija, malo si pročitaj početak ovog pdf a isto tako i imaš naslove za sve druge bolnice u hrv. gdje ti sve piše...i ne zoveš prof. Vlaisavljevića direktno nego brojeve iz Ininog posta..konz. su 50 eura...

----------


## krol

Moja supruga je narucena na punkciju u srijedu u 6,45 h ujutro.Dok je sestra davala uputstva za ovitrel i onu vaginaletu ucinilo mi se da je rekla uz ono o papucama i pidzami i da se dodje sat ranije.Molicu da mi neko ko je to prosao kaze jel treba doci sat ranije ili mi se samo ucinilo?

----------


## aneri

krol ja sam na punkciji u utorak u 6.30 i nije mi rečeno ni za kakav sat ranije, nego u to doba. Eto ipak ću doći 15-ak minuta ranije.  Sretno.

----------


## MARINA25

Bog!!
Idemo na konzultacije krajem prvog mjeseca , pa nas zanima , posto smo iz Dalmacije koliko novaca je potrebno nositi, tj koliko se otprilike potrosi na taj put, da li je netko imao slicna iskustva?

----------


## seka35

> Bog!!
> Idemo na konzultacije krajem prvog mjeseca , pa nas zanima , posto smo iz Dalmacije koliko novaca je potrebno nositi, tj koliko se otprilike potrosi na taj put, da li je netko imao slicna iskustva?


treba ti samo za ultrazvuk 50e ,  putni troskovi i to je to!

----------


## MARINA25

Hvala draga!!
jel se placaju koje cestarine ili nesto slicno?

----------


## amyx

MARINA25 za Sloveniju ti treba vinjeta. Možeš je kupiti kada pređete granic na prvoj benzinskoj, a što se tiče cestarina u HR klasika...autoput kojim već putem idete

----------


## seka35

> MARINA25 za Sloveniju ti treba vinjeta. Možeš je kupiti kada pređete granic na prvoj benzinskoj, a što se tiče cestarina u HR klasika...autoput kojim već putem idete


da ,cestarine su ti odvezne ,ali vinjetu ne moras kupiti ako ces ici starom cestom i ustedis 15 e. ja i muz smo uvijek isli starom cesto  i stizali na vrijeme. mi smo putovali svki put iz  zapresica

----------


## Jelena

amyx, tvojih 15 blastica mi izgleda kao milijun dolara  :Kiss: 

(ni mi nismo kupili vinjetu, samo smo se naplaćali naših preskupih autocesta)

----------


## aneri

Danas bila punkcija :Smile:  i danas smo sredili račune. Iznos postupka bez lijekova, smještaja, putovanja je 2222,72eur.

Marina, cestraina Zagreb-Macelj je 42kune, to je živa pljačke, još imaš cestarinu od Splita do Zagreba, pretpostavljam, to je negdje oko 200 kuna.

Ove cestarine su sve u jednom smjeru :Smile: , mislim cijena.
Mi smo kupili vinjetu za mjesec dana i ona je 30 eura.

----------


## kety28

cure da se i ja javim s novostima iz Maribora . U subotu je bio transfer 2 zametka -treći dan . Postupak smo platili u klinici 1820 E . U ovom postupku nisam koristila puno lijekova - kratki protokol  14 men. i 3 cetrotrida ... beta 6.12   
Bili smo smješteni kod Stanka i mogu reći sve najbolje o smještaju . cure koje ste u postupku SRETNO !!!
Veliki pozdrav ostatku društva kod Stanka ...

----------


## kety28

> Danas bila punkcija i danas smo sredili račune. Iznos postupka bez lijekova, smještaja, putovanja je 2222,72eur.
> 
> Marina, cestraina Zagreb-Macelj je 42kune, to je živa pljačke, još imaš cestarinu od Splita do Zagreba, pretpostavljam, to je negdje oko 200 kuna.
> 
> Ove cestarine su sve u jednom smjeru, mislim cijena.
> Mi smo kupili vinjetu za mjesec dana i ona je 30 eura.



U potpunosti se slažem s tobom u svez cestarine Zagreb-Macelj , vinjetu nismo kupovali išli starom cestom

----------


## aneri

Kety28, jedno pitanje, jeste nakon transfera ostali  u Mb ili ste išli kući? Mi još razmišljamo šta napraviti, imamo 300km do kuće.

----------


## amyx

> amyx, tvojih 15 blastica mi izgleda kao milijun dolara


vjeruj mi i meni tako izgleda nakon dva totalna promašaja u HR

----------


## amyx

> da ,cestarine su ti odvezne ,ali vinjetu ne moras kupiti ako ces ici starom cestom i ustedis 15 e. ja i muz smo uvijek isli starom cesto  i stizali na vrijeme. mi smo putovali svki put iz  zapresica


Ja živim u Zaprešiću tako da smo isto svaki put išli odavde, cestarina Zagreb - Macelj je baš prava pljačka, a vinjetu smo kupili za 30 eura, vrijedi mjesec dana i to mi je bilo ok jer moji folikulići sporo rastu pa sam računala da mi se više isplati kupiti tu nego onu za tedan po tjedan.

----------


## kety28

> Kety28, jedno pitanje, jeste nakon transfera ostali  u Mb ili ste išli kući? Mi još razmišljamo šta napraviti, imamo 300km do kuće.


tek treći dan išli kući ...

----------


## amyx

> Kety28, jedno pitanje, jeste nakon transfera ostali  u Mb ili ste išli kući? Mi još razmišljamo šta napraviti, imamo 300km do kuće.


 Mislim da je preporuka iz Mb da se barem prenoći ako je put duži od 150 km, ali najbolje da pitaš doktora šta bi ti preporučio

----------


## kety28

da ,  preporuka je ne putovati na dan transfera  a kasnije  kako se ti osjećaš i smatraš da je najbolje ...isto tako nemaju neke posebne upute za nakon transfera . Kod njih se odleži u klinici još nekih sat poslije taj dan mirovati a kasnije lagano penzionerski čak preporučuju i lagane šetnje..

----------


## ciklama1

Evo koga interesuje citiram:

Nego, danas sam zvala Jasnu i dobila odgovor kakav mi nikako ne odgovara. Januar i februar je predvidjen za rekonstrukciju ili sta vec, tako da ce ici ovako: ko je predvidjen za ta dva meseca, dobice postom upitnik da li je jos zainteresovan da vto radi tamo. Ako odgovori da jeste, onda ce mu poslati nov termin.
Onda sam ja pitala, a kad ce biti taj nov termin, a Jasna kaze verovatno u martu. Onda sam ja ponovo pitala, ako cete februar za mart, kada cete januarsku grupu? A ona kaze verovatno za mart.
Ali nije mogla nista za sigurno da mi odgovori i tako ja ostah da se pitam sta se bre desava vise sa ovim klinikama...

Pozdrav za sve

----------


## seka35

i ja umalo da budem predvidjena za mart,ali sam usjela da upadnem sad . sestra mi pisala ako dobijem do 20,,11,2010 da mogu uci u protokol i na srecu dobijem 17,11,2010 tako da cu pocetkom 12 mj.ici na transver. i da napomenem da idem na svoj cetvrti i to sa smrzlicima

----------


## amyx

Ništa se ne dešava nego jednostavno idu u preuređenje i to je to. Tako će svima nama osigurati još bolje i kvalitetnije uvijete a s tim dolaze i bolji rezultati... Mislim da se neće ništa strašno dogoditi ako pričekamo još mjesec dva kad već toliko čekamo. Naime meni će vjerojatno FET odgoditi iz istog razloga...a Bože moj...preživjet ću. A kad dođete tamo vjerujte mi da se čekanje isplati. Barem su takva moja iskustva iz Mb.

----------


## drenjica

Kety28 veeliki pozdrav od društva kod Stanka i vibramo za veeeliku betu. Sada već svi pomalo jedva čekamo da stignemo doma, iako nam je ovdje uistinu lijepo i društvo je za 10.
Svim čekalicama (bilo čega) puuuno sreće

----------


## mravak

*Da li je moguće pokloniti moj termin u Mariboru ako meni ne bude potreban??* 
Ima li tko iskustva s ovim??

 Imam 3 prijateljice koje se bore sa nepolodnošću pa bi im rado poklonila...

----------


## ksena28

na žalost ne, nemaju tu praksu

----------


## MARINA25

Hvala vam!!
Da , nama ce trebat od Splita do Zagreba- autoput 200 kuna-jedan smjer i od Zagreba do Macelja 47 kuna. U sloveniji  cemo kupiti vinjetu za 15 Eura. koliko vremenski treba od Zagreba do Maribora , tocnije do bolnice?

----------


## Gabi25

Nama je u ponedjeljak trebalo oko sat i pol od Zg-a do Mb, s time da smo stali na 3 benzinske jer nigdje nije bilo za kupiti vinjete, našli tek na zadnjoj benzinskoj prije granice.
Sretno svim Mariborčankama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

Od Zagreba do Mb oko sat i pol ako nije gužva (od istočnog dijela grada)

----------


## aneri

Vinjetu ti je možda najjednostavnije kupiti odmah kad prijeđeš slovensku granicu, na graničnom prijelazu ima nekakva kućica i tu se prodaju.

----------


## MARINA25

Hvala vam cure moje. :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Drage moje Mariborčanke, došla sam vam samo poželjeti sreću i uspjeh barem kao moj! 
U izvrsnim ste rukama i nemojte se previše živcirati oko stvari koje ne možete promijeniti.
Mi smo danas vidjeli malo mariborsko  :Heart:  kako kuca  :Zaljubljen: 
Držim vam sviga fige i šaljem pregršt trudničkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeena

eto mene malo na ovom topicu... vec duze vrijeme razmisljam o tome, a nikako da se pokrenem... 
zanima me koja je razlika izmedu maribora i ljubljane... zasto ste se sve vecinom odlucili za maribor unatoc cekanju?

----------


## zedra

zeena, ja sam se za Mb prijavila dok sam mislila da mi neće trebati. Naime, u međeuvremenu sam imala postupak u Hrv., bezuspješan...I eto, nažaolst, dočekala i Mb...nadam se da će mi biti zadnji...

----------


## Kadauna

> eto mene malo na ovom topicu... vec duze vrijeme razmisljam o tome, a nikako da se pokrenem... 
> zanima me koja je razlika izmedu maribora i ljubljane... zasto ste se sve vecinom odlucili za maribor unatoc cekanju?



Maribor i dalje ima bolje rezultate nego Ljubljana. Prijavi se za Mb pa nek čeka termin, do tada HRV ili LJubljana pa možda ti Mb neće ni trebati. Mb ima valjda najbolje rezultate na prostoru bivše Juge pa i šire, još uz normalan zakon nažalost se ne može usporediti s rezultatima u Hrvatskoj............... 

Dobar labos, uhodan tim, ok zakon, to je što ćeš dobiti u Mariboru, ali naravno da ni Mb nije garancija za uspjeh, evo ti link na njihove rezultate: 

http://www.ivf-mb.net/rezultati.htm

scroll down pa imaš rezultate po godinama, najfriškije 2008.g. ne znam zašto nisu stavili 2009.g. baš ću napisati mail. 

SRETNO

----------


## krol

Jedno pitanje .....Da li neko od vas zna da li oni jave iz Mb ako oplodnja poslije punkcije nije uspjela da se ne ide bezze u Mb?Neki su mi rekli da jave a mojoj supruzi je sutra zakazan transfer.Pocrkasmo od iscekivanja a necu da zovem  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Krol, meni su zakazali trasfer peti dan nakon punkcije, dakle u nedjelju. Kad smo išli plaćati, slučajo je bio u pisarni prisutan i biolog, mislim da se zove Borut i ja sam ga to pitala, a on je rakao da će zvati samo da dođemo treći dan ako se budu slabije razvijali da inače ne zovu. E sad ja nisam ništa dalje pitala, danas nisu zvali, pa pretpostavljam da se dijele iako uvije stoji nekakav upitnik i to grozno iščekivanje. 
Ne znam jesam li pomogla, ali razumijem onaj dio o iščekivanju, ne da razumijem i mi ga živimo svaki dan iznova.

----------


## ina33

> Jedno pitanje .....Da li neko od vas zna da li oni jave iz Mb ako oplodnja poslije punkcije nije uspjela da se ne ide bezze u Mb?Neki su mi rekli da jave a mojoj supruzi je sutra zakazan transfer.Pocrkasmo od iscekivanja a necu da zovem


Da, zovu. Ako ne zovu treba doći onda kada je usmeno rečeno da se dođe, znači da je sve OK.

----------


## Zeena

hvala zenske na odgovorima... ja eto upravo danas poslala papire za Maribor... 
a u meduvremenu se jos budem malo po nasim klinikama vucarala u nadi da mi Maribor nece ni trebati (a u svakom slucaj krece skupljanje novaca za postupak).

----------


## kiki30

pozdrav,evo ja se prvi put javljam.početkom ovog mjeseca sam bila na ivf-u u mb-nažalost ni ovaj put ništa.ovo mi je bio 4 pokušaj.prvi u mariboru.
upoznala sam 5 cura iz raznih krajeva i nijedna nije uspjela.sad da malo dođemo k sebi pa u 1 mjesecu po smrziće  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

*kristina* dobrodosla i hvala ti sto si se javila. Zao mi je sto ni tebi Maribor ovaj put nije donio srecu, ali obzirom da imas smrzlice ima jos puno nade da na kraju ovaj postupak ipak bude dobitni. Mozes li nam reci koliko jajnih stanica si imala i koliko smrzlica ti je ostalo? I ako taj rezultat usporedis s onima koje si imala u Rijeci ima li bitnih razlika? 

Usput, savjetujem ti da promjenis ime u neki drugi forumski nick (pitaj administratora na podforumu _Admin vam pomaze u nevolji_).  :Wink: 

 
Nestrpljivo cekam da se sa svojim rezultatima jave i ostale cure koje su bile u postupku ovaj mjesec u Mariboru!

----------


## berry

Zanima me  da li ima ko dogovoreni termin 12/01 2011 u Mariboru?
Meni je određen taj termin još na konzultacijama,ali pošto sad čitam o preuređenju neznam uopće kak bu to izvedivo.
Nisam ni nikakvu obavijest dobila,a poslala sam im mail s upitom.

----------


## kiki30

hvala.. evo imala sam 8 jajnih stanica,na kraju 4 blastocida-dva su mi vratili a dva smrznuli.tako su mi bar rekli, jer mi je sestra iz mb sad javila da imam jedan smrznuti.da se drugi 6 dan prestao razvijati.tako da me ta jedna mrvica čeka da dođem po nju  :Smile: 
a u usporedbi s Ri,neznam tu me jako pogodilo što sam prošli put imala 3 blastocida a jedan mi vratili a druga dva bacili.toliko muke da dođe do toga da bi ih na kraju bacali.srce me zabolilo.punkcija-tu u Ri strašno bolna,nisu me ni uspavali a imala 12 kom. niti dali inekciju za bolove- a u Mb super,u 7.20h legla,odmah zzz... i u 7.25h sve gotovo.

----------


## zedra

Kristina, a kakvu si stimulaciju imala? I koja dg?
Držim fige za smrzlića!

----------


## kiki30

kod mene je sve ok. a mm nalaz sad dobar sad katastrofa.uzimala sam 30 inekcija decapeptyla i menopura 16 dana po 2 ampule.da vas pitam šta vi mslite je dobro mirovat poslije transfera ili ne.već par cura poznajem koje su poslije embriotransfera išle radit i uspjelo im je a ja svaki put mirujem pa ništa  :Smile:  e drugi put neću ni ja mirovat  :Wink:

----------


## basina

Pozdrav cure.
Imam pitanje za one koje su bile na FET-u u MB. 
Koliko im se unaprijed treba javiti da bi došli na transfer smrzlića?
Kakva je uopće procedura?
Hvala unaprijed na informacijama.

----------


## seka35

evo ja sad u postupku za fet. javis im kad ti hoces na transver . imas stimulirani postupak i prirodni . ja uvijek idem sa stimuliranim i meni je sad ovo  treci fet i nadam se poslednji.
od dana kad dobijes pocnes sa estrofem 2mg. ,deseti dan ultrazvuk i ako je endometrij preko 7 mm pocnem sa utrogestanom 3x2 vaginalno ,nakon pocetka uzimanja  utrogestana  je transver 7 ili 8 dan sve ovisi

----------


## basina

hvala na odgovoru. ako sam dobro razumjela, dovoljno je javiti se ciklus prije. 
pod stimulacijski postupak misliš uzimanje estrofema?

----------


## Strumpfica

Mene zanima da li smo mi koje smo od ponedjeljka na Gonalima sve na  istoj dozi 150?
 Onaj decapeptyl je baš neugodan za bockanje....

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice koliko ja znam, sve mi s foruma smo na dozi 150.
Ja ga izvadim iz frižidera pola sata prije, istiskujem jaaaaako polako i sve je ok, ne peče jako
Meni se čini da mi jajnici rade 100 na sat, danas 5.dan stimulacije, jajnike stalno osjetim i to dosta, već sam se napuhala- šta će biti do punkcije :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strumpfica

I ja osjećam tu i tamo jajnike, samo da bude dovoljno stanica, do sad nikad nisam imala više od 3 folikula, no ovo mi je prvi put da koristim gonale. 
Malo sam računala- razlika u cijeni između pena kojeg sad koristim i gonala za mučkanje je dosta velika i kontam si da ću si za idući tjedan ipak kupiti ove za mučkanje ti kod nas u RH...

Imam još jedno pitanje, moj ten je inače OK, no ovaj tjedan su mi izbili neki prištevi po bradi, da li je to posljedica lijekova? Obično te prišteve dobijem tik pred menstruaciju....

----------


## zedra

Ja sam pitala prof. o toj kolicini Gonala, tj. pitala sam ga hoće li mi to biti dosta i on kaže da mlađim ženama ne treba s velikom dozom jer onda i endometrij bukne, prebrzo se zadebljava, tj. nesrazmjerno rastu folikula i to nije dobro. Pa eto, živi bili pa vidjeli.
I ja mućkam te Gonale, to mi je najisplativije.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja sam za početak uzela Pen al kad sam se vratila doma i preračunala razliku u cijeni o-la-la!...da ne spominjem da su me u ljekarni zeznuli i dali mi umjesto originala kopiju računa pa nisam uspjela niti povrat poreza dobiti...
Sutra idem u ljekarnu u Zagorsku po Gonale (jel s tim idu i igle ili ih posebno trebam tražiti?)  da nam u ponedjeljak sestra pokaže kak se mućkaju-pretpostavljam da ćemo do kraja potrošiti barem toliko koliko smo potrošili u prvih tjedan dana?

----------


## seka35

> hvala na odgovoru. ako sam dobro razumjela, dovoljno je javiti se ciklus prije. 
> pod stimulacijski postupak misliš uzimanje estrofema?


 da ,bas tako i ide to

----------


## basina

super, hvala  još jednom. 
svima želim uspjeh koji nas uveseljava već godinu dana. :Very Happy: 
i nadamo se bar još jednom. uf, što sam skromna... :Grin:

----------


## klara

> evo ja sad u postupku za fet. javis im kad ti hoces na transver . imas stimulirani postupak i prirodni . ja uvijek idem sa stimuliranim i meni je sad ovo  treci fet i nadam se poslednji.
> od dana kad dobijes pocnes sa estrofem 2mg. ,deseti dan ultrazvuk i ako je endometrij preko 7 mm pocnem sa utrogestanom 3x2 vaginalno ,nakon pocetka uzimanja  utrogestana  je transver 7 ili 8 dan sve ovisi


Prirodni postupak ide ako imaš redovite ovulacije, isto ideš na UTZ i pratiš jajnike i endometrij, a točan dan ovulacije se utvrđuje kućnim testovima. U prirodnom ciklusu nema Utrogestana, dobiješ samo injekciju betaHCG na dan transfera.

----------


## klara

Cure je li bio netko s foruma jučer u Mariboru na transferu? Ja sam bila na FET-u i bilo nas je puuno, pa se pitam jesam li upoznala nekoga s ovog topica?

----------


## seka35

> Cure je li bio netko s foruma jučer u Mariboru na transferu? Ja sam bila na FET-u i bilo nas je puuno, pa se pitam jesam li upoznala nekoga s ovog topica?


klara ,pratit cu te jer cu ja na fet slijedeci tjedan . u ponedjeljak su mi rekli da nazovem za termin. jeli ti to prvi fet?

----------


## klara

> klara ,pratit cu te jer cu ja na fet slijedeci tjedan . u ponedjeljak su mi rekli da nazovem za termin. jeli ti to prvi fet?


Treći do sada. 
sretno seka35!

----------


## amyx

> Sutra idem u ljekarnu u Zagorsku po Gonale (jel s tim idu i igle ili ih posebno trebam tražiti?)  da nam u ponedjeljak sestra pokaže kak se mućkaju-pretpostavljam da ćemo do kraja potrošiti barem toliko koliko smo potrošili u prvih tjedan dana?


Sa gonalima dobiješ špricu, iglu za mučkanje i iglu za bockanje, ništa ne kupuješ posebno

----------


## Mojca

Hej Mariborčanke... evo i mene kod vas.  :Smile:  
U srijedu imam prve konzultacije kod prof. V. Htjedoh pitati, imate li kakav savjet za taj susret? Osim da ponesem sve papire i pripremim listu pitanja... I još nešto, koliko koštaju konzultacije?

----------


## pimbli

Mojca ako su konsultacije u domu zdravalja u Novoj vasi 50 eura, a ako su u bolnici - UKC oko 78 eura.

----------


## Mojca

Konzultacije su na adresi Cesta proletarskih brigad 71, to nije ni Nova vas ni klinika?

----------


## Kadauna

proleterskih brigada jest Nova Vas  :Smile: )

Mariborčanke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~111

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Kadauna  :Smile:   imaš što za preporučiti za prvi susret?

----------


## Kadauna

nalaze svakako kao i skalu pitanja. Ionako će te pregledati uzv, i zatim ćeš moći postaviti pitanja, ako ih imaš - pucaj (napiši da ne zaboraviš). 

Pitaj za terapiju koju bi ti preporučio odnosno za protokol s kakvim bi išao s tobom obzirom na godine, nalaze (ako imaš hormone), na uzv pregled, pitaj ga za broj antralnih folikula (koje on vidi uzv), ...... 

eto i naravno nemoj zaboraviti pitati kad bi mogla doći na red za postupak. 
*
Pitaj za druge cure šta je sa siječnjom i veljačom 2011, da li će renovirati Mb bolnicu odnosno MPO odjel. To je pitanje za druge cure koje vjerujem jedva čekaju odgovor. 

SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

----------


## Mojca

Hvala ti.  :Smile:  Nadam se da će vidjeti koji folikul jer ću bitu kod njega 10. dana...
Pitati ću svakako za renoviranje.  :Smile:  To je vruća tema, skužila sam.  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

ja se moram javit u 1 mjesecu za fet-tako da onda vjerovatno neće renovirat  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

> Mene zanima da li smo mi koje smo od ponedjeljka na Gonalima sve na  istoj dozi 150?
>  Onaj decapeptyl je baš neugodan za bockanje....


evo da se i ja javim, moja doza gonala je je bila 4 dana po 225 , a zadnja 3 po 150, a sutra ćemo vidjeti što dalje.....

----------


## Strumpfica

Sutra će biti izazov stići do Maribora...gledam na HAKu, Macelj je  zabijeljen...i Maribor isto....

2Hope, kako vam je uspio nakon 4-tog dana promijeniti dozu? Nama je dao  dozu 150 i rekao da se vratimo na kontrolni uzv tek za tjedan dana,  zanimljivo, ništ ne kužim, ali budući da osjećam bockanje se nadam da je  sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

*Strumpfica*, odmah mi je tako odredio u ponedjeljak na 1. uzv, i moj je 2. uzv sutra.

----------


## 2hope

I da napomenem kako ja nikakvo bockanje jajnika ne osjećam. Nadam se da folikuli (naravno sa stanicama) rastu tiho i polako......

----------


## ina33

> Hvala Kadauna  imaš što za preporučiti za prvi susret?


Obavezno tvoju reakciju na prijašnje stimulacije - pregled svega, točno.

----------


## Mojca

Ina, nisam još bila u postupku... osim jednog prirodnjaka kad je pogrešno tajmirana štoperica, pa nismo ni došli do punkcije. Totalni sam početnik, ako ne računam konzultacije u Viliju i Citu. Dok sam dočekala termin za MB nisam ništa poduzimala jer mi je feritin (nosač željeza) bio stravično nizak 7 (donja granica 13). Sad je bolje, pa ću moći u akciju!

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, da li ćemo štopericu dobiti u Mb-u kao što je ina pisala na prvoj stranici ovog topica?? Ili moramo sami kupiti?
Garant ću danas opet zaboraviti pitati sestru kad dođem na uzv :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

> Cure, da li ćemo štopericu dobiti u Mb-u kao što je ina pisala na prvoj stranici ovog topica?? Ili moramo sami kupiti?
> Garant ću danas opet zaboraviti pitati sestru kad dođem na uzv


Dobiješ, to je updated stanje. Ovitrelle se dobije.

----------


## Gabi25

O, super. Hvala ina  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Ina, nisam još bila u postupku... osim jednog prirodnjaka kad je pogrešno tajmirana štoperica, pa nismo ni došli do punkcije. Totalni sam početnik, ako ne računam konzultacije u Viliju i Citu. Dok sam dočekala termin za MB nisam ništa poduzimala jer mi je feritin (nosač željeza) bio stravično nizak 7 (donja granica 13). Sad je bolje, pa ću moći u akciju!


Ako nisi bila u postupku, onda pripremi AMH i FSH, prolaktin i TSH.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Ina, to sve imam.  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

ja sam danas dobila termin za transver sa smrzlicima ,ato je u subotu 04,12,2010 u mariboru

----------


## aneri

Eto me. Nisam se stigla prije javiti tek smo danas došli iz Maribora. 
Rezime je ovakav: od 14 js, 7 je bilo nezrelo, a 7 su oplodili. Do 5.dana doguralo njih 5. Vratili su mi dva, a za ostala 3 će vidjeti da li će se danas razvijati, pa ako da onda će ih zamrznuti. Rekli su da su po kvaliteti dobri, a na papiru sa sličicom koji smo dobili piše stadij oocita. Betu vadim 10.12. Eto sad slijedi čekanje.
Svim Mariborčankama koje su u postupku i onima koje će tek biti puno sreće i pozdrava.

----------


## krol

A sta znaci to stadijum Oocyte?Mojoj zeni su vratili treci dan i tako pise,doduse imala samo jednu jajnu celiju ali izgleda neka zilava pa se bori.Beta 13.12.

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i nas sa uzv-a. Doktor zadovoljan, preko 10 folikula (mislim da ih je nabrojao 13), veličine 13, 14 mm, endo već sad 8mm što je za mene svjetsko čudo. Nastavljamo sa 2 gonala dnevno.
Uzv ponovo u srijedu a punkcija subotu ili nedjelju. Kaže doktor V. da već sad počnemo razmišljati hoće li nam vratiti 1 ili 2 :Embarassed: 

aneri, krol, sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim curama u postupku u Mb- zedra, loks, strumpfica, sretno nam bilo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## chiara

evo da se i ja javim...
Budući je moj prvi ultrazvuk 22.11 bio prvi susret sa Mariborom i dr. V moram iznjeti svoje dojmove...
Ja sam bila oduševljena...sestra je bila jako draga i pristupačna a doktor me oduševio...tako miran, drag optimističan...sve ga možeš pitati da ti dovoljno vremena tako da se stvarno osjećaš kao čovjek a ne kao broj...eto to je moje iskustvo...
1. ultrazvuk rekao da su jajnici u redu da obećavaju puno bla bla...rekao da uzimam po 2 ampule menopura do 2. ultrazvuka
2. ultrazvuk 29.11. ima dosta jajnih stanica oko desetak otprilike su većinom 14mm 15mm endometrij rekao odlićan nisam obadala koliko točno
rekao mi je da se vidimo opet u srijedu na ultrazvuk i da danas i sutra uzmem menopur pa da ćemo vidjeti što ćemo u srijedu.
I rekao mi je da očekivam punkciju petak ili subotu...
eto po svemu mi izgleda da je sve ok ali imam jako veliki strah koji ne mogu nikako izvući iz glave....užas

----------


## molu

Gabi 25 super vijesti! Baš mi je drago. Vibram da i dalje bude ovako. Drago mi je da smo se uspjele vidjeti. :Yes: 

Mi danas odradili konzultacije. Prof V. me se baš dojmio. Pristupačan, susretljiv i strpljivo izdržao moje bombardiranje pitanjima :Embarassed: .

Mi krećemo u 03.11. Pitala sam za radove. Bit će sigurno. Meni je rekao da će mi se javiti u 1. mjesecu, kad će vidjeti kako napreduju s radovima i kad će moći planirati postupke i da postoji mala teoretska mogućnost da nas se ev. odgodi za travanj. Nadam se da neća, mada, kad smo toliko čekali, možemo još i taj 1 mjesec - ako bude tako.

Svim curama puno vibra i sretno!

----------


## Mury

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim na ovoj temi. Jučer bili na konzultacijama kod dr. V, u postupku smo u 06/2011. Također smo se MM i ja oduševili doktorom, a još više sestrom koja je bila preljubazna.
PS, Gabi25 ja sam ona što je došla oko 18 sati i pitala te jeste li i vi iz HR, i jesi li ti ona što je bila na Latinici.
Svim curama u postupku, a i onim koje čekaju želim puno, puno sreće!!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Mury, to ste bili vi  :Smile: 
Želim vam puno sreće i da vam vrijeme do 6.mjeseca što prije prođe!!!

----------


## Mury

Hvala Gabi i vama želim puno sreće!
Proći će već tih 6 mjeseci, a ti ćeš nam do tada već biti s trbuhom do zuba!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Booog!!!
Sad ste me malo razveselile...jedva cekam svoje konzultacije u sijecnju- Da li je netko pitao  hoce li se  i dalje cekati na postupak godinu dana nakon renoviranja?

----------


## 2hope

I mi bili jučer na folikulometriji....doktor je zadovoljan, a ja nešto baš i ne. 
Folikula ima 9, ali su mali, oko 8-9 mm, pa se vraćam opet na dozu od tri gonala.
Uzv mi je u četvrtak u bolnici, o punkciji još nismo ništa razgovarali.

----------


## dudadudaduda

Dali netko točno zna dali će raditi transfere smrzlića u 1 i 2 mj.

----------


## Gabi25

duda mislim da ni oni točno ne znaju
molu je iznad napisala nešto o tome
najbolje pisati sestri Jasni početkom 1.mjeseca ili zvati

----------


## chiara

2hope - ej...pa nemoj odma misliti loše možda im treba malo više vremena i jaća doza da narastu...ima još 2 dana...ne brini sve će to biti u redu...pusa

----------


## chiara

ja imam još jedno pitanje što su vama rekli naravno onima gdje je u mužu problem...koliko da radi apstinenciju prije punkcije tj. davanja njegovog spermiograma? nisma pitala doktora pa ne znam ni sama mslim da ne valja niti pre dugo jer ionako nisu dobri plivači a sad koliko je najbolje...pomozite!!!!

----------


## amyx

*chiara* sex zabranjen 3-4 dana

----------


## 2hope

> 2hope - ej...pa nemoj odma misliti loše možda im treba malo više vremena i jaća doza da narastu...ima još 2 dana...ne brini sve će to biti u redu...pusa


pa to je i prof. rekao, s brojem je zadovoljan, a dozu će pojačati za rast
u četvrtak mi je 2. uzv i 11dc

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni se čini da se sex zabranjuje od štoperice, sve u svemu to će vam na vrijeme reći. Mislim da će mi na kraju ostati i gonala i decapeptila, nisam se nadala tako dobroj reakciji, nisam sigurna da li će mi u ljekarni Filipović uopće primiti višak jer im ga baš i nisam najavila...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da ti nitko to neće naglasiti ( u vezi apstinencije) jer pretpostavljaju da se to već zna, bar nama nisu, uglavnom mi smo skužili da je bolji spermiogram ako mm apstinira 2 nego 5 dana

----------


## mare41

Strumpfica, mislim da će ti gonale primiti natrag, al zovi ih što prije-ništa od povratka gonala ako u međuvremenu obave inventuru (što bi moglo biti uskoro), decapeptyle neće uzeti natrag jer se znaju pravila čuvanja (u frižideru).

----------


## kety28

Strumpfica  meni nisu htjeli primiti menopure ... ti probaj

----------


## Iva15

Baš mi se čini da je malo živnulo u Mariboru. Pratim vas cure i šaljem pozitivne vibre svima

----------


## Strumpfica

Prvo ćemo vidjeti kako će to sve skupa sutra proći (jučer je dr bio jako zadovoljan) pa ću onda brinuti o lijekovima. Decapeptyli mi i tak stoje u frižideru, no jasno, tko će mi vjerovati...Samo da ovo uspije pa me neće više biti briga ni za Gonale ni za Decapeptyle

Što se tiče apstinencije nama je jučer doktor samoinicijativno objavio da još uvijek možemo hmmmm, zato pretpostvaljam da će objaviti i kada da prestanemo...ali, da, i MM je uvjeren da je kvaliteta bolja kad je apstinencija kraća (ali to mi još nije znanstveno potvrdio  :Smile:  )

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice nisam nigdje vidjela jesi li napisala koliko imate folikula i koliki su? Kad vam dr. predviđa punkciju?
I jesmo li se jučer vidjele u Mb??

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, trebam malu pomoć- mi planiramo sljedeći tjedan iza transfera ostati prespavati u Mb (inače cijelo vrijeme putujemo) samo tu jednu noć.
Može li nam netko predložiti neki hotel, onako prosječan u kojem bi mogli prespavati samo tu jednu noć?
Tražim po netu i tamo mi izbacilo sigurno 30-ak hotela pa ne znam koji izabrati

----------


## krol

toplo ti preporucujem apartmane beros,50E noc za dvoje sa doruckom.....ja i supruga smo sad bili,zaista ugodno,lijepo,mirno,5 min autom od bolnice....veoma ugodni i predusretljivi ljudi.....imas njihov sajt pa pogledaj smjestaj

----------


## Gabi25

krol hvala ti na informaciji, pogledala sam njihovu stranicu, izgleda jako lijepo

----------


## klara

> Cure, trebam malu pomoć- mi planiramo sljedeći tjedan iza transfera ostati prespavati u Mb (inače cijelo vrijeme putujemo) samo tu jednu noć.
> Može li nam netko predložiti neki hotel, onako prosječan u kojem bi mogli prespavati samo tu jednu noć?
> Tražim po netu i tamo mi izbacilo sigurno 30-ak hotela pa ne znam koji izabrati


Mi imamo dobra iskustva ovdje: http://www.slovenia.info/?gostilna_gostisce=23107&lng=2

----------


## sretna35

mariborčanke: *Strumfica, Gabi25, chaira, zedra, 2hope* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno :Heart:

----------


## maca2

> mariborčanke: *Strumfica, Gabi25, chaira, zedra, 2hope* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


Potpisujem!!!!

Želim vam da se sve vratite s barem jednom bebicom u trbuhu!

----------


## bebach

> mariborčanke: *Strumfica, Gabi25, chaira, zedra, 2hope* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


potpisujem i dodajem još jednu mariborčanku *loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala cure na lijepim željama  :Smile: 
Mi se upravo vratili, folikulići lijepo narasli, 18,19 mm najveći, endo 10mm, štoperica sutra ujutro i u petak popodne punkcija
Kaže doktor V. da ga je ova grupa iznenadila jer nas ima dosta na punkciji već u petak a oni računali na subotu i nedjelju, kaže da smo dobro grijale jajašca :Grin:

----------


## 2hope

Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama. 
Naš je UZV sutra, nadam se da su folikuli narasli u međuvremenu.
Pozdrav svima.

----------


## molu

Gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju

2hope~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su fino narasli

i svim mariborčankama da povedu lijepi vlakić trudnica iz dežele

----------


## loks

evo i mene...jel me netko tražio...??? javljam novosti i hvala bebach ća je podsjetila da i ja postojim. ja mogu slobodno kopirat post od gabi. folikuli narasli, endo super, punkcija u petak popodne. imamo oko 7 fol i nadam se isto toliko js. bit će nas kaže sestra na tom odjelu najviše od bilo kojeg drugog odjela u bolnici. bit će straha, smijeha, uzbuđenja, veselja i svega...baš se veselim i jedva čekam. inače snig pada, pravi zimski ugođaj...ko kaže da nećemo ić na skijanje ove godine!
velika  :Kiss:  svima i  :Bye: sa mariborskog pohorja!

----------


## maca2

> inače snig pada, pravi zimski ugođaj...ko kaže da nećemo ić na skijanje ove godine!
> velika  svima i sa mariborskog pohorja!


Nema skijanja za friške trudnice, a to ćete sve biti drage moje!
Sretno u petak, i bez straha punkcija im je super!!! Samo lijepo zaspeš i za 10-15 minuta si već gotova u sobi.

----------


## ici

*2hope* da te malo utješim sa mojom statistikom iz 2009 i 2010
u 2009 su 3 cure koje su bile sa mnom u MB "sporije" reagurale na terapiju i sve 3 su rodile a 2010 1 i sad je trudna tako da se ne zabrinjavaš jer ti si po meni buduća TRUDNICA :Grin: 

MM je spermio uvik bolji nakon 5 dana apstinenicije ali to valjda je svima drugačije pa procjenite sami

Svim curama želim najljepši poklon ispd bora za ovaj BOŽIĆ!!!
A ostalim da se  ostvare želje!!!

----------


## chiara

hvala vam na ljepim željama...iz vaših usta u Božje uši....pa da budu mali poklončići ispod bora...he he 
i ja bila na ultrazvuku folikula ko u priči a i dobro su narali od pon do sri sad su već 20mm (nekih 5) ima jedan 21mm neki 18mm itd...
štoperica ujutro u pet, punkcija petak popodne...samo još da m spermiogram bude imao barem par dobrih spermija i nigdje veće sreće....
e i dr. V mi je danas rekao što se tiće sex-a da mogu još danas naravno ako hoću...he he 

pusa

----------


## Mojca

Evo ja se vratila iz MB, moram čekati do kolovoza ili možda lipnja za postupak (molbu sam poslala krajem kolovoza). Prof. V. je zbilja drag i ljubazan, pitala sam za radove, ni sam ne zna točno, kaže da će početi 15.12. ali ja sumnjam u to jer nisu još mi izvođača izabrali (kako je rekao), a trebali bi trajati do kraja ožujka.

----------


## 2hope

*ici*, draga baš si me nasmijala i oraspoložila

----------


## Strumpfica

Znači ja sam jedina na punkciji u subotu ujutro?
Dr V je jako zadovoljan (no vjerujem da je zadovoljan sa svima) kaže da  ima dovoljno folikula, za nogometnu momčad kaže, mislim da ih sve nije  niti pobrojao, lijepo se razvijaju, nevjerojatno (moj maksimum do sad je  bio 3). 
Na UZV je to stvarno izgledalo super. Meni se čini da je odlučio  žrtvovati par većih i pričekati četu manjih da sazriju, zato mi je  punkcija u subotu. Super mi je što je tako optimističan. 

No ja sam jučer na kraju dana po povratku iz MB završila u hitnoj i na  antibioticima, cistitis, totalno neugodna stvar, urinarne bakterije.  Antibiotici djeluju i doktor iz hitne me uvjerio da antibiotici neće  štetiti folikulićima, sigurni su i za trudnice....
Budući da zbog ove infekcije moram piti puno tekućine možda je i dobro  ispalo što je punkcija u subotu rano ujutro  :Smile: , tijelo preko noći i ne  zahtijeva puno tekućine....
E da, i sestra je rekla da se poslije punkcije i transfera treba piti  puno tekućine i par dana odmirovati kako bi se jajnici vratili u normalu.

----------


## Strumpfica

E,da, dr V je spomenuo kako danas ide na put-ima nešto u LJ i onda ide za BG, nije rekao kad se vraća, nadam se da će on obavljati punkcije..da li tko zna kako to inače funkcionira, da li on uopće radi punkcije?

----------


## Strumpfica

Sretno svima koje su sutra na punkciji! Nadam se da će ovaj put biti puno Made in Slovenia kikića  :Smile:

----------


## krol

Strumpfice,radi i punkcije i transfere.Mojoj supruzi je on radio i jedno i drugo.Zaista je nevjerovatno kako taj covjek prenosi optimizam i djeluje umirujuce na zene.Recimo moja je ubijedjena da je trudna iako je tek 6. dan od transfera i izostala joj menstruacija drugi dan a pogotovo jer je dr V. rekao da ce sve biti ok.  :Smile:

----------


## kety28

meni je punkciju radio dr.Reljič  a transfer dr. Vilma Kovač i jako sam bila zadovoljna tako da ne brini u sigurnim si rukama . Sretno ...

----------


## krol

Dobro kaze kety,nije bitno ko radi,sve su to vrhunski,brizljivo probrani strucnjaci.Licno mislim da je ipak kljuc Maribora u uslovima i biolozima.

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice ne znam za subotu ali on neće biti nama na punkciji sutra- ja sam ga pitala ali je rekao da će sigurno biti na transferu
Ali ja isto mislim da nije toliko bitno tko radi punkciju, svi su doktori tamo stručni

----------


## zedra

sada sam razočarana..a tko će meni raditi uzv sutra i odrediti štopericu?... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jelena

Zedra, zbilja ne brini! Ja sam bila u 2 mariborska i nekoliko FET-ova kod njih, stvarno nije važno da ti prof. V. određuje štopericu.

Strumpfica, držim figetine.

----------


## zedra

> Zedra, zbilja ne brini! Ja sam bila u 2 mariborska i nekoliko FET-ova kod njih, stvarno nije važno da ti prof. V. određuje štopericu.
> 
> Strumpfica, držim figetine.


Ma ne sumnjam ja u njihovu stručnost uopće, ali prof. je upoznat s mojom situacijom i dosadašnjim postupcima itd.
Cure, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovo bude posljednji postupak...

----------


## maca2

Meni je prof. V bio na svim uzv-ovima, punkciji i transferu.
Ali, nemam sumnje da su i drugi jednako stručni, svakako ste u dobrim rukama!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ za svoje Mariborčanke!

----------


## klara

> ...iako je tek 6. dan od transfera i izostala joj menstruacija drugi dan a pogotovo jer je dr V. rekao da ce sve biti ok.


Pa i meni je 6. dan. krol kad ste bili na transferu?

----------


## krol

klara-subota ujutro u 8...6.dan ako ja to pravilno brojim  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> klara-subota ujutro u 8...6.dan ako ja to pravilno brojim


Mislim da vam je tek danas 6. dan - da se dan transfera računa kao nulti.
U svakom slučaju nismo bili zajedno na transferu.
Sretno, i neka uvjerenje tvoje žene da je trudna bude ispravno  :Smile:

----------


## krol

Znaci dan transfera se ne racuna.....hvala klara sretno i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## žena zmaj

Sretno svima danas u Sloveniji i da se što prije vratite sa svojim malim mrvicama!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amyx

> Ma ne sumnjam ja u njihovu stručnost uopće, ali prof. je upoznat s mojom situacijom i dosadašnjim postupcima itd.
> Cure, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovo bude posljednji postupak...


Bez brige ... svi su oni upoznati s našom situacijom. Meni su UZ radili i prof. V i dr. Kovač i dr Reljić. Na punkciji mi je bio prof. V a kto će mi raditi FET ne znam ali nije ni bitno. Mislim da svi rade odlično  upoznati su ompletno sa svim događanjima i nema brige da će netko nešto fulati. Sretno

----------


## chiara

evo ja sam stigla nazad u Zg. Punkcija dobro prošla...zaspala kao top i ni trunka boli...predivno nešto...zato sada malo boli ali proći će i to...
Imam 13 jajnih stanica i rekli su da je transfer u srijedu u 13, a ako nešto pođe po zlu da će zvati u ponedjeljak...
eto nadam se da će se dobro spojiti i dijeliti...jooj samo da sve bude ok...

----------


## zedra

chiara, super, odlično! :Very Happy: 

Ja u nedjelju ponovo uzv, nadam se punkciji u utorak!To bi bilo 14 dana stimulacije, valjda će biti dosta! :Laughing:

----------


## 2hope

*zedra* ja sutra na na uzv, ovo mi je stvarno maratonska stimulacija u usporedbi s prvom,
a punkciji se nadam u nedjelju, za sad 13 dana stimulacije, 
moji su folikuli izgleda doslovno shvatili da polako i u miru rastu  :Wink: 

cure svima sretno i što brži oporavak nakon punkcije

----------


## aneri

2hope i ja sam imala maratonsku stimulaciju. Ostala sam zadnja od svoje grupe, cure su već neke došle do transfera, a ja tek na punkciji.

Jedno pitanje, koliko dugo nakon transfera ste dobile pošto otpusno pismo. Naime meni su ostala još tri embrija za koje su rekli da će ako se budu razvijali bit zamrznuti, pa s nestrpljenjem čekam taj papir da vidim što je bilo na kraju.

----------


## kiki30

aneri,evo i ja čekam,već je mjesec dana-nisam izdržala pa sam poslala email pa su mi javili

----------


## Gabi25

Evo da i ja javim - nakon jučerašnje punkcije dobili 17js- transfer u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

kod mene ništa novo, pikanje i dalje u tijeku  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

*Gabi25*, pa to je fantastično, 17 js :Klap: !!!
Šaljem ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da dobijete što više blastica :Very Happy:

----------


## Strumpfica

23 js
punkcija bezbolna-kako bi to tek izgledalo da je rađeno na živo kod nas?
ali sad kad sam došla doma me sve boli za poluditi, ima tko koji koristan savjet osim da pijem puno tekućine?

----------


## aneri

Štrumfice, nama je sestra nakon punkcije rekla da ako budemo imale bolove slobodno popijemo analgetik.

----------


## molu

cure, baš neke lijepe vijesti u zadnje vrijeme :Very Happy: 

Gabi25, Strumpfica, chiara baš ste prave nesilice :Cool: 

~~~~~~~~~~ za transfere

zedra~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće da narastu i da ih bude lijepi broj

----------


## chiara

Štrumfice - slobodno popij ono što inaće piješ za bolove...ja pijem ibuprofen pa sam popila njega i jedan normabel od 2mg i baš mi je pomoglo jer me sinoć baš jako bolilo...ali evo danas sam ok tu i tamo osjećam bol ali ne prejaku...

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice jesu ti dali infuziju da spriječe eventualnu hiperstimulaciju? 
I cure su ti već rekle, možeš popiti protiv bolova ono što inače piješ

----------


## Strumpfica

Ma problem je što doma imam samo lupocet, ali bolje išta nego  ništa....danas je malo bolje ali i dalje se čudno osjećam. Pitala sam dr  oko hiperstimulacije, ona misli da do toga kod mene ne bi trebalo doći i  da trebam piti puno tekućine (4 litre dnevo) tako da pijem i pijem i  pijem i već mi je zlo od toliko čaja....a valjda bu sutra bolje neg  danas-paše mi dok ležim i dok spavam  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Evo i mene, večeras štoperica, punkcija utorak ujutro..folikulići od 17-20 mm.

----------


## loks

pozzz svima...punkc. je bila u pet 3.12. dobili smo 10 js i transf u sri, zvat će prije ako bude problema za šta se nadamo i molimo da neće. samo da se sad u labu lipo upoznaju, tulumare,izljube, izkeksaju i da spremni čekaju u sri da se vrate svojoj mami na čuvanje i tati na maženje. 
da ne imenujem svakog posebno...svim dragim suborkama sa punkcije u 16 želim najljepši mogući završetak svega ovoga...i onima na punkc prije i kasnije, i onima koji su još na uzv i čekaju punkc...sve to ništa ne znači...bitno je da smo mi i naše lipše polovice dali dobroga "materijala" da imaju sa čime delat i da ono što vrate bude ono pravo...a sad kad je izvađeno, spajano, razdiljeno nije ni najmanje bitno! i znate šta mi je još bilo jako simpatično...pa naši dragi muževi su bili više zabrinuti nego mi. svi u brizi gledaju,slušaju i delaju ća im se reče, a mi ga čakulamo ko da smo na kafelu...ahhh žene! ništa nam neće ovi dan pokvarit, lalala!!!
pusa svima!!!

----------


## molu

loks super brojka! ~~~~~~Da bude lijepih blastica

----------


## žena zmaj

> Evo da i ja javim - nakon jučerašnje punkcije dobili 17js- transfer u srijedu



supeeer čestitam!!!!! nadam se da ćeš uskoro ugledati svoj +

p.s. ja sam svoj ugledala jučer   :Smile: )))   na opće iznenađenje....

----------


## zedra

cure koije čekate transfer blastica, što su vam rekli, kada jave ako je slučajno transfer 3. dan? i još jedno pitanje, gdje se događaju punkcije? piše mi na papiru ginekologija pritličje.To nije podrum gdje su ambulante ili?

zmaj, :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

zedra rekli su danas zvati između 9 i 10h ujutro ako ne bi nešto bilo u redu pa da se danas 3. dan dođe na transfer- i mene je bilo strah ali nisu me zvali...
punkcije su ti kad uđeš u zgradu po stepenicama gore, muževi su materijal davali u podrumu a na tom prvom katu se nalazi dnevni boravak gdje se presvučeš i čekaš.
sretno i vibram iz petnih žila za puuuuuuuuuno stanica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## GIZMOS

> supeeer čestitam!!!!! nadam se da ćeš uskoro ugledati svoj +
> 
> p.s. ja sam svoj ugledala jučer ))) na opće iznenađenje....


*Žena zmaj*, čestitke na plusu!!!  :Very Happy: Jesi bila u postupku u Mb ili?

*Gabi25, Loks, Štrumfica, Chiara*...ovdje sve frca od velikog broja jajnih stanica! Prekrasno i puno sreče svima i neka do transfera dogura što veći broj blastica!!!

*Zedra*, i tvoji folikuli obečavaju...

----------


## Strumpfica

Nama od subote uopće nisu kao mogućnost dali da će zvati ranije(bila je anesteziologica i doktorica, čudan tim), cure koje su imale malo stanica su naručene za sutra (mislim do 5 ili 6 stanica broje kao malo) a sve cure s više stanica su naručene za četvrtak. Transfer se događa tamo gdje su i punkcije, ali nisam baš pazila- za transfer ako se ne varam ne trebamo biti na tašte i ne trebamo imati prazan mjehur? 

Gabi, kako se osjećaš(budući da su i tebe dosta ispikali na punkciji)? Meni se čini da mi je svaki dan sve bolje, ali još uvijek se ne osjećam 100%. Već mi je dosta čja, tri litre dnevno je jaaako puno...

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice ni nama to nisu striktno rekli da će nas zvati ali znam to već od prije-u slučaju da se nešto dobro ne razvija zovu.
Za transfer ne moramo biti na tašte a za mjehur nemam pojma- veljda će nam reći.

Mene je još probadalo za vikend, jučer sam imala dosta veliki pritisak na mjehur, ono čim bi mi se piškilo morala sam na wc inače me počelo boljeti ali danas mi je već puno puno bolje, kao da ništa nije bilo. Do transfera će proći, ja sam čitavi vikend odmarala

----------


## Strumpfica

Mene malo brine što kad krenem na wc ko da mi trbuh razmišlja što sad, pa malo zaboli i onda krene ono što treba krenuti i sve je u redu. ko da mi jajnici nekako blokiraju mjehur....čudno
I ja se nadam da će do transfera proći, već vidim da mi je danas bolje
Ali sad dok ležim doma me ubija znatiželja o tome kako nam se mrvice razvijaju i koliko ih ima!

----------


## Gabi25

Nisi jedina  :Smile:  Ali ova priča nas je odavno naučila da strpljenje jedino pali...

----------


## chiara

cure mene su ipak danas zvali ali oko 11.30....kad sam vidila pozivni iz sloveniji mislila sam da ću se onesvijestiti....grozan osjećaj
Stanje je ovako od 13 j.stanica radili su na njih 9, a od tih devet samo su se 3 oplodile. Danas su 2 sedmerostanične a 1 osmerostanična
Zvali su me da mi to kažu i pitali da li sam u MAriboru kao da jesam da bi mi danas vratili, ali budući sam u Zg da ćemo ipak pričekati do srijede.
Ja sam se onda cijela prepala uglavnom objašnjenje njihovo je da je to u redu da su dobre samo je bitno da se nastave razvijati do srijede jer kao da je ista stvar vratili mi ih oni danas ili ostavili tamo dase razvijaju do srijede. Tako da ćemo u srijedu vidjeti dokle su dogurale ako se nastave razvijati imat ću transfer a ako ostanu na ovome ništa od transfera...
Ne moram vam ni reći kako se osjećam danas sve mi je palo u vodu...grozno a tako sam bila sretan...
Mislim nije mi jasno zašto s onda zvala kad su na kraju rekli da je to u redu i  da će vidjeti do srijede kako se razvijaju??
Ima li to slićno iskustvo?
Ili zna li tko koliko je normalno da se u tri dana razviju?

Drugim curama želim svu sreću.

----------


## Gabi25

chiara znam jednu curu koja je imala 9js u MB, od toga 7 dobrih a 4 se nisu uopće oplodile, zvali je 3.dan ali je ona otišla na transfer taj isti dan i danas nosi blizance (vratili joj 3 emberija, dva odlična za 3. dan, jedan malo lošiji). Kad je već ovako kako je, nadaj se najboljem a ja ću misliti na tebe i moliti se da ove 3 doguraju do barem morula~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jako mi je žao ali nije još sve propalo, još ima nade :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, zaboravila sam ti napisati da je nekakav normalan razvoj embrija da 3. dan bude 8-stanični tako da ni 7-stanični nije loš i ima još šanse da se razviju u blastociste 5.dan

----------


## Jelena

chiara, nemoj brinuti previše. Imaš tri solidna embrija. 8 stanica je u biti maksimalno koliko se dobiva 3. dan, a zna biti i 5 i 6, a 7 definitivno nije loše. Kultiviranje do stadija blastociste košta, a donosi prednost samo ako imaš puno dobrih embrija pa se najbolji izabere.

Sretno!

----------


## chiara

Gabi hvala ti sad si me malo umirila...pa po tome znaći da ovi moji i nisu tako loši samo trebaju nastaviti napredovat...uh tako sam tužna i potištena stvarno se nadam da će mi Bog pomoći....

----------


## Kadauna

upravo tako kako je Gabi25 napisala, ne boj se, nema pravila. Znam, mirnije se spava ako ima više embrija, ali ovo su tvoji and go for it girl  :Smile: )

Ja znam jednu koja nosi curicu od samo jednog embrija osmostaničnog 3. dan :Grin: 

Isto tako znam dosta cura koje unatoč blasticama nisu uspjele........ stoga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje s ova tri embrija.

----------


## zedra

chiara~~~~~~~~~za tvoja tri embrija! I baš kao što kažu cure, jako su dobri za 3. dan, treba u njih vjerovati...

----------


## 2hope

*chiara*, kao što su cure već rekle to su tri stvarno solidna embrija, dakle to jesu tri velike nade.
Znam da se jako brineš, ali i nadaj se najboljem  :Love: 

Pozdrav svim mariborčankama i držite se cure.

----------


## zeljana

Gabi25, Loks, Štrumfica  bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
chiara to sve odlicno zvuci, bice sve ok :Smile: 
Sretno svim curama!!!

----------


## kety28

> cure mene su ipak danas zvali ali oko 11.30....kad sam vidila pozivni iz sloveniji mislila sam da ću se onesvijestiti....grozan osjećaj
> Stanje je ovako od 13 j.stanica radili su na njih 9, a od tih devet samo su se 3 oplodile. Danas su 2 sedmerostanične a 1 osmerostanična
> Zvali su me da mi to kažu i pitali da li sam u MAriboru kao da jesam da bi mi danas vratili, ali budući sam u Zg da ćemo ipak pričekati do srijede.
> Ja sam se onda cijela prepala uglavnom objašnjenje njihovo je da je to u redu da su dobre samo je bitno da se nastave razvijati do srijede jer kao da je ista stvar vratili mi ih oni danas ili ostavili tamo dase razvijaju do srijede. Tako da ćemo u srijedu vidjeti dokle su dogurale ako se nastave razvijati imat ću transfer a ako ostanu na ovome ništa od transfera...
> Ne moram vam ni reći kako se osjećam danas sve mi je palo u vodu...grozno a tako sam bila sretan...
> Mislim nije mi jasno zašto s onda zvala kad su na kraju rekli da je to u redu i  da će vidjeti do srijede kako se razvijaju??
> Ima li to slićno iskustvo?
> Ili zna li tko koliko je normalno da se u tri dana razviju?
> 
> Drugim curama želim svu sreću.


 5
Chiara ja sam u ovom postupku imala samo 3. jaj. stanice koje su oplodili, do trećeg dana transfer  dva zametka 5 i 6 stanična . Beta 992

----------


## tuzna

cure,jutro.ev mene sa pitanjem:
moja jetrva dobial juce papir da joj je termmin u septembru 2010.,da 3 mjeseca prije postupka posalje nalaze (to znaci u junu?), te neki upitnik o lijecenju ranije i anamnezi(to se slaje sestri Suzani)eh,sad,je l i taj upitnik salje sa nalazima u junu ili odmah da ga popuni i posalje?

----------


## Gabi25

tuzna može ih ona poslati i prije ali najkasnije do juna. Kad šalje nalaze onda sa time neka pošalje i upitnik, tako sam barem ja

----------


## tuzna

kad si ti slala? mozda bi bilo bolje malo ranije,ako nesto ne bude ok da ima vremena za lijeciti.
mislila sam da traze vise nalaza:smao hormone,spermiogram i one zarazne za obje(HIV,hepatitis,sifilis)

----------


## aneri

Gabi, nisam uspjela nigdje vidjeti, kako je prošao transfer?

----------


## Gabi25

aneri transfer je sutra  :Smile: 
tuzna ja sam slala dodatne nalaze negdje u 5.mjesecu a rekli su mi mislim do kraja kolovoza da ih pošaljem.

----------


## aneri

O, sve sam ja to pomiješala, uzevši u obzir hormonski status i da je danas 9dnt, ništa čudno.  :Laughing: 
Sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## loks

chiara ~~~~~ i sve će bit ok. evo cure su ti potvrdile da to ne mora ništa značit a i moje je mišljenje takvo. znam i ja nekoliko trudnica sa 6staničnim ili 7stan vraćenim treći dan i završilo sve kako treba, a znam i one koje nažalost sa blasticama nisu uspjele. nemamo mi pojma kakva nas sudbina čeka, nijedna od nas, samo se ti lipo smiri i šta je najbitnije vjeruj u svoje mrve da su to one prave. bit će sve u redu, sutra se vidimo  :Kiss:  i nadajmo se da ćemo sve na grani prijavljivat mrve u trbuhu  :Laughing: 
žena zmaj  :Very Happy:  za plusić da trudnoća bude školska
zedra punkcija je odmah u prizemlju (ako sam dobro skužila). ako već prije nisi bila u bolnici zgrada ti je broj 3 i koga god da pitaš svi će te uljudno usmjerit di trebaš ići (čak i dobre tete u dućanu). a isto tako i u bolnici, mada čim uđeš ima natpisi sa odjelima tako da ne možeš fulat.

----------


## zedra

evo i mene, imam 13 js!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moram pohvaliti osoblje tamo, zaista su ljubazni, srdačni, i krajnje profesionalni. I prof. V. je tamo!

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo zedra, super brojkica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
loks, chiara, vidimo se sutra :Love:

----------


## loks

hahaha ovo me nasmijalo...ja kao objašnjavam zedri di je punkcija a žena to sve već odradila...super brojkica a sad nek se lipo dijele!!!

----------


## žena zmaj

> *Žena zmaj*, čestitke na plusu!!! Jesi bila u postupku u Mb ili?
> 
> *Gabi25, Loks, Štrumfica, Chiara*...ovdje sve frca od velikog broja jajnih stanica! Prekrasno i puno sreče svima i neka do transfera dogura što veći broj blastica!!!
> 
> *Zedra*, i tvoji folikuli obečavaju...


nisam bila u postupku nigdje jer nam se dogodilo čudo i ostala sam prirodno trudna. mm je dijagnoza bila OAT i nemožemo vjerovati da smo uspjeli!!!!! 
inače slijedeće godine smo se spremali u postupak a dobili smo najljepši poklon za sv.Nikolu....

sretno svim curama u postupku, velika pusa Gabi25 i nadam se da ćemo zajedno gurati kolica!!!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Bravo Zedra!

Ja se još uvijek ne osijećam 100% . Jučer sam prestala piti antibiotike, sad pijem jako puno čaja i stalno visim ne wc-u (svakih pol sata-sat). Bojim se da će nas u četvrtak poslati kući bez obavljenog posla, da će se odlučiti na smrzavanje dok se ja ne izliječim  :Sad: 
Nadam se da će u četvrtak prof V. biti tamo jer se neki dan s dr Kovač baš i nisam uspjela nešto korisno iskonzultirati. Nije mi uopće "sjela" ni ona ni anesteziologica koja je kasnila (umjesto u 8 punkcija je počela u 10) i cijelo vrijeme je visila na telefonu pokušavajući si dogovoriti termin za masažu....

----------


## petra30

Gabi25, držim vam fige za sutra i da uskoro postaneš mama  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## Strumpfica

Sretno svima sutra!

----------


## sretna35

> Gabi25, držim vam fige za sutra i da uskoro postaneš mama


xxx

----------


## Marnie

Malo ću se prikrpati ovdje da zaželim dragim curama sretno na transferu sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

Sretno svim curkama na transferu sutra, a posebno mojoj dragoj *loks*!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala cure svima, već smo nestrpljivi da odemo po naše bebice :Embarassed: 

Strumpfice sretno i tebi prekosutra!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, sretno danas u Mb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

> Cure, sretno danas u Mb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strumpfica

> Hvala cure svima, već smo nestrpljivi da odemo po naše bebice
> 
> Strumpfice sretno i tebi prekosutra!!!


Hvala, hvala, jedva čekam da javite kak je to dana sprošlo!

----------


## rozalija

> Cure, sretno danas u Mb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## ivica_k

i ja se pridružujem "vibralicama", za sve cure i njihove prosinačke postupke!

----------


## mare157

> Sretno svim curkama na transferu sutra, a posebno mojoj dragoj *loks*!!!


x
Popravite statistiku nas koje smo bile u 10.mj!!

----------


## MARINA25

Sretno cure.....da vam ovaj mjesec i godina ostane u najlipsem sjecanju...

----------


## Gabi25

Evo nas- čuvamo 2 blastice  :Smile: 
Ali nemamo ništa zamrznuto

----------


## zedra

Gabi, ti su onda superselektirani i dobri...~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najsretniji Božić ove godine!!

----------


## vulkan

*loks* draga sretno za transfer i neka ti ovaj Božić i Nova godina donesu najljepši poklon ikad....Šumskica je krenula prva,ti češ biti za njom pa naša bebach pa redom mare157,snekica ,Ambra pa ja...sretno,sretno,sretno tebi a i nama!!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Gabi sad se opusti i dobro ih čuvaj!
Jel se smije znati koliko ste vi to danas platili (da sutra ne bi bilo šokova)....a kako su prošli ostali koji su danas imali transfer? Jel bio dr V?

Ja moram reći da sam se danas prvi dan nakon punkcije osjećala OK

----------


## 2hope

*Gabi25*, čuvajte se.... :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*Gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## zedra

2hope, imaš pp

----------


## ksena28

Gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dve superduper blastice!!!!

----------


## chiara

evo i ja se javljam sa lijepim vijestima...nakon što sam se onoliko prepala u ponedjeljak sve je danas dobro prošlo...
sve tri jajne stanice su došle do blastocista. 2 mrvice smo vratili a za ovu 1 će nam sutra javiti jes je zamrznuli ili ne...
sada najgori dio svega...iščekivanje...

----------


## Strumpfica

Chiara super, viš da je ipak bilo bolje još malo pričekati! Kladim se da će ovu preostalu zamrznuti!

----------


## MARINA25

Cure na koga da preporucim postu za Marbor?

----------


## Strumpfica

Nama su danas vratili 2 embrija, ostakak su zamrznuli-točan broj ćemo  saznati za 10tak dana kad dobijemo otpusno pismo. Sugerirali su nam  vratiti samo jednog, no mi smo odlučili kockati se s dva. Sad čekanje do  bete.....
Mi smo im zadnja ovogodišnja grupa "samoplačilnika". Klinika  neće raditi tijekom siječnja i veljače punkcije, ali  će vjerojatno biti FETova (no ni za taj dio nisu još 100% sigurni)

----------


## petra30

Gabi, držimo fige i dalje, nek ove dvije beboline budu uporne i neka vam uljepšaju Božić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> * Klinika  neće raditi tijekom siječnja i veljače punkcije, ali  će vjerojatno biti FETova (no ni za taj dio nisu još 100% sigurni)*


oprosti Strumpfice, morala sam zaboldati ovo, vjerujem da je curama ovaj info jako važan. 

Inače ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas. Brijem da ima još forumašica u Mb koji čekaju transfer, *Zedra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim da čeka transfer u nedjelju :Yes:

----------


## Mury

Svim čekalicama bete, transfera, punkcija i ostalog puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Gabi, mrvice su prekrasne :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strumpfica

> oprosti Strumpfice, morala sam zaboldati ovo, vjerujem da je curama ovaj info jako važan. 
> 
> Inače ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas. Brijem da ima još forumašica u Mb koji čekaju transfer, *Zedra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim da čeka transfer u nedjelju


Das, da, odraditi će nas koje smo započele u prosincu, imaju još jednu turu domaćih cura za punkciju, onda počinju praznici i renoviranje.

----------


## krol

Molim vas da mi neka koja se razumije ili ima iskustva odgovori.Naime,mojoj supruzi je danas 13 dan od transfera,juce joj se pojavilo malo smedjeg,cokoladnog traga na gacicama,jutros je radila onaj test prima stick i negativan je.Da li je rano za betu,da li je moguce da 13 dan beta bude manja od 25 i postoji li neka vrijednost bete u ovom periodu?Dokrtor V. iz Mb joj je napisao da radi betu u ponedjeljak 13.Da li je moguca ovako kasna implantacija jer joj je vracen cetverostanicni embrij?
Znam da se davljenik i za slamku hvata ali ovakav pritisak,strahove,iscekivanja nikome pozelio ne bih.

----------


## Jelena

Znam slučajeve kada je testić bio negativan, a beta pozitivna, tako da možete probati napraviti betu, trebala bi se već vidjeti neka brojkica. Nema tako kasne implantacije, odnosno, ako je i bila danas, embrij na žalost nema velike šanse da preživi, bio je neki članak o tome kolika je šansa embriju da preživi ovisno o danu implantacije, ne znam više gdje. Smeđi spotting ne mora nužno biti ni početak menstruacije, ni implantacija.
Sretno i većina nas pozna taj osjećaj, na žalost...

----------


## ina33

> Molim vas da mi neka koja se razumije ili ima iskustva odgovori.Naime,mojoj supruzi je danas 13 dan od transfera,juce joj se pojavilo malo smedjeg,cokoladnog traga na gacicama,jutros je radila onaj test prima stick i negativan je.Da li je rano za betu,da li je moguce da 13 dan beta bude manja od 25 i postoji li neka vrijednost bete u ovom periodu?Dokrtor V. iz Mb joj je napisao da radi betu u ponedjeljak 13.Da li je moguca ovako kasna implantacija jer joj je vracen cetverostanicni embrij?
> Znam da se davljenik i za slamku hvata ali ovakav pritisak,strahove,iscekivanja nikome pozelio ne bih.


Krol, stvarno svi poznajemo taj osjećaj, na žalost. 13 dan nakon transfera beta bi, u pravilu, trebala bit troznamenkasta ako je sve OK. Ako nije OK, iz iskustva, za većinu slučajeva je bolje da je negativno jer kasne implantacije često znače i krom. nepravilne embrije, takve trudnoće najčešće završe missed abom (završava se kiretažom), ako ima sreće, onda su biokemijske (odmah ode s menstruacijom). 

Smeđi spotting, teško ti je reći, ali ako je na utrogestanima, oni znaju malo spriječit menstrualno krvarenje da krene punom parom. 

Iz samog spottinga ne možete zaključiti ništa - niti implantaciju, niti da je menstruacija, jer je bilo žena sa doslovno menstrualnim krvarenjem, a bile su trudne. 

Test za trudnoću - isto je na bete oko 100-tke nekima znao bit negativan. 

Jedina će beta jednoznačno pokazati, ovo drugo je sve malo... gatanje u grah, tj. može bit ovo ili može bit ono. 13 dan nakon transfera nije rano za betu. Sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

13 dan nakon transfera nije rano za betu, ali najbolje bi vam bilo izdržite do pon i vadite betu kad je propisano, smanjit ćete dubioze. 

Sada ne možete ništa napraviti, da zovete Maribor rekli bi vam, vjerojatno, nastaviti s terapijom do bete. Gotovo ništa što tvoja supruga napravi ili propusti napraviti nije imalo niti će imati ključan utjecaj na ishod trudnoće, jer je sve određeno već u laboratoriju - tj. gotovo pa sve je na embriju, na njegovoj citogenetici (čitaj: je li bio taj "dobitan" ili nije).

Sretno!!!

----------


## krol

Hvala vam...izvadila je krv bice beta u 13,30 pa sta Bog da.....

----------


## ina33

Tako je. Sretno! Niste mogli ništa popravit ili pokvarit nakon transfera, sudbina tog embrija je određena već u labu.

----------


## krol

Nazalost nula ko kuca iliti 0,6.
I sta sad?Koliko se mora cekati na novi postupak?Mislim zbog zeninog zdravlja.Jel opet Maribor ili ici nekuda drugo,recimo Prag?Mijenjaju li  protokol jer ovaj sa menopurima je dao skroz mrsav rezultat ili uvijek tuku isto?Ili je to do godina pa ne moze bolje?
Ah,sto pitanja a nigdje odgovora....

----------


## Strumpfica

Samo budite uporni i upaliti će, mora upaliti! Na novi postupak u MB se  čeka oko godinu dana, u Ljubljani je dr. Reš rekao da se može ponoviti već nakon  cca 3 mjeseca(tamo se brže tj gotovo odmah dođe na red), za Prag ne znam, čini mi se jako daleko i nezgodno. A  uvijek možete probati i u RH.
Što se tiče menopura i protokola, dr V mi je objasnio da negdje do cca 39. godine ide s gonalima, a starijima od 39 sa menopurima....ima još neki Purogen i neki Merional za koje sam čula da se spominju, no ne znam kakvi su to lijekovi....
SAMO BUDITE UPORNI

----------


## mare41

krol, opcija vam je Cito u Splitu (možda prirodnjaci do stimuliranog), Prag za stimulirani, za novu stimulaciju se čeka u pravilu 6 mjeseci, al neki kažu (za starije koji nemaju vremena čekati) da može i pauza 3-4 mjeseca. Uvijek i svakome možete napisati mail i dogovoriti konzultacije. Žao mi je zbog ovakvog ishoda.

----------


## ina33

Krol, žao mi je!

Ako želiš istinu u glavu, i ako ste vi oni od 40+ (žena), i ako ste ono imali samo 1 embrij, i to četverostanični (sve to zvuči loše, iako, i biolozi s iskustvom znaju reć - ništa od toga, pa ih svaku toliko neko demantira), savjetovala bih vam sljedeće:

- reci koliko ste stanica dobili
- reci koliki je ženin FSH i AMH
- reci ako ti imaš ti neki koma spermiogram (ono blago nešto nema veze)
- ima li žena već djece (sekundarna neplodnost je bolja dijagnoza)
- reci je li imate sredstava dostatno (možeš i preko PP-a da sad ne bezeciramo ovaj topic)

Načelno - to je najvjerojatnije do godina, u Mariboru mogu nešto malo prilagođavat progokol (cetrotide itd.). Idući put vas mogu primit za godinu dana, u novu stimulaciju možete za 3-4 mjeseca, uzimajući u obzir dob, ali vas MB neće moć prmit, ako ste negdje Istra, najviše vam se isplati Reš u Ljubljani/postojni. Za vidjet je li svam se isplati stimulacija ili vam je bolje ići u Hrvatskoj na prirodnjake treba procjena ovarijkse rezerve.

Razmislite o Pragu i donacijji, ako vam je emotivna opcija.

Trudnoće u 40+, na žalost, s vl. stanicama su prije sporadične, nego očekivane.

Držite se i sretno dalje!

----------


## ina33

Mislim, ne kažem da se ne mogu dogoditi, ali zahtijevaju veliki ulog truda i vremena, za male šanse, i jako puno sreće iznad svega. A iskreno, niti upornost nije svemoguća, tj. dobro je i moće ise resetirati na nešto što je realnije da će uroditi plodom u realnom vremenu.

----------


## ina33

I da, smisleno bi vam, po meni, bilo ponoviti još 2-3 postupka s vl. stanicama, ako možete, i možda vam stvarno CITO nije loša opcija zbog toga jer je manje opterećena pacijentima.

----------


## hello kitty

Iako je prošlo malo vremena  od gubitka moja dva dječačića,  bacam se ponovo u postupke. Dugo se čeka pa se valja pripremiti.Recite mi na koji broj zovete jer čini mi se dobit ih nemoguća misija...? I što sve treba poslat od papira jer svatko napiše nešto pa više nisam sigurna?
Može li se uopće još naručivati za konzultacije s obzirom da renoviraju ?

----------


## krol

ina imas pp

----------


## ina33

I ti isto. I, nije uvijek upornost sve, niti misli pozitivno i ne mora uvijek uspjeti. Znam ljude s masu upornosti, proveli godine po čekaonoama itd. Nema garancija, neke dijagnoze su teže, neke lakše i o tome treba otvoreno. Sretno, što treba - a ti pitaj, pomoći ću koliko mogu.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, nitko nema staklenu kugulu, ali se odokativno može reći pravilo kome su šanse skoro 80% unutar 4 postupka, a kome su daleko manje, užasno ovisi o godinama žene i dg općenitoj. Iznimke su tu da potvrde pravilo. Sretno, što treba - a ti pitaj, pomoći ću koliko mogu, najotvorenije, iz svog laičkog iskustva življenja ove teme skoro pa desetljeće.

----------


## krol

Ina,inbox ti je pun kao sipak.  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Cure s mariborskim iskustvom molim vas za malu pomoć!
Dobila sam obavijest da mi je planiran postupak za 4 mjesec 2011.godine. 
Obzirom na relativno kratko vrijeme do tada i predstojeće blagdane, ne bih ni pokušavala dogovoriti neke predkonzultacije, već bih išla na 1 UZV u Maribor i to radi dogovora sa dr. u vezi stimulacije  (gonali ili menopur).
Zanima me:
- kada točno nakon kontracepcijskih tabl. i u kojem dijelu postupka se ide na taj 1 kontrolni UZV i da li dobijem točan datum u protokolu (čini mi se da da, ali više nisam sigurna ni u što, pa sve provjeravam)
- kada nakon tog UZV-a krećem sa stimulacijom i hoću li imati dovoljno vremena nabaviti potrebne injekcije ako budem čekala do tada
-za kupovinu lijekova u RH mogu li ih kupiti u ljekarni na temelju protokola ili moram tražiti recept od moga ginekologa pa tek onda kupovati potrebno.
Molim vas ne ljutite se ako su pitanja bedasta, ali živim u Slavoniji i meni je problem nabaviti i lijekove u kratkom vremenu, a moram koordinirati i mog ginekologa zbog eventualno potrebnih recepata.

----------


## Gabi25

modesty, datum prvog uzv-a će ti pisati na protokolu i taj dan se kreće sa stimulacijom. To je meni bio 5.dan nakon prestanka sa kontracepcijom i 2dc. Ja sam lijekove kupovala u Mb taj dan pa mi to nije bio problem, dobiješ od njih recept. Neke cure su kupovale lijekove i prije kod nas- a vezano za recept će ti one bolje reći. Ja sam za decapeptyle imala recept od gina, nisam htjela riskirati.

----------


## mare41

Što se tiče privatnih recepata za kupnju lijekova-ne treba ih imati, ja nisam ni protokol pokazala.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam isto sve lijekove dobila bez recepata i bez povijesti bolesti, pa tako i pilule i decapeptyle i gonale, ali nedavno sam bila u ljekarni i čovjeku ispred mene su odbili dati voltaren bez recepta i tada je apotekarka objašnjavala da imaju od nedavno velike kontrole i da više ništa ne mogu davati bez recepta (osim onog što inače ide bez recepta). Nakon toga sam gledala i jednu emisiju o tome (Provjereno) gdje su se bavili tom temom...PS:a opet, neki dan sam ostala bez utrogestana i kupila ih bez recepta (valjda ovisi o apotekaru)

----------


## marija_sa

draga *modesty4* ja am bila na konsultacijama u 6 mjesecu ove godine i imam termin za IVF april /maj i jos uvijek nisam dobila tu potvrdu o kojoj ti pricas.Kada si je tacno dobila i koji ti je termin?
Cure,treba li onda da zovem i provjerim sta ej sa mnom?

----------


## Strumpfica

Modesty 4 dobiti ćeš detaljne upute na vrijeme mailom i pismeno (2-3 mjeseca ranije), nakon što ih dešifriraš sve će biti jasno kada koje pilule, kada koje injekcije i kada je UZV. UZV svakako potvrdi mailom dva tjedna prije no što je planiran da ti dodijele termin. Ako imaš manje od 35godina staviti će te sigurno na gonale, doktor V ne voli "mladima" davati menopure, i Gonali su značajno jeftiniji za kupiti u ZG nego u MB, samo što se to gonali iz ZG trebaju mućkati a ovi iz MB su već smućkani.

----------


## delfin

*strumfica,* možeš li reći koja je cijena gonala u zg, a koja u mb? Čisto da se znamo organizirati mi koje ćemo u postupke. TNX!

----------


## Strumpfica

u zg je komad 190 kn za gotovinu. U MB smo kupovali Pen i to Gonal F 300=121,31 EUR (jedan od 300= kao četiri ova koja se kupe u ZG)

----------


## Jelena

> Ja sam isto sve lijekove dobila bez recepata i bez povijesti bolesti, pa tako i pilule i decapeptyle i gonale, ali nedavno sam bila u ljekarni i čovjeku ispred mene su odbili dati voltaren bez recepta i tada je apotekarka objašnjavala da imaju od nedavno velike kontrole i da više ništa ne mogu davati bez recepta (osim onog što inače ide bez recepta). Nakon toga sam gledala i jednu emisiju o tome (Provjereno) gdje su se bavili tom temom...PS:a opet, neki dan sam ostala bez utrogestana i kupila ih bez recepta (valjda ovisi o apotekaru)


Ja sam čula istu stvar baš za Voltaren. Možda su samo postrožili za analgetike.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni su isto tako rekli za Nalgesin i bromergon niš mi nisu htjeli dati bez recepta, i to sam pitala u 2 različite apoteke, isto čula da su odnedavno dobili zabranu. A u Zg sam dobila Menopure bez recepta valjda je ženska zaboravila pitat

----------


## ina33

Postrožili su za sve živo (ZG) - ketonal - išla kod opće po recept, ne daju garasone, tobrex itd.

----------


## AuroraBlu

A najsmješnije mi je ovo: (bayerov) aspirin se ne može dobiti bez recepta, a plivin andol može  :Grin:

----------


## seka35

ja sam danas kontaktirala dr,res ljubljana za novi postupak.ima li tko kakvih iskustava

----------


## Dea2010

Seka35 zvala si ili slala mail? Kad si se naručila? Mene isto zanima jer se i ja planiram uskoro uputiti u tom pravcu, pa da znam što me čeka.

----------


## seka35

poslala sam danas mejl i dobila odgovor odmah. dr. res mi pisao da mogu da dodem na konsultacije slijedeci tjedan,ali posto smo odsutni od kuce onda nam j
e zakazao 3,1,2011

----------


## Dea2010

Pa to je super brzo - znači nema puno čekanja kod njega. Hvala na odgovoru i puno sreće u postupku!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure jeste vi vadile nove nalaze hormona prije postupka u Mariboru? Moji su stari preko godinu dana i dr. V rekao da ne trebaju novi vec samo da ponovimo HIV, Hepatitis i VDRL.
Briseve i papu cu sigurno raditi iza nove godine, a za hormone niti sama ne znam...
Btw. postupak nam je u 3. mjesecu.

----------


## seka35

dea 2010 ,naravno da je super sto se ne ceka ,jer mene to u mariboru zivcira ,protokoli ,sve kao na traci ,nemas puno kontakta s doktorima ,sestre dosta odraduju kao da su doktorice itd...
meni se osobno to ne svida 
bila sam na 1 ivf i 3 feta u mariboru i sad idem na drugu stranu.
ja znam da ima gore dosta uspjeha ,ali je i pacijenata dosta

----------


## amyx

> Cure s mariborskim iskustvom molim vas za malu pomoć!
> - kada nakon tog UZV-a krećem sa stimulacijom i hoću li imati dovoljno vremena nabaviti potrebne injekcije ako budem čekala do tada
> -za kupovinu lijekova u RH mogu li ih kupiti u ljekarni na temelju protokola ili moram tražiti recept od moga ginekologa pa tek onda kupovati potrebno.


Za apsolutno sve će te obavijestiti na vrijeme tako da tu nemaš brige. Taj dan kada odrađuješ prvi UZ ti je početak stimulacije, nekome je 2 a nekome 3 dc. Što se tiće ljekova  ja sam kupovala apsolutno sve bez recepta. Samo me je za konc, tablete u ljekarni tražila ime dr, a ja sam joj pokazala mail iz Mb di mi je pisalo da ih nabavim i to je to. Mislm da injekcije kod nas možeš kupiti i sa Slo receptom jer ih ionako plačaš a u ljekarni je njima samo bitno da imaju opravdanje za prodane ljekove.

----------


## ina33

Bugaboo, ako si u nekim "kritičnim" godinama kad se nešto već počinje događati, tipa debelo si prešla 35, čekni ih, za svaki slučaj.

----------


## bugaboo

Jos nisam, za 2 dana cu brojati 29 god...

----------


## tuzna

e,cure,je li iko od vas imao kakav smjestaj u Mariboru-Nova Vas?
pitam ako bi isla jetrva na konsultacije...

----------


## CERES

> ja sam danas kontaktirala dr,res ljubljana za novi postupak.ima li tko kakvih iskustava


Imam ja :Yes: , kod dr. Reša smo prošli dva ICSI postupka, Prvi je bio u 2 mj.2010, a drugi u 10 mj.2010., koji  je evo bio uspješan i sad sam u 12-tom tjednu :Zaljubljen: , inače kod mene je sve ok (36god.) suprug teška 
astehenozospermija. Presretni smo da smo tako "brzo" uspjeli i za nas se odluka da idemo samo kod njega u postupke pokazala ispravnom.

Inače, kod njega nema čekanja,za konzultacije i dogovor oko postupka možete ga kontaktirati na e-mail:*info@neplodnost.com*,na mailove
odgovara njegov sin Žan Reš koji je ujedno i jedan od biologa iz njegovog tima. 
Konzultacije i folikulometrije se obavljaju u Ljubljani u Zdravstvenom centru Dravlje, a punkcije i embriotransferi u Bolnici za ženske bolesti i porode u Postojni u sklopu koje dr.Reš ima svoj centar.

Cijena ICSI  postupka je 1.100 EUR i već dugo nije dizao cijene( tu ulazi i zamrzavanje embrija,bjedino se još dodatno plaća odmrzavanje) Ljekovi su također jeftiniji u Sloveniji, a mogu se kupiti i kod njega, s tim da ako vam ostane viška on će vam ih otkupiti po istoj cijeni.
Ako netko ima bilo kakvih pitanja,tu sam :Smile:

----------


## seka35

ceres ,svida mi se sve to kako si napisala . ja mislim da cu ja kod njega poceti vec sa januarskim ciklusom ,tako namje napisao ,a konsultacije su 3,1,2011

----------


## CERES

*seka 35,* puno sreće ti želim! Ako su ti ovo u nicku godine, nemaš šta puno čekati, možeš u postupak svaka 4 mjeseca... reci mu šta si sve do sada prošla i kakva je bila reakcija na stimulaciju...meni se prvi postupak( dugi protokol) pokazao totalni fijasko, samo tri stanice od kojih se tek jedna oplodila i ništa, na konzultacijama za drugi pokušaj odmah sam ga pitala za Antagonist protokol i rekao mi je da svakako trebamo nešto  mjenjati i da bi i on išao s tim protokolom, baš se nekako sve poklopilo, sviđa mi se što je dr.fleksibilan i razuman, nikakav ego trip na kakve sam nailazila kod nas, ma sve ga možeš pitati i sve mu reći.
Sretno svima!

----------


## seka35

ceres ,u nicku su mi godine i ja zurim ,ubacila u sestu brzinu!
 mi smo bili citavu ovu godinu u mariboru . ja iza sebe ima cetiri prirodne trudnoce od tog dvije vanmatericne i 1 ivf i 3 fet .
kod mene su jajovodi bili zacepleni  i prolaktin povise ,kod muza sve ok. dr. vlaosavljevic mi savjetovao da odstranim jajovode ,pa da idem na ivf ,no meni se nije dalo odstranjivati ,pa sam tako isla sve do cetvrtog puta .
tako da sam se odlucila ih odtraniti prije  cetvrtig feta .
odstranila laparaskopski i sad bila na cetvrtom fetu ,betu cekam 17,12,,ali napravila test 10-i dan ,neg .i mislim po meni da sad nema nista!
tako da sam vec zakazala termin kod dr.res eto to je ukratko.
izgubih 10 god ,a nista i nakad da mi promijene terapiju uvijek isto i to mi se nije svidilo ,pa sam sad tako odlucila!
bas ti hvala ,tako si mi ulila nadu!

----------


## CERES

seka35, ako si riješila jajovode i regulirala prolaktin, a vidim da dobro reagiraš čim si imala toliko smrzlića trebalo bi to biti ok, naravno, uz dobro pogođen i vođen protokol plus malo sreće...

----------


## seka35

jesam jako dobro reagirala .dobila 21 jajnu stanicu od tog se oplodili 19 ,a zamrznuli 8 kom s tim da smo potrosili 6 smrzlica i ostala jos dva,ali idem ja u ljubljanu ne vazano stoimam jos dva smrzlic.
znas li ti rade li tami ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ,posto ja redovno imam ovulacije?

----------


## CERES

seka35, vjerovatno rade i u prirodnom ciklusu, ali to ti  dr.Reš sigurno neće preporičiti jer je mala uspješnost u odnosu na stimulirani i izvedivo je jedino ako ti je klinika blizu kuće, pa da pokušavaš svaki mjesec...i to u pauzama između stimuliranih.

----------


## darmar

Pozdrav svima,
evo po prvi put i mene na forumu, pratim vas svaki dan i konačno odlučih da se javim, da podjelim s vama što više radosti, a što manje tuge.
Kao što stoji u potpisu, do sada smo imali dosta bezuspješnih pokušaja na VV, a sada sve nade polažemo u Mb, i tim dr.V. Već smo obavili konzultacije u 11 mj, i čekamo 3/2011, kada muž treba otići uraditi spermiogram da se vidi ima li šta za zamrznuti, a onda uz Božiju pomoć čekamo 6/2011. 
Svim trudnicama, iskrene čestitke, a čekalicama bete i postupaka želim svu sreću ovog svijeta.  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Htjela sam vam reći vezano za izdavanje lijekova (gonal, menopur...) bez recepta, da sam ja u ljekarni dobila informaciju da to nije nikakav problem i to nakon što sam objasnila da idem na postupak u inozemstvo,a čovjeku ispred mene nije prodala voltaren i rekla mu je da bez recepta ništa!

----------


## ina33

Ajme meni, fakat koje nebuloze. Ali, good to know, po ketonal ćemo na recept, za gonale i menopure, no frks.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma da to se i meni dogodilo a ja mislila da me slučajno zaboravila pitati recept

----------


## mare41

> jesam jako dobro reagirala .dobila 21 jajnu stanicu od tog se oplodili 19 ,a zamrznuli 8 kom s tim da smo potrosili 6 smrzlica i ostala jos dva,ali idem ja u ljubljanu ne vazano stoimam jos dva smrzlic.
> znas li ti rade li tami ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ,posto ja redovno imam ovulacije?


 Dr Reš radi, s tim što daje pola klomifena dnevno u prirodnjaku, valjda za svaki slučaj, meni je tada pobjegao folikul pola sata prije punkcije pa je radio inseminaciju, uglavnom prirodnjaci su lutrija!

----------


## amyx

I ja sam kupovala gonale bez ikakvog recepta, a nije bilo slučajno, jer sam prvo kupila 15 kom, a onda sam svaki dan išla po još toliko koliko je dr rekao da treba tako da mi ne ostaje i nikd me nitko nije ništa pitao  :Grin:

----------


## modesty4

Cure ja ću poluditi!
Toliko sam uporna i zovem Mb na sve moguće telefone radi dogovora oko konzultacija prije postupka i nigdje se nitko ne javlja!
Na 38631577101 mi se stalno javlja sekretarica nakon što odzvoni, a 38624207755 zvoni bez prestanka i nitko se ne javlja.
Naravno zvala sam u terminima kako je to i rečeno!?
Sada sam poslala mail na ivf.amb@ukc-mb.si, na ivf.mb@sb-mb.si i ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si, odnosno koje god adrese sam našla u papirima što su mi poslali.
Imate li kakav drugi broj tel. na koji se sada naručuje ili su to i dalje telefoni koje sam gore napisala?

----------


## zedra

modesta, probaj na ovaj mail poslati upit..odgovore za oko 8 dana
ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com

----------


## arnea76

modesty, mislim da oni od danas službeno ne rade, zbog renoviranjai godišnjih, ali pokušaj na 003862321 2462 od 14-15 h.
Maribor UKC
E-mail Address(es):
ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si.

Sretno !

----------


## modesty4

Hvala, pokušam sutra ponovo!

----------


## bugaboo

Modesty ja sam ih odmah dobila kad sam zvala na broj 0038624207755 u ordinaciju Magdalena Božić gdje dr. V odrađuje konzultacije svaki ponedjeljak. Na niti jedan drugi broj ih nisam uspjela dobiti ili ako bi mi se netko javio rekli bi da zovem kasnije.

Zvala sam cini mi se bas u ponedjeljak oko 17h i odmah mi se sestra javila pa ako ih danas ne uspijes dobiti zovi u ponedjeljak između 15.30 i 18h na taj broj i sigurno ces ih dobiti.

----------


## ina33

Modesty, to ti je standardna priča s Mariborom, na žalost, moraš bit bit jako strpljiva i uporna u komunikaciji i pokušavat na više mjesta, koji put izvan tih vremena i čekat da ti se posreći. Sretno!

----------


## darmar

Modesty, ja sam za konzultacije zvala slj.broj: 00386232212448 u vremenskom periodu od 14:30 do 15:00.
Sretno!

----------


## modesty4

Samo da vam kažem da sam jutros dobila mail od sestre Jasne i veli kako još nemaju termina za 2 mjesec i da zovem početkom Nove godine!
Još me zanima ako mi možete reći na koju adresu ste slale dodatne nalaze koje ste morale napraviti za Mb. Naime, dobila sam od njih gotovu kovertu sa adresom gdje je naznačena ambulanta Danijela Hanžel, a u papirima mi stoji da dodatnu dokumentaciju pošaljem na ruke Suzana Knuplež, pa sam zbunjena!

----------


## ivka

Ja sam takodje dobila gotovu kovertu na ime Marija Kristovic i poslala sam tako. Poslala sam proslog utorka i danas mi je stiglo pismo od njih. Ne znam sta su poslali jer nisam jos stigla kuci. Inace imam zakazano za april

----------


## modesty4

Ivka nas dvije ćemo zajedno u 4 mjesecu! Javi kakva pošta ti je stigla,jer čini mi se rano za protokol.
Cure imali još netko za 4 mjesec?

----------


## ivka

Javljam obavezno ali nista pre nedelje jer tek tada stizem kuci

----------


## 2hope

evo da se javim i na svoj ''matični'' topik
nažalost ovaj puta nismo uspjeli, M došla 26dc, nakon što mi je punkcija bila 17 dc,dakle 7dnt,
danas mi je 28 dc to je sad već prava M i prekinula sam s utrogestanima
prvi puta da nisam dočekala betu ali eto i to se događa.
ne znam još uvijek imamo li što smrznuto to bi ipak olakšalo trenutnu tugu.

Sa postupkom u Mb sam zadovoljna i svim osobljem, pogotovo što sam otkrila da nisam izgleda kandidat za duge protokole i možda gonal f
Nakon maratonske stimulacije od 14 dana, 36 gonala punkcije 17dc dobiveno je 8 stanica, radili su sa 6, oplodilo se 5 (IVF,iako smo do sada bili kandidati za ICSI, očito se spermiogram popravio).
3. dan je rađen transfer 2 embrija (5-6-staničnih embrija), čekamo obavijest da li je što smrznuto.
Iza sebe imam 2006 na VVstimulaciju menopurima, supresija 21 dc prethodnog ciklusa, 12 stanica, rezultat 10 blastica

Sad moramo malo posložiti da li ostati u Mb ili negdje drugdje....

pozdrav svim marborčankama, trudnicama i čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

*2hope* hvala ti sto si se javila s rezultatima tvog Mariborskog postupka. Jako mi je je zao sto on nije drugaciji...  :Sad:  Zelim ti ipak da se ti nakon ovoga sve poslozi kako treba i da iduci postupak bude onaj dobitni.  :Love: 

*arnea76*, *drenjica* i *pimbli* stalno gledam kada cete se i vi javiti sa svojim rezultatima... Nadam se da ce se barem jedna od vas javiti s dobrim vijestima.

A vrlo brzo ocekujemo jos i zadnje ovogodisnje Mariborske rezultate nasih forumasica: *Gabi25*, *seka35*, *loks*, *zedra* i *Strumpfica*. Zelim vam svima pozitivne bete pa da ovu godinu zakljucimo na najbolji moguci nacin!

----------


## zedra

2hope, suborko moja, neugodno sam se iznenadila sada, ali što reći-držite se, zagrlite svoga sina a onda u nove pobjede (možda zaista kratki protokol, Menopur ili nešto drugo probati)...Pozrav od mene i mm...

----------


## 2hope

Hvala cure na utješnim rječima, *zedra* draga drži mi se  :Heart:  ~~~

Mislim prvo napraviti pretrage vezano uz inhibin b i AMH, imam 35 godina, FSH je ok, 
pa si onda složiti neki hodogram oko stimulacije
Za sad imunologiju ostavljam po strani, to mi je nekako drži-ne daj priča. 
više me brine brojka i kvaliteta stanica.
Do sada smo muku mučili sa spermiogramom, međutim situacija se s godinama komplicira

----------


## ivka

Prosle nedelje sam poslala popunjen upitnik u Maribor (postupak predvidjen za april). U petak sam dobila pismo u kome me obavestavaju da su dobili dokumentaciju i da cu uputstvo o postupku dobiti tri meseca pre predvidjenog termina

----------


## pimbli

*Aurora* mislila sam da sam javila, ali ako nisam, evo za tvoju statistiku: beta je kod mene bila negativna, a slicicu embriona sam odnela kod dr. koja je surovo iskrena i kod koje sam radila prethodno VTO i rekla je da su embrioni bili odlicnog kvaliteta, ali da je kod mene verovatno problem tiroida... Kad ce kod tebe neki postupak i gde?

----------


## Aurora*

Draga* pimbli* posebno sam iscekivala vijesti od tebe i iskreno mi je zao sto one ni ovaj put nisu pozitivne.  :Sad:  Zapravo, bas sam sada tuzna sto ni tebi ovaj put nije uspjelo.  :Sad: 

Kazes da bi problem mogao biti u stitnjaci? Da li je to nesto sto si tek sada otkrila ili ti je taj problem poznat od ranije? Da li se radi "samo" o hipotireozi ili je nesto ozbiljnije? Ako su samo hormoni u pitanju to bi se trebalo moci relativno jednostavno regulirati s lijekovima pa se nadam da tu lezi kljuc do vaseg uspjeha...  :Love: 

Sto se mene tice moram priznati da mi se trenutno ali bas ne da niti razmisljati o postupcima. Vec nakon Maribora sam si nekako zadala da cu odmarati do Nove godine i od onda me jos uopce nije uhvatila zelja da ponovo krenem. Ipak ona neka ideja koju imamo gdje bi isli dalje je PFC Prag. Tamo negdje na proljece mozda, ako se prije nesto ne promjeni u meni...

----------


## pimbli

Aurora saljem ti pp

----------


## Iva15

Ja sam na konzultacijama bila u 3/2010, nakon toga dobila sam od njih upitnik o dosadašnjem liječenju neplodnosti koji sam popunila i poslala uz nalaze koje su nam rekli u MAriboru da još napravimo (na Suzanu Knuplež). Na to pismo mi nitko nije odgovorio. Ja računam da sam u postupku u 3-em mjesecu ali vidim da su oni šta računaju da su u 4-tom mjesecu već dobili protokol.

Ima možda još nekoga ko je bio u 3-em mjesecu a da ga još nisu kontaktirali ili bi im se trebala javit da me nisu di zagubili?

----------


## bugaboo

Iva15 ja sam u postupku u 3. mjesecu 2011., samo su mi poslali mail prije 2 tjedna da ponovimo nalaze HIV hepatitis i VDRL jer ce biti stariji od godine dana. Bila sam prije tjedan dana na konzultacijama kod dr. i rekao je da cemo sve upute dobiti na mail na vrijeme, vjerojatno tek iza nove godine, a te nalaze mozemo donijeti na prvi UZV.

Dr. rekao da je plan postupka za nas 3. mj., ali ako im se oduze radovi u klinici sad iza nove godine mozda ce se malo kasnije krenuti s postupcima zbog tog renoviranja.

Ako se tebi nisu javili vjerojatno su im ok svi nalazi i samo ce ti poslati protokol, ali ako nisi sigurna probaj ih nazvati.

----------


## Iva15

Hvala bugaboo. Probat ću pričekat do iza nove godine pa ću onda poslat mail.

----------


## modesty4

*Iva 15* nitko od nas za 4 mjesec nije dobio protokol, ne znam gdje si to pročitala?
Kontaktirat ih možeš prema mojim informacijama dobivenim od sestre Jasne nakon Nove upravo iz razloga što su cure rekle - preuređenje! Tako da nemoj se ništa sekirati da su zaboravili na tebe.

----------


## arnea76

Cure, pozdrav !

Nisam se javljala jer vijesti nisu dobre !

Postupak u Mb nije uspio, nažalost ! :Sad: 

Beta nije bila negativna ali je nakon 6 dana pala na normalnu vrijednost, bilo je tu štošta ali nije za pisanje, valjda sam previše očekivala od njih u Mb, ali i oni su samo ljudi-liječnici :Sad: 

Svima sretno koji kreću u Slo i sretni blagdani, te Nova 2011. neka donese ispunjenje naših želja  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

*arnea76* baš mi je žao, ali nemoj se predati, nakon što svoje odtugujem ja sam uvijek za nove pobjede i pogled u budućnost.

----------


## arnea76

Modesty4, hvala !
Nisam se predala, idemo dalje .......
Toliko sam čekala termin u Mb, možda i previše očekivanja nije dobro ali nada umire zadnja !

----------


## Strumpfica

12dnt5d
beta=760,7

da, dugo se čeka ali kad se dobiju lijepe vijesti sve to čekanje pada u zaborav. 

osim toga dr. Vlaisavljević nam je od početka obećavao uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Strumfice!!!!!!!!Bravo!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iva15

A valjda sam se krivo izrazila- vidim da svi imate nekakve odgovore od njih, nekakve najave, pa si mislim da sam opet bila te "sreće" da baš mene preskaču. 
A bliži se termin, napetost raste... Ko šta je Arnea76 rekla previše očekujem od Maribora...

----------


## modesty4

Prekrasno Strumpfica!! Beta miriše na  :Heart:  :Heart: .
Sretno!

----------


## hello kitty

lijepo bi molila koje dokumente treba poslatu u mb prvi puta ?

----------


## bugaboo

Sve nalaze koje imate ti i MM, i kratko pismo u kojem objasnjavate svoju dijagnozu i dosadasnje lijecenje, postupke... Mislim da ti je sve objasnjeno na 1 stranici topica.

----------


## drenjica

Cure drage, pozdrav!

Ni ja nisam uspjela u ovom MB postupku, beta negativna. Sve je bilo dobro, i reakcija i embriji (vraćeni 3. dan i ocijenjeni kao vrlo perspektivni - jedan od 10 stanica, a drugi od 9), ali opet ništa. Zamrznutih embrija nemamo, sada malo odmaramo, pa ćemo onda vidjeti što napraviti dalje.
Svima u novim postupcima puno sreće, a Nova godina neka nam bude trbušasta!

----------


## sretna35

*drenjica i arnea* žao mi je  :Love: 

*Štrumfice* čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: nisam znala do sada da ste mariborčani

----------


## 2hope

Ja sam  tijekom konzultacija i iščekivanja postupka puno, tj bingo očekivala od Mb, ali moja očekivanja postala su realnija iščitavanjem postova u listopadu i studenom ovdje na forumu....
Osim što sam se brinula vezano za neuspjeh, brinula me i moja reakcija na stimulaciju nakon 4g i hoću li se uklopiti u MB šablonu, ispostavilo se da sam izgleda s razlogom brinula (saznah to na skupa način  :Grin: )
Ja sad na to gledam kao vrijedno iskustvo u planiranju daljnjih stimulacija (gdje i kako) i obavljanju pretraga. Sad osim rezultata postupka brine me i sam tijek  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebach

drage curke, javljam vam da jenaša draga *loks* u bolnici, ima hs, i iz tog razloga nije prisutna na forumu,ali ima i betu 917!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  puno vas pozdravlja i misli na svih vas!
a ja joj šaljem brdooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što brži oporavak!!! :Heart:

----------


## arnea76

Iva15, ne brini, netko protokol dobije mjesec dana prije postupka, jer planiraju kratki protokol, nisu te zaboravili !

looks, štrumfica, čestitam od srca, sretna i bezbrižna trudnoća do kraja !

Svima sretni blagdani i Nova 2011. godina.

----------


## sretna35

*loks* suuuuuuuuuuuuuper  :Very Happy: i da HS čim prije smiri

----------


## drenjica

*loks*,* štrumfica*,* zedra* čestitam vam, i želim školsku trudnoću i da za devet mjeseci zagrlite svoje bebače!!!

Svima želim puno sreće i uspjeha u Novoj godini!

----------


## bugaboo

Iva15, pogledaj si mail, mozda si dobila nesto iz UKC-a.

Ja sam upravo dobila mail iz Maribora da im potvrdim da smo jos uvijek suglasni sa lijecenjem u Mariboru (termin 3. ili 4. mjesec 2011.) jel inace smatraju da smo odustali, i da im javim svoj 1. dan menge u 1. mjesecu i ocekivanu mengu u 2. mjesecu zbog slanja protokola.

----------


## Iva15

Stalno sam na mailu jer mi je posao da sjedim ispred kompj.
Ništa nije stiglo. Ali pričekat ću 1.mjesec pa ću im pisat.
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## mimi

Kako bi svim budućim Mariboričankama dala pozitivne nade prijavljujem svoju trudnoću koja je rezultat postupka iz 10 mjeseca. Moja iskustva su bila sljedeća: puno bolje sam reagirala na stimulaciju nego u RH ali sam na kraju od 12 oplođenih j.s. imala samo jednu blasticu, da li je to stvar Maribora ili ne teško je reći.

Želim vam puno trudnoća i zdravih bebica u 2011. godini!!!! Sretno!!!

----------


## loks

evo i mene napokon...pozdrav svima i sretna 2011., da vam se u ovoj godini ostvari najveća želja! kako je draga bebach javila moja je beta 13dnt bila 917, a 18dnt 7tisuća i nešto. uhvatila me i hs tako da sam 15 dana provela u bolnici, a sad čekamo uzv i nadamo se, molimo i prosimo da sve bude ok. javljam novosti. naši dojmovi iz Mb genijalni, odlični i samo da sve bude dobro do kraja!

----------


## zedra

loks, imaš pp

----------


## Dea2010

Cure koje idete kod dr. Reša da li slučajno znate da li on prima na prve konzultacije i subotom ili isključivo radnim danom? By the way zvala sam ih na broj telefona koji je na web stranici i javila mi se neka gospođe koja kaže da to nije nikakva klinika. Izgleda da ću im morati slati mail.

----------


## Pato

Cure, molim vas zainformaciu koliko je vremena prošlo od kada ste u maribor poslali prvu dokumentciju do dodjeljivanja termina. Naime, ja sam 18.10. dobila iz Maribora dopis da su zaprimili našu dokumentaciju te da će nas uvrstiti u listu čekanja i da će nam kroz nekoliko tjedana poslati dopis sa uputama i terminom postupka.

----------


## Marchie37

*Pato*, nakon što sam početkom rujna 2009. poslala prvu dokumentaciju, dobila sam kratki dopis da smo na listi čekanja, a tek u veljači 2010. dobili smo dopis s daljnjim uputama i terminom postupka. Ako rade istim tempom, vjerojatno ćeš još neko vrijeme čekati...

----------


## Pato

*Marchie37*, puno ti hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## sg12

Konzultacije su utorkom i cetvrkom poslije podne. Na mail odgovaraju jako brzo.

----------


## sg12

Ovo utorkom i cetvrtkom se odnosi na dr. Resa.

----------


## marija_sa

Cure,imam jedno pitanje.naime,termin mog prvog IVF postupka je april/maj ove godine pa me zanima kad mogu ocekivati protokol?
Moja diagnoza :Razz: COS sa svim pratecim komplikacijama(povisen secer,sekundarna amenoreja....)

----------


## marija_sa

> Cure,imam jedno pitanje.naime,termin mog prvog IVF postupka je april/maj ove godine pa me zanima kad mogu ocekivati protokol?
> Moja diagnozaCOS sa svim pratecim komplikacijama(povisen secer,sekundarna amenoreja....)


U pitanju je Maribor.................

----------


## zedra

> U pitanju je Maribor.................


veljaca, ožujak...

----------


## dudadudaduda

dali mi netko može reći na koji meil slati upit za fet u Marib. ja sam još neki dan pisala ali mi još nisu ništa odgovorili ,dali ide ko ovih dana na fet ili sljedeći mj.ja sam slala na ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si

----------


## seka35

evo i mene ponovo sa novim pokusajem
 ja sam u Mariboru imala  1 ivf i 3 feta nazalost bez uspjeha.
u  Mariboru su nam ostala jos dva embriona - blastociste ,ali ja sam odlucila da promjenim dr, i da idem iz svjzim embrionima.
3,1,2011 smo bili na konsultacijama u ljubljani kod dr, resa i svidio mi se sto je direktan i nista mi nije obecao ,samo je rekao "kad se desi to ce biti to"!
 pogledao me na ultrazvuk i ustanovio da imam cistu na jajniku ,odmah mi rekao da ce je punktirati kad budem radila punkciju i da to nije sad problem vec to sto su mi jajnici oslabili ,pa ne zna kako cu sad reagirati .
kod prvog ivf sam omala 21 jajnu stanicu od kojih se 19 oplodilo.
kod dr, sam odmah kupila hormone puregon i  diepherin,tako da pocinjem sa bockanjem kod ciklusa koji bi trebao biti 23,01

----------


## ksena28

jel može netko provjeriti radi li Maribor ili ne? spominjalo se renoviranje, jel to u tijeku ili? rade li FET-ove uopće, kao što se govorilo da i hoće unatoč renoviranju?

----------


## seka35

ja sam bila na fetu u 12 mj. i pitala da li ce raditi fet u 1i 2 mj. i rekli su mi da hoce fet , insuminacije i blaze oblike

----------


## modesty4

Što se tiče Maribora mogu vam samo reći da sa mnom uredno komuniciraju mailom i da mi je sestra Jasna rekla da još nemaju termine za konzultacije i da se moramo strpiti, a za postupke ne znam. Čini mi se da su malo zastali , jer nema niti jedne naše forumašice sa bilo kakvim vijestima o skorim postupcima!

----------


## dudadudaduda

fetove  rade ja sam danas ih zvala i dogovorila za 2 mj.i odmah su mi poslali protokol,tako da sad čekam mengu. početkom 2 mj. i krečem po moje eskimiće.

----------


## ciklama1

Evo da se javim da bi trebalo da budem u postupku u 3. ili 4. mesecu. Poslali su mi mejl da im javim 1.dan ciklusa u 1. mesecu i to je bilo juče. Poslala sam mejl i evo virkam juče i danas da li je stigao odgovor, ali ništa.
Pozdrav za sve

----------


## modesty4

Cure samo za obavijest, večeras dobila mail iz Maribora za termin konzultacije u 2 mjesecu!

----------


## marisela

ćao cure ja sam nova na ovom vašem forumu i puno puno vas pozdravljam i nadam se dobroj komunikaciji sa vama i izmjenama iskustava.

----------


## seka35

dobro nam dosla  marisela ,a vidim da si iz bih kao i ja

----------


## klikica

Hej, evo da vam se i ja pridružim! I ja sam 27. 12. dobila mail iz Maribora u kojem su mi napisali da li smo i dalje zainteresirani za postupak, i da im javim 1. dan menge u siječnju i očekivani datum menge u veljači. Čim sam dobila mengu u siječnju, javila sam im, i oni su mi se odmah isti dan javili da su zaprimili moj mail, te da očekujem kroz 10 do 14 dana protokol. Svaki dan očekujem da mi se jave. Imaš li kakvih novosti? Pozz

----------


## marisela

Hvala draga puno na dobrodošlici da  ja sam iz bih,  vidim da ovdje ima puno cura kod dok. reša a i ja idem kod njega pa me štošta zanima ali vidim da ova tema i nije baš sad nešto aktuelna. kod kog ljekara ti ideš

----------


## marisela

ja se napisah ali ništa ne prođe da jasam iz bih kao i ti ma vidim da ovdje ima cura dosta koje idu kod dok. reša pošto i ja idem pa sam željela da razmjenimo po koju ali slabo ova tema fercera čini mi se kod kog ti ideš

----------


## klikica

> dobro nam dosla  marisela ,a vidim da si iz bih kao i ja


Pozdrav svima! I ja sam nova na forumu. Suprug i ja idemo u Maribor u 3. ili 4. mjesecu. Svakog dana očekujem protokol, jako sam nestrpljiva. Čim nešto saznam, javim vam se!

----------


## seka35

marisela ,ja sam sad prvi put kod dr, resa ,a inace sam bila u Mariboru kod vlaisavljevica 1 god. i nista!
koliko si ti dugo kod  dr. resa,koji ti je postupak.
im ovdje zena kod resa ali se slabo javljaju

----------


## mare41

Cure, slobodno pitajte što vas zanima za dr Reša, uvijek će se naći neko ko će odgovoriti. Evo, ovih dana je rođena jedna forumska bebica  od dr Reša.

----------


## seka35

mare41 ,to je super i ja se nadam da ce meni kod dr.resa da bude bingo!
meni je ovo sad peti pokusaj ,a prvi je kod dr. REsa

----------


## marisela

e seko35 ja sam bila kod njega jednom sada u septembru i uspjelo iz prvog pokušaja ali imala spontani u 11 sedmici nažalost

----------


## marisela

> Cure, slobodno pitajte što vas zanima za dr Reša, uvijek će se naći neko ko će odgovoriti. Evo, ovih dana je rođena jedna forumska bebica  od dr Reša.


 super neka je sa srećom drago mi je čuti da ima uspjeha ja sam lično zadovoljna stim čovjekom zaista i to što sam imala spontani nekako smatram većom silom ali sam čitala ovdje kod vas da puno ima spontani kod njega pa set me malo zabrinule mada mi je opet nelogično jer ja mislim da i on sve radi isto kao i drugi

----------


## marisela

seka35 ja se napišem ali odgovora nigdje tek se nekad kasnije pojave  jeli to inače tako ili samo kod mene.

----------


## seka35

marisela ,kod mene odmah 
to je mozda dok moderatorica odobri 
kakva je bila kod tebe terapija  tokom transvera i poslije transvera?
planiras li opet da ides i kad?
evo dopisujem se sa jednom nasom forumasicom koja je isto kod dr.resa ,danas joj transver ,a imala isto prvi spontani u sedmoj nedjelji .
jeli to sad nekakva slucajnost ili u cesti spontani kod dr. resa?

----------


## marisela

seka35, baš se toga i bojim ali ne kontam šta bi bio razlog da je kod njega toliko spontanih. a ja ti se spremam sada ponovo u aprilu da idem ne želim odustajati. što se tiče terapije to su bile *diphereline* 15 komada i *menopura* 25 komada sama sebi daješ u stomak ništa strašno. i tu su bile utrogestan tabletice koje idu vaginalno to je sve od terapije i imala sam 7 ćelija ali se samo jedna oplodila i rekao je da je ona prava i da zaista to treba da bude to i zaista je i bilo ali eto desilo se i zaista sam ono kontala sama sebi to je nešto jače ali kad sam ovdje počela da čitam da ima puno spontanih malo sam se zabrinula ali nemislim opet odustajati jer je doktor za 10 on je direktan sve ti kaže u lice pa bilo ti pravo ili ne a vidim da ćeš ti sad sa bocanjem super neka ti je sa srećom a gdje si ostale radila mimo tog maribora jesil možda kod mehmedbašića. *a ostalim curama veliki pozdrav da ne ispadnem nekulturna neznam se ni javiti veliki cmokić*

----------


## seka35

ma malo me to brine ,ali svakako ovaj put idem sa puno optimizma
 ja sam kod prve stimulacije imala menopur 25 kom i decapeptil  i sve sam radila u Mariboru .
Sad sam kupila kod dr. Resa Puregon i Dipherelin ,sad smo napravili malu promjenu ,pa cemo vidjeti!
Ubrzo cu poceti sa bockanjem tj. trebala bi da dobijem 23,1, mi drugi dan da pocnem ,tako da bi transver trebao biti u februaru

----------


## seka35

juliette,od srca ti zelim da budu blizanci!
ne
znam sta se desilo pa ne mogu slati privatne poruke

----------


## juliette

Hvala puno, obje stanice su se oplodile, a drugi dan su bile četverostanične. Nadam se da će se izboriti da ostanu. Ispraznila sam inbox. Zato nisam mogla dobiti tvoj mail.

----------


## Miki76

*juliette*, pa ti si se vratila na forum! Puno puta sam te se sjetila i pitala se što je s tobom.
Vjerojatno sam negdje propustila jer ni ja nisam baš puno bila na forumu zadnjih mjeseci, ali gdje si sad u postupku? Opet kod Reša ili u Mb?
Držim fige da ove dvije mrvice ostanu s tobom svih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## juliette

Pozdrav,
Čitala sam ja vas cijelo vrijeme, više manje, ali evo sada sam treci put u postupku kod Reša. Od 200UI Puregona dobila sam samo dvije jajne stanice. Na sreću obje su se oplodile. sada čekam. Sretno svima.

----------


## mare41

juliette, i meni je drago da si se javila, koji ti je dan nakon transfera? Držim fige!

----------


## juliette

Punkcija je bila u srijedu, a transfer u petak.

----------


## Toli

Drage moje, imala  bih jedno pitanje - pa ako mi možete pomoći. Naime, htjela bih ( i ja) za Maribor. E sad, pročuvala sam i našla broj telefona za naručivanje. Ali, negdje prije sam vidjela, a nemam pojma više gdje, da treba prvo pismo im pisati. Ako je tako, da li znate kome na ruke i na koju adresu. Tj.što prvo trebam napraviti uopće za prvi kontakt?? od kuda krenuti. Zahvalna na bilo čemu  :Smile: .

----------


## marisela

juliete sretno i da ubrzo beta bude velika velika i da i nas sve obraduješ

----------


## marisela

da treba, da pošalješ pismo, v kojem treba da bude molba, da želiš, da se zdraviš kod njih, tvoje ime i prezime, adresa, telefon i e-mail, molbi treba, da priložiš fotokopije pasošov (tvojeg i muža), fotokopiju nalaza(koje si več uradila ti imuž ) , koje si do sada obavila. Od kada oni prime tvoju molbu od 10 do 12 meseci dođeš na red. Cena svih mogučih nalaza (ako treba da sve urade) je 2.200 EUR + lekovi cca. 300 EUR.
Tu poseg radi prof. dr. VELJKO VLAISLAVJEVIĆ i još 5 specialista ginekologa i porodničarja

molba se šalje na:
UNIVERZITETNI KLINIČNI CENTER MARIBOR
Oddelek za reproduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo
Ljubljanska 5
2000 MARIBOR

njihov telefon: 00386 31 577 101 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              00386 31 577 101      end_of_the_skype_highlighting 
*toli* ovo je meni jedna slovenka poslala možda ti pomogne

----------


## amyx

> Drage moje, imala  bih jedno pitanje - pa ako mi možete pomoći. Naime, htjela bih ( i ja) za Maribor. E sad, pročuvala sam i našla broj telefona za naručivanje. Ali, negdje prije sam vidjela, a nemam pojma više gdje, da treba prvo pismo im pisati. Ako je tako, da li znate kome na ruke i na koju adresu. Tj.što prvo trebam napraviti uopće za prvi kontakt?? od kuda krenuti. Zahvalna na bilo čemu .


Pošalješ im pismo sa kratkim opisom svoje situacije i nekom molbicom da te prime u postupak, a uz to pošalješ i sve moguće nalaze koje imaš. Oni će ti odgovoriti da si uvrštena na listu čekanja i da će ti see javiti. Uglavnom  se jave par mjeseci priije postupka sa protokolom.Adresa na koju šalješ pismo je:

_Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (nr prof. dr. Veljko Vlaisavljević)
Oddelek  za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo 
Ljubljanska  5, 2000 Maribor_

Ne brini ako ti se odmah ne jave. Javit će ti sve potrebno na vrijeme. I protokol i koje trebaš pretrage ponoviti i kuda se trebaš javiti, sve ćeš saznati na vrijeme. Čeka se oko godinu dana, koji mjesec manje-više.  Sretno

----------


## tasha

Pozdrav cure!
  Evo da Vam napišem svoje iskustvo sa dr rešom. Suprug ima slab spermiogram, mene malo muči štitnjača, a čitajuči iskustva sa foruma, odlučili smo se za njega jer nema čekanja. Naš prvi postupak nije uspio, beta je bila 0, ali u periodu nakon transfera prolazila sam kroz dosta stresno razdoblje pa je možda i to utjecalo. Nema veze, idemo na novi postupak kod njega u 4 mjesecu. Postupak je bio u 12 mjesecu 2010. tri dana nakon prvog tel razgovora otišli smo k njemu na konzultacije, prvo što mi je rekao je da moram smršavjeti i tu sam se baš nasmijala. Jako je direktan što mi se i svida, ne volim kada su privatnici što je kod nas slučaj- cici mici. Reš apsolutno ne daje lažna obećanja i rekao nam je da radi najbolje što može s onim što ima u tom trenutku jer ti nitko ne može obećati da ćeš ostati trudna. Ja sam započela 5 dana prije men sa dipherelinima, a od drugog dana ciklusa sa merionalima koje sam nabavila u Mađarskoj. Rekao je da ih mogu koristiti jer se ne razlikuju od menopura. Ostala mi je jedna cijela kutija merionala koju je on na kraju kupio od nas. Nismo išli sa velikom dozom, 2 merinala jer je htio vidjeti kako ću reagirati. Dobila sam 8 jajnih stanica, što je njemu bilo zadovoljavajuće s obzirom na količinu hormona, oplođeno ih je 7, 2 oplođene su vračene nazad, od toga 1 četverostaniča, a druga mislim da je 2 stanična, dosta slabe su bile. Nakon što sam mu javila da je beta 0 pitala sam ga kad možemo ponovno u postupak, rekao je da moraju proći barem 3 ciklusa, tako da ponovno idemo u 4 mjesecu i nadamo se najboljem.
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## marisela

ćao tasha drago mi je što si se javila neznam dali si već napisano pročitala i ja sam bila kod dok. reša i čovjek je za deset meni je uspjelo iz prvoga pokušaja ali nažalost imala spontani u 11 sedmici, ali sada idem ponovo u 4 mjesecu tako da se možda i sretnemo

----------


## ruža82

bok cure, zanima me što se tiče kilaže, kolika je dobra kilaža da se može kod njih u postuoak, onak otprilike barem molim!!!

----------


## juliette

Mislim da te zbog kilaže sigurno neće odbiti, ali bolje je zbog postupka da to nije jako puno. Ja sam u čekaonici vidjela žene sa puno kila.

----------


## Toli

> Pošalješ im pismo sa kratkim opisom svoje situacije i nekom molbicom da te prime u postupak, a uz to pošalješ i sve moguće nalaze koje imaš. Oni će ti odgovoriti da si uvrštena na listu čekanja i da će ti see javiti. Uglavnom  se jave par mjeseci priije postupka sa protokolom.Adresa na koju šalješ pismo je:
> 
> _Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (nr prof. dr. Veljko Vlaisavljević)
> Oddelek  za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo 
> Ljubljanska  5, 2000 Maribor_
> 
> Ne brini ako ti se odmah ne jave. Javit će ti sve potrebno na vrijeme. I protokol i koje trebaš pretrage ponoviti i kuda se trebaš javiti, sve ćeš saznati na vrijeme. Čeka se oko godinu dana, koji mjesec manje-više.  Sretno


Draga *amyx* puno ti hvala na odgovoru. Jako puno si mi olakšala potragu  :Smile: . Sljedeći tjedan ću poduzeti korake. I svakako ću se još javljati sa svojim ishodom, nova sam pa za sad uglavnom čitam i upoznavam se. Sve najbolje tebi i naravno ostalim suborkama.

----------


## Toli

> da treba, da pošalješ pismo, v kojem treba da bude molba, da želiš, da se zdraviš kod njih, tvoje ime i prezime, adresa, telefon i e-mail, molbi treba, da priložiš fotokopije pasošov (tvojeg i muža), fotokopiju nalaza(koje si več uradila ti imuž ) , koje si do sada obavila. Od kada oni prime tvoju molbu od 10 do 12 meseci dođeš na red. Cena svih mogučih nalaza (ako treba da sve urade) je 2.200 EUR + lekovi cca. 300 EUR.
> Tu poseg radi prof. dr. VELJKO VLAISLAVJEVIĆ i još 5 specialista ginekologa i porodničarja
> 
> molba se šalje na:
> UNIVERZITETNI KLINIČNI CENTER MARIBOR
> Oddelek za reproduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo
> Ljubljanska 5
> 2000 MARIBOR
> 
> ...


*Marisela* hvala puno na objašnjenju. Šaljem pismo sljedeći tjedan  :Smile:  pa ću čekati...nema mi druge  :Smile: .

----------


## marisela

ma ništa draga tu smo da jedna drugoj pomognemo tebi sretno kao i svima nama koje se borimo da jednog dana budemo mamice .

----------


## Jelena

> ...Dobila sam 8 jajnih stanica, što je njemu bilo zadovoljavajuće s obzirom na količinu hormona, oplođeno ih je 7, 2 oplođene su vračene nazad, od toga 1 četverostaniča, a druga mislim da je 2 stanična, dosta slabe su bile. Nakon što sam mu javila da je beta 0 pitala sam ga kad možemo ponovno u postupak, rekao je da moraju proći barem 3 ciklusa....


tasha, a što je bilo s preostalim oplođenim stanicama? Zamrzava li dr. Reš išta? Koji dan ti je napravljen transfer?
Sretno u 4. mjesecu!

----------


## tasha

Dr reš zamrzava ako prežive peti dan, moje nažalost nisu, ali s obzirom da one koje su vraćene nisu bile prekvalitetne, bilo je realno za očekivati da ni preostalih 5 neće preživjeti. Što se tiče kilaže, ona ne utječe na sam postupak ni na ostvarivanje trudnoće jer i debele žene ostaju trudne prirodnim putem, ali s obzirom da mi u trudnoći ne gine 20 kg jer sam sklona debljanju, a mama i sestra su dobile po 25 kg, preporučio mi je da smršavim kako bi si olakšala trudnoću

e da, transfer je bio 15 dan ciklusa

----------


## bugaboo

Za Maribor danas dobila protokol, termin nam je 3. mjesec, po protokolu ispada da smo u 2. grupi jer je punkcija planirana za 9.4.

----------


## klikica

Ej Bugaboo, imam jedno pitanje! I ja sam jučer dobika protkol, i meni je punkcija planirana za 9.4. Koju kontracepciju ćeš koristii? Thanksić, pozz

----------


## klikica

Curke, veeeeliki pozdrav svima! Koju ste kontracepciju koristile? Meni su na popis stavili Femoden, Legravan, Mycrogynon, Stediril, Logest, Harmonet...Jeste li imale kakve nuspojave od njih??

----------


## bugaboo

Jos ne znam, moram malo proguglat i vidjeti sta, ako ne budem nista pametnija nakon toga vjerojatno Logest kao vecina cura iz RH.

----------


## klikica

Puno hvala! I ja sam malo pretraživala, pa sam vidjela da je većina cura pila Logest, kažu da ima vrlo malu razinu hormona. Hoćeš li ići vaditi krv prije korištenja kontracepcije? Pozz

----------


## bugaboo

NIsam mislila vadit krv jer za 10-ak dana trebam dobiti vjesticu i 2. DC poceti s tableticama.

----------


## amyx

Ako koga zanima FET-ovi se normalno rade trenutno u Mb...ja dobila upute i krenuli smo  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

sretno amix na fetu

----------


## bugaboo

Isla jucer u ljekarnu izvidjeti situaciju hoce li mi dati da kupim logest bez recepta tj. samo na temelju protokola iz Maribora i bez problema kupila. Mislila sam da ce biti problema oko nabavke lijekova bez recepta jer su to sve nesto postrozili.

----------


## Jelena

Ne treba recept, nego preporuka liječnika, a u to se mislim može brojati i MBski protokol.

----------


## daddyakBda

> jel može netko provjeriti radi li Maribor ili ne? spominjalo se renoviranje, jel to u tijeku ili? rade li FET-ove uopće, kao što se govorilo da i hoće unatoč renoviranju?


Kratak izvještaj sa lica mjesta:
- U toku je renoviranje IVF laboratorija, a oprema iz istog je privremeno smještena u prostoriju sa oznakom Soba 1 (tačno preko puta ureda Suzane Knuplez, ko je vec bio u Mb to je ured gdje ste dobili racun za postupak);
- U Sobi 1 je improviziran laboratorij gdje se vrse FET postupci i inseminacije. supruga kaže da je unutra sve OK;
- U cekaonici, na oglasnoj ploci, postavljena je Obavijest da se zbog radova na renoviranju IVF laboratorija neće provoditi postupci IVF/ICSI u periodu od 15.12.2010. - 28.02.2011. i da će se _čakalna dob_ zbog toga morati produžiti;
- Neki su malo veći radovi u pitanju, sestre kažu da spajaju prvi sprat i prizemlje, vidio sam dosta radnika, pronose materijal, kuckaju...

Ako Slovenački građevinci ispoštuju rokove, od marta Maribor starta.

Nadam se da ce nova IVF laboratorija donijeti mnogo novih trudnoca  :Smile: . 

Puno sreće svima...

----------


## Iva15

Hvala za informacije sa lica mjesta.

----------


## ciklama1

Hvala, hvala za novosti.

----------


## nirvana

cure može pomoć? Za Maribor trebamo MM i ja napraviti pretragu za klamidiju u serumu i ja već dva dana tražim gdje to mogu napraviti, nitko ne zna. U Karlovcu to definitvno ne rade, ali zvala sam i Petrovu i transfuziju i zavod za javno zdravstvo i više ne znam koga i svi kažu da to ne rade. Da li je netko od vas morao raditi tu pretragu da mi kaže kamo da idemo.

----------


## ina33

> cure može pomoć? Za Maribor trebamo MM i ja napraviti pretragu za klamidiju u serumu i ja već dva dana tražim gdje to mogu napraviti, nitko ne zna. U Karlovcu to definitvno ne rade, ali zvala sam i Petrovu i transfuziju i zavod za javno zdravstvo i više ne znam koga i svi kažu da to ne rade. Da li je netko od vas morao raditi tu pretragu da mi kaže kamo da idemo.


Ajde provjeri u MB-u sa sestrom je li to baš mora bit serum, može li bit ejakulat i mora li to uopće. Objasni da je kod nas klamidija u serumu jako rijetka pretraga (ne znam ko to uopće radi, mislim niko, možda zarazna?). Mislim da to stoji na njihovim pretragama valjda jer se to u SLO radi, a da našima tu pretragu dismisaju.

----------


## nirvana

Ina33 hvala puno na odgovoru, idem odmah poslati mail sestri Jasni da vidim šta će mi reći.

----------


## nirvana

Evo, ako nekome bude još trebalo, klamidiju u serumu radi zarazna bolnica Fran Mihaljević (hvala ina33 na hintu, jedino se njih nisam sjetila zvati)

----------


## Tinkica

Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje. Inače sam pacjentica dr Reša,bili smo u 11.mj u postupku koji je završio vanmaterničnom trudnoćom,imamo 2 smrznuta i u 3,mj smo planirali po njih. Zanima me koji je postupak kod zamrznutih embrija,pa ako netko zna pliz!

----------


## seka35

kod zamrznutih je skroz jednostavno .
mozes ici u prirodnom ciklusu tj.ako imas redovne ovulacije  mjerene LH i kad je pozitivan ides na transver ili u stimuliranom kad najcesce ide estrofem  i kad je endometrij postigao debljinu zakaze ti dr. transver. sve se pocinje od ciklusa
Ja sam bila na tri FET-a u Mariboru i tamo je tako

----------


## tigrical

> Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje. Inače sam pacjentica dr Reša,bili smo u 11.mj u postupku koji je završio vanmaterničnom trudnoćom,imamo 2 smrznuta i u 3,mj smo planirali po njih. Zanima me koji je postupak kod zamrznutih embrija,pa ako netko zna pliz!


Ja sam kod dr. Reša imala smrzliće. Ja bi ga obično nazvala kad bi htjela u postupak, onda bi od 2. DC počela piti Estrofem i kad ti kaže dođeš na uzv i to je to.

----------


## seka35

tinkica , bas mi cudno da je zavrilo vanmatericnom trudnocom!
citala sam da samo 2% slucajeva zavrsi takvom trudnocom
ja sam upravo u postupku kod dr. resa

----------


## Tinkica

Tigrical,spominjao mi je dr estrofen i utrogestan i 12.-ti dan uzv,sad ne kužim da li moram biti tamo,je li po tom uzv-u kaže kada će biti transfer ili mora pratiti više uzv-a?
Seka35,i ja sam gledala da su skroz male šanse za vanmaterničnu ali eto takav sam peh imala,još su mi rekli da je zdrava trudnoća samo na krivom mjestu  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Tinkica, slobodno pošalji mail dr Rešu da ti napiše precizne upute, princip za fet je ovako kako ti je tigrical napisala: estrofem 3x1 (e sad, može i od 1. dana), pa 12. dan UZV da se vidi da je dobar endometrij i onda nakon toga-ovisno o danu transferu-2-3 dana prije se, zajedno s estrofemom, počne s utrićima. Dakle, ako je 12. dan endmetrij dobar (minimalno) 7,5-nakon toga ne treba više ići na UZV.

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala mare41,još samo mi reci ima li tog estrofema u ljekarni i koliko to košta?

----------


## tigrical

> Hvala mare41,još samo mi reci ima li tog estrofema u ljekarni i koliko to košta?


Eto, moja mare41 je brža od mene, ali rekla ti je sve. Ja sam Estrofem dizala u ljekarni (bilo u svakoj) na recept od moje soc. gin. Donijela bi joj papir od Reša i ona bi mi dala recept.

----------


## Tinkica

Puno vam hvala na ovim informacijama,iskreno se nadam kvalitetnom plusiću ovaj put.....
I svima vama naravno puuuuuno sreće želim!

----------


## nemoguca

Cure, bok!
Molim vas za par informacija.
U 10/2010 sam se telefonski naručila za konzultacije kod dr.V (MB) i dobila termin krajem ovog mjeseca. 
Sad vidim da spominjete nekakvo pismo koje se prvo mora poslati. Jel to nesto novo? Meni to u 10.mj. prilikom narudzbe za konzultacije nitko nije spomenuo.
Za kozultacije su me narucili u Novu Vas - da li je to ona ordinacija u Ulici proleterskih brigada?
i ako bi mi netko mogao reci koliko cu platiti te konzultacije (jer sama naravno nisam pitala prilikom narudzbe  :Sad:  ?
Hvala. i sretno svima od srca!!!!  :Kiss: *

----------


## seka35

nemoguca,ako su te narucili na konsultacije ,ne moras slati nikakvo pismo ,ponesi sve nalaze  i to je NOva Vas.
 konsultacije su 50 eura i u to ide ultrazvuk .
  jako dobro da ides na te konsultacije ,jer mozes sve tad da kazes doktoru i ko zna poslije ga mozda neces ni vidjeti jer  skoro sve odraduje njegov tim.
 u svakom slucaju ti zelim puno srece

----------


## nemoguca

Hvala seko!

----------


## bugaboo

Danas sam vadila hormone 3. DC prije postupka u Mariboru i TSH mi je 3.55! 
Dr. V. je  rekao da ne trebam ponavljati te nalaze (iako su stariji od godine dana, tada TSH bio 2.5), ali meni vrag nije dao mira i sad sam u bedu. Ne znam da li da im javim to na mail, ne znam jel to prepreka postupku, da li da idem endokrinologu ili sta. Na kontracepciji cu biti samo 1 ciklus (od kraja 2. mjeseca). Svaki savjet je dobrodosao.

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo koliko sam ja čula oni ne pridaju previše pažnje povišenom tsh-u ali javit će ti se još vjerojatno ina33, ona je o tome nešto pisala.
Ja bih ti ipak preporučila da odeš endokrinologu, pogotovo ako si već imala problema sa povišenim tsh-om, iako i većina njih na takav tsh odmahuje rukom kao sve je to u granicama normale (do 4 ako se ne varam). MPO-ovci u pravilu kažu da je za trudnoću optimalno da tsh bude oko 2.

----------


## Aurora*

Meni je TSH uvijek veci od 3, a znao je biti i preko 5. Zbog pisanja po ovom i drugim forumima o tome da TSH ne smije biti veci od 2 kada se zeli ostvariti trudnoca, povjerovala sam da je upravo to glavni krivac kod mene i preko nekoliko puta isla endokrinologu s ciljem da mi da lijek za snizenje TSH. Nakon kompletne obrade niti pod razno mi nije htio dati nista, tvrdeci da mi stitnjaca savrseno uredno funkcionira. Na kraju sam upravo zbog toga otisla i kod dr. R. Medjutim, on takodjer nije ni trepnuo na te moje nalaze TSH. Tek mi je usput rekao da treba gledati FT4 i ako sam dobro upamtila FT4 ne smije biti manji od 15. Ako nije, a kod mene nije, onda nije problem ni ako je TSH veci od 2. 

U glavnom, po moje bi pravo pitanje bilo na koji nacin TSH, tj. hormoni stitnjace mogu utjecati na zacece. Da li na ovulaciju, tj. kvalitetu jajnih stanica, embrija, njihov broj... ili nesto drugo. Pa i po tome onda za sebe zakljuciti treba li oko toga uopce brinuti ili ne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

jel znate da sada  trudnice primarni ginekolozi šalju vaditi TSH u trudnoći valjda da se istraži problem gubitka trudnoće ako je povišen?No to je izborno  nije da moraju vaditi, moja frendica je išla nedavno. Meni je dr. Radončić preporučio da uzimam terapiju ali meni je FT4 bio ispod 15 pa mi je rekao da ne mogu imati kvalitetne j.s. ako mi je TSH preko 2

----------


## seka35

sad sam se i ja zabrinula!
_nas vadila nalaze i TSH 4,66 ,a ref. vrijednost (0,47-5,01)t TH 68,9 ,e sad neznam jeli ovo dobro?
prolaktin 40 ,a pod stimulacijom sam i pripremam se zaivf.
dr. mi j erekao za prolaktin kao da varira i da nije strasno ,ali me sad brine tsh kad vidim kod vas

----------


## bugaboo

Mislim da cu sutra otici izvaditi FT4 i ako bude preko 15 necu se uzbudjivati.

----------


## tasha

Pozdrav cure,

      meni je dijagnosticiran Hashimoto sindrom, a endokrinologica mi je objasnila da to znači da bez obzira što mi je TSH sada u granicama normale moj organizam konstantno napada štitnjaču i radi toga se terapija pije cijeli život. TSH je hormon koji utječe na zadržavanje trudnoće, ali moja kuma se cijeli život bori sa hormonima i ostala je prirodnim putem trudna u trenutku dok joj je TSH bio 7, ali ga je u trudnoći morala kontrolirati svaka 3 tjedna. Ne vjerujem da su baš sve u trnutku začeća imale TSH 2, malo mi to zvuči nevjerojatno...

----------


## maca2

Moja sestra od rođenje ima hipertireozu (pretjeran rad štitnjače) i cijeli je život na lijekovima za smanjenje TSH i ostalih hormona.
Kad je još bila klinka rekli su mojoj mami da će teško ostati trudna...
Ona na kraju ostala iz prvog pokušaja trudna 4 puta-nažalost 2 bebe je izgubila (21. i 7. tt), iako su dr.tvrdili da nije zbog hipertireoze nego su kromosomske greške. 
Na sreću ima i dvoje zdrave djece. TSH joj prije i u trudnoći nije nikada ispod 10-15 i to je super ako uspije,imala je kontrole svaka 2-3 tjedna i neprestanu regulaciju terapije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

tasha gleda se uz taj TSH i FT4 dakle i jedno i drugo bi trebalo štimati za kvalitetne j.s. ne bi ni meni dr. dao terapiju samo zato što mi je TSH bio nešto veći (no u granicama)

----------


## tasha

Ma ne kažem ja da nije bitan, uostalom na svakoj kontroli se uglavnom vade sva tri hormona TSH,T3 i T4, sigurno ne bez razloga. Samo znam da meni ni ginekolog ni endokrinolog ni dr Reš nisu u vezi oplodnje spominjali T4. Uvijek su naglašavali TSH i njemu davali više pažnje. Prije stimulacije godinu dana je bio 2,2, a u toku stimulacije 3,99. Uostalom štitnjača stradava i zbog stresa, a sve smo mi malo pod stresom radi svih tih postupaka.

----------


## seka35

ja kad sam isla na prvu umjetnu bio mi TSH 3,8 i dr mi tad rekao da je u redu ,a i sad mi ne prelazi ref. vrijednosti ,ali kad sad citam  da je 2 ok , nista mi nije jasno

----------


## amyx

> Hvala mare41,još samo mi reci ima li tog estrofema u ljekarni i koliko to košta?


Estrofem ti je u ljekarna oko 50,00 kuna s tim da moraš imati neki papir od dr, a ako imaš baš recept platiš samo 15,00 kn ako nemaš dopunsko...ja kupovala neki dan s receptom i dobila 2 kutije za 15,00 kn

----------


## ValaMala

> ja kad sam isla na prvu umjetnu bio mi TSH 3,8 i dr mi tad rekao da je u redu ,a i sad mi ne prelazi ref. vrijednosti ,ali kad sad citam  da je 2 ok , nista mi nije jasno


Ista stvar i kod mene, nikada mi nitko nije rekao da su moje vrijednosti 3,40 loše. Referentne vrijednosti na nalazu su 0,46-4,68, to bi moj rezultat stavljalo u normalu. Totalno me zbunilo ovo što sad čitam... Nije mi palo na pamet uopće misliti o tome. Valjda bi mi moj mpo doktor nešto rekao o tome da nije u redu?

----------


## Aurora*

Na ovom forumu je vec mnogo tema i postova u vezi TSH pa predlazem da diskusiju prebacimo na jednu od njih, npr. ovu: TSH  :Wink:  I naravno pozivam sve one koji sada po prvi put proucuju problematiku "TSH<2" da procitaju i starije postove.  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Aurora imas pravo, ova diskusija se razvila u krivom smjeru tj. na krivom pdfu. 

Ja sam samo htjela pitati Mariborke jel dr. V pridaje paznju TSH-u jer sam na raznim forumima naisla na oprecna misljenja. Odlucila sam da sutra necu ici raditi dodatne pretrage vec cu razbistriti glavu preko vikenda i odluciti kako dalje.

Uhvatila me frka jer za Maribor ipak dajem cca 4000 EUR pa ako mi je postupak u startu osuđen na propast zbog losih nalaza ne znam cemu sve to...sutra cu valjda biti pametnija.

----------


## Gabi25

Sve je to relativno- Mb ne traži ni friške briseve prije postupka pa ih mnoge cure odrade na svoju ruku... 
A na topicu o TSH su se vodile rasprave i rasprave i nitko ne može definitivno tvrditi da li TSH uistinu mora biti 2 ili manje da bi postupak uspio.
bugaboo ako ćeš tako biti mirnija pošalji upit sestri Jasni i ako imaš ovdje u RH nekog mpo-ovca od povjerenja provjeri i s njim. Sretno!!!

----------


## Miki76

U Mariboru ne pridaju neku pažnju TSH-u dokle god je on unutar standardnih referentnih vrijednosti. Barem kod mene nisu, a osvrtala sam im pažnju posebno na to. 
(I na kraju se ispostavilo da sam na žalost bila u pravu, ali to je sad druga priča koju sam upravo napisala i na temi o VV-u pa neću sad ponavljati i ovdje da previše ne oftopičarim).

----------


## klikica

U protokolu mi piše da im moram javiti telefonom početak uzimanja kontracepcije. Budući da ih je telefonom jako teško dobiti, znate li možda, mogu li im javiti mailom?

----------


## nirvana

možeš javiti mailom, ja napravila tako i dobila odgovor od sestre Jasne da je to ok i da ne moram zvati.

----------


## klikica

Puno hvala Nirvana!

----------


## amyx

Ima li da je tko bio u skorije vrijeme na FET-u ?

----------


## daddyakBda

> Ima li da je tko bio u skorije vrijeme na FET-u ?


Prije tačno 10 dana...

----------


## sg12

Je li netko ovih dana kod dr. Resa? Kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## seka35

evo ja sam kod  dr.resa i ocekujem punkciju u subotu
 meni je ovo sad prvo iskustvo kod resa ,a peti postupak .
predhodne postupke sam radila u Mariboru ,ali na zalost bez uspjeha

----------


## amyx

> Prije tačno 10 dana...


Koliko mi treba novaca za FET ?

----------


## daddyakBda

> Koliko mi treba novaca za FET ?


389,70 €

----------


## Tinkica

Ja sam bila kod dr Reša,nemam se na šta požaliti,direktan je,na licu mjesta sve kaže onako kako je,ne mazi,ne titra. Ono šta očekujem to i radi,u 3. mj idemo na FET,ako to ne uspije mislim da ću u novi postupak opet tamo.

----------


## amyx

> 389,70 €


thanks  :Heart:

----------


## ZAUZETA

može info ili link za Maribor,  gdje se uspostavlja prvi kontakt, može li mailom? I šta traže od nalaza u startu? Izgleda da ću ipak emigrirati u evropu. Vjerovatno negdje i piše ali da ne skrolam puno. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sg12

> evo ja sam kod  dr.resa i ocekujem punkciju u subotu
>  meni je ovo sad prvo iskustvo kod resa ,a peti postupak .
> predhodne postupke sam radila u Mariboru ,ali na zalost bez uspjeha


Sretno na punkciji, hoces li uzimati nesto protiv bolova, koliko sam cula kod njega nema anestezije?

----------


## tasha

nema kod dr resa anesteije, ali postupak traje doslovno 5 min. Meni je rekao da bi bilo dobro da prije postupka ne uzimam ništa protiv bolova, ali nakon postupka mogu. Jer svi ti lijekovi protiv bolova ulaze u krv pa tako i u jajne stanice. On smatra da se stanice na taj način oslabljuju. Meni nakon postupka nisu trebale tablete, ali to ovisi od cure do cure. Jedino što mi je trbuh iskočio ko da sam u petom mj trudnoće.

----------


## seka35

joj ,hvala cure ,meni punkcija u nedjelju ujutro i nadam se da cu prezivjeti

----------


## Jelena

> može info ili link za Maribor,  gdje se uspostavlja prvi kontakt, može li mailom? I šta traže od nalaza u startu? Izgleda da ću ipak emigrirati u evropu. Vjerovatno negdje i piše ali da ne skrolam puno. Hvala


Ne moraš puno tražiti, samo pogledaj prvu stranicu topica, tu su najvažnije infos.

----------


## tasha

sretno sretno sretno!!!!!!!! i neka ovaj put bude BINGO!!!!!

----------


## Tinkica

> joj ,hvala cure ,meni punkcija u nedjelju ujutro i nadam se da cu prezivjeti


Ja isto nisam ništa uzimala prije a ni poslije punkcije,ne mogu reći da ne boli,ali sreća pa stvarno kratko traje. Sretno sutra!

----------


## Ameli

tinkica vidim iz potpisa da si i ti imala vanmaterničnu trudnoću kod dr.reša isto kao i ja, to mi je baš čudno jer kažu da svega 2% trudnoća iz IVF-a završava v.m. trudnoćom. moj 2. postupak kod dr.reša je nažalost završio spontanim u 6.tjednu trudnoće i nadam se da ćeš ti imati više sreće od mene. nakon ovoga svega mi smo u razmišljanju gdje i kako dalje jer u kbc rijeka u 4 postupka nismo imali nikakvog uspjeha odnosno uvjek smo imali ET po 2 zametka ali nije bilo implatacije. kod dr. reša se dogodio pomak ali opet završilo neuspjehom tako da više nisam pametna dali promjeniti kliniku i otići u prag jer mi se neda čekati maribor ili ostati kod dr.reša. svaki savjet je dobrodošao, pozdrav!

----------


## katica

Ameli.
Nisam sigurna koliko klinika utječe na vanmatrerničnu trudnoću,mislim da je to stvar sreće. Glede Mb, ja sam u Mb imala u isto vrijeme vanmaterničnu i urednu trudnoću, za to je postotak manji od 2%. Na sreću nakon operacije vanmaternične druga beba se izborila za život. Spremam se ponovo za Fet u Mb.  U Mb imala najviše blastocisti od oplođenih stanica.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ameli.
> Nisam sigurna koliko klinika utječe na vanmatrerničnu trudnoću,mislim da je to stvar sreće. Glede Mb, ja sam u Mb imala u isto vrijeme vanmaterničnu i urednu trudnoću, za to je postotak manji od 2%. Na sreću nakon operacije vanmaternične druga beba se izborila za život. Spremam se ponovo za Fet u Mb.*  U Mb imala najviše blastocisti od oplođenih stanica.*




Na  ovo moram samo dodati nekad bilo sad se spominjalo!

----------


## seka35

ja sam sutra na punkciji i imam dva vodeca folikula i nesto manji za koje dr. nije nista precizirao.
 prosle godine sam bila u Mariboru i imala 21 jajnu stanicu  od kojih se oplodilo 19 ,a zamrznuli 8 kom ,sve blastociste ,pa mi je sad pomalo cudno da imam samo dva vodeca folikula ,li sta je tu je sad

----------


## Tinkica

> tinkica vidim iz potpisa da si i ti imala vanmaterničnu trudnoću kod dr.reša isto kao i ja, to mi je baš čudno jer kažu da svega 2% trudnoća iz IVF-a završava v.m. trudnoćom. moj 2. postupak kod dr.reša je nažalost završio spontanim u 6.tjednu trudnoće i nadam se da ćeš ti imati više sreće od mene. nakon ovoga svega mi smo u razmišljanju gdje i kako dalje jer u kbc rijeka u 4 postupka nismo imali nikakvog uspjeha odnosno uvjek smo imali ET po 2 zametka ali nije bilo implatacije. kod dr. reša se dogodio pomak ali opet završilo neuspjehom tako da više nisam pametna dali promjeniti kliniku i otići u prag jer mi se neda čekati maribor ili ostati kod dr.reša. svaki savjet je dobrodošao, pozdrav!


Što se tiče vanmaternične,mislim da je to jednostavno bad luck! Radim u zdravstvu pa sam ispitala par liječnika i svaki mi je to rekao,nema tu krivca to se jednostavno dogodi. Meni je to bio prvi postupak,i moja razmišljanja su za sada da ne želim mjenjati doktora ili kliniku,ne govorim da je dr Reš super,daleko od toga,samo mislim da je to sve isto i treba se dosta faktora posložiti da se dogodi zdrava trudnoća. I to se može posložiti kod ovog ili onog doktora i ko zna kojeg postupka,ali ako smatraš da trebaš promjeniti doktora,napravi to jer to je dobar psihički faktor. Gdje god da ideš mislim da nećeš pogriješiti i naravno da će ti se uskoro ostvariti najveća želja. Pozdrav i sretno još jednom!

----------


## Tinkica

Seka kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## seka35

tinkice ,punkcija je prosla super!
mogu reci da mene uopce nije bolilo ,dobila sam 7 jajnih stanica i transver je u srijedu.
bolilo me malo poslije kad mi je punktirao cistu i tad sam malo krvarila.
meni je gore bilo poslije ,jer me tad stomak bolio ,a evo veceras sam super kao nova.
 ja sam u mariboru imala punkciju sa anestezijom i mogu reci da kad bi trebala ponovo da bi radila bez anestezije.
u mariboru se nisam oporavila tri dana nakon punkcije , a sad mi isti dan bolje

----------


## Tinkica

Odlično,sada vibram do srijede da se lijepo oplode i da sve bude u redu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Drage sadasnje i buduce Mariborcanke, ovo je novi troškovnik za postupak vantjelesne oplodnje 2011.:

*IVF/ICSI - Prijenos zametaka na dan 3. - 1593,78 EUR*
(priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije, punkcija folikula, laboratorij, separacija spermatozoida, embriotransfer). Ukljucuje i zamrzavanje embrija.

*IVF/ICSI - Prijenos zametaka na dan 5. - 1903,72 EUR*
(priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije, punkcija folikula, laboratorij, separacija spermatozoida, embriotransfer, produzena kultivacija zametaka do stadija blastociste). Ukljucuje i zamrzavanje embrija.

*IVF/ICSI - bez opođenih jajnih stanica i embriotransfera - 494,83 EUR*
(priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije, punkcija folikula, separacija spermatozoida, pocetna opskrba jajnih stanica i zametaka).

*Odmrzavanje zametaka - 387,08 EUR*
(odmrzavanje, embriotransfer) 

*Folikulometrija (po pregledu) - 78,15 EUR*
(ultrazvuk)

*Opća anestezija - 104,20 EUR*

*Intrauterina inseminacija - 73,15 EUR*

*Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida - 90,76 EUR*

*Kirurska biopsija testisa - 463,72 EUR*

*Priprema dokumentacije - 36,83 EUR*

----------


## ksena28

opa, malo su skuplji!

----------


## keli

Imam 41 god  i dijete  od  9 god,bila  sam kod dr.Reša  na pregledu  za  pokušaj oplodnje . Moram izvaditi  hormone za 10 dana i nakon toga  dobivati  menopur  injekcije  ,zanima  me  kako djeluju  te  inekcije  jer  sam  čula  da  debljaju  i napuhavaju  . Strah me  toga  
pa  želim  da mi  se  javi  netko  tko  je  koristio  menopur  i koliko se  točno  koriste  .

----------


## tantolina

Cure imam jedno pitanje....lani 10.06. sam poslala molbu i sve nalaze u Maribor, jer mi je jedna jako ljubazna sestra koja se javila na telefon rekla da bolje da pošaljem molbu jer sam onda čim zaprime papire u redu. Nakon par tjedana sam dobila papir u kojem stoji da su zaprimili našu dokumentaciju i da će nas kontaktirati...Da li možda znate kad bi mogli biti na redu?

----------


## ksena28

nisi dobila pismo sa datumom postupka?

----------


## tantolina

ne nisam dobila ništa osim te potvrde da su zaprimili našu dokumentaciju i da će nam javiti termin postupka

----------


## delfin

*Tantolina*,tako je nekako bilo i kod nas. Mi smo na konzultacijama saznali da su nam zaboravili pismeno ili mailom poslati obavijest o datumu postupka. Predlažem ti da ih nazoveš ili pošalješ mail.

----------


## amyx

> opa, malo su skuplji!


Ja sam u 11-tom mjesecu prošle godine platila 2300 eura i to bez transfera...

----------


## amyx

Danas vratili 2 blastice... beta 21.02.2011.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Imam 41 god  i dijete  od  9 god,bila  sam kod dr.Reša  na pregledu  za  pokušaj oplodnje . Moram izvaditi  hormone za 10 dana i nakon toga  dobivati  menopur  injekcije  ,zanima  me  kako djeluju  te  inekcije  jer  sam  čula  da  debljaju  i napuhavaju  . Strah me  toga  
> pa  želim  da mi  se  javi  netko  tko  je  koristio  menopur  i koliko se  točno  koriste  .


evo ja sam ih koristila već nekoliko puta, nešto se jesam udebljala ali koristila sam i klomifene dosta tako da vjerojatno je od svega toga skupa recimo u 3,4 god koliko sam na stimulacijama (ne stalno naravno) dobila sam 5 kg. Sad da li je baš od toga ili bi ih dobila i inače ne mogu reći, a napuhavanje ti traje za vrijeme ciklusa poslije ode.
Menopur ti se koristi obično od 3 d.c. do punkcije tj. ovulacije taj period je različit kod svake žene i doze mogu biti jače ili slabije, ja sam koristila po 4,5 ampula na dan što je vrlo jako , vjerojatno će i tebi dati malo jaču terapiju zbog godina.
Mislim da se ne moraš tog bojat od jedne stimulacije nećeš sad dobiti 10 kg!
Sretno

----------


## ksena28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za amyx i njene blastice da se već gnijezde  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> *Tantolina*,tako je nekako bilo i kod nas. Mi smo na konzultacijama saznali da su nam zaboravili pismeno ili mailom poslati obavijest o datumu postupka. Predlažem ti da ih nazoveš ili pošalješ mail.


zovi ih ASAP

----------


## Charlie

*tantolina* i ja bih na tvom mjestu poslala mail i nazvala, pa što prvo urodi plodom. Vjerojatno imate termin za postupak u lipnju 2011. (+/- koji mjesec, bilo je u međuvremenu i zastoja u radu zbog štrajka i preuređenja). Sretno!

----------


## tasha

Ja sam koristila hormone, ali merional od 2 dana ciklusa, po 2 ampule kroz 10 dana i nisam se udebljala, samo su mi grudi nabujale, ali sam čula da se cure znaju udebljati. To je individualno

----------


## seka35

> Imam 41 god  i dijete  od  9 god,bila  sam kod dr.Reša  na pregledu  za  pokušaj oplodnje . Moram izvaditi  hormone za 10 dana i nakon toga  dobivati  menopur  injekcije  ,zanima  me  kako djeluju  te  inekcije  jer  sam  čula  da  debljaju  i napuhavaju  . Strah me  toga  
> pa  želim  da mi  se  javi  netko  tko  je  koristio  menopur  i koliko se  točno  koriste  .


ja sam bila na menopuru i mene nisu napuhale.
  ja sam koristila tri praha na jednu otopinu i trebalo mi 25 kom,a sto se tice debljanja mene nisu  debljale

----------


## ivka

Da li neko ima zakazano za april u Mariboru? Da li vam je stigao protokol?

----------


## marija_sa

ivka,ja imam zakazan postupak u Mariboru za april/maj i takodje nisam dobila protokol.Djevojke koje su martu bile dobijale su protokol oko 17.01 tako da se nadam oko polovine mjeseca da cemo i mi dobiti svoje.
Inacemozes nam ukratko reci koji je tvoj razlog odlaska na VTO

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam bila upisana za 3. mjesec, ali sam dobila protokol 17.1., punkcija planirana za 9.4. 

Vama za 4. mjesec ce vjerojatno ubrzo poslati protokol, ocekujte da ce vam transfer biti u 5. mjesecu.

----------


## ivka

Marija_sa,
12 godina smo u braku, obavljena su sva ispitivanja (HSG, laparaskopija, histeroskopija, folikulomertrije) i sve je u redu. Radili smo i 3 inseminacije bez uspeha. U prvoj vantelesnoj se nijedna jajna celija nije oplodila IVF metodom dok su se 3 oplodile ICSI postupkom. Nazalost prestale su sa razvojem i nije bilo transfera. U septembru smo radili jos jednu vantelesnu ali sada idemo samo na ICSI. Vracena cak 4 embriona i opet nista. Cekamo april i nadamo se uspehu u Mariboru

----------


## klikica

Ginekolog mi je napisao Gonal F i Decapeptyl na jedan recept, a budući da ću Decapeptyl kupovati u Mađi, a Gonal u RH, zna li možda netko da li u ljekarnama uzimaju recept ili ga samo traže na uvid? Ako ga uzimaju, onda bi trebala reći ginekologu da mi svaki lijek na poseban recept ispiše...

----------


## marija_sa

Klikice, ja koliko znam u  svom apotekama uzimaju recepte.Pokusaj ili da ih razdvojis ili da kupis bez recepta jedan od lijekova

----------


## Gabi25

Ja kupovala decapeptyl u jednoj ljekarni u Zg i nisu mi uzeli recept, samo pogledali i vratili

----------


## Jelena

Ako kupuješ, ne uzmu ti recept. Meni su čak davali na povjest bolesti.

----------


## amyx

Meni su prodali bez da me itko išta pitao...

----------


## seka35

amix ,gdje mogu u zapresicu napraviti betu ili negdje privatno?

----------


## modesty4

Cure molim za pomoć!
U ponedjeljak sam na pregledu u Mariboru u ambulanti u Novoj Vasi!
Kako da bez vinjete dođem od Macelja do Maribora i da li je to uopće moguće?

----------


## seka35

moguce je bez vinjete i vozi se starom cestom . mi smo isli i nismo placali vinjetu

----------


## Zeena

imam pitanje... kad ste vi dobile obavijest o tocnom terminu i ako jos koje pretrage treba obaviti? 
ja poslala u 11 mj, do sad sam dobila jedino ono da su primili moje papire i da ce se javit za 5-6 tjedana i to jos pocetkom 12 mj.

----------


## bugaboo

Obavijest o tocnom terminu sam dobila cca 3 mjeseca nakon sto sam poslala papire, a za dodatne pretrage 4. mj. prije postupka.

----------


## amyx

> amix ,gdje mogu u zapresicu napraviti betu ili negdje privatno?


Ja sam betu svaki put vadila na Črnomercu u privatnom labosu *Brayer*. Koliko znam tu u Zaprešiću nema privatnog labosa a za dom zdravlja ne znam, ovako mi je najbolje jer za sat vremena dobijem nalaz na mail...

----------


## ciklama1

> moguce je bez vinjete i vozi se starom cestom . mi smo isli i nismo placali vinjetu


Kuda ste putovali od Macelja do Ptuja, glavnim drumom ili nekim sporednim. MM je video informaciju iz 2008. da se ide glavnim drumom do početka auto-puta kod Ptuja, a dalje kroz Ptuj i Ptujskom cestom do Maribora. Da li je to još uvek tako? Mi još razgledamo, možda bismo u odlasku platili vinjetu, vozili se  po Sloveniji 7 dana a u povratku bez.

Modesty, postoji sajt Bez vinjete po Sloveniji, a kao što vidiš nismo sigurni da je aktuelan... Srećno

Pozdrav

----------


## seka35

bas tako i sto bi placali kad mozete bez

----------


## ciklama1

Seka, hvala. Glavni razlog za plaćanje vinjete je vožnja po Sloveniji, neki izleti, pa bi nam tada bilo lakše. A kada bude sam završetak postupka i ne smem puno da budem aktivna. To ja razmišljam i zamišljam, videćemo, ima vremena, putujemo 18.03.

Srećno tebi u čekanju rezultata!!!!!!!!

----------


## delfin

> imam pitanje... kad ste vi dobile obavijest o tocnom terminu i ako jos koje pretrage treba obaviti? 
> ja poslala u 11 mj, do sad sam dobila jedino ono da su primili moje papire i da ce se javit za 5-6 tjedana i to jos pocetkom 12 mj.


*Zeena*, nama su tek na konzultacijama rekli termin jer su nam zaboravili pismenim putem poslati obavijest. Na konzultacijama smo dobili popis pretraga koje nam još trebaju.

----------


## seka35

kliko kosta nalaz bete privatno

----------


## daddyakBda

> Seka, hvala. Glavni razlog za plaćanje vinjete je vožnja po Sloveniji, neki izleti, pa bi nam tada bilo lakše. A kada bude sam završetak postupka i ne smem puno da budem aktivna. To ja razmišljam i zamišljam, videćemo, ima vremena, putujemo 18.03.
> 
> Srećno tebi u čekanju rezultata!!!!!!!!


Samo za informaciju da je kazna za vožnju bez vinjete na putevima na kojima je obavezna 300€. Može se do Maribora bez vinjete, ali na izletima oprez!

----------


## amyx

> kliko kosta nalaz bete privatno


 Mislim 160,00 kuna

----------


## modesty4

Cure hvala vam na informacijama o vinjeti. Našla sam neke putove gdje vidim da je bez, ali obzirom da idemo prvi puta i vraćamo se u noći ne bih htjela riskirati kaznu od 300eurića naspram 15. Za dalje ćemo se valjda naučiti, pa nećemo više plaćati!

----------


## tasha

> kliko kosta nalaz bete privatno


ja sam u dubravi u privatnom laboratoriju platila 160 kn

----------


## tesla

Cure, može mala pomoć! Htjela bih se naručiti u Maribor. Neznam što prvo napraviti - slati zamolbu, zvati ovaj broj za nas koje same plaćamo ++386 31 577 101 ili ipak prije zvati broj za konzultacije kod prof. Vlaisavljevića 386 2 420 77 55. Odnosno moje konkretno pitanje glasi - ako još nikad nisi bio u Mariboru a htio bi i to probati - Kako se naručiti?

Inače ja sam prošla ukupno 9 postupaka sa različitim ljekovima i protokolima.  Da li se od njih debljaš i napuhuješ? - pitala je *keli -* mislim da je jako individualno. Ja sam u proteklih 9 postupak dobila 8 kilograma (prošlo je nekoliko godina) no to me nije pogodilo nego oni silni stresovi, padanje i dizanje svaki put iznova, nerazumijevanje na poslu... Ma znate već o čemu pričam. Sada bih probala i u Mariboru

----------


## Zeena

sudeci po ovome kako se zaboravljaju javiti, ako mi papiri ne dodu do kraja 3-ceg mj budem im poslala mejl da ih podsjetim...  :Grin:  jel bi to bilo ok?  :Embarassed: 

tesla, ja sam im poslala zamolbu i sve nalaze koje imam... jer na telefon ih je jaaako tesko dobiti pa je ovo najsigurnije...  :Smile:

----------


## tesla

Dakle zamolba. A onda ti oni daju termin za prve konzultacije ili?

----------


## seka35

tesla, najbolje ti je da nazoves i da se narucis ,a od narudbe se ceka oko mjesec dana dad dodes na prve konsultacije , to je u novoj vasi i tad si direktno u kontaktu s prof. dr. vlaisavljevic ,tako da sve mu mozes td reci ,ponijeti sve nalaze i on te pregleda na ultrazvuku , aposlije konsultacija se ceka oko 1 god na postupak . ja sam proslu godinu bila u Mariboru i na zalost bez uspjeha . 
 moja preporuka je da ipak odes na prve konsultacije ,jer stvarno je korisna . moras biti uporna u zvanju i to u periodu od 14 h - 14i 30 jer tad sestra jasna zakazuje termine. 
 zelim ti srecu jer gore ima stvarno puno uspjeha!

----------


## seka35

zeena ,dobijes ih tesko ,ali se ipak moze dobiti ,samo treba biti uporan

----------


## Iva15

Evo da se javim da sam ja danas dobila svoj protokol (također sam se ovdje javljala misleći da su me zaboravili/preskočili ali očito nisu)
Punkcija predviđena 16.04.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka

Iva15 napisi nesto o svom protokolu ako mozes. I ja imam zakazano za april ali mi jos uvek nije stigao protokol

----------


## laky

frendica danas dobila.ukratko bez kontracepcije 
2.dan Estradiol i FSH vadi i javlja im ide merional+centroide

----------


## ina33

> frendica danas dobila.ukratko bez kontracepcije 
> 2.dan Estradiol i FSH vadi i javlja im ide merional+centroide


Frendica je starija i/ili low responder? Sori ako si već negdje prije pisala o tome, mislim da im to (još) nije postao "defaultni protkol"?

----------


## drenjica

> Frendica je starija i/ili low responder? Sori ako si već negdje prije pisala o tome, mislim da im to (još) nije postao "defaultni protkol"?


Ne, to im nije "defaultni protokol", ali ipak rade kratke protokole s antagonistima i to ovisi upravo o tome što ina navodi. Zato je najbolje otići na konzultacije prof. Vlaisavljeviću i dogovoriti odgovarajuću stimulaciju.
Ja sam prvo poslala molbu s liječničkom dokumentacijom, a odgovor sam dobila za tjedan dana da su zaprimili molbu i da će za nekoliko tjedana doći dopis s terminom postupka. Za cca 2 mjeseca sam i dobila dopis s terminom. Zatim sam zvala za konzultacije i odmah poslje njih je stigao i protokol. U postupku sam bila u 11/2010.
Želim svima u postupcima puuuuno sreće i uspjeha.

----------


## Jelena

Takav je i meni protokol bio određen, samo s Gonalom. Tada sam imala 35 i nisam low responder. Odustalo se baš zbog visokog estradiola 2.dc. Al sam u sljedećem ciklusu dobila 16 js i izvrsnih 6 blastica.

----------


## laky

> Frendica je starija i/ili low responder? Sori ako si već negdje prije pisala o tome, mislim da im to (još) nije postao "defaultni protkol"?


starija od 40

----------


## ici

Mene malo buni kod Maribora to što sam u 1 IVf kod njih nakon 18 gonala imala 6 JS(29GOD) a sljedeći IVf isti protokol nakon 23 gonala samo 5 JS(30god),stalno mi se po glavi vrti pitanje zašto nisu prominili protokol nego idu sa istim?
malo mi je glupo osjećaj da bi ja trebala nešto sugerirati!!

----------


## Jelena

ici, treba pokušati sugerirati, ako imaš razloga i osnove.
meni se to čini malim brojem gonala, tako da mi se ni ne čini lošom reakcijom. jače doze se možda boje zbog potencijalne hiperstimulacije.
ako imaš argument zašto bi promijenila terapiju, nemoj se ustručavati. moje su sugestije prihvaćali.

----------


## ici

Kod nas mi je MPO  ovac rekao da je to mali broj JS za moje godine.

----------


## marija_sa

Dobro jutro,imam jedno pitanje..........zakazana mi je IVF za april/maj u Mariboru pa me zanima dali je neka od vak dobila protokol za taj termin.......

----------


## Jelena

ici, jesi radila AMH? Moguće je da treba promijeniti terapiju. Treba vidjeti kako stojiš s antralnim folikulima, odsnosno preko AMH kolika ti je rezerva js. Možda si low responder. Ali ja tako s Menopurima dobivam premalo stanica kao ti s Gonalima. Kakav ti je odnos LH/FSH?

----------


## ici

Odnos Lh /FSH mi je uredu a još čekam nalaz AMH pa ću bit pametnija,

----------


## amyx

Joj evo da i tu objavim ... 14 dnt moja ß je 308,40   :Yes:

----------


## klikica

amyx, čestitam od sveg srca!!!

----------


## kiki30

> Joj evo da i tu objavim ... 14 dnt moja ß je 308,40


amyx čestitam!! super da je uspjeh fet-a jer i ja za 15 dana idem a daje mi nadu...   :Smile:

----------


## marija_sa

Amyx os drca ti cestitam................zelim ti sve najbolje i lake trudnicke dane..........

----------


## bugaboo

Amyx cestitke!!!

----------


## modesty4

Curke samo da vam javim da sam ja u postupku u 4 mjesecu, a sestra Jasna mi je jučer poslala mail i pitala kada očekujem slijedeću mengu, te je rekla da protokol slijedi za koji dan.
Vidim da ste raspravljale o tome treba li sugerirati dr. sa kojim protokolom ići! Ja ću vam samo reći da sam insistirala na susretu sa dr.Vlaisavljević i išli smo prošli ponedjeljek na konzultacije. Iz Slavonije sam, pa onda znate da mi put nije bio lak niti jeftin, ali opet bih učinila isto.
Kada se nađete sa dr. trebate ga sve pitati, baš sve, ali svakako se pripremite za ta pitanja. Ja sam sugerirala dr. što se tiče protokola i on se složio sa mnom, te ne idemo na uobičajeni dugi, već kratki protokol. Stoga cure, same se moramo boriti za sebe i pitati i tražiti.

----------


## klikica

Modesty4, sorry ako gnjavim, što podrazumijevaš pod kratkim protokolom? Manju dozu decapeptyla i gonala F ili...? 
Ja imam zakazan postupak za ožujak, u travnju zakazana punkcija, sad sam trenutno na kontracepciji. Inače, kod mene je sve 5, moj ginekolog kaže da sam mlada i zdrava. Kod supruga dijagnosticirana blaga asthenozospermia. Prije 2 godine pila sam klomifen i dobila 4 folikula, tako da je doktor odustao od štoperice. Ne znam kako će reagirati na decapepty i gonal, bojim se hiperstimulacije...
Svaki savjet je dobrodošao, pa mi molim vas ukratko opišite što podrazumijevate pod kratkim protokolom, možda još i stignem nešto dogovoriti s prof. Vlaisavljevićem! 
Thanksić!

----------


## ivka

Sestra Jasna mi se javila i rekla da danas ili sutra prof. Vlaisavljevic treba da im preda upute i onda ona salje na mejl. Trazila je i da joj napisem termin sledece ocekivane menstruacije. Inace zakazano mi je za april.

----------


## marija_sa

I ja imam zakazan IVF za april/maj ali jos me niko nije kontaktirao..........na koji telefon i mail dobijete sestru Jasnu?

----------


## ivka

ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com naznaci da je za Jasnu

----------


## laky

> I ja imam zakazan IVF za april/maj ali jos me niko nije kontaktirao..........na koji telefon i mail dobijete sestru Jasnu?


imas pp sa brojem

----------


## bugaboo

> Curke samo da vam javim da sam ja u postupku u 4 mjesecu, a sestra Jasna mi je jučer poslala mail i pitala kada očekujem slijedeću mengu, te je rekla da protokol slijedi za koji dan.
> Vidim da ste raspravljale o tome treba li sugerirati dr. sa kojim protokolom ići! Ja ću vam samo reći da sam insistirala na susretu sa dr.Vlaisavljević i išli smo prošli ponedjeljek na konzultacije. Iz Slavonije sam, pa onda znate da mi put nije bio lak niti jeftin, ali opet bih učinila isto.
> Kada se nađete sa dr. trebate ga sve pitati, baš sve, ali svakako se pripremite za ta pitanja. Ja sam sugerirala dr. što se tiče protokola i on se složio sa mnom, te ne idemo na uobičajeni dugi, već kratki protokol. Stoga cure, same se moramo boriti za sebe i pitati i tražiti.


Modesty sta ces koristiti od lijekova?

----------


## amyx

Curke pošto sam bila na Mb FET-u red je da se i tu javim. Moja beta 16 dpt je 780,30

----------


## Aurora*

> Modesty4, sorry ako gnjavim, što podrazumijevaš pod kratkim protokolom? Manju dozu decapeptyla i gonala F ili...? 
> Ja imam zakazan postupak za ožujak, u travnju zakazana punkcija, sad sam trenutno na kontracepciji. Inače, kod mene je sve 5, moj ginekolog kaže da sam mlada i zdrava. Kod supruga dijagnosticirana blaga asthenozospermia. Prije 2 godine pila sam klomifen i dobila 4 folikula, tako da je doktor odustao od štoperice. Ne znam kako će reagirati na decapepty i gonal, bojim se hiperstimulacije...
> Svaki savjet je dobrodošao, pa mi molim vas ukratko opišite što podrazumijevate pod kratkim protokolom, možda još i stignem nešto dogovoriti s prof. Vlaisavljevićem! 
> Thanksić!


Kratki protokol je onaj u kojem se sa supresijom (Decapeptyl) i stimulacijom (Gonal) krece u istom ciklusu. Obicno sa supresijom od 1. dc, a sa stimulacijom od 2. ili 3. dc.

Za razliku od toga dugi protokol podrazumijeva pocetak supresije jos u prethodnom ciklusu. Obicno oko 21. dana ciklusa koji prethodi onom u kojem se krece i sa stimulacijom. 

U Mariboru se dodatno koristi jos i kontracepcija stoga je i pocetak supresije nesto drugaciji od ovoga sto sam prije navela, ali u biti je i to ono sto se podrazumijeva pod dugim protokolom.

Dugi protokol je vjerujem bolji izbor za one kod kojih postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije, jer se sa duzom supresijom pretpostavljam bolje moze kontrolirati stimulacija...

U svakom slucaju, *klikice*, mislim da bi ovaj standardni Mariborski protokol za tebe mogao biti sasvim u redu i sigurna sam da ce doktor krenuti oprezno s dozom Gonala obzirom na tvoje mlade godine i prethodno iskustvo sa Klomifenom. Sretno u postupku!

----------


## amyx

Moj kratki protokol je bio totalno bez supresije. Samo gonali od 2 dc i zadnjih 7 dana cetrotide

----------


## Aurora*

> Moj kratki protokol je bio totalno bez supresije. Samo gonali od 2 dc i zadnjih 7 dana cetrotide


Da, imas pravo, to je kratki protokol kojeg u novije vrijeme sve cesce vidjamo. A Cetrotide, koliko shvacam, u njemu ima tu neku ulogu supresije.

----------


## CERES

> Moj kratki protokol je bio totalno bez supresije. Samo gonali od 2 dc i zadnjih 7 dana cetrotide


Amyx, imala si supresiju, Cetrotide je lijek za supresiju, samo što je to antagonist, a decapetyl ili suprefact je isto supresivni lijek, ali spada u skupinu agonista. Ja sam isto  imala kratki antagonist protokol i kod mene se pokazao dobitnim! Koliko čitam ovaj protokol se sve više primjenjuje ( u početku je bio namjenjen samo za poor respondere) i kod mlađih žena od kojih se očekuje dobar odogovr, zato jer je kraće trajanje stimulacije i manji utoršak gondotropina, te se puno lakše podnosi, a daje jednako dobre rezultate kao  i dugi protokol. Ponekad i kod ovog kratkog  protokola može ići prethodna kontracepcija.

----------


## laky

> Da, imas pravo, to je kratki protokol kojeg u novije vrijeme sve cesce vidjamo. A Cetrotide, koliko shvacam, u njemu ima tu neku ulogu supresije.


Cetrotide je supresija kao i decapeptil i suprefact,to je odgovor iz MB kad smo pitali za supresiju

----------


## daddyakBda

> ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com naznaci da je za Jasnu


Taj više ne vrijedi, sestra Jasna se može kontaktirati samo na ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si.

@amyx - ČESTITKE OD SRCA !!!

----------


## ivka

danas sam kontaktirala sa Jasnom na ovaj mail (ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com) sto znaci da vredi

----------


## kiki30

evo cure ako mislite ići kod dr. reša znajte da se za ragovor čeka 15 dana.a ivf je odmah u sljedećem ciklusu.-tako je prošla moja sestra ovaj mjesec  :Yes: ja za mb čekala godinu dana :Shock:

----------


## laky

> imas pp sa brojem


jesi uspjela dobiti sestru jasnu

----------


## marija_sa

jutros sam joj poslala poruku pa cekam odgovor.....nadam se da se javi u toku dana.
Vec me malo nervira ova nemoguca komunikacija sa njima.................Naravno da su cure pune pitanja ali toliko i placamo da smo zasluzile da mozemo da ih kontaktiramo kad nam treba,zar ne?

----------


## marija_sa

Dobila sam povratnu poruku i pitanje o sledecoj ocekivanoj M.........................................Hvala na pomoci Laky

----------


## amyx

> Amyx, imala si supresiju, Cetrotide je lijek za supresiju, samo što je to antagonist, a decapetyl ili suprefact je isto supresivni lijek, ali spada u skupinu agonista. Ja sam isto  imala kratki antagonist protokol i kod mene se pokazao dobitnim! Koliko čitam ovaj protokol se sve više primjenjuje ( u početku je bio namjenjen samo za poor respondere) i kod mlađih žena od kojih se očekuje dobar odogovr, zato jer je kraće trajanje stimulacije i manji utoršak gondotropina, te se puno lakše podnosi, a daje jednako dobre rezultate kao  i dugi protokol. Ponekad i kod ovog kratkog  protokola može ići prethodna kontracepcija.


Ma da znam, htjela sam napisati da sam imala protokol totalno bez supresije prije stimulacije, da sam dobila samo cetrotide na kraju

----------


## ciklama1

Da se prijavim da sam u postupku za Maribor u martu, pijem kontracepciju i očekujem kratki protokol- stimulacija i cetrotide. Poručili su i da spremim 240 evra za cetrotide.

----------


## ciklama1

Nadam se da smo se razumeli, u postupku sam u 3. mesecu. Pozz

----------


## klikica

> Kratki protokol je onaj u kojem se sa supresijom (Decapeptyl) i stimulacijom (Gonal) krece u istom ciklusu. Obicno sa supresijom od 1. dc, a sa stimulacijom od 2. ili 3. dc.
> 
> Za razliku od toga dugi protokol podrazumijeva pocetak supresije jos u prethodnom ciklusu. Obicno oko 21. dana ciklusa koji prethodi onom u kojem se krece i sa stimulacijom. 
> 
> U Mariboru se dodatno koristi jos i kontracepcija stoga je i pocetak supresije nesto drugaciji od ovoga sto sam prije navela, ali u biti je i to ono sto se podrazumijeva pod dugim protokolom.
> 
> Dugi protokol je vjerujem bolji izbor za one kod kojih postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije, jer se sa duzom supresijom pretpostavljam bolje moze kontrolirati stimulacija...
> 
> U svakom slucaju, *klikice*, mislim da bi ovaj standardni Mariborski protokol za tebe mogao biti sasvim u redu i sigurna sam da ce doktor krenuti oprezno s dozom Gonala obzirom na tvoje mlade godine i prethodno iskustvo sa Klomifenom. Sretno u postupku!


Aurora, puno hvala na savjetu!

----------


## modesty4

Ja malo kasnije palim,ali tu sam!!
Ja sam također na rasporedu u 4 mjesecu i prvo sam dobila mail da napišem kada mi je očekivana menstruacija i upute kako da uzimam logest, a u ponedjeljak ću dobiti protokol pa vam sve detaljno javim.
(očekujem i vas ostale sa protokolima)

----------


## ivka

I ja sam dobila uputstvo za koriscenje Logesta i u ponedeljak mi stize protokol

----------


## marija_sa

Pridruzujem se curama koje cekaju protokol za 4/5 mjesec.I ja sam dobila uputstvo za Logest

----------


## ivka

Stigao mi je protokol iz Maribora. Od 2. dana ciklusa pocinjem sa kontracepcijom do 1. aprila. Za stimulaciju trebam da pripremim Gonal F, Menopur ili Merional (25-30 ampula) i Cetrotide 0.25 (4-6 ampula). Prvi ultra zvuk je 4. aprila, a aspiracija 16. aprila. Pomozite mi oko izbora leka za stimulaciju.

----------


## marija_sa

ivka,
kod mene isti protokol.Ja sam se odlucila za Gonal F jer sam ga vec koristila u pokusaju stimulacije za AIH.Doduse,tada sam imala HS ali je doktorica prokomentarisala da je situacija idealna za IVF tada.Takodje sam zadovoljna kako mi je endometrij reagovao,od max 6mm prije inekcija do 9-10mm pog Gonalom.
Naravno,ukoliko mi budu predlagali nesto drugo,prihvaticu..........
Koja je tvoja diagnoza?

----------


## ivka

Kod nas je kao sve u redu. Nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu ali nam ne ide bas

----------


## modesty4

Kod mene isti protokol kao i kod vas cure.Ja idem sa gonalom, uostalom kada dođem na UZV pitat ću!

----------


## marija_sa

Cure,za koju ste se kontracepciju odlucile?Meni je sestra Jasna sugerisala Logest ali sad u upustvu vidim da se ne preporucuje za slucaj povisenog seceraZbog po nekima izulinske rezistencije a nekima Diabetesa II koristim metformin koji bi trebao da utice na PCOS koji su vezani za povisen secer

----------


## amyx

> Stigao mi je protokol iz Maribora. Od 2. dana ciklusa pocinjem sa kontracepcijom do 1. aprila. Za stimulaciju trebam da pripremim Gonal F, Menopur ili Merional (25-30 ampula) i Cetrotide 0.25 (4-6 ampula). Prvi ultra zvuk je 4. aprila, a aspiracija 16. aprila. Pomozite mi oko izbora leka za stimulaciju.


moj izbor bi uvijek bio gonal

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ivka kod mene kažu da bi bolje bilo s menopurom (iako sam ispod 35 ali imam endometriozu i slabu reakciju)dosad nisam probala Gonal jer svi kažu da je za mene bolji ovaj prvi no možda napravim jedan eksperiment i s Gonalom čisto da vidim, ali treba vidjeti jesi li bila kad na jednom od te 2 stim?
Koliko imaš godina? Koliki su ti FSH i LH?
To su sve dosta bitni faktori koji igraju ulogu u izboru stimulacije

----------


## ivka

Imam 38 godina. FSH 8, LH 1.8. Imala sam dve neuspesne vantelesne do sada. U svakoj sam primala i Gonal F i Menopur. Imala sam po 7 jajnih celija. Jos nisam pocela sa kontracepsijom ali sam mislila da uzmem Logest jer je to i bio prvi predlog.

----------


## Iva15

Evo i mene,
ja sam sa kontracepcijom počela 7-i dan i pijem ih do 30/03/
A sa Decapeptylom počinjem 21/03/
Ja sam prvi put u postupku pa mi je to sve novo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa imala si ok reakciju do sad ako si ih radila nedavno, i kod tebe je LH manji od FSH a koliko sam skužila u tom slučaju je bolje ići s menopurom, koji je isto tako  bolji izbor za više godine sad ne znam koja bi bila granica da li 38 god + ili? Voljela bih da se jave iskusnije cure koje su prošle MB pa da imaš više info!
No u svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## mare41

ivka, te dosadašnje stimulacije (kombinacije gonala i menopura) tebi svakako odgovaraju pošto si dobijala po 7 jajnih stanica, jesi i dosad bila u kratkom protokolu?
iva, vidjet ćeš da je bockanje jednostavno, al ako ćeš trebati pomoć-samo pitaj.

----------


## Marnie

ivka, budući da ti je LH nizak mislim da ne bi trebala uzimati samo Gonal koji je čisti FSH, već ili menopur, odn. merional ili kombinaciju kao što si do sada. Vidim da si imala dobre rekacije na prijašnje postupke, ali je bitno da li su to bili kratki protokoli ili dugi s kontracepcijom.

----------


## ivka

> ivka, budući da ti je LH nizak mislim da ne bi trebala uzimati samo Gonal koji je čisti FSH, već ili menopur, odn. merional ili kombinaciju kao što si do sada. Vidim da si imala dobre rekacije na prijašnje postupke, ali je bitno da li su to bili kratki protokoli ili dugi s kontracepcijom.


Do sada sam bila u dugom protokolu sa kontracepcijom, Dipherelinom i konbinacijom Gonal F i Menopur

----------


## modesty4

Curke koje ste u postupku u 4 mjesecu imam neka tehnička pitanja!
Imali netko iz Slavonije među vama?
Da li ste si već organizirale smještaj i gdje ili ne planirate boraviti u Mariboru?

----------


## Franca

Ja sam išla na postupak u Maribor prije cca 2godine i 9 mjeseci. I svaki put kada smo išli na folikulometrije (3 puta) odlazili bi ujutro i vraćali se kući isti dan, s tim da smo u Sloveniji bili cca sat vremena. Jedino kada smo bili na embriotransferu prenoćili smo jednu noć u jednom privatnom hotelu.

----------


## Franca

Ja sam iz Slavonije - iz Osijeka!

----------


## bebolino

curke nova sam na forumu, ispisala sam se, ne prođe ni poruka,pa ću sad kratko: da li znate da li dr. reš ikad vraća blastociste, a ne samo dvodnevne-trodnevne embrione...kc ljubljana radi isključivo sa blasticama, pa sam u dilemi za koga da se odlučim, a godinu dana čekanja na maribor mi je predugo..lijep pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> curke nova sam na forumu, ispisala sam se, ne prođe ni poruka,pa ću sad kratko: da li znate da li dr. reš ikad vraća blastociste, a ne samo dvodnevne-trodnevne embrione...kc ljubljana radi isključivo sa blasticama, pa sam u dilemi za koga da se odlučim, a godinu dana čekanja na maribor mi je predugo..lijep pozdrav


*bebolino* prvih par postova ti moraju odobriti moderatori zato ce ti poruke ispocetka kasniti, ali ne daj se obeshrabriti jer ces nakon toga moci normalno sudjelovati na forumu.

A sto se tice dr. Resa i blastocista unazad cca. godinu dana samo iznimno se desilo da on ide na blastociste (koji mu je bio kriterij za to nisam nikada uspjela skuziti). Dakle u pravilu i velikoj vecini slucajeva kod njega je transfer 3. ili cak vec 2. dan. Osobno je i meni to bila jedna od stvari koja mi se kod njega nije svidjala. 

Medjutim, evo bas ovih dana vidim na forumu da je forumasica *lasta* imala kod njega punkciju i da joj je odmah bilo receno da ce transfer biti 5. dan. Nadam se da ce *lasta* vidjeti ovu pitanje u vezi blastocista kod dr. R. i reci nam kako to da se kod nje odmah islo na blastociste?


Nego mene sve vise zanima kako je s potpomognutom u *KBC Ljubljana*? Ima li tko da zna nesto vise o tome?

----------


## lasta

Dr. nas je pitao kada nam odgovara za transfer,pon ili srijeda ali je tu uskocio biolog koji je rekao da uzmemo termin u srijedu. Da li je to bilo zbog neceg posebnog stvarno ne bih znala jer malo sam bila rastresena(ipak mi je to bila prva punkcija).
Svakako mozes otici kod njega na konzultacije i pitati sve sto te zanima. Ne vjerujem da bi odbio tvoju zelju da ides na blastociste.
Pitati cu sutra pa cu ti znati reci da li se moze dogovoriti da se ide na blastociste. Javim ti.....sutra idemo po bebolinu tako nije mi problem

----------


## seka35

lasta, ja sam bila kod resa i nije cekao blstociste ,mada  je ocjenio  kao odlicne !kad sam ga ja upitala hoce li ici na blaste rekaoje:"tebi cemo vratiti treci dan ako ce  razvijati neka se kod tebe u stomaku razvijaju"
 vidis moj potpis ,zato nema pravila i nemoj da si u nedoumici bitno je samo da odlucis i da vjerujes da ce uspjeti!
 jos da ti napisem da sam u mariboru imala sve blastociste ,ali sta je korist kad se nisu primile.

----------


## bebolino

cure hvala vam, razlog zbog čega mene lično privlače blastociste jeste taj da je njihova šansa za opstanak 50 % i čitala sam da se morule u svom razvoju još uvijek nalaze u jajovodima, ne u materici, a tek peti dan se ugnjezde u zid materice, zbog toga sam zaključila, da je prirodnije blastocistu vratiti u matericu...ali naravno nisam ja ginekolog,oni ipak znaju najbolje zbog čega to rade, možda ako su manje kvalitetne tada vraćaju više morula, a ako prežive 5. dan tada vraćaju jednu ili dvije..u KBC Ljubljana sudeći po tuđim iskustvima vraćaju 1-2 blastice,mada je i tu rizik da li će do tog dana opstati .Zbog toga me više privlači KBC ljubljana jer im je to uobičajeni protol, a s druge strane po statistici uspješnosti dr. reša je odmah iza maribora....više sam neodlučna, što kontam, ako već dajem tolike pare,da odem tamo,gdje me neće gristi savjest, ako ne uspije, a lutrija je svakako pa bio to čak i prag....KBC je po cijeni možda malo viša nego dr. reš, oko 1350 eura, zavisno od postupka,tako da i nije neka razlika....da je nama doći do cilja..sretno cure

----------


## Tinkica

Ja sam bila kod dr Reša u 11 mjesecu i transfer je bio 5.-ti dan. Na žalost prvi put nije uspjelo,ali sutra idemo na FET pa se nadamo i nadamo....

----------


## Tinkica

> Ja sam bila kod dr Reša u 11 mjesecu i transfer je bio 5.-ti dan. Na žalost prvi put nije uspjelo,ali sutra idemo na FET pa se nadamo i nadamo....


A da,sam mi je rekao nakon punkcije da će transfer biti 5.-ti dan,tako da ja nisam ništa više ni pitala.

----------


## marisela

> Ja sam bila kod dr Reša u 11 mjesecu i transfer je bio 5.-ti dan. Na žalost prvi put nije uspjelo,ali sutra idemo na FET pa se nadamo i nadamo....


Od sveg srca želim da ti ovaj put bude uspješan i tebi, meni i svim ostalim curama koje se bore...

----------


## seka35

> Od sveg srca želim da ti ovaj put bude uspješan i tebi, meni i svim ostalim curama koje se bore...


dusa mja draga ,naravno da ce uspjeti

----------


## marisela

Seko moja mila nadam se da hoće nadu gubimo zadnje ti to dobro znaš iz svog iskustva a za malenu mrvicu koja se zakačila za svoju mamicu šaljem puno vibrica da tu i ostanu narednih 9 mjeseci mada je sad već manje od 9~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a tebi šaljem veliku pusu.

----------


## marisela

Curke imam jednu molbu ali prije toga znam da ovaj post ne smije biti ovdje ali ja ovdje pripadam a i neznam gdje bih ga pisala samo želim da vas zamolim ako koja zna gdje bi mogla povoljno naći smještaj u Ljubljani jer se pripremam za prve konsultacije sada 24 marta kod dok. Reša u Postojini  a vidim da je užasno skup pa možda koja mi može pomoći jer sam iz Bosne i stvarno nema šanse da putujem stalno a kako god vidim cijene nećenja 50 eura ništa ispod pa to bi me zaista puno koštalo ako koja ima šta neka mi piše na pp hvala unaprijed puno bi ste mi pomogle.

----------


## bebolino

> Curke imam jednu molbu ali prije toga znam da ovaj post ne smije biti ovdje ali ja ovdje pripadam a i neznam gdje bih ga pisala samo želim da vas zamolim ako koja zna gdje bi mogla povoljno naći smještaj u Ljubljani jer se pripremam za prve konsultacije sada 24 marta kod dok. Reša u Postojini  a vidim da je užasno skup pa možda koja mi može pomoći jer sam iz Bosne i stvarno nema šanse da putujem stalno a kako god vidim cijene nećenja 50 eura ništa ispod pa to bi me zaista puno koštalo ako koja ima šta neka mi piše na pp hvala unaprijed puno bi ste mi pomogle.


marisela evo ti link, pravo je dobar, ima smještaja u raznim hostelima ( odvojena soba) oko 20 eura po osobi uključujući i doručak : http://www.viaslovenia.com.pa/

----------


## marisela

bebolino hvala ti puno puno si mi pomogla.

sad ću da provjerim odma a tako nešto kontam i u okolici Zagreba nebi bilo loše ako nešto tko ima samo moram se snaći do 24 marta jer ja nešto preko interneta pokušala ma sve mi užasno skupo a tebi hvala još jednom.

----------


## lasta

Evo vratili smo se. 2 blastice vracene,a 4 poslane na skijanje.

Sto se tice pitanja da li vraca blastice dr.R je kazao da ako par inzistira nije problem.
Danas je uz nas bilo jos  dva para koji su dosli po blastice i tri para koji su bili na treci dan punkcije.

Kao sto seka kaze nema pravila. Trebas odluciti sama,vjerovati u odluku i krenuti.Zelim ti da dobro odlucis i da ti krene sa srecom.

Seka :Heart:  za tvoje srceko, bas mi je drago......nadam se da cemo uskoro i mi to slusati......

----------


## bebolino

lasta prije svega sretno sa bebicama, želim ti da se one lijepo smjeste kod svoje mamice..puno ti hvala za informaciju o blasticama, to mi me čini sretnom, da postoji mogućnost...znači i tebi su petodnevne vraćene  :Smile: mislim da ću i ja biti skori kandidat,dok sve pripremimo...i ostalim curama veliko sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Bebolino samo vjeruj u svoju odluku,sta god odlucila. Evo ti malo vibrica podrske~~~
Odes kod njega na razgovor pa onda odluci.

----------


## marisela

lasta šaljem ti ogromnu cifru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje 2 blastice u maminoj pupi i nadam i želim ti svu sreću da tamo i ostanu narednih 9 prelijepih mjeseci.... i tako mi je drago kada vidim da vas ima Rešovki jer ja ponovno sada idem 24 marta na prve konsultacije i trebala bih krenuti sa stimulacijom početkom aprila.

----------


## lasta

marisela ima ih dosta parova iz hrvatske,ostala sam cak i malo  iznenadena koliko ih ima

----------


## seka35

> Evo vratili smo se. 2 blastice vracene,a 4 poslane na skijanje.
> 
> Sto se tice pitanja da li vraca blastice dr.R je kazao da ako par inzistira nije problem.
> Danas je uz nas bilo jos  dva para koji su dosli po blastice i tri para koji su bili na treci dan punkcije.
> 
> Kao sto seka kaze nema pravila. Trebas odluciti sama,vjerovati u odluku i krenuti.Zelim ti da dobro odlucis i da ti krene sa srecom.
> 
> Seka za tvoje srceko, bas mi je drago......nadam se da cemo uskoro i mi to slusati......


naravno da ce uspjeti ,jer je dr. pravi. ja sam bila i u mariboru ,ali ovaj je bas direktan i svida mi se

----------


## modesty4

Danas sam dobila troškovnik iz Mb-a zajedno sa uputama, a koji važi od 1 mjeseca 2011.g. Ako vas zanima stavit ću u slijedeći post i ako moderatorice kažu da je uredu???

----------


## amyx

Mislim da ne bi trebao bit problem oko stavljanja cijena, pa pisalo se već o tome. Ajd meni na pp, baš me zanima jel se kaj promjenilo od kad sam ja bila

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, ja sam vec stavila cijene Maribora na str. 33 (nisam znala da se to ne smije, ako sam pogrijesila molim moderatorice neka brisu taj post)

----------


## modesty4

amyx imaš pp

----------


## modesty4

bugaboo sorry nisam vidjela,pa samo potvrđujem da su to te cijene koje si i ti navela!

----------


## Gabi25

Kopiram i ovdje:
RTL želi dalje obrađivati ovu temu i baviti se našim problemom i zato traže par koji je bio u inozemstvu i uspio vani od donošenja novog zakona koji bi mogao reći i pitati se da li se njihovo dijete broji u ministrovu statistiku a oni su za to masno platili u inozemstvu.
To je njihov prvi zahtjev i mislim da je ovo odlična prilika- a znam da ima cura koje su to komentirale na temi o rezultatima- broji li ministar i moju bebu u svoje rezultate?
Molim vas cure javite se, nije ništa strašno a sada imamo priliku držati ovu temu aktualnom.

----------


## ksena28

molim vas cure, apeliram na vas i preklinjem vas, znam da izgleda teško ali nije - doista sve reakcije nakon izlaska u javnost su bile pohvalne! i evo baš me susjeda od 80tak godina jučer izljubila kad je čula da sam trudna jer nas je gledala i prepoznala na direktu (koji je btw bio prije 2 godine)

----------


## klikica

Hej curke, imam jedno pitanje. Uskoro počinje pikanje s Decapeptylima, pa me zanima, zna li možda netko mogu li si ga davati navečer, budući da i kontracepciju pijem navečer? Ima li to kakve veze? Thanksić!!

----------


## bugaboo

Nisam sigurna, ja se uvijek pikam između 17-18 h jer mi tako najbolje pase, a i negdje na forumu sam i procitala da dr. u Mariboru kazu da je to idealno vrijeme.

Posalji mail sestri Jasni da budes sigurna, mozda je svejedno kada se pikas, bitno je samo da je uvijek u isto vrijeme.

----------


## seka35

> Hej curke, imam jedno pitanje. Uskoro počinje pikanje s Decapeptylima, pa me zanima, zna li možda netko mogu li si ga davati navečer, budući da i kontracepciju pijem navečer? Ima li to kakve veze? Thanksić!!


ja sam ga davala ujutro u 7h i dr.res mi je rekao da je ujutro najbolje

----------


## modesty4

A ja sam si ga davala naveče i meni je dr rekao da je to uredu!

----------


## lasta

Meni je dr rekao kada želim ali glavno da je razlika 24 sata

----------


## Iva15

Jučer sam si nabavila decapeptyl. Prvi put u životu imam tako nešto u frižideru  :Smile:  i cijelu noć sam ih sanjala  :Mad: 
Gonale sam mislila nabavit u Mariboru ali vidim da svi pišu da su jeftiniji kod nas, pa ću onda i to kupit. Koliko shvaćam nakon prvog ultrazvuka se započinje sa Gonalom i oni onda odrede dozu. Koliko da kupim za početak?
Dali je bolje sve UZV napravit u Mariboru ili se zbog daljine može koji napravit kod svog ginekologa?

----------


## bugaboo

Iva, Decapeptyl ti je lako davati jer je vec pripremljena injekcija, samo je izvadi pola sata prije aplikacije iz frizidera da te ne pece :Cool: 

Upravo sam dobila mail od sestre Jasne za 2. fazu postupka. Pise da termin aplikacije Decapeptyla treba biti između 15.30-19h.

Iva pogledaj si mail, i ti si vjerojatno dobila upute ako od 14.3. pocinjes s Dec, pise da 1 UZV mozes obaviti i doma pa javis rezultate.

Moje pitanje za bivse Mariborcanke je isto isplati li se (jel sta korisno oko dogovora za stimulaciju) na taj 1 UZV ici u Maribor ili je ok da me pregleda moj ginekolog i samo javim stanje jajnika i endometrija?

----------


## Iva15

Nije me strah Decapeptyla, pročitala sam da svi komentiraju da nije to ništa strašno, samo mi je to sve novo, pa sam uzbuđena :Smile: 
Ja sam si baš pomislila da je taj prvi UZV najvažniji pa da ću njega svakako odradit u Mariboru a onda ove druge možda kući, ali koliko vidim, ipak je obrnuta situacija.
Ja sa Decapeptylom počinjem 21/03

----------


## klikica

Jel imao netko možda nuspojave od Decapeptyla?

----------


## bebolino

curice koje ste bile kod dr. Reša, smijem li vas pitati jeste li direktno kod njega kupovale lijekove ili negdje drugo....koliko vas je koštala ukupno terapija..pusu vam šaljem i navijam za sve koje su u postupku  :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## tasha

bebolino, ja sam umjesto menopura koristila merionale i kupila sam ih u mađarskoj. reš je rekao da su isti kao i menopuri i da ih mogu koristiti, a duplo su jeftiniji

----------


## seka35

> curice koje ste bile kod dr. Reša, smijem li vas pitati jeste li direktno kod njega kupovale lijekove ili negdje drugo....koliko vas je koštala ukupno terapija..pusu vam šaljem i navijam za sve koje su u postupku


ja sam kupovala kod dr. resa i ukupno me terapija izasla 410 eura

----------


## marija_sa

Cure moli vas ako ima neka djevojka/zena koja ide u MAribor u 4. mjesecu(punkcija predvidjena za 16.4) a da je iz Banja Luke da mi se javi na pp

----------


## bebolino

tasha i seka hvala vam puno  :Smile:  seka ti lijekovi što si ih kupila kod doktora ne čine mi se preskupi, ja kontam kad mi kaže protokol, da spontano odlučim da li ći od njega direktno uzeti, ili možda svratiti do zagreba,ali 410 eura je baš ok  :Smile: mislim uklapa se u moj predviđeni budžet za ovu akciju  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

bebolino mene su ljekovi došli 490 pa dva puta uz po 35 i štoperica je 10
koristila sam menopur i dipherelin i to sam kupovala kod njega (on nam je dao i šprice i igle)
sve si to ubaci u troškovnik

----------


## tonili

** 

Podsjećam:
RTL želi dalje obrađivati ovu temu i baviti se našim problemom i zato traže par koji je bio u inozemstvu i uspio vani od donošenja novog zakona koji bi mogao reći i pitati se da li se njihovo dijete broji u ministrovu statistiku a oni su za to masno platili u inozemstvu.
To je njihov prvi zahtjev i mislim da je ovo odlična prilika- a znam da ima cura koje su to komentirale na temi o rezultatima- broji li ministar i moju bebu u svoje rezultate?
Molim vas cure javite se, nije ništa strašno a sada imamo priliku držati ovu temu aktualnom.

----------


## bebolino

hvala lasta puno, vjerovatno zavisi od količine stimulacije, malo sam dosadna, ali znaš li koliko je kod njega 1 kom menopura i 1 kom dipherelina ?pusa  :Smile:

----------


## katica

Cure, da sada ne isčitavam sve postove.
Kad smo zadnji put 2008 bili u Mb nije trebala vinjeta. Treba li sada?

----------


## Mali Mimi

da ako idete autoputom, mi smo išli jer nam je preko sela bilo komplicirano

----------


## lasta

menopur je 20 a dipherelin(nadam se da sa tako piše-bacila kutiju) je 7

i treba da vinjeta

----------


## lasta

mjesečna vinjeta je 30

----------


## bebolino

lasta hvala svaka informacija mi je dragocjena  :Smile:   :Smile: sretnoooo  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, jel savjetujete odlazak u Maribor na UZV prije pocetka stimulacije, ili da to obavimo doma?

Ako doma, jel to mora biti MPO ginic ili moze bilo koji (imam dobrog privatnog ginica koji nije MPO)?

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo ako znaš šta ćeš od stimulacije koristiti- ako ste se to već dogovorili- možeš obaviti uzv kod svog gina
Ja sam išla na taj prvi kontrolni gore jer nisam znala koju ću stimulaciju dobiti tj. htjela sam porazgovarati s doktorom

----------


## tasha

bebolino, mene je 20 ampula merionala koštalo 128 eura,odnosno jedna kutija sa deset ampula je 64 eura, dodatno smo išli po još jednu jer sam mislila da mi 20 ampula neće biti dovoljno, ostalo mi je 11 ampula i dr ih je otkupio od nas, po ampuli 1 euro. Nama je mađarska za 45 min pa nam se isplatilo, tako da uzmeš i to u obzir.


> hvala lasta puno, vjerovatno zavisi od količine stimulacije, malo sam dosadna, ali znaš li koliko je kod njega 1 kom menopura i 1 kom dipherelina ?pusa

----------


## tasha

krivo sam napisala, za 11 ampula smo dobili 77 eura

----------


## modesty4

Cure molila bih vas za pomoć oko smeštaja! Znam za Stanka o kojem je već pisano na forumu i imam telefon. Bila bih vam zahvalna kada bi ste mi dali još kakav kontakt i zanima me kolike su cijene (može i na pp), jer razmišljam tražiti i smještaj u Zg, nije mi ni to daleko od Maribora.

----------


## modesty4

I da cure još sam vas htjela pitati može li se u Mb kupiti "običan" gonal ili imaju samo pen, ako mi zafali da znam!

----------


## nina1

> I da cure još sam vas htjela pitati može li se u Mb kupiti "običan" gonal ili imaju samo pen, ako mi zafali da znam!


možeš kupiti običan gonal, ako kupuješ u bolnici skoro ga stalno imaju ali ako ćeš kupovati u Novoj Vasi može se desiti da ga nemaju tj imaju ga samo po rezervaciji

----------


## Jelena

> I da cure još sam vas htjela pitati može li se u Mb kupiti "običan" gonal ili imaju samo pen, ako mi zafali da znam!


Meni se čini da smo mi ovdje navikli na one penove od 900 I.U., samo da znaš da ih ima i manjih. Ne znam točno kojih doza, ja kupila npr 450 I.U., to odgovara količini od 6 običnih. Prof. Vlaisavljević tvrdi da ima i manjih, pretpostavljam onda barem 225 I.U.

Računala sam da me je podjednako koštalo od 900 i od 450 jedinica, naravno po jedinici.

----------


## Lua

Gonal F Pen ima u 3 doze: 900,450,i 300 IJ.

Sretno!

----------


## marija_sa

Drage saborke,ja sam Gonal F od 900 IJ kupila u Beogradu i ubjedljivo je najeftiniji.............u njemu je 12 doza od 75 i racunam da cu eventualno dokupiti u MB jos.
Imam sada jedno prakticno pitanje..........negdje se vec spominjalo ali ne mogu da nadjem,koliko u penu ostaje jedinica koje se sa sigurnoscu mogu upotrijebiti..dakle u penu od 900 ima 12x75 ali sta je sa ostatkom tecnosti???

----------


## ivka

Cene lekova u Mariboru:
Gonal F - obicna ampula 75   32 eura
             Pen  450 IU      188 eura
                    900 IU      373 eura
Menopur   21 euro 
Cetrotide 0,25   39,82 eura

----------


## bebolino

> bebolino, mene je 20 ampula merionala koštalo 128 eura,odnosno jedna kutija sa deset ampula je 64 eura, dodatno smo išli po još jednu jer sam mislila da mi 20 ampula neće biti dovoljno, ostalo mi je 11 ampula i dr ih je otkupio od nas, po ampuli 1 euro. Nama je mađarska za 45 min pa nam se isplatilo, tako da uzmeš i to u obzir.


 tasha ljubim te  :Smile:  merionali su super povoljni u mađarskoj, ali eto ja planiram u maju otići na prve konsultacije, pa ću sačekati da mi propiše terapiju  :Smile:  hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Drage saborke,ja sam Gonal F od 900 IJ kupila u Beogradu i ubjedljivo je najeftiniji.............u njemu je 12 doza od 75 i racunam da cu eventualno dokupiti u MB jos.
> Imam sada jedno prakticno pitanje..........negdje se vec spominjalo ali ne mogu da nadjem,koliko u penu ostaje jedinica koje se sa sigurnoscu mogu upotrijebiti..dakle u penu od 900 ima 12x75 ali sta je sa ostatkom tecnosti???


Po mom iskustvu, ostane ti otprilike 37,5 IU, što bi bilo pola doze. Ja sam skupljala u frižideru, ali se na kraju nisam usudila upotrijebiti.

----------


## modesty4

marija_sa koliko je to gonal uvjerljivo najjeftiniji?

----------


## Jelena

Gonal bi trebao biti na hladnom stalno, tako da ako planirati prijevoz, pobrinite se za frižider torbe.

----------


## modesty4

Jelena ja sam shvatila da sve što je u prahu i mora se miješati ne mora u frižider,dok dec mora.
Pretpostavljam da je gonal u penu isto gotova mješavina tako da i on mora biti u frižideru ili?

----------


## bugaboo

Da, Gonal pen ne treba mijesati.

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav svima,
Molim vas za pomoć,zanima me ampule PUREGONA od 50 IU kod nas ih nema pa me zanima koliko koštaju u Sloveniji?

----------


## Mini3

Drage suborke,

molila bih vas za pomoć. Upravo sam dobila upute iz Maribora za svibanj... moram priznati da ih baš ne razumijem... nije mi jasno zašto neke grupe počinju sa kontracepijom na drugi, a neke na sedmi dan, ovisno o tome na koji datum pada menstruacija. Nisam još sigurna kada ću dobiti mengu, pa ne znam hoću li ući u skupinu za drugi ili za sedmi dan. Koju ste kontracepsiju koristile? Meni je ovo drugi pokušaj... jedan je bio neuspjeli na VV prije gpdinu dana. Puno havla na odgovoru

----------


## bugaboo

Mini. koliko sam ja skuzila po mom protokolu, svejedno je da li pocinjes s kontracepcijom 2. ili 7. dan (to ovisi kada ces dobiti mengu), svima je isti dan pocetak pikanja i isti dan je planirana punkcija. To oni rade da ustimaju svima cikluse.

----------


## Charlie

*Mini3*, ne brini, to je u Mariboru uobičajeni protokol a kontracepcija ide kako ti je i bugaboo rekla bi se ženama u postupku uskladili ciklusi. Ne moraš unaprijed znati kad ćeš dobiti M, kad dobiješ, pogledaj u protokol s kojim danom trebaš početi uzimati kontracepciju, javi u Mb kad si počela i dalje prati upute za svoju grupu. Sretno!!!

----------


## marija_sa

modestu4,ja samGonal od 900IU platila 370E sto je za razliku hrvatske,bosne ili cak i slovenije jeftinije(slovenija je tu negdje ali je i dalje pa kad na lijek dodas trosak puta dobijes vecu cifru!!??)
E sad,ja opet imam pitanje,naime imam potvrde iz apoteka u MB koje se odnose na povrat DDV-a.Uredno su ovjerene na granici.Koliko sam shvatila sa njima kad kupujem u istoj toj apoteci umanje mi iznos ili sta?

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam u MB postupku koristila Femoden, kod nas ga nema ali sam ga kupila tamo kad sam bila na konzultacijama. Piše ti na protokolu koja kontracepcija dolazi u obzir.

----------


## Charlie

*marija_sa* ako se dobro sjećam, da, u apoteci će ti napraviti povrat novaca ili će ti umanjiti slijedeći račun za taj iznos.

----------


## Mini3

Hvala vam draga moje na info. 
Evo danas prvi dan, a od sutra krećem po protokolu sa kontracepcijom. 
Što se kontracepcije tiče u protokolu ih je nekoliko vrsta navedeno, ima li nekih vrsta tableta u Hrvatskoj ili moram u Sloveniju po njih? Ne znam kako će se moj ginić u tome snaći pa me strah da mi nešto ne zabrlja.

----------


## bugaboo

Uz tablete navedene u protokolu meni je sestra Jasna napisala u mailu da moze i Logest ili Harmonet pa ne moras u Sloveniju po njih. Ja sam uzela Logest, mislim da ce mi ostat 14 tableta koje poklanjam za tjedan dana kad ih prestajem piti jer cu od 2. kutije iskoristiti samo 7 pa ako nekome treba neka se javi na pp.

----------


## Aurora*

Svojevremeno sam se i ja pitala koju kontracepciju izabrati i potrudila se pronaci najbolji odgovor. On je sadrzan u ovom postu.

Izbor kontracepcije bi po moje trebao biti individualan, ali uvijek je najlakse ici po principu kud' drugi tud' i ja. Za one kojima se da razumjeti vise, nadam se da ce linkani post biti od koristi, a za sve ostale preporucujem Logest.

----------


## ina33

Nakon ipak za moje uši previše slučajeva dubinske venske trobmobze ili plućne embolije za yasmine i yasminelle, izbjegavala bih te (iako sam ih i sama koristila pa sve OK), i iako svi tvrde da se embolija i tromboza od svakih mogu dobit.

----------


## Mini3

Hvala vam drage moje na savjetima... ginekolog mi j užasno zbunjen i ne zna ništa.. ali je dobar jer ne štedi na upitnicama i receptima... a i same znate koliko toga treba da bi se ušlo u postupak... pa mi je svaka vaša informacija dobrodošla. Imam još jedno pitanje ako mi možete pomoći... gdje je povoljna cijena u Zagrebu za kupiti Decapeptyl ili Diphereline ili Superfact injekcije? Što ste vi koristile... možete li mi preporučiti koje injekcije da uzmem... na VV sam koristila Superfact ali u spreju pa ne znam ima li razlike u učinku između spreja i injekcija. Baš me nekako strah da negdje ne fulam, a moj ginić mi pak ništa ne može pomoći po tom pitanju.
Puno vam hvala na razumijevanju.
Ide li tko od vas u postupa u svibnju?

----------


## Gabi25

Mini u Mariboru suprefact sprej ne dolazi u obzir, samo injekcije.
Ja sam koristila Decapeptyl kao i većina cura, najpovoljniji je u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj, ako se dobro sjećam 50kn/kom za gotovinu.
Pročešljaj malo prehodne stranice, sigurno imaš točnu informaciju

----------


## bugaboo

Ja prekjucer u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj za cash platila kutiju (7 kom) Decapeptyla 370 kn, to ti je 53 kn po komadu. Mogu se kupovati i komadno.

----------


## Cana73

Drage moje, ja zelim da vas sve pozdravim, dugo vas vec citam.
Nova sam na forumu.
Sve ste divne i veliki borci.
Toliko za sada!

----------


## marija_sa

Cana,sugradjanko, dobro dosla...............

----------


## marisela

> Drage moje, ja zelim da vas sve pozdravim, dugo vas vec citam.
> Nova sam na forumu.
> Sve ste divne i veliki borci.
> Toliko za sada!


Cana73,dobro došla.

----------


## Cana73

Hvala puno na dobrodoslici.

----------


## marija_sa

Cana73, jesi li i ti u nekoj vrsti MPO u Sloveniji?

----------


## Cana73

:Smile: 


> Cana73, jesi li i ti u nekoj vrsti MPO u Sloveniji?

----------


## marija_sa

Imas jos vremena..........mada brzo prodje.
Ako ti nije tesko predstavi nam se.........pretpostavljam 76 godiste..........dijagnoza,koliko se trudite,sta ste sve prosli,jesi imala vec postupke.................

----------


## vanesa34

Pozdrav svima od buduće mame! Sada sam u 19. tj. trudnoće nakon postupka u Postojni. Ne želeći čekati Maribor godinu dana, MM i ja smo prošli dva postupka kod dr. Reša od kojih je drugi bio uspješan, i to nakon transfera dvodnevnog 4- staničnog embrija. Nije djelovalo obećavajuće, ali eto upalilo je! O dr. Rešu mogu reći da je profesionalan i odlučan i oba protokola je odradio najbolje što je mogao s obzirom da sam imala loš odgovor na razne stimulacije. Svima želim puuuuno uspjeha, jer ne prođe dan, a da se ne sjetim svojih MPO muka i koliko su mi  informacije sa ovog foruma pomogle!

----------


## Cana73

Da u pravu si, vrijeme brzo prodje, trenutno sam u fazi prikupljanja informacija o kupovini lijekova, gdje su najjeftniji, gdje treba recept a gdje ne.
Iza sebe imam dva neuspjesna postupka/icsi, oba radjena u Banja Luci, 73 sam godiste.
Iz Maribora sam dobila potvrdu o terminu, i sta od nalaza trebam dostaviti do kraja maja ako sam ih dobro shvatila. 
Ne snalazim se jos uvijek dobro na forumu. Ako si i ti iz Banja Luke mozemo razmijeniti brojeve tel. cuti se i upoznati.
Pozdrav

----------


## vanesa34

Iz Rijeke sam i nakon tri razočaravajuća pokušaja na Vuku Vrhovcu odlučili smo otići u Maribor i poslali papire, ali vrijeme je prolazilo, a sa Mariborom sam se samo dopisivala i čekala, dok smo kod Reša odmah došli na red, odmah idući ciklus. Na upit o pregledu mailom odgovorio je idući dan i odmah nas naručio. Neki mu zamjeraju nedostatak emocija, ali mi to nismo osjeili, puno nam je gore bilo na našoj klinici. Svaki IVF je dobrim dijelom i lutrija, a nama se posrećilo.

----------


## Cana73

> Imas jos vremena..........mada brzo prodje.
> Ako ti nije tesko predstavi nam se.........pretpostavljam 76 godiste..........dijagnoza,koliko se trudite,sta ste sve prosli,jesi imala vec postupke.................


Da u pravu si, vrijeme brzo prodje, trenutno sam u fazi prikupljanja informacija o kupovini lijekova, gdje su najjeftniji, gdje treba recept a gdje ne.
Iza sebe imam dva neuspjesna postupka/icsi, oba radjena u Banja Luci, 73 sam godiste.
Iz Maribora sam dobila potvrdu o terminu, i sta od nalaza trebam dostaviti do kraja maja ako sam ih dobro shvatila. 
Ne snalazim se jos uvijek dobro na forumu. Ako si i ti iz Banja Luke mozemo razmijeniti brojeve tel. cuti se i upoznati.
Pozdrav

----------


## seka35

vanesa34 ,drago mi je vidjeti od dr. resa pacijente i da su vec odmakle u trudnoci.
kao sto vidis nam je kod dr.resa uspjelo od prvi put ,nako 4 pokusaja u Mariboru!

----------


## vanesa34

Čestitam na uspjehu! Uživaj u trudnoći!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vanesa baš me zanimaju pojedinosti jer i ja slabo reagiram, možeš li opisati kakve si stimulacije imala do sada i koja je bila dobitna?
Sretno :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## marija_sa

Cana73.......saljem ti pp

----------


## marija_sa

Cana73 ne prolaze ti privatne poruke...........ostavljam ti svoj mail pa se javi slobodno ango2405@gmail.com

----------


## vanesa34

Mali Mimi, na VV sam: prvi put primala Klomifen- dobivena 1 opl. j.s.- transfer 0, 
                             drugi put Gonal F + Suprefact- 3 opl. j.s. - transfer 3 embrija- beta 0
                             treći put- Klomifen + Menopur - 3 opl. j.s.- transfer 0
              U Postojni:  prvi put Puregon + Dipherelin- 2 opl. j.s. - transfer 2 embrija- prokrvarila 10. dan nakon ET
                             drugi put samo Menopur, u dodatak Orgalutrana tri dana prije punkcije- 2 opl. j.s.- transfer 2 embrija- beta 591
Odgovor jajnika je svaki put bio dosta jadan, ali mislim da je kod mene presudila rana punkcija- 12. dan i rani transfer 14. dan i da je endometrij bio tada puno zreliji za implantaciju u odnosu na prethodne postupke bez obzira na slabiju kvalitetu embrija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala, a šta je to Orgalutran? Jel to kao Cetrotide?

----------


## orline

Pozdrav svima, nisam dugo pisala na ovom forumu, a na ovu temu se prvi put priključujem.
Imam jedno pitanje za Mariborčanke.
Dobila sam pismom u decembru termin u Mariboru za juli. Trebalo je da im do kraja maja pošaljem neke analize. Danas mi stiže mail od Jasne u kom se navodi da sam planirana za termin maj/jun i da im javim termin očekivane naredne menstruacije. 
Bez dodtanih objašnjenja. Zna li neko da li se zatvaraju na ljeto jer bih ja pitala da ostane prvobitni julski termin.

----------


## seka35

orline ,sigurno je netko odustao ,pa imaju mjesto slobodno i zato da ides prije u postupak.
ako planiras ici u maribor ti mozes javiti sestri da im mejlom poaljes svoje analize

----------


## orline

Hvala, seko, na brzom odgovoru.
Preptpostavljam da mogu, videću već sa jasnom, nego MM radi u inostranstvu, i vraća se tek početkom juna pa mi ovo sad uveliko remeti planove, hm. Videću već šta mogu da uradim. Ja sam se bojala da se možda renoviraju ljeti, pa da su me zato pomerili ranije. Jer ako ne stignem za ovaj termin, ko zna kad će sledeći da mi daju. Hvala još jednom

----------


## vanesa34

Mali Mimi, Orgalutran sam dobila radi sprečavanja prijevremene ovulacije jer se jedan folikul jako povećao, a ostali su bili sitni. Cetrotide ima istu funkciju, mislim da sam čak i njega dobivala u prehodnom neuspješnom ciklusu.

----------


## seka35

orline,pa mozda ti se i poklopi da ti muz dode.sa majskim ciklusom ces vjerovatno poceti sa stimulacijom ,a ako ce ti biti ciklus krajem maja to ti je taman 
kako kazes ako te odgodi ,tko zna kad ces onda na red

----------


## Gabi25

Mislim da mi je sestra Jasna jednom prilikom rekla da u 7.mjesecu neće raditi, nego da kreću sredinom 8. Možda te zato prebacila ranije.
Iako me ovo jako čudi obzirom na duge liste čekanja...

----------


## orline

> orline,pa mozda ti se i poklopi da ti muz dode.sa majskim ciklusom ces vjerovatno poceti sa stimulacijom ,a ako ce ti biti ciklus krajem maja to ti je taman


Ne smijem da rizikujem, sledeći ciklus je početak aprila, vjerovatno bi mi tad uključili kontracepciju a krajem maja stimulaciju.

Gabi25, hvala ti na info. I mene je začudilo. Ja sam papire poslala juna prošle godine. Svakom normalnom bi odgovaralo pomjeranje mjesec dva ranije, ali mi zbog trenutne razdvojenosti moramo planirati unaprijed.
Puno ste mi pomogle

----------


## vanesa34

> Hvala, a šta je to Orgalutran? Jel to kao Cetrotide?


Orgalutran sam dobivala radi sprečavanja prerane ovulacije jer se jedan folikul jako povećao, a ostali su bili sitni. Cetrotide ima istu funkciju, mislim da sam i njega dobivala u prethodnom postupku.

----------


## CERES

> Hvala, a šta je to Orgalutran? Jel to kao Cetrotide?


*Mali Mimi,* Orgalutran ti je isto što i Cetrotide, samo drugi proizvođač, znači to je supresija, ali antagonist,(za razliku od Decapetyla koji je agonist), koristi se  u kratkom Antagonist protokolu od 5 ili 6-tog dana stimulacije, pa do punkcije.

*vanesa 34*, čestitam! Ja sam kod dr.Reša imala isti protokol (menopur+orgalutran) i uspijelo nam je :Very Happy:   U prvom postupku  sa dugim protokolom imala sam loš odgovor .

----------


## vanesa34

*Mali Mimi*, pokušavam ti odgovorit, ali se ne objavljuje. Orgalutran sam dobivala da spriječi preranu ovulaciju jer se jedan folikul jako povećao, a drugi su ostali sitni. Cetrotide radi to isto, dobivala sam i njega u prethodnom ciklusu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aha hvala Ceres, onda sam ja imala takav sličan protokol zadnji put u Viliju samo sa Cetrotidom, a od stimulacije sam uzimala klomifen i Menopur (od 3 d.c. ) nažalost nije uspjelo, al bolje sam reagirala s ovom blažom stimulacijom nego u MB sa turbo jakim dozama Menopura al uz Decapeptile od 3 d.c. mislim da je ovo svakako dobra solucija sa low respondere

----------


## CERES

> Aha hvala Ceres, onda sam ja imala takav sličan protokol zadnji put u Viliju samo sa Cetrotidom, a od stimulacije sam uzimala klomifen i Menopur (od 3 d.c. ) nažalost nije uspjelo, al bolje sam reagirala s ovom blažom stimulacijom nego u MB sa turbo jakim dozama Menopura al uz Decapeptile od 3 d.c. mislim da je ovo svakako dobra solucija sa low respondere


Ma da, ja sam se iznenadila kako se ovaj protokol bolje podnosi od klasičnog, potrošila sam ukupno 22 menopura od 2 d.c.- 9 d.c., (225 iu dnevno) i 3 orgalutrana( to  spada u blažu stimulaciju), a rezultat značajno bolji od dugog protokola(  čak 5 j.s.  :Shock:  ) od kojih je jedna bila dobitna!
Ovaj protokol( postala sam njegov ambasador :Laughing: ) je dobar i za žene s normalnim odgovorom( manja vjerojatnost od hiperstimulacije), čitala sam dosta o njemu i sve se više primjenjuje ( vani, kod nas baš i ne).

A da probaš samo s Menopurima + Cetrotidom?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma da to je i bio zadnji prjedlog mog dr-a, al sad sam u bolnicu krenula (a tu mi se pak ne da ekperimentirati pa mislim da ću samo klomifene). Jesi probala kad sa Gonalima?

----------


## CERES

Mali Mimi, nisam, u  tom prvom postupku ( dugom) smo išli s Puregonom (100 iu dnevno), što je zapravo slično jer su i Gonal i Puregon čisti FSH, dok  je Menopur ili Merional FSH+LH, pa su kao bolji za malo starije koke (36 god. :Smile: ).
 E da, moram ipak napomenuti da sam u  tom dobitnom protokolu išla i na akupunkturu od prvog dana stimulacije pa sve do pred vađenje bete, mislim da je  i to doprinjelo implantaciji i nekih 2 mjeseca prije početka postupka sam isto prošla jednu turu akupunkture od 10 tretmana baš u svrhu pripreme tj podrške za  IVF/ICSI-u.

Puno sreće ti želim,Mali Mimi!

----------


## vanesa34

*Mali Mimi*, cijeli ti vikend šaljem odgovor, ali se ne objavljuje. Orgalutran sam dobila pred kraj dobitnog ciklusa prvenstveno da se spriječi prerana ovulacija jer se jedan folikul opasno povećao, a drugi su ostali sitni. Tome služi i Cetrotide, i njega sam prethodno dobivala kod Reša zbog istog problema.

----------


## bugaboo

Mariborčanke na prvi UZV idem kod svog ginica sada u cetvrtak. Sestra Jasna mi napisala da javim stanje jajnika i debljinu endometrija, jel treba detalje npr. koliko je koji jajnik velik ili je ok samo da dr. pogleda da nema cisti?

----------


## kiki30

bugaboo,ne treba ja samo javim debljinu endometrija i kažem da je drugo sve ok.sretno!

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala!

Drzim fige za veliku betu 31.3.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Ceres i Vanesa (izgleda da ti odgovori malo kasne jer si nova, ali brzo će se to srediti  samo piši)
I naravno Ceres sretno s trudnoćom i porodom nek sve prođe glatko :Smile:

----------


## ciklama1

Bugaboo,moja vto dr je napisala debljinu endom. i broj antralnih folikula na jajnicima(pojedinacno). Srecno

----------


## orline

> Mislim da mi je sestra Jasna jednom prilikom rekla da u 7.mjesecu neće raditi, nego da kreću sredinom 8. Možda te zato prebacila ranije.
> Iako me ovo jako čudi obzirom na duge liste čekanja...


Provjereno tačna info.
Danas dobila mail od sestra Jasne. Najvjerovatnije neće raditi u 7.mjesecu, zato su pomjerali za ranije. I kreću sredinom osmog.

----------


## Cana73

Cure ima li neko ko je u postupku u Mb u 1. mjesecu 2012?

----------


## bugaboo

Obavila UZV prije pocetka stimulacije, moj dr. kaze sve ok s obzirom na kontracepciju i pikanje Decapeptylom vec 10 dana. Endometrij mi je jako tanak, samo 4 mm pa ne ocekujem neku mengu, i dr. kaze ako dodje bit ce oskudna. Sad mi nije jasno ako ne dodje menga prije pocetka stimulacije tj. do ponedjeljka, kako mogu znati koji mi je 1. dan ciklusa i jel to uopce bitno u cijeloj prici?

----------


## nina977

Cana73,ja sam u postupku 1.mj. 2012,baš sam neki dan dobila obavijest!

----------


## Cana73

> Cana73,ja sam u postupku 1.mj. 2012,baš sam neki dan dobila obavijest!


I ja sam isto dobila obavijest prije neki dan, trebam do kraja maja poslati dodatne nalaze, hiv1 i 2, vdrl, hepatitis b i c, ako sam ih dobro shvatila.
Nadam se da cemo se pratiti i razmijenijavti informacije.
Pozdrav!

----------


## nina977

Cana,baš mi je drago da smo zajedno.Jel  tebi to prvi postupak?

----------


## Cana73

> Cana,baš mi je drago da smo zajedno.Jel  tebi to prvi postupak?


Nazalost ne, ovo ce biti treci.
Jesu li tebi iz Mb trazili dodatne pretrage/nalaze?

----------


## nina977

> Nazalost ne, ovo ce biti treci.
> Jesu li tebi iz Mb trazili dodatne pretrage/nalaze?


Jesu-isto što i tebe,samo mi je malo čudno zašto do kraja maja a piše da kod punkcije nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj.

----------


## Cana73

[QUOTE=nina977;1850087]
Jesu-isto što i tebe,samo mi je malo čudno zašto do kraja maja a piše da kod punkcije nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj.[/QUO

I mene to zbunjuje, kad ces ti slati te nalaze?

----------


## darmar

Veliki pozdrav svima, 
želim samo da se pridružim Mariborčankama. 
Ja i suprug smo bili u Mb 22.03., suprug je morao uraditi spermiogram, radi zamrzavanja, budući je nalaz  :Crying or Very sad: kako se vidi iz priloženog i dobili smo protokol za 5.mj. :Very Happy: , tako da ću sada biti ,vjerujem, malo češća pitalica i sudionica ovoga foruma.

----------


## nina977

[QUOTE=Cana73;1850131]


> Jesu-isto što i tebe,samo mi je malo čudno zašto do kraja maja a piše da kod punkcije nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj.[/QUO
> 
> I mene to zbunjuje, kad ces ti slati te nalaze?


Poslat ću ih do kraja 5 mj,ne znam valjda će nam vrijedit do postupka!

----------


## Cana73

[QUOTE=nina977;1850834]


> Poslat ću ih do kraja 5 mj,ne znam valjda će nam vrijedit do postupka!


I ja cu takodje poslati do kraja 5 mj. pa sta bude.
Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## ciklama1

Bugaboo i ja sam imala 4.2 pa je ciklus stigao 2.dan po prestanku tabletica. Stici ce, a i tu je prepiska sa sestrom ako nesto ne bude po redu. Sada znas kada bi trebalo da pocnes stimulaciju, pa ako ciklus ne stigne pisi im.

----------


## bugaboo

I sestra Jasna je napisala da zbog tankog endometrija ocekujem samo smeđi iscjedak od menge. Rekla je ako ne dobijem mengu do ponedjeljka da pocinjem sa Gonalima 2. dan ciklusa. Nadam se da ce ipak stici ovaj vikend pa da mogu u ponedjeljak startati sa stimulacijom.

----------


## Mini3

Ja eto već drugi tjedan na Longestu, i moram priznati da ih lošije nego što sam podnijela stimulacijju u prošlom postupku ...Možete li mi pomoći sa jednom malom nedoumicom ....nije mi jasno da li sa drugom turom kontracepcije počinjem peti ili šesti dan.. u protokolu piše nakon pet dana odmora da ponovno počinjem s kontracepcijom (što bi značilo šesti dan), a sestra Jasna kaže peti dan.... sada mi ništa nije jasno.
Puno hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## bugaboo

Mini ja nisam imala prekid kontracepcijskih jer sam ih pila 1 mjesec, ali ja bih slusala sestru Jasnu ako si je to isto pitala.

Btw imam 13 tableta Logesta koje su mi ostale pa ako treba tebi ili nekome drugom javite se na PP pa posaljem postom.

----------


## klikica

Cure, imam jedno pitanje!! Gdje ste si davale Gonal, u stomak kao i Decapeptyl ili ...?

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, imam jedno pitanje!! Gdje ste si davale Gonal, u stomak kao i Decapeptyl ili ...?


Gonal, kao i Decapeptyl se daje subkutano, znaci pod kozu. Stomak je odlicno mjesto za takve injekcije.

----------


## Gabi25

cure ima li netko od Mariborčanki tko je dobio kratki protokol- menopur/gonal + cetrotidi?

----------


## marija_sa

Gabi25 ja imam takav prtokol sada za 4 mjesec.Od 06.04. krecem sa Gonalima a od 11.(tako je planirano) sa Cetrotidama 4-6 dana zavisi.Znas li moda koja im je cijena(cetrotidima)

----------


## marija_sa

Cure, trebam pomoc.Naime na Logestu sam od 01.03 do 01.04 (po preporuci sestre Jasne i po protokolu).Juce i danas imam oskudno krvarenje.Vise je to jako malo krvi i smedjkasti iscjedak.Inace nemam spontane cikluse pa sam u panici sta bi moglo da bude.....da uzmem dvije pilule Logesta - u protokolu stoji da ako se javi krvarenje se poveca doza kontracepcije ili sta????

----------


## Mali Mimi

U Slovenij su ti nešto jeftiniji mislim da je cijena oko 40 E

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni ti takvo krvarenje uvijek ide na početku recimo prva dva dana a nisam na pilulama tako da mi to ne zvuči zabrinjavajuće, pričekaj dan, dva pa ćeš vidjeti

----------


## Gabi25

marija možeš pričekati dan dva kao što kaže Mali Mimi ili odmah uzeti 2 tablete, nije to ništa strašno.

----------


## marija_sa

Hvala cure................

----------


## amyx

> cure ima li netko od Mariborčanki tko je dobio kratki protokol- menopur/gonal + cetrotidi?


Ja sam imala taj protokol...gonal+cetrotid

----------


## amyx

> Znas li moda koja im je cijena(cetrotidima)


U Sloveniji 40 eura , a kod nas oko 500 kuna

----------


## Gabi25

amyx za tebe znam  :Smile: 
čisto pitam da li su takvi protokoli iznimke tamo ili su sad postali češći?

----------


## amyx

Ja sam taj protokol imala nakon propalog dugog tako da ne znam koliko su česti. U samom startu sam isto dobila klasika dugi...kontracepcija, decapeptyl pa stimulacija(menopur). Mislim da mi menopur nikako ne odgovara

----------


## klikica

Može li mi netko napisati kojim se točno putem ide do Maribora (iz smjera Zagreba) ako se ide starom cestom, kako bi se izbjeglo plaćanje vinjete? Hvala!

----------


## anaea40

Prije početka njihovog autoputa, skreni prema Ptuju i onda slijede 2 kružna toka, čini mi se da ideš "Ptuj zahod", zatim "centar" pa prema putokazuma prema Mb.

----------


## berry

> Gabi25 prvotno napisa  
> cure ima li netko od Mariborčanki tko je dobio kratki protokol- menopur/gonal + cetrotidi?


Ja sam isto dobila antagonist protokol(gonal i cetrotide),jer je dugi potokol decapeptily i menopur bio prekinut zbog nikakve reakcije na stimulaciju.
Čak je prof.V reko da je kod ovog protokola(antagonist) manja vjerojatnost hiperstimulacije kod PCOS-a(moj problem).
Sve u svemu vidjet ću u 5.mj.

----------


## Gabi25

Znači da su i oni krenuli sa malo individualnijim pristupom, to je dobar potez...

----------


## Dodirko

> Mariborčanki tko je dobio kratki protokol- menopur/gonal + cetrotidi


I ja sam trebala imati taj protokol.

----------


## modesty4

Evo i ja sam na kratkom menopur/gonal + cetrotide. Nakon razgovora sa dr odlučio se na taj protokol, jer sam na dugi gonal i dec dosta loše reagirala!

----------


## Gabi25

Modesty ti si ovaj mjesec u postupku?

----------


## modesty4

Da, u ponedjeljak idem na 1 UZV u Maribor i tada ću vidjeti sa dr da li bi išla na menopur ili gonal!

----------


## Gabi25

Držim fige, sretno!!!
I javi kakva je reakcija na ovaj protokol, baš me u zadnje vrijeme nešto vuče taj kratki :Grin:

----------


## modesty4

Moram priznat da sam i ja navijala za njega i dr navrtala na svoj mlin. Sa pikanje od mislim oko 3 tjedna, hrpom dec-a i gonala dobila sam samo 2 dobre i 1 lošu stanicu u prošlom postupku, tako da sam htjela probati sa malo manje pikanja do cilja..

----------


## amyx

> Ja sam isto dobila antagonist protokol(gonal i cetrotide),jer je dugi potokol decapeptily i menopur bio prekinut zbog nikakve reakcije na stimulaciju.
> Čak je prof.V reko da je kod ovog protokola(antagonist) manja vjerojatnost hiperstimulacije kod PCOS-a(moj problem).
> Sve u svemu vidjet ću u 5.mj.


Identična situacija je bila kod mene...dugi protokol s decapeptylom i menopurom prekinut ...bez reakcije, a kratki gonal + cetrotide se pokazao super...HS bila minimalna, najslabija do sad , a ovo mi je bila treča

----------


## seka35

amix ,sad citam jeli ovo kod tebe bio spontani ? sta se desilo?

----------


## lasta

ma i ja sam danas to vidjela i jednostavno me steglo....amyx :Love:

----------


## Mini3

Drage moje, možete li mi reći gdje se ide na prvi UZV? U ordinaciju ili u Kliniku i u koje vrijeme (ujutro ili popodne). Imate li koju preporuku za smještaj u Mb? Možete mi poslati info na pp.
Puno hvala.
Amyx ... držim fige za psihički i fizički oporavak.. i ja sam u siječnju završila sa miss.ab. u 8 tjednu.

----------


## Gabi25

Mini sestra Jasna će ti javiti gdje ideš na prvi uzv, ja sam išla u novu vas ali nije pravilo, neke idu i u bolnicu.
Kad bi ti trebao biti prvi uzv?

----------


## amyx

> amix ,sad citam jeli ovo kod tebe bio spontani ? sta se desilo?


Ništa posebno...išli smo na kontrolu i vidjeli da srce više ne kuca  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ciklama1

Da se javim posle ivf-a, nažalost neuspešnog. Bilo je 8 zrelih j.ć., 5 embriona do 4. dana i petog dana (29.03) su svi prestali da se dele. Nije bilo ni et (29.03). Stimulacija je bila po kratkom protokolu sa 27 Menopura i 4 cetrotide. Verovatno je bio neko sa foruma ali se nismo prepoznali i ovom prilikom pozdravljam i pozivam da se jave sa izveštajem.

----------


## Gabi25

ciklama baš mi je žao :Sad:  
jesi dobila neko objašnjenje od biologa? ili doktora?
koja je inače vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, kada obicno bude transfer?

U Ininim uputama pise da je ona imala ujutro, da su svi morali doci u 8h, jel to i dalje tako ili?

Amyx, Ciklama zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## amyx

Uglavnom se ujutro dođe na razgovor, da se dogovorite koliko vam embrija vračaju, ima li šta za zamrzavanje itd, a transfer bude kasnije. Ja sam na razgovor morala doći u pola 9 a transfer bio u 13 sati

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo ovisi, ja sam bila u grupi koja je punkcije imala u petak popodne u 17 h pa nam je onda i transfer bio popodne 5.dan, mislim da smo u 14h trebali doći na razgovor i onda poslije toga je bio transfer

----------


## rozalija

amyx draga žao mi je. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mini3

Curke, može li mi koja preporučiti smještaj u MB? Prvi UZV imam zakazan za 3.05., a punkciju 15.05. 
amyx ... žao mi je..
Ciklama ... jesu li vam tekli u čemu je bio problem? Jesu li ti rekli što sada?

----------


## Gabi25

Mini puno cura ostaje kod Stanka, ne znam detalje ali ako prelistaš malo stranice unazad naći ćeš sve podatke o njemu.
Mi smo u Mb ostali samo jednu noć i to u hotelu na Pohorju (onom čiji letak smo dobili uz protokol, ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove) i to je po meni dobar izbor za noć ili dvije, imaš i neki popust ako im pokažeš papire da ideš na IVF u Mb. 
Koliko planiraš ostati gore?

----------


## bugaboo

Cure hvala na informacijama, znaci da mi transfer moze biti bilo kad tokom dana, ovisno o punkciji.

----------


## Marchie37

> Da se javim posle ivf-a, nažalost neuspešnog. Bilo je 8 zrelih j.ć., 5 embriona do 4. dana i petog dana (29.03) su svi prestali da se dele. Nije bilo ni et (29.03). Stimulacija je bila po kratkom protokolu sa 27 Menopura i 4 cetrotide. Verovatno je bio neko sa foruma ali se nismo prepoznali i ovom prilikom pozdravljam i pozivam da se jave sa izveštajem.


*ciklama1*, žao mi je da je ovako završilo. Bila sam u grupi koja je sa stimulacijom počela 14.3., nisam skužila nikoga s foruma. Doduše, moja je stimulacija trajala tako dugo da sam stalno vidjala druge parove... Transfer sam imala u subotu, vratili su jedan 8stanični zametak 3dnp. I ovo je bilo iznad naših očekivanja jer sam loše reagirala i imala samo jednu js.
Jesu rekli kada možeš računati na sljedeći postupak? 
Sretno svima koji uskoro startaju u MB!

----------


## Marchie37

Zaboravih, u MB sam imala dvije punkcije, uvijek ujutro u 6 i u 7.30 h.

----------


## ina33

Ako sam dobro skužila, transferi i punkcije budu češće ujutro, ali se zna dogodit i popodne, tako da to nije ono pod mus da su svi ujutro.

----------


## seka35

> Ništa posebno...išli smo na kontrolu i vidjeli da srce više ne kuca


amix ,jesi li primjecivala prije ultrazvuka neke tegobe ili nesto po cemu bi mogla zakljuciti da nesto nije u redu?
ja sam toliko zabrinuta kad vidim te spontane i ne mogu ni opisati koliko mi je zao

----------


## pirica

*amyx

*koja tuga danas

----------


## Gabi25

> Ako sam dobro skužila, transferi i punkcije budu češće ujutro, ali se zna dogodit i popodne, tako da to nije ono pod mus da su svi ujutro.


Iako bi uvijek radije pristala na punkciju u 6 ujutro nego kao što sam imala popodne- toliko sam bila žedna i gladna (nismo smjeli ništa zbog anestezije, samo ujutro lagani doručak) da sam mislila da ću pasti u nesvijest

----------


## ina33

> Iako bi uvijek radije pristala na punkciju u 6 ujutro nego kao što sam imala popodne- toliko sam bila žedna i gladna (nismo smjeli ništa zbog anestezije, samo ujutro lagani doručak) da sam mislila da ću pasti u nesvijest


I meni je to bio problem veliki, taj dan sam i radila prijepodne, tj. glad ne toliko, koliko žeđ.... Tu su mi pomagale žvake, iako, strogo uzevši, mislim da se ni to ne smije, ali bila su mi usta presuha inače i pomisao da ne smiješ pit mi je koma.

----------


## bugaboo

Nadam se da ce mi punkcija biti ujutro, bez hrane mogu, ali bez vode :Shock: ...pa ja locem cca 3 l vode dnevno.

Ma sve se da izdrzat, samo da bude bebica u bushi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ciklama1

Hvala. Meni su rekli da mogu ponovo u postupak negde od jeseni, nisu precizirali, nego kada odlučimo da se javimo. Razgovor pred et je vodila dr Vilma i nije bilo odgovora za rezultat (dešava se) a vrlo moguće je da su to moje 42 godine i suprugova oligo... 
Inače Marchie i ja sam počela 14.3. Navijam da bude +++++.

----------


## Gabi25

ciklama žao mi je još jednom  :Sad: 
iako moram komentirati da je sa 42 godine 8 jajnih stanica jako dobar rezultat
držim fige za dalje!!!

----------


## Marchie37

*Ciklama*, mislim da Gabi ima pravo - 8 js je sjajno. Mlađa sam od tebe četiri godine pa sam imala samo jednu js. Inače, u MB je dobra praksa da se, ukoliko nema transfera, u sljedeći postupak ide nakon pola godine. Držim fige za jesen!!!

----------


## amyx

> amix ,jesi li primjecivala prije ultrazvuka neke tegobe ili nesto po cemu bi mogla zakljuciti da nesto nije u redu?
> ja sam toliko zabrinuta kad vidim te spontane i ne mogu ni opisati koliko mi je zao


Nisam ništa posebno primječivala, ali od prvog dana to nekako nije išlo kako treba. Na prvom UZ mi je dr rekao da veličina ploda ne odgovara tjednima trudnoće, mada je srce kucalo, pa me je naručio za tjedan dana i još uvijek nam je plod kasnio sa rastom, ali srce je i dalje kucalo. Onda sam opet morala doći nakon 2 tjedna i tu više nije srce kucalo. :Crying or Very sad: 
U četvrtak idem na kiretažu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , a onda u nove pobjede

----------


## Charlie

amyx draga žao mi je, prepretužno...

----------


## ina33

*Amyx*, žao mi je. Pogotovo kod blastica, koje su u Mariboru, više-manje, pravilo, to bi trebalo ići školski - plod ne bi smio zaostajati rastom, tu se, više-manje zna trenutak implantacije i zaostajanje ukazuje često na znak problema i uglavnom bude missed do 10 tt, barem kako sam ja popratila.

----------


## seka35

> Nisam ništa posebno primječivala, ali od prvog dana to nekako nije išlo kako treba. Na prvom UZ mi je dr rekao da veličina ploda ne odgovara tjednima trudnoće, mada je srce kucalo, pa me je naručio za tjedan dana i još uvijek nam je plod kasnio sa rastom, ali srce je i dalje kucalo. Onda sam opet morala doći nakon 2 tjedna i tu više nije srce kucalo.
> U četvrtak idem na kiretažu , a onda u nove pobjede


zelim  da sve prode u najboljem redu ,da se brzo oporavis ,a kako vidim imas jos zamrznutih ,pa u nove pobjede

----------


## amyx

> zelim  da sve prode u najboljem redu ,da se brzo oporavis ,a kako vidim imas jos zamrznutih ,pa u nove pobjede


Hvala, da imam još 11 blastica i to mi je sada jedina, ajmo reč, utjeha. Znam da nas tamo naša ljubav čeka  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mini3

Amix ... drži se draga ... kiretaža je više teško psihičko iskustvo nego fizičko... ja sam je imala u siječnju ove godine i strah me da mi se ponovno ne dogodi isto ... i još se dan danas osjećam "prazno". I ja sam imala problem s razvojem ploda, ali otkucaje srca nisam čula... i završilo je kako je završilo. Čudno, ali od samog početka sam imala osjećaj da nešto neće biti u redu... uopće nisam imala simptome trudnoće (bez povraćanja ili gđenja hrane).
Držim ti fige da se brzo oporaiš i kreneš u nove pobjede.

----------


## marija_sa

E pa cure da objavim pocetak bockanja...........Sinoc dat prvi Gonal, idemo dalje.Prvi UZV u ponedeljak prosao ok,prof. V zadovoljan.Jajnici jesu uvecani ali to je standardno za moj PCOS.
Sledeci pregled u ponedeljak kada i ostajem u MB.Prof. V. mi je obecao da ce da malo vise pazi na mene zbog HS iz prethodnog pokusaja stimulacije za AIH.
Nadam se da cu imati internet da vas snadbjevam novim informacijama.Uglavnom,nadam se dobroj ali ne prejakoj reakciji i transferu 5. dan naravno.

----------


## Cana73

Marija_sa sretno!

----------


## Mini3

Marija držimo fige da sve prođe super

----------


## bugaboo

Marija_sa za mjesec dana smo obje mariborske trudnice :Razz: 

Sutra ranom zorom mi je punkcija, drzite fige za puno kvalitetnih jajca :Cool:

----------


## darmar

Marija_sa sretno s bockanjem :Smile: 
Bubaboo prvo ~~~~~~~za kvalitetne stanice, onda~~~~~~ za njihovu oplodnju, pa ~~~~za lijepe embrije~~~~~~za jednu super betu, SRETNO :Smile: 
Ja čekam da "tetkica" stigne, pa de se priključim bockalicama u 5.mj., al mi nešto usporila :Sad:

----------


## darmar

mislila sam bugaboo, izvini, moja brzina :Sad:

----------


## Iva15

Bugaboo mislim na tvoju jutrašnju punkciju i ~~~~~~
Nadam se da je prošla uspješno (jesi bila pod anestezijom?)

----------


## Gabi25

Drage moje Slovenke (i ja sam jedna bivša a možda i buduća),

molim vas ako je nekome ostalo *viška Logesta, Menopura ili Gonala* da mi se javite na pp. Frendica ide u postupak u Mb pa joj pomažem u nabavci lijekova. Decapeptyle je nešto nabavila pa oni ne trebaju.
Hvala!

bugaboo nadam se da je punkcija prošla super- pa onda za puno lijepih embrijića~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Iva u Mb svi idu sa anestezijom ( osim onih koji ne žele, bila je sa mnom jedna cura na punkciji koja je bez obzira na 10-ak folikula išla na živo iako su ju doktori puno puno nagovarali da uzme anesteziju)

----------


## Iva15

Ja sam dobila dojam da te oni pitaju dali želiš anesteziju ili ne, pa onda ti moraš odlučit... a ja neodlučna vaga, a još prvi put u postupku pa jadna sva zbunjena šta da odlučim  :Smile: 
Hvala za info

----------


## Gabi25

Ma pitaju te ali zato i kažem- većinom svi idu uz anesteziju, to i je blagodat Maribora :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala cure na vibricama. Dobila anesteziju, pravi preporod nakon onih punkcija na zivo :Grin:  Na zadnjem UZV me sestra pitala hocu li anesteziju, ja naravno da da, a i dr. je kimala glavom kao bolje da idem na anesteziju. Sve koje smo danas bile smo imale anesteziju, nakon nas dosla grupa slovenki od kojih je 1 bila hrabra i isla bez anestezije.

Dobili smo 19 JS i sad cekamo srijedu, nadam se da ce nam taj 13.4. bit sretan!

----------


## molu

bugaboo bravo za stanice i pregršt vibri za 13.4.

----------


## ValaMala

Bok cure, evo da se uključim na svoj novi podforum, nadam se da me primate.  :Wink:  
Kao što vidite u potpisu, do sada sam imala 3 postupka na VV, 2 klomifenska ivf-a i ovaj zadnji lagano stimulirani (12 gonala - jako reagiram na stimulaciju, pa bi me sve ostalo bacilo u hiperstimulaciju, i ovako je bilo gusto...). Betu vadim reda radi u ponedjeljak, no testići su negativni, dobila pravu mengu i ovaj postupak je za mene završen, nažalost...

No, u četvrtak smo u Ljubljani na konzultacijama kod dr. Reša, pa rekoh da se javim i predstavim, kad već upadam među vas slovenkice.  :Smile:  Vidim da je večina cura ovdje na postupcima u Mariboru, ali eto. 

Toliko za sada, javim kako je bilo na razgovoru i što smo dogovorili, a vama svima želim puno puno sreće i da uskoro mazite debele proljetne buše

----------


## modesty4

ValaMala, šaljem ti veliki pozdrav i žao mi je što već i ovaj nije bio dobitan, ali naravno ne predajemo se i idemo dalje!

Cure mogu li naknadno ovjeriti papir za povrat poreza u Sl i da li traže da pogledaju tu robu ( lijekove) koje sam kupila, zaboravila sam zadnji puta kad smo se vraćali ovjeriti! Hoće li mi sada praviti probleme i ima li kakav rok za to?

----------


## Jelena

modesty4, moraš imati robu kod sebe kad ovjeravaš račun. Ne vjerujem da bi oni skužili da si već jednom uvezla robu, mogla je kod nekog stajati u Sloveniji. Nekada traže i povijest bolesti, u svakom slučaju moraš imati kod sebe te stvari. Treba ti i za Slovence i za naše.

valamala dorodošla, ima tu ljudi koji su bili kod Reša  :Wink:

----------


## Iva15

nas najčešće ne pitaju da pogledaju robu ali ponekad znaju pitat. Kad vide kasniji datum bi mogli pitat. Meni je carinik bio malo zbunjen kad je vidio da uvozim ljekove, nećkao se par minuta šta da radi, probao nekog zvat ali mu se nitko nije javio pa mi je na kraju pečatirao račun.
Bugaboo, neka ti je sretan 13.04.  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Znači prošao mi je vlak. Cetrotide sam potrošila i nemam što pokazati, a osim toga mislila sam ovjeriti na ulazu u Sloveniju u ponedjeljak, da mogu to i potrošiti tamo, jer vraćam se za tjedan dana,a onda više neću niti ići.

----------


## Iva15

a čuj, uvijek možeš probat pa možda upali...kažeš nisam znala... Makar se obično pečatira na izlazu, neznam šta bi rekli da ih pitaš na ulazu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, možete mi pojasniti to s lijekovima. Ako ih kupimo u Sloveniji, možemo dobiti povrat poreza koliko sam skužila. Dakle što trebamo napraviti? Hvala, baš sam padobranac

----------


## amyx

Možeš dobiti povrat... tražiš u ljekarni da ti ispune papire za povrat i još ih ovjeriš na granici (Slovenskoj) i dobiješ novčiće. Samo provjeri da li ti se isplati neke stvari kupovati tamo ili tu kod nas. Ja sam recimo gonale kupovala kod nas, a cetrotide u Sloveniji jer su bili oko 200 kn jeftiniji po komadu. Koliko cure pišu vidim da su sad i kod nas malo pojeftinili ali opet su u Slo jeftiniji za skoro 100 kn. Ako trebaš 7 komada ko ja, isplati se. Ušteda oko 700 kn a u studenom, kad sam ja išla uštedila sam oko 1300 kn. E da, još povrat...isplati se stvarno

----------


## ValaMala

*amyx*, hvala ti, super

----------


## Jelena

amyx, je l se sjećaš pošto su Cetrotide u Sloveniji (jesi u Brežice išla?)?

----------


## amyx

*Jelena*, ja sam cetrotida kupovala u Mb, ljekarna na čošku, pored bolnice. Bili su 39.90 eura. Kod nas su u to vrijeme bili oko 500 kuna , a sad su u ljekarni Filipović 350,00 kuna, a u Karlovcu su recimo 550,00 kuna (b.a.b.y. napisalana privatnim klinikama). Kako god okreneš u Slo su jeftiniji.

----------


## modesty4

Prije 2 dana sam kupila u Mb-u u ljekarni pored bolnice cetrotide cijena je 40 eura manje koji cent!

----------


## Mini3

Curke, znate li gdje je sada najjeftinije kupiti gonale? Da li da ih kupujem u Slo ili kod nas u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## modesty4

Gonali su jeftiniji u Hrvatskoj u Zagrebu, ljekarna Filipović, za gotovinu 190kuna. U Sloveniji imaš gonal pen kojeg kod nas nema za kupiti i on je skuplji, ali kod njega nema miješanja, već je pripremljen lijek. Mene osobno smiruje mućkanje gonala prije davanja i priprema me za iglu, tako da sam ja opet izabrala gonal f  :Embarassed: !

----------


## amyx

Gonal definitivno jeftiniji kod nas, a cetrotide u slo

----------


## Iva15

Kod mene je Gonal 207 kuna i problem mi je šta ga nema u ljekarni nego ga moram naručivat-točno koliko mi treba...a to ni sama neznam, pa sam se odlučila na pen u sloveniji - nakon šta odbijem njihov porez dođe mi oko 215 kn.
Kupujem ga nakon šta mi doktor pripiše količinu pa se nadam da mi ga neće ostat.

----------


## bugaboo

Prije tjedan dana u MB ljekarni u sklopu bolnice platila Gonal 32 EUR.

----------


## darmar

> Hvala cure na vibricama. Dobila anesteziju, pravi preporod nakon onih punkcija na zivo Na zadnjem UZV me sestra pitala hocu li anesteziju, ja naravno da da, a i dr. je kimala glavom kao bolje da idem na anesteziju. Sve koje smo danas bile smo imale anesteziju, nakon nas dosla grupa slovenki od kojih je 1 bila hrabra i isla bez anestezije.
> 
> Dobili smo 19 JS i sad cekamo srijedu, nadam se da ce nam taj 13.4. bit sretan!


super za brojnost stanica, želim~~~~~~~za sretan transfer 13.04. :Smile:

----------


## Mini3

Cure, hvala vam na info. Mislim da ću morat koristiti kombinirano sa gonalom pen, od 9.5 sam već stanovnica Maribora, pa mislim da ne bi bilo pametno kupovati ovdje ukupnu količinu gonala, pa je čuvati dok sam u Mariboru. Valjda neće biti problem miješati ih (mislim hrvatsku i slovensku verziju). U zadnjem postupku sam potrošila ukupno 30 ampulica. Možda ih sada u dugom protokolu bude trebalo manje... nadam se! 
Bugaboo držimo fige za 13.04.!!!

----------


## Jelena

Mini3, Gonal je Gonal, nema veze kako je upakiran. Provjereno kod prof. Vlaisavljevića je da je svejedno je li pen ili ovaj za mixanje.
Ne bih ti htjela rušiti nade, ali ako s 30 nisi imala HS, ne vjerujem da će ti sada smanjiti dozu, jedino ako su ti se skratili ciklusi.

bugaboo, sretno!

----------


## bugaboo

Evo dvije lijepe blastice mi vracene na dozivotno cuvanje (Janez & Mojca), nazalost nismo imali nista za smrznuti, ali nadam se da nam nece niti trebati.

----------


## molu

bugaboo drago mi je za Janeza i Mojcu.  :Klap:  Vibrice za velku betu. 

Kako to da nije bilo ništa za zmrznuti? Imala si 19 js, jel tako? Jesu ti rekli što je bilo s ostatkom js?

Mene čeka razgovor u petak 3. dan od punkcije, pa me zanima kako je to teklo na razgovoru s dr. i biologom?

Moram primjetiti da se u Mb nekako teško dolazi do smrznutih embrija unazad neko vrijeme...

----------


## bugaboo

Na razgovoru su biolog i dr, na kraju je od 19 JS njih 15 bilo zrelo za oplodnju, po rijecima biologa neke su se prebrzo dijelile, neke nisu dogurale do 5. dana i na kraju ostale samo te 2.

Ali 1. ima ocjenu 1 od 8 (najbolja ocjena), a 2. je 2 od 8 sto je biolog rekao da je isto jako dobra. Nadamo se uspjehu...

Kod nas na SD smo uvijek imali transfer 2 ili 3 mrve (od 3 oplođene), ali uvijek 3. dan. Nadamo se da su sad ove 2 od 15 jako kvalitetne kada su izdrzale do 5. dana.

----------


## bugaboo

> Mene čeka razgovor u petak 3. dan od punkcije, pa me zanima kako je to teklo na razgovoru s dr. i biologom?


Razgovor je kratko trajao, nama cca 5 min, curi kojoj nisu htjeli napravili ET zbog straha od HS je trajalo malo duze. Dr i  biolog ti kazu koju metodu su koristiti (IVF ili ICSI), koliko je bilo zrelih JS, koliko ih se oplodilo i sl. Nas su pitali s obzirom da su samo 2 embrija zelimo li transfer samo 1 pa 2. zamrznut, ali mi smo htjeli transfer oba. Tamo pitaj sve sto te zanima, nakon toga smo isli u ured prekoputa kod Snježane Knuplež koja nam je dala račun i uputila nas na blagajnu bolnice. Njoj smo nazad dofurali potvrdu da je placeno i cekali transfer koji je bio za cca sat vremena. Nakon transfera se lezi cca sat vremena u istoj sobi gdje se lezalo nakon punkcije.

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo jesu vam radili pola pola (mislim pola ivf a pola icsi)?

----------


## ValaMala

Cure mm i ja smo sutra na prvim konzultacijama u Ljubljani kod dr. Reša. Totalno sam uzbuđena. Javim kako je bilo!

----------


## seka35

valamala ,sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Iva15

Bugaboo ~~~ za Janeza i Mojcu  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

bugaboo bravo za blastice :Klap:  i naravno za lijepu betu~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo jesu vam radili pola pola (mislim pola ivf a pola icsi)?


BioloG rekao da su radili  ICSI.

----------


## marija_sa

bugaboo cestitam za blaste............i naravno zelim lijepu betu!!!!!!

Ja sam jos uvijek bockalica........trenutno sam u Mariboru i na Gonalima i Cetrotidama od juce.Dr.V misli da bi punkcija mogla biti u ponedeljak ili utorak......

----------


## Cana73

> bugaboo cestitam za blaste............i naravno zelim lijepu betu!!!!!!
> 
> Ja sam jos uvijek bockalica........trenutno sam u Mariboru i na Gonalima i Cetrotidama od juce.Dr.V misli da bi punkcija mogla biti u ponedeljak ili utorak......


Sugradjanko, sretno u Mariboru!

----------


## The Margot

evo jedne razočarane u MB...  sigurno dijelom jer mi nije uspjelo (subjektivna stvar), ali većim dijelom jer mi nisu uspjeli punktirati lijevi jajnik - naime nisu skužili na folikulometriji da mi je jajnik "čudno" smješten i nisu mi preporučili anesteziju zbog toga pa je ja nisam uzela. Na punkciji su tek (ups!) skužili da mi to neće uspjeti bez anestezije, ali onda je već bilo kasno i 5 mojih folikula je otišlo u vjetar... A ljudi kao veliki stručnjaci; bila sam tužna i ljuta. Tako sam dobila manji broj stanica i manju šansu da uspije... Jer oni to nisu vidjeli na vrijeme.
 Uglavnom idući tjedan se spremamo kod Reša, čula sam svašza za njega, ali trenutno nemam izbora. 

Svima koji se spremaju za MB - želim svu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

the margot,kao sto vidis ja sam bila u Mariboru 4 puta i nista! kod resa mi uspjelo od prvi put i sad sam u 12 tjednu.
res jest  onako brz i,ali je jako direktan i nema okolo kod njega... meni je odgovarala ta njegova brzina... ne mogu reci da mi  vlaisavljevic nije pomogao ,jer on mi je na prvom ultrazvuku rekao tocnu diagnozu ,ali ja sam ga tad vidjela i vise nisam ,a bila sam citavu proslu godiu u mariboru

----------


## mare41

The Margot, ako ti je anestezija važna-nadam se da znaš da kod Reša anestezije nema.

----------


## The Margot

Hvala ti! da, sve znam, raspitala sam se. Jučer sam bila kod dr Radončića zbog imunologije (i nalazi ok), a on mi je usput detaljno pogledao taj moj jajnik i veli da nije čudno smješten, da je sve regularno i ok. Baš ništa ne kužim i sve me to zbediralo... ali ajde, proći će. Čula sam svašta o Rešu, kao neki nabrijani prof Baltazar i spremni smo na sve -zasad još  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Da se javim posle ivf-a, nažalost neuspešnog. Bilo je *8 zrelih j.ć., 5 embriona do 4. dana i petog dana* (29.03) su *svi prestali da se dele*. Nije bilo ni et (29.03). Stimulacija je bila po kratkom protokolu sa 27 Menopura i 4 cetrotide. Verovatno je bio neko sa foruma ali se nismo prepoznali i ovom prilikom pozdravljam i pozivam da se jave sa izveštajem.





> Dobili smo *19 JS* i sad cekamo srijedu, nadam se da ce nam taj 13.4. bit sretan!





> Evo *dvije lijepe blastice* mi vracene na dozivotno cuvanje (Janez & Mojca), nazalost nismo imali *nista za smrznuti*, ali nadam se da nam nece niti trebati.


Skroz mi je neobicno vidjeti kako losi rezultati sada vec duze vremena dolaze iz Maribora.  :Confused:  

Ispada da vise uspjeha imaju nase klinike koje smiju oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice, jer im i sa toliko polazi za rukom doci do blastocista, dok u Mariboru dolazi u pitanje i sam transfer unatoc solidnom broju raspolozivih jajnih stanica za oplodnju.  :Shock:

----------


## The Margot

> the margot,kao sto vidis ja sam bila u Mariboru 4 puta i nista! kod resa mi uspjelo od prvi put i sad sam u 12 tjednu.
> res jest  onako brz i,ali je jako direktan i nema okolo kod njega... meni je odgovarala ta njegova brzina... ne mogu reci da mi  vlaisavljevic nije pomogao ,jer on mi je na prvom ultrazvuku rekao tocnu diagnozu ,ali ja sam ga tad vidjela i vise nisam ,a bila sam citavu proslu godiu u mariboru


da, ispada da oni imaju uspjeh na količinu. Imam jednu poznanicu koja je od prve uspjela kod Reša  :Smile: 
A i ja sam vidjela Vlaisavljevića samo na dogovoru, poslije nikad više...A onaj dr Reljič je bio užasno neljubazan i nezainteresiran; kad sam došla na prvi UZV samo što me nije pitao što ja tamo radim i što hoću, užas jedan od nastupa. Ok, u široj slici mi niti nije važno kako netko nastupa, jedino da na kraju bude nekog uspjeha, ali eto, kod nas niti jedno niti drugo nismo dobili u MB  :Sad: 
ne želim raditi antireklamu, samo iznosim svoje iskustvo.

----------


## The Margot

> Ispada da vise uspjeha imaju nase klinike koje smiju oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice, jer im i sa toliko polazi za rukom doci do blastocista.


ja ipak to ne bih zaključivala napamet, bez objektivnih i pravih podataka, možda imaju, a možda i nemaju  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> ja ipak to ne bih zaključivala napamet, bez objektivnih i pravih podataka, možda imaju, a možda i nemaju


 The Margot, vjeruj da Aurora* ne zaključuje napamet.

----------


## Marchie37

> The Margot, vjeruj da Aurora* ne zaključuje napamet.


*X!*

----------


## ina33

Cure, kao veliki advokat Maribora, a s nekom "povijesnom perspektivom" praćenja zbivanja u zadnje 2 godine, moram se složiti s time da je Maribor, nakon kravala MPO-a u Hrvatskoj, a i prije, super prvenstveno za mlađe žene koje imaju stanica (znači, nisu low responderi) i dobro će reagirati na stimulaciju tj. na klasične protokole. Što je potrebno više customizacije, to je Maribor manje rješenje za konkretnu ženu, tj. onda će bit ona u situaciji aktivno drajvat MB protokol, za što joj treba iskustva, probitačnosti itd., što je sve teško za postići u challenging komunikaciji s MB-om i u uvjetima kad više u Hrvatskoj je teško doći do relevantnog ikustva (protokoli koji se sad vrte kod nas nisu usporedivi s ovima koji se vrte vani). Tako da u tom smislu - veliki waiver. Sad treba u svakom individualnom slučaju vagnuti što je bolje, doduše, cure koje su low responderi će svugdje imati probleme (to je skupina 39+). Ali, definitivno se primjećuje manje zamrzavanja u MB-u nego prije, jesu li postrožili kriterije ili je logistika u pitanju, pojma nemam. Labu ja i dalje vjerujem, ali teže je ostvariti te benefite laba nego što je bilo prije, kad je pritisak parova iz Hrvatske i BIH bio manji. Naime, ogroman dio BIH je prije gravitirao Hrvatskoj, sad, nakon zakona, direktno se prelijeva u MB, prije bi se prelijevali samo maratonci.

Sretno svima!

----------


## The Margot

Ok, vjerujem vam; mislila sam onako općenito, zapravo da ne donosimo zaključke - na osnovu čega? Jer izgleda da ne postoje baš prave statistike, nitko više nikome ne vjeruje.
Tako se meni čini. Ali to je samo moj dojam.

----------


## seka35

naravno ,da imaju uspjeha kad je posjecenost velika ,pa se to i podrazumjeva...ali sve u svemu  ,ja sam u ovome jako dugo i kod njih u mb mi se neke stvari ne svidaju

----------


## The Margot

> naravno ,da imaju uspjeha kad je posjecenost velika ,pa se to i podrazumjeva...ali sve u svemu  ,ja sam u ovome jako dugo i kod njih u mb mi se neke stvari ne svidaju


da, čista stvar statistike, tako se i meni čini. 
no dobro, imam 2-3 frendice koje su uspjele od prve u MB, a isto tako jednu koja je dva puta bila u MB i nula rezultat, uspjela tek u Splitu, treća bila od ZG do RI, tek u MB uspjela i sad čeka dvojke, četvrta bila od ST preko ZG, tek kod Reša uspjelo... I tako mogu nabrajati do prekosutra, ali nikakva korist od toga, Svatko treba znati za sebe što je najbolje.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Ok, vjerujem vam; mislila sam onako općenito, zapravo da ne donosimo zaključke - na osnovu čega? Jer izgleda da ne postoje baš prave statistike, nitko više nikome ne vjeruje.
> Tako se meni čini. Ali to je samo moj dojam.


A šta da se radi, na temelju nečeg pacijenti moraju složit svoj hodogram, ko živ ko mrtav dok dođu "prave statistike", ono, ispuhat će se svima jajnici dok taj dan ne svane, pa vrtiš na temelju dojma, na temelju dojma se ionako kupuje većina servisnih stvari. Mislim, vezano za prave statistike i usporebe i nevjerovanje - tu si definitivno u pravu. Ne mislim na statistike od Maribora, one su vjerojatno OK, nego ovo s čim mi uspoređujemo - s naše strane granice.

----------


## The Margot

a to si dobro rekla, ko živ ko mrtav. Jučer mi je pred dr Radončićem izletilo da ću imati sto godina kad rodim to neko dijete.

----------


## ciklama1

Da pridodam pogledu na MA-bila sam u kontaktu sa dve devojke u postupku, jedna je trudna, imala je 6 blastocisti, 2 su vratili -uspešno. Druga je imala et trećeg dana, nažalost nije došlo do trudnoće.

Znači od nas tri samo je jedna trudna. Ovaj uzorak je stvarno mali, ali, nažalost pokazuje pravi procenat.

Bugaboo srećno i pozdrav svima!

----------


## ValaMala

Bok cure, evo me iz Ljubljane. Sljedeći ciklus krećemo u postupak i jedva čekam. Imat ću nekih pitanja o lijekovima, no ima vremena za to! Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## seka35

valamala ,bas se veselim i da ti ljubljana kao i meni bude dobitna!
 kako ti se cini dr. i kakvi su dojmovi?

----------


## ValaMala

Dr. je kako su mi i opisali, vrlo jasan i direktan i to mi se sviđa. Odgovorio nam je na sva pitanja koja smo imali i posvetio nam dosta vremena. Super mi je kako je muž uključen u sve faze, gledali smo spermije po prvi puta i dogovor je da samo dođemo 2dc i krećemo. Jedva čekam, kad bi barem to bilo dobitno... 

Doktor se iznenadio kako smo do sada imali 100% oplođenih stanica i doista, svaki put se sve oplodilo, samo na žalost zbog našeg zakona nismo mogli oploditi sve stanice koje su našli...

----------


## Jelena

> Doktor se iznenadio kako smo do sada imali 100% oplođenih stanica i doista, svaki put se sve oplodilo, samo na žalost zbog našeg zakona nismo mogli oploditi sve stanice koje su našli...


Mislim da se planetarno čude IVF stručnjaci svjetskog glasa hrvatskom fenomenu oplođene tri jajne stanice otkad je donešen novi zakon. Mora da su to više sile kod nas  :Rolling Eyes: 

Po meni to spada u religijsku domenu, sa statistikom i medicinom nema nikakve veze.

----------


## Gabi25

> Mislim da se planetarno čude IVF stručnjaci svjetskog glasa hrvatskom fenomenu oplođene tri jajne stanice otkad je donešen novi zakon. Mora da su to više sile kod nas 
> 
> Po meni to spada u religijsku domenu, sa statistikom i medicinom nema nikakve veze.


Jelena potpisujem te u potpunosti

----------


## ici

Htjela sam se nadovezati na inu i cure oko MB,u 2 postupka koja smo imali kod njih mogu samo reći da ovaj zadnji(10/2010) zaokružio sliku o MB nažalost da odustanemo od njih.Spadam u low respondere i ne odgovara mi njihov protokol a i tvrdoća da ga promenje(ma ne da mi se potezati i raspravljati s njima da dobijem nešto šta bi se trebalo podrazumijevati),a ujedno i rzgovorom sa curama koje su bile s nama vidim da dosta parova ima mali broj oplođenih stanic,sve je više transfera 3 dan,ili da uopće nema transfera,smrznutih embrija mogli smo na prste izbrojati, i od nas 7 koje smo u kontktu samo je 1 trudna!!!Dok npr 10/2009 od nas 5 samo 2 nisu zatrudnile i 2 imaju smrznute!
Da puno sam iznenađena sa neuspijehom jer sam smatrala da ipak veliki broj pacijenata radi našeg zakona nebi trebao utjecati na lošije ishode dapaće trebalo bi biti više trudnoća jer nema neke promjene kod njihovog pristupa: čeka se godinu dana i dugi protokol je njihova šema!
Treba uzeti puno toga u obzir ali ja se ne mogu oteti osjećaju da kod njih nemam više šta tražiti!
Priznata su klinika s dugim stžom uspijeha samo im u zadnje vrijeme sve opada i ne bi volila da žive na saroj slavi radi budućih nekih parova!

----------


## Charlie

Vezano za Mb: sad je i kratki protokol postao jedna od standardnih shema, ide kontracepcija radi sinhronizacije ciklusa ali nema klasične supresije, nego stimulacija pa Cetrotide. Znam jer sam vidjela primjerak protokola.

----------


## ina33

> a ujedno i rzgovorom sa curama koje su bile s nama vidim da dosta parova ima mali broj oplođenih stanic,sve je više transfera 3 dan,ili da uopće nema transfera,smrznutih embrija mogli smo na prste izbrojati, i od nas 7 koje smo u kontktu samo je 1 trudna!!!Dok npr 10/2009 od nas 5 samo 2 nisu zatrudnile i 2 imaju smrznute!
> Da puno sam iznenađena sa neuspijehom jer sam smatrala da ipak veliki broj pacijenata radi našeg zakona nebi trebao utjecati na lošije ishode dapaće trebalo bi biti više trudnoća jer nema neke promjene kod njihovog pristupa: čeka se godinu dana i dugi protokol je njihova šema!


Da, ovako se i meni čini usporedba 2009. versus sad.

A propos ovog da ne bi trebao utjecati tsunami iz Hrvatske jer je ista lista čekanja - uzmite u obzir važnu stvar, a to je da se struktura ljudi koji iz Hrvatske sad kreću na IVF u Maribor, po meni, promijenila. Dok su to prije bili u pravilu maratonci (čitaj = ne očekuje se da će količinom svojih stanica opterećivat lab), sad su to mlade cure, koje imaju puno bolju produkciju... Meni se čini da bi u tom grmu mogao ležati zec...

----------


## Gabi25

> Vezano za Mb: sad je i kratki protokol postao jedna od standardnih shema, ide kontracepcija radi sinhronizacije ciklusa ali nema klasične supresije, nego stimulacija pa Cetrotide. Znam jer sam vidjela primjerak protokola.


Ali ipak ne bi rekla da je to postalo standardno kao njihov dugi protokol- a opet vidi se neki pomak u individualnom pristupu

----------


## ici

> Da, ovako se i meni čini usporedba 2009. versus sad.
> 
> A propos ovog da ne bi trebao utjecati tsunami iz Hrvatske jer je ista lista čekanja - uzmite u obzir važnu stvar, a to je da se struktura ljudi koji iz Hrvatske sad kreću na IVF u Maribor, po meni, promijenila. Dok su to prije bili u pravilu maratonci (čitaj = ne očekuje se da će količinom svojih stanica opterećivat lab), sad su to mlade cure, koje imaju puno bolju produkciju... Meni se čini da bi u tom grmu mogao ležati zec...


i to nije baš točno jer malde cure koje su bile sa mnom ( i ja ) nisu imale baš neke brojeve JS najčešće od 2 do 6 a najviše 11(od ovih koje su bile sa mnom) a i u razgovoru sa ostalima iz čekaonica šta utjeće na takav ishod ko zna!
A to da je postao standardni kratki protokol bilo bi mi drago ali ipak ostaje mi okus da pristup imju opći a ne individulani šta nije u redu pa nismo svi isti,naparaviš sve moguće hormone i puste papire od prije IVF-ova i za vrijemeIVF-ova a imam osjećaj da ih one i ne pogledaju,ma možda sam samo razoćarana!!

----------


## The Margot

> Dr. je kako su mi i opisali, vrlo jasan i direktan i to mi se sviđa. Odgovorio nam je na sva pitanja koja smo imali i posvetio nam dosta vremena. Super mi je kako je muž uključen u sve faze, gledali smo spermije po prvi puta i dogovor je da samo dođemo 2dc i krećemo. Jedva čekam, kad bi barem to bilo dobitno...



I mi idemo sada u 5. mj kod dr Reša nakon jednog neuspjelog u MB... Sretno nam svima bilo :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

evo sta je meni zasmetalo. mi smo  poceli sa mariborom kad sam ja imala 33 god . cekali smo na  konsultacije dva mjeseca ,nakon toga cekanje  tocno 1 god. dok smo dosli na red ,zatim kontracepsija i taj njihov dugi protokol...da ne duzim . znaci sa 34 sam pocela sa svojom prvpm stimulacijom i jako dobro odreagirala( 25 KOM MENOPURA + DECAPEPTIL 28 kom) ,dobila sam 21 jajnu stanicu od koje se oplodilo  19 ,a 8 blastocista zamrznuli .prvi put vratili  jednu (Jer su konstatovali da je  dobra)uslijedio drugi fet ,pa treci ,pa cetvrti i svaki put bez uspjeha...
moram napisati kad sam krenula na fet  sestra jasna mi poslal protokol tj. upute za fet ,pa da biram hocu li u prirodnom ili stimuliranm postupku . kod stimuliranog mislim uz estrofem. ja naravno sama odlucila uz estrofem ,jel nisam htjela rizikovati! kad sam dosla na transver dr. sonja kovac mi kaze "Zasto vi idete sa estrofemom kad imate redovne ovulacije?" ja onako na stolu i kazem ,pa nije mi nitko rekao da mogu i da sam sama birala jel mi tako sestra i poslala  i to je bilo kod zadnjeg feta ... ja tad odlucim da promijenim kliniku (mada su mi ostale jos 2kom blastocista) i odmah kontaktirala resa. ima tu jos par stvarcica u komunikacijama ,jer kad sam god direkt stupila u kontakt s dr reljic ili kovac da nesto pitam ,sestra jasna bi  se naljutila i znala bi mi reci ,pa onda pitajte doktora ,cuj mislim ona je ipak sestra ,a ne dr. i tako me to ljutilo ... kad sam otisla kod dr. resa odmah mi je rekao da cemo ici sa kratkim protokolom i sve mi se svidjelo kod njega od samog pocetka i na kraju i uspjelo

----------


## seka35

meni je res u prednosti ,jel ipak sve on odraduje i to sam htjela da mi doktor sve kaze ,a ne sestre za koje nisam sigurna da i kontaktiraju  u datim trenutcima s doktorom. 
mada ja znam jako puno zena da su trudne iz maribora ,ali i iz drugih klinika ima uspjeha...

----------


## The Margot

seka35 - koji lijepi ishod - ti si mi inspiracija! :Klap:

----------


## lasta

Evo da se javim da mi FET nije urodio plodom. Nisam jako ni iznenađena ni tužna jer nam je dr. dao jako minimalne šanse za dobar ishod. Pošto smo bili zadnji uspijeli smo sa dr.Rešom malo i porazgovarati,moram priznati kada nije u žurbi jako je drag, susretljiv i jako izravan.
S obzirom na našu  odluku da  Postojnu držimo našom maticnom klinikom do trudnoce (ili bankrota) moja gin.je podržala. Rekla je da ima više njegovih trudnica nego mariborskih(bar koje se vode kod nje).

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, super, onda smo skupa u postupku! Možda se vidimo. Otkud si ti?

----------


## Cana73

ValaMala, veliki pozdrav.
Ti si jedna veoma hrabra i pozitivna zena.

----------


## ValaMala

*Cana*, tako jako lijepo od tebe, puno ti hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

ValaMala,koliko dođe postupak kod Reša?

----------


## snupi

ja bila na trasferu jucer,imam totalno super iskustva sa Mariborom. Ugrađena 2 embrija i jedan na zamrzavanju

----------


## darmar

snupi super, sada lijepo čuvaj svoje mrvice i želim ti svu sreću svijeta, da bude što manje negativnih misli i da dočekaš svoju pozitivnu betu :Smile:  Drago mi je da si imala super iskustvo sa Mb, budući se i ja spremam u 5.mj.gore,pridonijela si mome optimizmu glede postupka u MB. SRETNO!

----------


## ValaMala

*nina*, postupak je 1100eur + lijekovi. Nas će izići lijekovi vjerojatno ispod 400eur. Prvi pregled (tebe i muža), konzultacije i dogovor za postupak je 100eur

----------


## ina33

A props MB FET-ova, kako koji doktor kod njih kaže, kako za kojeg pacijenta, ali onako... ako se ima svoje ovulacije, čini mi se da preferiraju prirodni FET (bez ičega, bez estrofema), da su u tome uspješniji.

----------


## Jelena

Kao pravi maratonac imam doma u ladici i dugi mariborski bez kontracepcije i dugi mariborski s kontracepcijom i kratki mariborski kakvog Charlie opisuje, s Cetrotidama. Isto tako sam bila u prirodnom FET-u s Pregnylom nakon transfera, i s Estrofemom. Ja preferiram prirodne, iako niti jedan nije bio uspješan kod mene.

Hoću reći i prije su radili tako. Ja sam se lani otkačila odMb, ne zato što sam bila nezadovoljna, nego zato jer sam previše vremena tamo prošla, moram vidjeti tko zna nešto drugo što bi kod mene možda upalilo.

----------


## Gabi25

> ja bila na trasferu jucer,imam totalno super iskustva sa Mariborom. Ugrađena 2 embrija i jedan na zamrzavanju


snupi ajde nam reci malo koliko ti je godina, koja vam je dijagnoza, koliko ste imali jajnih stanica?

----------


## nina977

ValaMala,hvala ti na info!Sretno!

----------


## vanesa34

> ValaMala,koliko dođe postupak kod Reša?


 Nina977, prvi postupak kod Reša nas je koštao blizu 2200-2300 eura, a drugi dobitni nešto sitno iznad 2000 eura. Razlog je u duljini trajanja postupka, broju potrebnih kontrola i količini i vrsti lijekova. Drugi postupak je trajao dva dana kraće i imala sam manje lijekova. Sve ovisi o uspjehu stimulacije i doktorovoj procjeni.

----------


## ValaMala

*vanesa*, vidiš zaboravila sam to pitati. Dakle 1100eur je postupak, to je dr. rekao + lijekovi. A što je s pregledima - folikulometrijama prije punkcije i toga, jel se to plaća posebno i koliko? Hvala!

----------


## seka35

> A props MB FET-ova, kako koji doktor kod njih kaže, kako za kojeg pacijenta, ali onako... ako se ima svoje ovulacije, čini mi se da preferiraju prirodni FET (bez ičega, bez estrofema), da su u tome uspješniji.


preferiraju  ina33 ,ali kod mene je ipak bilo propust,ocito!

----------


## seka35

> *vanesa*, vidiš zaboravila sam to pitati. Dakle 1100eur je postupak, to je dr. rekao + lijekovi. A što je s pregledima - folikulometrijama prije punkcije i toga, jel se to plaća posebno i koliko? Hvala!


svaki ultrazvuk je 35 eura ,a  na punkciji smo mi platili postupak1100 eura

----------


## vanesa34

ValaMala, svaki UZV prije punkcije košta 35 eura, što doktor pribroji cijeni lijekova, ako ih kupuješ kod njega.

----------


## snupi

hvala ako ti mogu kako pomoci vezano za maribor slobodno javi. Ja sam imala veliku cast da me transferira veliki meštar prof Vlaisavljević

----------


## snupi

ja imam 30 a muz mi ima 38. nemam nikakvu dijagnozu. Svi brisevi i nalazi sve 5 a nikak da se primi,ocito je razlog bila prevelika zelja.

----------


## ValaMala

Super cure, hvala vam

----------


## snupi

Sretno svima koji idu u Maribor!!!

----------


## The Margot

> ja imam 30 a muz mi ima 38. nemam nikakvu dijagnozu. Svi brisevi i nalazi sve 5 a nikak da se primi,ocito je razlog bila prevelika zelja.


ma ne, bez veze - šta znači "prevelika želja" , ja u to ne vjerujem! naravano da moraš željeti i biti u tome, biti pozitivan. Te psihološke spike ti prodaju oni kojima se to desilo slučajno i onda pametuju i prosipaju pamet okolo... Kao da zaista znaju kako se to njima desilo. Ja imam dvije prijateljice, a znam da me ne lažu, kojima se to desilo baš onda kada su najviše željele.. Nema pravila!

----------


## mare41

Vanesa34, čestitam! (nadam se da će te staviti na našu listu, volim vidjeti Reš trudnice :Smile: ).
Vala, mi smo znali biti na UZV odmah u 5-prvi na redu jer bi došli i prije 5, a već nešto iza 5 (ujutro) bi bila puna čekaonica-kao da je 5 popodne. Oduševljavalo me to što bi se vratili natrag na posao na vrijeme.

----------


## ValaMala

Kako dobro, ja sam mislila da su ultrazvuci od 6. Dakle dobro je biti tamo oko 4:45 hajmo reći? I ulazi se na pregled po redu, kako je tko došao?

----------


## seka35

mala, sto prije dodes ,prije si na redu. mi smo uvijek bili u 5 i 15 i vec je bilo parova  dva-tri prije nas

----------


## mare41

> Kako dobro, ja sam mislila da su ultrazvuci od 6. Dakle dobro je biti tamo oko 4:45 hajmo reći? I ulazi se na pregled po redu, kako je tko došao?


 Mi smo znali doći u 15 do 5, vrata izvana tog centra budu još zaključana, al zalijepili bi se za vrata i čekali, i da, ide se po redu, nama je odgovaralo da uletimo prvi, al dosta parova dođe tako oko 5.

----------


## ValaMala

Pa to je odlično, stvarno stigneš poslije na posao i sve... Na VV su prgledi od 7:30, ali dr. zove nekom svojom logikom i nema veze kad si došao. Bilo je dana kad sam bila 1. na redu, ali i onih kada me nije stigao pregledati prije nego je išao u salu na postupke, pa bih na red došla oko 10, 11h. Vrlo nezgodno ako radiš...

----------


## marija_sa

cure imam jedno pitanje na koje mi treba hitan odgovor:imam punkciju u MB u ponedeljak i naravno pod anestezijom cu biti.E sada, posto imam gel na noktima treba li da ga skinem?

Banalno pitanje ali eto......

----------


## mare41

marija, možda bi ti neko progledao kroz prozirni gel, al obojeni nikako, čini mi se da se to mora skinuti, možda će neko bolje znati (inače u anestezijama se mora vidjeti pirodna boja noktiju, da ne bi došlo do modre boje, i pitanje nije banalno).

----------


## marija_sa

mare41 hvala ti puno!

----------


## vanesa34

> Pa to je odlično, stvarno stigneš poslije na posao i sve... Na VV su prgledi od 7:30, ali dr. zove nekom svojom logikom i nema veze kad si došao. Bilo je dana kad sam bila 1. na redu, ali i onih kada me nije stigao pregledati prije nego je išao u salu na postupke, pa bih na red došla oko 10, 11h. Vrlo nezgodno ako radiš...


Upravo je to i bio razlog našeg odustajanja od VV-a, nikad nismo prošli bez najmanje 2 h čekanja, što kod doktora, što kod sestara. A onaj hodnik i gužva, pa sobičak za čekanje punkcija i ET-a su blagi užas!!!
Kod Reša nikad nije bilo gužve i stajanja u redu, bili smo opušteniji, bez grča i nervoze koje smo osjećali na VV-u.

----------


## The Margot

vanesa34 - ako dobro razumijem iz tvojeg potpisa, ti si još jedna Rešova trudnica ili?  Sviđa mi se to što ih se sve više javlja  :Smile:

----------


## vanesa34

Jesam, čekajući termin u Mariboru (koji je trebao biti prošli mjesec), pokušala sam kod Reša i uspjela iz druge.

----------


## ina33

Super, Reš je posebno logičan izbor za ekipu iz Rijeke, čini mi se (zbog blizine).

----------


## vanesa34

Da, unatoč groznoj staroj cesti do Postojne, do 8 h stigli smo obaviti kontrolu u Ljubljani i vratiti se u Rijeku.

----------


## bebolino

Curice, evo i mene malo..svima koje ste u postupku jedno veliko sretno  :Smile:  i mi smo dobili termin kod Resa, i cekamo svojih 5 min  :Smile:  malo pitanjce- da li on uvijek ima kod sebe dovoljan broj boca, ako bi kod njega kupovali...

----------


## ValaMala

Mislim da ima, nije nam ništa rekao da bi to mogao biti problem. Napisao je s kojom terapijom bi išli, dao cijene kakve su ako kupimo kod njega i rekao da vidimo ako nam je negdje jeftinije i odlučimo kako ćemo, no u svakom slučaju opcija je da kad dođemo 2dc sljedeći ciklus i krenemo u postupak, možemo od njega kupiti sve lijekove.

Kada ti krećeš?

----------


## bebolino

ja sam dobila termin za konsultacije 05.05.2011, a u mail-u mi je napisao da se 8 dan dodje na prvi ultrazvuk...pa onda kontam da ce mi mozda prodati lijekove vec na konsultacijama...
a u postupak bi krenuli slijedeci ciklus..

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo bili na konzultacijama prošli tjedan (mislim da mi je bio 6dc) i dogovorili se da dođem 2 dan sljedećeg ciklusa i krećemo s terapijom koju je odredio. Tada ćemo i kupiti lijekove. Možda ćeš ti na dugi protokol pa ćeš krenuti već taj ciklus, kako ono ide sa supresijom, od 21dc?

----------


## bebolino

napisala sam mu da je 05.05. dvadeseti dan ciklusa, i da imam anovulatorne, produzene cikluse, a vjerovatno da su zbog hormona morati u dugi protokol....tako da mislim da cu odmah kupiti lijekove....on je napisao da je 20 dc ok za konsultacije, pa cemo vidjeti sta ce reci...sretno tebi od srca  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

I tebi, draga! Ima da budemo sljedeće Rešove trudnice!

----------


## bebolino

meni je ovo prvi postupak, i nekako vjerujem da sam u pravim rukama....pratimo se ovdje,pusa

----------


## ValaMala

Neka bude odmah dobitni!

----------


## vanesa34

Što se tiče lijekova nemojte se brinuti, Reš će vam uvijek dati dovoljno. Čak i ako nemate dovoljno gotovine, uzmete ih na dug, pa donesete drugi put lovu.

----------


## The Margot

> Mi smo bili na konzultacijama prošli tjedan (mislim da mi je bio 6dc) i dogovorili se da dođem 2 dan sljedećeg ciklusa i krećemo s terapijom koju je odredio. Tada ćemo i kupiti lijekove. Možda ćeš ti na dugi protokol pa ćeš krenuti već taj ciklus, kako ono ide sa supresijom, od 21dc?


Vidiš, ja sam se javila Rešu još u 3. mjesecu i rekao mi je prvi pregled neka bude 8 dana prije menzisa... Svakom je drugačije valjda kad si ti bila 6 dc. Sada znači idemo u čet, a to mi je točno 8 dana prije menzisa. Još prije mi je napisao da bi mi potupak mogao biti u sredini 5. mj...  Nadam se da nećemo zakasniti!
Jako sam uzbuđena i imam "tremu"  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> meni je ovo prvi postupak, i nekako vjerujem da sam u pravim rukama....pratimo se ovdje,pusa


ja u zadnje vrijeme upoznajem sve više Rešovih trudnica - i to ne samo na forumu  :Smile:  Tako da da - mislim da smo u dobrim rukama!

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, pozlatile ti se riječi (i trbuščić, haha)... Nemoj imati tremu, u odličnim si rukama!

----------


## The Margot

a joj, čula sam svašta za dr Reša... Čak i bolje jer ću onda bitipripremljena. Kao odmah se maltene moraš skinuti na vratima, ne voli kilavce i sve se rješava odmah i u istom trenu. I pregledava muške, jelda? E tu sam pala pod stol od smijeha... Mislim, nije smiješno, ali pričala mi je frendica da je njen muž oči iskolačio kad mu je ovaj rekao nek skine gaće jer nije to očekivao...  Predobro!
Ali gerenralno imam vjere  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Da i ja sam čula svašta, haha, pa smo bili spremni, no ono što mi je najviše značilo je što svi kažu da je jako izravan i brutalno iskren, te da kod njega nema uljepšavanja, a to cijenim. 

Evo na našem prvom pregledu je bilo ovako. Ušli k njemu, malo se upoznali i zapisao je naša imena i osnovne podatke. Onda je poslao mm da da spermu, a ja sam išla na stol. Pogledao je jajnike i maternicu, prokomentirao stanje i onda je detaljno zapisao našu MPO povijest - što mi se svidjelo. Kad se mm vratio, zajedno s dr. smo gledali spermu i komentirao je kako ima puno plivača i da neće biti problem za postupak.

Detaljno nam je objasnio terapiju koju predlaže, dao nam cijene kakve su kod njega, ali i nazive + etikete (one papire iz kutija) lijekova, kako bi mogli pogledati koliko je to i kod nas (to mi je bilo fakat lijepo od njega, mislim nije morao, a išao je vaditi papire iz kutija s lijekovima kako bismo to lakše kod nas našli).

Nije pregledavao muža, nisam nigdje čula da je kod nekog to radio, zapravo ne vidim ni smisao toga, pa nije urolog/androlog, što ima od toga?

E da i nije bilo nikakvog požurivanja, premda sam i ja to čula da je ponekad sve brzinski. Možda je prvi pregled i dogovor ovakav malo detaljniji, a poslije više nema potrebe ne znam kako dugo biti unutra...

----------


## Jelena

Nije ni MM pregledavao, samo spermiogram, to je uobičajenokod njega, na monutoru, al požurivanja je bome bilo kad mi je dao da si sama dam injekciju u guzu pred njim i pred MM. Ja malo zastala, a on viče, ajde, ajde pa žene su u čekaoni.

----------


## modesty4

Cure pozdrav!
Vidim da je u zadnje vrijeme bilo dosta rasprave o Mariboru. Obzirom da mi je svježe neću ništa komentirati već ću samo iznositi činjenice.
Danas sam se vratila iz MB i nisam došla do transfera. Imala sam 2 stanice u kratkom postupku (25 gonala i 4 cetrotide) od čega se oplodila samo jedna, koja se prestala dijeliti, dok su mi za drugu rekli da je pobjegla (pretpostavljam da je bila prezrela). Tijekom postupka vadili su mi krv i kontrolirali estradiol.
Nisam previše začuđena rezultatom, obzirom da se radilo samo sa 2 stanice, ali mislim da je problem što nismo dobili više stanica, e sada da li je trebala neka druga terapija ili nešto drugo stvarno više ne znam.
Sa mnom je bila jedna ženskica koja je dobila 10 stanica od kojih je oplođeno 2, a do transferanije došla. Činjenica da je njenom mužu spermiogram jako loš i da su uzimali iz tkiva, ali griješim li ako mislim da za ICSI, koji joj je rađen, to nije bitno, jer oni biraju plivače?
Danas, cura koja je imala 4 stanice, naša forumašica, također nije došla do transfera, te joj je rečeno da od te 4, 3 nisu zrele te joj je dr.V objasnio da su 2 bile sa nekim greškama koje se ne bi ni vidjele da je rađen IVF ali posto je  ICSI onda su to vidjeli,ali za nju je postupak gotov.
Što se tiče odnosa prema pacijentu za to nemam riječi, osim prekrasno.
Ja sam za sada odlučila slijedeći ciklus u jedan prirodni, pa ćemo vidjeti, ionako sa stimulacijom ne dobijem puno više stanica!

----------


## bugaboo

Modesty zao mi je sto nije doslo do transfera :Sad:  :Love: 

Meni vise nista nije jasno, kako u Mariboru svima tako mali postotak dobivenih embrija :Shock: 

Tamo sam od 15 zrelih JS dobila samo 2 embrija (blastica, transfer 5. dan), a kod nas sam u 3 postupka sa svaki put od samo 3 opođene JS dobila 2 ili 3 embrija (8-st, cc, 4-st; transfer 3. dan).

Mozda ove moje mrvice koje su transferirane kod nas 3. dan ne bi ni prezivjele u labu do 5. dana nadam se da su onda ove 2 blastice koje sada cuvam u bushi extra dobre :Cool:

----------


## modesty4

bugaboo nadam se da su tvoji Janez i Mojca sigurni!!!
Zaboravila sam napisati da se za sve nas transfer trebao odviti 3 dana, tj. nismo ni jedna došli do 3 dana.

----------


## Charlie

*Modesty* žao mi je zbog ovakvog ishoda  :Sad:  mogu misliti kako ste razočarani. Stvarno da se čovjek zamisli, što se to događa s Mb...

----------


## Marchie37

Modesty, žao mi je da nisi imala transfer. To je zbilja razočaravajuće, pogotovo kad je u pitanju MB. I moj je prošli postupak u MB završio bez ET i bila sam šokirana. Kada se takvo što dogodi u nekoj od naših klinika, nažalost, nemamo se što čuditi. Ttakav je ishod s ovim zakonom često vrlo izvjestan...
Meni su nakon prošloga neuspješnog postupka ponudili sljedeći za šest mjeseci i nekim čudom sada imam pozitivnu betu - 14dnt bila je 1475, a dva dana poslije 3523. Nisam se javljala jer nisam imala nikakve nade u ovaj postupak. Naime, imali smo samo jednu js koja se nekim čudom oplodila, a evo izgleda i da se implantirala. Nadam se da će dalje sve biti dobro...
Ne znam što reći na kraju, osim da sam bila ljuta i razočarana ovom stimulacijom... prvi šok je bio da smo uopće došli do transfera, a ova beta mi se već čini kao pravo čudo!

----------


## ina33

Wow, da nisi napisala da je jedan mislila bih da je beta od blizanačke. Čestitam i držim ogromne palčeve  :Smile:  !!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Modesty*, stvarno mi je žao, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to grozno kad sve skupa prođeš i na kraju ništa. No, mi smo sve borci, idemo dalje!

----------


## Aurora*

*modesty4* jako mi je zao sto je i tvoj postupak u Mariboru tako neslavno zavrsio.  :Sad:  

Mogu samo ponoviti ono sto sam vec rekla, a to je da me zaista cudi tako veliki broj losih Mariborskih rezultata unazad nekih godinu dana.

*dudadudaduda* i *vulkan* kako je prosao vas FET?

*nirvana*, *iva15*, *klikica*, *marija_sa*, *ivka* ima li vi mozda bolje vijesti iz Maribora?

----------


## modesty4

Marchie37 čestitam ti. Mislim da su nam ovakva čuda kao tvoje potrebna! Sretno dalje!
Kakva ti je bila stimulacija?

----------


## Aurora*

*Marchie37*,wow,to se zove iznenadjenje! Odoh ti na Odbrojavanje cestitati!

----------


## Marchie37

> Marchie37 čestitam ti. Mislim da su nam ovakva čuda kao tvoje potrebna! Sretno dalje!
> Kakva ti je bila stimulacija?


Kratki protokol koji se pretvorio u pravu trakavicu! Počela sam na svoje iznenađenje s 3 ampule Menopura. Terapiju je btw. propisao prof. Vlaisavljević. Inače mi samo na čelu ne piše da sam low responder - AMH 3,2, FSH 10, a u stimulaciju uvijek krećem sa 5 ili 6 antral. folikula. Peti dan stimulacije reakcija je bila katastrofalna, dva folikula veličine 7 mm i tanak endometrij. Tu folikulometriju je radio prof. V., terapiju je povećao na četiri ampule, a u pitanju je bio i nastavak stimulacije. Stimulacija je trajala puna dva tjedna, a sve cure s kojima sam krenula u postupak sam pogubila. Potrošila sam nevjerojatnih 52 ampule Menopura i to me je izludilo! Ovo mi je bila najjača stimulacija do sada i uvjerljivo najlošija reakcija. Do sada sam punkciju imala uvijek 10. dan! Vjerujem da sam odmah krenula sa četiri ampule možda ne bih imala više folikula, ali barem ne bih bila ovako nafilana hormonima. 
Pred kraj je jedan folikul posustao, tako da smo dobilijednu zrelu js. I endometrij je naravno bujao, pa je dan pred štopericu bio 17 mm. Na toj jednoj js su radili ICSI i assisted hatching.

----------


## Marchie37

> *Marchie37*,wow,to se zove iznenadjenje! Odoh ti na Odbrojavanje cestitati!


Draga *Aurora*, od srca ti želim isti scenarij i jednako veliko iznenadjenje!!!

----------


## kiara79

Marchie draga,pa to je stvarno prekrasno...
znam da nije mjesto ali moram...čestitam ti..beta je prekrasna!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## zedra

"Nisam previše začuđena rezultatom, obzirom da se radilo samo sa 2 stanice, ali mislim da je problem što nismo dobili više stanica, e sada da li je trebala neka druga terapija ili nešto drugo stvarno više ne znam."

Modesty, žao mi je, nagore je kad ni transfera nema...

Nisu li tebi u MB predložili da odustanete ovaj mjesec zbog ciste ili cega već???

----------


## modesty4

Ne nije u pitanju bio odustanak, niti cista, već je dr rekao da bi možda produžili još jedan mjesec kontracepcije zbog folikula koji je bio 11 mm nakon mjesec dana kontracepcijskih tableta, ali na kraju smo odlučili dalje u postupak.

----------


## nirvana

> *modesty4* jako mi je zao sto je i tvoj postupak u Mariboru tako neslavno zavrsio.  
> 
> Mogu samo ponoviti ono sto sam vec rekla, a to je da me zaista cudi tako veliki broj losih Mariborskih rezultata unazad nekih godinu dana.
> 
> *dudadudaduda* i *vulkan* kako je prosao vas FET?
> 
> *nirvana*, *iva15*, *klikica*, *marija_sa*, *ivka* ima li vi mozda bolje vijesti iz Maribora?


Evo da se i ja javim...mi smo imali 13 js od njih 12 je bilo zrelo a za transfer smo imali 2 blastice bez smrzlića. Naravno da smo bili šokirani jer smo kod nas uvijek imali oko 10 js i uvijek barem 2 blastice za zamrznuti, tako da ne znam u čemu je bio problem. Isto kao i bugaboo nadam se samo da su ove blastice extra turbo bolje od svih do sada i da ćemo konačno uspjeti!

----------


## zedra

> Ne nije u pitanju bio odustanak, niti cista, već je dr rekao da bi možda produžili još jedan mjesec kontracepcije zbog folikula koji je bio 11 mm nakon mjesec dana kontracepcijskih tableta, ali na kraju smo odlučili dalje u postupak.


Pa da, taj folikul ti je "pojeo" stimulaciju. Cudim se da prof. V. nije inzistirao na još jednom mjesecu kontracepcije unatoc vašoj volji...Steta...

----------


## marija_sa

Evo da se i ja javim...sinoc stigla kuci nakon punkcije.Obzirom na moj PCOS i veliki broj manjih i  nezrelih folikula,na kraju smo dobili 8 JS.Sutra zovem lab da vidim kako se razvijaju, :Grin: cekam transfer u cetvrtak ili subotu.....U sustini sam jako zadovoljna jer je bilo govora da ce mi raditi transfer iz zamrznutih za par mjeseci dok se jajnici ne smire!Izbjegla sam HS i jako sam zadovoljana kratkim protokolom!

----------


## ciklama1

Marchie zar to što ti se desilo nije čudo prirode. Čestitam i navijam da nam se svima desi!

----------


## ValaMala

*marija*, čestitam, to je super rezultat. Inače muku mučim s vrlo sličnom situacijom. U prošloj stimulaciji sam stalno bila na granici HS i to u vrlo niskoj dozi od svega 12 gonala (+ cetrotide zadnjih dana). Na kraju smo isto izbjegli HS, no imala sam 20 folikula od kojih 7 stanica. Kakvu si ti stimulaciju imala?

Vidim da ti je u potpisu povećan šećer. Mene je dr. Reš odmah stavio na metfromin (aglurab, gluformin, kako se već gdje zove), premda nemam povišen inzulin, no iskustva pokazuju da mi pcos cure super reagiramo na to... Evo jučer sam počela, proljev naravno, uh, ali idemo dalje i nadam se da će imati nekih rezultata! 

Puuuuno sreće i neka se oplode sve i budu prekrasne!!

----------


## marija_sa

ValaMala ja sam na Sioforu 850 2*1 jec vise od godinu dana.Sto se punkcije tice neznam tacno koliko su mi ih ispunktiral samo znam konacan broj JS.cure prije mene su bile na punkciji tacno 10 min a ja 20.znam da su mi rekli da ce da bude dosta praznih folikula.

----------


## dudadudaduda

> *modesty4* jako mi je zao sto je i tvoj postupak u Mariboru tako neslavno zavrsio.  
> 
> Mogu samo ponoviti ono sto sam vec rekla, a to je da me zaista cudi tako veliki broj losih Mariborskih rezultata unazad nekih godinu dana.
> 
> *dudadudaduda* i *vulkan* kako je prosao vas FET?
> 
> *nirvana*, *iva15*, *klikica*, *marija_sa*, *ivka* ima li vi mozda bolje vijesti iz Maribora?


 Evo ja se ne javljam često ,ali vas redovito čitam ,moj fet nije bio uspješan odmrznili su nam dva embrija koja su mi i vratili , bila biokemijska ,10 dpt sam vadila betu i bila je 69 i onda za dva dana je pala na 19,nešta se je desilo i to mi je pvi put da sam  imala pozitivnu betu pa mislim da će sljedeći put biti bolje i da će se napokon i kod mene uhvatiti čvrsto za mene moje bebice ,nekih posebnih simptoma nisam imala ,ali jedino me je 3dpt tresla groznica i temperatura 38,6 tijelo se borilo s nećim stranim u meni i nije prihvatilo embrije mislim da se ta temperatura nije smijela dogoditi. Sada se spremam ponovo u Mar. danas se čula sa sesrom J. pa kad budem imala ovulaciju da joj se javim pa će mi reći kad da dođem.

----------


## Jelena

> Marchie zar to što ti se desilo nije čudo prirode. Čestitam i navijam da nam se svima desi!


Po meni je svaki IVF čudo prirode. Marchie  :Heart:  čestitam!

----------


## ina33

*Dudadudaduda*, najvjerojatnije se kod radnih spontanih i biokemijskih radi o krom. nepravilnim embrijima, oni su česti svugdje, i u non-MPO populaciji, sretno za drugi put! U trudnoći ili potencijalnoj trudnoći, ako se dobro sjećam, temperaturu iznad 38, tj. 38,5 bi trebalo skidat s paracetamolom.

----------


## Marchie37

> Marchie zar to što ti se desilo nije čudo prirode. Čestitam i navijam da nam se svima desi!


Draga *ciklama*, na jesen ti želim isto takvo čudo! Javljaj se s dobrim vijestima!
*Dudadudaduda*, sretno u sljedećem FETu, neka bude dobitni!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Kod mene je bila situacija s temperaturom 38,5 večer na sam dan transfera. Skinuli smo je dosta brzo, no bila sam preprejadna i osjećala da je to vjerojatno zeznulo sve... Možda i je

----------


## marija_sa

Jutros sam se cula sa biologom i sok!!!!Od 8 JS jedna je odmah propala,5 se nje oplodilo,jedna je jutros stala sa razvojem-mozda nastavi i imamo jednu dobru.Transfer sutra 3dp?!

----------


## Aurora*

> Jutros sam se cula sa biologom i sok!!!!Od 8 JS jedna je odmah propala,5 se nje oplodilo,jedna je jutros stala sa razvojem-mozda nastavi i imamo jednu dobru.Transfer sutra 3dp?!


*marija_sa* suosjecam s tobom.  :Love:  

Stvarno nemam nikakvu ideju sto bi mogao biti razlog ovako losem rezultatu (tj. rezultatima). Da li si ti vec imala koji stimulirani postupak? Ako jesi, kako je tada bilo? I prije svega, koje si godiste? 

*dudadudaduda* prva pozitivna beta ikada puno obecaje, a obzirom da imas jos smrzlica koji te cekaju, drzim palceve da uskoro budes sretna trudnica.

----------


## darmar

marija_sa nemoj gubiti nadu,~~~~~~ neka bude jedan ali vrijedan, ništa nije izgubljeno dok beta ne pokaže svoje, zato glavu gore,sretno :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

marija, imamo tu forumskih trudnica i s jednom, tako da čekamo betu.
ali nešto mi često u Mb malo oplođenih stanica. Je l se biolog mijenjao ili u čemu je fora?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sinoc pocela brljaviti nesto smeđe tak da mi se cini da nis od Janeza i Mojce :Sad: 

Marija_sa zelim ti vise srece i neka ta 1 bude dobitna :Zaljubljen:

----------


## The Margot

Cure, mi se sada vratili od dr Reša; mogu vam reći da mi je dojam sasvim ok, čak sam pomalo i ugodno iznenađena jer sam svašta čula o njemu. Možda će se kasnije otkriti njegova strana o kojoj svi pričaju, al baš me briga, bitno da bude nekih rezultata. Također mi se jako sviđa što je kod njega stimulacija znatno kraća (manje ću se filati sa hormonima  -  barem u mojem slučaju) u usporedbi sa dugim protokolom koji sam imala u MB. I UZV je rano ujutro pa ne trebam faliti s posla. Eto par pozitivnih stvari.

Eto, držim vam svima fige, bilo da idete u MB ili kod Reša  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Uopće mi se sve ovo ne sviđa kod Mb-a. Mislim da je previše onih koji imaju dosta stanica i iskustva iz prethodnih postupaka, vezano za dolazak do oplođenih stanica i transfera, a rezultati u Mb-u su više nego loši!

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, kakvu stimulaciju si dobila? Kada krećeš? Ja pretpostavljam da će menga biti tamo negdje oko 5.5. i krećemo 2dc

----------


## marija_sa

Mi smo ipak imali jedan 5-stanicni i jednu morulu.Tako da sam dobila nazad dva zametka.........E sad treba mi malo objasnjenje u vei stanica i morule.Jeli to ok za 3.dan?

----------


## bugaboo

Onako skolski 3. dan bi mrvice trebali biti 8-stanicne. 
Morula je naprednija od toga (stadij prije blastice), a 5-stanicni je manji, ali vec je na forumu bilo raznih primjera da to nista ne znaci tako da ti drzim fige da se bar 1 mrvica primi!

----------


## The Margot

> *Margot*, kakvu stimulaciju si dobila? Kada krećeš? Ja pretpostavljam da će menga biti tamo negdje oko 5.5. i krećemo 2dc


Menopur 4 amp dnevno + neki lijek na O... ne znam koji točno, nisam nikad za njega čula prije.  E taj na O 3 ampule. Sad sam na poslu i nemam te papire gdje piše.
Krećemo sa lijekovima 29. ili 30.04. - 2. dan ciklusa.

----------


## ValaMala

Zanimljivo, totalno drugačija terapija nego moja i znaš, to mi se baš sviđa. Sve više vidim naokolo po PDF-ovima da klinike pucaju po identičnim stimulacijama za sve, što je totalno suludo, ovisno o našim specifičnim slučajevima i stimulacija se mora razlikovati i prilagođavati. Ja na stimulaciju od ukupno samo 12 gonala imam 20 folikula, da mene stave na jaču stimulaciju, vjerojatno bih završila u bolnici s HS-om... Bravo, puno sreće, fakat ćemo biti čekalice bete u isto vrijeme!

----------


## Iva15

Evo i mene, meni vraćena 2 na 3d

----------


## Gabi25

Iva koliko je bilo stanica, koliko oplođenih?

----------


## Iva15

14js, 5 oplođeno, 3 došlo do 3 dana. Srednje kvalitete su ali mi se svejedno nadamo

----------


## The Margot

> Zanimljivo, totalno drugačija terapija nego moja i znaš, to mi se baš sviđa. Sve više vidim naokolo po PDF-ovima da klinike pucaju po identičnim stimulacijama za sve, što je totalno suludo, ovisno o našim specifičnim slučajevima i stimulacija se mora razlikovati i prilagođavati. Ja na stimulaciju od ukupno samo 12 gonala imam 20 folikula, da mene stave na jaču stimulaciju, vjerojatno bih završila u bolnici s HS-om... Bravo, puno sreće, fakat ćemo biti čekalice bete u isto vrijeme!


da, bit će u podjednako vrijeme i ja mislim  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Menopur 4 amp dnevno + neki lijek na O... ne  znam koji točno, nisam nikad za njega čula prije.  E taj na O 3 ampule.  Sad sam na poslu i nemam te papire gdje piše.
> Krećemo sa lijekovima 29. ili 30.04. - 2. dan ciklusa.


Ako misliš na Ovitrelle, onda je to štoperica. Ne pada mi na pamet neki drugi lijek s O.
4 ampule dnevno Menopura je prilično jaka stimulacija. Zašto misliš da  će ti stimulacija kod Reša kraće trajati nego u Mb? Pretpostavljam da  misliš na supresiju u Mb, a ne na stimulaciju. 

Ja sam u Mb dobila tri različita protokola, tako da nije baš da su isti  protokoli svima (od jednog se odustalo zbog ciste). Tu mi je Reš puno  monotoniji s Menopurom.


Što se tiče protokola u Hrvatskoj, to uglavnom niti nisu prave stimulacije, znamo zašto  :Sad:

----------


## The Margot

Nije Ovitrelle, znam za to, ovaj lijek je - ne mogu pročitati sve, ali piše nešto kao Ore---tran.. Pisano je rukom. Pretpostavljam da je to alternativa Gonalu i sl. lijekovima.

----------


## The Margot

Skužila sam što piše: orgalutran!

----------


## Jelena

> Skužila sam što piše: orgalutran!


Ah, to je antagonist, poput Cetrotida. On služi za supresiju. Ima sličan efekt kao decapeptyl ili dipeherline, ali se uzima u drugo vrijeme i djeluje na drugi način. Navodno je dobar izbor za starije pacijentice i low responderice.

----------


## ValaMala

Koliko sam ja skužila od nekoliko cura s kojima se čujem a isto su kod Reša, sve imamo različite stimulacije. No bilo kako bilo, samo neka nam svima uspije, ma u kojoj klinici bile i u kojoj zemlji!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

ValaMala, je l počeo Reš i s dugim protokolima? Ja sam imala kod njega kratki, samo diphereline od 2. dc i 3xmenopur. Sličan protokol kakav je The Margot dobila sam jednom dobila u Mb, samo što sam mogla birati hoću li Gonal ili Menopur, i manju dozu 3 kom., s obzirom da sam ja uvijek dobro reagirala na stimulaciju, a umjesto Orgalutrana sam imala Cetrotide, al to je isto. Nisam ga isprobala jer se baš taj ciklus odustalo zbog ciste.

----------


## ValaMala

*Jelena*, ne mogu ti puno reći pošto smo tek nedavno krenuli kod njega. Jedna curka koju sam srela tamo je bila na dugom protokolu - supresija od 21dc čini mi se, ali ne znam koji lijekovi. Što se tiče mene, u mojem slučaju supresija i dugi protokol ne dolaze u obzir zbog velike opasnosti od HS-a uvijek, tako da krečem od 2dc i to s Diphereline i Puregonom, a već sam na metforminu (aglurab, gluformin, siofor, čini mi se da su sve to imena za istu stvar), no on je za pcos priču. 

Ovaj mjesec sam se dala u "potragu" za ovulacijom onim ovulacijskim trakicama i naravno katastrofa, od ovulacije ni o...  :Sad:  Toliko o prirodnom rađenju bebe.  :Sad:  Tako da sam od danas na utrogestanima 10 dana i očekujem mengu kojih par dana nakon što prestanem s njima. U protivnom bih je vjerojatno čekala opet 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## The Margot

> Koliko sam ja skužila od nekoliko cura s kojima se čujem a isto su kod Reša, sve imamo različite stimulacije. No bilo kako bilo, samo neka nam svima uspije, ma u kojoj klinici bile i u kojoj zemlji!


Pa ja mislim da je bolje da je terapija kod svake od nas različita. Mislim da je bolje prilagoditi, nismo sve iste i sa istim problemima  :Smile:  Ali nek nam je sretno!

----------


## The Margot

> Zašto misliš da  će ti stimulacija kod Reša kraće trajati nego u Mb? Pretpostavljam da  misliš na supresiju u Mb, a ne na stimulaciju.


Mislila sam na vremensko trajanje uzimanja lijekova; sve skupa u MB sam bila pod hormonima skoro 2 mjeseca, (uključujući tablete za kontracepciju), a ovdje će mi sve skupa biti oko 10-15 dana. To sam mislila.

----------


## Jelena

Je, istina, vremenski kod Reša to stvarno prođe brzo. Maribor ima ogromni nedostatak komunikacije i to predugo čekanje, dok kod Reša sve na brzinu prođe. A i pregledi su toliko rano da se tek po povratku u Zagreb probudiš  :Smile:   ValaMala, sretno s novim ciklusom! Ja valjda jedino s HSom nemam problema. Nekako mislim da s dobrim spermiogramom i bez nekih drugih problema imate svijetlu budućnost  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*Jelena*, puno ti hvala i neka ti se riječi pozlate!  :Smile: 

Želim nam svima da sljedeći Uskrs dočekamo s našom dječicom!

----------


## bugaboo

Sa suzama u ocima javljam svoju betu 13 dnt 2 blastice, ona iznosi 410,9  (ruke mi drhću dok ovo pisem)

Jos uvijek ne vjerujem, dolaze nam Janez i Mojca  (ili bar jedno od njih)

Iako sam se nadala sumnjala sam u pozitivan ishod jer sam od 7-9 dnt i 11 dnt imala smeđi iscjedak, ali tko zna sto je to bilo. Sada mirujem i nadam se duploj beti u cetvrtak.

----------


## ksena28

*bugaboo* super i čestitam to je super beta!

ajd sad hitaj objavit na Odbrojavanje da nas moderatorice ne pošpotaju jer zachatavamo pdf...

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala!
Vec jesam...

----------


## Iva15

Čestitam Bugaboo na super beti  :Very Happy: 
Moram priznat da i ja moje mrvice trenutno zovem Janez i Mojca  :Smile:

----------


## marija_sa

bugaboo draga od srca ti cestitam  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina977

bugaboo, od srca ti čestitam!Jako si me razveselila sa svojom pozitivnom betom,imam isto ko i ti 3 neuspješna icsi-a na Sv.Duhu a krajem godine sam u Mb.Baš sam nekako dobila vjetar u krila ! :Smile: 
Koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## The Margot

Bugaboo - čestitke  :Very Happy:  Nek nas bude više sa super Betom  :Smile: ))

Cure, vezano za dr Reša - negdje sam čitala da on nije pristaša mirovanja nakon ET (navodno čak niti onih standardnih 3-5 dana)? Vi koje ste bile - je li to točno?

I još nešto; da li kod dr Reša za punkciju dobijete barem neku tableticu za opuštanje ili ponesete nešto sa sobom?

----------


## Jelena

Ja nisam apsolutno ništa od Reša dobila osim što mi je muž stajao do mene i što smo skupa držali moj trbuh. Ja sam baš pitala za anesteziju pa mi je samo odgovorio neka ne brinem, a ja prevela, dat će mi nešto.  Nakon ET-a ustaješ i ideš doma, nema nikakvog ležanja, ni srajice, ni ništa, kao da ideš na normalni UZV. Al ležanje i nije baš nešto presudno, znaš priču sa zrnom maka između dvije šnite kruha s pekmezom.

----------


## The Margot

Ah da, to sam čula od sestre Jasne to o zrnu maka... Čekaj, muž je bio s tobom za vrijeme punkcije? To još nisam čula da su partneri prisutni za vrijeme punkcije.
Mislim, super ako mogu izdržati jer moj bi pao u nesvijest, mimozast je po tom pitanju  :Nope:

----------


## mare41

The Margot, dr Reš voli da par sudjeluje u postupku, a ne samo žena, tako da muž može biti cijelo vrijeme s tobom ako želi-na folikulometrijama, punkciji, transferu...nama se to jako dopalo.

----------


## The Margot

Hm - možda se iznenadim u mužu. Ovo mi je novi momenat!

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo, od srca ti čestitam!Jako si me razveselila sa svojom pozitivnom betom,imam isto ko i ti 3 neuspješna icsi-a na Sv.Duhu a krajem godine sam u Mb.Baš sam nekako dobila vjetar u krila !
> Koja vam je dijagnoza?


Hvala! Nadam se da ce i vama MB donijeti srecu :Grin: 

MM ima oligoasthenozoospermiu, ja na bromergonu vec 8 godina zbog povisenog prolaktina i visak kg, inace sve drugo ok.

----------


## ValaMala

Koliko sam ja čula za punkciju ne dobiješ ništa, ali možeš sama popiti, no cure koje su bile kažu da ima jako dobre igle i da je brz, tako da im je punkcija bila skroz ok.

Što se tiče mirovanja nakon ET, njegov stav je da je puno važnije paziti na sebe za vrijeme stimulacije, kako bi se folikuli razvili što zdraviji i bolji, a nakon ET ne preporučuje mirovanje, čak štoviše, normalno ponašanje kako bi se poboljšala prokrvljenost maternice i pospješila implantacija

----------


## The Margot

Da, to ima smisla što kažeš. Paziti se - zdravo jesti, ne pušiti i ne "cugati". 

Ja čak razmišljam da ne uzimam bolovanje i da idem raditi nakon ET (uredski posao). Za punkciju svakako slobodno, još ako bude za vikend da se oporavim - bilo bi idealno!
I to mirovanje, više čovjek ne zna od svih priča kako da se ponaša, pogotovo ako je početnik u MPO-u.. Meni je jedna Slovenka rekla da nakon ET ne smiješ ići po stepenicama... Mislim, imala sam paranoju od stepenica i sva bi se preznojavala svih 14 dana do vađenja Bete.

----------


## ValaMala

Znaš što ja mislim? Nakon samog transfera malo laganiji tempo. Nikakvo strogo mirovanje, jer može biti kontra produktivno, ali malo lakše. Ono, prošetati, odmarati, pa opet malo prošetati i tako, a nakon par dana nastaviti normalno. No najbolje je još provjeriti s dr. što on kaže, jer se razlikuje situacija od situacije (vjerojatno i to koliko je folikula, koliko teška punkcija itd...). Ma bit će to dobro, jedva čekam da budemo skupa čekalice, pa onda trbušaste...  :Smile: 

Inače, ja pratim plodne dane onim trakicama. Danas mi je 18dc i konačno trakica pozitivna, pa smo se bacili na "posao" mužek i ja, tko zna, uvijek se nadam i uspjehu iz kućne radinosti. S druge strane kod mene je to stvarno neizvijesno, tko zna kada i da li uopće ovuliram, to ovisi o mjesecu... U svakom slučaju smo kod dr. Reša u svibnju, osim ako upali ovako

----------


## The Margot

*ValaMala* - uvijek, ali baš uvijek, se trebamo nadati uspjehu u "kućnoj radinosti"!

A inače, sve mi se više sviđa pristup dr Reša - čini mi se da je sve puno osobnije i daje puno više informacija, dostupniji je, na mail odgovara unutar 24 sata. A i oduševila me informacija od Mare da i muž može biti na punkciji i ET.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, to je i meni super, njemu je potpuno normalno, prirodno i poželjno da muž bude s tobom na svakom koraku puta (naravno, ne mora, ako neki par to ne želi). Puno mi znači što će mm biti uz mene u tim trenucima, pa na kraju to je naše dijete i predivno je što će on biti sa mnom, osobito na transferu i gledati kako nam vraćaju mrvicu koja će možda biti naša beba.  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

sad sam se sjetila, kada smo došli na ET u MB, čekalo je sigurno 10-12 parova. Od svih njih, na ET smo išli samo mi + jedan par iz BG na FET... mislim, nije li to neuobičajeno. Možda su dijelu njih rekli neka dođu za 2 dana (mislim, ne znam ako ovo zvuči smiješno što sam napisala)... Bilo je baš tužno, jedna žena se rasplakala i tako svi su otišli potišteni. Je li to uobičajeno?

----------


## ValaMala

Nemam pojma, ali zvuči stvarno tužno. No ne znamo kakve su njihove situacije i dijagnoze. Ako je stvarno 10-12 parova čekalo baš na ET (a ne možda na punkciju), onda mi je to stvarno strašno. No s druge strane, možda su neki od njih imali puno embrija koji su se dobro razvijali, pa je dr. odlučio čekati blastice

----------


## The Margot

pa ne znam, možda. nadam se  :Smile: 

taj puta smo svi čekali za ET na odjelu, to sigurno znam. za punkciju se dođe rano ujutro, u ambulantu.

----------


## enca77

Evo da se i ja javim i kažem svoje mišljenje o Mb, ovo je drugi put da idemo u maribor, išla prošle god. u martu i ove sada u aprilu, oba bezuspješna, sa jako malo stanica, prvi put 3, a sada 2, imam 33 godine.
Nisam zadovoljna komunikacijom sa njima, Jasna je Ok, ali meni treba da popričam sa doktorom a ne sa sestrom, drugo kada su vidjeli da prošle god nisam dobro reagovala, morali su mijenjati ili nešto raditi sa terapijom, očito mi ne odgovara dugi protokol, ni tolika supresija, ali ni ja nisam bila pametna da reagujem, na kraju krajeva pa nisam ja MPO-vac da mislim o tome.
Onda me nervira ova sihronizacija, mislim da ja moram krenuti prije sa stimulacijom od drugog DC a ne od 4 ili 5 po protokolu čekati grupu. 
Nemam ništa reću loše o njima, ali bez individualne terapije za nas ovakve slučajeve sa malo JS teško je ovako davati terapiju, grupnu, treba ipak drugačiji pristup.
Prošle godine , prvi IVF dva gonala, dugi protokol,8 dan stimulacije, 4 folikula već po 20, odmah primljena štoperica, punkcija 10 dan stimulacije, izvađene 3 JS, dvije se olodile vraćene dvije, prokrvarila na 10 dt prije bete

Ova sada stimulacija, ja izabrala menopure mislila bolje ću reagovati sa menopurima( i to me nervira da ja sama biram terapiju) 2 menopura, nisu povećeli dozu a tako sam loše reagovala, početak na 5 dan ciklusa(jako kasno), dugi protokol, dva mj kontracepcije, decapeptil, 7 dan stimulacije 2 folikula već od 17 i 20 mm, isti dan štoperica, punkcija na 9 dan stimulacije, jedna se oplodila, osmostanična, za endo mi nisu ni rekli, pretpostavljam da je tanak s obzirom na ranu punkciju i transfer, vraćena 3dan, prokrvarila 10 dt prije bete kao i prošli put.

----------


## ValaMala

*enca*, možda da odeš na konzultacije dr. Rešu? Ja krećem 2dc sa stimulacijom, bez supresije ciklus prije, a vidim da druge cure imaju pak skroz drugačiju terapiju od moje, tako da je skroz individualan pristup.

----------


## enca77

Pošto sam tek izašla iz ovog postupka moram se odmoriti od svega, čitam da se kod dr Reša ne čeka, pa kada budem malo spremnija za novi postupak i prikupim pare, idem po mišljenje dr Reša, obnovit ću sve hormone i nalaze pa na put i nove borbe.

Svim curama želim puno sreće ma gdje radile vantjelesnu!

----------


## ValaMala

Evo da pitam i ovdje, danas mi je 19dc, jučer prvi put ona trakica za ovulaciju bila pozitivna, ali već nekoliko dana tu i tamo imam neki sluzavi krvavi trag, pa nestane, pa onda kao krvava žilica, danas opet. Ubija me to u pojam jer 2dc moram kod dr. Reša i krećemo sa stimulacijom. Danas sam inače po njegovom naputku 5 dan na utrićima, nakon 10 dana trebam prestati s njima i čekati mengu. Sad više nemam pojma što napraviti. Čini se ful prerano za mengu, a opet nešto dolje brljavi... Da bar postoji neki test za mengu...

----------


## Jelena

> Nemam pojma, ali zvuči stvarno tužno. No ne znamo kakve su njihove situacije i dijagnoze. Ako je stvarno 10-12 parova čekalo baš na ET (a ne možda na punkciju), onda mi je to stvarno strašno. No s druge strane, možda su neki od njih imali puno embrija koji su se dobro razvijali, pa je dr. odlučio čekati blastice


Mislim da su imali dosta stanica da bi odmah rekli da se dođe 5. dan. Eventualno ako je netko imao hiperstimulaciju pa da im je odgođen transfer, ali nema šanse da je o toliko parova riječ.

----------


## ina33

> sad sam se sjetila, kada smo došli na ET u MB, čekalo je sigurno 10-12 parova. Od svih njih, na ET smo išli samo mi + jedan par iz BG na FET... mislim, nije li to neuobičajeno. Možda su dijelu njih rekli neka dođu za 2 dana (mislim, ne znam ako ovo zvuči smiješno što sam napisala)... Bilo je baš tužno, jedna žena se rasplakala i tako svi su otišli potišteni. Je li to uobičajeno?


Misliš, ujutro je čekalo na ET 10-12 parova i na kraju se na transferu pojavilo samo vas dvoje? Ako je to bio trodnevni transfer, je, jer idu na transfer 5.-tog dana za većinu parova.

----------


## The Margot

Upravo tako - bilo nas je puno u čekaonici za trf nakon 3 dana. Velim, samo ja i jedna cura iz BG za FET smo na kraju išle u op. salu...

----------


## ina33

> Upravo tako - bilo nas je puno u čekaonici za trf nakon 3 dana. Velim, samo ja i jedna cura iz BG za FET smo na kraju išle u op. salu...


To ti znači da su svi drugi odgođeni za 5.-ti dan i da je to dobro, tj. tako bih ja to shvatila, a ovo potišteni su bili, pojma nemam, biće nisu shvatili, ne kužim? Oni ove koji su u Mariboru često pozovu da ipak dođu (ove Srbe, Bosance ili Hrvate koji noće u MB-u) taj 3. dan, pa ako je sve OK, vraćaju se 5.-ti dan, transfer 3 dana je iznimka, ako je količiniski bila lošija reakcija žene ili ako je nešto loše krenulo u labu.

Kao što je kod nas default transfer 3. dana, a 5.-ti je iznimka ako stvar super krene (a slično je i kod Reša), u MB-u je transfer 5.-tog dana default.

Tj. tako ta klinika radi - neko više voli transfer 3., neko 5.-tog.

----------


## Mini3

Cure, kad su Vam javili iz Mb o početku treće faze postupka. Sutra bih trebala početi sa stimulacijom, a od njih niti riječi. Zovem ih ko luda, ali mi prekidaju vezu. Ova komunikacija s njima je stvarno izluđujuća!!

----------


## Marchie37

Početak stimulacije bi mi javili, odnosno potvrdili 2-3 dana ranije. Konkretno, u zadnjem postupku u petak su mi javili da u ponedjeljak startam sa stimulacijom. Btw, svu sam komunikaciju obavljala preko maila, telefonom ih je teško dobiti. Jesi im slala mail?

----------


## Mini3

Marchie, hvala na info... sestra Jasna mi je u petak javila da će mi do danas dopodne javiti daljnje upute. Upravo sam ih zvala i čini se da sam uporno dobivala centralu bolnice gdje su mi prekidali vezu nakon što bi veza bila uspostavljena, i nakon nekoliko puta ipak se javila neka neljubazna gospođa i iznenađujuće mi rekla da je kod njih danas praznik. Kod njih se praznik rada slavi dva dana. Baš fino! Dakle, dan pred stimulaciju ja još ne znam idem li dalje s postupkom ili ne! Strašno!

----------


## Marchie37

Komunikacija s MB je nažalost slaba karika. Imaš li ovdje nekog mpo liječnika koji ti može pomoći? Jesi probala na ovaj br +386 2 321 2462? Znam da nije baš neka utjeha, ali važno je sa stimulacijom početi do 5. dc. Nažalost, bilo je još forumašica sa sličnim problemom.

----------


## ina33

Moja preporuka, nakon iskustava od zadnje 2 godine, da je u postupku u MB-u važno imati alternativnog doktora MPO u Hrvatskoj za pripomoć tko ti može prosudit jel' ti UZV nalaz takav da možeš startat ili ne, tj. od koga ćeš moći dobiti odgovor u realnom vremenu, jer koji put s MB-om zašteka. 

Ako imaš di izvadit estradiol, napravi i to, ako ti nije prevelik logističko-novčani zahvat, pa da makar imaš taj odgovor ready-made, ako se radi o nekoj cisti ili tako nečem, tj. ako nije UZV kristalno jednoznačan.

Sretno!

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam isto svu komunikaciju s MB obavljala putem maila. Upute za 3. fazu tj. pocetak stimulacije sam dobila 3 dana prije.

----------


## Charlie

Cure jel to znači da niste išle kod njih na UZ prije početka stimulacije? Meni je pisalo u protokolu zadnji dan kontracepcije i onda datum prvog UZ na kojem je dogovorena terapija i odmah se starta ako je sve u redu (kod mene je bila odgoda 2 dana radi ciste).

----------


## The Margot

ja nisam imala UZV pa odmah nakon toga početak stimulacije. Zapravo, nitko me nije UZV pregledao prije početka stimulacije.

A ono što me posebno iziritiralo je to što su nam 3 puta mijenjali termin početaka postupka... Prvo nam je rečeno 8. ili 9. mj, onda su nam rekli, ne, da smi MI KRIVO SHVATILI - tek u 2. mj nagodinu, a u 10. mj su se javili da krećemo u 11. mj... Mislim, prilično neorganizirano i kaotično. 
I mene je izluđivala komunikacija sa MB. Primaju više parova od onoga što mogu pristojno obraditi. Naravno, sve ovo ne bih pisala da mi je postupak kod njih uspio i prihvaćam da sam subjektivna.

----------


## ina33

> Cure jel to znači da niste išle kod njih na UZ prije početka stimulacije? Meni je pisalo u protokolu zadnji dan kontracepcije i onda datum prvog UZ na kojem je dogovorena terapija i odmah se starta ako je sve u redu (kod mene je bila odgoda 2 dana radi ciste).


Ne, jer se može 1. kontrolni UZV obaviti i doma, i tu najstaju kurcšlusi - ako se obavi doma (tipa si na godišnjem, ili ne živiš u ZG-u, pa UZV radiš u ST-u itd., ne ideš samo zato u MB - ekipa iz ST-a, Rijeke, otoci itd.). 

Di god je koljeno - javite mi se - ako je neradni dan ili sestra na GO-u tu stvar puca, ako si na supresiji nije takav bed jer se može pričekat dan-dva (uz uvjet da to znaš, a naučiš iskustveno).

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure jel to znači da niste išle kod njih na UZ prije početka stimulacije? Meni je pisalo u protokolu zadnji dan kontracepcije i onda datum prvog UZ na kojem je dogovorena terapija i odmah se starta ako je sve u redu (kod mene je bila odgoda 2 dana radi ciste).


Ja sam isla na kontrolni UZV prije pocetka stimulacije kod svog ginica u ZG-u i nalaz im javila mailom pa mi je sestra Jasna javila za dalje.

----------


## amyx

probaj sestri Jasni poslati sms...ja sam tako uvijek najbrže dobivala informacije

----------


## ina33

Ako vam je baš baš hića, probajte presjeći sami ili fizički doći u MB, koji put nema odgovora ni na SMS, zna se dogodit da sve na dan-dva zašteka i da se morate alternativno snalazit. Zato je zgodno provjerit slo praznike i imat nekog pri ruci u mjestu vašeg stanovanja. Najčešće to ispadne OK ako ste pokriveni supresijom.

----------


## Mini3

Hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima i savjetima. Ina33, hvala sa savjetu. Poslušala sam te i 10 minuta prije isteka radnog vremena labaratorija u poliklinici Sunce sam samoincijativno izvadila E2 i to se pokazalo kao pun pogodak. Sestra Jasna se mailom javila jučer oko 18,30 (do tada sam izgubila sve živce jer nisam znala hoću li započeti 3. fazu) i napisala je da bih morala napraviti upravo taj nalaz jer mi je na kontrolnom UZV ginekolog napisao da imam na jednom jajniku "anehogen ukljucenje 14.3x6.8 mm, bez detekt. protoka", a kako mi je objasnio da to ne bi bila cista, već zaostali folikul. I zbog toga su tražili iz Mb E2. Nalaz je srećom ok i obavila sam ga na vrijeme i danas starta moja stimulacija. Prva tri dana 4 ampule gonala, a nakon toga 3 (u VV sam imala po dvije, a dva dana po 3 ampule).

----------


## Marchie37

*Mini3*, sretno! Javi nam se s dobrim vijestima!

----------


## bebolino

curke koje su kod Resa, jedno pitanje : kada kupite od njega lijekove, da li vam on izda racun, i popuni onu potvrdu za povrat poreza?? i kada ste kupile ljekove, jel na samim konsultacijama???hvala punooo  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

Cure - koje ste bile ili idete u postupak kod Reša - jeste li što same nabavljale za punkciju protiv bolova? meni je dr preporučila da uzmem paracetamol prije punkcije, a a nakon nešto protiv bolova kao npr Ketonal.

----------


## The Margot

> curke koje su kod Resa, jedno pitanje : kada kupite od njega lijekove, da li vam on izda racun, i popuni onu potvrdu za povrat poreza?? i kada ste kupile ljekove, jel na samim konsultacijama???hvala punooo


šta misliš da možeš dobiti tax free? Ja ti idem prekosutra, a trebam dodatno Menopur kupiti kod njega pa ću ti znati reći  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne, nama je rekao da ako uzmemo lijekove kod njega, da nema povrata, no dao nam je nazive svih lijekova u terapiji i da ih možemo nabaviti u ljekarnama tamo i dobiti povrat. Mi smo odlučili kupiti kod njega. Što se tiče punkcije i mene zanima, što možemo uzeti sami?

*Margot*, u kojoj si fazi? Ja očekujem mengu svaki dan i 2dc sam kod njega i krećemo sa stimulacijom. Ne mogu dočekati!

----------


## The Margot

ja sam već 5 dana na Merionalima, prekosutra idemo na UZV pa će mi dati Orgalutran 3 dana. mislim da će punkcija, ako bude sve ok, biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak.
Ja bih nešto uzela da si olakšam bolove jer znam da ću taj dan biti izvan pogona...Možda nije sama punkcija toga dana tako strašna, ali nakon toga je dosta bolno cijeli dan.  Barem mi je tako bilo u MB.

----------


## ValaMala

Vidiš, meni je na VV punkcija bila strašna - isto je bez anestezije - no sve ostalo, nakon samog zahvata je bilo lako. Možda ti je bilo tako zato što si imala anesteziju, pa kada je popustila...

----------


## bebolino

margot i ja sam prekosutra kod njega doduse na prvim konsultacijama  :Smile:  pa kontam sta je najpametnije sa kupovinom lijekova, s jedne strane su lijekovi kod njega dosta pristupacni, s druge strane u apotekama imas pravo povrata na porez, a 19 % nije bas malo na sveukupnu cijenu..ali s trece strane dok izganjam lijekove i odem po njih, mozda je ipak ok da kod njega kupim, pod uslovom da ih ima dovoljno..

----------


## The Margot

*bebolino* - pa ako ideš tek prekosutra tek na konzultacije, imaš dovoljno vremena za nabaviti lijekove; pretpostavljam da ne ćeš početi terapiju odmah prekosutra.
*
ValaMala* - nisam imala anesteziju u MB

----------


## bebolino

i jos jedno pitanje ako nije problem : meni je u mailu napisao, da se na ultrazvuk dolazi prvi put tek 8. dan ciklusa, da se nije malo zbunio??vidim vi ste isle i 2 dc.sretno cure svakako, mozda koju i upoznam  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

margot idem prekosutra na konsultacije i tad mi je 20 dc, kontam moze se desiti da me ubaci u dugi protokol, a onda bi sa supresijom krenula odmah sutra dan...

----------


## The Margot

a tako; stvarno ne znam. Ako ti npr prepiše Merional, možda možeš u Mađarsku po njih (ne znam odakle si), ali i to treba naručiti pa se čeka dan-dva.

To za 8. dan ciklusa je točno - UZV na 8. dan da vidi kako si reagirala na lijekove. I ja idem prekosutra, a to mi je 8. dan ciklusa (mada sam ja počela sa terapijom 2. dan ciklusa).  A to sa terapijom - kod njega svaka pacijentica skoro ima drugačiji protokol. ili tako nekako.

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, 2dc se kreće sa stimulacijom (osim ako si u dugom protokolu) i tada si na pregledu i daje ti lijekove (ako uzimaš kod njega), 8dc je prvi ultrazvuk da se vidi kako napreduje stimulacija. Dr. će ti na konzultacijama reći protokol koji predlaže za tebe i tada ćeš znati koje lijekove trebaš, bar do tog 8dc kada će prilagoditi doze itd. Nama je dao etikete iz kutija lijekova da potražimo i u Hrv. i naokolo i vidimo gdje nam je najpovoljnije.

Super kod njega je što ako koristiš onaj Puregon Pen, onda možeš taj pen za doziranje posuditi od njega, a kupuješ samo ampulice, što je super jer je inače jako skup. Ne znam, mi ćemo uzeti kod njega, a ti ćeš imati svakako puno vremena nakon ovih konzultacija za odlučiti što i kako.

*Margot*, ta punkcija u Mb bez anestezije, koliko si imala folikula? Ja sam imala 20 na VV i bila mi je fakat strašna punkcija.

----------


## The Margot

a to za 2. dan ciklusa dođeš kod njega da ti da injekciju (meni nije radio UZV 2. dan ciklusa), već onako da popričamo i da mi da injekciju i da mi pokaže kako se to radi (iako sam si sama davala injekcije u prethodnom postupku)

----------


## ValaMala

Da, imaš pravo, neće biti pregleda 2dc. Meni je pak važno da mi pokaže kako s tim lijekovima... iako sam se pikala sama prošlu stimulaciju, ali imala sam samo 12 gonala, ovo je nešto skroz drugačije. Samo neka više dođe menga, ne mogu je dočekati! Imala sam malu nadu da je možda uspjelo u kućnoj radinosti sada, no testić danas je pokazao veliki minus, tako da samo čekam da procurim i da mogu krenuti. Dosta mi je čekanja...

----------


## bebolino

hvala vam cure, ja sam iz bosne, ovdje su lijekovi dosta skuplji, pa kako god da okrenem bolje mi je da kupim od njega, sto bi se vozikala tamo-amo, to bi doslo na isto sa cijenom, znaci mala rekapitulacija : konsultacije +2dc+8dc - ljubljana, i onda slijedi postojna....ovo je moj prvi postupak i imam milion pitanja  :Smile: koliko ste ca. ampula ukupno trosile u postupku?i da li se ultrazvuk 8. dc posebno placa i koliko...necu vise pitati obecavam  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Svi dodatni pregledi su 35eur. I meni je ovo prvi postupak kod dr. Reša, znam kako se osjećaš...  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

hvala valamala nek ti je sa srecom u svakom slucaju  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> hvala vam cure, ja sam iz bosne, ovdje su lijekovi dosta skuplji, pa kako god da okrenem bolje mi je da kupim od njega, sto bi se vozikala tamo-amo, to bi doslo na isto sa cijenom, znaci mala rekapitulacija : konsultacije +2dc+8dc - ljubljana, i onda slijedi postojna....ovo je moj prvi postupak i imam milion pitanja koliko ste ca. ampula ukupno trosile u postupku?i da li se ultrazvuk 8. dc posebno placa i koliko...necu vise pitati obecavam


slobodno pitaj što god trebaš  :Smile:  niti ja nisam neka veteranka - daleko od toga, ali sada ću na postupak idući tjedan pa ako ikako mogu pomoći - sve mi smo tu jedna za drugu  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> Svi dodatni pregledi su 35eur. I meni je ovo prvi postupak kod dr. Reša, znam kako se osjećaš...


čekaj, zapravo je UZV 35 eur? to se plaća odmah tamo kod njega, ne?

----------


## ValaMala

Tako je! Neka bude Rešovih beba uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

i ja nam cuvam fige da se uskoro radujemo resinim bebicama, pusa cure i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> *Margot*, ta punkcija u Mb bez anestezije, koliko si imala folikula? Ja sam imala 20 na VV i bila mi je fakat strašna punkcija.


Ja sam ti imala 4 stanice (nisu mi aspirirali jedan jajnik... nešti su zeznuli, ne znam, nitko ne razumije zašto - niti dr Radončić niti dr Reš) uglavnom, bile su 4 i oplodila se samo jedna...

----------


## The Margot

bit će to pravo baby boom!

----------


## kiki30

cure,molim vas možete mi samo reći koliko se čeka kod dr.reša za prvi razgovor i ivf
evo ja nažalost u pon.bila na kiretaži i sad bi probala kod njega u 9 mjesecu - hvala

----------


## The Margot

ne čeka se uopće; pošalji mu mail i možeš na konzultacije u idućem cilkusu (ne znam kako to ide nakon kiretaže) ako nemaš mail, pošaljem ti  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Koja je procedura za FET u Mariboru?
Koji se lijekovi uzimaju kako bi se maternicu pripremilo za FET? 
Da li se prije FETa ide na konzultacije na kojima se dogovara procedura i priprema ili kao i od IVFa sve ide preko maila?
Znam jedino da za FET nema liste čekanja nego ga odmah možemo napraviti..

----------


## ina33

> Koja je procedura za FET u Mariboru?
> Koji se lijekovi uzimaju kako bi se maternicu pripremilo za FET? 
> Da li se prije FETa ide na konzultacije na kojima se dogovara procedura i priprema ili kao i od IVFa sve ide preko maila?
> Znam jedino da za FET nema liste čekanja nego ga odmah možemo napraviti..


Dva su načina:

FET u prirodnom ciklusu - mjeri se LH porast putem piš-testova (primatime ili ovi s interneta ili bilo koji), koji put traže UZV samo da vide koliki je endo (UZV se radi u svom mjestu i mejla sestri), i 7 dana nakon skoro pa pozitivnog ili pozitivnog LH-a je transfer, ako se radi o blastocistama. Ovaj način ide sve preko mejla, dolazi se samo na dan transfera, najčešće ujutoro potpisat suglastosti, transfer oko 13 h. Ako muž ne može, priznaju i potvrdu od javnog bilježnika da je za to suglasan.

FET uz estrofeme - ako žena nema svoju ovulaciju ili postoji neki posebni razlog za to - onda se ide kod njih na UZV-ove.

Oni preferiraju FET u prirodnom ciklusu, ali, de facto, kao i puno stvari, ostavljaju ženi na izbor.

Liste čekanja nema, košta oko 380 EUR, ne plaćaju se ti UZV-ovi ako embriji ne prežive.

Ne ide se ni na kakve konzultacije za to, ali najčešće sugeriraju 3 ciklusa pauze od stimuliranog IVF-a. Mislim da to rade i preko ljetne pauze.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

S obzirom na tvoj slučaj, moguće, a i za savjetovati bi bilo da ipak ideš na konzultacije (na žalost, oprosti, nisam skužila jesi li to obavila) da se vidi zašto je došlo do gubitka trudnoće u tako visokom stadiju, a moguće bi bilo i savjetovanje o broju embrija za vratiti (ako ih imaš više).

Ovako bih te savjetovala, ako to već nisi napravila - napiši mejl i objasni što se dogodilo i reci da biste na FET i zamoli za njihovu sugestiju - kada i što eventualno od nalaza i konzultacija napraviti.

----------


## kiki30

> ne čeka se uopće; pošalji mu mail i možeš na konzultacije u idućem cilkusu (ne znam kako to ide nakon kiretaže) ako nemaš mail, pošaljem ti


 rekli su mi da mogu nakon 3 mjesaca-ja bi odmah sad. ajde molim te pošalji mi mail-hvala ti

----------


## ValaMala

*kiki*, imaš pp

----------


## ValaMala

Zapravo nemaš, haha, kaže mi da ti je inbox pun, isprazni ga!

----------


## The Margot

> rekli su mi da mogu nakon 3 mjesaca-ja bi odmah sad. ajde molim te pošalji mi mail-hvala ti



neplodnost info" <info@neplodnost.com>, 

ili 
primoz.res@neplodnost.com


baš brzo palim - sorry..

telefon  +386 1 510 68 00

----------


## Strumpfica

hvala ina 33 na odgovorima
sve sam javila u MB, znaju što se dogodilo, doktor Vlaisavljević mi je osobno odgovorio na mail (nemrem vjerovati), rekla je sestra da bi mogli pokušati već u kolovozu s FET no kako ja imam PCOS i baš ne računam na redovite cikluse sam prvo htjela istražiti koje su procedure za FET jer mi je to prvi put...imamo 5 smrzlića, nadam se da će se koji od njih primti samo da dobro pripremimo maternicu. u svakom slučaju bum se ja prijavila i za konzultacije prije svega toga, mirnija sam kad malo popričam s doktorom Vlaisavljevićem, stvarno je fenomenalan....

inače,poučena ovim svojim neugodnim iskustvom (pobačaj u 20tt) svima savjetujem da vraćaju jedan embrij kao što im slovenci preporuče i ne riskiraju s dvojčekima jer je svaka višeplodna trudnoća ujedno i rizična trudnoća...

----------


## ina33

> inače,poučena ovim svojim neugodnim iskustvom (pobačaj u 20tt) svima savjetujem da vraćaju jedan embrij kao što im slovenci preporuče i ne riskiraju s dvojčekima jer je svaka višeplodna trudnoća ujedno i rizična trudnoća...


Štrumpfica, jako mi je žao zbog tvog gubitka. Ako je situacija s uzrokom gubitka trudnoće relativno jasna, tj. dr. Vlaisvljević misli da to ne treba posebno istraživati u smislu trombofilija genetskih koje bi indicirale heparinsku terapiju ili TSH-a koji bi tako nešto možda mogao uzrokovati itd. tj. ako ste došli do nekog odgovora zašto se dogodio gubitak trudnoće onda idi na FET slobodno. Ako imaš ovulatorne cikluse svaku toliko, onda praćenje LH, ako nemaš, onda ide taj estrofem, mislim da ne rade s klomifenima kako je VV radio svojedobno.

Puno sreće i veliko srce!

----------


## Gabi25

Štrumpfice i meni je jako jako žao  :Sad: 
Utvrdili ste uzrok?

----------


## Marchie37

Štrumpfica, žao mi je što je tako završilo. Nadam se da će FET biti uspješan i da te čeka trudnoća sa sretnim završetkom. Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## ina33

Vidim da je Štrumpfica napisala uzrok. Ako u MB-u misle da je to to, onda go for it. Eventualno razgovor kod dr. R-a. Sretno, draga Štrumpfice!

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, sad vidim i ja. Užasno mi je žao, držim fige za uspješan FET i školsku trudnoću!!

----------


## amyx

> Koja je procedura za FET u Mariboru?


Hej draga...ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao zbog svega kaj se dogodilo. Ja sam u veljači bila na FET-u koji na žalost nije dobro završio, pa se spremam uskoro opet. Procedura je ta da se javiš prvi dan M sestri Jasni i ona ti pošalje protokol. Ako ćeš ići na konzultacije možeš odmah tamo tražiti dr da ti da upute. nije ništa komplicirano. Pošto ti imaš PCOS i neredovite M ići ćeš sigurno sa estrofemom. Pijš 3x1 tableticu, određeni dc obaviš Uz kod svog gin, javljaš debljinu end. sestri i ona ti na osnovu toga kaže kad imaš FET. 5 dana prije FET-a počinješ sa utrogestanima. Ako se primi i sve ide kako treba estrofem piješ do 10-tog tt, a utrogestan do 12-tog ili 14-tog tt.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, kakva su vaša razmišljanja o ET 3d ili 5d - blastice? Nama je dr. rekao da ako želimo možemo čekati blastice, no da oni radije rade ET 3.dan - embriji u maternici imaju bolje uvjete, a nema garancije da će išta i biti za transfer 5.dan. Još je rano, znam, tek ćemo započeti sa stimulacijom, no ponekad sam uvjerena da želim čekati blastice, a onda se opet prestrašim da nećemo ni doći do transfera...

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja imam neki glupi osjećaj da mi se ovo dogodilo zato što sam se počela skidati s utrogestana(mi smo krenuli sa skidanjem tek od 14tt)..hmmm..osim toga bila je noć punog mjeseca, noć kada pucaju vodenjaci...

uglavnom, to što mi se dogodilo je u "sivoj zoni" i sumnjam da će ikad itko sa 100% sigurnosti znati reći koji je bio uzrok, samo se nadam da doktor Vlaisavljević ima neki čudesni lijek koji mi može preporučiti kako bismo idući put spriječili da se takva ista stvar dogodi (a dogodilo se to da mi je tjekom školski uredne trudnoće samo jedno jutro vodenjak izletio iz mene-ono iz mene je visio mjehur koji je nakon nekog vremena puknuo jer sam se ja tresla od straha, donja beba je ostala bez vode i onda je infekcija nakon tri tjedna izazvala porod tj pobačaj obje bebe)

----------


## ina33

> Cure, kakva su vaša razmišljanja o ET 3d ili 5d - blastice? Nama je dr. rekao da ako želimo možemo čekati blastice, no da oni radije rade ET 3.dan - embriji u maternici imaju bolje uvjete, a nema garancije da će išta i biti za transfer 5.dan. Još je rano, znam, tek ćemo započeti sa stimulacijom, no ponekad sam uvjerena da želim čekati blastice, a onda se opet prestrašim da nećemo ni doći do transfera...


Razmišljanja su ta da treba napravit onako kako sugeriraju u određenoj klinici jer su neki verzionirani na blastice (Maribor), a neki verzionirani na transfer trodnevnih embrija (Reš).

Znači, u Mariboru treba njih poslušat i ići na blastice, ne inzistirat da ti vraćaju 3. dan, a u Reša treba njega poslušat i ići na transfer 3. dana i ne inzistirat na transferu blastociste 5. dana. Naime, vjerujem da si ta dva oba laboratorija realno mogu procijenit sebe i znat u čemu su bolji, u kulturi trodnevnih ili blastociste.

Blastociste su više pomoć kod izrazito mladih žena da se izbjegne rizična višeplodna trudnoća, zato su preferirane u svijetu visokorazvijenog IVF-a, ali, kod Reša, ako nemaš opterećenu anamnezu gubitka višepl. trudnoća, savjetovala bih ti da poslušaš njega, najbolje ti uvijek biolog određenog laba zna što može napravit i za što su njemu najmanji rizici (što zna radit, kakve medije ima itd.).

----------


## ina33

> Ja imam neki glupi osjećaj da mi se ovo dogodilo zato što sam se počela skidati s utrogestana(mi smo krenuli sa skidanjem tek od 14tt)..hmmm..osim toga bila je noć punog mjeseca, noć kada pucaju vodenjaci...
> 
> uglavnom, to što mi se dogodilo je u "sivoj zoni" i sumnjam da će ikad itko sa 100% sigurnosti znati reći koji je bio uzrok, samo se nadam da doktor Vlaisavljević ima neki čudesni lijek koji mi može preporučiti kako bismo idući put spriječili da se takva ista stvar dogodi (a dogodilo se to da mi je tjekom školski uredne trudnoće samo jedno jutro vodenjak izletio iz mene-ono iz mene je visio mjehur koji je nakon nekog vremena puknuo jer sam se ja tresla od straha, donja beba je ostala bez vode i onda je infekcija nakon tri tjedna izazvala porod tj pobačaj obje bebe)


Teško je reći što je kod tebe bilo, sumnjam, iskreno, da je sama e. coli izazvala pobačaj jer masu to žena ima pa sve prođe OK. Jesi izrazito sitne konstitucije? Koji put se u odluci da li transferirati dva ili jedan gleda i ženina konstitucija, a znam da je i Luči mojoj prijateljici kojoj su se, neočekivano, uhvatile trojke u VV FET-u (a kod njih se nije baš puno diferenciralo i zamrzavalo svih kvaliteta), rekao da će ona to iznijeti jer je jake konstitucije - jača i šira i viša žena.

Iskreno, na tvom mjestu, ako već nisi, bih otišla do dr. R-a u Pol. Vili i porazgovarala ima li, za svaku sigurnost, smila raditi nešto od dotanih pretraga (štitnjača, trombofilije).

To ti sto posto nije zbog utrogestana, oni su više onako.. dodatak, ne krucijalna stvar, i većina žena tada prestaje s njima.

----------


## Strumpfica

ma nisam ja sitna 176cm/64kg...
štitnjača je bila pod kontrolom-hipotireoza-i hormoni su mi bili OK, pila sam euthirox
protoci krvi su bili OK, to su gledali na uzv i obje bebe su bile izledale ok i na uzv i kad u ih izvadili...e-coli su navodno našli u mikobiološkom nalazu, patološke nalaze ću dobiti kad odem na kontrolu tj kad dobijem m
ako je e-coli bila kriva, ona se nalazila negdje u mom tijelu i nešto ju je aktiviralo (da mi je znati što), kad je jedna beba ostala bez plodne vode budući da je bila donja beba, otvorilo se put miroorganizmima da uđu u moje tijelo, a di ćeš prije pokupit miroorgnizme neg na bolničkom wc-u...

a što se tiče liječničke skrbi, liječnički tim na patologiji na SD je učinio sve što je bilo u njihovoj moći, stvarno na njih nemam nikakvih pritužbi tako da ću u dogovoru s njima odraditi i sve potrebne pripreme i pretrage da se isto ne dogodi i idući put, mislim da je i njima u interesu da se ovo ne ponovi

ništa, ja sad čekam m i nakon toga ponavljamo briseve i nalaze i kad mi daju zeleno svjetlo idemo opet u akciju.

ovaj lijek koji se uzima prije FETa za pripremu maternice, to se može kod nas dobiti na recept bez plaćanja ili da ga radije kupim i ne tražim soc recept (za početak prikpljam potrebne informacije  :Smile:  )?

----------


## ina33

Za estrofem ti ne znam, pretpostavljam da ide na bilo kakav recept (privatni ili socijalni), mislim da ne možeš samo doći i kupiti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme Strumpfice baš mi je žao što ti se to desilo :Love: ,  za vezu punog mjeseca i gubitka trudnoće nisam još do sad čula ...
Vala Mala samo da nadodam na ovo Inino - ako je embrij onaj pravi nema neke veze jel ti ga vrate 3. ili 5. dan on će se svejedno uhvatiti.
I Reš ostavi onaj višak j.s. do 5. dana pa tek onda zamrzne ono što se razvije u blasticu. Nemoj se s tim opterećivati jer to ne utječe bitno na ishod.

----------


## The Margot

Strumpfy -  :Love: 


cure, Merional kod mene uopće ne djeluje, sad se vratila sa UZV 8. dan ciklusa, imam samo tri folikula, jedan je jako mali. Dosta sam zbedirana, ali hajde idemo dalje kako god bilo, iako sam već otpisala ovaj postupak. I dr Reš se čudi kako nisam imala reakciju.

----------


## Iva15

Štrumpfica  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke, tako sam i ja mislila. Ma samo neka bude embrija!

----------


## ina33

> Strumpfy - 
> 
> 
> cure, Merional kod mene uopće ne djeluje, sad se vratila sa UZV 8. dan ciklusa, imam samo tri folikula, jedan je jako mali. Dosta sam zbedirana, ali hajde idemo dalje kako god bilo, iako sam već otpisala ovaj postupak. I dr Reš se čudi kako nisam imala reakciju.


Kako - ključ je dob i možda je trebalo lupat s više ampula. Koliko ti je dao.. po dobi, bez da te vidim, ovako, u sigurnosti pozicije laičkih komentara - ja bih 3 ili 4, možda rađe 4.

----------


## The Margot

dao mi je 4 ampule dnevno. to je dosta, jaka stimulacija, ne? Misliš da bih trebala imati 3 ili 4 folikula?

----------


## The Margot

e baš sam biser, sorry, mislila si na 3 ili 4 ampule, sva sam smušena...

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, žao mi je što je reakcija tako slaba, no ja vjerujem da će sve to izaći na dobro. Što je taj Merional? Jel uz njega pikaš i još nešto drugo?

----------


## ina33

> dao mi je 4 ampule dnevno. to je dosta, jaka stimulacija, ne? Misliš da bih trebala imati 3 ili 4 folikula?


Koji ti je dc i koliki su ti inače ciklusi? Kako si prošla u MB-u (brojem folikula i brojem js)? To je dosta jaka stimulacija, da, što si imala u MB-u?

----------


## ValaMala

*ina*, isprazni inbox!  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

U MB sam imala Decapeptyl  21 dan + 10 Gonal F 225, dobila sam puno folikula, onih "većih" je bilo 9 ili 10...

----------


## The Margot

> *Margot*, žao mi je što je reakcija tako slaba, no ja vjerujem da će sve to izaći na dobro. Što je taj Merional? Jel uz njega pikaš i još nešto drugo?


da, to su ampule. mislim, ne mogu se sad pitati zašto i kako, mogu se samo nadati da će nešto biti od ova dva - tri folikula.

----------


## ValaMala

Ne, htjela sam reći jesi li pikala još što osim merionala? Jel on slična stvar gonalu i puregonu ili nešto drugo?

----------


## The Margot

danas sam počela sa Orgalutranom uz merional.

----------


## ValaMala

Meni su to sve nepoznati lijekovi... ma svejedno, glavno da dođeš do svog cilja! Držim fige, draga!

----------


## The Margot

i meni su nepoznati, jedino sam za Menopur prije čula, a alternativa je Merional... Hvala ti!

----------


## Gabi25

Cure menopur i merional je jedan te isti lijek samo različit proizvođač- i merionala nema kod nas za kupiti
Margot sretno!!!!

----------


## amyx

> ovaj lijek koji se uzima prije FETa za pripremu maternice, to se može kod nas dobiti na recept bez plaćanja ili da ga radije kupim i ne tražim soc recept (za početak prikpljam potrebne informacije  )?


estrofem ide na recept, platiš samo participaciju, a ako ti gin stavi šifru neplodnosti ne plačaš ni participaciju

----------


## The Margot

je istina je Gabi, imaš pravo.

Hvala ti - na kraju će ispasti prirodnjak kod mene sa ta dva folikula  + jedan mali... ali no dobro, bit će kako će biti  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

The Margot, neke su teroije da starijim ženama, lošijim responderima, ne odgovara merional posebno (zaboravila zašto točno), a niti menopur, nego da je bolje ispočetka krenuti s gonalima, ili kombinacijom gonala-menopura, pa poslije (nakon 5 dana stimuliranja) nastaviti s merionalom ili s kojim god lijekom, ali tih prvih 5 dana da treba baš bit gonal. To mi je ukazala pino na to da je bolje krenut s gonalom, ne menopuri ili merionali čisti, a pino se liječila kod top star quality američkog MPO-ovca.

Neke prijašnje teorije s VV-a su da je pak bolje menopurom starijima.

Itd.

Bojim se da ti je tu jedino pravilo - prati vl. reakciju i vozi po onome na što bolje reagiraš.

----------


## The Margot

Hvala Ina, vidjet ćemo. Ajd sad sam se malo smirila, ali ujutro sam bila na rubu suza, K jarcu, nekako će biti. 
Možda sam trebala ostati na tzv. dugom protokolu? Tko da zna, imam prekratku MPO povijest da bi se nešto iz nje iščitalo. 
U svakom slučaju idemo sad do kraja pa kako bilo; u pon punkcija pa eto tako  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

The Margot , zelimti srecu i da na dan punkcije bude jos koji folikul.
meni je res do same punkcije govorio da imam dva vodeca i nesto manjih folikula ,takoder sam bila zabrinuta  i na dan punkcije je ipak bilo 7 od kojih se oplodilo 5.
 zato ne brini i sa te tri  samo da budu dobre kvalitete i bit ce sve ok.
 sto se tice punkcije kod dr. resa nema anestezije i nemoj da se brines  ja skoro da oi nisam osjetil punkciju koliko je njezan.
 ako se usudis da nista ne popijes protiv bolova ,onda ti je i bolje ... zelim ti svu srecu ... evo ja guram 15 tjedan i sad u srijedu cu ponovo na ultrazvuk

----------


## ina33

> Hvala Ina, vidjet ćemo. Ajd sad sam se malo smirila, ali ujutro sam bila na rubu suza, K jarcu, nekako će biti. 
> Možda sam trebala ostati na tzv. dugom protokolu?


NE, u pravilu je za low respondere bolji kratki protokol. Ne mogu ti ovako na pamet ništa reći, osim da mi pošalješ preko PP-a što si točno primila u MB-u i koja je bila reakcija i koje godine (i koliko ti je tada bilo) i što si primila sad, koji ti je dan stimulacije, koliko ti je ono sad godina. Jesi ono vadila AMH, zaboravila sam? Sad će bit što bude (kao i uvijek), držim palčeve, sreća je na kraju ono što je odlučujući faktor, vrlo često.

I da, ko što kaže seka, možda on broji samo vodeće, tako i u MB-u rade, ja sam prva u prvom postupku svisnula od tuge, a na punkciji 9 js (mislila sam bit će 3-4).

----------


## The Margot

> NE, u pravilu je za low respondere bolji kratki protokol. Ne mogu ti ovako na pamet ništa reći, osim da mi pošalješ preko PP-a što si točno primila u MB-u i koja je bila reakcija i koje godine (i koliko ti je tada bilo) i što si primila sad, koji ti je dan stimulacije, koliko ti je ono sad godina. Jesi ono vadila AMH, zaboravila sam? Sad će bit što bude (kao i uvijek), držim palčeve, sreća je na kraju ono što je odlučujući faktor, vrlo često.
> 
> I da, ko što kaže seka, možda on broji samo vodeće, tako i u MB-u rade, ja sam prva u prvom postupku svisnula od tuge, a na punkciji 9 js (mislila sam bit će 3-4).


poslat ću ti kad dođem doma šta sam sve uzimala u MB...

nisam sigurna da li on broji samo vodeće, jer rekao je da su sve skupa dva velika i jedan mail, na jednom jajniku.
na drugom nije bio niti jedan, tj nije ga vidio (jajnik ili folikul, ne znam točno). Taj jajnik koji nije vidio mi je inače manji i dosta uspavan, lijen je i radi možda svakih par mjeseci, to mi je davno još rekla moja ginićka.

Iako, sa tog lijenog jajnika sam dobila 4 jajne stanice u MB.

----------


## The Margot

> The Margot , zelimti srecu i da na dan punkcije bude jos koji folikul.
> meni je res do same punkcije govorio da imam dva vodeca i nesto manjih folikula ,takoder sam bila zabrinuta  i na dan punkcije je ipak bilo 7 od kojih se oplodilo 5.
>  zato ne brini i sa te tri  samo da budu dobre kvalitete i bit ce sve ok.
>  sto se tice punkcije kod dr. resa nema anestezije i nemoj da se brines  ja skoro da oi nisam osjetil punkciju koliko je njezan.
>  ako se usudis da nista ne popijes protiv bolova ,onda ti je i bolje ... zelim ti svu srecu ... evo ja guram 15 tjedan i sad u srijedu cu ponovo na ultrazvuk


Ej bok - ajde vidjet ćemo, tvoj slučaj mi je zanimljiv  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Evo došla menga, tako sam sretna, već sam se prepala da će me zezati kao što je znala...  :Smile: 
To znači da smo u subotu ujutro 2dc kod dr. Reša i krećemo sa stimulacijom. Totalno sam luda od uzbuđenja, nade, straha... evo, krećemo ponovo!

Cure koje ste kod dr. Reša, on je nešto rekao da dođemo oko 6, kakvo je vaše iskustvo, da dođemo ranije, kako on prima, redom kojim se dođe, ili? U koliko on kaže da se pikamo? Jel dobro objasni, ja se nisam nikad pikala s onim "penom" još, nadam se da ću sve dobro skužiti...

----------


## marisela

ValaMala vještice slatka neka ti je sretno drago mi je što je krenula, nemoraš puno žuriti nije više gužva kao što je prije bila jer on sad konsultacije radi ono negdje oko 11 sati pa je zato manje gužva u jutro,

----------


## ValaMala

Hej draga moja, a ja ti baš krenula pisati na facebooku. Ljubim te, znaš i sama da ću imati milijardu pitanja o pikanju itd... :Love:

----------


## marisela

A što se tiče primanja, prima onako kako tko dolazi tako se i ulazi tim redosljedom, a pikanje nemoj da se bojiš on će ti sve objasniti kako ide samo je malo grub meni je stomak bio 10 dana tamno plav kako da bocu ne da boli nego neznam kako da ti opišem ali nije ni bitno uglavnom on će ti sve objasniti a Puregon pen je tako jednostavan za davanje.

----------


## marisela

Ma naravno da pitaj sve što ti mogu pomoć tu sam znam kako je uh ja sva uzbuđena kao da ja idem joj kad ću moći ponovno, bila juče kod svoje doktor. i kaže mi da zaista moram da odmorim i da prije 6 mjeseci nepokušavam ponovo ja svisnula ona kaže moj savjet pa izvoli tako da sam ostala bez teksta.

----------


## ValaMala

A gle, vidjet ćeš a i pričati s njim o tome. Baš mi je rekla jedna curka da on radi i tijekom ljeta!

----------


## marisela

Da radi samo kako je prije bilo mislim da juli ne radi čitav možda griješim ali tako je bilo ili sam to pogrešno skontala, ali ja bih stvarno možda trebala odmoriti kad mi je onako situacija loša sa folikulama i ćelijama  a vidim da nisam sama činimi se i The Margot je imala sad isti problem kao i ja malo folikula baš sad čitam.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, tko zna zašto je tako reagirala. Samo se molim da kod mene bude folikula. Što možemo, idemo korak po korak

----------


## The Margot

cure, kad bi mi znali zašto smo neplodne i što točno poduzeti, kako otkloniti probleme i zatrdunjeti - sve žene koje to žele bi imale djecu i mi se sada ne bi dopisivale na ovom forumu. 
Ah, peru me filozofske misli jutros!

----------


## Strumpfica

> cure, kad bi mi znali zašto smo neplodne i što točno poduzeti, kako otkloniti probleme i zatrdunjeti - sve žene koje to žele bi imale djecu i mi se sada ne bi dopisivale na ovom forumu. 
> Ah, peru me filozofske misli jutros!


 A ja sam jučer počela razmišljati da u pomoć pozovem i bioenergetičare, homeopate ili da probamo i s akupunkturom...problem je što od svega jedin vjerujem MPO liječnicima ovo ostalo mi zvuči kao čiribu-čiriba, ali uvijek postoji onaj neki ali...možda treba probatii s alternativcima?
(ajme i ja filozofiram jutros!)

----------


## The Margot

> A ja sam jučer počela razmišljati da u pomoć pozovem i bioenergetičare, homeopate ili da probamo i s akupunkturom...problem je što od svega jedin vjerujem MPO liječnicima ovo ostalo mi zvuči kao čiribu-čiriba, ali uvijek postoji onaj neki ali...možda treba probatii s alternativcima?
> (ajme i ja filozofiram jutros!)


Štrumfy, gle, nisam prošla što i ti i slobodno mi kažo da pričam gluposti, ali nemoj, probaj se malo odmaknuti od svega. Opet kažem, nisam imala takvo bolno iskustvo, barem ne u tome. 

Mislim da je zdravije malo se odmoriti prije svega mentalno od takvih stvari, dati si vremena, skupiti snagu, srediti dojmove, misli, osjećaje. Kao i sa svim stvarima u životu, ne samo MPO priča i sve oko toga. Budi dobra prema sebi i daj si fore 

Pusti te čiribu čiriba fore, to je način za zgrtanje para... Ne mora se nitko složiti sa mnom, ali samo kažem svoje mišljenje. 

Još si mlada (barem mlađa od mene) i sve će biti O.K.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva15

Probali mi i bionergiju i čajeve i MM operirao varikokelu... jer uvijek čuješ da je nekome uspijelo na taj način... ali nama nije...
Svi smo mi izolirani slučajevi, svako naše tijelo reagira na svoj način... I ja sam se nadala da ću imat puno smrzlića koji će me čekat u MB-u pa ništa...

Inače to sam htjela pitat, dali se dobije neko povratno pismo iz Maribora di piše koji je postupak rađen, koliko se je oplodilo...i koliko se je zamrznulo...jer sve su nam to rekli samo usmeno?

----------


## Gabi25

Iva dobit ćeš iz Mb otpusno pismo na kojem će ti to sve pisati, meni je to došlo relativno brzo nakon postupka

----------


## ValaMala

Dobro pitanje, pa postavljam isto curkama koje su bile kod dr. Reša - jel se po završetku postupka dobije kakva dokumentacija?

----------


## amyx

> A ja sam jučer počela razmišljati da u pomoć pozovem i bioenergetičare, homeopate ili da probamo i s akupunkturom...problem je što od svega jedin vjerujem MPO liječnicima ovo ostalo mi zvuči kao čiribu-čiriba, ali uvijek postoji onaj neki ali...možda treba probatii s alternativcima?
> (ajme i ja filozofiram jutros!)


Moje mišljenje za alternativu je žali Bože novaca. Probali na par strana...nula bodova.

----------


## marisela

Da ValaMala  dobiješ papir na kom ti sve piše koliko je vraćeno dali je bilo zamrznuto koliko ih je punktirano sve ti fino piše i tu dobiješ i malu sliku sa svojom mrvicom gdje vidiš kako se oplodila i kako izgleda.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, draga, ne mogu dočekati da krenemo! Namjeravamo malo prošetati po Ljubljani iskoristiti priliku kad je već subota. Javim sutra što je bilo!  :Smile:

----------


## marisela

Malena, sretno sutra samo uživaj i budi pozitivna pa da i ishod bude takav sav u pozitivi  pusa.

----------


## bebolino

cure i ja sam se frisko vratila iz slovenije, Res me je odusevio, s obzirom da se cinilo da mi je krenula menstruacija, odmah sam ujutro imala novi termin, da krenem u postupak, tako da sam i ja u 5.00 stajala pred ordinacijom..u pravu su zene nema narucivanja za jutarnje preglede, vec se ulazi kako ko stigne..on radi svaki dan od 5-7 te jutarnje preglede...kod mene ipak nije bila mentruacija i ja sam iskoristila situaciju, da mi pokaze kako sa injekcijama i sve ostalo sto bi mi rekao da mu dodjem 2 dc..tako da tek 8 dc dolazim ponovo..eh dobila sam puregon pen 100 jedinica dnevno i diphereline x1...eh sad pitanjce za puregonke- da li vi kada koristite pen na prvih 100 jedinica nulirate olovku, ili samo nastavljate stimati na slijedecih 100 jedinica, tj do 200 u tom slucaju...sretno i puno pozdravcica od mene  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

joj cure zaboravite ovo pitanje sa penom  :Smile:  pa naravno da se nulira, kad se doza ubrizga,hahha,,,,

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, pa mimoišle smo se onda za par minuta, i mi smo bili gore jutros! Koliku dozu puregona imaš dnevno? Imaš li uz to i diphereline?

Evo ja od danas na igli - iglama, bolje rečeno, haha i opet sam gore u petak da vidimo kako se stvari razvijaju i što dalje! Držite fige da se jajnici lijepo probude i bude puno folikula i onda naravno jajnih stanica!  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

valamala sretno sa bockanjem, znaci mimoidjosmo se  :Sad:  ja cu od 2dc primati 100 jedinica puregona (dvije doze) i jednu dipherelina za pocetak..koliko se puta od 8 dc ide jos u ljubljanu do postojne, zna li ko ?

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, jesi ti iz Pule?

To je jako dobro pitanje, baš i nas zanima. Dakle gore sam 8dc i što onda? Pretpostavljam da dolazimo na još jednu folikulometriju (koji dan ciklusa, otprilike?) i onda dr. odredi kada će biti štoperica?

----------


## bebolino

valamala ja sam iz bosne  :Smile:  evo sad sam procitala prvi tekst ove teme, da je zena poslije 8dc dosla za 3 dana ponovo na ultrazvuk-petak, a u slijedeci utorak joj je bila punkcija, znaci jos jedan odlazak u ljubljanu...

----------


## ValaMala

Da, to mi zvuči logično. Kako razmišljaš o punkciji? Ja namjeravam do moje dr. opće prakse i vidjeti s njom što mi ona preporuča za uzeti za bolove prije punkcije. Možda mi ona da nešto jače? A vidjet ćemo, sve se to može preživjeti, samo da je lako, nije... Moja zadnja punkcija je isto bila bez anestezije i bila je stvarno strašna. A opet, sve je prošlo kada sam čula da ima jajnih stanica.

----------


## bebolino

joj i ja sam malo uplasena sto se tice punkcije, pa sam kontala kupiti voltarene i apaurine, pa popiti prije toga...kad sam isla na hssg dobila sam samo apaurin da popijem i zeznula se jer sam dusu ispovracala poslije, pa cu sad biti pametnija i popiti i voltaren....

----------


## marisela

Vas dvije ću da bijem pa zašto imate mene da pitate sve što vas interesuje

----------


## marisela

Bebolino pa ja sam ti elica sve ti zaboravim to reći skontala sam te davno

----------


## Strumpfica

Pukcija kod Reša koliko se ja sjećam nije uopće jako bolna, ja sam ju preživjela bez analgetika, istina punktirana u samo tri folikula, pa možda zato nije bolio. Meni je na toj punkciji jako korstilo kad mi se pridružio MM jer za vrijeme punkcije treba rukama pritisnuti trbuh, a ja baš za to i nisam imala snage(pa bilo me frka pikanja, di bum još stiskala trbuh kako bi me on upiknuo i napravio punkciju) pa je MM uskočio, a ujedno mi je bio i moralna podrška u cijelom tom procesu...

----------


## Jelena

Ne može se generalizirati da su punkcije bolne ili nisu. Kako kod koga i ne uvijek isto kod iste osobe, jer ne ovisi samo o liječniku, opremi i strpljivosti pacijentice, nego ovisi kako stoje folikuli, jajnici i koliko uopće ima folikula. Kad se punktira 10-15 js, to bome nije lako. Zato bi trebalo nuditi anesteziju (ne bih ju ni ja do 5 stanica uzimala, ni plaćala).

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se, to ovisi o puno toga. Imala sam jednu bezbolnu punkciju s 4-5 folikula, ali i jednu dosta bolnu s 2-3 (jedan je bio nezgodno postavljen). Zadnja je naravno bila jako bolna, no i bilo je 20 folikula. Bilo kako bilo, sve moje punkcije su do sada bile bez anestezije i preživjela sam.  :Smile: 

Jedino mi je čudno ovo o stiskanju trbuha. Jeste to sve morale raditi kod dr. Reša ili i to ovisi o slučaju? Ja još nikada nisam to morala raditi (niti su mi sestre stiskale trbuh za vrijeme punkcije). Dr. je uvijek najnormalnije sve punktirao bez potrebe za stiskanjem

----------


## basina

bok cure,
imam pitanje za one koje su bile na FETu u MB. 
zanima me da li moram javljati prvi dan ciklusa čim dobijem menstr. ili im to javljam kad utvrdim ovulaciju. inače sam najavila FET, samo mi nije jasno kad im javljam 1. dan ciklusa.
hvala unaprijed. :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

ValaMala, mislim da je to Rešova fora da se drži trbuh, kao da se ne miču jajnici. Tako je on rekao, meni to čudno zvuči, al držali smo i MM i ja isto skupa moj trbuh.

Što se FET-a u Mb tiče, ja sam samo javljala kad je LH trakica bila pozitivna (paralelno sam išla i na folikulometriju kod nas, ali to njih ne interesira, to je bilo za moju sigurnost). Ja sam išla u prirodnom ciklusu, bez lijekova, ako netko nema redovite ovulacije, onda se vjerojatno treba javiti prvi dan ciklusa, radi terapije.

----------


## basina

i ja idem bez lijekova.
hvala Jelena!

----------


## modesty4

Što se tiče punkcije imam se potrebu nadovezati na vašu raspravu! Do sada sam imala 3. Od toga u 2 puta punktirano po 3 folikula, bez anestezije, lagana bol i ništa strašno. Poslije toga sam išla u šoping po trgovinama, nije bilo ni krvarenja.U petak u prirodnom ciklusu punkcija samo jednog folikula, ukratko sestra mi je ležala na trbuhu, a krvi je bilo po svuda, pa i po doktorici!! Jedva sam došla kući i mislila sam da ću riknuti, a nisam baš nikakva mimoza i mislim da mi je prag boli doista visok.
Jošse nisam oporavila i krvarim.Mislim da je iz ovoga jasno da stvarno nema nikakvog pravila!

----------


## Tinkica

Ja sam bila na punkciji kod dr Resa,bez ikakvih analgetika,bilo je bolno ali relativno brzo je sve proslo,nakon toga samo sukrvavi iscjedak i nikakva bol,kako je rekla modesty,isla sam u soping i nakon svega putovala do Osijeka kao da sam na pregledu samo bila. Sjecam se da sam morala rukama stomak tiskati,al ja sam u toj svjoj boli samo gledala onaj monitor s mojim jajnim stanicama i brojala skupa s biologom.

----------


## dudadudaduda

basina što se tiče FET u Mar. ja sam im javila prvi dan ciklusa onda če ti oni odgovoriti ,ja sam morala uraditi uzv. 9 dan da se vidi da nema cisti i da je sve u redu ,onda pratiš ovulaciju pa kad je ovulacija opet im javiš i opet ćeš morati obaviti uzv. da se vidi debljina endom. i to im javiš i onda će ti reči kad da dođeš.Ja sam imala u prirodnom ciklusu nisam ništa koristila ni prije ni poslije FET. samo poslije ti sestra da injekciju i to je to.Puno sreće ti želim.

----------


## basina

> basina što se tiče FET u Mar. ja sam im javila prvi dan ciklusa onda če ti oni odgovoriti ,ja sam morala uraditi uzv. 9 dan da se vidi da nema cisti i da je sve u redu ,onda pratiš ovulaciju pa kad je ovulacija opet im javiš i opet ćeš morati obaviti uzv. da se vidi debljina endom. i to im javiš i onda će ti reči kad da dođeš.Ja sam imala u prirodnom ciklusu nisam ništa koristila ni prije ni poslije FET. samo poslije ti sestra da injekciju i to je to.Puno sreće ti želim.


 hvala ti na lijepim željama. 
imam već dogovoren UZV 8. dan i radit ću folikulometrije do ovulacije. 
pa što bude....

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam bila na punkciji kod dr Resa,bez ikakvih analgetika,bilo je bolno ali relativno brzo je sve proslo,nakon toga samo sukrvavi iscjedak i nikakva bol,kako je rekla modesty,isla sam u soping i nakon svega putovala do Osijeka kao da sam na pregledu samo bila. Sjecam se da sam morala rukama stomak tiskati,al ja sam u toj svjoj boli samo gledala onaj monitor s mojim jajnim stanicama i brojala skupa s biologom.


Ovo što kažeš o brojanju s biologom, dakle odmah kako vadi, odmah i saznaš koliko ih je? To mi je super.

----------


## Tinkica

Odmah sve saznas,sve ti govori tijekom punkcije.

----------


## The Margot

Cure, odo ja u utorak na punkciju kod dr Reša. Bila u sub na UZV i sada navodno nemam više dva veća folikula nego samo jedan (navodno sporo rastu) i kad sam ga pitala "pa možda narastu ovi ostali, a on mi je rekao (u njegovom stilu) "da, možemo sanjati da će narasti".

Eto, toliko o tome, iako sam ja već lagano otpisala ovaj pokušaj jerbo ako nemam folikula, čemu onda punkcija i.t.d. (Rekao mi je da nisam "perspektivna")

Inače, da li si je netko od vas davao Pregnyl za štopericu - da li ste si same davale u mišić i injekciju ili ste išle na hitnu ili sl?

----------


## Tinkica

Meni je muz dao pregnyl u misic,ispraksirao se s pikicama gdje god treba..
A ono sta si napisala je bas u njegovom stilu..

----------


## The Margot

Tinkica - pliz,reci mi da li ste za Pregnyl koristili iste igle kao i za cijelu stimulaciju? jer moja sestra je med sestra i veli da za muskularno davanje injekcija nisu iste igle kao i za potkožno... Sada sam u dilemi, da li da odem na hitnu? Večeras moram dobiti štopericu...

----------


## Tinkica

> Tinkica - pliz,reci mi da li ste za Pregnyl koristili iste igle kao i za cijelu stimulaciju? jer moja sestra je med sestra i veli da za muskularno davanje injekcija nisu iste igle kao i za potkožno... Sada sam u dilemi, da li da odem na hitnu? Večeras moram dobiti štopericu...



Ne te iste,trebaju ti vece za stopericu. Bolje ti odi na hitnu da ti daju,jer te muskularne su ti duplo duze i nesta deblje.

----------


## The Margot

Hvala; na prospektu od Pregnyla piše da je svejedno da li se daje potkožno ili muskularno... Pretpostavljam da je djelotvorno na oba načina ako tako piše. A osim toga mi je dr Reš rekao da mogu koristiti iste igle koje sam do sada koristila... 
Nadajmo se da će djelovati  :Smile:  kako god!

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, pa to je brzo! Želim ti sreću do neba!! Inače ja sam mislila da on obično daje ovitrele. Nadam se da ću moći nju koristiti, jer imam jednu

----------


## Tinkica

Ako ti je tako rekao,ok. ja znam da mi je rekao u misic. 
U svakom slucaju,sretno!

----------


## The Margot

> *Margot*, pa to je brzo! Želim ti sreću do neba!! Inače ja sam mislila da on obično daje ovitrele. Nadam se da ću moći nju koristiti, jer imam jednu


Je, to je brzo, al ne nadam se previše, ako bude jedan stanica, bit će super, prema onome što mi je dr Reš rekao na  zadnje UZV...
Hvala -  :Rolling Eyes: 

To je ista stvar, Pregnyl ili Ovitrelle, ne?

Ali ako i na prospektu piše od proizvođača da je svejedno (čak i da je bolje ako se daje potkožno u trbuh) pretpostavljam da je i jedno i drugo ok. Možda se drugačije resorbira ako se da u mišić, kvalitetnije, tko će znati...

----------


## seka35

> Tinkica - pliz,reci mi da li ste za Pregnyl koristili iste igle kao i za cijelu stimulaciju? jer moja sestra je med sestra i veli da za muskularno davanje injekcija nisu iste igle kao i za potkožno... Sada sam u dilemi, da li da odem na hitnu? Večeras moram dobiti štopericu...


margot, ja sam koristila Pregnyl za stopericu i koristila sam istu velicinu igala kao i kod diphereline ,a muz me je bocnuo...ha
 vecu iglu sam koristila za  izvlacenje ,a manjom sam se piknula i to je to
tj. muz mi dao

----------


## seka35

isto je  pregnyl ili ovitrele  .razlika je sto ovitrele dobijes gotovo smixano ,a pregnyl trebas sama mixati

----------


## The Margot

je, ja sam jednom uzimala ovitrelle za prirodni pokušaj  :Smile: 

Sada me već pere nervoza, ali savladat ću ja to.

----------


## ValaMala

Joj znam kako ti je, ja sam sad sva uzbuđena i u iščekivanju petka da vidim kako sam odreagirala na stimulaciju, a već me i nervoza hvata od punkcije, a kako je tek tebi! Javi sve čim se vratiš! Puno puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## The Margot

> Joj znam kako ti je, ja sam sad sva uzbuđena i u iščekivanju petka da vidim kako sam odreagirala na stimulaciju, a već me i nervoza hvata od punkcije, a kako je tek tebi! Javi sve čim se vratiš! Puno puno sreće ti želim!


Ja ti nisam uzbuđena, nego zdeprimirana... Idem to onak obaviti reda radi... 

Jer ako je samo jedna stanica ili možda 0... Sutra ću znati pa se svakako javim.

Hvala puno u svakom slučaju  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, imaš pp

----------


## The Margot

> *Margot*, imaš pp


odgovorila sam, ali sam nešto zbrljala sa slanjem... ne znam šta sam ti poslala za odgovor, javi  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

valamala i margot sretnooo cuvam vam fige ....

----------


## The Margot

> valamala i margot sretnooo cuvam vam fige ....


 :Heart: 

hvala!

----------


## Tinkica

Cure sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

*Tinkica* i *bebolino*, hvala!!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure koje ste iz Zagreba, gdje vadite betu s uputnicom? Ja sam do sada vadila uvijek na VV, jer sam tamo i imala postupke, sad ne znam gdje ću vaditi. Ima li netko ideju za neki dom zdravlja? Hvala!

----------


## Sela

Hvala ti *Vala* na lijepim zeljama na Ceskoj.Sto se tice tvog pitanja,ne vidim nikakav problem da
i dalje vadis betu na VV!Mislim da nema veze gdje si u postupku,bitna je uputnica,a inace pripadas VV,
njihova si pacijentica i ne vidim zasto ne bi opet vadila betu tamo.pozz

----------


## ValaMala

*Sela*, hvala ti, to mi je fakat i najlakše. Obožavam Prag, a vi sada spajate predivan grad s još ljepšom nakanom!  :Smile:

----------


## marisela

The Margot nadam se da dobrim vjestima danas s tvoje punkcije nadam se da je prošla bezbolno i da ćeš imati više ćelija nego ja i da se sve oplode od srca ti želim...

ValaMala tebi sretno sa bocanjem ti nemaš problema kao ja  i The Margot sa folikulama ti ćeš da se javiš sa rezultatom pa negdje preko 10 ćelija i da se sve oplode i da imaš šta i za iduće trudnoće.

----------


## The Margot

> The Margot nadam se da dobrim vjestima danas s tvoje punkcije nadam se da je prošla bezbolno i da ćeš imati više ćelija nego ja i da se sve oplode od srca ti želim...
> 
> ValaMala tebi sretno sa bocanjem ti nemaš problema kao ja  i The Margot sa folikulama ti ćeš da se javiš sa rezultatom pa negdje preko 10 ćelija i da se sve oplode i da imaš šta i za iduće trudnoće.



Hvala ti - ali ispala je samo jedna stanica. Ali utješno je to što mi je dr uspio punktirati onaj problematičan jajnik za koji su u MB tvrdili da je nedostupan. Tako da za idući puta (jer velika je šansa da neće sada uspjeti, ne?), barem znam da ću opet ići kod Reša. Zna on kako se to radi  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*marisela*, pozlatile ti se riječi, mila moja. Znaš i sama da je to sve igra pokušaja i pogrešaka, tko zna kako će sada biti i kako ću reagirati. Iskreno, bojim se da se ne dogodi slično kao vama. A vidjet ćemo, nadam se i molim da je reakcija dobra.

*Margot* draga, sjećaš se što sam ti pisala, ponekad i najmanje prespektivna stanica postane predivno dijete, nemoj apriori odbaciti ovu nadu. Jako mi je drago da ti je dr. uspio punktirati taj zeznuti jajnik. To i meni daje nadu da će punkcija biti brza i dobra. Kako ti je bilo? Koliko folikula je punktirao? Na oba jajnika ili samo tom? Kako to ide kod njega, kakav je dogovor za dalje? Možeš li ga recimo sutra nazvati i provjeriti kako napreduje stanica? U mislima si mi!

----------


## The Margot

Ovako - kod dr Reša sve ide jako brzo, ušli smo u ordinaciju u 8, a u 8.23 smo već bili u autu. ne znam koliko folikula sam imala jer sam umirala od straha i nisam htjela gledati na monitor, ali nisam ih imala puno (na zadnjem UZV možda 3-4 na jednom jajniku, na drugom niti jedan). Samo na problematičnom sam imla tih par folikula...
Ne trebaš se bojati, stvarno je dr super. Može i muž biti s tobom za vrijeme punkcije (mojemu je pozlilo kad je vidio epruvetu punu sukrvice ha ha...).
Nisam uzela ništa protiv bolova prije punkcije, a bila sam na tašte pa je lakše. Što se boli tiče, sam postupak mi je bio bolniji nego u MB ali je brže prošlo, tj prespavala sam ostatak dana i evo sad navečer sam ko nova skoro, a od prijašnje punkcije u MB sam bila u komi 2 dana.).
A što se tiče zvanja, ja ga neću sutra zvati jer je transfer, ako se oplodi, već u četvrtak.

Je, hvala ti za onu priču  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

margot ,nemoj da brines i ta jedna ako se bude dobro razvijala moze da bude dobitak.
svakako ti zelim svu srecu i vjerujem da ce se dobro dijeliti.drzim ti fige!
 vala mala  ,kod tebe nece biti problema ...

----------


## marisela

Seko moja šaljem ti veliku veliku pusu.

The Margot želim ti od srca da se ta jedna mala mrvica izbori ne gubi nadu jer se nikad nezna, i evo ti moj slučaj moj prvi postupak dobijem 7 ćelija od kojih se jedna oplodila i vraćena je drugi dan i bila je uspješna ali nažalost je otišla vidiš iz mog potpisa, a tada sam koristila Menopur. Drugi moj pokušaj dobijemo 3 ćelije jedna se oplodila ali nažalost ništa nije bilo a koristila sam Puregon, što znači da mi različito reagujemo na stimulacije nekom godi ona nekom ova ja se nadam da će kod tebe bit ova dobitna to ti od srca želim.

A ValaMala šta misliš dali si meni ostala dužna jednu priču za koju si mi rekla da ćeš mi pisati........... ljubim te i neka ja ipak mislim da će kod tebe ovaj put biti bum pravi koliko ćeš folikula imati šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i bude velika cifra.

----------


## bebolino

evo i mene malo..Margot jedna ali vrijedna  :Smile:  samo pozitivno, i vjeruj da ce ce embrioncic biti veliki borac i naci svoje mjesto u tvojoj pupi, to ti od srca zelim...

Valamala i meni je prpa kako cu reagovati na stimulaciju, bez obzira sto je rekao da nam daje 30 % sanse, i da je pozitivan po pitanju nas, ali ovo je meni prvi put, i nekako se ipak plasim svega,a samo sto nisam procurila, i krecem sa bocama...

marisela pusa  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

Cure hvala vam  :Heart: 
 odoh danas na posao da si očistim glavu od ovoga (ako je to moguće).
Čak si nisam niti kupila Utrogestan nove kutije, već imam od prošli puta taman 8 komada koliko mi treba do sutra ujutro (u mojoj glavi je to da se ne ureknem, a jesam luda)...

E da, i još jedan info, kod dr Reša se postupak plaća kod punkcije, a ne kod transfera, samo da znate - tko nije bio  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, baš vam je lijepe šanse dao, nadam se da ćete odmah uspjeti i da nećeš morati prolaziti sva ova razočaranja, nade, uspone i padove, evo to ti želim najjače! Mene polako hvata strah od punkcije, ma sva sam si smiješna. Prvo se bojim punkcije, misleći na prošlu u kojoj je bilo 20 folikula, jao! A onda samo molim neka ih bude što više i briga me za bol, preživjet ću...

*marisela*, šaljem što sam dužna, haha

----------


## ksena28

cure, samo bih vas podsjetila na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23513-P...GNUTA-OPLODNJA





> Također vas ponovno molimo da ove gore *navedene topice ne koristite za  chatanje, vibranje i razmjenu iskustava o vašem stanju* - kako se sad  osjećate, u kojoj ste fazi postupka i slično…Zbog toga nam se i događa  da nam te tema začas imaju 30, 40 ili 50 stranica, te da na njima nitko  ne može naći informaciju koja im treba. Čak ni vaše moderatorice nisu u  stanju pronaći ono što im treba u nekom trenutku, a kamoli npr. novi  korisnici i korisnice.


Hvala!

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s  tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas  Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu,  dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                            18%                        12%                                                 6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## ValaMala

Evo me s prvog pregleda nakon početka stimulacije, 8dc. Dr. je jako zadovoljan reakcijom, ima dosta folikula na oba jajnika, a endo je isto super, 8mm. Danas sam još primila terapiju i pikam se i sutra, a u nedjelju smo opet kod njega. Vjerojatno tada štoperica, a punkcija u utorak. Kamen mi je pao sa srca, doista, evo još jedan korak smo uspješno prošli, sada samo da ti folikulići budu puni... 

*Margot*, jesi bila na transferu, što je bilo?

----------


## ina33

ValaMala, imaš reakciju od Margot na topicu 39+, evo:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65106-39-(Klub-Q10)/page4

Ukratko, mislim 2 folikula, 1 js koja se nije oplodila. Reakcija jako ovisi o dobi i dg.,  vas dvije ste dva suprotna slučaja - ti si mlađa plus PCOS, ona je visoka dob i (moja) sumnja da je low responder. Čini se da je Margot jako zadovoljna liječnikom jer joj je uspio punktirati jajnik koji je nezgodno položen i u MB-u ga nisu uspjeli punktirati.

----------


## The Margot

> *Margot*, jesi bila na transferu, što je bilo?



Poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## ValaMala

*Margot*, draga  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Curke može li mi koja samo u par riječi opisati kako ide punkcija kod dr. Reša? Znam da je u Postojni i da nema sestara, nego budu samo dr. i biolog, te da može biti prisutan i muž. 

U koliko sati je obično punkcija? Kad dođemo nekom se moramo javiti, ili čekamo pa se ide po nekom redu?
Što treba ponijeti? Pretpostavljam spavačicu, čarapice, šlape?
Kada muž daje uzorak?
Na VV dr. nakon punkcije stavi u rodnicu onu neku gazu, pa je skidamo doma, vjerojatno je isto i tu?
Znam da je sve to dosta brzinski kod dr. Reša, no ima li se vremena kratko porazgovarati o stanicama i dogovoriti se hoće li se ići na blastice i o transferu?

Hvala!!

----------


## tajan

Prošlo je već dosta od mog posljednjeg posjeta dr., ali mislim da se ništa nije promjenilo. Punkcija je obično između 8-9, a ne treba ti ni spavačica ni papuče. Ja bi obično obukla kakvu malo dužu majicu, škapine na nogama i to je to. Nema ti tu neke garderobe ili slično..skineš se prije ulaza u ordinaciju, robu ostaviš na stočiću, učiniš 5 koraka i eto te. Suprug je s tobom, što je meni osobno bilo super tijekom svih postupaka. Ovisno o broju folikula, ali sve je brzo gotovo. Mi bi uvijek s dr. poslije popričali, što i kako dalje, odnosno kad će transfer. Nikad nisam ništa pila prije punkcije niti mi je dr. išta nudio. Da boli, boli, ali može se izdržati. Sretno!!!!

----------


## seka35

valamala , jako se veselim sto to sve ide dobro kod tebe i sto je dr. zadovoljan ,jel on samo u dobrim slucajevima iskaze svoje zadovoljstvo ,pa prema tome kod tebe ce to biti pravi bingo! :Heart: 
 sto se tice punkcije ide jako brzo. ja sam imala nedjeljom ,pa sam morala da prolazim kroz kuhinju i malo tesko nasla ,a tebi ce biti zgodnije jel  je radni dan. nas je narucio u 7i30 i vec smo u 8h bili u autu,ne trebaju ti nikakve papuce ,pidamice ...znaci nista ne trebas nositi . kad dodete dr. ce vas sam osobno pozvati ,muz ide odmah da da svoj doprinos ,a ti ulazis u salu i odmah pocinje punkcija. nakon sto ti muz zavrsi ulazi sam u salu gdje si ti i ako je bio brz ,a ti nisi zavrsila moze da gleda na ekran kako ti punktira jajne stanice . kad zavrsi sa jednom stranom pokaze ti bocicu gdje su jajne stanice i da ih biologu ,a ti prati sna ekranu kako biolog broji i koliko ih ima.
 biolog odmah kaze koliko je bilo na jednom jajniku i tako i za drugi jajnik ,a ti svo vrijeme moras pritisnuti sakom na pupak i tako cuvati dok god ne zavrsi dr. 
 sto se tice punkcije ,ja je nisam ni osjetila ,ali me bolilo kad sam sjela u auto ,a do navece sam bila ko nova !
dr. je stvarno njezan. nakon punkcije nema nikakvog lezanja i odmah idete kuci.
samo polako ulazi u auto ,jel ako imas nagle pokrete zna biti jako bolno.
meni nisu trebali nikakvi antibiotici ni prije punkcije,a ni poslije ,pa ne moras ni ti ,a to ti je i zdravije !malo se pretrpiti za svoju bebicu !
ja sam u 16 tjednu i pocela am da osjecam svoju dragu srecicu ,kao sto i tebi od srca zelim ada sto prije i ti to osjetis ,a ja toliko vjerujem da hoces ,jel nama upornima se uvijek isplati.

----------


## Ameli

ja sam prošla 2 punkcije kod dr.reša pa da ti i ja udjelim koji savjet. na onom papiru koji dobiješ od njega piše da dan prije punkcije jedeš lakšu hranu, na punkciji da budeš praznog mjehura pa to obavi kad stigneš jer u sklopu čekaone imaš naravno i wc i da prije ulaza u salu staviš čiste čarape na noge. kada dođeš nemoraš se nikom javiti jer i nema nikog osim dr. i biologa a ulazi se onim redom kako ste došli. nakom punkcije te dr. obriše i ne stavlja nikakvu gazu već ti uzmi sobom uložak i stavi ga posle punkcije u slučaju da bude manjeg krvarenja. dr.reš je stvarno brz i spretan tako da njegove punkcije nisu tako strašne ali svejedno uzmi kakvu tabletu protiv bolova. nakon punkcije biolog prebroji stanice ali isto tako i pogleda sjeme i kažu vam jel sve ok.  sretno i puno uspjeha.

----------


## mare41

Ameli, drago mi te opet vidjeti s nama :Heart: 
Vala, sretno i ako dr kaže u 8-rađe budite 5 min prije nego kasnije (a šta nas je špotao zbog tih 5 min, a zameo nas snijeg, i kaže dr: trebali ste prije krenuti :Smile: ).

----------


## ina33

ValaMala, gaza je isključivi "touch" Vuk Vrhovca, nigdje drugo "gaziranje" nisam doživjela (imam iskustvo iz MB-a, Vilija i VV-a).

----------


## ValaMala

Znam da je stavljaju u IVF poliklinici, frendica mi ide tamo. Pošto nemam iskustva nigdje drugdje, morala sam pitati, da doma ne kopam poslije u potrazi za gazom, haha

----------


## Ameli

mare41 trebalo mi je malo odmaka od svega ali nema odustajanja. ja ću si još priuštiti odmor u ovom ljetu a na jesen idem za tobom u pfc, već sam bila na konzultacijam i pao je dogovor s dr.L. idemo izvući još ono što se da izvuć. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Ameli, jedva čekam vašu jesen, pridruži nam se na Češkoj, jako nam je veselo i plodno ovo proljeće.

----------


## basina

pozdrav cure. :Smile: 
jučer sam imala ovulaciju. test je bio pozitivan popodne. ujutro se folikul vidio na UZV, danas ga nije bilo. danas sam javila rezultat u Mb. odgovor ću pretpostavljam dobiti tek u ponedjeljak. 
ono što mene zanima je da li se uzimaju utrogestani po Mb protokolu kod ET? 
hvala puno na odgovorima.

----------


## ValaMala

Curke sutra pregled kod dr. Reša i nadam se da će navečer biti i štoperica, a u utorak onda punkcija. Nestrpljiva sam, dosta mi je pikanja, vrijeme je da krenemo u napad na jaja! (samo neka ih bude...)  :Smile:

----------


## CERES

Vala Mala, sretno na punkcij i da ovaj put bude zadnja!!! prošla sam dvije punkcije kod Reša i bilo je vrlo brzo i vrlo podnošljivo,( kao mrvu jači menstrualni bolovi) nisam ništa uzela protiv bolova ni prije, a ni poslije punkcije jer se za 2-3 sata sve potpuno smirilo.
Za poslije si samo pripremi jedan uložak, drugo ti ništa ne treba.

----------


## ValaMala

*CERES*, puno ti hvala na prekrasnim željama! Koliko si folikula imala na tim punkcijama? Ja sam prošli put imala 20, pa me zato ipak malo strah, no iskreno jedino mi je važno da bude jajnih stanica, sve ali apsolutno sve ostalo mogu podnijeti kad je za tako veliku nagradu kao smotuljak koji će me zvati mama.  :Smile: 

Tvoja bebica je iz postupka kod dr. Reša?

----------


## molu

basina pretpostavljam da pitaš za fet. 
Koliko ja znam (tj. koliko su mi rekli) u FET-u bez lijekova ne idu utrići

----------


## basina

molu hvala na odgovoru. da, FET je u pitanju. pretpostavila sam da ne ide jer im u uputstvima za pripremu ne piše ništa u vezi toga. ali me dr. Lučinger zbunio. kod njega sam radila folikulometriju. on mi je savjetovao da uzimam utriće kao i da si dam injekciju decapeptila nakon FETa. sad nisam pametna što da radim.

----------


## dudadudaduda

Za FET u Mb.  u prirodnom ciklusu ne idu utrogestani ,poslije transfera ti sestra da  samo injekcija i to je to.

----------


## CERES

*ValaMala, * bebica je iz  postupka kod dr. Reša ( drugi pokušaj), imala sam 8-9 folikula,  dobili 5 stanica ( bilo je dosta praznih), iskreno,
ja sam mislila samo na to da ispunktira što više stanica, najviše  sam se bojala da ih neće naći ili da ih bude premalo, najmanje me brinulo hoće li me boljeti...Reš stvarno ima brzu i spretnu ruku i izdrži se bez problema, ja sam recimo svaki zub  popravljala uz analgeziju, dok mi za punkciju nije trebalo ništa, sve je to individualno...mislim, tolerancija na bol.
Bit će to sve super, imaš  puno folikula, bit će i dosta stanica..... izgleda obećavajuće! Sretno još jednom, držat ćemo palčeve nas dvoje!

----------


## ValaMala

*CERES*, čestitam iz sveg srca još jednom, ne mogu ni zamisliti kakav je to osjećaj, ali se nadam da će mi se nebo smilovati da ga i ja doživim. Još jedno pitanje, jeste išli na blastice, tj. jel bio trodnevni transfer ili 5. dan? A prvi put?

----------


## renna

cure, nova sam na ovu temu iz razloga sto sam narucena u 12 mj u Mb, ali imam strah od stimulacije jel u vinogradskoj sam imala stimulaciju s menopurom+decapep. 1 j.s nezrela , druga s gonalima do 7d.c poslije 2 gonala+2 menoputa +decap. 2 j.s ali do transfer nije doslo, i sad me strah sta cu dobiti u Mb od terapije kad slabo reagiram na te lijekove, jel mozda ima neko takvog iskustva, i dali se placa onda puna cijena i ako nedođe do transfer....Sretno svima i Hvala...pusa

----------


## Mali Mimi

Renna dobrodošla! Po ovom što si napisala vjerojatno si low responder kao i ja ili su visoke godine u pitanju, obavezno odi u MB onaj 3 d.c. kada ti dr. određuje terapiju i traži ful jake doze što će ti vjerojatno i dati s obzirom na prijašnja iskustva. Također ih pitaj da umjesto decapeptila probate sa cetrotidom meni je žao što ja nisam s tim probala. Vidim da si tek za 12 mj. naručena pa možeš i na konzultacije i onda u miru popričati s dr. o svojim strahovima.
A što ti se dogodilo drugi put da nisi ni došla do transfera u Vinogradskoj? Na koliko ampula dnevno si bila prvi i drugi put.
A u MB se plaća samo ono što su ti radili i nema ti neke fiksne cijene, nego ti računaju po stavkama dakle svakome može doći drugačije, cjenik će ti poslati poštom.

----------


## renna

hej mali mimi, imam 30 god, 2 put bile su 2j.s , jedna je prezivila samo jedan dan i propala je,  prvi put 3 menopura 3 dana i ostalo po 2 i decapeptyl, onda je isao prirodnjak iza toga i bila je 1 j.s, nije bila ok, onda u 4 mj. bilo je pa 3 gonala do 7 dana, a kasnije po 2 gonala i 2 menopura, bilo je nekih 5 folik, od toga mozda 3 za punkciju, onak da su dobre, ove sve sitne. sad u 5 mj, opet prirodnjak i folikul bio u jajovodu i od toga nista, sad sam u strahu , neznam jos sta da napravim, neznam dali u Mb. placam punu cijenu i ako nedodje do transfera..
Nisam pratila tebe, u kojoj si ti fazi??pozz i svima puno plusića...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Napisala sam ti za cijenu dakle ne plaćaš transfer ako ga nije bilo platiš punkciju, folikulometrije i ne znam šta ćete još imati...
U tvom slučaju definitivno odi na konzultacije ako misliš ići u MB jer imaš prilično slabu reakciju tako da razgovaraj sa prof Vlaisavljevićem i vidi što on misli o svemu tome, nakon toga odvagni dali ti vrijedi tamo uopće pokušavati ja sam recimo imala samo 1 j.s. na transferu i to sam platila 1840 E i to bez lijekova i ostalog dakle u mom slučaju mislim da to nije bilo isplativo.
Ja sam na čekanju rezultata briseva pa ako budu ok idem tu u Rijeku.

----------


## kiki30

valamala,mislimo na tebe  :Smile:  javi nam se !!!

----------


## ina33

> cure, nova sam na ovu temu iz razloga sto sam narucena u 12 mj u Mb, ali imam strah od stimulacije jel u vinogradskoj sam imala stimulaciju s menopurom+decapep. 1 j.s nezrela , druga s gonalima do 7d.c poslije 2 gonala+2 menoputa +decap. 2 j.s ali do transfer nije doslo, i sad me strah sta cu dobiti u Mb od terapije kad slabo reagiram na te lijekove, jel mozda ima neko takvog iskustva, i dali se placa onda puna cijena i ako nedođe do transfer....Sretno svima i Hvala...pusa


 
RENNA, ti obavezno MORAŠ, PO MENI, TRAŽIT KONZULTACIJE S PROFESOROM JER ĆEŠ BEZVEZE IĆU U MARIBOR - ŠIKNUT ĆE TI STANDARDNI PROTOKOL, DOBIT ĆEŠ 1-2 STANICE, I ČEMU ONDA ČEKANJE OD GODINU DANA I PLAĆANJE MARIBORA.

Sori što vičem s CAPS LOCKOM, ali ti se MORAŠ IZBORIT za posebsan tretman u Mariboru, nikako ne očekuj od njih samo na temelju prepiske (OSIM AKO NISI NAGLASILA SVOJ PROBLEM) da ćeš ga po defaultu dobiti.

Oni su jako prepoterećena klinika, ključna će im informacija biti koju točno si stimulaciju imala, kako si reagirala, i to ti je bolje prije postupka sve do u detalje u glavu, na odvojenim konzultacijama, dogovorit s profesorom - koliko ampula, koja točno stimulacija - nego kad stigne protokol se interfejsat s Mariborom online ili kako god.

----------


## ValaMala

Curke moje evo me. Punkcija je bila doista jako bolna, ne mogu poreći, bilo je brdo folikula i samo su mi suze curile za vrijeme aspiracije. No mm je bio uz mene, a koliko to pomaže... Radila mi je punkciju doktorica Uršula Reš, a ne dr. Reš - nije ga bilo - ali je bila brza i nježna i stvarno sam zadovoljna.

A sada... Imamo 10 stanica! I idemo na 5. dan, blastice! Samo neka Bog da lijepi tulum u labu i onda je transfer u nedjelju. Umorna sam, još me dosta boli, ali sam sretna sretna... Pusa svima!

----------


## ina33

Super rezultat, sh*t što nema anesteziju, ali ipak je tu rezultat milijun puta bitniji. Sretno, nisi hiperstimulirala zasad, ali jako se prati (HS se javlja nakon punkcije, a čisto oprez zbog tvojih PCOS jajnika)!

----------


## The Margot

*ValaMala* - sretno!!!  :Heart:  pazi, ako je meni dr Reš rekao da sam hrabra nakon punkcije jedne jajne stanice -ti ćeš dobiti plaketu!  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

*Valamala* sjajan rezultat !!!Zelim ti uspjesan transfer u nedjelju!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolino

vala mala presretna sam zbog tebe, super za blastice :Smile:

----------


## renna

> RENNA, ti obavezno MORAŠ, PO MENI, TRAŽIT KONZULTACIJE S PROFESOROM JER ĆEŠ BEZVEZE IĆU U MARIBOR - ŠIKNUT ĆE TI STANDARDNI PROTOKOL, DOBIT ĆEŠ 1-2 STANICE, I ČEMU ONDA ČEKANJE OD GODINU DANA I PLAĆANJE MARIBORA.
> 
> Sori što vičem s CAPS LOCKOM, ali ti se MORAŠ IZBORIT za posebsan tretman u Mariboru, nikako ne očekuj od njih samo na temelju prepiske (OSIM AKO NISI NAGLASILA SVOJ PROBLEM) da ćeš ga po defaultu dobiti.
> 
> Oni su jako prepoterećena klinika, ključna će im informacija biti koju točno si stimulaciju imala, kako si reagirala, i to ti je bolje prije postupka sve do u detalje u glavu, na odvojenim konzultacijama, dogovorit s profesorom - koliko ampula, koja točno stimulacija - nego kad stigne protokol se interfejsat s Mariborom online ili kako god.


Draga ina 33 hvala puno na upozorenju, ja tako isto mislim da bi trebala, uz Vas stvarno sam puno naucila samo uz citanje, inace sam zdr. radnik, ali da mi je neko rekao pojam low responder nisam ni pomislila da cu se kriti pod tim nazivom  :Smile: ...Svi ste hrabre i ja postajem sve jaca pored vas....reci mi ina sto je kod tebe, malo sam citala tvoje postove, u kojoj si ti fazi???....neznam dali mi je pametno krenut u neku drugu bolnicu , ali inace nevolim setat od jednog do drugog, pa te iste price i to, ubi me.... u vinogradskoj je sve super i sestre i sve, ali mi je malo paznje i upoznavanja s mojim problemom....neznam kako vi gledate na to???...svima ++++

----------


## renna

> Napisala sam ti za cijenu dakle ne plaćaš transfer ako ga nije bilo platiš punkciju, folikulometrije i ne znam šta ćete još imati...
> U tvom slučaju definitivno odi na konzultacije ako misliš ići u MB jer imaš prilično slabu reakciju tako da razgovaraj sa prof Vlaisavljevićem i vidi što on misli o svemu tome, nakon toga odvagni dali ti vrijedi tamo uopće pokušavati ja sam recimo imala samo 1 j.s. na transferu i to sam platila 1840 E i to bez lijekova i ostalog dakle u mom slučaju mislim da to nije bilo isplativo.
> Ja sam na čekanju rezultata briseva pa ako budu ok idem tu u Rijeku.


a koliko cessto ti vadis briseve, meni dr T u vinogradskoj nije trazio niti jedan nalaz brisa, niti hormona od 2 mj 2010, nakon 4 ivf, neznam dali je to normalno??!!!

----------


## Ameli

ValaMala pa ti imaš prekrasan broj js, sretno dalje!

----------


## Tinkica

Valamala odlično! Sretno dalje!

----------


## ValaMala

Curke svima puno hvala na prekrasnim željama i podršci!

Imam pitanje u vezi embrio transfera kod dr. Reša, osobito za cure koje su bile u skorije vrijeme. Radi li se on uz pomoć ultrazvuka? Rekli su mi da na et dođem punog mjehura, pa pretpostavljam da je to zbog toga. Zapravo mi je dosta važno da bude uz ultrazvuk, pošto mi cerviks nije ravan, nego ima zavijutke, pa je znao raditi probleme - zapravo, jednom su čak embrio ispustili u njemu, misleći da su već u maternici i tako je propao postupak.  :Sad:

----------


## Ameli

ValaMala dr.reš nažalost ne radi et uz uvz iako piše da treba doći punog mjehura. kada sam bila prvi put kod njega na et on to obavio u minuti i govori gotovo a ja ostala začudena jer uvz nije bio ni uključen. drugi et također obavio bez uvz a meni je bilo neugodno pitati jer onda izgleda kao da ga učim poslu. ako imaš problema s cerviksom svakako mu kaži i zatraži da ti radi et uz uvz kako bi bila sigurna da je sve na pravom mjestu. sretno draga!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *Ameli*, ajoj, sad još jedna stvar za brinuti...  :Sad:  Ma mislim da ću mu poslati mail i sve objasniti kako je bilo na prošlim transferima. Na koju mail adresu mu pišete?

----------


## kiki30

valamala ja sam poslala majl na -primoz.res@neplodnost.com

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *kiki*, a valjda će pristati na et s ultrazvukom, ne mogu vam opisati kako je strahovit osjećaj kad prođeš punkciju i na kraju ti toliko željeni embrijić završi u grliću maternice, umjesto u maternici.  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

ma ako mu objasnit sigurno hoće  :Smile:  ma ovaj put će sigurno završit u maternici i ostat dugih 9 mjeseci...

----------


## Aurora*

*ValaMala* istina je da dr. Res ne radi ET uz pomoc UZ, ali sjecam se da je mene pitao jesam li imala kada problema prilikom transfera. Iz toga zakljucujem da o tome ipak vodi racuna i mozda stvarno nije losa ideja da mu na to ukazes unaprijed, odnosno vec sada putem e-maila.

----------


## ValaMala

Evo poslala sam mu mail. Nadam se da neće doživjeti kao da mu pametujem, ipak je on doktor. Napisala sam mu da ako zbog ničeg drugog, onda ga molim da imamo ultrazvuk zbog mog mira, pošto se dogodio taj katastrofalni transfer prije. A vidjet ćemo...

----------


## ina33

Nije mi jasno... ima UZV, ali ga onda koristi za neke, a za neke ne ili su to odvojene sale pa jedino ako je problem idu na neko drugo mjesto di ima UZV-guided transfer ili?

----------


## ValaMala

Jednom prilikom kad sam samo ovlaš to spomenula rekao je da ima ultrazvuk, ali i jako nježne i savitljive katetere za ET, tako da nema problema s tim. 

Na VV su radili bez ultrazvuka i doslovce nakon mog transfera koji je završio tako loše, uveli su sve transfere s ultrazvukom.

----------


## Ameli

ima uvz u sali jer se tamo rade i punkcije koje su na rasporedu uvjek prije et. ja još dan danas se bavim mišljenju da je do moje vanmaternične trudnoće došlo jer dr.reš nije pratio transfer uvz-om pa su embriji ostali u jajovodu. :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Kako bi ostali u jajovodu, pa ne ide kateterom kroz jajovode, nego kroz grlić maternice u maternicu. To što se tebi dogodilo se dogodi u jednom malom postotku ivf postupaka, embriji iz maternice "otputuju" u jajovod i tamo se implantiraju. 

Što se tiče ultrazvuka, znam da moraju imati onaj vaginalni s kojim rade punkcije, no za transfer se koristi onaj vanjski ultrazvuk, koji ti stisnu s gornje strane na trbuh i tako gledaju - zato mora biti pun mjehur

----------


## ValaMala

Evo sad sam dobila odgovor, vrlo kratko: "Samo nas podsjetite prije transfera." Srce mi je na mjestu, hvala Bogu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

renna a trebalo bi svakih godinu dana vaditi briseve ako ne i svakih 6 mj. mene to pošalje dr. prije IVF-a dakle to i sve one nalaze hepatitis, HIV i sl. Hormone kako koji dr. ali pošto i s tim imam problema vadim svako malo TSH, Prolaktin, FSH, LH. Vjerojatno ti je sve bilo jako dobro kad si vadila prvi put pa te zato ne šalju opet, ne znam.
O brisevima i o papi vodi svakako računa sama ako te dr. ne uputi, a ovo drugo će ti napisati ako bude trebalo vaditi

----------


## ina33

> ima uvz u sali jer se tamo rade i punkcije koje su na rasporedu uvjek prije et. ja još dan danas se bavim mišljenju da je do moje vanmaternične trudnoće došlo jer dr.reš nije pratio transfer uvz-om pa su embriji ostali u jajovodu.


Neće ti to bit zbog toga, i u IVF-u 2% (mislim) trudnoća završava kao vanmaternična, na žalost, zbog ovoga što je opisala VM.

----------


## Jesen82

Vala samo da ti poželim puno puno sreće i dobitan postupak :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*Jesen*, puno ti hvala, draga, srce mi lupa pri pomisli na nedjelju, ništa ne znam kako se mrvice razvijaju, koliko se oplodilo, do kuda su mi stigle... uh

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen*, puno ti hvala, draga, srce mi lupa pri pomisli na nedjelju, ništa ne znam kako se mrvice razvijaju, koliko se oplodilo, do kuda su mi stigle... uh


biti će sve ok... ti si jedna hrabra ženska i sve će biti odlično... samo hrabro :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej suborkice  :Smile: 

malo težak transfer, naravno zbog mog "interesantnog slalom cerviksa", ali uspjelo je i u buši su 2 krasne blastice. 2 smo poslali na zimovanje. Rezultat je bio ovakav: radili su ivf jer je spermiogram bio jako dobar. Od 10 ih se 8 oplodilo, a 4 doguralo do 5. dana.
Dr. Reš je rekao 5.6. Clear blue test na trudnoću (?) - ja sam si to odmah prevela "beta", a da se u slučaju  trudnoće vidimo 13.6. (dan prije mog rođendana!) na prvom ultrazvuku. Kako bi to predivno bilo, zamislite!

Inače u vezi te bete, ja sam mislila vaditi oko 31.5., mislila sam da je to skroz ok, pošto su blastice, a dr. napisao ovako kasno. Što vi mislite? 

I eto mene konačno u čekalicama bete, ovo je bio jako težak i bolan postupak, ali vrijedi svake suze i boli. Samo neka ostanu s mamom...

----------


## kiki30

valamala,ma ovaj postupak je sigurno dobitan!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

valamala, super, jel onda imas dva smrzlica sretno!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Da, imamo 2 eskimića!  :Smile:

----------


## bebolino

vala mala rasplakala si me, puno srece i skorog veselja od hormonima nabijene puregonke  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino* moja  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## seka35

valamala,od sveg srca  se veselim s tobom i nadam se pozitivnoj beti. sto se tice bete ,jest da mozes ranije napraviti,ali ako menga ne dode  do 5 to je jako dobar znak i bolje ti je da ne radis nikakve testove prije datuma . ja sam sad kod svog dobitnog embriotransfera  po prvi put  cekala betu bez ikakvih testova (jest da je tesko) i bila je pozitivna!

----------


## ValaMala

*seka*, imaš pravo, ali ja sam ti velika nestrpljivica po prirodi. S druge strane, mislim da je upravo to najbojle što si rekla, pokušat ću se strpiti. A i istina, nema šanse da ne dođe menga do tada ako nije uspjelo

----------


## The Margot

ValaMala  -   :Klap:  :Heart:    i budi strpljiva  :Raspa:  pusa!

----------


## bebolino

joj cure mene malo uhvatila panika, jel mi malu dozu propisao, puregon 100 UI i 1 diphereline, sve se bojim, da ovo nece djelovati  :Sad:

----------


## The Margot

> joj cure mene malo uhvatila panika, jel mi malu dozu propisao, puregon 100 UI i 1 diphereline, sve se bojim, da ovo nece djelovati


Misliš na dr Reša? Meni je to isto predložio za slijedeći postupak; zapravo znam da je jedna ampula dipherelina, ali ne znam koja doza puregona. Zašto misliš da neće djelovati?

----------


## bebolino

ma bojim se da je precijenio kvalitet mojih folikula, kad sam koristila klomifen, imala sam uvijek samo jedan dominantan, koji bi prerastao u cistu, nisam tad koristila pregnil, a lijevi nije ni reagovao, samo sitni folikuli, a inace imam anovulatorne cikluse, i dobijem samo ako koristim progesteronsku terapiju, tako da se ne smatram tako dobrim primjerom, da dobijem samo dvije ampule puregona na dan, al eto tjesim se , da ce mi u cetvrtak, ako stanje bude lose, moci jos malo nahajcati, sa kojom ampulom vise...ovo mi je prvi postupak, pa mi je mozda zato dao blagu dozu... a mozda sam samo uplasena...

----------


## marisela

bebolino jesi ti živa kako ide to bocanje?

Nemoj se unaprijed brinuti imat ćeš vremena i za brigu mila moja tek je krenulo zato bar sad se opusti i misli na pozitivu, a to ti govorim da to nije ni mala doza ja mislim da je naša Seka35 imala dnevnu dozu puregona po 50 UI i vidi je sada naša trudnica. 
 Ljubi tebe tvoja elica.

----------


## bebolino

hvala draga moja eliiii  :Smile:  puno mi pomazes, i na tome sam ti beskrajno zahvalna  :Smile: pusa tebi i ostlim curama  :Smile:

----------


## marisela

Nema našta draga moja tu smo da jedna drugoj pomognemo.. Pusa i za tebe pa se mi čujemo.

----------


## marisela

Bebolino još nešto sam ti zaboravila reći imaš našu temu odbrojavanje pa se i tamo javi jer si ti u postupku pa neka te naša Gizmos stavi na listu čekalica punkcije i svega ostalo i tamo se mi družimo i super je to je kao jedna čekaonica i odbrojavanje, Ljubim.

----------


## bebolino

ahaaa nisam znala, hvala dodjem  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, mila, nemoj ništa brinuti. Evo ja sam bila na 75 jedinica puregona, a dobila preko 20 folikula, 10 jajnih stanica. Lijepo se opusti i vjeruj doktoru. Sve će biti dobro!

----------


## ina33

Bebolino i Vala, ključne su dijagnoze vaše, ti si, ValaM, burno reagirala jer si PCOS-ovka, ti bi reagirala, karikiram, i da nekok pronese gonal u sobi u kojoj ti sjediš, a bebolino mora svoju dg i svoje godine raščistit s liječnikom i pitat točno ako misli da je premalo, koji put je bolje, po meni, krenut s više pa smanjivat, nego s manje pa dodavat. *Bebolina*, svoje sumnje izrazi liečniku, to ti je najbrži put!

----------


## Charlie

Ima netko da je u lipnju u Mb?

----------


## ValaMala

*ina*, haha, super usporedba s gonalom! Da, skroz si u pravu, no znaš, na prvim konzultacijama dr. je dosta  vremena proveo razgovarajući s nama o prijašnjim stimulacijama, rezultatima itd i prema tome odredio stimulaciju. Ja sam mu naravno rekla i to da sam prošli put bila na rubu hs-a i sve je to uzeo u obzir. Zato mislim da nije ni našoj bebolino bez veze  odredio stimulaciju, nego prilagođeno njenim reakcijama i potrebama. Vjerojatno je u razgovoru tada iznijela svoja razmišljanja i iskustva

----------


## ValaMala

E da i ja nisam PCOS, ja sam neki hibrid, haha. Dakle nemam klasični sindrom policističnih jajnika (sa svim što to prati - hormonska slika, debljina, dlakavost...), ali imam policistične jajnike, a to je malo drugačiji slučaj. Objašnjavao mi je to i dr. Luči i još neki drugi, postoji baš taj sindrom, a onda postoji sva sila nas cura koje imamo policistične jajnike, ali ne i PCOS. Pa ti sad budi pametan... 

U krajnjoj liniji ja samo zahvaljujem bogu što dobivamo jajne stanice i trudim se biti skromna i doista zahvalna, jer ima toliko cura koje teško dobiju i nekoliko.

----------


## ina33

Ono, ipak treba to sve dobro (sve reakcije) proći s doktorom, jer, evo, Maribor je jako oprezan za HS i treba jako dobro iskomunicirat ako se nema dobre reakcije. Ako je kod Reša, onda je to možda druga stvar, tu je više one-on-one komunikacije s doktorom, u MB-u je ta priprema malo zahtijevnija, u smislu da traži aktivno drajvanje od strane pacijenta ako je neka iznimka.

----------


## Mini3

Curke, molila bih vas za malu pomoć. Ima li neka od vas brojček labaratorija u Mariboru. U subotu smo imali trasfer i ubacili mi jednu mrvicu. Rekli su mi da će u nedjelju, dakle, prekjučer znati hoće li se još tri blastice dovoljno razviti da budu dobre za zamrzavanje i da će mi u nedjelju javiti jesu li uspjeli što zamrznuti. Međutim, nitko mi se ne javlja... poslala sam mail sestri Jasni...niti od nje nikakvog odgovora... i sada ne znam jesu li mi uspjeli zamrznuti i ijednu od tri blastice. Možete li me uputiti koga bi bilo dobro zvati i pitati.

----------


## Charlie

*Mini3* nemam broj, a da možda probaš nazvati preko centrale i tražiti laboratorij (naravno reći koji lab, pogledaj im na web kako se točno zove odjel...). Sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

Mini ja se na tvom mjestu ne bi puno mučila sa telefoniranjem jer ćeš dobiti otpusno pismo poštom u kojem će ti pisati da li je što zamrznuto ili ne.
Ja sam ga dobila relativno brzo, čini mi se jedno 2-3 tjedna nakon postupka.
Inače kakva ti je bila reakcija? Koliko jajnih stanica, koliko oplođenih?

----------


## Mini3

Tesko mi je cekati tri tjedna na otpusno pismo, a i obecali su nam javiti sljedeci dan jesu li uspjeli sto zamrznuti. Inace sam u postupku uz 36 gonala dobila 13 js, od toga se oplodilo 8, dobila sam 5 blastica, jednu su zamrznuli, po njihovoj preporuci su mi vratili jednu, iako sam ja zeljela dvije, a za tri su rekli da ce pricekati jos jedan dan kako bi vidjeli hoce li biti sposobne za zamrzavanje. Razumijem da imaju guzvu, ali ne razumijem zasto im je problem odgovoriti s jednom recenicom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mini3 nemaš šta drugo nego zvati i dalje ako ti se neda čekati toliko, a ne kužim šta su čekali 6.dan da vide hoće li zamrzavati?

----------


## kiki30

tako su i meni čekali,ja sam punkciju imala u pon. a transfer u subotu a za ostala 2 su rekli da će pričekat do sutra tj.nedjelje.
ja sam im isto pisala i jasna mi odmah odgov.da su jedan zamrznuli.
mini jesi ih uspjela dobiti?

----------


## dudadudaduda

Mini3 ako trebaš još broj od lab.u Mb. ja imam pa ti pošaljem na p.p.

----------


## Snekica

imam jedno pitanje za vas koje ste kod Reša. Da li znate postoji li mogućnost da se sve odrađuje u Postojni, od folikulometrije do ET?

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*, mislim da ne, ali nazovi ili napiši mail i provjeri.

----------


## bebolino

cure res je pogodio pravu dozu  :Smile:  9  lijepih folikula e nekoliko manjih  :Smile:  u nedjelju ultrazvuk, u utorak vjerovatno punkcija  :Smile:  ljubim vas

----------


## seka35

prekrasno ,bebolino i bit ce to dobitna kombinaciaja

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, jeeeeee!

----------


## Mini3

Hvala vam cure. Nazvala sam u bolnicu i pitala. sestra mi je rekla da na izvjescu pise da mi je zamrznut samo jedan embrio o ostala tri nemam nikakve informacije. Cini mi se da je prilicno los rezultat od (13js) a oplodjenih 8 stanica dobiti samo dva embrija kada sam na VV sa oplodjene tri stanice dobila tri odlicne blastice. bas sam razocarana. Mozda da ipak zovem lab?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znaš šta ću ti reći mislim da je ovaj rezultat sa VV bio pretjerano dobar od 3 j.s. da dobiješ 3 blastice, ovaj iz Slovenije je realističniji po meni od 8 oplođenih ste dobili 5, da su ti zamrznuli svih 4 bila bi super zadovoljna, ali očito oni zamrzavaju samo ono što je perspektivno zato su i čekali još taj jedan dan da vide

----------


## Aurora*

*Mini3* i ja bih rekla da je to prilicno los rezultat, ali na zalost vec duze vremena iza Maribora dolaze takvi losi rezultati.  :Sad: 




> Ima netko da je u lipnju u Mb?


U lipnju bi samo jos *delfin* trebala biti u postupku koliko je meni poznato...

*klikica*, *ivka*, *snupi* kako je prosao vas Mariborski postupak?

*darmar* i *berry* cekamo i vase bete.

----------


## ivka

Bila sam u aprilu u Mariboru. Kratak protokol, 4 jajne celije. Od toga 2 abnormalne, 1 nedovoljno zrela ali sazrela kasnije, 1 se oplodila ali prestala sa razvojem. Bez transfera.

----------


## Aurora*

*ivka* jako mi je zao.  :Sad:  Slicno iskustvo je imala *marija_sa* (8 JS, a samo 2 oplodjene) koja je takodjer bila aprila u Mariboru (mozda ste se i upoznale?). Kakav vam je plan za dalje?

----------


## ivka

Idemo ponovo u Maribor krajem avgusta ili pocetkom septembra. Ovog puta ce biti dug protokol. Bez obzira na neuspeh zadovoljni smo njihovim radom posebno ako uporedimo prethodna dva postupka koja smo radili u Srbiji.

----------


## Iva15

Kako si se naručila za ponovni postupak? Još dok si bila tamo? Ja sam im nakon negativne bete poslala mail da bi se htjela naručit za drugu godinu ali ne odgovaraju. Izgleda da ih moram nazvat...

----------


## ivka

Na razgovoru sa biologom i lekarom smo odmah pitali sta mogu da nam ponude. Rekose prva grupa posle odmora otprilike kraj avgusta - pocetak septembra. Do 10. juna bi mi trebao stici protokol (tako su mi rekli)

----------


## klikica

Hej curke, evo i mene! Naime, suprug i ja smo u travnju bili u Mariboru, imala dugi protokol, ispunktirane 4 jajne stanice.
 5. dan vraćena jedna blastica, a 2 zamrznuli. Trenutno sam u 9. tjednu trudnoće. Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Aurora*

Ma bravo *klikice*!  :Very Happy: Iskrene cestitke i hvala sto si se javila. Tvoj rezultat je zaista fantastican. Neka ti bude sretno do kraja. Smijem li pitati koje si godiste i koji ti je ovo bio postupak?

----------


## klikica

> Ma bravo *klikice*! Iskrene cestitke i hvala sto si se javila. Tvoj rezultat je zaista fantastican. Neka ti bude sretno do kraja. Smijem li pitati koje si godiste i koji ti je ovo bio postupak?


Ja 31 godinu, a suprug 38 godina. To nam je bio prvi postupak!!! Svima želim puno, puno sreće i što više bebica!

----------


## orline

Čestitam klikice  :Klap: 

Evo i ja se prijavljujem za avgust, danas mi je stigao mail iz MB.
Ivka, znači nas dve smo u istom terminu,

Cure, jedno pitanje, koliko ranije ste morale rezervisati smještaj u MB?
Meni još nije stigao protokol, samo potvrda termina u avgustu, pretpostavljam da imam dovoljno vremena, dva mjeseca.

----------


## bebolino

evo mene s punkcije, imala sam srecu jer nije bolilo, i dobili smo 7 js, transfer 3. dan u petak, pusa cure  :Smile: i nije mi res radio punkciju, vec jedna lijepa mlada plavka, kao andjeo je bila  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*bebolino*, čestitam!!!!! Bravo za krasan broj stanica i navijam za lagani i lijepi transfer odličnih embrija! I meni je ta doktorica radila punkciju, to je dr. Uršula Reš Muravec i stvarno je bila nježna i brza. Čuvaj se sad do transfera i lijepo odmaraj što više. 
Meni je dr. rekao da odmah od dana punkcije krenem s aspirinom100, jesi i ti na tome? 

Inače curke ja sam danas vadila betu i nalazi su nakon 14! Uh što me trema hvata, nije normalno!

----------


## bebolino

nije bilo resa, a ona mi nije rekla za aspirin, sta mislis da ga pitam i nazovem???samo utrice sam dobila 4 na dan, po dvije...joj valamala cuvam ti palceve i navijam od sveg srca  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Nazovi ga svakako, nama je to napomenuo već na konzultaciijama, a onda i kasnije. Uvjerena sam da će ti reći da piješ, no nemoj na svoju ruku, svakako provjeri s njim. To se pije radi bolje prokrvljenosti maternice i veće šanse implantacije embrija. 
Što se tiče utrića, tako sam i ja, od punkcije do transfera 2x2 dnevno, a od transfera na dalje 3x2. Mi smo ti nakon transfera još lijepo otišli u onaj Supernova centar u Rudniku i odveli našu minijaturnu dječicu na veliki sladoled.  :Zaljubljen: I mogu ti reći da nisam pretjerano mirovala, ponašala sam se skroz normalno osim što se nisam jako naprezala, nosila stvari itd. I evo već 5 dana pozitivni testići na trudnoću, svaki dan malo tamniji. Danas mi je 9dnt i ne usuđujem se veseliti unatoč testovima, vjerujem samo beti...

----------


## seka35

bebolino ,meni je rekao da uzimam andol 100. 
NAravno ,zelim ti srecu da ti to bude sretan broj kao i meni,jel i ja sam imala 7jajnih stanica i evo me od danas u 19 tjednu!

----------


## ValaMala

Divno *seka*, ako moja betica danas bude ok, bit će mi točno 4 tjedna!

----------


## marisela

> nije bilo resa, a ona mi nije rekla za aspirin, sta mislis da ga pitam i nazovem???samo utrice sam dobila 4 na dan, po dvije...joj valamala cuvam ti palceve i navijam od sveg srca



Mila moja čestitke od srca ljubi te seka a i ja nisam koristila  aspirin ni u jednom od postupaka tako da nemoj ništa na svoju ruku...ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za tvoje  mrve..

----------


## marisela

Ne ružite me što sam ovdje vibrala malo sam se zanijela ovim lijepim vjestima pusa neće se ponoviti ...

----------


## bebolino

cure zvala sam, kaze da ne pijem nista, vjerovatno je to od slucaja do slucaja, ljubim vas sve i hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*274,50* 9dnt, moram i ovdje napisati. Curkice moje, mrva ili mrve su se primile!

----------


## seka35

ajme kako divno ,preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekrasno

----------


## CERES

*ValaMala,* jeeeeeeeeeeeee, čestitam :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:    tako mi je drago, rekla sam ti da mi je sve  kod tebe ovaj put izgledalo tako obećavajuće....
Sad samo polako do prvog uzv-a! Želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## darmar

Moja današnja beta je negativna opet :Sad: , al sada imamo 4 zamrzbute blastice u MB, pa me zanimaju iskustva cura sa ET sa smrzlićima u Mb, kako ide postupak, kada se dolazi, da li ima kakve terapije prije, jer ja bi htjela odmah od druge polovice 8 mj., pa na dalje kada me dr. naruči, pa da znam neke pojedinosti dok ne napišem mail dr. Molim vas da mi pišete na pp, da ne zamaram ostale svojim pitanjima.
velika hvala, sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

darmar, žao mi je zbog negativne bete, i želim vam puno sreće s fet-om
ako želiš, pošalji mi na pp mail adresu, forwardirat ću ti jasnin mail s uputama za fet

----------


## laky

> Znaš šta ću ti reći mislim da je ovaj rezultat sa VV bio pretjerano dobar od 3 j.s. da dobiješ 3 blastice, ovaj iz Slovenije je realističniji po meni od 8 oplođenih ste dobili 5, da su ti zamrznuli svih 4 bila bi super zadovoljna, ali očito oni zamrzavaju samo ono što je perspektivno zato su i čekali još taj jedan dan da vide


jeste pretjerano dobar ali ne i enmoguć.Mi smo od 16 JS  dobili 16 blastica

----------


## Mali Mimi

laky o tebi pak da ni ne govorim, to je rezultat koji ja mogu samo sanjati nažalost

----------


## bebolino

> *274,50* 9dnt, moram i ovdje napisati. Curkice moje, mrva ili mrve su se primile!


cestitam od srca  :Smile:  kod mene lose vijesti, od 7 js, samo se jedna oplodila, i res ne polaze nadu, a ni ja  :Sad:  idemo dalje, pusa cure

----------


## seka35

bas mi zao za tako lose stanice ,ali nikad se ne zna...
bebolino ,kad ti je beta?

----------


## lasta

bebolino mi smo imali 6 savršenih blastica ali ništa od njih 4.
Reš je bio jako zadovoljan i siguran u uspjeh.....stvari se dešavaju i nema pravila

----------


## bebolino

seka 16.6 mi je rekao da uradim test, cure jel vama cudno, sto prilikom transfera ekran je bio iskljucen, i nisam dobila sliku embriona? muz kaze da je samo pisalo nase ime i prezime na ekranu, nista vise, i da je i njemu to bilo cudno?? mislim ne vjerujem da je neka mucka u pitanju, al nije mi ni rekao koliko stanica moj embrion ima, samo je rekao da nije dobar???

----------


## tasha

Pa malo je čudno, ja sam na postupku bila u 12 mj i sve smo gledali na ekrenu i dobili smo slike. bez obzira što ti je vračen samo jedan mislim da si ipak trebala dobiti sliku.

----------


## hrki

Bok!
Ja bi trebala par informacija vezana uz dr.Reša i IVFpostupak kod njega.Ponajviše me zanima kliko često se mora na folikulometrije s obzirom na to da sam u 
prošlom postupku kod dr.L morala dolaziti svaki drugi dan (jako sam reagirala na stimulaciju od samo 9 i pol gonala F).Trebaju li se sa sobom donjeti stari nalazi
ili ću tamo obaviti ponovo pretrage?Kolika je cijena samog postupka i gdje ste nabavljale potrebne ljekove? 
                                                                                                          Pozdrav,zahvaljujem!

----------


## seka35

hrki, ja sam isla svaki drugi dan na ultrazvuk ,ali samo tri puta ,nakon toga punkcija i treci dan mi bio transfer. 
Kad ides na prve konsultacije  dobro je da poneses sve nalaze i da mu sve ispricas,kako bi ti odredio terapiju. sto se tice cijene sam postuppak je 1100 eura + hormoni (ovisno  koliko ce ti trebati)+ ultrazvuk 35 eura. nas je komplet postupak izasao 1800 eura . ja sam imala kratki protokol  puregon pen i diphereline  . sto se tice  lijekova sve mozes da kupis kod dr. resa i koliko sam ja  mogla provjeriti on je najpovoljniji.
 zelim da ubrzo budes jos jedna od resovih trudnica!

----------


## hrki

Hvala seka35 na odgovoru i ljepim željama.
Čuvaj svoju mrvicu i uživaj .

----------


## orline

Meni stigao plan  za osmi mjesec iz Maribora. Od 15.8. se planira stimulacija. Ima li još neko tad?

----------


## Franca

Ja sam bila na FETu u ponedjeljak u mariboru. Ukoliko imaš ovulacije svaki mjesec i redovite menstruacije ništa ne piješ već samo ideš na folikulometrije 5., 8. ili 9.dan i 11.ili12. dan kod svog ginekologa i javljaš im podatke o stanju jajnika, veličini folikula i debljini endometrija mailom i na telefon. Kada folikul dosegne određenu veličinu cca 15-20 mm počinješ svako jutro koristiti LH trakice. Kada trakice ukažu na buduću ovulaciju javiš u MB telefonom i oni ti kažu kada da dođeš. Ujutro u 8:30 dođeš s mužem i potpišeš zahtjev za odmrzavanjem i u 11h se vratiš na embriotransfer (ukoliko se embrij dobro odmrznuo). Uopće nije komplicirano.Pozdrav!

----------


## Franca

...sorry, nisam se predstavila. Ja, 69., mm, 73. Kod mene sve ok (osim godina). Kod njega loš spermiogram. U Osijeku sam imala 6 AIH i jedan IVF gdje se niti jedna stanica nije oplodila. Tako sam znala da se moram podvrgnuti ICSI metodi što sam i rekla prof. Vlaisavljeviću. Dakle, sljedeći pokušaj nam je bio u Mariboru, ICSI, od 7 jajni stanica razvile su se tri blastociste, od kojih su mi dvije vraćene a jedna zamrznuta. To se zbilo još 22.05.2008. godine. Nakon devet mjeseci rodio mi se prekrasan sin. U ponedjeljak smo bili u MB vidjeti hoće li se primiti i taj mali smrzlić.....U međuvremenu imala sam i jednuprirodnu trudnoću koja je završila spontanim pobačajem u 11. tjednu....

----------


## bebolino

cure da prijavim prvi neuspio pokusaj kod Resa  :Sad:  beta 0,08....idemo dalje....

----------


## ivka

Stigao mi je protokol iz Maribora. Ovog puta ce biti dug, od 29. avgusta Diphereline, a 12. septembra prvi ultra zvuk

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav svim curama koje su u postupku u slo. i čestitke onima koje imaju pozitivne bete! Evo i ja sam bila u postupku ko dr.Reša, mogu reći da imam samo lijepe riječi, iako sam od kuće kretala u 3 sata u jutro, i još bi stigla i na posao, stvarno sve ide tako brzo, punkcije sam se bojala ali svaki put bi me sve manje bolilo,u trećem postupku punkciju mi je radila njegova kćer i mogu reći da je žena prva liga, ništa nisam osjetila i nakon punkcije nisam imala nikakve bolove. Bila sam u tri postupka,prvi put sam imala 13 js,drugi put 12js, a treći 7js. Svaki put bi se oplodilo njih 4-5,dvije bi mi vratili a ostalo bi propalo. Tako da na žalost nisam nikada došla do bete,mengu bim uvijek dobila negdje od 9-11 dana nakon transfera. Bez obzira na to,da mogu opet bi išla kod reša, za sada sam se odlućila pokušat u ri, danas krećem sa terapijom. pozdrav svima!

----------


## hrki

Bok!
Nešto sam zaboravila pitati,a to je kak ste došle do dr.Reša.Jeste li zvali doktora ili ste slale mail.
Koji je način uspješniji i brži?

----------


## kiki30

hrki,ja sam poslala mail i isti dan dobila odgovor

----------


## butterfly101

> Bok!
> Nešto sam zaboravila pitati,a to je kak ste došle do dr.Reša.Jeste li zvali doktora ili ste slale mail.
> Koji je način uspješniji i brži?


Ja sam ti da ne idem tamo samo radi konzultacija, sve detaljno napisala u mail, od terapije koju sam koristila,koliko j.s dobila,sta se opl.sta nije,sve u detalje. Onda sam u toku dana ili drugi dan dobila odgovor koju th. da kupim i kada da počnem uzimat i kako. Tako da sam poslije išla dva puta u Ljubljanu na folikulom. 8. i 10.dan kada sam odma dobila i štopericu, onda sam nakon dva ili tri dana išla u Postojnu na punkciju pa transfer. Sve skupa 4. puta.
Koristila sam Suprefaci i Merional, tako da smo to išli kupit u Mađarsku, do granice,voziš se sve po autoputu oko 2.30h.ti treba od Ljubljane,ako ideš kod njega na konzultacije produžiš,s tim da vodiš računa, ako ideš, ljekarna radi do 17.oo h, i nemaju pojma niti jedan jezik osim Mađarskog,pa pitaš Reša da ti napiše recept. 
Isplati se jer te cijela th dođe oko 300 €. Suprefact ti je 15€ pa si kupiš dva ako ti slučajno fali, jer meni nije bilo dovoljno,menga mi je kasnila pa sam ga duže koristila!
Javi šta si riješila, baš me zanima, meni je on suupeeer, iako čovijek od malo riječi,ali sve šta ga pitaš objasni! Ja sam tamo bila jako zadovoljna,bez obzira što nismo uspjeli!
Sad sam u Rijeci na početku postupka,pa ćemo vidjeti, imam gratis 6.puta....hm :Rolling Eyes:  ..nadam se da mi neće trebat, ali idem probat tu 2 puta,pa ako ne uspijem vraćam se ja kod njega!  Imam već plan.....eh

----------


## Inesz

Cure, molila bih da mi netko da tel. broj bolnice u MB za dogovor oko konzultacije. Broj koji sam našla na njihovim stranicama-javlja da je npostojeći. Hvala

----------


## Gabi

> Cure, molila bih da mi netko da tel. broj bolnice u MB za dogovor oko konzultacije. Broj koji sam našla na njihovim stranicama-javlja da je npostojeći. Hvala


Uvijek sam dobila sestru Jasnu na ovaj broj *++386 31 577 101.* To je mob. i nekad zna biti isključen, budi uporna. Pokušaj poslati e-mail ako ti nije hitno pa šta prije uleti.

----------


## nina977

> Cure, molila bih da mi netko da tel. broj bolnice u MB za dogovor oko konzultacije. Broj koji sam našla na njihovim stranicama-javlja da je npostojeći. Hvala


Inesz,ja sam im poslala mail i pozvali su me za nekih 1.5 mj na konzultacije.Ako ti je hitno budi uporna na telefonu i vjerujem da ćeš ih dobit.Sretno!

----------


## hrki

Bok,curke!
Evo konačno sam dobila odgovor na dva maila koje sam poslala dr.Rešu kako bih se naručila na konzultacije.Na odgovor sam malo poduže čekala jer je bio na jednom kongresu ,ali na kraju se čekanje isplatilo.Za konzultacije smo naručeni 18.08.u 16 sati,a IVF bi bio u rujnu.Zanima me dali sa sobom moram uzeti apsolutno sve papire koje imam i nalaze od vađenja krvi( krvna grupa,markeri idr.).Jeste sve ljekove kupovale kod njega ili ima nešto što je kod nas jeftinije?Jedva čekam konzultacije i deveti mjesec i svima vam šaljem veliki pozdrav!

----------


## kiki30

hrki i mene to zanima,ja idem 01.08 na konzultacije ali ću ići u 9 mjesecu na ivf.baš sam i ja mislila pitat šta uzet sa sobom pa evo i ja čekam odgovore  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Ja sam sa sobom imala papire spermiograma koje je letimicno pogledao jer se kod njega uzorak pogleda na licu mjesta. To i nije bas puno proucavao. Pitao me da li sam slucajno radila hsg i jedino sto je uzeo i prilozio u nas karton je nalaz za HIV i hepatitis. Ja sam imala samo nalaz krvi (obican nalaz krvne slike koju redovno radim kod doktorice opce prakse),markere i nalaze briseva(nije pogledao). Ako slucajno nemate nalaze markera samo vam kaze da ih donesete naknadno. Nema tamo maltretiranja i slanja okolo po papire. Ne morate se puno maltretirati time. Glavno da imate papire o prijasnjim pokusajima da se vidi sta i kako. 
A sto se tice ljekova mozete kod njega a i mozete drugdje kupovati. On sam to napomene. Mi smo kupovali kod njega jer nam se nije dalo lutati okolo. Kupis samo onoliko koliko ti treba ali ne dobijes racun. Jednostavno brzo i mirno.

----------


## Marchie37

> Cure, molila bih da mi netko da tel. broj bolnice u MB za dogovor oko konzultacije. Broj koji sam našla na njihovim stranicama-javlja da je npostojeći. Hvala


Uz protokol za ožujak 2011. sam dobila broj 00 306 2 321 24 62, sestra se javlja između 9 - 14 i 14 - 15 h. Možda ih uspiješ dobiti. Na broj s njihovih stranica mislim da već dugo nitko ne odgovara.

Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Marchie37, hvala! Jučer sam zvala bezbroj puta-za broj koji je naveden na webu javlja da je pogrešan.

----------


## Inesz

MB-na brojeve sa weba nitko se ne javlja. Sestra Jasna odgovara na mail. broj telefona za narudžbe za pregled i konzultacije: 
+386 2 321 2462 između 14 i 15 sati.

----------


## tasha

Bok curke, ja sam kod Reša u postupku bila u 12 mj, neuspješno. Kod njega smo kupili Diphereline, a Merionale u Mađarskoj jer su duplo jeftiniji, a ono što nam je ostalo on je po istoj cijeni otkupio od nas. Sa sobom smo ponijeli sve papire , ali ga ništa pretjerano nije zanimalo. Pozdrav i sretno



> Bok,curke!
> Evo konačno sam dobila odgovor na dva maila koje sam poslala dr.Rešu kako bih se naručila na konzultacije.Na odgovor sam malo poduže čekala jer je bio na jednom kongresu ,ali na kraju se čekanje isplatilo.Za konzultacije smo naručeni 18.08.u 16 sati,a IVF bi bio u rujnu.Zanima me dali sa sobom moram uzeti apsolutno sve papire koje imam i nalaze od vađenja krvi( krvna grupa,markeri idr.).Jeste sve ljekove kupovale kod njega ili ima nešto što je kod nas jeftinije?Jedva čekam konzultacije i deveti mjesec i svima vam šaljem veliki pozdrav!

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## hrki

Hvala,Tasha na odgovoru.
Pozdrav!

----------


## butterfly101

HRKI - ja sam imala neke osnovne lab.nalaze,spermiogram i ništa više.Ali on mi to nije niti pogledao,mm je dao bočicu i morao je ić dati uzorak,tako da je odmah napravio spermiogram-ne dobiješ nalaz,a za to je vrijeme mene pogledao na uzv.Što se tiće terapije ja sam ti sve detaljno napisala u gornjem postu,kod nas ne možeš proči jeftinije,eventualno skuplje,jer sam negdije pročitala da je kod nas suprefact oko 500kn,zato sam ti napisala ako ideš u mađarsku da si kupiš dva komada,u slučaju da ti zafali (jer meni je).

----------


## Inesz

Cure, da li Univerzitetni klinični center Ljubljana radi IVF za strane državljanje, uz plaćanje naravno? Čini mi se da tu informaciju nisam uspjela naći na forumuma, već se samo spominju Maribor i dr. Reš.
TNX

----------


## sabas

Drage trudilice dugo citam vas forum i nalazim mnogo korisnih informacija imamo termin u martu u Mariboru, ICSI . Draga Inesz KC Ljubljana prima 'samoplacenike' mi smo prosle godine u septembru imali neuspjesan ICSI Ja sam proslijedila email dr Eda Bokal i dobili smo termin za prvi razgovor-konsultacije za manje od mjesec dana (maj) mjesec obzirom da su nastupali godisnji odmori postupak je bio u septembru Inace termin se dobije jako brzo Koliko se jsecam da ICSI kosta oko 1100 EUR

----------


## kiki30

inez,koliko ja znam kod dr. Reša u Ljubljanu se ide na pregled i folikumetrije a na punkciju i transfer u Postojnu.možda pod Postojnu?
ja u ponedjeljak idem na dogovor kod dr. Reša i jedva čekam da opet krenem...  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

*kiki30*, dr. Reš je privatnik i nema veze s UKC Ljubljanom. Ima opcija cijeli IVF odraditi u Ljubljani.
inesz, zašto ih ne nazoveš i pitaš, evo na njihovoj stranici stoji:
Pon-Pet 
11:00-14:00

naročanje za IVF postopek na tel. št. 01/ 231 82 45



Naravno ne zaboravi 00386 1 ...

----------


## Inesz

cure, hvala vam! pitat ću u UKC Ljubljana.

----------


## Snekica

> Ima opcija cijeli IVF odraditi u Ljubljani.


Da li znate ako postoji opcija da se sve odradi u Postojni?

----------


## marisela

> inez,koliko ja znam kod dr. Reša u Ljubljanu se ide na pregled i folikumetrije a na punkciju i transfer u Postojnu.možda pod Postojnu?
> ja u ponedjeljak idem na dogovor kod dr. Reša i jedva čekam da opet krenem...


kiki30 samo želim od srca da ti ovaj put bude uspješan. A ja se nadam za tobom tamo negdje na kraj 9 mjeseca.. još jednom 
sretno.

----------


## kiki30

marisela,hvala ti  :Smile:  vjerujem da će ovo biti plodna jesen  :Smile: 
ja sam uvijek optimista,puna nade i vjere u uspjeh da me ponekad čisto strah da ću se opet jako razočarat.
sretno i tebi,neka bude treća sreća !!  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

kiki, draga, da ti  i ovdje pozelim srecu u ponedjeljak! 
drzim fige!

----------


## hrki

kiki30 sretno sutra i da nam svima bude jesen plodna.I ja ću uskoro za tobom. 

            Pusa i sretno! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

cure,puno vam hvala ! :Heart: 
ja spremna,malo sam nervozna i malo me strah šta će mi reći za moje nalaze ali nadam se da ćemo se sve dogovoriti
javim se sutra s izvješćem  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*kiki*, puno sreće, jedva čekam vijesti!

----------


## tikki

Kiki sretno na dogovoru! Svakako nam javi kako je bilo  :Smile:  

Mi idemo u četvrtak u Ljubljanu na prvi pregled... Nadam se da smo sa sljedećom M u postupku.

----------


## kiki30

evo me,stigli doma.promjenio mi je terapiju,počinjem s 2dc e sad tu baš ne razumjem što piše mislim da je orcalutran i purecon-neznam dal sam dobro napisala. od supruga spermiogram,tako-tako meni endom. ok ali imam par cistica,kao ništa strašno ali odkud sad nikad ih nisam imala :Evil or Very Mad: -jedino me malo zbunilo jer kad sam mu pokazala moje krvne nalaze(mthfr i pai-homozigot)rekao je da to nema veze i da je to sve ok. :Rolling Eyes: neznam ,možda da probam pitat za još jedno mišljenje ali opet mislim da bi on trebao znat dal je to dobro ili nije.u postupak mogu krenut sad za 15 dana ali meni baš ne odgovara pa ću pustiti za početak 9 mjeseca ili točnije 04.9 počinje bockanje!!!
e da još se začudio kako mi je to već 5 pokušaj,pa kako da se nije uhvatilo,pa možda i vaše stanice nisu kvalitetne,možda je ipak mm u pitanju,to me malo zasmetalo-ja govorim pa i ja bi htjela znat zašto se do sad nije primilo! :Mad: 
ali dobro sve u svemu idemo dalje,sad još ovaj ciklus da prođe i krećemo!!! :Yes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> evo me,stigli doma.promjenio mi je terapiju,počinjem s 2dc e sad tu baš ne razumjem što piše mislim da je orcalutran i purecon-neznam dal sam dobro napisala. od supruga spermiogram,tako-tako meni endom. ok ali imam par cistica,kao ništa strašno ali odkud sad nikad ih nisam imala-jedino me malo zbunilo jer kad sam mu pokazala moje krvne nalaze(mthfr i pai-homozigot)rekao je da to nema veze i da je to sve ok.neznam ,možda da probam pitat za još jedno mišljenje ali opet mislim da bi on trebao znat dal je to dobro ili nije.u postupak mogu krenut sad za 15 dana ali meni baš ne odgovara pa ću pustiti za početak 9 mjeseca ili točnije 04.9 počinje bockanje!!!
> e da još se začudio kako mi je to već 5 pokušaj,pa kako da se nije uhvatilo,pa možda i vaše stanice nisu kvalitetne,možda je ipak mm u pitanju,to me malo zasmetalo-ja govorim pa i ja bi htjela znat zašto se do sad nije primilo!
> ali dobro sve u svemu idemo dalje,sad još ovaj ciklus da prođe i krećemo!!!


Ja mislim da ti dr. Reš uopće ne gleda imunologiju, ima liječnika koji smatraju da to nije uzrok neplodnosti i ne pridaju tome neki značaj, tako da ako misliš da tu nešto ne štima mislim da ćeš morati negdje drugdje tražiti mišljenje u vezi toga

----------


## eva133

*Kiki* bitno je da ti ideš u postupak, a doktor valjda zna jesu nalazi ok ili ne.
Izdržat ćeš još mjesec dana, a onda krećeš u nove pobjede. Vjerujem da će se sada uhvatiti i što je najvažnije-biti sve u redu.
Opusti se i psihički se pripremi i želim ti naravno puno sreće.

----------


## Aurora*

*kiki30* lijekovi koje spominjes su Orgalutran i Puregon. 

Sto se tvojih nalaza u vezi mutacija tice malo je doktora koji tome polazu paznju. Prava steta sto se i dr. Res malo vise s time na pozabavi. Ali obzirom na njegov nacin rada to i ne cudi previse. U svakom slucaju, ti *kiki30* imas ozbiljne mutacije i obzirom na vec jednu izgubljenu trudnocu obavezno potrazi drugo misljenje (preporucujem dr. Radoncica). Mislim da bez heparina ne bi trebala ici u sljedeci postupak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

potpisujem Auroru, mislim da ti nije svejedno ostaviti tolike novce za novi postupak a ishod je vrlo upitan s tvojom dijagnozom tako da se ja ne bih previše oslanjala na sreću

----------


## tikki

I mi smo bili na dogovoru kod dr. reša i isto imamo promjenu terapije (menopuri i diphereline)... Nadam se da će biti dobra reakcija, do sada sam bila na gonalima... pa me nekako strah promjena, ali doktor misli da sam na gonale slabo reagirala (20ak gonala = 7 JS). Mi krećemo, nadam se, u 8 mjesecu osim ako mi ne urani M, onda čekamo 9 zbog nekih obaveza.

----------


## lasta

Evo i ja pocela sa estrofemom i za 11 dana prvi pregled. I da istina dr.Reš se malo bavi raznoraznim nalazima. Jedva je pogledao moj nalaz krvi.
Ako imalo sumnjas mozda on i nije doktor za tebe,jer smatram da za tako nesto moras imati povjerenje u dr. To ti govorim zbog tebe jer ako svaki njegov postupak cini kod tebe dvojbu biti ce ti tesko i samo ces se bespotrebno isfrustrirati. Ipak je to puno novca znam da je zelja velika ali ti si najvaznija i ako si nesigurna neces imati mira.

----------


## hrki

Bokić,curke!
Evo i ja se spremam za prve konzultacije kod dr.Reša.Naručeni smo za sutra u 16 sati iskreno se nadam da će sve proći dobro i da krećemo u devetom mjesecu u novi postupak.Velik pozdrav svima,čujemo se!

----------


## ValaMala

*hrki*, sretnooo! Neka ti bude kao i nama (bez komplikacija, naravno) najsretnije na svijetu! Čitala si sigurno, ali budi spremna, dr. Reš je brz, izravan, uvijek jako direktan, ali i predivan čovjek. Sutra će tebe pregledati, zajedno s vama pogledati spermiogram muža i onda ćete odlučiti o terapiji i sve dogovoriti o tome kada krećete i tako to. Puno vibrica od zadovoljne "Rešovke"

----------


## hrki

Hvala,ValaMala na ljepim željama i riječima ohrabrenja.
Želim ti od srca da uživaš sa svojom bebicom i šaljem ti veliku pusu!

----------


## marisela

> Hvala,ValaMala na ljepim željama i riječima ohrabrenja.
> Želim ti od srca da uživaš sa svojom bebicom i šaljem ti veliku pusu!


hrki sretno od srca želim da budu samo ljepe vjesti i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## hrki

Bok!
Evo stigli smo prije pola sata doma.Od danas počinjem sa terapijom utrogestanima 2*1,kako bi dobila menstruaciju.Od 25.08.krećemo sa pikanjem Dipherelineom 0,1
drugi dan ciklusa vidimo se na ultrazvuku i onda krećemo sa merionalom.Dr.Reš je rekao da su najveći problem moji policistični jajnici(nije mogao vjerovati da sam u prošlom postupku imala stimulaciju od samo 9 i pol Gonala F a rezultat je 13 j.s.).On smatra da zbog tolikog broja j.s. nisu baš i neke kvalitete dok je biolgica Lana bila zadovoljna njihovom kvalitetom isto kao i dr.Lučinger.Sada sam malo uznemirena i zabrinuta zbog toga .Pozdrav!

----------


## ValaMala

Ma ništa ne brini. On ti je takav, uvijek će reći ono što misli i na što sumnja, no to ne znači da nećeš imati prekrasnu reakciju, osobito zato što si već imala super stanice. Misli pozitivno i velike čestitke na startu!

----------


## butterfly101

> Bok!
> Evo stigli smo prije pola sata doma.Od danas počinjem sa terapijom utrogestanima 2*1,kako bi dobila menstruaciju.Od 25.08.krećemo sa pikanjem Dipherelineom 0,1
> drugi dan ciklusa vidimo se na ultrazvuku i onda krećemo sa merionalom.Dr.Reš je rekao da su najveći problem moji policistični jajnici(nije mogao vjerovati da sam u prošlom postupku imala stimulaciju od samo 9 i pol Gonala F a rezultat je 13 j.s.).On smatra da zbog tolikog broja j.s. nisu baš i neke kvalitete dok je biolgica Lana bila zadovoljna njihovom kvalitetom isto kao i dr.Lučinger.Sada sam malo uznemirena i zabrinuta zbog toga .Pozdrav!


Želim ti puno sreće i naravno uspijeh!
Di si kupila th i koliko si platila,dali je još uvijek ista cijena postupka,kad sam ja bila posupak me koštao 1100 € ?

----------


## kiki30

hrki ,puno sreće !! ja počinjem negdje oko 04.09 i jedva čekam !!
butterfly,cijena je ista 1100 e

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure, :Wink:  ma želim vam sreću kod dr.Reša, vjerujte i ja bi najradje opet kod njega, možda baš zato što nedaje nikakvu lažnu nadu,kod njega nema okolišanja, meni je on :Heart:  zakon!!!
Nadam se ako stignem skupiti novce,a u ri ne naprave ništa evo i mene za vama!
Sretno i javljajte se malo češće :Klap: ,da vidim kako vam ide!!!!
Samo me zanima dali ste išle po merional u mađarsku ili vam je on dao, i dali je Dipherelineom 0,1 isto kao Suprefact, koliko vas je došlo i di se nabavi? Hvala

----------


## tikki

Butterfly, meni je doktor Reš rekao da si izaberem hocu li sprej ili diphereline s tim da sam kod njega mogla kupiti inijekcije, pa mi je to bilo jednostavnije negontražiti sprej.

----------


## lasta

Evo da se javim. Mi smo jucer imali FET. Cekamo ß 04.09. Nema guzve.

----------


## lasta

butterfly101 ja znam cetri para koji su bili u ri na postupku i uspjeli su. nisam bas citala puno njihov forum ali malo se rijeka popravila :Klap:

----------


## hrki

Bokić!
Prvo hvala svima na lijepim željama i ja vama također želim da ova jesen bude plodonosna bez obzira gdje se postupci radili.Da, dobro je kiki30 napisala cijena postupka je 1100 eura.Dipherleine 0,1 sam kupila kod njega 1 injekcija košta 7 eura, a cijena merionala je 20 eura jedna ampula i njih ću najvjerojatnije kupovati tamo.Možete mi molim vas reći na kojem izlazu sa autoceste se točno silazi ,budući da smo mi izašli na Ljubljana jug pa smo se malo vozili po centru ljubljane  :Laughing:  i oko koliko sati ste već bile tamo kada ste išle na UZV.

----------


## ValaMala

Za uzv/folikulometrije on je tamo već od 5, tako da što prije dođete, to bolje.

----------


## tikki

Hrki ides za Ljubljana-Podutik izlaz i onda na prema Podutiku (nakon izlaza lijevo) i onda druga ulica desno je bratov babnik  :Smile:  od izlaza s autoputa do ordinacije je cca 3 minute. 

Mi smo prosli put u pola 6... Malo je bila guzva na granici, nadamo se drugi put doci 15ak minuta ranije  :Smile:  ulazi se na uzv po redu, mi smo bili 4 pa smo cekali nekih pola sata.

----------


## butterfly101

Hej cure, hvala na odgovoru!
Ma nekako mi se čini puno 20€ po ampuli,jer koliko se sječam mene je 20amp i suprefact u Mađarskoj koštao 300€.

A što se tiće dolaska na uzv mi smo već u 4.45h bili tamo i on je već bio u ordinaciji,samo smo čekali :Cekam:  da nam onaj portir otvori vrata,tako da smo uvijek bili prvi.Ali to ti ide tamo stvarno jako brzo,tako da ako nisi prva brzo češ biti na redu.Ja sam čak stigla na posao u 8 sati.

A kad sam došla prvi put,nisam ja znala kakav je postupak i kao u svakoj ordinaciji ja sam ušla i sjela,ali kad me on vidio,pita on mene da šta sam ja došla,a ja ne kužim  :Shock: :na šta on misli,a još tako rano! Kaže on meni,nemamo mi vremena,idemo brzo,brzo,u kabinu i na stol... tako da sam u buduće znala da ćim dodjem, moj muž stavlja papire na stol a ja se što brže skidam i skaćem na uzv :Very Happy: ..a smješan je,kad izlaziš moraš pustit otvorena vrata jer on odma viće "idemo dalje,brzo brzo..." 

Uglavnom tako sve brzo riješiš da na kraju dana nemaš pojma da si uopće negde bila,nije stres kao kod nas u hr gdje moraš uzet slobodan dan da biš otišla na uzv ili konzultacije!

----------


## hrki

Bok,cure!
Evo mi smo krenuli u postupak.kako je menstruacija stigla u petak u subotu smo bili kod dr.reša dobila sam menopure i krenuli smo sa pikanjem.1 menopur 75 i 1 dipherline 0,1 i u petak se vidimo na uzv.

----------


## butterfly101

*hrki* sretno s pikanjem,neka urodi plodom! :Wink:

----------


## seka35

hrki,sretno  i nek ti bude kao meni ! ja sutra 31 tjedan i polako sam pocela da odbrojavam ,a pacijentica sam dr. res -a i kod njega mi uspjelo od prve ,a u mariboru sam bila prije tog cetiri puta...
zelim ti da ishod bude kao i kod mene

----------


## lasta

Seka 35 zar vec 31??? Kako to brzo prolazi. Evo kod mene nista dobro,u subotu sam pocela lagano krvariti a danas sve vise i vise. Dr. naredio mirovanje s obzirom da je to 5-ti dan nakon transfera i da to nista ne treba znaciti,mada smo se mi oprostili sa ovim pokusajem. Vidjet cemo kako ce biti sutra.
Hrki~~~neka budes sretnija od nas

----------


## kiki30

hrki,sretno !!!!! 
ja čekam nedjelju da dobijem mengu pa drugo jutro kod dr. Reša-nismo se sjetili pitat ga da li se treba najavit ili samo da dođemo 2dc poslije 5h?

----------


## ValaMala

Ne treba se najavljivati, nakon što se prođe onaj prvi uvodni pregled i razgovor. Dakle samo dođite što ranije, već nakon 5. I sretno!!

----------


## butterfly101

*kiki30* za koju trepaiju ste se dogovorili,di je nabavljaš i koliko €urići? 
Mene nekako vuće da se vratim za ovaj 4.postupak opet kod njega ali me malo financije :Rolling Eyes:  zafrkavaju,pa zato pitam da si znam napravit neku računicu jer neznam ako bi opet do Mađarske po Merionale, pretpostavljam da bi mi mogao promjenit th. budući se u prva 3 puta nije ništa desilo!

----------


## kiki30

promjenio mi je terapiju-za promjenu samo ću se bockat 8-9 dana a inače sam uvijek bila na dugom protokolu.od njega ćemo kupit inekcije a
uzimat ću Orgalutran-koštaju 120 eura i puregon one se 600eura-iskreno nisam se ni raspitivala koliko mi dođu kod nas ili preko u ljekarni

----------


## seka35

kiki,neka ti bude sretno i uspjesno! meni je kratki protokol kod dr. resa bio dobitni! evo danas sam tocno 31 nedjelja i zelim ti isti ishod kao i kod mene

----------


## kiki30

seka,hvala ti.. joj,ne mogu vjerovati da si već u 31tt !!! sjećam se kad si betu objavila ... ja vjerujem u ovaj postupak i nadam se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Kiki drzim fige da je promjena protokola tocno ta karika koja nedostaje  :Smile:  i da ce biti pun pogodak! 

Seka35, tvoje rijeci su jako ohrabrujuce. Iako sam ja i prvi puta bila u kratkom protokolu, nadam se da je promjena terapije dala mozda bolju kvalitetu JS i nadam se da cemo imati kvalitetne embrije za transfer koji ce ostati sa mnom  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

> seka,hvala ti.. joj,ne mogu vjerovati da si već u 31tt !!! sjećam se kad si betu objavila ... ja vjerujem u ovaj postupak i nadam se najboljem


kiki,ja te vec vidim kao trudnicu  ! 
 taj kratki protokol ti moze biti dobitni kao i meni... ja sam u mariboru imala dugi ,pa nista. jedva cekam da budes trudnica

----------


## seka35

> Kiki drzim fige da je promjena protokola tocno ta karika koja nedostaje  i da ce biti pun pogodak! 
> 
> Seka35, tvoje rijeci su jako ohrabrujuce. Iako sam ja i prvi puta bila u kratkom protokolu, nadam se da je promjena terapije dala mozda bolju kvalitetu JS i nadam se da cemo imati kvalitetne embrije za transfer koji ce ostati sa mnom


zelim ti isti ishod kao i kod mene i ja vjerujem da je sad dobitni

----------


## kiki30

seka,hvala ti... :Yes: 
evo mene danas iznenadila menga,došla čak 4 dana prije :Shock: ,na 22dc!dobila negdje oko 13h ,znači da mi se isto danas računa kao prvi dan,jel tako? inače mi dođe uvijek odmah ujutro ali evo po tome sutra u 5h sam kod dr. Reš-a i startam s pikanjem i jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

To te to kiki! Sretno! I neka je postupak dobitni!

----------


## butterfly101

Joo.KIKI30 super,  :Wink: želim ti sreću sa pikanjem i neka bude sve super! 
Najrađe bi ti rekla da pozdraviš dr.Reša, meni je on stvarno zakon! :Bye:

----------


## hrki

kiki30 želim da ti ovaj put uspije.
Možda smo se ujutro i sreli kod dr.Reša mi smo bili drugi po redu ,a vi ispred nas.
Meni je dodao još jednu ampulicu menopura(znači 2 dnevno )i u utorak ponovo na uzv.
Bio je zadovoljan viđenim , folikulići su se izdvojili na svakom jajniku par njih i sada samo trebaju rasti.
          Pozdrav!

----------


## kiki30

hrki,onda smo se sreli,da mi smo došli prvi  :Smile:  evo jutro se bocnula i sad mi rekao kao svaka 24h-znači sutra ustajanje u 5h i bockanje  :Smile:  ili mogu u 7h?prije sam uvijek u 7h ujutro i to mi je baš pasalo.
ja idem na ultrazvuk u čet. to mi je 8dc pa ćeo vidjeti,ja još sutra radim i onda sam uzela bolovanje  :Smile: 
hrki super za folikule,da ih bude čim više.. šta je danas bio prvi ultrazvuk?kad planiraš punkciju?
kako su mi ovaj mj. stvari uranile par dna,sve mi se poremetilo-u subotu idem na svadbu,nadam se da neće bit punkcija u ned. s obzirom da imam kratke cikluse  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## seka35

> seka,hvala ti...
> evo mene danas iznenadila menga,došla čak 4 dana prije,na 22dc!dobila negdje oko 13h ,znači da mi se isto danas računa kao prvi dan,jel tako? inače mi dođe uvijek odmah ujutro ali evo po tome sutra u 5h sam kod dr. Reš-a i startam s pikanjem i jedva čekam


kiki ,samo naprijed ! upornost se uvijek isplati ,vidjet ces! ja ti zelim svu srecu i da sto prije budes trudna ,a s obzirom na dr. resa kod njega ide sve tako brzo i ja vjerujem da ces nam  brzo i objaviti pozitivnu betu

----------


## seka35

hrki , tebi  zelim isti ishod kao kod mene ...

----------


## hrki

Hvala ,seka!
Evo ja sam danas malo više napuhnuta,baš me zanima šta će dr.sutra reći na uzv.Vjerojatno ću znati kad će punkcija i nadam se da neće doći do hiperstimulacije.
Kiki30 kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## kiki30

ej,meni je danas 5dc,neznam tu i tamo osjetim jajnike i to je to..baš kao da i ne dobivam terapiju,možda je još rano,do sad sam uvijek bila na dužem protokolu-a neznam vidjet će u četvrtak kako reagiram  :Smile: 
ajde sretno sutra i javi se s novostima  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

cure,drago mi je da ste dobro i super što ste zajedno u postupku,barem ste si prava podrška! :Love: 
Kad sam ja bila u postupku kod Reša, isto sam se osjećala napuhnuto ali nakon štoperice osjetila bih jajnike i kad bi se sjela,kao da imam nekakav pritisak.Mislim da je sve to normalno,nemojte se brinut za hiperstimulaciju,ako vidi 8dc na uzv da je već spremno za punkciju,bit će puncija prije. Ja sam znala imat po 13 folikula, jednom sam imala punkciju na 9.dc a drugi put sa istom th na 14dc. 
Cure, želim Vam sreću i redovito čitam sta pišete i prolazite!!! :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, puno puno srece! Nemojte brinuti vezano za hiperstimulaciju, ako ce se slucano i dogoditi, to nece biti prije punkcije i transfera. Ona se obicno u laanom obliku pocne javljati nekoliko dana nakon punkcije, no ukoliko nema trudnoce, sve se smiri. U slucau trudnoce, zbog stvaranja sve vece kolicine hcg hormona koji ju jako pospjesuje, dogodi se da ona podivlja.

No nije to ako strasno i nece utjecati na trudnocu. Vazno je samo da obratite paznju na simptome. Meni je glavni bio jaka napuhnutost, ne kao od stimulacije nego doista velik trbuh kao u 2 tromjesecju trudnoce. Nisam mogla uspravno hodati, nego sao pognuto, a kasnije je kenula i bol i pritisak. 

Znam cure koje su po uputi dr, svoju hs samo doma prelezale uz puuuno tekucine i strogo mirovanje, a ja sam lezala u bolnici na infuzijama, fragminu... Oko 2 i pol tjedna i smirilo se. Janicima treba duze od toga da dodu u prvotnu velicinu, no sve to nije strasno. Bila sam presretna sto smo uspjeli i to nesto mirovaja mi nije bilo tesko.

I da, s druge strane, ja sam iznimno sklona hs, dogodila mi se vec na samo 12 gonala, a punktirano mi je preko 25 folikula. Ako normalno reagirate na stimulaciju, nije vjerojatno da ce se dogoditi hs. Moj savjet, piti iso napitke ( ispsport, prosport...) jer jako nadoknaduju elektrolite.

Pusa svima i nista ne brinite, u tako izvrsnim ste rukama. I muz i ja smo nakon trasfera vise puta pricali s dr. resom na telefon i uvijek je bio tu za nas u vezi bilo cega i tako iskreno presretan kada sam zatrudnjela.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, puno puno srece! Nemojte brinuti vezano za hiperstimulaciju, ako ce se slucano i dogoditi, to nece biti prije punkcije i transfera. Ona se obicno u laanom obliku pocne javljati nekoliko dana nakon punkcije, no ukoliko nema trudnoce, sve se smiri. U slucau trudnoce, zbog stvaranja sve vece kolicine hcg hormona koji ju jako pospjesuje, dogodi se da ona podivlja.

No nije to ako strasno i nece utjecati na trudnocu. Vazno je samo da obratite paznju na simptome. Meni je glavni bio jaka napuhnutost, ne kao od stimulacije nego doista velik trbuh kao u 2 tromjesecju trudnoce. Nisam mogla uspravno hodati, nego sao pognuto, a kasnije je kenula i bol i pritisak. 

Znam cure koje su po uputi dr, svoju hs samo doma prelezale uz puuuno tekucine i strogo mirovanje, a ja sam lezala u bolnici na infuzijama, fragminu... Oko 2 i pol tjedna i smirilo se. Janicima treba duze od toga da dodu u prvotnu velicinu, no sve to nije strasno. Bila sam presretna sto smo uspjeli i to nesto mirovaja mi nije bilo tesko.

I da, s druge strane, ja sam iznimno sklona hs, dogodila mi se vec na samo 12 gonala, a punktirano mi je preko 25 folikula. Ako normalno reagirate na stimulaciju, nije vjerojatno da ce se dogoditi hs. Moj savjet, piti iso napitke ( ispsport, prosport...) jer jako nadoknaduju elektrolite.

Pusa svima i nista ne brinite, u tako izvrsnim ste rukama. I muz i ja smo nakon trasfera vise puta pricali s dr. resom na telefon i uvijek je bio tu za nas u vezi bilo cega i tako iskreno presretan kada sam zatrudnjela.

----------


## hrki

Bokić!
Eto mi se vratili sa uzv.Dr.Reš je zadovoljan folikulići se dobro razvijaju ima ih dosta ,ali ne previše .Endometrij je super kako je rekao ,sljedeći uzv je u petak a po njegovim riječima punkcija bi trebala biti u nedjelju. :Very Happy: 
         Veeelika pusa svima!

----------


## habibbi

Danas sam se prikljucila forumu iako vas stalno citam, samo da dam svježe informacije!
Naime, ja sam jucer cijeli dan zvala brojeve sa njihove brojeve sa web stranice...medutim nista...javila mi se neka gospođa, izbrbljala nesto na slovenskom i sklopila...nis je nisam razumila, pa je moja kolegica, inace slovenka zvala direktno informacije i dobila kliniku Maribor i teta sa centrale je rekla da se nazove nju na broj 00386 2321 1000 i traži ginekologija, upisi za konzultacije se vrše od 13,00-15,00 sati svaki dan
ja bas nisam imala mira pa sam i poslala mail na  ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si i tražila konzultacije kod Dr. Vlaisavljevića, sestra mi je odmah danas u 6,59 odgovorila kako mogu zakazati termin i preko mail samo da sad trenutno nema slobodnih termina i kako ce Dr. Vlaisavljević napravit raspored termina za 10 mjesec i neka joj posaljem isti mail krajem 9. mjeseca

Nadam se da sam pomogla barem malo  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

hrki,super vijesti !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ajme mene sve više strah četvrtka i 1 ultrazvuka,nadam se da će bit sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

kiki30 biti ce sve ok.

----------


## Maxime

cure budite na oprezu sto se tice simptomima hiperstimulacije!
ja sam ju imala prije punkcije, imala sam srecu i moja HS sada vec ima 4,5 god  :Smile: 
nakon transfera i pozitivne bete sam pila nemoguce kolicine vode i manje vise mirovala jer su mi jajnici bili 5x normalne velicine.

u slucaju: nadutog bolnog trbuha, nemogucnost piskenja, teskog disanja odmah treba potraziti strucnu pomoc!

----------


## ina33

Potpisujem Maxime. Ne može se reći nemojte brinut oko hiperstimulacije (ValaMala, sori, ali moram te tu ispraviti), naime, ona nije toliko kritična za održavanje trudnoće, to je točno, barem kako sam ja skužila, ali može doslovno ženi ugrozit život. Jedna hiperstimulacija je, uz kraval nakon antibebi kod dodirko, bila najozbiljnija direktna posljedica IVF tretmana koju sam u svojem "stažu" vidjela.

Naime, kod jake hiperstimulacije se može toliko napunit tijelo vodom da može doći u pluća. Jedna me cura iz ST-a, nazvala, ono, mirna, nakon što joj je njena ekipa suboraca rekla "ništa se ne brini, to ti je sve OK" i kad sam joj digla paniku javila se svojim dr-ovima na UZV, HS bila takva daje provela mjesec dana na intenzivnoj, s infuzijama - blizanačka trudnoća.

Dakle, ponavljam - hiperstimulacija (jaka) je jedna od najopasnijih posljedica po ženu, mani sad bebu, ali ženi može doć' glave, a samim time i bebi. Ne zanemarivati simtome, imate genijalno opisano po tablici u Rodinoj brošuri što znači "jako", a u slučaju dvojbi - javit se svom MPO doktoru koji je radio postupak ili u najbližu bolnicu/giniću.

----------


## ValaMala

Slazem se sa svime sto su cure napisale o HS. Niposto nisam htjela reci da je bezazlena, ona doista moze biti kobna po zivot zene i naravno i bebe. Nakon onog sto sam prosla, ja bih bila zadnja koja bih tvrdila da je to lagano i bezopasno. Napisala sam da sam ja lezala u bolnici na prakticki cjelodnevnim infuzijama po odluci mojeg dr, ali i to da znam cure koje su imale blaze slucajeve, pa uz puno tekucine pelezale to doma, po naputku svojih dr. U svakom slucaju misljenja sam da je odgovorno pratiti svoje tijelo i na vrijeme se javiti doktoru.

Ono sto sam mislila kada sam rekla da je nepotrebno brinuti, je to da u ovoj fazi stimulacije ne brinu unaprijed hoce li se dogoditi HS, jer su razna boluckanja janika i napuhnutost (ne ogromna) sasvim normalne za vrijeme stimulacije. Zelim vam svima uspjesne postupke i ni traga HS!

----------


## ina33

Yes, potpisujem zadnji paragraf.

----------


## hrki

Kiki30 ,
sretno sutra i vrati se sa lijepim vijestima! :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## butterfly101

kiki SRETNO...... :Joggler:

----------


## kiki30

ej,cure! evo prvi ultrazvuk obavljen,sve super,endometrij,folikulići,na lijevoj strani više na desnoj manje,doktor zadovoljan,da sam dobro reagirala i ja sretna !!
u subotu još jedan ultrazvuk i u pon. se planira punkcija!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Kiki30 bas mi je drago :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

SUPER kiki30, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

kiki30 super za folikule :Very Happy: ,~~~~~~~~~~ neka u njima bude što ljepših stanica :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

HS navodno pospjesuje trudnocu a kada beta HcG raste, i HS se pojacava.
S prvom HS nisam mogla disati, imala sam strasne bolove ispod rebra i ronila sam suze od bolova.
Druga HS nije bila toliko strasna, pila sam nevjerojatne kolicine vode i dosta sam odmarala nakon punkcije i u prvim tjednima trudnoce.

By the way, gdje su nestale Mariborke?!

----------


## kiki30

ja sutra opet na ultrazvuk a poslije toga odmah na svadbu-ću moći nešto popit,mislim barem da nazdravim s bratom ? :Smile:  lijevi jajnik dosta osjetim,pritišće me,jako sam napuhnuta,sva sreća da imam laganmu haljinu pa me ne stisne ali u njoj izgledam ko trudnica  :Smile: 
javim se u nedjelju kad sve prođe,nadam se lijepim novostima...pozdrav  i hvala na podršci  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja ne bih, uvijek mozes nazdraviti tako da "smocis jezik", ali to sam ti ja, ja sam se u vrijeme samog postupka odrekla i kofeina i pazila na svaku sitnicu koja moze povecati postotak uspjesnosti.

Napisala sam prije par mjeseci o jedom istrazivanju (i stavila link, ali tko zna gdje je to) o jednoj studiji vezano za alkohol i utjecaj na uspjesnost postupaka i postotak je jako velik u prilog apstinencije. Naravno, netko ce reci a sto je sa svim onim curama koje pijane do kraja zatrudne. Naravno, ali mi smo vec u nepovoljnoj situaciji i ja sam stava da si treba povecati sanse na svaki nacin. A uzivati i veseliti se mozemo i bez alkohola. Sretno!

----------


## lasta

ma kiki30 dan prije transfera nam je  bila godisnjica braka i popila sam medenicu(ne moram opisivati koliko me napila :Laughing: ) ali  vidis da se mrvica primila,a mozda je samo na mamu :Rolling Eyes: 
mozes nazdraviti

----------


## seka35

zene ,meni se kroz citavu trudnocu pilo pivo i  negdje do sedmog mjeseca nije bilo dana kad nisam popila casu piva. to sam naravno rekla i svo dr. ,a on kaze da jena casa ne moze nista naskoditi. 
 kiki ,stalno te prati i mislim na tebe

----------


## kiki30

ej,cure..ma ne mislim se ja napit  :Smile:  a jedna-dvije čašice mislim da mi ne bi trebale naškodit-evo odo ja sad na spavanac,sutra je dug dan još i ustajanje u 2,30h
seka,hvala ti..

----------


## hrki

Bok,cure!
Evo da se i ja malo javim.Danas smo bili na trećem uzv.Dr.je zadovoljan sa viđenim na svakom jajniku po pet folikulića koji su zadovoljavajuće veličine,endometrij je super .Danas u 20 sati  dala sam si štopericu i u nedjelju u 7 se vidimo na punkciji.

----------


## butterfly101

hrki sretno na punkciji,ja sam kod njega uvije dobro prošla,na zadnjoj mi je bila njegova kćer i mogu ti reči da sam nakon punkcije bila u boljem stanju nego kad mi je dr.reš puktirao folikuliće. Inače bi si popila pola sata prije jedan apaurin i ketonal forte i mislim da je stvarno pomoglo.
Sretno i javi kako je bilo...

----------


## ValaMala

Nama je dr. Res rekao da popijem nesto protiv bolova poslije same punkcije, ali ne prije. Isla sam "na suho", isto mi je punktirala njegova kcer, a poslije sam popila nesto jako protiv bolova. To je njegov stav o analgeticima prije same punkcije. Jednom je rekao da jr njmu vazvije da se zena pazi u vrijeme stimulacije i rasta folikula, nego nakon transfera.

----------


## hrki

Hvala ,cure na podršci.

----------


## lasta

hrki sve ce biti dobro. ja sam prvu punkciju imala kod njega i priznjem umirala od straha. nisam nista popila protiv bolova,i moram priznati da sam previse panicarila. boljelo me kasnije popila sam neofen i sopingirala po trstu. pa neka tebi bude jos lakse nego meni

----------


## hrki

Hvala,Lasta. :Love: 
Nisam planirala ništa piti  prije punkcije,uzet ću isto neofen za poslije nek se nađe...
Javim se sutra da vam kažem kak je prošlo. :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

Hrki, PUUUNO srece!

----------


## kiki30

hrki,sretno! evo ja sinoć uzela štopericu i sutra u 7,30h na punkciji !  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

kiki,hrki sretno i javite se! 
hrki ,oprosti ja sam ti skroz kasno odgovorila na poruku i sad mi tako zao

----------


## hrki

Curke moje,evo mi se vratili sa punkcije.Imamo 10 jajnih stanica transfer je u srijedu.Punkcija nije bila previše bolna,samo je malo više boljelo nakon nje.
Super su mi one papučice u kojima naši mužići dođu na punkciju... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: Sad se samo treba moliti da tulum u labu bude pravi i sa puno uspjeha.
Još jednom cure hvala vam na podršci i savjetima baš ste super.
Kiki30 tebi želim što bezbolniju punkciju sa puno jajnih stanica. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
    Svima veelika pusa i zgrljaj.

----------


## ValaMala

Sjajno, ta broj stanica je meni bio dobitan kod dr. Resa, zelim ti isto! A slapice, hahaha... Kada je transfer, idete na blastice?

----------


## hrki

Transfer je u srijedu , znači idemo na embrije.

----------


## lasta

hrki evo proslo je i sada neka bude pravi tulum.
ah slapice....mm je bio tako zabrinut za mene na punkciji tako da se malo duze zadrzao :Laughing: a kasnije je samo stajao na vratima jer od silne muke ih nije vidio :Grin: 
to ti je kada si pocetnik pa nista neznas,kako blazeno

kiki30 mislim sutra na tebe,a da ti bude lakse kada tamo lezis misli na nas

----------


## seka35

hrki,super ! uspjet ce to ,vidjet ces!
 jedva cekam betu

----------


## butterfly101

hrki draga,nadam se da nije bilo jako strašno, želim ti uspijeh..... 

kiki sretno sutra!

----------


## tuzna

cure,ja bih pitala nesto:
moja  jetrva ide u MB i pocet ce dana sstimulaciju sa 3 gonala dnevno.
ukupno ih je kupila 25.naredni uzv kod njih u MB 199.9.
dakle, ukupno bi joj do ponedjeljka trebalo 21 gonal (bez da primi u ponedjeljak kad je uzv u mB) 
zanima me da l da nosi i 2 menopura koja imamo i koje bi mogla iskoristit,al nisam sigurna da l je ta kombinacja uopce moguca i dozvoljena?

----------


## lasta

Kiki30 mislimo na tebe

----------


## nina1

@ tuzna
moguća je kombinacija, ja sam imala baš takvu gonal i menopur, ali ne znam da li baš samo dva menopura će biti dovoljno za kombinaciju

----------


## Mali Mimi

tuzna to nek pita tamo kad dođe nek uzme sa sobom pa ako oni ne odobre lako kupi još 2 kom u njihovoj ljekarni, cijene su iste ja mislim za Gonale

----------


## tuzna

OK,hvala. a,stoperica?i to kupuje tamo?

----------


## Charlie

Štoperica je u MB uključena, tj. dobije se od njih.

----------


## mare41

> Nama je dr. Res rekao da popijem nesto protiv bolova poslije same punkcije, ali ne prije. Isla sam "na suho", isto mi je punktirala njegova kcer, a poslije sam popila nesto jako protiv bolova.


A mene baš veseli što je i kćer od dr Reša počela radit MPO, brinulo me što je star i šta će biti s obiteljskim poslom :Smile: , al sad mi je baš drago da se posao nastavlja...al sve mi čudno da će i ona nastavit njegov tempo od 5 ujutro, to nam je svima blagodat da stignemo na posao nakon folikulometrije.

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,evo nakon zadovoljstva i sreće ipak totalna razlika  :Sad:  više od pol mojih folikula je bilo prazno,nikad se to tako nije dogodilo,očito da za sve postoji prvi put :Sad:  jako sam razočarana,tužna,već sam se isplakala i sav onaj moj optimizam je potonuo...

----------


## hrki

Kiki30,baš mi je žao

----------


## darmar

Veliki pozdrav svima,
meni je danas prvi dan ciklusa i krećemo u ovom ciklusu na FET u MB, pa ako ima još netko da ide gore na FET il da je bio molim koji savjet (svaki će dobro doći), malo me strah da mi moj ginekolog, koji nema veze sa MPO ne pogriješi u određivanju ovulacije :Sad: 
Sretno!

----------


## lasta

Kiki30 bas mi je zao.Evo danas bas nije neki dan,ja sam pocela malo jace krvariti. Uf.

----------


## seka35

> drage moje,evo nakon zadovoljstva i sreće ipak totalna razlika  više od pol mojih folikula je bilo prazno,nikad se to tako nije dogodilo,očito da za sve postoji prvi put jako sam razočarana,tužna,već sam se isplakala i sav onaj moj optimizam je potonuo...


kiki ,pa nisu valjda svi prazni? ima li koji da fdaje neku nadu? sta kaze dr,

----------


## kiki30

na kraju su oplodili 3 jajne stanice od 11!!  :Sad:  a dr. kaže da čudno da je tako,do sad nije bilo a i promjenio je terapiju pa kao da je moglo i to utjecat-utjeha:nije bitna količina nego kvaliteta,dosta da je jedan pa da bude pravi.e sad,dal ću imat toliko sreće,čisto sumljam ali vidjet ćemo..
baš sam se šokirala,nism to očekivala,ali evo uvijek te nešto iznenadi-da nam ne bude dosadno  :Smile: sad sam bolje,nada je opet tu..

----------


## vulkan

[B]darmar[B] evo i ja čekam početak ciklusa i krećemo po našu bebicu u MB!nisam ni ja bila nikad na FET u MB!meni su napisali kontrolni UZV kod mojeg ginekologa na kraju M da se vidi dal ima koja cista i ja ču sama odrediti ovulaciju putem trakica i javljam pozitivan test i dalje neznam,oni će mi poslat dan transfera!!!želim ti da nam ovaj FET urodi bebicom!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

vulkan, tako su i meni napisali. Ma bit će valjda dobro, nadam se da će nam ovaj FET biti dobitni :Smile:  Sretno!
Kiki30¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da se oplođene 3 stanice lijepo dijele :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

vulkan, i ti brzo krećeš? Super! Sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## vulkan

Draga Snekica,evo danas se javljam nakon male pauze i sve naše nade idu u FET jer naravno 2011 je naša godina,još samo mi falimo ali ne bojte se mi vam se brzo pridružujemo,jel tako Sneki?Pratim te ja i znam da idete u 11 mj,i naravno očekujem vvveellikuuuu tetu betu!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*kiki*, nadam se da ce biti bingo! Kada je tranfer?

----------


## Snekica

Vulkan, mi očito preskačemo 11/2011 i ući ćemo u 12/2011 jer moram za 2mj.  ponoviti briseve. Klamidija mi već sad para živce!  Sretno!!!

----------


## butterfly101

> na kraju su oplodili 3 jajne stanice od 11!!  a dr. kaže da čudno da je tako,do sad nije bilo a i promjenio je terapiju pa kao da je moglo i to utjecat-utjeha:nije bitna količina nego kvaliteta,dosta da je jedan pa da bude pravi.e sad,dal ću imat toliko sreće,čisto sumljam ali vidjet ćemo..
> baš sam se šokirala,nism to očekivala,ali evo uvijek te nešto iznenadi-da nam ne bude dosadno sad sam bolje,nada je opet tu..


kiki30 draga moja mislim da je rano za gubiti nadu,  
ja sam u prvom dugom protokolu imala 13js, a u drugom 12js. Od toliko js samo su se 4 oplodile, s time da mi je vratio 2 embrija koja ni u jednom postupku nisu bila dobitna a ona preostala 2 su svaki put propala..... u 3 pokušaju imala sam 9 folikula,od toga dobila 7js i oplodile se 2 koje sam dobila natrag ali ni to nije bilo dobitno. U sva tri postupka bila je ista th i dugi protokol. Kad sam bila na transferu pitala sam dr.Reša kakvi su mi embriji, nije bio baš oduševljen,pa je rekao sa su dobri,(nisu odlični,a nisu ni tako loši)ali da i takvi nekad znaju bit dobitni.
Pa eto možda si dobila ovaj put manje js ali su vjerojatno kvalitetne i želim ti da se oplode i pokupiš male "janeze"! 
misli pozitivno, čeka te ono što je muni osobno najgore u postupcima a to je čekanje,čekanje...... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

evo mi se vratili,transfer obavljen,vraćene dvije male mrvice koje su se lijepo počele dijelit pa se nadam da će se i nastavit-bilo me strah hoće li uopće doć do transfera ali evo.. :Smile:  optimizam i nada opet su tu 
butterfly101 ,dobro si rekla sad slijedi ono najgore-čekanje..

----------


## Bluebella

nakon dugo razmišljanja dali kod nas privatno ići ili u prag ili sloveniju i gdje... napokon se odlučili kod doktora Reša u Ljubljanu naručiti  :Smile:  termin za konzultacije 13/10 ... jedva čekam i totalno se veselim  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Evo,i mi se jučer vratili sa transfer vraćene dvije mrvice.Čekamo betu 28.09.

----------


## butterfly101

> nakon dugo razmišljanja dali kod nas privatno ići ili u prag ili sloveniju i gdje... napokon se odlučili kod doktora Reša u Ljubljanu naručiti  termin za konzultacije 13/10 ... jedva čekam i totalno se veselim


Bluebella    sretno, daj nam malo detalja! Jeste bili već u kojem postupku?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella    sretno, daj nam malo detalja! Jeste bili već u kojem postupku?


nismo još bili niti na jednom postupku.
ovo su nam prve konzultacije. osim dva spermiograma od MM i mojih nalaza od ginića (papa test + uzv) nemamo ništa... valjda nas dr. Reš bude uputio kaj nam sve treba i nadam se najboljem.

----------


## tasha

Pozdrav, mi smo kod Reša bili u 12 mj i nije doslovno ni pogledao suprugov spermiogram, već ga je poslao na davanje uzorka i odmah ga pregledao. Suprug ima astenoterazoospermia, a meni je pogledao papu i to je to. Nakon toga smo krenuli u postupak.

Sretno svim curkama!!!



> nismo još bili niti na jednom postupku.
> ovo su nam prve konzultacije. osim dva spermiograma od MM i mojih nalaza od ginića (papa test + uzv) nemamo ništa... valjda nas dr. Reš bude uputio kaj nam sve treba i nadam se najboljem.

----------


## lasta

Bluebella vidim da na konzultacije idete tek polovinom 10-og mjeseca. Taman stignes napraviti markere za hiv i hepatitis. Tebi uputnicu daje ginic a muzu dr.opce prakse. Gledaj da ti pregled ne padne usred ciklusa jer ce te pregledati. Ako je tako  premjesti si konzultacije. Druge briseve isto napravi dok cekas jer ako slucajno imas neku bestiju to ce ti samo odgadati postupak(inace kod njega se na postupak ne ceka vec mozes krenuti sa sljedecim ciklusom).
Napravi si to sve i mirna si.

----------


## lasta

Hrki ~~~

----------


## kiki30

hrki nadam se da ćemo 28.09 poskakivat od sreće  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> hrki nadam se da ćemo 28.09 poskakivat od sreće





želim vam to od srca....i da pokrenete val visokih beturina...... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella vidim da na konzultacije idete tek polovinom 10-og mjeseca. Taman stignes napraviti markere za hiv i hepatitis. Tebi uputnicu daje ginic a muzu dr.opce prakse. Gledaj da ti pregled ne padne usred ciklusa jer ce te pregledati. Ako je tako  premjesti si konzultacije. Druge briseve isto napravi dok cekas jer ako slucajno imas neku bestiju to ce ti samo odgadati postupak(inace kod njega se na postupak ne ceka vec mozes krenuti sa sljedecim ciklusom).
> Napravi si to sve i mirna si.


Konzultacije mi padaju par dana prije menge, sestra koja me naručivala me pitala kad mi poćinje tak da smo to stavile onda za prije.
dali mi može doktrorica opće prakse dati uputnice za markere? nemam soc ginića  :Sad:  moram se tek kod nekog upisati.
koje briseve još trebam? nešto mi je moj ginić spominjao ali mi je rekao da se prvo na konzultacije naručim.

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav, mi smo kod Reša bili u 12 mj i nije doslovno ni pogledao suprugov spermiogram, već ga je poslao na davanje uzorka i odmah ga pregledao. Suprug ima astenoterazoospermia, a meni je pogledao papu i to je to. Nakon toga smo krenuli u postupak.
> 
> Sretno svim curkama!!!


jesi morala markere na hiv i hepatitis imati?

----------


## lasta

Onda si prvo nadi soc. ginica jes su neke pretrage i skupe a zasto da placas ako moze preko socijalnog.

----------


## tasha

Da, tražio je, ali ja sam dobrovoljni davatelj krvi pa mi je ta knjižica bila dovoljna. Ako si u mogučnosti odi dobrovoljno dati krv 2-3 tj prije postupka jer ako nešto nije u redu sa transfuzije ti jave. 


> jesi morala markere na hiv i hepatitis imati?

----------


## lasta

a  i trebati ce ti neki recepti za ljekove pa ti ih treba netko i pisati

----------


## Bluebella

hvala Lasta i Tasha  :Smile:  budem si to prije riješila.... 
briseve ću kod svog privatnog ginića a markere ću preko soc...

----------


## lasta

Znaci nadi si socijalnog ginica,neka ti napravi briseve(mycoplasma,chlamydia,ureaplasma),napravite markere. I ne brini ako ih ne budes imala(markere) na konzultacijama,mozes ih donijeti onaj dan kada krenes u postupak.tako da ne panicaris.

----------


## lasta

Draga tu smo. Sve smo prosle isto.

----------


## Bluebella

> Draga tu smo. Sve smo prosle isto.


 :Smile: 
vidim da si i ti išla u Postojnu/Ljubljanu....
malo me brine ta punkcija bez anestezije... koliko to zapravo boli?
čitala sam da dobije injekcija voltarena.... a ja sam alergična na voltaren  :Sad:  tak da mi ne ostaje ništa drugo nego stisnuti zube....

----------


## lasta

Kod njega nema anestezije. Sama punkcija me nije bolila(a umirala sam od straha). vec ono malo kasnije kada se ustanes pa te maternica boli(grcenje i sl.)
Onda popijes tableticu protiv bolova i gotovo.Ma nis daj strasno. Ne zamaraj se sada sa time,imati ces vremena.

----------


## butterfly101

> jesi morala markere na hiv i hepatitis imati?


ja sam kod dr.Reša išla samo sa muževim nalazom spermiograma i sa svojom krvnom slikom , nalazom papatesta i hormona. Nije me tražio nikakve nalaze,niti je pogledao to što sam mu priložila. U toku postupka mi je rekao samo da napravim lab.nalaze na zarazne bolesti i to je to. On nam je na prvim konzultacijama napravio novi spermiogram,ali ne dobiješ nalaz, a meni uzv, vjerojatno da vidi situaciju kako bi mogao odrediti th. Bila sam nekih 10 dana prije očekivane menstruacije i odmah krenula sa stimulacijom suprefacta,pa od 2.dana menge da merionalom.
Uputnicu za zarazne bolesti mi je dala dr.opće prakse jer mi gin bio na godišnjem.

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam kod dr.Reša išla samo sa muževim nalazom spermiograma i sa svojom krvnom slikom , nalazom papatesta i hormona. Nije me tražio nikakve nalaze,niti je pogledao to što sam mu priložila. U toku postupka mi je rekao samo da napravim lab.nalaze na zarazne bolesti i to je to. On nam je na prvim konzultacijama napravio novi spermiogram,ali ne dobiješ nalaz, a meni uzv, vjerojatno da vidi situaciju kako bi mogao odrediti th. Bila sam nekih 10 dana prije očekivane menstruacije i odmah krenula sa stimulacijom suprefacta,pa od 2.dana menge da merionalom.
> Uputnicu za zarazne bolesti mi je dala dr.opće prakse jer mi gin bio na godišnjem.


vidim da si ti već tri puta bila kod njega.... bezuspješno  :Sad:  koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## butterfly101

Ovo će ti zvučati smiješno, ali neznam ni ja točno. Kod svakog dr. dijagnoza je drugačija, dr.Reš mi je rekao da imam policistične jajnike,ali blago,nakon toga obišla sam još nekoliko gin.i napravila pretrage i sva su mišljenja različita, na nekom uzv-u jajnici su lijepi,bez ijedne ciste, na drugom samo u jednom jajniku vidljiva mala cista koja bi se u toku menge trebala isprazniti, sad zadnji put bila je u lijevom jajniku folikularna cista vel.4cm.a drugi jajnik u redu....pa si ti misli!!!
mm- radili smo spermiogram i nalaz je bila lagana oligospermija, kod reša na konzultacijama nalaz katastrofa jedva da se koji spermić miče,a kad sam bila na punkciji i kad je on dao svoj doprinos,dr.je rekao pa ovo je super, zato su mi prvi puta radili pola icsi a ostalo samo ivf. tako da ti ja više neznam šta bi mislila,a i prestala sam mislit pa neka bude šta bude, protokol je uvijek isti.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ovo će ti zvučati smiješno, ali neznam ni ja točno. Kod svakog dr. dijagnoza je drugačija, dr.Reš mi je rekao da imam policistične jajnike,ali blago,nakon toga obišla sam još nekoliko gin.i napravila pretrage i sva su mišljenja različita, na nekom uzv-u jajnici su lijepi,bez ijedne ciste, na drugom samo u jednom jajniku vidljiva mala cista koja bi se u toku menge trebala isprazniti, sad zadnji put bila je u lijevom jajniku folikularna cista vel.4cm.a drugi jajnik u redu....pa si ti misli!!!
> mm- radili smo spermiogram i nalaz je bila lagana oligospermija, kod reša na konzultacijama nalaz katastrofa jedva da se koji spermić miče,a kad sam bila na punkciji i kad je on dao svoj doprinos,dr.je rekao pa ovo je super, zato su mi prvi puta radili pola icsi a ostalo samo ivf. tako da ti ja više neznam šta bi mislila,a i prestala sam mislit pa neka bude šta bude, protokol je uvijek isti.


zato ni nisi u potpis stavila vašu dijagnozu....
gdje ideš na 4. postupak.... to je sad u rujnu koliko vidim? ne kužim baš sve skračenice koje se koriste po forumu pa mi je ovo Ri humana nepoznato..

----------


## butterfly101

spremam se za rijeku, čekam mengu pa startam, ovdje su mi odredili kratak protokol,zači da počinjem od 1. dana ciklusa sa stimulacijom.
ali rado bi ja opet kod reša,vjeruj mi!

----------


## Bluebella

> spremam se za rijeku, čekam mengu pa startam, ovdje su mi odredili kratak protokol,zači da počinjem od 1. dana ciklusa sa stimulacijom.
> ali rado bi ja opet kod reša,vjeruj mi!


puno sam o njemu čitala po forumima i baš jedva čekam da ga upoznam.... i da vidim kaj nam ima za reći....

----------


## ValaMala

*Bluebella*, dobrodosla! Vidjet ces, kod dr. Resa si u odlicnim rukama, veliki strucnjak i covjek. Direktan, izravan, a evo i nama je bio sretan. Nemoj brinuti za punkciju, ja sa imala preko 25 folikula i prosla to bez ikakvih lijekova. Kasnije sam popila odmah nakon punkcije. Slusaj ga, budi pozitivna i zelim ti uspjeh!

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, dobrodosla! Vidjet ces, kod dr. Resa si u odlicnim rukama, veliki strucnjak i covjek. Direktan, izravan, a evo i nama je bio sretan. Nemoj brinuti za punkciju, ja sa imala preko 25 folikula i prosla to bez ikakvih lijekova. Kasnije sam popila odmah nakon punkcije. Slusaj ga, budi pozitivna i zelim ti uspjeh!


super mi je kad pročitam nešto ovako  :Smile:  to me baš podigne  :Smile: 
hvala puno i čestitam na bebici  :Klap:

----------


## chiara

Dobar dan svima,
evo mene nije bilo duže vrijeme ali ponvno se vraćam.
Budući mi je ostao jedan smrzlić (blastica) sada sam u postupku za vraćanje. Prvi mi je put dobila sam iz Maribora šablonu da od 1. dana ciklusa uzimam estrofem 3x1 i onda UZV kod mog liječnika da vidi debljinu endometrija a dalje ne znam...da li mi netko može pomoći kada da očekivam transfer u Mariboru oko kojeg dana ciklusa jer moram kupiti avionske karte i godišnji organizirati....i ako netko ima nekih savjeta vezano za FET i sl. jer sam nova u tome.

Iskreno mislim da možda neće biti transfera jer nažalost imam samo jednog smrzlića pa me strah jako da ne propadne prilikom odmrzavanja...kakva su vaša iskustva???

svim trudnicama velike čestitke a one koje još čekaju kao ja puno sreće želim...... :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

chiara,ja sam bila na FET-u,obično kad ti bude pozitivan test ovulacije,zoveš ih onda računaj od tog dana 5dan je transfer.
pa naravno da će bit sve ok i ja sam imala jednog.samo ja sam išla na prirodni,znači bez ikakvih tableta samo na dan transfera sam dobila inekciju  i to je bilo sve,nije bilo ni utrića.

----------


## chiara

da ja sam trebala isto tako ići sad u 9.-om ali kad sam im javila da su meni plodni dani tek 21 d.c. rekli su da im je to kasno i dr. V je savjetovao da odogovimo za sljedeći ciklus sa tabletama...zato ne znam kada mogu očekivati transfer jer ne mjerim plodne dane već idu te tablete i utrogestan...
Što se kod tebe dogodilo? misliš da je moguće da se odledi i bude ok????? imam noćne more od toga da će propasti...užas...

----------


## kiki30

nego šta nego će bit ok. ja sam imala jedan ,lijepo se odmrznuo i uhvatio se ali evo nažalost imala spontani u 8 tt-pa šta ti nisu rekli da im se javiš kad bude ovulacija-a neznam,sigurno će ti se javit cure koje su išle na fet s tabletama,možda je onda drugačije,stvarno neznam-
samo se ti opusti i misli pozitivno,vidjet ćeš da će bit sve super  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

hvala ti....malo si me utješila....

----------


## vulkan

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: *chiara*draga,evo i ja se spremam na Fet u MB ali u prirodnom ciklusu!ja ču sama utvrditi ovulaciju putem lh trakica i kako je kiki 30 reklla otprilike 5 dan računaj transfer.ako te nešto mući pošalji im mail sigurno će ti sestra Jasna odgovorit.što se tiće odmrzavanja ja isto imam 1 blasticu zamrznutu na 6 dan-to još nisam doživjela ali dr.V  mi je objasnio da oni zamrzavaju samo one zametke za koje misle da če preživjeti odmrzavanje,i naravno mene isto to brine,ali ovaj put razmišljam pozitivno i vjerujem da nas bebica ipak čeka pa šta bude,bude!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> Dobar dan svima,
> evo mene nije bilo duže vrijeme ali ponvno se vraćam.
> Budući mi je ostao jedan smrzlić (blastica) sada sam u postupku za vraćanje. Prvi mi je put dobila sam iz Maribora šablonu da od 1. dana ciklusa uzimam estrofem 3x1 i onda UZV kod mog liječnika da vidi debljinu endometrija a dalje ne znam...da li mi netko može pomoći kada da očekivam transfer u Mariboru oko kojeg dana ciklusa jer moram kupiti avionske karte i godišnji organizirati....i ako netko ima nekih savjeta vezano za FET i sl. jer sam nova u tome.
> 
> Iskreno mislim da možda neće biti transfera jer nažalost imam samo jednog smrzlića pa me strah jako da ne propadne prilikom odmrzavanja...kakva su vaša iskustva???
> 
> svim trudnicama velike čestitke a one koje još čekaju kao ja puno sreće želim......


velike se šanse da će nakon odmrzavanja s blasticom biti sve ok, jer je u protivnom ne bi niti zamrzavali
nemaš brige što se toga tiče - i moje iskustvo je takvo, 1 blastica, bio transfer, ali tek biokemijska
kad se ide u stimulirani fet, onda okvirno možeš računati oko 12 dc da bi endometrij mogao dostići optimalnih 8 mm, kada krećeš s utrićima i 5 dana poslije si na fet-u...sretno!

----------


## chiara

Vulkan i meni je blastica zamrznuta 6. dan jer su me zvali dan nakon transfera da su je zamrznuli a transfer je bio 5.ti dan tako da znaći da je i moja 6.ti dan...vlajda će biti sretna...jedna ali vrijedan nadam se...
Ma poslala sam im mail ali još nisam dobila odgovor...a budući mi je daleko moram planirati karte i godišnji umaprijed...
Baš mi ide na živce što se moram trpati tabletama...uh...jer kad je u prirodnom onda znaš otprilike kad ideš na transfer a ovako nemam pojma ništa...

----------


## chiara

> velike se šanse da će nakon odmrzavanja s blasticom biti sve ok, jer je u protivnom ne bi niti zamrzavali
> nemaš brige što se toga tiče - i moje iskustvo je takvo, 1 blastica, bio transfer, ali tek biokemijska
> kad se ide u stimulirani fet, onda okvirno možeš računati oko 12 dc da bi endometrij mogao dostići optimalnih 8 mm, kada krećeš s utrićima i 5 dana poslije si na fet-u...sretno!


ajme napokon netko sa iskustvom vezano za moj slučaj....super sada barem znam okvirno kada očekivati transfer...
Može još jedno pitanje što se tiće endometrija koliko bi trebao biti prije transfera mislim što je najbolje?
I što znaći ta biokemisjka? 
hvala na pomoći.... :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

biokemijska trudnoća znači pozitivnu betu, pa tako znaš da je do trudnoće došlo, ali se ne može potvrditi na uzv...beta vrlo brzo počne padati i uslijedi krvarenje...to bi bio zapravo rani pobačaj

ne znam što je najbolje, ali trolinijski endometrij od 8 mm pa naviše je sasvim prihvatljiv

----------


## Lutkica

Pozdrav svima :Smile: , ja sam iz kluba 39+.....u avgustu sam imala neuspjesan transfer u Mb....
Zna li neko mozda radi li se u Mb PICSI ili IMSI?

----------


## seka35

> hvala ti....malo si me utješila....


chiara, ne brini sa tabletama estrofem se endometrij zadelja  ,tako da ces im javiti debljinu poslije ultrazvuka i dobit ces upute za dalje....
 ja sam bila na 4 feta u mariboru i sve na estrofemu 2mg. nazalost bez uspjeha ,ali znam puno zena da im je uspjelo i zato ne brini
sreto!

----------


## tuzna

cure,vi koje ste u MB, d ava spitam nesto.
moja jetrva ima fsh oko 4 i krenula je sa 3 gonala. nakon 7 dana stimulacije,smao 3 folikula(ako sam ju skuzila,oni kazu 3 misleci na samo najvece,ali ima i malih koji jos uvijek mogu dostignuti potrebnu velicinu do punkcije?). nastavljena stimulacija ,jos 2 dana po 3 gonala i danas opet UZV.
stvarno ne znam sta da ocekuje....nekako sam se iznenadila da sa tako bdobrim fsh i 33 godine(pa i nije bas neka starka) ima tako malo folikula.
htjela bih samo koje iskustvo...

----------


## Gabi25

Oni većinom broje samo veće, sjećam se da je meni doktor rekao da ima 8,9 folikula, na kraju je bilo 17js
Neka ne brine unaprijed, doza od 3 gonala je ok a sve ostalo je sreća :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Gabi25 opet smo tu ha??? Što ima kod tebe jeste li u novim pohodima???
pusa

----------


## chiara

Trebam pomoć...piše mi da kad dobijem M počnem uzimati 3x1 estrofem 2mg. Te ako krvarenje ne počne ujutro nego tek popoden ili sl da kontam tek od sljedećeg dana. ok. e sada da li se taj estrofem uzima kao antibiotik npr. dobijem M danas popoden što znaći da sutra krećem sa terapijom e pa kad da počnem uzimati kad meni odgovara ili???? možda vam je ovo smiješno ali ne želim ovaj put ništa prepustiti slučaju....

i također još jedno pitanje kod mjerenja O sa LH trakicama. Kad smatrate da je test pozitivan kad je crtica iste boje kao kontrolna ili već kad se pojavila pa iz dana u dan tamni? kako odrediti točno najplodniji trenutak? to mi i inaće nije baš jasno kad netko kaže i u prirodnim pokušajima zatrudnjivanja sutra u toliko sati treba u akciju??? što to znaći kako to točno znaju? 

eto pa ako netko ima vremena i živaca za moja dosadna pitanja molim da me prosvjetli....hehe  hvala unaprijed...

p.s. naravno da moja M kasni zašto bi došla na vrijeme kad treba početi s terapijom uf...užas

----------


## kiki30

chiara,ja sam piškila na trakice svaki dan u isto vrijeme.negdje oko 14h sam radila jer znam da sam doma svaki dan u to doba-kad druga crtica bude tamnija od prve onda je prvi dan ovulacije.prvi dan krvarenja se računa ako krene negdje do 17h,ako bude kasnije od toga onda drugi dan računaš kao prvi-tako je meni objasnila sestra Jasna. sretno !!

----------


## mario

> Trebam pomoć...piše mi da kad dobijem M počnem uzimati 3x1 estrofem 2mg. Te ako krvarenje ne počne ujutro nego tek popoden ili sl da kontam tek od sljedećeg dana. ok. e sada da li se taj estrofem uzima kao antibiotik npr. dobijem M danas popoden što znaći da sutra krećem sa terapijom e pa kad da počnem uzimati kad meni odgovara ili???? možda vam je ovo smiješno ali ne želim ovaj put ništa prepustiti slučaju....
> 
> i također još jedno pitanje kod mjerenja O sa LH trakicama. Kad smatrate da je test pozitivan kad je crtica iste boje kao kontrolna ili već kad se pojavila pa iz dana u dan tamni? kako odrediti točno najplodniji trenutak? to mi i inaće nije baš jasno kad netko kaže i u prirodnim pokušajima zatrudnjivanja sutra u toliko sati treba u akciju??? što to znaći kako to točno znaju? 
> 
> eto pa ako netko ima vremena i živaca za moja dosadna pitanja molim da me prosvjetli....hehe hvala unaprijed...
> 
> p.s. naravno da moja M kasni zašto bi došla na vrijeme kad treba početi s terapijom uf...užas


Draga Chiara,ja sam upravo na estrofemu spremam se na FET u Prag....nista ne brini i pocni s estrofemom prvi dan ciklusa,ako dobijes iza 17 sati drugi dan pocinjes s estrofemom 3x2mg i nije bitno da bude svakih 8 sati ali pokusaj uklopit 3 tbl u 24 sata
sto se tice lh trakica njih trenutno zaboravi jer dok si na estrofemu nema ovulacije samo se prati debljina endometrija
Otprilike 12 d.c se radi UTZ i transfer je od 16-23 d.c
takav sam protokol ja dobila iz Praga...evo nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla
zelim ti srecu

----------


## darmar

veliki pozdrav svima, 
samo da priopćim da smo maloprije dobili odgovor iz MB da po naše male eskimiće dođemo 28.09.2011. :Smile: jupiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## chiara

> veliki pozdrav svima, 
> samo da priopćim da smo maloprije dobili odgovor iz MB da po naše male eskimiće dođemo 28.09.2011.jupiiii


Ajme super držim fige da uspije....možeš li mi reći da li si ti išla sa lh trakicama ili sa estrofenom?

----------


## darmar

chiara hvala, i mi smo sve nade položili u ovaj FET :Smile: 
ja sam išla s LH trakicama , al naravno uz folikulometrije!
joj¨, što sam nešto jutros dobro raspoložena, svima želim ovakvo rspoloženje ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## lasta

darmar živili eskimići~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

evo cure,samo da javim na moj postupak nije uspio,beta ravna nuli,da je teško je,ali nema druge nego ići dalje...
darmar , chiara puno sreće s smrzlićima, želim vam uspješan transfer i velikuu betu

----------


## chiara

Ljudi pomažite....ili bar me uputite gdje da se obratim...
Kako sam bila u Zagrebu nedavno pošla ja izvaditi papa i briseve onako radi sebe, i danas zovem gore da pitam papa još nije gotov a brisevi su u redu osim ureaplazme...kao javit će mi se popodne kad dr očita nlaza i preporuči terapiju...užas tako sam ljuta i jadna...a ja dobila M jučer i počela sa Estrofemom ...
Što sad jel to znaći da ništa od mog FET-a ili.....kakva su Vaša iskustva????
Ja ne znam kako ni zašto ali stalno vučem nekog vraga jesam li izlječila jednu dođe druga i tako sve u krug....užas
a sve je počelo kad sam krenula po doktorima do tada sam bila perfektno zdrava....

Kiki30 jako mi je žao zbog tebe...nema druge nego skupiti snage i krenuti u novi dan...sa nadom da će sljedeći put biti dobitni... :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

chiara najbolje da pošalješ mail sestri Jasni i pitaš- znam da ovdje u HR obično ne puštaju u postupak bez čistih briseva a pred Mb su mi bili čisti pa ne znam kako oni na to reagiraju. Možda još do FET-a stigneš popiti antibiotike
Ipak, ja osobno nikad ne bi riskirala i išla u postupak sa bilo kojom bakterijom

----------


## Charlie

U MB mene nikad nitko nije pitao za briseve tako da što se njih tiče mislim da nema veze.

----------


## hrki

Bokić,cure eto i za mene je završio ovaj postupak.Nažalost beta je nula. :Crying or Very sad: Sad se malo planiramo odmoriti jedan mjesec i onda krećemo ispočetka.
Hvala vam na podršci ,super ste. :Love:

----------


## darmar

hrki jako mi je žao,vidim da već imaš planove za dalje, želim ti mnogo sreće.
mi smo jučer dobili jednu mrvicu (našu malu blasticu) na čuvanje, nadamo se da nas neće napustiti, sve nade u nju polažemo :Smile:

----------


## hrki

darmar, čuvaj svoju mrvicu i želim ti ogromnu beturinu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Darmar to što čujem me je tako oraspoložilo jutros....sada samo mirno i uživaj do prelijepe bete.... :Very Happy: 
Ja sam još na Estrofemu 1. UZ 06.10. pa ćemo vidjeti kad idemo po našeg smrzlića...
Koliko ste vi imali smrzlića na raspolaganju? Jeli ti piješ još nešto osim folne kisleine kao dodatka?

----------


## darmar

chiara sretno, bit će super sve vidjet ćeš :Smile: ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
mi smo imali ukupno 4 eskimića (sve četiri blastice), al eto na žalost pri odmrzavanju je nešto krenulo naopako :Sad:  i na čuvanju imamo sada jednu mrvicu, našega borca :Smile: , koji nas nadamo se neće iznevjeriti.
Nakon transfera primila sam samo injekciju Pregnyl (nadam se da sam dobro napisala), i nema nikakve druge terapije (čak ni utrogestana). Ja uzimam samo folacin.

----------


## chiara

Ma bitno da si imala transfer...i da se održi jer mene jako strah baš zbog tog propadanja jer ja imam samo jednog eskimića (blasticu)....i ako ne daj Bože nešto pođe krivo neće niti imati transfer a toliko sam se pripremala za to....

----------


## tuzna

cure,vi koej idete U MB,imam jedno pitanje.
moja jetrva bila,imala 20 js.ima 34 godine,zacepljene jajovode(sto je i razlog VTO) ,a muz astheno.
od 10 js na kojima je raden IVF,niti jedna se nije oplodila.
od ostalih 10,6 se oplodilo,4 dosle do 5dnp(kazem "dolse,jer nisam nacisto da l su bile u stadiju blastice) ,et 2 embrija,za ostala 2 jios nista ne zna,niko joj nista jos nije javio.

dakle,prvo pitanje, kad ce znati sta je sa ta 2 embrija?ne javljaju to mailom?od et-a je proslo vec5 dana i jos nista ne zna.

drugo,je li u MB-u i dalje 5dnp embrije(ako su kvalitetni i oplodnja ide "kao iz knjige")  zovu blastociste? naime,zena kod koej je jetrva bila,a koja je i sama u VTO,kaze kako u MB-u ,embrije 5dnp ne zovu blastice,oni racunaju da su blastice tek 7dnp?! onda oni nikad i nemaju blastice,jer niti jedan embrij ne pustaju do 7dnp?
malo sma zbunjena....

----------


## ivica_k

tužna, na razgovoru s biologom i dr. prije samog transfera su trebali dobiti info što im vraćaju...nama je npr. jasno rečeno da kasne i imamo morule, a ne blastice
slijedeći dan smo nazvali lab. i rečeno nam je da jedna (tada već blastica 6dan) ide na zamrzavanje
sve info pisati će u otpusnom pismu, koje će primiti poštom za cca 15tak dana
sretno im, javi nam rezultat!

----------


## tuzna

dakle,klasika,5dnp trebaju biti blastice?(mislim,zena mi kaze "oni u MB racunaju blastice tek od 7dnp"?!)

----------


## chiara

Sutra prvi ultrazvuk pa ćemo vidjeti kakav je endometrij i nadam se saznati datum kada idemo po našeg smrzlića....

----------


## darmar

chiara¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za cool endometrij i za skorašnji susret sa vašim smrzlićem :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

chiara,za endometrij i skorašnji transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
darmar za veliku betu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maxime

U Mariboru se dan punkcije broji kao nulti dan, blastici su 5 dana stari ako se dobro sjecam ...

----------


## vulkan

Samo da vam javim da smo danas trebali imati transfer 1 embrija koji nažalost nije preživio odmrzavanje...tužna,razočarana jer na to nismo računali.ali mi idemo dalje...sretno svima za što god vam trebalo!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

> Samo da vam javim da smo danas trebali imati transfer 1 embrija koji nažalost nije preživio odmrzavanje...tužna,razočarana jer na to nismo računali.ali mi idemo dalje...sretno svima za što god vam trebalo!!!!


stvarno mi je žao :Love: , ali kako kažeš idemo dalje....ja sam upravo u kratkom protokolu 2.dan decapeptyla,moram ti reči da me danas počelo hvatat neko negativno razmišljanje.mislim da je to upravo zato što se bojim još jednog ovakvog razočarenja,tuge i ljutnje...  Kakvi su planovi za dalje?

----------


## vulkan

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: hvala butterfly101,od tolikih razočarenja više ne mogu ni plakati...ali ja sam sigurna da će sreća pokucati i na naša vrata...treba ići dalje i misliti pozitivno jer nema mjesta za negativno .ja sam u Fet ušla sa takvom pozitivom kao nikad do sada pa tako skužila da nema pravila i da moramo čekat šta će biti jer nemožemo utjecati nažalost...želim ti svu sreću da napokon poskakujemo kako treba!!!!

----------


## chiara

Hvala na podršci...endometrij 7mm 10.ti dan ciklusa jel to valja išta ili? Koliko bi trebao biti?
Sada čekam odgovor od doktora.
Vulkan tako sam se sad razočarala baš mi je žao...i nažalost vidim sebe isto tako...grozno
Toliko se pripremamo i nadamo a sve nestane za sekundu...

----------


## chiara

Da i htjela sam još pitati da li je vama muka od estrofema? Mene ubija ovaj lijek stalno mi je muka, vodi me na povraćanje, slabost....užas...i totalno sam nemirna i nervozna a inaće nisam takva...

----------


## vulkan

draga chiara ovo je bio moj slučaj tako da pokušaš ne razmišljati da neće biti ok!nama se to nikad nije dogodilo tako da ja na to nisam ni pomišljala...tebi želim sve najbolje...evo i darmar ima sada svoga smrzlića uz sebe...probaj tako i razmišljati...mislim da je endometrij ok!meni je na 11 dan bio 5mm,na 14 dan 9mm.sretno draga!!!

----------


## chiara

Vulkan- hvala ti!!!! danas mi je bio grozan dan i baš mi je falilo malo ohrabrenja...
Javili su mi se iz Mb endometrij je dobar u petak 14.10. idemo po našu nadu...jednog ali nadam se i hvale vrijednog eskimića...
Na koje teme se još mogu priključiti da vidim ako ima još cura da su u postupku...

----------


## Maxime

Cure koje idu na FET u MB - think pink jer kod njih 80% eskimaca prezivi odmrzavanja sto je jako visola stopa!

----------


## chiara

> Cure koje idu na FET u MB - think pink jer kod njih 80% eskimaca prezivi odmrzavanja sto je jako visola stopa!


O napokon pozitivna izjava....jupiii...nadam se da će moja blastica biti u tih 80%.....

----------


## VALERIJA

nakon uspješnog ivf-a, kad ponovno u mpo vode...imamo smrzlića...

----------


## chiara

Ne razumijem ako je uspješan ivf znaći da si trudna pa nakon trudnoće ili kako?
Ako nije uspjela trudnoća nakon 3 mjeseca je ok ići po smrzlića...tako su meni rekli
Ja sam imala spontani u 6t trudnoće i rekli su da nakon 3 mjeseca mogu doći...(ja sam imala i kiretažu pa zbog toga, a ako je bez toga možeš i ranije)...naravno ako sam dobro razumjela tvoje pitanje...

----------


## VALERIJA

nakon poroda...

----------


## chiara

> nakon poroda...


E to ne znam iz iskustva ali po pričama drugih i onome što sam ja čula mislim da je isto kao da planiraš još jednu prirodnu trudnoću...pusti malo da se tijel odmori i vrati na svoje...a onda brzo po smrzliće... :Smile: )

----------


## frka

valerija, to ovisi kakav je bio porod - carski ili vaginalni? ovisi i o tome dojis li jos... za vrijeme dojenja se ne preporucuje ici na FET jer su sanse da bude uspjesan jako male... najbolje je da se konzultiras s ginekologom...

----------


## Maxime

80% blastica prezivljavaju odmrzavanje, uspjeh iz FETova je oko 10% (u MB)

----------


## butterfly101

cure, koliko treba biti endometrij za transfer?

----------


## Bluebella

bila sam danas na konzultacijam kod doktora Reša i jako mi se svidio njegov pristup. dobila sam injekcije Diphereline i Puregon. počinjem na drugi dan ciklusa. moja jedina briga je što 8. dan ciklusa moram ići na ultrazvuk a ja sam u to vrijeme sa dragim u Londonu (7 dana). mengu trebam trebam dobiti 15/10, pa mi je doktor dao Utrogestan 2x dnevno po 200mg. mene zanima dali itko zna koliko one odgađaju mengu. pit ću ih danas i sutra.... dali ima neko info otpilike koliko dana nakon prestanka uzimanja Utrogestana dolazi menga? hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Mislim da ti je to individualno, koliko sam skužila menga obično dođe nakon nekih 4-5 dana nakon utrića, ali mislim da nekim curama dođe i pod utrogestanima. Dva dana mi se čini dosta kratko da bi imalo neki utjecaj, ali možda se varam...

Meni pred postupak uvijek kasni menga par dana, valjda od uzbuđenja, pa se nadam da će i tebi tako biti. Držim fige!

----------


## tikki

Još sam ti htjela napisati da probaj ih piti do 8 dana prije povratka iz Londona, onda ak dobiješ isti dan bit će ti taman, a ak dobiješ za tjedan dana opet ok  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

krivo sam bila napisala.... .. moram piti utrogestan 2x2 dnevno do 16/10 ... onda bi vjerojatno dobila mengu 19/10 ... 
nisam se snašla odmah tamo... trebala sam sa doktorom vidjeti da si možda skorz do povratka iz Londona (24/10) odgodim mengu.. da se tamo ne zezam sa pikanjem injekcijama nego da uživam  :Smile:  ...koliko bi uopće bilo mogće s obzirom da mi se sat vremena nakon uzimanja utrogestana vrtilo u glavi...
baš mi se poklopilo to sve malo nezgodno... a žao mi je otkazati put kad već sve imamo rezervirano i plaćeno....

----------


## chiara

cure držite fige...ujutro idem u Mb po svog smrzlića...iskreno se nadam da će biti toliko snažan da preživi odmrzavanje i da mi ga vrate na čuvanje....

----------


## kiki30

chiara,sretno !!!

----------


## tasha

ne bih te htijella rastužiti, ali ja sam dobila točno na dan, a koristila sam ih 3 puta dnevno. Možda sam samo izuzetak!
sretno



> bila sam danas na konzultacijam kod doktora Reša i jako mi se svidio njegov pristup. dobila sam injekcije Diphereline i Puregon. počinjem na drugi dan ciklusa. moja jedina briga je što 8. dan ciklusa moram ići na ultrazvuk a ja sam u to vrijeme sa dragim u Londonu (7 dana). mengu trebam trebam dobiti 15/10, pa mi je doktor dao Utrogestan 2x dnevno po 200mg. mene zanima dali itko zna koliko one odgađaju mengu. pit ću ih danas i sutra.... dali ima neko info otpilike koliko dana nakon prestanka uzimanja Utrogestana dolazi menga? hvala

----------


## butterfly101

> cure držite fige...ujutro idem u Mb po svog smrzlića...iskreno se nadam da će biti toliko snažan da preživi odmrzavanje i da mi ga vrate na čuvanje....


sretno chiara...

----------


## chiara

Drage moje eskimć preživio..sad ga čuvam...beta 27.10...

----------


## kiki30

chiara,super  :Very Happy:  a sad puno ~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> ne bih te htijella rastužiti, ali ja sam dobila točno na dan, a koristila sam ih 3 puta dnevno. Možda sam samo izuzetak!
> sretno


jučer sam nešto sitno počela krvariti, naranđasto crvena krv, a danas ništa... tako da se nadam da ni neće  :Smile:  a i ak ju dobijem.. nije kraj svijeta, čekat ću idući ciklus pa početi sa bockanjem.... samo što će to onda biti duuugiiii mjesec.....

----------


## mare41

tasha, menga dođe obično treći dan od zadnjeg utrića, ne znam jesi tako poštimala.

----------


## tasha

ja sam 2 tjedna koristila utrogestane, od 15 dana ciklusa po preporuci dr Reša, stigla je 29 dan ciklusa kao i obično. Nakon transfera, ponovno sam ih koristila i došla je dan ranije. Na mene zaista ne djeluju...

----------


## mare41

tasha, ako ti menga stiže pod utrićima postoji i Primolut Nor za produženje ciklusa, uvijek se pije do pred 3 dana, onoliko koliko želiš produžit.

----------


## tasha

meni srećom više nisu potrebni, sretno svima!

----------


## renna

hello cure, jedno pitanje, ima li tko iskustva u mb da je low responder s AMH 5,4 , a da je uspio, s tim da sam imala 2 stimul, 2 prirodna i jedan s femarima u vinogradskoj i niti jedan transfer.....srtno svima...

----------


## Marchie37

> hello cure, jedno pitanje, ima li tko iskustva u mb da je low responder s AMH 5,4 , a da je uspio, s tim da sam imala 2 stimul, 2 prirodna i jedan s femarima u vinogradskoj i niti jedan transfer.....srtno svima...


evo jedne... low responder, AMH 3,2. treći ICSI bio je uspješan - sada sam u 32 tt. 
renna,sretno!!!

----------


## darmar

chiara nadam se da će tvoj mali eskimić ostati s tobom nerednih 8,5 mj.i prerasti u lijepu bebicu :Smile: 
sretno!

----------


## renna

> evo jedne... low responder, AMH 3,2. treći ICSI bio je uspješan - sada sam u 32 tt. 
> renna,sretno!!!


joj draga, tako mi je drago, uljepšala si mi veče sada  :Smile: ...napisi mi ako ti nije problem protokol koji si imala i kako, ako ti se bas neda, skrati što je moguće više....pusa, sretno....

----------


## Marchie37

renna, imaš pp.

----------


## Dea2010

Bok svima! Sad sam malo u šoku i ne znam što da mislim. Nakon 2 prirodna i 2 stimulirana Ivf-a kod nas dragi i ja se odlučili za Sloveniju, dr Reš. Do sada smo imali transfere 2 ili 3 dan i nadali se 5-om ovaj put. Na punkciji dobiveno 16j.s., no ipak imali transfer 2 embrija 3 dan. Nisu nam rekli koliko stanični, no rečeno da izgledaju jako dobro. Bilo ih je još 8 za koje su isto rekli da izgledaju dobro - biolog rekao niti jedan loš. Maloprije nazovem da pitam koliko će ih biti za zamrzavanje, a oni kažu da niti jedan nije preživio do danas. Sad smo skroz utučeni - od 8 dobrih embrija 3 dan niti jedan nije dočekao 5 dan!  :Shock:  Totalni šok! Nadam se da će jedan od ova dva koja su u meni imati više sreće, no realno gledajući...  :Sad:  
Da li netko zna zbog čega se to događa, zbog čega se ne razvijaju dalje? Postoje li neke pretrage koje bi trebali obaviti dodatno osim onih standardnih do sada. Inače kod mene za sada izgleda sve ok, a dragi ima AT ( i ne tako strašno loše). Po tome mi ne bismo trebali biti težak slučaj, al eto sad ispada da jesmo.

----------


## bugaboo

Dea mi smo u Mb imali slicnu situaciju. Od 19 js ih je 15 bilo zrelo, oplodilo se 8, a na kraju 5. dan samo 2 embrija. Nama su se oba primila no na kraju cekamo samo 1 srecicu. Mi smo se nadali kojem smrzlicu zbog velikog broja js, ali na kraju nista. Ja sam ok (osim viska kg), a MM ima oligoasthenozoospermiu, ja sam si to interpretirala tako da zbog loseg spermiograma oni ostali embriji nisu ocito bili dovoljno kvalitetni da se dalje razvijaju pa su opstali samo ovi dobitni. Nadam se da ce se i tebi sad prikaciti barem 1 podstanar za iducih 9 mjeseci :Wink:

----------


## Dea2010

Hvala Bugaboo! Nadam se da ćemo biti vaše sreće. Pozdrav tebi i mrvi!

----------


## frka

Dea, pogledaj nize topice o imunologiji i trombofiliji. kakvi su ti hormoni stitnjace (TSH, fT4), a mogla bi provjeriti i antitijela stitnjace...

nadam se da ce ti ovaj postupak ipak biti dobitan pa sve skupa mozes zanemariti... sretno!!!

----------


## nina977

Cure koje ste bile u Mb,koliko prije postupka pošalju protokol ?

----------


## bugaboo

Protokol dobijes cca 2-3 mjeseca prije predviđenog transfera. Vjerojatno ces ga dobiti uskoro.

Prvo te pitaju (cini mi se na mail) jesi li jos zainteresirana za postupak kod njih u navedenom terminu pa ti nakon tvoje potvrde poslalju protokol. Sva komunikacija ide preko maila, ako ti je nesto hitno zoves ih telefonom.

----------


## nina977

bugagoo,hvala ti na info.Malo sam nestrpljiva! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*dea2010* moram ti reči da sam i ja bila kod reša 3puta,isto na kraju ostala ko po.....a :Shock: ! 
U ovaj 4.ivf odlučili iskoristit socijalno,i moram se pohvalit da je moji embrij došao do 5dana :Yes: ...i kako bi rekao moj mpo doktor "papir trpi svašta"!!!

----------


## Cana73

nina977 mene je jutros sacekao mail od sestre Jasne iz Maribora  u kojem stoji upit  da li sam jos uvijek zainteresovana za postupak u januaru, i da im posaljem datum zadnje i ocekivane menstruacije.
Ne brini nista i ti si vjerovatno dobila isti mail samo pregledaj postu.
Pozdrav!

----------


## Dea2010

> *dea2010* moram ti reči da sam i ja bila kod reša 3puta,isto na kraju ostala ko po.....a! 
> U ovaj 4.ivf odlučili iskoristit socijalno,i moram se pohvalit da je moji embrij došao do 5dana...i kako bi rekao moj mpo doktor "papir trpi svašta"!!!


I ja sad mislim ići na socijalno i to vjerovatno u Vinogradsku jer rade PICSI. Krenut ću lagano sa par prirodnih ciklusa da mi se tijelo oporavi. A možda do sredine sljedeće godine i promjene zakon pa ne budemo morali bacati pare privatno nego nam omoguće normalno liječenje i preko socijalnog.
Osim toga, malo sam proučila zašto embriji zastaju u razvoju nakon 3 dana i našla da većinom zbog dna fragmenatcije spermija. Ako još ima netko sa ovakvim problemom ne bilo loše napraviti nalaz - privatno košta 500kn. Ja sam iskreno razočarana liječnicima jer nam oni nisu preporučili ovo testiranje, nego smo sami morali postavljati sebi dijagnozu i pronalaziti pretragu koja bi mogla potvrditi ili pobiti naše sumnje.
Butterfly, sretno!!! Nadam se da je ovaj tvoj 5-dnevni embić dobitni!

----------


## ivica_k

dea2010, kakav je vaš rezultat nalaza dna fragmentacije...naš je 25% što se smatra pod normalno, tako nam je protumačeno, iako se meni laički 1 od 4 čini podosta
tužna, ja sam vidjela da je tvoja šogorica ostvarila trudnoću u MB, a ti nam se ovdje nisi pohvalila

----------


## Dea2010

Mi svoj nalaz još uvijek čekamo - trebao bi biti tijekom ovog tjedna. Što se postotaka tiče nešto sam čitala, većinom na američkim stranicama. Normalan nalaz je do 15%, od 15-30 nije jako loše - što bliže postotku 30 lošije, a preko 30 smatraju loše - preporuka isključivo ICSI, s tim da kad dođe do nekih 60% smatraju da niti ICSI nemaju šanse. Vidim po potpisu da ste vi imali sve ICSI. Ja sad bez obzira na rezultat nalaza mislim inzistirati na PICSI - možda bude više sreće.

----------


## nina977

> nina977 mene je jutros sacekao mail od sestre Jasne iz Maribora  u kojem stoji upit  da li sam jos uvijek zainteresovana za postupak u januaru, i da im posaljem datum zadnje i ocekivane menstruacije.
> Ne brini nista i ti si vjerovatno dobila isti mail samo pregledaj postu.
> Pozdrav!


Meni se još nisu javili,već mi je malo čudno.
Slala sam ti poruke ali ne prolaze ,možda ti je pun inbox? Pozz

----------


## Cana73

nina977 ne znam sta je sa inboxom, trenutno je prazan, meni su poslali ukupno dva maila taj dan, prvi da li sam jos uvijek zainteresovana za postupak i drugi da ce mi do kraja tjedna poslati upute,   valjda su mislili protokol, sacekaj jos malo a onda posalji jos jedan mail na ruke sestre ne znam da li smijem da pisem ime, ali pretpostavljam da znas o kojoj se sestri radi, pozzzz

----------


## Cana73

> nina977 ne znam sta je sa inboxom, trenutno je prazan, meni su poslali ukupno dva maila taj dan, prvi da li sam jos uvijek zainteresovana za postupak i drugi da ce mi do kraja tjedna poslati upute,   valjda su mislili protokol, sacekaj jos malo a onda posalji jos jedan mail na ruke sestre ne znam da li smijem da pisem ime, ali pretpostavljam da znas o kojoj se sestri radi, pozzzz


Kakva sam ja blesa, u ranijem postu sam napisala i ime sestre, haha.

----------


## Bluebella

danas mi je bio prvi ultrazvuk nakon pikanja, doktor je zadovoljan razvojem i količinom folikula iako ih nije mogao izbrojati jer ih je puno.
punkcija je u pon a transfer bi trebao biti u srijedu.
da stvar bude  "bolja" od jučer imam gnojnu anginu  :Sad:  dobila sam od doktorice antibiotike i nadam se da će sve proći do srijede, a kako loše vijesti ne dolaze nikad same tako sam saznala da mi je tata teško bolestan  :Sad:  i umjesto da budem mirna i liječim se i čekam transfer ja sva u mukama i suzama  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nana Mo

Drage moje curke pridruzujem vam se .....prvi put idem u Maribor(sijecanj 2011), ja sam ok , a on oligoasterospermia,.......ovu godinu od kad sam na cekanju nisam ni pomislila na sve to sto me ceka al danas kad sam primila mail od tete Jasne slabo mi je bilo ......vasi tekstovi su smirujuci i velikog srca ......sa puno kratica koje mi nisu jasne  :Smile:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Nana Mo

:Smile:

----------


## nina977

Nana Mo,dobrodošla nam.Što god ti ne bude jasno,samo pitaj,rado ćemo ti pomoći.

----------


## nina977

Nana mo,zaboravih te pitat,jesu li ti poslali protokol?

----------


## rozalija

> Drage moje curke pridruzujem vam se .....prvi put idem u Maribor(sijecanj 2011), ja sam ok , a on oligoasterospermia,.......ovu godinu od kad sam na cekanju nisam ni pomislila na sve to sto me ceka al danas kad sam primila mail od tete Jasne slabo mi je bilo ......vasi tekstovi su smirujuci i velikog srca ......sa puno kratica koje mi nisu jasne


Nana mo dobrodošla. 
Tu sam što god ti trebalo. (nadam se da sam pogodila o kome je riječ).
Pusica od mene i moje Jeliene.

----------


## butterfly101

> I ja sad mislim ići na socijalno i to vjerovatno u Vinogradsku jer rade PICSI. Krenut ću lagano sa par prirodnih ciklusa da mi se tijelo oporavi. A možda do sredine sljedeće godine i promjene zakon pa ne budemo morali bacati pare privatno nego nam omoguće normalno liječenje i preko socijalnog.
> Osim toga, malo sam proučila zašto embriji zastaju u razvoju nakon 3 dana i našla da većinom zbog dna fragmenatcije spermija. Ako još ima netko sa ovakvim problemom ne bilo loše napraviti nalaz - privatno košta 500kn. Ja sam iskreno razočarana liječnicima jer nam oni nisu preporučili ovo testiranje, nego smo sami morali postavljati sebi dijagnozu i pronalaziti pretragu koja bi mogla potvrditi ili pobiti naše sumnje.
> Butterfly, sretno!!! Nadam se da je ovaj tvoj 5-dnevni embić dobitni!



evo javljam da moje čekanje prestaje sa 9dpt,došla moja menga....sad jedva čekam pon.da se naručim za konzultacije i krenem u novi postupak.
želim svim sreće i naravno uspjeh....šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~samo hrabro,cure!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

Butterfly101 jako mi je žao... al super je da si tako pozitivna i ideš dalje. 
gdje češ se dalje naručiti na konzultacije?

----------


## Nana Mo

Nina nisam jos dobila protokol al ocekujem ga u ponedjeljak ....a pitanja ce biti   :Smile: ......




Rozalija pogodila si pozzzz i vama pusa

----------


## butterfly101

*Bluebella* mislim da jedino na način da se trudim biti pozitivna,iako je nekad teško,uspjevam ići dalje,ne želim niti razmišljati o prijašnjim postupcima,niti o tome koliko ih je bilo, dok god imam snage za takav stav idem dalje,dok god ne dobijem ono što želim...sad sam bila u rijeci,(svi,ali svi od reda koji rade na humanoj su super) i idem opet,iskoristit ću malo ovaj naš hzzo! :Smile: 

Sretno cure,i samo hrabro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nana Mo

evo upravo mi je stigao protokol ....nije mi nista jasno .... :Smile:  kao sto sam i ocekivala.....al  vec sam ga prosljedila svom ginekologu da ga malo prostudira ....mi smo u mariboru 09.01.2012. jel ti imas protokol ????'

----------


## nina977

Nana Mo,ja još uvijek nisam dobila.Zvat ću ih sutra.

----------


## Nana Mo

Nina977.....zovi ih i budi uporna ....ja sam vec danas pocela sa terapijom .....mozes i mail poslati ako ti se ne jave na telefon ......jasna stvarno odgovori ako ne isti dan onda sutra

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Molim informaciju od svih koje ste bile ili ćete biti u postupku u Mariboru:
1. da li se i gdje mogu dogovoriti za injekcije za stimulaciju u Zagrebu
2. gdje mi je najpovoljnije kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju - molim PP, jer će nas u protivnome brisati.
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## ina33

> Molim informaciju od svih koje ste bile ili ćete biti u postupku u Mariboru:
> 1. da li se i gdje mogu dogovoriti za injekcije za stimulaciju u Zagrebu
> 2. gdje mi je najpovoljnije kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju - molim PP, jer će nas u protivnome brisati.
> Unaprijed hvala


1. Teško, plus previše je to injekcija - a di ćeš po hitnima tumarat s bolesnicima, plus moguće je da ti štoperica bude u neko nedoba - tipa 3 ujutro. Naučite se bost sami, zaboravi VV-ovisnost o med. sestrama, to vi možete! Garantiram. Veća ti je šansa da vas neko zezne po bolnicama, plus još načekavanje redova, nego da vi to obavite navečer ili ujutro, kod sebe doma, još neke injekcije moraju u frižider. Plus za supresiju ti oni u MB-u inzistiraju da je u injekcijama (znači, još se dodatno produljuje broj dana za pikaje, sprej nije opcija), plus to mora bit plus minus pola sata svaki dan isto vrijeme, a vi ćete tumarat po ZG-u i molit negdje uslugu, ili se načekavat na hitnoj. Trust me - nema smisla - sve si možeš dat u trbuh, sama.
2. Ljekarna Filipović - već je i vrapci spominju ili Maribor pa tax refund - na isto ti dođe.

Sretno i hrabro s injekcijama, SVAKO to svlada, samo na VV-u je bila ta iluzija da to pacijenti ne mogu sami - kako bi se dijabetičari cjeloživotno pikali sami da je to baš takav kunst.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ina, hvala. 
Sve se još nadam da će se javiti neka forumašica koja će mi reći da to negdje mogu obaviti pod normalno.
Što se tiče ljekarne; imaju li to uvijek, tj. treba li se ranije naručiti, da ne 'izvisim'.

----------


## Bluebella

> Molim informaciju od svih koje ste bile ili ćete biti u postupku u Mariboru:
> 1. da li se i gdje mogu dogovoriti za injekcije za stimulaciju u Zagrebu
> 2. gdje mi je najpovoljnije kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju - molim PP, jer će nas u protivnome brisati.
> Unaprijed hvala


ja sam na postupku u Ljubljani i što se tiće injekcija sama sam si ih davala. prvi put me bila frka, a svaki ostali put je bilo sve lakše.
možeš ti to  :Smile:  .....

samo da napomenem da sam inače padala u nesvjest čim vidim bila na tv bilo uživo da se netko pika  :Laughing:  a sad mi je to piece of cake.... tak da samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Ina, hvala. 
> Sve se još nadam da će se javiti neka forumašica koja će mi reći da to negdje mogu obaviti pod normalno.
> Što se tiče ljekarne; imaju li to uvijek, tj. treba li se ranije naručiti, da ne 'izvisim'.


Nema šanse da će ti to reći pod normalno - been there, done that - svi se sami pikaju. Moš' mislit što će hitne bit "oduševljene" da tamo iz usluge još nekima koji idu u privatnike bodu injekcije, a jednoj su na hitnoj zezli ključni milestone - krivo dali štopericu. tako da - uzmi stvar u svoje ruke, i umjesto nadanja da ćeš to negdje pod "normalno" obaviti, isprouči ovo, piece of cake je, još ćeš se u načekavanju s bolesnima prije punkcije razbolit i pokupit kod bolesnih neki vrag:

http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/port...50711191023244

Pri tome decapeptyl uopće ne moraš miksati - skineš kapicu i ubodeš u trbuh ispod pupka (prvo istisneš zrak), a ovo drugo vam stigne sestra pokazati, plus imate gonal pen di je sličan princip. 

Zamisli da dijabetičar svaki dan ide na hitnu - tolike su to količinetine injekcija, a u MB-u je to više nego na VV-u jer pikanje počinje prije menge, s decapeptylima.

Naravno, možda se s nekim privatnikom koji ima med. sestre, a živi od hendlanja nepokretnih staraca, i možeš dogovoriti tipa da ti neko dolazi doma bost te u 3 ujutro, u 11 navečer itd., ali cijena će bit vjerojatno paprena, i po meni - sasvim nepotrebna. Tu imaš ove ustanove za fizikalnu - Zorica, Medeor. Ali, to ti niko tako ne radi, daj se nauči sama.

Ljekarne - moj ti je savjet ne kupuj unaprijed količinu - a par ampula ti oni obično imaju - konkretno, sve ove koje servisiraju MPO doktore - Filipović, ljekarnu VV-a, ljekarnu oko svih bolnica, ljekarnu kraj Vilija, ljekarnu KB Maribor. U MB-u ti mogu pisat recepte svaki dan nakon UZV-a, a s Filipovićem se, mislim, može dogovorit povrat iskorištenih ampula - oni su ti jako poslovni.

Jedino ti se isplati kupit supresiju za koju se odlučiš unaprijed - ali ne i stimulaciju. Također, ako nisi dogovarala terapiju, a s obzirom na dob, pitaj preko sestre da ti doktori pogledaju koliko ampula trebaš primati - decapeeptyl i te MB supresije su jake, a ako si 39+ i ne PCOS-aš, onda će ti možda trebat 3-4. Valjda si već o protkolou s njima porazgovarala - što i koliko.

----------


## seka35

> ja sam na postupku u Ljubljani i što se tiće injekcija sama sam si ih davala. prvi put me bila frka, a svaki ostali put je bilo sve lakše.
> možeš ti to  .....
> 
> samo da napomenem da sam inače padala u nesvjest čim vidim bila na tv bilo uživo da se netko pika  a sad mi je to piece of cake.... tak da samo hrabro


 zeli mi  pozitivnu betu...
meni je ljubljana bila dobitna ,pa i tebi isto zelim

----------


## amyx

Čisto sumnjam da će se netko javiti i reći da to pikanje ide negdje pod normalno...ne žele na hitnoj davat ni štoprice a kamoli pikat svaki dan supresiju ili stimulaciju

----------


## Bluebella

> zeli mi  pozitivnu betu...
> meni je ljubljana bila dobitna ,pa i tebi isto zelim


hvala  :Smile: 
tebi čestitke na Patriku  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

Blubella ,nista ne brini bit ce to fina beta ,samo opusteno...

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella ,nista ne brini bit ce to fina beta ,samo opusteno...


nadam se  :Zaljubljen: 
iako ovdje prevladavaju cure koje idu u maribor na postupke vidim da je dr. Reš mnogima bio dobitan.

----------


## butterfly101

*bluebella*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a betu :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> *bluebella*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a betu


butterfly  :Love: 
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj optimizam i da slijedeći postupak bude  :Klap:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Koliko nas ide na postupak u Maribor u XI mj, tj. s prvim pregledom 14.11. Pitam da mogu lakše pratiti informacije i događanja i pitati koga točno trebam. Hvala

----------


## jasna09

> Koliko nas ide na postupak u Maribor u XI mj, tj. s prvim pregledom 14.11. Pitam da mogu lakše pratiti informacije i događanja i pitati koga točno trebam. Hvala


Meni je prvi pregled 14.11

Bojim se da ja sa odgovorima baš nemogu pomoći jel mi je prvi put u Mariboru....

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Jasna, i meni je prvi puta u Mariboru. Ma, mislila sam više info za neke sitnice, ni sama trenutno ne znam koje  :Smile: , ili kao podrška, a ostalo ćemo dobiti od ekipe iz Maribora i forumašica. Evo, ono što mene trenutno interesira je u koje vrijeme će biti pregledi, jer bi meni odgovaralo da budu predvečer, otprilike poslje 18h, da ne izostajem s posla.

----------


## Gabi25

Imaš vec termin za taj prvi pregled 14.11.? Na tom pregledu se probaj dogovoriti sa sestrom, ako je uzv u Novoj Vasi onda je izvedivo, a ako su u bolnici onda su ipak u ranijim terminima. I pitajte sve sto vas zanima :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala.
Mislila sam da ću ići u Maribor na UZV, no, dobro, sve ću saznati postepeno, sada sam pitala e-mail-om Maribor kada su kontrole i da li mogu biti predvečer.
Što se tiče termina, na protokolu mi piše da je prva kontrola-UZV 14.11.

----------


## Gabi25

Ma sve je to Maribor, Nova Vas ne dio grada gdje je privatna ambulanta dr. Vlaisavljevica, a bolnica je isto u Mb. Ja sam od sestre Jasne dobila tjedan dana prije točno vrijeme tog prvog uzv-a i onda smo se na tom uzv-u dogovorili za dalje


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jasna09

Ja imam termin za 14.11. na večer u Novoj Vasi. Vjerojatno ćeš i ti biti naručena u Novoj Vasi pa zamoli za termin.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ajme koja sramota za mene. Nadam se da ovu temu ne čitaju forumašice iz Slovenije  :Smile: , unaprijed isprike svima. 
Da, i ja se nadam da će mi ponuditi neki večernji termin. Vjerojatno idu za tim da dolazimo iz Zgb i sl. No, kako god - nekako ću se organizirati za tih 4-5 dana.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo upravo sam dobila odgovor; 14.11. od 18.15-18.30. To mi je OK

----------


## jasna09

> Evo upravo sam dobila odgovor; 14.11. od 18.15-18.30. To mi je OK


Ja sam onda poslije tebe na redu.....

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Eto, poslagale smo se  :Smile: ; ima li nas još?; sumnjam da smo samo nas dvije s Foruma ili općenito - jer, tko ne ide na Forum  :Smile:

----------


## renna

> Koliko nas ide na postupak u Maribor u XI mj, tj. s prvim pregledom 14.11. Pitam da mogu lakše pratiti informacije i događanja i pitati koga točno trebam. Hvala



evo draga ja idem 14,11, sada uzimam femodan kontracepciju, a 14.11 mi je u 16 i 15 prvi uzv , a ti?, jel imas vec protokil, ili???

----------


## renna

[QUOTE=Gabi25;1999013]Ma sve je to Maribor, Nova Vas ne dio grada gdje je privatna ambulanta dr. Vlaisavljevica, a bolnica je isto u Mb. Ja sam od sestre Jasne dobila tjedan dana prije točno vrijeme tog prvog uzv-a i onda smo se na tom uzv-u dogovorili 


gabi ti vec jesi isla u MB, kako je kod tebe proslo, malo sam probala pratit, al kad izadjes iz stosa ono da se malo opustis toliko novoga na forumu, tako da je bolje da i nenapustam   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Renna ja sam bila prije godinu dana u Mb, dobili 17js, samo 3 blastice, 2 vracene, treća nije bila dovoljno dobra za zamrznuti, od svega samo biokemijska. I veliko razočaranje 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## renna

[QUOTE=Gabi25;1999463]Renna ja sam bila prije godinu dana u Mb, dobili 17js, samo 3 blastice, 2 vracene, treća nije bila dovoljno dobra za zamrznuti, od svega samo biokemijska. I veliko razočaranje 

a bas mi je zao, znas kako ono mislis, MB dobitna kombinacija za kraj, samo skupi lovu i idi i to je to, ali ustvari vidis sad dosta oni koji su otisli van dozivjeli velika razocarenja, meni evo sad frendica bila prosle godine u MB i nista, cak ni sa smrzlicima, i zvali je sad opet i ona ajd ide, i eto beta je 4500, sigurno je onda ipak dobitno samo je pitanje koliko nas si moze priustit dva ,tri posjeta tamo....imas li volje za ponovo ic ako te pozovu ili planiras negdje dalje??

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> evo draga ja idem 14,11, sada uzimam femodan kontracepciju, a 14.11 mi je u 16 i 15 prvi uzv , a ti?, jel imas vec protokil, ili???


Da, i imam protokol, naručena sam 14.11., sad nas je troje za Maribor za taj datum

----------


## renna

a koji ti je protokol nikolina?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> a koji ti je protokol nikolina?


Renna, možeš li molim pojasniti pitanje; na što točno misliš, naziv protokola (oznaku), dane UZV-a, vrste ljekova ili ... Hvala

----------


## renna

lijekove koje uzimas? tj. inekcije??

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

U tablici piše Gonal - F 75 i Cetrotide 0,25 mg/dan, no, možda će se to još promijeniti nakon 1. UZV-a.

----------


## jasna09

> U tablici piše Gonal - F 75 i Cetrotide 0,25 mg/dan, no, možda će se to još promijeniti nakon 1. UZV-a.


Budeš kod njih kupovala pen ili dolaziš sa svojim Gonalima?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Budeš kod njih kupovala pen ili dolaziš sa svojim Gonalima?


Ina mi je napisala da je podjednaka cijena ako kupujem kod njih ili u Filipovići ili tako nekako apoteci u Zagrebu, a s obzirom da još ne znam točno što ću i u kojim količinama trebati, onda ću radije kupovati u Sloveniji. A ti? Da li je negdje povoljnije?

----------


## ina33

[QUOTE=renna;1999503]


> Renna ja sam bila prije godinu dana u Mb, dobili 17js, samo 3 blastice, 2 vracene, treća nije bila dovoljno dobra za zamrznuti, od svega samo biokemijska. I veliko razočaranje 
> 
> a bas mi je zao, znas kako ono mislis, MB dobitna kombinacija za kraj, samo skupi lovu i idi i to je to, ali ustvari vidis sad dosta oni koji su otisli van dozivjeli velika razocarenja, meni evo sad frendica bila prosle godine u MB i nista, cak ni sa smrzlicima, i zvali je sad opet i ona ajd ide, i eto beta je 4500, sigurno je onda ipak dobitno samo je pitanje koliko nas si moze priustit dva ,tri posjeta tamo....imas li volje za ponovo ic ako te pozovu ili planiras negdje dalje??


Cure moje, ovako sam i ja mislila, ali bi vam preporučila da ne ostavljate MB za "kraj", pogotovo ako zađete u neku dob. Načelno, benefit Maribora imaju mlađe žene koje reagiraju, a u dobi 39+ je više-manje skoro pa svejedno di si ako nemaš više reakciju da možeš očekivat više od 3 stanice, iako ima žena koje tako reagiraju čak i u 40+ i nije toliko rijetko (40 godina 10 stanica, 42 godine 16 stanica itd., premda je i unatoč takvim količinskim reakcijama u dobi 40+ trudnoća skoro pa sporadična), dobro, mora bit neki pristojni laboratorij.

----------


## jasna09

Ja dolazim sa svojim Gonalima, nije mi problem mješati. Kod njih u apoteci drže samo penove ( ako krivo pišem, molim ispravak), a cijena mi je malo visoka.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da ne tražim po internetu - 
- što su penovi, 
- da li se lakše doziraju nego non-penovi, 
- što je bolje, 
- da li samo to drže u Mariboru?

----------


## Gabi25

> Ja dolazim sa svojim Gonalima, nije mi problem mješati. Kod njih u apoteci drže samo penove ( ako krivo pišem, molim ispravak), a cijena mi je malo visoka.


Ispravak- nemaju samo penove, imaju i obične gonale za miješanje, ja kupila jednom kad mi je trebao samo jedan u onoj ljekarni u Novoj Vasi

----------


## ina33

> da ne tražim po internetu - 
> - što su penovi, 
> 
> kao penkale
> - da li se lakše doziraju nego non-penovi, 
> 
> da
> - što je bolje, 
> 
> ...


mislim da ne.

----------


## Gabi25

> Da ne tražim po internetu - 
> - što su penovi, 
> - da li se lakše doziraju nego non-penovi, 
> - što je bolje, 
> - da li samo to drže u Mariboru?


Nikolina uguglaj Gonal F pen pa ćeš vidjeti kako to izgleda, to je već izmiješan prah sa otopinom i nalazi se u nečemu što izgleda kao olovka- vrlo jednostavno za korištenje, uz to se dobiju i male iglice za pikanje tako da svaki dan samo staviš iglicu i upikneš, nema miješanja.
Caka je u tome što je skuplji nego običan gonal (ne sjećam se više cifre)

----------


## jasna09

Penovi su već izmiksani, jednostavnija je uporaba. Pošto sam već sama miksala više puta nije mi problem.

----------


## seka35

> nadam se 
> iako ovdje prevladavaju cure koje idu u maribor na postupke vidim da je dr. Reš mnogima bio dobitan.


 znam da prevladavaju cure  koje su u mariboru ,ali meni nije maribor donio srecu  vec ljubljana i tako sam zahvalna dr. resu...
malo je otkacen  ,ali meni je njegov ritam savrseno odgovarao i bio dobitan!
  kako se osjecas ?
sad ce beta

----------


## Bluebella

> znam da prevladavaju cure  koje su u mariboru ,ali meni nije maribor donio srecu  vec ljubljana i tako sam zahvalna dr. resu...
> malo je otkacen  ,ali meni je njegov ritam savrseno odgovarao i bio dobitan!
>   kako se osjecas ?
> sad ce beta


još tjedan dana i evo tete bete pa da vidimo šta ima za reći.
meni je isto dr. reš bio super, sve ide brzo i bez puno filozofiranja, što je meni ok.... ne volim prenemaganja i smatram da mpo doktor ne mora biti psiholog da bi bio dobar (to su mu mnogi zamjerili).

osjećam se dobro... (.)(.) me bole i jako su tvrde i napuhane, trbuh mi je napuhan  :Laughing:  i to je uglavnom to.... imala sam neka probadanja pa se nadam da su se to moje mrvice ugnjezdile  :Smile:  a od danas me glava boli.... inaće me nikad ne boli, a neke cure tu na forumu pišu da im je to bio jedan od simptoma pa se eto nadam.... budemo vidjeli ....

----------


## butterfly101

*bluebella*   sretno, neka se  implantiraju dvije mrve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti se i zavrti u glavi ali od velike bete!

----------


## Bluebella

> *bluebella*   sretno, neka se  implantiraju dvije mrve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti se i zavrti u glavi ali od velike bete!


butterfly  :Love: 
vidim da si ti u novom postupku :Klap: 
šaljem *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da ovaj bude dobitni

p.s. možeš mi pliz objasniti šta znaći sekundarni?

----------


## butterfly101

bila sam na ivf postupku i dobila 6jajnih stanica,od čega se kod nas u hr.smiju oploditi max.3,tako da su tri jajne stanise ostale i zaledili su ih,dok bi ih u slo. oplodili i zaledili embijea,naravno ako bi se oplodile. sada sam u tom sekundarnom,što bi značilo kad mi dođe sredina ciklusa,oni će te tri js odledit i pokušat oplodit,međutim znam da su male šanse da uopće prežive odmrzavanje..ako se oplode to će bit ka mali dobitak na lotu,a da ne govorimo kakav bi jack pot bio da dođe do trudnoće...

----------


## Bluebella

> bila sam na ivf postupku i dobila 6jajnih stanica,od čega se kod nas u hr.smiju oploditi max.3,tako da su tri jajne stanise ostale i zaledili su ih,dok bi ih u slo. oplodili i zaledili embijea,naravno ako bi se oplodile. sada sam u tom sekundarnom,što bi značilo kad mi dođe sredina ciklusa,oni će te tri js odledit i pokušat oplodit,međutim znam da su male šanse da uopće prežive odmrzavanje..ako se oplode to će bit ka mali dobitak na lotu,a da ne govorimo kakav bi jack pot bio da dođe do trudnoće...


zato sam ja za prvi put odabrala sloveniju. 
za maribor mi se nije dalo čekati.... pa sam se za dr. reša odlučila. al na kraju nismo imali ništa za zamrznuti, tako da se nadam da će ovi embrijići biti dobitni.
ako mi ovaj postupak ne uspije nisam sigurna da ću opet ići ko dr. reša. malo mi je naporno dizanje u 3h ujutro, pa u ljubljanu na uzv i onda nazad. ja sam si uzimala slobodan dan na poslu jer sam imala tu mogućnost ali MM je išao raditi i to mu je bilo prenaporno.
nadam se da će se vlast promijeniti i da će tako i ovaj preloši zakon otići u povijest. 
dalje ću onda vjerojatno u jednu od naših privatnih klinika.... čini mi se PICSI kao nešto što će u budućnosti biti umjesto ICSI tak da ću pratiti tko će ga uvesti.

dali znaš ima li itko na forumu kome je sekundarni uspjeo?

----------


## renna

butterfly101 kakav si imala protokiol u ljubljani, vidim da si svakih 5 mj otprilike isla, jel bio stimulitani il???

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

*Jasna09 i renna*,

jutros sam dobila e-mail od Maribora da li želim da mi rezerviraju *ljekove* u njihovoj apoteci, pa sam rekla da da.

U srijedu mi je bio zadnji dan za *kontracepcijske* i vjerojatno bih uskoro trebala onda dobiti menstruaciju. Iskreno, uopće mi se nije svidio ovaj period pod kontracepcijskim, jer sam gotovo cijelo vrijeme imala lagani smećkasti iscijedak, no, pročitala sam da je to za sve koji po prvi puta uzimaju kontracepciju normalno. Svejedno sam pitala med.sestru u Mariboru da li je to uopće dobra podloga - predpriprema za postupak. Dodatno, ako ću do ponedjeljka dobiti menstruaciju, uopće ne znam kako će taj pregled izgledati, no, dobro, to prepuštam doktoru.

Na *put* ću vjerojatno sama, iako ne volim voziti po noći i kada sam umorna poslje posla, no, netko mora čuvati sina, a to će biti suprug. Ne znam što bih rekla baki i djedi da u ovim poodmaklim godinama idem još na neki postupak. A ne pada mi na pamet neka logična isprika do 21 navečer. To ćemo upotrijebiti baš ako i kada budemo oboje morali ići.

Kako je kod vas?

----------


## ina33

NIkolina:

- ovo o rezerviravanju lijekova je novost, biće kod njih nestašica nekih lijekova, navodno nema utrogestana;
- spotting i antibebi - ne brini, normalno;
- pregled i menga - ne brini, najnormalnije, za to postoje pap. ubrusi (s kojima dr. obriše što treba).

Sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

ina nije novost, i mene su lani u 12.mjesecu pitali da li želim da mi rezerviraju lijekove
valjda da im se ne dogodi da nema dosta u datm trenutku a ti se trebaš odmah upiknuti

----------


## ina33

Ups, nisam znala. Sad mi je bila jedna, rekla je za nestašicu utrića po Ljubljani - kao, ima samo ljekarna kraj KB Maribor - a normalno je svaki dan kupovala po par menopura u istoj ljekarni, bez ikakvih rezervacija. Inače, i ljekarna Filipović i ZG-u obično ima uvijek manje količine na lageru.

----------


## Gabi25

Mislim da se ovo odnosi na ljekarnu u Novoj Vasi. I vjerojatno se radi o tome da oni na taj prvi uzv naruče recimo 20 žena a ni jedna još nema svoje lijekove (jer masu njih čeka baš taj prvi uzv da im Vlaisavljević odredi terapiju) i onda svaka treba kupiti tipa 10 gonala do sljedećeg uzv-a i onda to ispada 200 ampula a toliko nemaju valjda u svakom trenu u ljekarni.
Karikiram naravno, ali skužila si bit

----------


## ina33

Jes, ziher. Ova od bolnice - tu se može bez problema kupit po par gonala, ali po par. A i lijepo da upravljaju količinama, to je isto OK.

----------


## renna

> *Jasna09 i renna*,
> 
> jutros sam dobila e-mail od Maribora da li želim da mi rezerviraju *ljekove* u njihovoj apoteci, pa sam rekla da da.
> 
> U srijedu mi je bio zadnji dan za *kontracepcijske* i vjerojatno bih uskoro trebala onda dobiti menstruaciju. Iskreno, uopće mi se nije svidio ovaj period pod kontracepcijskim, jer sam gotovo cijelo vrijeme imala lagani smećkasti iscijedak, no, pročitala sam da je to za sve koji po prvi puta uzimaju kontracepciju normalno. Svejedno sam pitala med.sestru u Mariboru da li je to uopće dobra podloga - predpriprema za postupak. Dodatno, ako ću do ponedjeljka dobiti menstruaciju, uopće ne znam kako će taj pregled izgledati, no, dobro, to prepuštam doktoru.
> 
> Na *put* ću vjerojatno sama, iako ne volim voziti po noći i kada sam umorna poslje posla, no, netko mora čuvati sina, a to će biti suprug. Ne znam što bih rekla baki i djedi da u ovim poodmaklim godinama idem još na neki postupak. A ne pada mi na pamet neka logična isprika do 21 navečer. To ćemo upotrijebiti baš ako i kada budemo oboje morali ići.
> 
> Kako je kod vas?




hej draga, ja sam isto u srijedu uzela zadnju kontracepciju, i mene je pitala za lijekove, ali ja cu uzimati ovdje, uzasno je i meni bilo za vrijeme ove kontracepcije , grudi su me ubijale i stomak i svasta, ugl sam se grozno osjecala, reci mi nikolina jel si ti sina dobila prirodno ili??, meni je rekla da budemo tamo između 16 i 16 i 45 , eto, vidjet cemo se mozda

----------


## renna

e i da, frka me s tim uzimanjem lijekova, je on meni sad kad kaze uzimaj npr po 3 gonala ili menopura i dođi za 5 dana na uzv, jel ja u ljekarni onda kupim 15 gonala ili kako, malo mi to komplicirano sad kad moram kupovat, a naucila sve na gotovo :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

> zato sam ja za prvi put odabrala sloveniju. 
> za maribor mi se nije dalo čekati.... pa sam se za dr. reša odlučila. al na kraju nismo imali ništa za zamrznuti, tako da se nadam da će ovi embrijići biti dobitni.
> ako mi ovaj postupak ne uspije nisam sigurna da ću opet ići ko dr. reša. malo mi je naporno dizanje u 3h ujutro, pa u ljubljanu na uzv i onda nazad. ja sam si uzimala slobodan dan na poslu jer sam imala tu mogućnost ali MM je išao raditi i to mu je bilo prenaporno.
> nadam se da će se vlast promijeniti i da će tako i ovaj preloši zakon otići u povijest. 
> dalje ću onda vjerojatno u jednu od naših privatnih klinika.... čini mi se PICSI kao nešto što će u budućnosti biti umjesto ICSI tak da ću pratiti tko će ga uvesti.
> 
> dali znaš ima li itko na forumu kome je sekundarni uspjeo?



Draga moja,zato sam i ja išla kod reša,ali meni je na kraju svo to noćno putovanje i nespavanje odgovaralo jer bi stigla na posao i tamo je sve nekako kao u tvornici,ide kao na trci i to mi je odgovaralo...ali nikad nismo uspjeli doć do zamrzavanja,a nismo ni dobili odgovor zašto je to tako...išla bi ja opet tamo da mi eurići nisu problem,ali i ovdje sam zadovoljna,pa sad ćemo vidjet kako će proći ovaj sekundarni,neznam nikog tko je uspjeo u sek.nadam se nekako da bi mogla ja,ali ako i ne uspijem,ovo nije stresan postupak pa ću lakše proći preko neuspjeha,nema nikakve th.,tako da bi idući put mogla odmah u prvom mj.Ali neću sad razmišljati za dalje,ovo mora uspjeti,želim biti poticaj drugima da za sekundarni ipak ima nade!!! :Yes: 

*Renna* moja terapija u kod dr.Reša bila je sprej suprefact deset dana prije očekivane menge pa sve do punkcije,a od drugog dana m. dvije ampule merionala...sve sam kupovala u Mađarskoj jer kod njih je bio samo Menopur,a ovako sam uštedila nekih 250€.

----------


## Bluebella

> Draga moja,zato sam i ja išla kod reša,ali meni je na kraju svo to noćno putovanje i nespavanje odgovaralo jer bi stigla na posao i tamo je sve nekako kao u tvornici,ide kao na trci i to mi je odgovaralo...ali nikad nismo uspjeli doć do zamrzavanja,a nismo ni dobili odgovor zašto je to tako...išla bi ja opet tamo da mi eurići nisu problem,ali i ovdje sam zadovoljna,pa sad ćemo vidjet kako će proći ovaj sekundarni,neznam nikog tko je uspjeo u sek.nadam se nekako da bi mogla ja,ali ako i ne uspijem,ovo nije stresan postupak pa ću lakše proći preko neuspjeha,nema nikakve th.,tako da bi idući put mogla odmah u prvom mj.Ali neću sad razmišljati za dalje,ovo mora uspjeti,želim biti poticaj drugima da za sekundarni ipak ima nade!!!


onda navijamo za tvoj sekundarni  :Heart:  treba vjerovati i nadati se :Yes: 
ja sam se odlučila sutra ujutro 10dnt napraviti testić... mislim da bi trebao već pokazati barem neki blagi plusić  :Grin:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> hej draga, ja sam isto u srijedu uzela zadnju kontracepciju, i mene je pitala za lijekove, ali ja cu uzimati ovdje, uzasno je i meni bilo za vrijeme ove kontracepcije , grudi su me ubijale i stomak i svasta, ugl sam se grozno osjecala, reci mi nikolina jel si ti sina dobila prirodno ili??, meni je rekla da budemo tamo između 16 i 16 i 45 , eto, vidjet cemo se mozda


Pitala si me za *sina* - da, nekim čudom smo ga dobili prirodno, pokušavali smo par godina, išli na postupke, sve poslje 35., i onda sam sasvim neočekivano, kada se uopće više nisam nadala da bi prirodno moglo uspjeti, zatrudnjela u 38. Imala sam dijagnozu idiopatske neplodnosti (nepoznati uzrok), a kako sam sada već prešla 40. ne bih više prepuštala slučaju, već eto pokušala postupkom, barem 1, možda uspije 'od prve', a ako ne - razmišljat ću da li ću još ići na koji ili ne. Suprug je jako skeptičan i zabrinut za mene, jer sam nakon 1. trudnoće bila još jednom prirodno zatrudnjela i pobacila u 10. tjednu, pa se boji da si ne ugrozim zdravlje, a time i napravim probleme cijeloj obitelji, te dodatno ne vjeruje baš puno u trudnoće u toj dobi, barem konkretno u mome slučaju, no, ako uspije, ja ću biti mama, a ne on  :Smile: , pa prema tome, vrijedi mi se potruditi. 

*Protokol*: Menstruaciju sam dobila u subotu. Eto, barem da ide sve po PS-u što se tiče protokola, već kad ne može prirodno, što se tiče tijela. A u ovom trenutku protokol je važniji.

*Put*: Samo da danas živa i zdrava po mraku i umorna poslje posla dođem do Maribora i vratim se u Zagreb, solo, a onda ćemo ostalo korak po korak, ... davanje injekcija, sljedeći UZV i ostalo još važnije ...

----------


## Charlie

*Nikolina* i ja sam uvijek sama putovala za Mb i vraćala, se, osim na punkciju i na ET. Je, naporno bude ali nadam se da će se i vama isplatiti. 
Na punkciju i ET možete ako nemate druge opcije sina povesti sa sobom, njih dvoje dok ti čekaš/ležiš mogu provesti vrijeme u Europarku. Na mom zadnjem ET je bila i moja curica, 2g.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Charlie, hvala na podršci. Da, moguće je da će se u nekom od putovanja naći i moj razigrani mališa  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo samo da javim da sam se vratila 'živa i zdrava' iz Maribora  :Smile: .
Do Maribora je bilo super, a onda sam - zalutala. Naime, mislila sam da sam ušla s auto-ceste na ulaz drugačiji nego prvi puta, pa sam otišla prema centru, sve do tramvaja i skužila da to baš i nije dobar kvart  :Smile: .
Sve u svemu, da ne skrećem s teme, pregled je prošao OK, doktor je rekao da ne bih trenutno trebala imati većih folikula, jer je takav cilj kontracepcije, da sve smiri i da onda injekcije to potenciraju (ako sam dobro shvatila, no, nemojte me držati za riječ), a kako se ispostavilo da ih ima već 2-3 od cca 8 mm i s obzirom na moje godine u kojima se ne zna kako će zapravo tijelo odreagirati na injekcije, doktor je rekao da je moguće da će kod mene sve to ići brže, pa smo se dogovorili da na sljedeći UZV dođem već u petak, a onda u ned. ili pon.
Sestra mi je pokazalo kako miješati i davati Menopure i srećom nije me boljelo i izgleda jednostavno. Naravno, vjerojatno će u mome slučaju to prvih par puta potrajati duže, no, dobro, opet je brže nego da negdje moram ići i čekati.
Kupila sam ljekove. 
Čekam kartu za bolnicu. Da li mi je bolje sići na Maribor-Jug ili Maribor-centar?
Javite cure koje ste također išle u Maribor kako je kod vas prošlo, ako želite podijeliti s nama, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Ja uvijek silazim za mb centar, bilo za bolnicu bilo za novu vas.

----------


## ina33

Nikolina, ima ti jedna soba-čekaona-presvlačiona u kojoj tata i mališa mogu slobodno čekat tebe dok ne bude gotova punkcija-transfer. Imaš i lijepi dječji park vrlo blizu kruga bolnice (dobro, sad ne mogu predugo bit tamo zbog temperatura), a blizu je i taj shopping centar. Sve u svemu, ništa neizvedivo, i ništa što tamo u bolnici nisu doživjeli. So far, so good ti ide. Sretno!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Samo da podijelim s vama moju 'prvu injekciju'. Nastojim da se ne nerviram, jer je sve otišlo po krivu, jer se nadam da se neće puno odraziti na cijeli postupak i da ću već danas biti 'pametnija'.
Evo što sam sve 'zeznula':
1. nisam se sjetila da li gornji dio bočice s otopinom treba 'odvidati' ili samo otklopiti, pa sam ga na kraju uspjela razbiti i to čak na dvije bočice, i porezati se na prstu, no comment; poslje sam se sjetila da treba samo otklopiti, a zapamtila sam da me točkica mora gledati
2. e onda sam tako zakrvavljena  :Smile:  išla miješati otopinu sa lijekom i uspjela sve izmiješati, da bih na kraju, gle čuda  :Smile: , skužila da u šprici nema više ničega - nekom čarolijom je nestalo ?; greškom sam špricu s iglom držala okomito prema dolje, a uopće mi se nije upalila logička lampica da je igla široka i da sve može iscuriti (vjerojatno može i iz tanke), uopće ne kužim kako nisam primijetila kako ju med.sestra drži; no, dobro, sad to znam; uglavnom, propalo mi je 3 bočice, no comment, suprugu nisam niti rekla
3. u čitavom tom show-u zaboravila sam da treba istisnuti zrak, pa sam počela tako gurati iglu, horor, i naravno nije išlo; zatim sam ju izvadila, istisnula zrak i tko zna što još i vratila. 
U čitavoj priči je najvažnije da li sam si uspjela 'ubaciti' dovoljnu količinu lijeka.
That's it!
Na vlastitim greškama se uči, pa se nadam da ću danas biti puno uspješnija.

----------


## ina33

Sretno, na greškama se uči. Ovo su ti sad menonpuri/gonali? Kako si davala dekapeptile? Ili ideš na cetrotide?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Sad imam menopure, a u petak će mi pokazati Cetrotide

----------


## Charlie

Ajoj Nikolina baš te krenulo. Ja mislim da otopina ne može iscuriti iz šprice dok je na njoj igla bez obzira koje debljine jer se dok povlačimo izmiješanu otopinu iz one staklene bočice stvori vakuum - zato i ide sadržaj iz šrpice van tek na potisak. Nije mi jasno što se dogodilo... No bitno da si ti na kraju uspjela. Ne brini za ove staklene ampulice, to je samo otapalo i obično ih ionako ostane viška jer se miješa više prašaka u jedno otapalo. 
Danas zato lijepo sve prvo pripremi na stol i korak po korak. Ja si 1) prvo otvorim šprice i igle (odvrnem im malo čep da ih kasnije lakše nataknem i oslobodim kapice) i 2) onda skinem plastiku s bočice u kojoj je lijek i dezinficiram alkoholom ili octeniseptom. Onda 3) nataknem debelu iglu na špricu, i tek onda 4) slomim ampulu (obavezno ju stavim u neku krpicu ili salvetu i palcem protisnem na točkicu). 5) Aspiriam tekućinu, 6) ubrizgam u lijek, 7) povučem. 8) Malo pokuckam ako treba mjehuriće potjerati prema gore. 9) Onda zamijenim igle i tek tad istiskujem zrak. 10) I onda se pikam u mjesto koje isto prvo dezinficiram.
Sretno danas!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Ajoj Nikolina baš te krenulo. Ja mislim da otopina ne može iscuriti iz šprice dok je na njoj igla bez obzira koje debljine jer se dok povlačimo izmiješanu otopinu iz one staklene bočice stvori vakuum - zato i ide sadržaj iz šrpice van tek na potisak. Nije mi jasno što se dogodilo... Da, valjda sam tako i ja mislila, eto to je valjda bila ta moja logika. Vjerojatno sam onda krivo stavila iglu, dok je negdje iscurilo. Ne znam. Danas ću biti opreznija. No bitno da si ti na kraju uspjela. Ne brini za ove staklene ampulice, to je samo otapalo i obično ih ionako ostane viška jer se miješa više prašaka u jedno otapalo. Nisi me shvatila, ja sam bacila 3 bočice s prahom, jer kada sam ih pomiješala s otapalom sve mi je netragom nestalo. No comment 
> Danas zato lijepo sve prvo pripremi na stol i korak po korak. Ja si 1) prvo otvorim šprice i igle (odvrnem im malo čep da ih kasnije lakše nataknem i oslobodim kapice) i 2) onda skinem plastiku s bočice u kojoj je lijek i dezinficiram alkoholom ili octeniseptom. Onda 3) nataknem debelu iglu na špricu, i tek onda 4) slomim ampulu (obavezno ju stavim u neku krpicu ili salvetu i palcem protisnem na točkicu). 5) Aspiriam tekućinu, 6) ubrizgam u lijek, 7) povučem. 8) Malo pokuckam ako treba mjehuriće potjerati prema gore. 9) Onda zamijenim igle i tek tad istiskujem zrak. 10) I onda se pikam u mjesto koje isto prvo dezinficiram.
> Sretno danas!


 Kopirat ću si ovo i isprintati da imam kao podsjetnik. Za svaki slučaj, da neki korak ne zaboravim, ah ...

----------


## Iva15

Charlie, imaš puno filmića na youtubu za miksanje inekcija. Meni je ovaj dosta dobar 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFftyaTXDw
Uglavnom, samo smireno pa će danas bit bolje. Sretno

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Charlie zna, Nikolina ne zna  :Smile:

----------


## Iva15

joj, da, da :Laughing:  a još sam htjela reć da je Charlie sve to lijepo objasnila, tako sam i ja radila  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Pogledala sam filmić. Super, hvala. Dobro je to još jednom vidjeti i slikovito. Jedino mi je čudno da u filmiću kažu da igla treba ići pod 90 stupnjeva, a sjećam se da mi je med.sestra pokazala da treba ići koso i još sam ju pitala da li to znači je OK da ide tako samo malo koso i ona mi je potvrdila i rekla da je dovoljno da ide pod nekih 20-25 stupnjeva. Možda su u pitanju drugačije igle, na filmiću kraće, a ovdje duže. Što je sada ispravno? Glupo mi je ponovo pitati Maribor, ako su mi već dali odgovor na to pitanje. A opet razmišljam, vjerojatno je važno kako se daje, jer inače ne bi naglasili u filmiću da treba biti 90 stupnjeva. Ne kužim

----------


## Iva15

Ja sam pročitala i uputu od kupljenog Menopura i tamo je isto bilo nacrtano da ide pod kutem od 90°, pa sam si ga tako davala. 
Ali možda ti imaš neku drugu vrstu ako su te i u MB-u drukčije uputili.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Pitat ću, neću da nešto bude krivo. Hvala

----------


## lasta

Ma i mi smo imali slicnih problema kada smo si davali prve inekcije.Ako ides previse koso desiti ce ti se slucaj kao nama da ces sve istisnuti pod kozu pa ce ti nastati mali jastucic. Nije nista strasno(malo sam si ga istrljala i sve je splasnulo). Kada si das dvije tri inekcije shvatiti ces kako ide. Samo polako,smireno i bez panike-svi smo to prosli.Igle su kratke tako da se ne brines da ces nesto probiti(to ti je mm mislio na pocetku :Rolling Eyes:  :Laughing: ). Treba par uboda da se uhodas i kasnije ces biti prava narkomanka :Grin: .
Sretno

----------


## Charlie

Ja se u trbuh bodem tako da stisnem između prstiju kožu i ubodem iglu u taj "nabor" pod kutem od cca 75-80 stupnjeva, znači ne sasvim okomito ali niti polegnuto, i kad ubodem otpustim kožu i polako istisnem sadržaj. To mi se čini dovoljno duboko pod kožu. Druga stvar je s Gonal Penom, on ima ali stvarno minijaturnu iglicu, ne znam jel uopće 1 cm, njega se može (i vjerojatno i treba) zabosti baš okomito. Mislim da efikasnost uboda i kut ovisi i o količini "podloženosti" pod kožom, nekom punijem je vjerojatno sigurnije ići na kut od 90 stupnjeva. Nagađam...

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Iz Maribora su mi na pitanje da li 90 stupnjeva ili koso, npr. 20-25 stupnjeva, odgovorili 'kako vama odgovara'

----------


## Charlie

20-25 stupnjeva je gotovo potpuno polegnuto tj. vodoravno ako ja dobro kužim. Vjerojatno misliš na samo malo manje od 90 stupnjeva...ako se kut gleda u odnosu na površinu trbuha. Mislim da ne možeš pogriješiti ako malo nakosiš iglu a tako je lakše ubosti.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da, i mislila sam na gotovo polegnuto, jer su mi tako i pokazali u Mariboru. No, sada ću napraviti nešto između, ovo kako pišeš - malo nakositi od 90 stupnjeva.
Dobro je što se taj dio kože uzme među prste pa nemaš osjećaj da se bodeš ravno u trbuh već u debelu kožu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*nikolina*, totalno te kužim. Ja na koncu nisam nikada uspjela svladati ono otvaranje bočica s otapalom. Ne jednom mi se dogodilo da mi se bočica razmrvi u ruci, užas jedan, krvavih prstiju ko u priči i na koncu sam se služila tkaninom oko prsta kada bih otvarala te bočice. Da me netko snimao, bilo bi smijeha...

----------


## renna

Nikolina evo ja ti predlazem da uzmes turpijicu za nokte i 3 -4 puta prođeš po onoj točki gdje je otopina ili malim nožićem i onda samo lagano otkineš vrh te ampule i puknut ce jednoliko nema beda...eto malo moje struke :Smile: , a sto se inekcije tice, najbolje tako, uzmes komad mesa :Smile:  i desnom rukom piknes onako sa strane u to meso....

ja se isto pocela pikat s 3 menopura i od petka si dajem cetrotid ali mi je rekao tek u pon da dođem jel inace sporije reagiram...pozz i sretno!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Renna, hvala. Ja moram lijevom rukom  :Smile:  jer sam ljevoruka no skuzila sam poruku.
Po protokolu smo svi naruceni u pon. tako da mislim da je to nesto normalno no kako sam starija i na UZV sam imala neke folikule, dogovorili smo da dodem ranije.
BTW: da li za bolovanje za aspiraciju ili i transfer trebam ici kod soc.ginekologa ili primarnog dr.

----------


## renna

> Renna, hvala. Ja moram lijevom rukom  jer sam ljevoruka no skuzila sam poruku.
> Po protokolu smo svi naruceni u pon. tako da mislim da je to nesto normalno no kako sam starija i na UZV sam imala neke folikule, dogovorili smo da dodem ranije.
> BTW: da li za bolovanje za aspiraciju ili i transfer trebam ici kod soc.ginekologa ili primarnog dr.


za sva bolovanja ideš kod primarnog dr, koliko dana planiras uzet, ja sam kontala od 21. pa daj Bože da se ni nevratim jedno 2 god....heheheh

----------


## jasna09

Mislim da je najvažnije gurnuti cijelu iglu u trbuh,sad pod kojim kutem nije toliko važno. Ako igla ne uđe cijela u meso onda treba više vremena za djelovanje terapije. Tako je i kod inzulinskih injekcija. Igle su jako tanke pa je dobro da se ostavi malo u mesu kod istiskivanja jel treba malo duže da sav sadržaj izađe iz igle.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da li Maribor daje neku potvrdu za bolovanje - povijest bolesti ili preporuku za bolovanje, jer ja imam samo protokol i da li je to doktorima opće prakse dovoljno.

----------


## ina33

> Da li Maribor daje neku potvrdu za bolovanje - povijest bolesti ili preporuku za bolovanje, jer ja imam samo protokol i da li je to doktorima opće prakse dovoljno.


Nakon transfera dobiješ uputu za "bolniški staž". Inače, kod njih nakon transfera odšetaš u sobu do, odležiš 2 h, preporuke su normalan život - čak smiješ i dijete dizat, ne pretjerivat u tome itd. Moje dubinsko uvjerenje je da mirovanje-nemirovaje stres-nestres s uspjehom postupka nema nikakve veze, ali baš nikakve - sve je zapisano u embriju, a blastocista se implantira taj dan ili sutradan. Jednako ne mogu ni utrići spasit lošu trudnoću, niti nikakvo mirovanje itd.

Napravi onako kako ti je najjednostavnije, ali, ako će ti izazvat poslovno-privatnu frtutmu 2 tjedna bolovanja, bez imalo grižnje savjesti možeš ići raditi. 

Ako ti bolovanje paše - of course, go for it.

Dr. opće prakse.... mislim da im je to dovoljno, ali ne znam iz vl. iskustva, jer nisam nikad nakon postupka u MB-u išla na 2-tjedno bolovanje, niti u uspješnom, niti u bezuspješnima. Ali, moj posao je uredski, nenaporan, napornije mi je bilo doma dumat je-nije, a i vjerojatno bi više fizički radila (pospremanje, mala, kuhanje itd.). Sretno!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ina, hvala. Nisam mislila uzimati 2 tjedna, nemam potrebe, a i nikad nisam uzimala, a i ako ne daj Bože sve ne uspije onda mi je bad jer me na poslu nije bilo 2 tjedna, a i općenito, već mi je važnije za ta dva dana - dan aspiracije i dan transfera, jer pretpostavljam da to neću moći 'odraditi' u popodnevnim satima kao UZV, pa ću prema tome morati izostati s posla ta dva dana.

Inače, što se tiče davanja injekcija, jučer je kao pametno moje muško išlo to otvarati; u stilu, vidio sam ja da to med.sestre prvo malo turpijicom zarežu, tako treba raditi, i ne znam da li je tako nešto postigao ili ne, uglavnom, uspio je nekako otvoriti čak dvije bočice, od kojih je staklo od obje završilo unutra + i on si je iskrvario prste  :Smile: , show; ispada kao da smo oboje nesposobni, no, nekako nas to baš 'ne ide'.
A ja nisam mogla baš dobro izvući 'mješavinu' iz bočica, ne znam gdje griješim, možda sve presporo radim, pa dok 'usisam', zadržim iglu predugo u bočici i valjda sve izađe van. Ili previše raširim rupicu pa uđe zrak u iglu. Ne znam, pogledat ću još jednom filmić.

----------


## Iva15

Meni je punkcija bila rano ujutro, a na transfer su nas zvali u 13h-razgovor sa biolozima, a transfer je bio u 15h. 

A šta se tiče injekcija probaj sada sa tim korištenim injekcijama malo vježbat-stavi malo vode u ampulicu pa povlači i seli u onu bočicu od lijeka... :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Nikolina* ampulicu obavezno staviti u kuhinjsku krpu ili bar salvetu dok ju lomite da izbjegnete potencijalne ozlijede (iako ako se pravilno slomi ne bi trebalo bit stakla). Ampulica ide u šaku tako da ostane viriti samo onaj dio od "vrata" nagore tj. dio koji se mora odlomiti, tijelo ampulice je u šaci. Točkica na "vratu" treba biti okrenuta prema palcu. I onda palcem čvrsti stisak u smjeru točkice (i otprilike u razinu malo iznad te točkice, ne pri samom vrhu ampule!) i trebalo bi biti OK!

Što se tiče izvlačenja iz bočice: injektiraš točno u sredinu one gume, ispustiš tekućinu, lagano lagano zavrtiš bočicu da se sve dobro pomiješa (iglu ne vadiš ni u jednom trenutku do kraja), pronađeš u gumi oko vrata bočice kao mali prolaz prolaz i iglu nakosiš kroz taj prolaz da može doći do stijenke bočice gdje se spaja dno i stijenka, gurneš ju do dna, bočica je isto lagano nakošena kako bi ti se sva tekućina slila prema igli i onda polako aspiriraš. Ako mrvicu ostane na samom dnu u kutu to nema veze - nekad se zna desit da ostane koji mali mjehurić ili koja mala kap koju igla ne može povući (ali stvarno mini količina, uz stijenku). Duljina trajanja aspiracije ne bi trebala imati veze - ne kužim što ti izađe van i kojim putem? Možda ne pričvrstiš iglu dovoljno čvrsto na špricu? Rado bih ti nekako pomogla...

----------


## Charlie

Edit: kad kažem iglu ne vadiš do kraja mislim do kraja postupka miješanja a ne do kraja igle  :Smile:  znači igla ostane unutra dok se prah rastvara

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Charlie, hvala. Mislim da ću u petak pokazati med.sestri u Mariboru kako to radim, pa neka me ispravlja.
Ono što mi je čudno u postupku je da se meni onaj plastični dio injekcije, koji bih ja trebala gurati van i unutra, sam pomiče kao na federu. 
Ma ne opterećujte se. 
Sad ću još jednom pogledati dio filimića s miješanjem i aspiracijom.

----------


## Charlie

Ako se tako pomiče (meni nikad nije ali čula sam da se zna samo istisnuti kao pod pritiskom), iz predostrožnosti kad napuniš špricu zadrži prst(e) između onog izvučenog dijela i tijela šprice, da se ne može samo istisnuti.

----------


## ina33

Nikolina, praksa čini majstora, niste vi neki antitalenti za injektiranje, za prvi put je to često - krvi, razbijenih igala, svašta. Poslije ćeš se tome smijat. Meni miksa muž pa ti tu ne znam reći savjete, ja se sama pikam s decapeptylima i heparinima, pa ti ne znam reći precizni savjet, jer tako smo si podijelili posao. On sve to unaprijed smiksa (puno je toga jer idu 4 ampule) sve pripremi, pozove me, namaže, injektira, opet namaže, pa onda injektira u drugu stranu trbuha (ako ide istovremeno supresija)... koji put se mora nosit i s izazovom mog trzajućeg trbuha jer mi je cijela ta situacija komična, pogotovo jednom kad je razbio (nevezano za injektiranje) svoje cvike, uzeo neke prastare model "mladi geek 1980"... pario je ludi negativac koji će nekim virusom zarazit svijet... kao neki Rus iz američkog akcionog. Uzmi to s dozom humora, sve je to za ljude, ispraksirat ćete se, pažljivo pročitaj ovo od charlie, pitaj sestru itd. Sretno!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala svima na podršci.
Ma naravno, neću se nervirati, dok sve uspijevam ubaciti u organizam, na kakav-takav način, dobro je. A 'finese' (koje život znače  :Smile: ) skupljam od vas i sestara

----------


## ina33

Inače, mislim da su velike šanse da ti jedan od dva dana (punkcija ili transfer) upadne u sub ili ned. Znači, potencijalno to se može pretvorit u samo jedan dan... osim ako nećeš nakon transfera uzimat dva dana kao malo mira... iako, po mom iskustvu - to je totalno nebitno, a veći (fizički) mir je na poslu, nego doma s malim djetetom.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

U protokolu je planirana subota za punkciju, no, možda će mi se to pomaknuti, pa onda možda transfer bude za vikend. Da, s takvim kombinacijama računam. Ina, da li se sjećaš koliko puta si osim punkcije i transfera išla na UZV kontrole, ja procjenjujem 4 ili?

----------


## ina33

> U protokolu je planirana subota za punkciju, no, možda će mi se to pomaknuti, pa onda možda transfer bude za vikend. Da, s takvim kombinacijama računam. Ina, da li se sjećaš koliko puta si osim punkcije i transfera išla na UZV kontrole, ja procjenjujem 4 ili?


Kad ti je inače ovulacija - 14 dc, 16 dc, 18 dc itd?

Ja sam sporovozna i imam uvijek više UZV-ova od svoje grupe.

Osim toga, ovisi o protokollu - decapeptyl protokol - manje kontrola, jer nije takva panika da će popucati (ja bi, ako sam živčana, tu u ZG-u ubacila koju) - mislim da je tamo bilo 3-4 (ali ja sam ovulirala 18 dc+), a cetrotide protokol više kontrola jer su živčaniji da će puknut prije (jer nije jaka supresija), ali ne sjećam se točno koliko, osim toga, to je i malo brži protokol - manje je stimuliranja, tj. ranije je ovulacija, kod mene možda i par dana kraće - pa onda bi se to svelo na isto - prosječno 4 UZV-a.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Meni je ovulacija između 12-15 dana ciklusa. 
Doktor je rekao da će možda 3. UZV kontrola biti u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak. Super bi mi bilo da je u nedjelju da što manje izostajem s posla. I ovako mi je naporno, a još kad moram 'žicati' ... No, dobro, znam svoje prioritete ...

----------


## ina33

> Meni je ovulacija između 12-15 dana ciklusa. 
> Doktor je rekao da će možda 3. UZV kontrola biti u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak. Super bi mi bilo da je u nedjelju da što manje izostajem s posla. I ovako mi je naporno, a još kad moram 'žicati' ... No, dobro, znam svoje prioritete ...


Računaj da ti je cetrotide protokol brži, znači, prije će ti punkcija bit 12 dc, nego 15 dc, a štoperica ide ono 36 h prije, ako se dobro sjećam. U svakom slučaju, za taj cetrotide protokol ne možeš baš navoditi i pregovarati tipa mogu li ipak doći ovaj dan na UZV, a ne onaj, jer tu je više kritično nego u decapeptyl protokolu....

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam imala 1 kontrolni UZ prije stimulacije i 4 UZ-a prije punkcije (prvi je bio 5. dan stimulacije, pa 7. dan, pa onda 9. i 10. dan da bi 10. dan dobila i štopericu). Ali ja imam rane ovulacije tipa 10.-12. dan, i folikuli su prvo rasli sporo pa onda baš ubrzali.

----------


## jasna09

*Nikolina-Zagreb
*kako je prošlo današnje pikanje?
Vjerojatno je i tebi davanje injekcija između 17-18 h.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Što se tiče ovulacije i cijeloga postupka, iskreno, ne znam kako će to kod mene izgledati, iz sljedećih razloga:
1. *Kontracepcijske* sam koristila po prvi puta
2. Menstruaciju inače dobivam *svakih 28-30 dana*, a sada je to uranilo, srećom, ne puno prije; prošla je bila 17.10., a ova 12.11.; no, ovo je zbog usuglašavanja ciklusa sa svima iz grupe, i vjerojatno je slično i kod drugih
3. Krvarenje mi inače *traje 5-6 dana*, a sada je prestalo čim sam dobila prvu stimulaciju, ne znam da li je s tim povezano, no, prestalo je, tj. trajalo je upola manje, cca 3 dana, no, ovo je možda nešto isto posljedica kontracepcijskih, a možda i stimulacije, i moguće prisutno i kod drugih
4. *Količina Menopura* koju sam unijela u organizam je upitna

Jučerašnje *davanje injekcije* je proteklo puno bolje, bočicu sam dobro otvorila, nije mi pukla, no opet mi je ostalo u bočicama više nego što bi trebalo. Jednostavno mi ta injekcija ima dugačak ulaz i ne uspijeva 'usisati' sve s dna; naravno, problem je u injekciji, a ne u meni i mojoj tehnici  :Smile: .
Dajem si poslje Dnevnika  :Smile: , tako mi je najlakše pamtiti, a tako sam nekako i dobila prvu u Mariboru, jer dok sam čekala na pregled, pa dok mi je med. sestra to pokazala ... 

Kako god, trudim se, slijedim njihova uputstva, svaki put me je frka kako će proći put i kako ću sve usuglasiti s poslom i privatnim obvezama, no, stisnem zube i guram od dana do dana. 

Danas idem na *2. UZV pregled* uključujući 1. na dan 1. stimulacije. Dobro je što sam naručena u 15:15, pa idem ranije i barem ću se prema Mariboru voziti po danu, no, nezgodno mi je što moram pitati na poslu za raniji izlazak, no, što mogu. Nek' mi je sa srećom  :Smile:

----------


## jasna09

Baš mi je žao što se nismo skužile na prvom UZV pregledu. Ja sam bila gore do poslije 20 h. Tvoji folikulčići su dosta brzi kad već danas ideš. Ja idem u ponedjeljak, kod mene su bile crne točkice na jajnicima. O veličini nismo pričali. 

Sretno ti danas na putu, valjda te magla neće previše kočiti.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Baš mi je žao što se nismo skužile na prvom UZV pregledu. Ja sam bila gore do poslije 20 h. Tvoji folikulčići su dosta brzi kad već danas ideš. Ja idem u ponedjeljak, kod mene su bile crne točkice na jajnicima. O veličini nismo pričali. 
> 
> Sretno ti danas na putu, valjda te magla neće previše kočiti.


Jasna, kao što sam već ranije napisala - i ja sam po protokolu trebala doći u ponedjeljak, no, kako je doktor rekao prije UZV da ne bi trebalo biti relativno velikih folikula, a kod mene je ispalo da ih ima, a i s obzirom na moje godine za koje se zaista sa sigurnošću ne može reći što će se događati, odnosno kako ću reagirati na stimulaciju, rekla sam mu da mi nije problem doći i ranije, pa se i on složio da dođem danas. 
Što se magle tiče, prošli puta je bila samo kada sam došla u Zagreb, sve se nadam da dalje nema toliko puno rijeka i dolina, pa da je zato situacija puno bolja.

----------


## jasna09

Nama je bila magla na cijelom putu kad smo se vraćali, ali mi idemo obilaznom cestom.
Moji folikulčići kaskaju, vjerojatno radi previše postupaka.....
Zar ti nisi pričala da ćeš ići na Gonale? Možda sam krivo povezala...
Javljaj novosti

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Nama je bila magla na cijelom putu kad smo se vraćali, ali mi idemo obilaznom cestom.
> Moji folikulčići kaskaju, vjerojatno radi previše postupaka.....
> Zar ti nisi pričala da ćeš ići na Gonale? Možda sam krivo povezala... Ne sjećam se da sam to pričala 
> Javljaj novosti


 Naravno

----------


## Inesz

Cure, koje ste u postupku u Slo, sretno!
Mi smo jučer dobili anketne papire za popuniti, cjenik su nam poslali isto tako i mjesec za transfer srpanj 2012.
Morat će mo se ljubazno zahvaliti, jer se nadamo da će naš dječak do tada već smijati se i gugutati. :Very Happy:

----------


## jasna09

Htjela sam s vama podjeliti svoje današnje iskustvo ( možda će nekome pomoći)

Sigurno znate da su povoljniji Gonal Pen u Brežicama. Ja sam to nedavno čula i zvala ih da naručim jedan. Pitala sam za cijenu i potvrdila mi je magistrica cijenu o kojoj se je pričalo i stvarno je povoljnija. Naravno, naručila i danas išla po Pen. Kad sam došla u ljekarnu i htjela platiti cijena je porasla za 40 eura. Objašnjenje je glasilo da cijenu neznaju točnu dok god ne dođe lijek u ljekarnu. Nije mi još uvijek jasno kako onda mogu govoriti cijenu preko telefona. Moj savjet je da ako naručujete preko njih više puta pitajte da nemate ovakvo iznenađenje kao ja.

----------


## Snekica

Cure moje drage! Kako nam je ostao još jedan postupak u HR, skupili smo lovu za SLO. Ali, jedino što sam sigurna, je država u koju idemo. Zato vas molim da mi ukratko (ili u dugo - po želji  :Wink: ) napišete vaša iskustva. Reš vs. Maribor? Novije info o cijeni, pristupačnosti, kvaliteti... Tnx!!!

----------


## renna

evo snekice ja ću ukratko, meni je prvi put u MB kod dr V i ja sam dosada 2 puta bila kod njega i zadovoljna sam s odnosu,pristupu i pregledu, sve informacije dobijam na mail od sestre Jasne koj je isto jako fina

pila sam kontracepciju, kad sam dobila M išla sam na prvi UZV i od tada se pikam s 3 menopura + od danas i cetrotid, lijekove kupuješ ili tamo ili u HR otprilike su cijene iste ili malo povoljnije tamo.

što se cijene tiče svaki UZV tj folikulometriju plačaš 50 e , a ostatak novca platiš na dan ET ( to znam iz iskustva drugih) i ta cijena otprilike iznosi od 1800-2000 e, koliko sam se ja raspitivala, to ti je to, ukratko....

ako želiš smještaj tamo raspitaj se kod drugih cure, mi osobno putujemo , na granici moraš još kupiti vinjetu koja iznosi 30 e za mjesec dana + još auto put zg-slo 42 kn


SRETNO!

----------


## renna

...NIKOLINA čekamo te da se javiš, da vidimo kako je prošao UZV!...požuri   :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*,

ne mogu ti preporučiti što je bolje za tebe Maribor, Ljubljana ili Ljubljana/Postojna (Dr. Reš), jer naravno znam samo svoje iskustvo, no podijelit ću ga s tobom, da imaš bar uvid u cijelu situaciju tamo.

*Mi smo se odlučili za dr. Reša iz više razloga:* 
- Puno brže se dolazi na red, doslovce nema čekanja. Na prvi pregled smo čekali kakvih 10-ak dana, a na postupak išli odmah u ciklusu nakon toga
- Cijena je puno povoljnija od Maribora, ali i naših privatnika (napisat ću ti poslije više o cijenama)
- Stvarno nam je blizu, od Zg do tamo nam je trebalo oko 1,5h
- Pregledi, folikulometrije su već od 5 i ulazi se kako koji par dođe, redom i nikada nema puno čekanja, kao što smo navikli na VV, što znači da je mm mogao bez problema stizati na posao
- S dr. se bez problema može dogovoriti da se ide na blastociste, što smo mi zaista željeli
- Iz iskustva drugih parova čuli smo da je dr. Reš iznimno direktan i izravan i da uvijek kaže sve kako je, bez ublažavanja, dakle čuješ pravu istinu, a za neke cure je to bilo prvi put da su čule izravno što i kako je (to je za neke ljude minus, jer ne vole takav pristup)
- Muž može biti prisutan u svakoj fazi postupka (pregledi, folikulometrije, punkcija, et), naravno, ako to želite

*PRVI PREGLED - LJUBLJANA* 
- Bili smo naručeni popodne (dr. ti radi cijeli dan, od 5 je u Ljubljani, pa odlazi u Postojnu na punkcije, ET, pa se vraća na preglede u Ljubljanu) i jedino taj put smo malo duže čekali, oko 45min. 
- Ušli smo, predstavili se i mm je odmah otišao dati spermu, a ja sam ostala s dr. i dala mu podatke (o sebi, prijašnjim stimulacijama i postupcima, dala mu da pogleda dokumentaciju koju sam imala - nije ju zadržao, nego si je zapisao što mu treba). Nakon toga me dr. pregledao ginekološki kako bi vidio stanje maternice i jajnika (kod mene policistični).  
- Kada se mm vratio, dr. je stavio uzorak pod mikroskop i zajedno s njim smo na većem ekranu gledali aktivnost i morfologiju spermija - to naravno nije detaljan spermiogram, ali daje dr. dobar uvid u to s čime se raspolaže.
- Onda smo sjeli i dr. je predložio vrstu i tijek stimulacije, pojasnio što koji lijek radi i rekao da kada se odlučimo, dođemo mu samo ujutro rano 2dc - bez prethodnog najavljivanja i krećemo. Mene je stavio na Metformin odmah (radi policističnih jajnika) i na tome sam ostala do prvih tjedana trudnoće, kada sam prestala.
- Opisao nam je lijekove, zapisao nam cijene kakve su kod njega i rekao da se do tada odlučimo želimo li ih pokušati nabaviti negdje drugdje ili kupiti kod njega (nema povrata poreza). Mi smo odlučili uzeti kod njega.

*STIMULACIJA*
- 2dc dr. ne nije pregledavao, nego me odmah piknuo lijekovima: Puregon Pen, to je zapravo klomifen i Diphereline - neka supresija) i objasnio kako se pikati
- 8dc bila je prva folikulometrija rano i rekao nam je da je zadovoljan reakcijom
- 10dc folikulometrija i dogovor oko štoperice taj dan navečer

*PUNKCIJA*
- 12dc. Svi zahvati se rade u bolnici u Postojni, što je nekih 30min od Ljubljane
- došli smo, čekali s još parova u prizemlju u čekaonici i onda je došla dr. Reš (mislim da mu je to kćer) i ušli smo u njihove prostore, koji su stvarno lijepi, čisti i moderni
- ulazi se na punkciju redom kako ste došli. Nakon što uđeš, muž dobiva posudicu i odlazi dati spermu, a ti se skidaš (trebaš imati sa sobom samo čiste sokne) i ulaziš u salu. Muž ti se pridružuje kad završi.
- Ovo je rezlog iz kojeg neki ne žele ni čuti za postupak kod dr. Reša - punkcija je potpuno bez anestezije, što znači ni voltaren ni normabel, baš ništa. Nekima je skroz podnošljivo, to naravno ovisi o pragu boli, broju folikula koje imaš, kao i prijašnjem iskustvu (ja sam na VV prije toga imala 3 punkcije bez anestezije, pa sam bila malo spremnija od možda nekih drugih). U tom postupku sam imala preko 25 folikula i punkcija mi je doista bila strašno bolna. Dr. je rekao da nakon punkcije slobodno popijem nešto jako protiv bolova i popila sam odmah poslije u autu 2 ibuprofena.
- Nakon nekog vremena mm je došao i držao me za ruku. Kod njih je praksa da ti sama šakama na određeni način pritisneš na trbuh i tako im bolje fiksiraš jajnike, te sve traje kraće i dosta je preciznije i lakše njima
- Kako vade folikule, tako svako malo iz susjedne sobe dolazi embriolog i uzima tu posudicu. Pregledava izvađeno i odmah na glas objavljuje koliko do tog trenutka ima j.s. i sjećam se da mi je to totalno odvraćalo pažnju od boli. Također na jednom ekranu možeš vidjeti što embriolog radi pod mikroskopom. 
- Kada je završilo, obukla sam se i sjeli smo porazgovarati s dr. Odmah smo rekli da želimo čekati blastice, što je bila i njihova ideja, jer sam imala 10js. Dogovor je bio da dođemo 5.dan ujutro opet tamo na et
- od dana punkcije sam bila na baby aspirinu

*ET*
17dc
- došli smo, ušli i dr. nas je obavijestio o rezultatu. Od 10js se oplodilo 8, a 4 ih je došlo do stadija blastocista. Dogovorili smo se za et 2. Dr. nikako nije za et 3, što ni mi nikako ne bismo željeli
- ranije sam upozorila dr. da je kod mene problem s et zbog cerviksa koji nije ravan, nego ide u višestruko slovo Z, kao slalom i to je uzeo u obzir
- mm je bio sa mnom i dr. je jako pažljivo i dugo radio trudeći se da što bezbolnije i nježnije uspije svladati taj moj zeznuti cerviks i uspio
- na ekranu smo vidjeli naše 2 blastociste, spremne za transfer
- embriolog donosi embrije i radi se transfer
- nakon toga embriolog pregledava sadržaj epruvete pod mikroskopom - to i mi vidimo na ekranu i javlja da je sve u redu
- odmah se dižeš sa stola, oblačiš se i s dr. dogovaraš o onome što slijedi
- dobivaš papir na kojem je fotografija prenesenih blastocista (predivno) i to koliko je oplođeno, vraćeno i što se dogovara oko smrzavanja
- također se dogovarate kada će se raditi test na trudnoću, beta i kada dr. preporuća 1. uzv u slučaju ostvarene trudnoće
- ne plaća se, ali se embrio transfer plaća 500eur, a embriji se čuvaju 5 godina

*CIJENE*
- 1. pregled sa spermiogramom - 100eur
- folikulometrije (35eur svaka)
- postupak (punkcija, et) - 1100eur
- + cijena lijekova

*PODRŠKA KASNIJE*
- mm je više puta kontaktirao dr. Reša i svaki put je imao puno vremena i strpljenja za razgovor i savjet - kada sam imala HS, kada se dogodila troplodna trudnoća, pobačaj itd. 
- kasnije kad sam imala nekih pitanja, znala sam poslati mail i brzo dobiti detaljan odgovor i savjet

Sve u svemu, sigurno ćemo ići na transfer naša 2 eskimića u budućnosti i ukoliko će biti potrebno, uvijek bih ponovo išla na postupak tamo. Dr. Reš se može učiniti grub, brz, ponekad oštar, no iza svega toga se krije osoba koja je cijeli život posvetila tome, koji po cijele dane provodi u postupcima i koji je bio tu za nas ne slatkim utješnim riječima, nego konkretnim savjetima i postupcima za koje ćemo mu zauvijek biti zahvalni.

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, Vala, stvarno si se potrudila, svaka ti čast! Puno hvala svima! Sve vaše postove i pp sam sejvala i sad se moram dogovoriti sama sa sobom. Mada još koji mjesec ništa jer ni da hoću, ne mogu, malo bi mi bilo prebrzo s obzirom na nedavnu stimulaciju. Obećajem da vas neću više mučiti s time!  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Snekice ja sam bila u Mb i ne bih više nikad tamo da imam novaca na raspolaganju, sad ne govorim ni da je dr. Reš nešto bitno drugačiji ali eto moje je iskustvo iz MB bilo najgore do sada, ostavili smo tamo dosta love i ne smatram da smo dobili zauzvrat nešto posebno, oni tehnički odrade svoj posao bez prevelikog uplitanja u konkretni slučaj, mislim da ako ti je potrebno da se netko zaista pozabavi tobom da nije u pitanju samo lošiji spermiogram ili neprohodni jajovodi onda MB nije najbolji izbor. Ako dobro reagiraš na terapiju i ne treba ti ništa posebno nego dobar lab koji će odraditi posao onda je MB ok izbor.

Da imam novaca vjerojatno bih se odlučila za sasvim treću opciju a to je vjerojatno Prag, eto to je moje mišljenje nakon onog što sam prošla. Pristupačni i ljubazni jesu ali ja ne plaćam toliko novaca da bih dobila samo to. Ja bih rekla da uspjeh dosta ovisi i o vašem slučaju eto da sam sad išla u Mb vjerojatno bih dobro reagirala na ljekove ali ne zato jer su oni našli u čemu je problem nego zato jer to našao netko drugi. Najviše me iživciralo kad sam došla na transfer pa me onda dr. bljedo gledala dok sam joj postavljala pitanja i tražila odgovore zbog moje nikakve reakcije nakon jake doze hormona, mislim ako se već desio fijasko htjela sam znati zašto u čemu je bio problem no dakako ona nije znala odgovore samo je nagađala.

----------


## Bluebella

*ValaMala* odlično!
potpisujem sve što si napisala jer i meni je bilo isto tako. Punkcija mi nije bila bolna i nije mi smetalo što nema anestezije jer je bol bila izdržljiva a i dr. Reš je non stop pričao sa mnom i zbijao neke šale tako da nisam previše ni razmišljala o tome šta radi (konkretno pričali smo o zakonu o mpo u hrv i dr. Reš je pričao kako je taj zakon glup i nema smisla ali da mu je Jadranka Kosor jako zgodna žena i da je puno napravila za hrv... na što sam se ja samo nasmijala i rekla mu da si ju slobodno uzmu  :Laughing: )

kako sad imam dosta nisku betu koja se eto kako tako poduplala dr. Reš mi je stvarno pomogao sa savjetima preko telefona i malo me umirio.

na mene je ostavio pozitivan dojam bez obzira kako će moj postupak završiti.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Jasna,
zamisli, razmišljala sam o onome što si bila napisala, jer sam shvatila da sam ti odgovorila samo djelomično točno; nije bitno, no opet, da ne bi ispalo da lažem  :Smile: ; što se tiče
- magle - moguće da je bila cijelim putem, no, kako mi je vidljivost bila relativno OK, nisam ju toliko zamjećivala, više mi je 'upala u oči', kada sam ušla u Zagreb i nisam mogla vidjeti prst pred nosom
- Gonala - moguće je da sam spomenula da mi piše u protokolu, no, čekala sam što će mi doktor reći na 1 UZV, i onda sam to kupila.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo mene s informacijama s 2. i 3. UZV. Info prije svega za Jasnu i Rennu, koje su također u postupku u istom periodu.
Pišem sada, jer mi je preko mobitela sporo.
U petak sam imala 2. UZV, doktorica je vidjela otprilike po 3-4 folikula na svakoj strani veličine 9 ili 12 mm i on je rekla da to ide brzo, uvela mi je Cetrotide i pojačala Menopure sa 3 na 4 ampule, da bi svi podjednako narasli.
U nedjelju ujutro, u 8h, sam imala 3 UZV, doktor je sestri rekao dimenzije 2 folikula na svakoj strani veličine 17-19 mm, ne znam da li manje nije govorio ili ih niti nije bilo, nije mi bilo važno pitati, jer sam računala ako ih je 4 i OK su, bit će dobro, a možda se nešto i promijeni do srijede. 
Jučer, nedjelja, 7. dan stimulacije, sam imala zadnje injekcije Monopure i Cetrotide i to je ujedno bio i zadnji dan UZV kontrole.
Danas, ponedjeljak, u 20h, si trebam dati 'štopericu'.
Sutra, utorak, prije spavanja, si trebam staviti jednu vaginaletu.
U srijedu, u 6:15!!!  :Smile: , je aspiracija.
Za transfer mi je sestra rekla da bude 3-5 dana od aspiracije.

Ono što mi se malo nije svidjelo u cijelom postupku, no, nadam se da se ne odražava na konačan rezultat je:
1. svaki puta je na UZV pregledu drugi doktor, no, nadam se da svi znaju podjednako i da to što me vide po prvi puta ne utječe na procjenu i daljnju terapiju/postupak
2. doktor nije bio predložio ranije UZV preglede, sve dok na glas nije rekao da to kod mene ide brzo, pa sam ja rekla da mi nije problem doći i ranije na UZV; vjerojatno se do ponedjeljka ništa ne bi dogodilo, no - tko zna!; jedino je + što bih putovala 1-put manje
3. sestra mi u nedjelju nije upisala da još i u nedjelju (navečer) moram uzeti injekcije; to je rekao doktor na UZV pregledu i srećom sam ga slušala i zapamtila; računala sam da je sestra sve prepisala s njihovog lista papira, no, nije. Čak mi je htjela napisati kada da uzmem 'štopericu' i kada da dođem na aspiraciju na kutiju 'štoperice', pa sam ju zamolila da ipak to napiše na 'moj' papir s postupkom.
Kako god - najvažnije je da sve bude OK iako nikad nećemo znati što je točno utjecalo za + ili -. Osim toga, ni ja nisam savršena (sjetimo se kako sam si davala injekcije u početku), pa možemo i drugima dozvoliti propuste. 

Inače, sretna sam što sam dobro 'izgurala' sva 3 putovanja po noći, magli i povremeno kliskoj cesti. U srijedu idemo zajedno.

Imam par 'tehničkih' pitanja za vas koje ste bile u Mariboru na aspiraciji:
1.       *Koliko dugo* ću se trebati zadržati u bolnici, uključujući čekanje, aspiraciju i eventualno ležanje poslje – *da li ću morati poslje ležati i koliko dugo*. Pitam da bih se mogla organizirati
2.      Da li se *troškovi* mogu platiti karticom i ako da – kojom?

----------


## jasna09

Kako je prošao petak? Jel si i danas gore u bolnici na UZV?

----------


## jasna09

Sad sam vidjela da si nam sve napisala, vjerojatno smo u isto vrijeme slale....

Štopericu su od njih dobila?

----------


## Gabi25

Nikolina, ina je na prvoj stranici ovog topica vrlo detaljno opisala cijeli postupak aspiracije.
Ako su ti rekli da dođeš u 6.15 pretpostavljam da bi ti punkcija trebala biti do zadnje 7.30, sve ovisi koliko vas ima i koja je u koje vrijeme primila štopericu- tim redoslijedom se ide na aspiraciju. Poslije toga se mora odležati sat i pol-dva (ideš uz opću anesteziju??) 

Za plaćanje karticom ne znam, mi smo uvijek plaćali kešom ali mislim da sam negdje prčitala da se ne može karticom- to će ti još reći cure koje su pitale

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Sad sam vidjela da si nam sve napisala, vjerojatno smo u isto vrijeme slale....
> 
> Štopericu su od njih dobila?


 Da, med.sestra mi je dala

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Nikolina, ina je na prvoj stranici ovog topica vrlo detaljno opisala cijeli postupak aspiracije.
> Ako su ti rekli da dođeš u 6.15 pretpostavljam da bi ti punkcija trebala biti do zadnje 7.30, sve ovisi koliko vas ima i koja je u koje vrijeme primila štopericu- tim redoslijedom se ide na aspiraciju. Poslije toga se mora odležati sat i pol-dva (ideš uz opću anesteziju??) 
> 
> Za plaćanje karticom ne znam, mi smo uvijek plaćali kešom ali mislim da sam negdje prčitala da se ne može karticom- to će ti još reći cure koje su pitale


Gabi, hvala. Da, sad sam ponovo pročitala taj dio Ininog posta. Ja sam se ponadala da ne trebam ostati ležati. Ah ... No, dobro, i to ću izgurati. Ako ima promjena, javite.

----------


## Gabi25

Ako ideš sa općom anestezijom morat ćeš ostati ležati, neće te sestra pustiti odmah. A nije to baš ni pametno.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Ako ideš sa općom anestezijom morat ćeš ostati ležati, neće te sestra pustiti odmah. A nije to baš ni pametno.


Gabi, nema problema, ostat ću ležati koliko treba. Da li se leži zbog anestezije ili punkcije ili zbog jednoga i drugoga?, jer ja neću imati opću anesteziju. Već sam prije imala punkcije, doduše u Petrovoj, i OK sam ih podnijela.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Sad mi je Maribor odgovorio da ako ako imam opću anesteziju ostajem 3 sat, a ako nemam 1,5-2 sata, jer trebamo čekati MM nalaze. 

Inače sam OK, da kucnem u drvo, jedino što me malo boluckaju križa, ne znam da li zato što sam 'stara baba'  :Smile: , ili sam ih nahladila, ili od hormona i stimulacije.

Znam da ne smijete vibrati na ovom forumu, no, ako imate neki savjet, tipa tips and tricks, za srijedu, iz vlastitoga iskustva, samo podijelite ... Hvala

Da se pohvalim, savladala sam injekcije, tj. vađenje iz bočica, 'otkrila' sam onaj kanalić u čepu, o kojemu ste mi vjerojatno pisale, samo ja nisam kužila  :Smile: . Čovjek se uči ...

----------


## seka35

nikolina, u mariboru se ne moze platiti karticom

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja sam ležala nakon anestezije možda sat i pol, kad sam se osjećala dovoljno dobro sestra me pustila

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala.
Tražila sam med.sestru da mi napiše ukupno vrijeme, uključujući čekanje, postupak i ležanje, pa mislim da mi je tako i odgovorila, znači 1,5-2 sata bez anestezije, 3 sata s anestezijom

----------


## renna

nikolina super si ti odreagirala, jesi ti znaci isla i petak i sub i nedjelju, moj 1uzv je bio danas i 7dc imam 2 folikula od 13mm, a s mojim AMH i neočekujem nešto puno, ali možda se još nešto izrodi do srijede. :Cool: 

jasna kako si ti danas prošla??

nije mi sad jasno, netko je rekao da treba platit na dan transfera , a ne na dan punkcije, a što ako npr nebude transfera , a mi račun riješili, nekužim :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

renna inače se plaća na dan transfera, nakon razgovora s biologom
jedino ako transfer pada u nedjelju ili na praznik onda bi se trebalo platiti na dan punkcije jer njihova blagajna ne radi
ali ja sam zadnji put bila na transferu baš na praznik i neke cure su tada plaćale i to kod sestre.
Najbolje ti je poslije punkcije pitati sestru koja će biti s vama u sobi, ona će ti sve objasniti

----------


## jasna09

Ja danas idem opet na UZV u bolnicu. Izgleda da sam dobro reagirala, doktorica mi je jučer rekla da ih ima dosta. Veličina folikula je od 15-18 mm. Mislim da mi se punkcija smiješi u četvrtak. Čini mi se nekako rano, ali šta je tu je. :Sad:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> nikolina super si ti odreagirala, jesi ti znaci isla i petak i sub i nedjelju, moj 1uzv je bio danas i 7dc imam 2 folikula od 13mm, a s mojim AMH i neočekujem nešto puno, ali možda se još nešto izrodi do srijede.
> 
> jasna kako si ti danas prošla??
> 
> nije mi sad jasno, netko je rekao da treba platit na dan transfera , a ne na dan punkcije, a što ako npr nebude transfera , a mi račun riješili, nekužim


Renna, evo odgovora:
Što se tiče reakcije, vidim da je tebi u pon. bio 7dc, a meni je u pon. bio 10. dan, pa vjerojatno i to utječe.
Ja sam išla u petak u 15:15 i u nedjelju u 8:00. Znači od početka stimulacije, uključujući i dan stimulacije imala sam 3 UZV.
Što se tiče broja folikula, mislim da se ne trebaš zabrinjavati, koliko ja kužim cijelu priču, jer: a) Ina je u opisu postupka napisala da bilježe velike folikule, pa možda tako rade i na 2. UZV pregledu, b) važno je koje će biti kvalitete i kako će se oploditi; kako je jedna forumašica napisala - dovoljna je jedna  :Smile: , a ja bih dodala, ali vrijedna  :Smile: 
Spominješ AMH. Na kojoj je razini? Sumnjam da ti je lošiji od mene, kad sam već u pooooooodmakloj dobnoj skupini za trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ja na taj postupak idem nekako sva nikakva, jer uz sve što ta 'priča' nosi: kontracepcija, hormoni, davanje injekcija, putovanje, usuglašavanje s poslom, mene je još snašao 'MM koji se s tim ne slaže, skeptičan je, misli da će se dogoditi sve najgore, s obzirom na moje godine i pobačaj prošle godine i čini to samo zbog mene'. Naravno da sam mu rekla da mi takav njegov stav uz sve gore nabrojeno samo otežava i da ne gleda sve crno, jer rizik naravno postoji, od zdravstvenog do financijskog, no da 'rezultat', ako to tako možemo nazvati, može biti velik, no, on ostaje pri svome. E sad, svako bi me pitao zašto sam se uopće odlučila na sve, ako nisam imala njegovu podršku - moram priznati da nisam imala osjećaj da je u tome tako kategoričan prije, kao sada, kada se približava kraj cijeloga postupka; možda sam ja krivo procijenila, a možda se kod njega to i pojačava, ne znam. U svakom slučaju, šta je - tu je, sada više nema, a i ne želim da bude odustajanja, i s tom činjenicom se moram nositi kako najbolje znam, jedino što sam sva, blago rečeno, nikakva.

----------


## lasta

Nikolina sigurno imas podrsku M ali je on ne iskazuje. Cini mi se da je njega strah neuspjeha,boli tvoje patnje(a i njegove)...pa on to iskazuje na svoj nacin-nespretno :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Nikolina*, plaća se isključivo gotovinom na blagajni bolnice koja nije u istoj zgradi nego 50m dalje, i to na dan transfera (osim ako taj pada za vikend, onda se plaća nakon punkcije).
Računaj ako nećeš uzimati anesteziju da ćeš bit zadnja za punkciju od grupe žena taj dan, ili je barem tako meni bilo (bila sam jedina bez anestezije i rekli su mi da ću ja zato zadnja). Iako su rekli 6:15 punkcija ne znači da će biti u to vrijeme, ja sam ju čekala skoro sat i pol, i još nakon toga sam skoro sat vremena ležala.

----------


## renna

Jasno super si reagirala, sretno!!!!
Nikolina moj amh je 5.4 pmol/l ali ja nisam u HR imala niti jedan transfer, zbog loše reakc., doduše tu sam bila na decapeptilima i gonalima, i menopur, ali vidim da ti decapeptili nisu dobri za low respondere, u svakom slučaju sad je sve u njihovim rukama, odustajanja nema.
Potpuno te razumijem što se osješćaš tako jel sam i ja sva neka praznovjerna i najgore mi što idem i sve to, taj put , a u sebi mislim da je to promašaj, neznam
uglavnom želim ti svu sreću da uspiješ i izvještavaj...

JASNA i NIKOLINA SRETO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

E sad bih se JA morala zabrinuti, jer je moj AMH 4.3, no, doktor to nije smatrao lošim - možda za moje godine, ne znam; u svakom slučaju, tu smo - gdje jesmo i guramo dalje ...

----------


## jasna09

Moja punkcija je sutra u 6,45. Idem pod anesteziju i frka me je jel sam dijabetičarka.

Drage moje koje ste prošle anesteziju recite mi koliko je trajala i kako ste se osjećale poslije.

Doktor baš jučer nije bio optimističan. Najveći je problem što mi folikuli nisu slične veličine. Zbog par njih koji su veći nemožemo čekati da manji narastu. :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

*Jasna* ja sam imala jednu punkciju u općoj, moraš biti natašte, legneš na stol za punkciju, dobiješ injekciju u venu, brojiš 10, 9, 8... i slijedeće što znaš lagano te sestra budi u već bolničkom krevetu u sobi do sale. Ne daju ti spavati duže, a u anesteziji si ovisno o trajanju punkcije tj broju folikula, ja sam sa svoja 3 folikula bila jako kratko i bez ikakvih posljedica ili nuspojava osim male pospanosti dok se sve ne razbistri. Zadrže te ležati još sat-dva i to je to. Taj dan ne bi smjela sama voziti ali ja popodne jesam, jer sam se osjećala bistro i orno. Sretno!!!

----------


## jasna09

Hvala na info. Ne izgleda strašno, jedino je problem moj dijabetes. Nadam se da ću ga srediti prije brojanja da im ne padnem u dijabetičku komu.....

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo me na kratko ... Vratila sam se s punkcije. Bila sam narucena u 6.45, poceli su u 7.15 s jednom zenom s opcom anestezijo, pa jedna bez, pa ja u 7.45.
Najvaznije: dobili su 8 js i trebam doci u pon. osim ako drugacije ne jave.
Sad mi je jos muka cim se krecem a i povratim. Sestre su rekle da zna biti muka od kapi koje daju protiv bolova. Taki dugo, hm. Gresku sam napravila jer sam jela minutu prije kapi. Pametnjakovicka! Pa se valjda sve zbrckalo.
Nebitno - glavno da uspije.
Dr je pitalo dali da prenesu 1 ili 2 zametka. Rekla sam kako on misli da je najbolje. Rekao je 2. Zasto ne 3?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Sorry, imam gresaka u tekstu, jer pisem s mobitela.
Uglavnom, jos sam sva osamucena i malaksala. Mislila sam da me nece tako 'pokositi'. No, vj sam vec od svega premorena

----------


## nina977

Nikolina,super broj js!Držim fige za ponedjeljak!

----------


## ina33

> Evo me na kratko ... Vratila sam se s punkcije. Bila sam narucena u 6.45, poceli su u 7.15 s jednom zenom s opcom anestezijo, pa jedna bez, pa ja u 7.45.
> Najvaznije: dobili su 8 js i trebam doci u pon. osim ako drugacije ne jave.
> Sad mi je jos muka cim se krecem a i povratim. Sestre su rekle da zna biti muka od kapi koje daju protiv bolova. Taki dugo, hm. Gresku sam napravila jer sam jela minutu prije kapi. Pametnjakovicka! Pa se valjda sve zbrckalo.
> Nebitno - glavno da uspije.
> Dr je pitalo dali da prenesu 1 ili 2 zametka. Rekla sam kako on misli da je najbolje. Rekao je 2. Zasto ne 3?


To s tim kapima ne znam - imala si onda neku lokalnu anesteziju? Ja nakon opće nikakvih problema - nikakvih povraćanja itd.

8 js - super rezultat - i još jedna zaboravljena praksa kod nas, di se zaboravlja da i žene u 39+ mogu normalno do takvog broja stanica, da nije baš to svjetsko čudo, unatoč tome što je uspješnost ipak manja u našoj dobi.

Neće ti vratit 3 jer je zakon hrv i slo sad neusporediv. U Sloveniji je vraćanje tri samo na vlastito inzistiranje, ili baš ako su embriji jako loši itd., to je kod njih zakonski maksimum, a preporuku za vraćanje tri daju... samo ako postoje samo 3 embrija, a žena tipa u 45-toj... To je kod njih totalna iznimka, a ne vjeruju ono što je Luči kod nas govorio "jedan drugome pomažu" (to ne kužim uopće kako je mislio).

Znači, razlika je da je kod njih vraćanje tri teška iznimka, kod nas sada norma, a prije na VV-u nije bilo toliko neuobičajeno i više za loše embrije i žene u godinama, jer se nijei baš radio taj embrio skrining na neki stroži način, i sad ti bidni embriji uskrsavaju pak kao PR-ovski viškovi stila "zamrznute bebe po zamrzivačima po koje ne dolaze roditelji"... off, ali i nije off, jer je bitno da razumiješ kontekst. 

Ne žele vratiti tri jer se jako boje nepotrebnih komplikacija višeplodnih trudnoća/trojki, a sve se to može uglavnom izbjeći - kultiviranjem embrija do faze blastociste i probirom embrija. Cilj IVF-a vani je jednoplodna trudnoća, pa čak i single embryo transfer - znači, ne vraćanje tri kao default, nego vraćanje jednoga.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Dakle, to je neka budunoćnst IVF-a a cilj je smanjiti broj blizanaca u IVF-u i dovesti ga na incidneciju u normalno plodnoj populaciji, jer blizanačke trudnoće često nose komplikacije - nedonošenost, zdrav. probleme koji s tim idu za djecu itd. Ovo je sve kako sam ja razumila tu tematiku, šum u kanalu ne da je moguć, nego i očekivan, s obzirom da je moje uho ipak laičko uho.

Nemoj se pak iznenadit ako za transfer na kraju budu samo 2, bez zamrzavanja. Jako su pooštrili kriterije za zamrzavanje u odnosu na doba kad sam ja ostala trudna - ja ostala trudna s "najgorima" iz te tranše. To jest, idu još selektivnije prema količini embrija za zamrzavanje, u cilju smanjivanja razočaranja negativnim betama i vrćenja što smislenijih postupaka, koji imaju najveće šanse urodit plodom - kako mi objasniše, tako prenosim, znam da zvuči malo reklamerski.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Naime, često ti žene sad na iste količine imaju više embrija u Hrv., nego u Slo, tipa u Sloveniji od tipa 15+ stanica 2 embrija za transfer, ali 5.-ti dan, u Hrvatskoj tri embrija od tri stanice za transfer treći dan. Ostaje utjeha, ako postupak ne uspije, da su ovi slovenski hrvatski embriji probraniji nego hrvatski hrvatski embriji, višestruko probraniji. Sad, jel' to dobro ili loše... ja mislim da je dobro, opet, svako gleda iz svoje perspektive.

----------


## ValaMala

*Nikolina*, mm i ja smo se jako bojali rizika višeplodne trudnoće i nismo nikada htjeli vraćati više od 2 embrija. I vidi što se dogodilo, vratili 2 blastociste, 1 se još podijelila i odjednom imali trojčeke. Kao što vidiš, to je loše završilo po naše male blizance, ali ostala nam je curica, hvala bogu!

Samo ti želim reći, nemoj se igrati, zamisli da se dogodi da se sva tri prime i još koji podijeli, što se događa. 1 ili najviše 2. I puno sreće ti želim!!

----------


## mare41

> Dr je pitalo dali da prenesu 1 ili 2 zametka. Rekla sam kako on misli da je najbolje. Rekao je 2. Zasto ne 3?


Brzinskim preletom drugi odgovora nisam našla odgovor na pianje zašto ne 3? Jer imaš jednu uspješnu trudnoću iza sebe i jer se očekuje uspjeh s dobrim embrijima, uz sav onaj dodatak što je ina opisivala. Ima nas puno koji imamo puno neuspješnih postupaka iza sebe i kojima vraćaju po 3 embrija, jer se zapravo niti ne očekuje, zbog prijašnjih iskustava, da će se sva 3 primiti (kao što se ni ne prime). Naravno, to se odnosi na 40+ curice.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Cure, hvala puno na svim informacijama. Ja sam mislila da jos vrijedi pravilo od 3 pa me je zacudilo kada je dr pitao 1 ili 2

----------


## Mali Mimi

U Mariboru je već dugo vremena praksa da se ne vraćaju 3 embrija, da nisi ti pobrkala s ovom našom situacijom (oplodnja najviše 3 j.s. i vraćanje istih ako se oplode?)

----------


## Charlie

U Mariboru imaju cijeli sustav navođenja koliko se embrija vraća, pravila ovise o dobi žene, broju prethodnih postupaka, trudnoća...tek na samom kraju algoritma postoji opcija vraćanja i više od 2 zametka (znači ako žena ima više od 40, ako ima više neuspjelih ET iza sebe, itd).

----------


## ina33

Potpis na Charlie. Evo, meni se nikad ono od 32-38 nije nakačilo ništa, a u uspješnoj trudnoći 2, jedan je bio blighted ovum. Tad sam bila rekla sam da mi komotno mogu vratit 3.

Bottomline - nikad ne znaš koliko će se nakačiti, 3 blastociste su ipak prevelik rizik u uvjetima kad se može embrij zamrznuti - nema pretjerane potrebe da se vraćaju tri.

Ti, nikolina, ipak imaš i prirodnu trudnoću iza sebe, i relativno mali put (prirodni IVF-ovi) nema potrebe da vraćate 3, prema kriterijima Maribora.

Dvoplodna trudnoća i visoke godine još je dodatan rizik nedonošenja do kraja, čemu ići u to, ako se već ima fleksibilnost normalnog zakona... nepotrebno je.

Sretno!

----------


## renna

joj draga super si reagirala,ja sam sinoć dobila stopericu i idem ujutro na punkciju, imam 2 folik od 17 i 18, endo je 8,5, nekako nemam bas puno ocekivanja i sve me strah jel mislim da ce bit malooo j.s, al neznam gotovo je i sad čekam, al frka je....

jasna javi kako si prošla....

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> joj draga super si reagirala,ja sam sinoć dobila stopericu i idem ujutro na punkciju, imam 2 folik od 17 i 18, endo je 8,5, nekako nemam bas puno ocekivanja i sve me strah jel mislim da ce bit malooo j.s, al neznam gotovo je i sad čekam, al frka je....
> 
> jasna javi kako si prošla....


Renna, što se tiče broja folikula, meni su na zadnjem UZV rekli za 4 folikula, a na kraju ih je bilo 8; i Ina je napisala da u nekoj fazi govore najveće; prema tome, možda ti nisu rekli za sve i na kraju ih bude više. Osim toga, glavni je konačan rezultat, i kada je sve naizgled idealno, krajnji rezultati nekada ne budu OK i obratno. Prema tome, nemoj se sada opterećivati. Učinila si najviše i najbolje što si mogla i sada trebaš još jednu fazu, pa čekati ... Kao uostalom i svi mi ... Sretno

----------


## jasna09

Mi smo se vratili iz Maribora već u 10 sati. Punkcija je bila u 7,20 pod anestezijom i imamo 12 j.s. U utorak bi trebao biti transfer....

Renna držim ti palčeve da i tebe ugodno iznenade kao i mene danas.

----------


## ina33

Da, oni govore najveće. Ali, ako ideš na UZV u bolnicu, jasno se gore, kao na video wall-u sve može vidjeti - možeš i sama gledat koliko ih ima, ali dr. sestri nabraja samo po par najvećih na svakom jajniku, njima je to bitno samo zbog štoperice, pretpostavljam - zato samo ove veće broje i o njima naglas pričaju (doktor sestri).

----------


## renna

ajme jasna suuuper, bas mi je drago,samo da uspije :Very Happy: 
ma sve mi je jasno,traba sad izdrzat ,sve cemo znat sutra,sretno curke , da se sve oplode....


ina super to sve opišeš,svaka čast, kao glas razuma si....samo glave gore :Cool:

----------


## nina977

[QUOTE=renna;2012112]ajme jasna suuuper, bas mi je drago,samo da uspije :Very Happy: 
ma sve mi je jasno,traba sad izdrzat ,sve cemo znat sutra,sretno curke , da se sve oplode....


Jasna, to su odlične vijesti!!Sigurna sam da će biti puno lijepih embrića!
Kakav si imala protokol?

----------


## bonim

Nikolina, pokusavam tvoj protokol skuziti, pa ako mi mozes pomoci:
- isla si sa kontracepcijom - kojom?
- koristila si decapeptyl ili neku drugu supresiju prije menge?
- krenula si sa 3 gonala ili menopura 2dc?
naime, s obzirom na tvoj i moj AMH od cca 4, super si prosla sa stimulacijom - 8 js...

----------


## miny

Cure  molim vas za  mail  na koji se može  kontaktirati     Maribor   i  dr. Vlaisavljević  vezano  za IVf.    Iza nas  su  2   neuspješna   stmulirana   IVF  . Dođemo  do  ET, ali  nema  implantacije.  Odluka  je da pokušamo  u Mariboru.    Vjerovatno  negdje   već ima  kontakt broj  ili mail,ali  ja  bi  vas molila  da  mi ga  ponovite. Hvala.

----------


## Inesz

Draga Miny, evo mail adresa, na poruke odgovaraju promptno, telefonom je malo teže:

Univerzitetski klinički centar Ljubljana, meni su odgovorili da nema čekanja-pogotovo za žene moje dobi  :Smile: 
milica.puklavec@kclj.si

Univerzitetski klinički centar Maribor, čekanje oko godinu dana od primitka dokumentacije do transfera:
ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si

Sretno!

----------


## miny

Hvala puno.   još samo jedno pitanje   dali  u KC   LJubljana   radi dr. Vlaisavljević?




> Draga Miny, evo mail adresa, na poruke odgovaraju promptno, telefonom je malo teže:
> 
> Univerzitetski klinički centar Ljubljana, meni su odgovorili da nema čekanja-pogotovo za žene moje dobi 
> milica.puklavec@kclj.si
> 
> Univerzitetski klinički centar Maribor, čekanje oko godinu dana od primitka dokumentacije do transfera:
> ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si
> 
> Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

prof. Vlaisavljević radi u Mariboru.
Cure će ti napisati i kontakt od dr Reša koji ima privatnu praksu.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Nikolina, pokusavam tvoj protokol skuziti, pa ako mi mozes pomoci:
> - isla si sa kontracepcijom - kojom?
> - koristila si decapeptyl ili neku drugu supresiju prije menge?
> - krenula si sa 3 gonala ili menopura 2dc?
> naime, s obzirom na tvoj i moj AMH od cca 4, super si prosla sa stimulacijom - 8 js...


Bonim, evo rado ti pišem moj protokol, pogledala sam kako je trebao izgledati i prisjetila se kako je na kraju ispao, te sve poredala po datumima i satima, pa se nadam da ćeš naći odgovore na sva svoja pitanja, a ako budeš trebala još neke informacije, slobodno mi se javi:
17.10. 1. dan menstruacije
18.10. 1. dan uzimanja Logesta (na 2. dan menstruacije)
09.11. zadnji dan uzimanja Logesta
12.11. 1. dan menstruacije
14.11. 1. UZV, 18:15h
14.11.-17.11. 3 ampule Menopure, svaki dan, 20:30h
18.11. 2. UZV, 15:15h
18.11.-20.11. 4 ampule Menopure + 1 ampula Cetrotide, svaki dan, 20:30h
20.11. 3. UZV, 08:00h
21.11. štoperica, 20:00h
22.11. vaginaleta, prije spavanja
23.11. punkcija, naručena 06:45h, stvarno 07:45h > 8 JS

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Što se tiče protokola, baš sam si razmišljala, vezano za uzimanje kontracepcijskih tableta - da li je važnije
s jedne strane: 
- sinhronizacija menstrualnoga ciklusa, jer ionako u konačnici svako drugačije reagira na stimulaciju, pa nakon 1. UZV pregleda, sve ostale UZV preglede, punkciju i transfer, nemamo isti dan
- postizanje 'stanja mirovanja jajnika, jer se u njemu ne razvijaju folikuli i ne dozrijevaju jajne stanice'
ili s druge strane:
- zadržavanje prirodnoga ciklusa sve do faze stimulacije, a kako bi tijelo imalo što prirodnije uvjete za primanje zametka. 
Da li i zagrebačke bolnice sada imaju kontracepciju, jer je ja 2007. godine nisam imala i ako nemaju niti sada - zašto ne, a Maribor - da.

----------


## Charlie

Nikolina mislim da u Mb prije svega ulogu igra sinhronizacija ciklusa jer pacijentice primaju u grupama. Dodatni benefit je manja mogućnost cisti. Mislim da ne smeta što prije postupka ne ide "prirodni" ciklus nego kontracepcija jer je stimulirani ciklus (pogotovo dugi protokol) ionako umjetan.
Kod nas mislim da se zna davat kontracepcija na SD, ili se barem davala prije, te na VV.
Kod nekih žena prethodno uzimanje kontracepcije dobro utječe na normalizaciju ciklusa poslije (neuspjelog) postupka - javit će ti se ina33 sa svojim iskustvom.
Za low respondere, i skupinu s višim FSH/malim AMH je bolje bez kontracepcije da se jajnici ne uspavaju previše, tako kažu u Mb.

----------


## lasta

Dr. Reš Ljubljana

primoz.res@neplodnost.com

tel +38615106800

----------


## renna

prijavljujem krah u MB , punkcija od 1 j.s, na desnom jajniku folikul bio jaako visoko tako da je punkcija bila teška a na lijevom samo 1 j.s, dakle, o čemu misliti do pon i šta očekivati, strava i užas  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

renna, nije baš neki rezultat, istina je, al čekaj do ponedjeljka. Ne znam koliko imaš godina i koliki ti je AMH i FSH za tako lošu reakciju.
Držim fige za jedan osmostanični ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u ponedjeljak

----------


## Jelena

sori, vidim da si pisala na topicu niski AMH. Mislim da će ti Charlie puno bolje znati reći. Al vidim i da si mlada, tako da bi to mogla biti jedna solidna stanica, neovisno o niskom AMH, koji govori o rezervi, a ne kvaliteti js.

----------


## renna

> renna, nije baš neki rezultat, istina je, al čekaj do ponedjeljka. Ne znam koliko imaš godina i koliki ti je AMH i FSH za tako lošu reakciju.
> Držim fige za jedan osmostanični ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u ponedjeljak


31 g, AMH 5,4pmol/l FSH I LH su ok, mislim da sam mogla i po 4 MP , dao mi je po 3, neznam....u šoku sam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

renna baš mi je žao da si loše prošla, čitala sam tvoje postove na temi AMH...i vidim da si i prije imala loše reakcije, nažalost i ja sam slično prošla i prije MB i tamo, no nadajmo se da će taj jedan biti onaj pravi!

----------


## Mali Mimi

renna samo da se nadovežem na br. ampula meni nije pomoglo ni 5 ampula menopura u MB jer uopće nije caka bila u dozi stimulacije isto smo dobili 2 j.s. čitala sam baš nedavno neki tekst da kod low respondera te velike doze neće dati nekog znatnog pomaka

----------


## Charlie

renna držim palčeve za jednu ali vrijednu. Njihov lab je super. Ne znam jel bi bilo bolje s većom stimulacijom, po mom iskustvu - isto je. 2 Menopura ili 3 pa čak 4 prvih par dana = 2 js...kod mene nema veze, ali moj AMH je još niži.

----------


## renna

> renna držim palčeve za jednu ali vrijednu. Njihov lab je super. Ne znam jel bi bilo bolje s većom stimulacijom, po mom iskustvu - isto je. 2 Menopura ili 3 pa čak 4 prvih par dana = 2 js...kod mene nema veze, ali moj AMH je još niži.


znaš još mi daje nadu, jer sam u zg išla s gonalima po 3 i onda mi uveo 2 gonala +2 menopura, možda to još upali ali s cetrotidom bez decapeptila, jer sa uz tu  stimulaciju dobila 2 j.s, neznam kolko je Vlaisavljević voljan o tome razgovarat ako nedođe do transfera u pon, a što se tiče svega općenito neznam ja sam zadovoljna možda bi išla u zg na koji prirodnjak pa nagodinu tamo opet pokušala, jel moguće  da me ubaci malo ranije jel sam kao već bila tamo....

neznam u šoku sam još uvijek i pod apaurinom  :Cool: , pa možda previše raazmišljam

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam u istoj godini imala pravi stimulirani s 30 gonala/menopura i polustimulirani s 15 menopura i u biti rezultat s 15 je bio čak i bolji, iako sam bila 7 mjeseci starija (meni je AMH 15,8 i nisam low responder). S druge strane ina reagira samo na 30,40 kom.
Al i ja sam čitala da kod low respondea ne znači dizanje doze. ina isto nije low responder, ona je medicinski (i ljudski) fenomen (ina  :Kiss: )

----------


## Jelena

Kad si njihov pacijent, možeš moliti da ne čekaš godinu dana. Mene su čak sami od sebe zvali 4 mjeseca ranije u postupak.

----------


## ina33

Jelena  :Smile: . Ma, nisam ja toliki fenomen, dr. Šparac mi je rekao da su mi jajnici školski za takve - dugo da se pokrenu, anovulacije itd., a onda - eksplozija. Jedna druga dr mi je znala pjevati "buudi se istooko i zaaapad", jer ono... dok oni krenu... ali kad krenu, ne možeš baš to onako... ufino podešavat, snizavat i dizat konzole kako bi mi htjeli. Iako, na dva antralna na lijevom koje mi je i on i dr koja je pjevala vidila, rekli su nema šanse takva rekacija, slobodno bez antibebi, a da ponovite AMH - pa je opet i lijevi dao 5-6 stanica, a sve skupa u dobi 42 16 stanica. A na malo - prazne folikule.

Enivej, *renna*, definitivno, na 1 stanicu, pogotovo ako, ne daj Bože, ne dođe do transfera, možeš ispregovoarati da ne čekaš godinu dana. Jedino, stvarno je upitno isplati li ti se to... plaćat lovu za MB, a i kod nas imaš dobrih labova. Si probala CITO? Možda ti to ima više smisla, ako sad ne upali, nego MB. Pogotovo ako si ovo sad išla na cetrotide protokol... okreni se ipak možda Hrvatima.

Sretno!!! Na kraju, stvarno se na to svodi. Ja sam ispalila zadnje tri godine 47 starih stanica, i baš nijedna nije bila OK, neko će uspjet i s AMH-om 5, a godinama 39+ na samo 3 stanice.

Držim palčeve!!!!

----------


## ina33

To jest, taj moj lijevi koji (je" drajva(o) takvu reakciju je izgubio je svoju mikroc. strukturu i malo ima zdravog tkiva i kao nema šanse opet tolike količine. Opet, ne možeš unaprijed sve znat, nije sve ni u slici, nešto je i u anamnezi, a opet... tijela su komplicirana i izmiču jednostavnim procjenama.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo novosti kod mene ... ne znam koliko je to dobro, a koliko ne ... uglavnom - upravo mi se javio IVF Maribor, u 14:40, rekla bih 5 do 12, jer mi je sestra Jasna odgovorila da će mi se javiti najkasnije do 15:30, ako promijene 5. dan na 3. dan i već sam mislila da više neće zvati - kad ... Uglavnom, da vas ne držim u neizvjesnosti, gospođa (da li biolog ili sestra) je rekla da su dobili 4 embrija i da dođem sutra ujutro u 8 sati.
E sad opet molim malo teorije/prakse na ovakvu informaciju.

----------


## ina33

Dođete ti i *muž zajedno jer se potpisuje suglasnost za embriotransfer*, ako ne može muž, mora prije u Hrvatskoj uz predočenje putovnice ili druge isprave javnobilježnički ovjerit svoju izjavu da je suglasan s transferom embrija, inače će bit problema - i to moraš najavit sestrama.

Dakle, vi dođete, javite se.

Uskoro, oni prozivaju par po par na razgovor s gineklogom/biologom. *Ovo je najvažniji dio. Tu pripremi sva pitanja koja ti padaju na pamet, a ako te zanima -* primjerice: kako su ih plodili (IVF/ICSI), di je bio problem, kakvi su točno embriji (gradiraju ih od 1 - 8, 1 najbolji, 8 najlošiji), jesu li fragemntirani, ovo-ono, hoće li biti što za zamrznuti (na to će ti vjerojatno reći da će vidjeti pa ako se razvijaju da će viškove zamrznuti, info će bit u otpusnosm pismu koje stiže cca nakon mjesec dana na kućnu adresu, a može se i zvat i pitat). Pitaš ako te ginekološki što zanima ili detalji uputa ponašanja nakon transfera.

I najvažnije - koja je njihova preporuka za vraćanje.

I kažu vam kad da dođete ili idete direkt u sobu s kimstama (ona ikea-stolica) za preslvačenje.

Nakon toga sestra dođe po žene, svaka ide na transfer - transfer izgleda da ponoviš tvoje prezime, vidiš gore embrije na onom velikom ekranu, malo očiste spolovile, naprave UZV, naprave transfer i kažu sretno.

Ako imaš kakva pitanja o probadanjima jajnika i pitanjima o ponašanju nakon transfera, bojiš se da su povećani (da su povećani je normalno), sad je vrijeme da pitaš - ali, s obzirom na reakciju i dob, HS-a se ne moraš bojat.

Odeš do sobe s krevetima odmirovat 2 h, donese ti sestra upute - recept za utriće i za bolniški staž 2 tjedna (to smo razgovarale, ne držat se toga strogo, bit doma s trodnevnima ti se isplati 2-3 dana, ali i to ono... ništa nije strogo, a sve je u embriju). Donese ti papir kad vadit betu - nakon transfera blasto to je 13 dan nakon tr. 

U međuvremenu, muž je otišao *kešovinom* uplatiti na blagajnu - doći će te nešto manje jer je transfer embrija 3. dana jeftnijij nego kultivacija blastociste.

Nakon toga odete... i sa srećom!

----------


## ina33

Ako slučajno treba txt te izjave to ti je u stilu - ja taj i taj iz ZG-a, putovnica br ta i ta izjavljujem da sam suglasan s embriotransferom embrija dobivenih u stimulaciji u KB maribor tijekom 10/2011. ili nešto u tom stilu. Javnibilježnik to ovjeri u letu, neće ništa bit čudno. To ti je čudno kao i krvarenje prilikom UZV-a što je ginekolozima "čudno". Ništa čudno - dakle.

----------


## Iva15

Ina33 ti je sve lijepo opisala. Ja sam ti samo htjela napisat da je meni isto bilo javljeno pet do podne... zvali su me 3-i dan u 8,30h ujutro da u 13h budemo u MB-u, a ja i MM taman počeli radit i ajmo onda brže bolje doma, pa za MB...nama je trebalo 3h do gore.
Sretno sutra

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ina, da mi ti nisi napisala da treba biti i suprug, ja bih otišla tamo solo bez izjave od javnog bilježnika. E, dakle ... Zbilja sam smotana.
Da li nas zovu 3. dan zato što ih se samo 50% oplodilo, pa je moguće da i ostali neće 'živjeti' duže? tj. koliko je 3. dan lošiji od 5. dana i što to zapravo znači?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Ina33 ti je sve lijepo opisala. Ja sam ti samo htjela napisat da je meni isto bilo javljeno pet do podne... zvali su me 3-i dan u 8,30h ujutro da u 13h budemo u MB-u, a ja i MM taman počeli radit i ajmo onda brže bolje doma, pa za MB...nama je trebalo 3h do gore.
> Sretno sutra


Iva, hvala. Meni je doktor dao naznaku da će me možda zvati za 3. dan, pa sam se nekako psihički i pripremila i na tu opciju. Koliko si imala embrija i kakav je bio rezultat?

----------


## ina33

> Da li nas zovu 3. dan zato što ih se samo 50% oplodilo, pa je moguće da i ostali neće 'živjeti' duže? tj. koliko je 3. dan lošiji od 5. dana i što to zapravo znači?


Eto, to ti je savršen primjer pitanja za pitati na razgovoru s biologom - to si sve to zapiši. U Mariboru je fantastično upravo to (meni barem, ali ja sam komunikacijski freak) što si u direktu s biologom, a ne "preleti" te samo ginekolog s "mislite pozitivno" ili, u Mariboru, "mislite pozitiuno" pridjevima "dobri su" i "vidjet će se za 14 dana", a što je opet, paradoksalno, i najveća istina jer se "kakvi su", dok god  im ne rade krom. analizu, upravo i ne može znat - moja mala je FET, od svih 7 embrija kao zadnja ostavljena - morfološki najlošija.

Srečno!

----------


## ina33

U Mariboru vole gledat cost-benefit transfera 3. dana, a vole ići na 5.-ti dan samo da ne vraćaju tri i da, ako je ikkako moguće, idu na transfer 1 embrija da se izbjegne višepl. trudnoća, pogotovo troplodna, kažem ti, target u IVF-u je smanjiti broj rizičnih blizanačkih trudnoća i dovesti ga što bliže prirodi i jednopl. trudnoći.

----------


## ina33

> Iva, hvala. Meni je doktor dao naznaku da će me možda zvati za 3. dan, pa sam se nekako psihički i pripremila i na tu opciju. Koliko si imala embrija i kakav je bio rezultat?


U Mariboru sam imala 4 postupka, upalio je ovaj odrađen u mojoj 36.-toj, a ostala trudna u 37.-moj.

1. put - dugi antibebi protkol, u 36.-toj, sam imala 7, vraćeno prvo 2, ništa, pa 2, ništa, pa 3 - blizanačka trudnoća, ali jedan blighted ovum, drugi moja kćer - živorođenje zdravog djeteta, znači.

(prije toga dva na VV-u postupka, prvi put 3 embrija, drugi put 9, ali rescue ICSI, to je kao ništa, od tog se trebalo odustat - nakon toga uvijek ICSI)

2. put - u tipa 39 ili 40 - dugi antibebi protokol, 10 stanica, tipa 7 embrija, vraćano laganini, jedan missed ab u 10. tjednu

3. put - u tipa 41 - kratki dirkenti gonal protokol s dekapetptilom, prepala se antibebi nakon što je jedna dobila plućnu emboliju - 21 stanica - tipa 6-7 embrija, ali oni bi manje zamrzavali, to sam ih namolila - 2 biokemijske

4. put - u 42 - cetrotide protokol s gonalom, 16 stanica, 2 vraćena embrija, zamrzavanje pod upitnikom, nije uspilo.

Uvijek u MB-u išlo na blastociste iz ogromnih količina stanica, na VV-u uvijek trodnevni, ali na VV-u se nisu bojali blizanačkih, mislim da su išli za time da ih žene žele pa da se odmah riješe, ali to nagađam.

Nemoj me držat za svaku brojku, malo sam detalja i pozaboravljala.

----------


## ina33

Nemoj se frapirat mojim količinetimana, pa ništa, i izvodit ono "a što se mogu ja nadat s 4 stanice". Mojca je uspjela samo s tri itd.

Ja sam imala težu anamnezu, idiopatija, ali sve je to išlo jako sporo i teško, uz komplikacije, anovulacije itd., na male protokole bez reakcije, a onda burno i dugo oproavljanje... Sve odradila i ispitala - od imunologije pa do osnova. Brijem da imam loše učinkovite stanice, oduvije, još sto stvari možda stvarno autoimunih, ali to je više filozofija, a ti si lakši slučaj, plus nemaju sve ene tako neučinkovite stanie - ima ih još par ko ja - uporna, sretna itd. - potentni jajnici, ali jako teško sve to skupa.

Onda imaš ovih brzouspješnih - mojca, mimek -i unatoč dobi, a tebe bi možda čak tu stavila jer imaš kratki put, a i prirodnu trudnoću.

U svakom slučaju - sretno, to je ono na što se, uz dobru navigaciju, donekle i upornost, stvar svodi!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Sad sam pesimista, no, volim uzeti sve opcije u obzir - da li je moguće da im i tih 4 do sutra više neće biti OK, tj. da neće imati ništa za transfer?

Ina, da li si sigurna da je još potrebna ova izjava od javnog bilježnika, jer smo mi oboje potpisali izjavu o postupku odmah na početku; takva izjava se nalazi na njihovim stranicama i opisano je što sve postupak uključuje, te ga potpisuju oba supružnika. Možda je to nešto novo, nakon što si ti išla?

----------


## Charlie

Izjava *je* potrebna! I mi smo morali nositi kad sam išla na ET bez MM, tekst nešto jednostavno u stilu što ti je ina33 napisala, ovjereno kod JB. MM je bio sa mnom na početku, pa i zamrznuo sjeme, ne bi da nije bio suglasan s postupkom, pa ipak je za ET trebao taj papir, na njemu možete ostavit prazno mjesto da ste suglasni s vraćanjem X zametaka...

----------


## Charlie

Još nešto, ako je ikako izvedivo, neka TM ide s tobom, čisto radi prijevoza natrag, pa makar poveli i dijete s vama...

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da, ići ćemo zajedno. Sad smo se dogovorili. I on je procijenio da je bitno, napokon  :Smile: . Hvala

----------


## ina33

ASPOLUTNO SIGURNA! DA IM NISAM PREZENTIRALA IZJAVU, TRANSFERA NE BI BILO. Mi smo im poznate face, muž je bio na putu, za jedan FET su obavezno tražili izjavu, tim se malo frapirao kad me na trnasferu, u tom razgovoru prije transfera, vidio samu i prvo pitanje liječnice bilo je gdje je partner i da nisam prezentirala izjavu mislim da transfera ne bi bilo jer se tu žele pokriti. Ja sam rekla - partner na putu, sve javljeno sestri Jasni, dala mi upute za sastagljanje javnobilježničke izvjave, koja je ovdje, izvolite pročitati.

Kad sam ih "nahranila" papirom, mogli smo razgovarati dalje. 

U početku potpisuješ neku opću suglasnost za ulazak u IVF, a za embriotransfer su POSEBNO OPREZNI, da ne bi bilo tužbi - rastavili smo se, to nije moje dijete itd.

Prilično je nevjerojatno da od tih 4 sutra ne bude transfera.

DAKLE, ILI ŠALJI MUŽA JB, ILI NEKA DOĐE SUTRA. U PROTIVNOM - OČEKUJTE VELIKE PROBLEME ILI ODGODU TRANSFERA.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da, sada vidim da si išla i nakon 2007./2008., a i Charlie je potvrdila da treba, pa prema tome nema sumnje, za sve koji eventualno budu išli solo. Kako sam napisala, mi ćemo ipak sutra ići zajedno, pa mi bilježnik neće trebati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi nismo ni vidjeli biologa prije transfera u Mb ne znam jel to zato što smo imali samo 2 stanice od kojih se 1 oplodila ili zato što smo kasnili 10-tak min.?

----------


## ina33

Biće kašnjenje, plus nije bilo potrebe za razgovorom, barem što se njihove postupkovne strane tiče - situacija je kristalno jasna - 1 embrij koji će se transferirati. Ne treba konzultacija para s njiohve strane. Vjerujem da je gorak okus ostavilo jer je itekako vama bilo potrebno dobiti odgovore na pitanja.

Naravno, i Maribor je daleko od savršenstva. Ali, generalno je OK klinika, ali za respondere, opterećena pacijentima, ona se bazira na količine, to jest na neki mainstream IVF. 

Pacijenti, ali, na žalost, to je iskustvo učenja na vl. koži, koji se ne uklapaju šeme i trebaju poseban pristup bolje prolaze u manjim klinikama di je moguća veća individualizacija priče.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Biće kašnjenje, plus nije bilo potrebe za razgovorom, barem što se njihove postupkovne strane tiče - situacija je kristalno jasna - 1 embrij koji će se transferirati. Ne treba konzultacija para s njiohve strane. Vjerujem da je gorak okus ostavilo jer je itekako vama bilo potrebno dobiti odgovore na pitanja.
> 
> *Naravno, i Maribor je daleko od savršenstva. Ali, generalno je OK klinika, ali za respondere, opterećena pacijentima, ona se bazira na količine, to jest na neki mainstream IVF. 
> 
> Pacijenti, ali, na žalost, to je iskustvo učenja na vl. koži, koji se ne uklapaju šeme i trebaju poseban pristup bolje prolaze u manjim klinikama di je moguća veća individualizacija priče.*


*

*Slažem se

----------


## Charlie

Mi smo oba puta imali u mb 2 embrija i razgovor s biologom kao i svi. Bit ce da je do kasnjenja. I slazem se sa svim drugim vezano za mb, ja sam drugi put dobila neku uvjetno receno individualizaciju tj protokol za low respondere koji je izgleda u medjuvremenu postao jedan od standardnih. Benefit je i lab ali opet, ne toliko da bi se godinu dana cekalo za par js...

----------


## Jelena

Vjerojatno je kašnjenje. I nama su se jednom vraćali biolozi na razgovor, jer smo zakasnili, za dlaku smo se izvukli.

----------


## ina33

Imala sam... koliko ono... ček', ček'... a nekih 6-7 transrfera kod njih. Sve pute, osim jednoga, sad kad dobro promislim, smo imali razgovor s biolozima. Jednom sam išla razgovarati samo kod Reljića, dole, u prizemlju. Moguće je da smo tad i kasnili, ne mogu se više sjetit, sjećam se da smo silazili s Pohorja, a ja bila uopće ljuta što moramo silaziti jer zašto ne ostanemo gore na rekreaciji, ako se nisu dobro odledili i zašto nam to ne mogu reći telefonski, podnijet ću ja to. Došli dole, biće i kasnili, ja sve preko volje. To je bilo kad smo odledili i odmrzli sve tri... jer čemu se više imam nadat.... Pitala Reljića kakvi su, onako... više po autopilotu, ne očekujući ništa, u stvari, očekujući da će od 3 bit samo 1 za transfer, a ovi će bit kao loši jer su bili najgori iz te tranše, a iznenadilo me što su se sva 3 OK odledila. Reko znat će se nakon 14 dana. Mislim da sam reda radi odsjedila nekih 45 min, i išli smo na ručak. Nakon toga smo imali radove po kući, nisam bila na bolovanju, a od misli sam se maksimalno nervirala na te radnike. Iz toga sam rodila Anu  :Smile: . Psihoške oči bi tu rekle - etoga! Očito - opustila se žena  :Smile: .  A ja kažem - yeah, right, ludo sam bila opuštena tada i uvijek. Tad se poklopilo i nemoš' točno po morfologiji znat.

----------


## Jelena

> Imala sam... koliko ono... ček', ček'... a nekih 6-7 transrfera kod njih.


Meni moj potpis ono ko podsjetnik gdje sam bila služi  :Smile: 
Ja sam u MB bila na 5 transfera i velim, samo jednom smo kasnili pa su lovali biologe po hodniku.

----------


## Iva15

> Iva, hvala. Meni je doktor dao naznaku da će me možda zvati za 3. dan, pa sam se nekako psihički i pripremila i na tu opciju. Koliko si imala embrija i kakav je bio rezultat?


Znala sam i ja za taj 3-i dan, ali sam mislila da će možda javit tako kao i tebi, dan ranije...A i imala sam 14 JS pa sam se nadala da ćemo možda ić do blastica. Ali na kraju nam rezultat nije bio baš neki...Do 3 dana došla samo 3 embrija.
Ali svi smo mi priče za sebe.

----------


## bonim

Nikolina sretno i javi kako je proslo...
Hvala na detaljnom opisu protokola, ako sto treba jos saljem ti na pp....

----------


## renna

[
Enivej, renna, definitivno, na 1 stanicu, pogotovo ako, ne daj Bože, ne dođe do transfera, možeš ispregovoarati da ne čekaš godinu dana. Jedino, stvarno je upitno isplati li ti se to... plaćat lovu za MB, a i kod nas imaš dobrih labova. Si probala CITO? Možda ti to ima više smisla, ako sad ne upali, nego MB. Pogotovo ako si ovo sad išla na cetrotide protokol... okreni se ipak možda Hrvatima.

reci mi inna jel to isto privatna klinika

----------


## frka

CITO ti je privatna poliklinika u Splitu koja u Hrvatskoj trenutno ima definitivno najbolji laboratorij i najvece uspjehe... Imaju i opciju preko HZZO, ali mislim da je u to tesko upasti jer se popune za cas... pogledaj pdf Potpomognuta u Splitu... (da idem opet i u Hrvatskoj, s obzirom na iskustva s foruma i sve procitano i prouceno, mislim da bi ziher odabrala CITO mada sam iz Zg... a za low respondere je kod nas vjerovatno najbolji izbor).

----------


## renna

[QUOTE=frka;2013280]CITO ti je privatna poliklinika u Splitu koja u Hrvatskoj trenutno ima definitivno najbolji laboratorij i najvece uspjehe... Imaju i opciju preko HZZO, ali mislim da je u to tesko upasti jer se popune za cas... pogledaj pdf Potpomognuta u Splitu... (da idem opet i u Hrvatskoj, s obzirom na iskustva s foruma i sve procitano i prouceno, mislim da bi ziher odabrala CITO mada sam iz Zg... a za low respondere je kod nas vjerovatno najbolji izbor).[/QUO

hvala draga, prosurfat ću,kod nas low respondera i neznači ovaj zakon kad nikad nisam ni dobila 3 j.s  :Cool:

----------


## maca papucarica

Imaju i dobru, vrlo informativnu stranicu http:// http://www.cito.hr/hrv/index.html  :Smile:

----------


## jasna09

Renna, držim ti palčeve da sutra bude lijepi osmostanični embrij. 

Javi se naravno sa lijepim vijestima.... :Yes: 

Mene nisu zvali iz labosa, to je , nadam se, dobra vijest.

----------


## Charlie

Nikolina kako je proslo?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Vratila sam se s transfera. 2 prenijeta, 1 ostavljen na zamrzavanje.
Dr je rekao da je od 8JS 5 bilo zrelo. Kaze da se od 10, ne znam da li punktiranih ili zrelih, oplodi 8, kod mladih zena.
U sub. je na punkc. bilo 10 tak z. i svima su rekli, i sa 4 i sa 20 JS, da dodu 3. dan.
HCG imam 12.12. Cekamo

----------


## renna

> Renna, držim ti palčeve da sutra bude lijepi osmostanični embrij. 
> 
> Javi se naravno sa lijepim vijestima....
> 
> Mene nisu zvali iz labosa, to je , nadam se, dobra vijest.



nadam se draga,neznaš kako mi je....pusa i sretno tebi i nikolini i nek budu lijepe bete.....puuuusaaaaa

----------


## renna

evo mene s lijepim vijestima, čuvam tog jednog malog borca u sebi, sve prošlo ok, dr je rekao da se jako lijepo izborio  :Smile: , naravno jel sam se rasplakala od sreće što konačno imam prvi transfer....13.12. beta, čekammmm..

jasna javljaj se!!!

----------


## Charlie

renna sretno!!!

----------


## renna

> renna sretno!!!


hvala draga!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Zaboravila sam iz prethodnih postupaka - da li nakon postupka u slucaju da nije doslo do trudnoce, 1. menstruacija u pravilu urani ili kasni ili je to zaista individualno

----------


## Jelena

Češće kasni koji dan, ili dođe na vrijeme. Ranije rijetko dođe.

----------


## ina33

Ovako se meni čini - u postupcima s antibebi žene češće procure i preko utrogestana, u postupcima di nije bilo antibebi (tvoj) procure tek 3-4 dana NAKON što stanu s utrogestanima i vade betu. Što su godine veće, to je jednostavnije - pišneš po LH trakici tipa 12 dnt, ako se ne vidi testna, nema šanse da je trudnoća, staneš s utrićima, i baš procuriš na dan bete (ako nemaš živaca za čekanje i vađenje). Ako imaš - čekaš betu, vadiš betu, ako je neg., staneš s utrićima, menga dođe 3-4 dana nakon.

Onda je onaj idući ciklus, nakon toga, produljen, jer ovulacija kasni - ne bude tipa 14 dc, nekon tipa 16-18 dc, a česte su i one koje ne ovuliraju pa se masa njih ponada - evo, ja zatrudnila u ciklusu nakon IVF-a. 

Sretno!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ina, hvala, i ja sam primala kontracepciju prije stimulacije, doduse 1 ciklus.
Sto se tice trakica, znaci i one su mjerodavne za grubu analizu cak i tijekom uzimanja Utrogestana, a ja sam mislila da ih on poremeti.

Inace, samo da jos kazem da mi je pritis i bockanje, da li od stimulacije, punkcije ili transfera, ili svega pomalo proslo 4 dana nakon transfera, jos doduse imam povecane grudi.

----------


## ina33

> Ina, hvala, i ja sam primala kontracepciju prije stimulacije, doduse 1 ciklus.
> Sto se tice trakica, znaci i one su mjerodavne za grubu analizu cak i tijekom uzimanja Utrogestana, a ja sam mislila da ih on poremeti.
> 
> Inace, samo da jos kazem da mi je pritis i bockanje, da li od stimulacije, punkcije ili transfera, ili svega pomalo proslo 4 dana nakon transfera, jos doduse imam povecane grudi.


Utrogestan je progesteron, on ne utječe na LH test (koji isto kao neke (ja isto) koriste za detekciju trudnoće jer LH potamni, a tih trakica trilijuni doma, plus jeftinije su - ove s neta - nego testovi za trudnoću), niti na BHCG piš-test.

On ti samo digne tjelesnu temperaturu, koje se digne i u svakoj lutealnoj fazi - jer ju diže progesteron.

Također, neke žene tvrde da im utječe na prsi/mokrenje - meni ne. Ali, utječe mi na stvrdnjivanje stolice - kao što progesteron i inače radi, a recimo, prije menge, krene meka stolica - jer to isto neki hormoni djeluju, pročitala ja, ne sjećam se točno koji.

Ovo - pritisak tu i tamo, imam osjećaj-nemam osjećaj - ako mi možeš vjerovati... nakon valjda 15-tak transfera, i nakon apsolutne sigurnosti da nisam trudna kad sam bila, i da jesam kad nisam - meni je to bezvrijedno jer može sve bit i od transfera i od hrpetine hormona uzete sad itd.

Jedino bitno što treba pratit je smanjenje količine mokraće zbog hiperstimulacije - kod tebe, zbog godina i reakcije - ne očekuje se nikakva hiperstimulacija. 

Imaš topic "nakon transfera" di žene pričaju o tome - probolo me/nije me probolo - "napeta sam", vrti me, osjećaj kao da ću dobit mengu/kao da neću itd. Sve je to za ljude - priključi im se tamo  :Smile: . Sretno!!!!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Meni je vec 4-5 dana muka. Za vikend sam se jos morala voziti autobusom 2 puta po 3 sata, doduse u busu na kat u kojemu se uglavnom nisam vozila, i gotovo cijelim putem mi je bilo mucno. Citala sam nuspojave od Utrogestana - sluzbene od lijeka i s foruma od cura  - lijek nista ne spominje, a rijetko koja cura spominje mucninu, pa vec kad se ne osjecam bas dobro a ne nalazim neki drugi razlog  sve si mislim - mozda sam u 2. stanju ?!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Nikolina-Zagreb*, vjerojatno to već znaš iz prve trudnoće, mučnine u trudnoći posljedica su visokih razina HCG hormona, i počnu tek kad je njegova razina već prilično visoka, tako da ovako rano sumnjam da imaju veze s trudnoćom. Možda kombinacija svih lijekova, malo živaca, a i vožnja autobusom meni uvijek izazove mučninu (već sam miris busa...). Ali želim ti da kroz koji dan stvarno osvane pozitivna beta!
*Ina* znači istina je ta fama oko LH trakica kao indikatora za trudnoću?!?! Čitala sam dosta puta da to cure rade i uvijek sam si mislila zašto ne koriste HCG trakice nego LH. Imam ih i ja doma zalihu ali mi nije palo na pamet. Iako ima smisla, ako je štoperica čisti HCG a daje se da bi izazvala skok LH, veza je tu...

----------


## ina33

Odgovorila na "Nakon transfera"  :Smile: .

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## nina977

Cure koje ste bile u postupku u Mb ,u koje vrijeme se održavaju folikulometrije?

----------


## renna

> Cure koje ste bile u postupku u Mb ,u koje vrijeme se održavaju folikulometrije?


ja sam svaki put imala između 16:15 i 17:00, nikad ranije, Sretno!

----------


## nina977

Hvala ti renna!

----------


## Nana Mo

Nina 977....kada si ti u Ma....ja se moram javiti 9.1. ako sve bude kako treba

----------


## nina977

> Nina 977....kada si ti u Ma....ja se moram javiti 9.1. ako sve bude kako treba


Ja sam također 9.01. na prvoj folikulometriji.
19.12. počinjem sa supresijom ,a 2.1.2012 sa stimulacijom.Jel i tvoj protokol takav?

----------


## Nana Mo

kod mene je 4.1 gonal f......9.1.folikkumetrije prva u Mariboru i dogovor za Cetrotide .....prvi ultrazvuk 3.1. cu napraviti u Mostaru ........jer mi se neisplati biti gore tih 5 dana još....al imamo isti dan folikumetriju super ...mozda se i vidimo

----------


## nina977

Ja imam prvi uzv 28.12.Šta su ti napisali kad okvirno očekivati punkciju?

----------


## renna

evo slovenke moje da javim i ovdje, beta 11dnt čista 0!  :Sad: 
embrij vraćen 3 dan, svima sretno u Sloveniji     
meni nije bilo  :Sad:

----------


## Nana Mo

za punkciju ne znam ništa tog datuma nemam na protokolu .....ja se po prvi put susrecem sa ovim .......tako da dosta korisnih informacija kupim ovdje od ovih divnih hrabrih zena ...
ja sam u svojoj ludoj glavi zamislila punkciju 15.1.( gonal f mi je u protokolu od 4.1. do 14.1 ) 

za renna :zao mi draga al mi smo hrabre i idemo dalje ka svome cilju ......

----------


## nina977

> evo slovenke moje da javim i ovdje, beta 11dnt čista 0! 
> embrij vraćen 3 dan, svima sretno u Sloveniji     
> meni nije bilo


renna,žao mi je! :Love:

----------


## nina977

Nana MO ,moj protokol je malo drugačiji,ali tu je negdje.Okvirno bi nam bila punkcija polovicom 1.mj.

----------


## nina977

Cure,ima li još netko osim NaneMo i mene u siječnju postupak u MB?

----------


## Gabi

> Cure,ima li još netko osim NaneMo i mene u siječnju postupak u MB?


ima  :Bye: 
Meni piše u protokolu da se planira punkcija 14.01. (to može varirati, naravno). Prvi uzv 04.01. i početak korištenja Menopura, 09.01. drugi uzv i uvodimo Cetrotide.
Datum planirane punkcije vam je naveden ispod tabele za kontrole i pikice.

----------


## Nana Mo

Gabi :Bye: ... i u mene je isti protokol samo sto je prazan prostor za planiranu punkciju .....cure hocete li vi putovati po potrebi u Maribor ....i moze li mi netko reci gdje je bolje ici na folikumetrije privatno ili u bolnicu .....jel imas pravo birati il kako te zapadne

----------


## nina977

Super curke! Ja također imam UZV 9.1,ali imam drugačiji protokol,onaj dugi pa sam več jučer počela sa pikanjem Decapeptylom,punkcija planirana 14.1.
 Nadam se da se vidimo!

----------


## nina977

NanaMo,ja ću putovati u Mb,nije mi strašno daleko, oko 1.5 sata.Ja idem 28.12 na prvi UZV u Novu Ves,tako su me naručili.

----------


## jelenadj

> ima 
> Meni piše u protokolu da se planira punkcija 14.01. (to može varirati, naravno). Prvi uzv 04.01. i početak korištenja Menopura, 09.01. drugi uzv i uvodimo Cetrotide.
> Datum planirane punkcije vam je naveden ispod tabele za kontrole i pikice.


Pozdrav svim curama koje idu u Maribor u januaru i ja sam tamo 4.1.prvi UZ i pocinjem sa terapijom 9.1. drugi UZ  pa se vidimo.

----------


## maca2

cure koje ste išle nedavno na FET u MB-možete li mi reći koliko se čeka na FET (ako se čeka) i kakva je procedura oko naručivanja za postupak i točnu cijenu?
dogovor je da bi u lipnju/rujnu (ne znam jel' još uvijek MB ne radi 7. i 8. mj) išli na FET (imamo jednog eskimića iz uspješnog postupka)!

hvala puno!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## Nana Mo

Curke obavila sam prvi uzv kod svog doktora i malo sam se zabrinula .......drugi mi je dan M ...... u oba jajnika imam folikula al su jako male nema nijedna preko 6 mm.... inace sam zdrava i uvijek su mi HVALILI VELICINU I KOLICINU FOLIKULA  :Smile:   ,,,,, a moj dr je bio u zurbi i nekakav neslan dok je obavljao pregled sad sam se zabrinula .....ne znam jel to normalna velicina sobzirom da mi je 2 dan M .....

----------


## renna

> Curke obavila sam prvi uzv kod svog doktora i malo sam se zabrinula .......drugi mi je dan M ...... u oba jajnika imam folikula al su jako male nema nijedna preko 6 mm.... inace sam zdrava i uvijek su mi HVALILI VELICINU I KOLICINU FOLIKULA   ,,,,, a moj dr je bio u zurbi i nekakav neslan dok je obavljao pregled sad sam se zabrinula .....ne znam jel to normalna velicina sobzirom da mi je 2 dan M .....


draga to ti je sasvim normalno ako ne i veliko
folikul ti je oko 17, 18 , 19 mm sredinom ciklusa, odnosno prije štoperice ako si u stimuliranom onda i ranije jel brze raste, 
ali to je sasvim dovoljno...nebrini...sretno

----------


## nina977

nana mo,kao što ti je Renna već rekla,to je sve ok!Sretno dalje!

----------


## Nana Mo

cure hvala sad mogu mirno spavati ..............želim nam  svima uspješnu 2012

----------


## The Margot

I am back! Samo da pozdravim sve koji idu na postupak kod Reša (ma i sve ostale)  :Razz:  
Želim svima puno sreće i nadam se da će i ova najava izmjene Zakona svima nama olakšati i ubrzati da dođu do željenog postomstva! (i da uštedimo nešto love usput, ne?)

Puse svima!

----------


## Bluebella

> I am back! Samo da pozdravim sve koji idu na postupak kod Reša (ma i sve ostale)  
> Želim svima puno sreće i nadam se da će i ova najava izmjene Zakona svima nama olakšati i ubrzati da dođu do željenog postomstva! (i da uštedimo nešto love usput, ne?)
> 
> Puse svima!


ja se dvoumim dali čekati promjenu zakona ili ići opet kod Reša...
ako se ništa ne desi po pitanju zakona do veljače idem opet u slo...

sretno i tebi i možda se sretnemo negdje u čekaonici  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

Hej Blubella,
Mnogima ovo ovisi i o financijama  (kao i mojoj malenkosti)  :Sad:  
Ako čekaš promjenu zakona, a najavljuju da će biti brzo, opet ćeš čekati da dođeš na red. 
Ipak, mi smo odlučili pokušati još jednom kod Reša, promijenit će nam terapiju (umjesto kratkog kao prošli puta - dugi protokol sa Diphereline + Puregon) i to će nas koštati....
Sretno!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Samo da javim, prije svega curama koje su bile u postupku kad i ja u XI mj. u Mariboru, renna i Jasna, da mi osim neuspješnoga rezultata transfera sa 2 zametka, nije uspjelo niti zamrzavanje 1 preostaloga, jer se nije dobro razvijao. Ponudili su mi termin u VIII mj, predbilježila sam se, u slučaju da osvojim na lotu  :Smile: , jer zbog godina sumnjam da mi se više isplati ulagati. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## Bluebella

> Hej Blubella,
> Mnogima ovo ovisi i o financijama  (kao i mojoj malenkosti)  
> Ako čekaš promjenu zakona, a najavljuju da će biti brzo, opet ćeš čekati da dođeš na red. 
> Ipak, mi smo odlučili pokušati još jednom kod Reša, promijenit će nam terapiju (umjesto kratkog kao prošli puta - dugi protokol sa Diphereline + Puregon) i to će nas koštati....
> Sretno!


kod nas mislim ići privatno tako da što se financija tiće svejedno mi je ... kod Reša me izađe jeftinije nego kod nas.
i ja sam imala terapiju Dipherline + Puregon sa drugim danom ciklusa. 
slijedeći tjedan sam na konzultacijama u poliklinici Vili kod doktora R. da vidim kaj on ima za reći, pa ću se onda odlučiti gdje ćemo na postupak.
moram još i sa Rešom provjeriti kad bi mogla ponovno u postupak...

a do tada LH trakice i kučna radinost pa možda nešto bude  :Very Happy:

----------


## renna

> Samo da javim, prije svega curama koje su bile u postupku kad i ja u XI mj. u Mariboru, renna i Jasna, da mi osim neuspješnoga rezultata transfera sa 2 zametka, nije uspjelo niti zamrzavanje 1 preostaloga, jer se nije dobro razvijao. Ponudili su mi termin u VIII mj, predbilježila sam se, u slučaju da osvojim na lotu , jer zbog godina sumnjam da mi se više isplati ulagati. 
> Sretno svima!


hej draga zao mi je sto ti nije eskimić prezivio, al sto cemo, idemo dalje, ja sam se isto predbiljezila za termin ponovo, a sad malo odmora i pauze.....
jedino je jasna imala srece od nas 3, al bilo ih je jos tamo dosta iz hr ali vjerovatno nisu na forumu....

sretno svima!

----------


## seka35

sretno svima koje idu kod dr. resa! nama je bio bingo i sad nas patrik ima 2 mjeseca i 17 dana . evo upravo spava ,a mamica  malo surfa...
svima koje idu kod resa zelim da uspije kao i nama...
ja sam kod resa imala kratki postupak od drugo dana ciklusa puregon i diphereline

----------


## Brunaa

Pozdrav svima, a posebno curama koje su bile u Mariboru ili će biti u Mariboru... Ja i MM smo bili na prvim konzultacijama u 10/2011 i sad smo na čekanju (06 ili 09/2012). Nekako sam cijela optimistična i pozitivna nakon tih konzultacija, iako svjesna da uspješnost postupka ovisi o puno toga. Želim nam svima puno sreće i da naš put do "cilja" bude što kraći  :Smile: 
Ovu temu posebno pratim, što reći nego da ste sve sjajne!!!

----------


## Gabi

Mariborčanke moje, kako napredujete? Kad je punkcija? Meni u nedjelju. Štoperica u petak 13.  :Cool:

----------


## Brunaa

Neka ti petak 13. i nedjelja 15. budu najsretniji dani...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BlaBla123

Ja se pripremam u Mb u 04 mj i cekam da mi se sestra Jasna javi.To je moj 2.IVF u Mb.

Prosli put je bilo Logest+9X2 Gonal+decapeptyl=6 stanica, 2 vracene 3dc, beta 0.
nakon toga u Zg 11*Menopur+sprej, 5 stanica, 3 vracene 2dc, beta 0.

Pitam se hoce li mi opet traziti set nalaza HIV,...I hoce li mijenjati protokol.

Ima li nas jos za 04.2012?

----------


## Cana73

Ja sam u postupku u 03 mj, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu i da vise nece biti nikakvih iznenadjenja s obzirom da sam imala termin u 01 mj ali je postupak pomjeren za 03 mj zbog visokog prolaktina.
Ja sam vec dobila protokol i jedva cekam da sve krene.

----------


## BlaBla123

> Ja sam u postupku u 03 mj, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu i da vise nece biti nikakvih iznenadjenja s obzirom da sam imala termin u 01 mj ali je postupak pomjeren za 03 mj zbog visokog prolaktina.
> Ja sam vec dobila protokol i jedva cekam da sve krene.


Koliki je PRl kad su tiodgodili postupak, jesi li na terapiji?

----------


## Cana73

> Koliki je PRl kad su tiodgodili postupak, jesi li na terapiji?


Na terapiji sam vec 2 mj bromokriptinom, na zahtjev klinike u Mariboru morala sam uraditi dnevni profil, i na sva tri mjerenja bio je povisen, ne toliko alarmantno ali endokrinolog kod kojeg se lijecim godinama od problema sa stitnom zlijezdom/hipotireoza  smatrao je da nisam spremna za postupak sa takvim hormonskim statusom, nakon konsultacija sa klinikom u Mariboru postupak mi je pomjeren za 03 mj.
Nadam se da vise nece biti nikakvih prepreka za postupak i da cu bez sokova docekati i ovaj postupak i naravno uspjeti.
Iza mene su dva postupka, dvije vanmatericne trudnoce i svasta nesto, tezak je ovaj nas put ali ja ne odustajem.
Pozzz i sretno u postupku!

----------


## nina977

> Mariborčanke moje, kako napredujete? Kad je punkcija? Meni u nedjelju. Štoperica u petak 13.


Kod mene ili nedjelja ili ponedjeljak,danas ću saznati!Možda se i vidimo u nedjelju! :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Ja sam u postupku u 03 mj, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu i da vise nece biti nikakvih iznenadjenja s obzirom da sam imala termin u 01 mj ali je postupak pomjeren za 03 mj zbog visokog prolaktina.
> Ja sam vec dobila protokol i jedva cekam da sve krene.


Baš sam si danas razmišljala o tebi kad ono vidim te ovdje.Držim ti palčeve za dobre nalaze,a treći mjesec će brzo!Pusa!!

----------


## Cana73

> Baš sam si danas razmišljala o tebi kad ono vidim te ovdje.Držim ti palčeve za dobre nalaze,a treći mjesec će brzo!Pusa!!


I ja tebi drzim palceve, da punkcija prodje ok i jednog bebaca za 9 mj/.

----------


## Nana Mo

Pozdrav svima ......u ponedjeljak moja prva punkcija .....sretno svima nama  :Smile:

----------


## renna

[Q
UOTE=Nana Mo;2044017]Pozdrav svima ......u ponedjeljak moja prva punkcija .....sretno svima nama  :Smile: [/QUOTE]


SRETNO DRAGA!!!

----------


## Brunaa

> Pozdrav svima ......u ponedjeljak moja prva punkcija .....sretno svima nama


Draga *Nana Mo* neka ponedjeljak bude tvoj dan! Sretno!!!

----------


## nina977

> Mariborčanke moje, kako napredujete? Kad je punkcija? Meni u nedjelju. Štoperica u petak 13.


Gabi,kako je prošla punkcija.Ja sam na kraju bila u ponedjeljak i svima nam je rečeno da dođemo u četvrtak na razgovor sa biologom te da će nam tada reći dal će biti transfer taj dan ili u subotu.Dobila sam 11 stanica.

----------


## Gabi

> Gabi,kako je prošla punkcija.Ja sam na kraju bila u ponedjeljak i svima nam je rečeno da dođemo u četvrtak na razgovor sa biologom te da će nam tada reći dal će biti transfer taj dan ili u subotu.Dobila sam 11 stanica.


Dobila si idealan broj js. Sretno dalje! Ja sam dobila 6 i sutra idemo na razgovor s biologom i ET. Od nas 13, koliko nas je bilo u nedjelju na punkciji, jedna je dobila 1 js, jedna cura i ja 6 a ostale su sve imale između 11 i 18 js. I da, jedna cura 28.

----------


## nina977

Gabi,sretno sutra i javi kako je prošlo!!

----------


## amyx

> Dobila si idealan broj js. Sretno dalje! Ja sam dobila 6 i sutra idemo na razgovor s biologom i ET. Od nas 13, koliko nas je bilo u nedjelju na punkciji, jedna je dobila 1 js, jedna cura i ja 6 a ostale su sve imale između 11 i 18 js. I da, jedna cura 28.


Uh, ove sa 28 js sve mi dođe žao...ne gine joj HS

----------


## Maxime

amyx: ja sam u zadnjem postupku u Mariboru imala 21 JS, 18 ih se oplodilo (blastici), 2 komada vratili, 15 blastica je bilo dovoljno dobre za zamrzavanja.
imala sam hs koju sam uspjela "kontrolirati" - jedan blastic se pretvorio u prekrasnu curicu koja sad skoro ima 5 godina. hs je grda stvar, ali iz moje price se vidi da i nemora nuzno ruzna zavrsiti  :Smile: 

svim mariborcankama zelim puno uspjeha i visoke bete ...

----------


## nina977

Cure,koje ste bile već u Mb imam pitanje:pošto su nam već na punkciji rekli da dođemo treći dan gore kao na razgovor, da li mislite dal će to odmah biti treansfer?
Malo me to zbunilo ,zašto moramo dolaziti jer kolko sam skužila na forumu da su vas zvali kad da dođete na transfe,niste išle ranije gore?

----------


## nina977

Evo,upravo me zvala biologica da dođemo sutra na transfer ,imamo 8 embrija ali nisu neke kvalitete pa se boji čekati 5.dan. :Sad:

----------


## Nana Mo

Nina977 zelim ti svu srecu .....nadam se da ce biti u redu .....drzim ti fige i molim za tebe......

----------


## nina977

Hvala it Nana Mo!Držim tebi fige za bolju situaciju!Jel se sutra vidimo,jel dolazite u 13 h na razgovor?

----------


## Nana Mo

Da,sutra smo u 13.00..........vidimo se

----------


## amyx

> amyx: ja sam u zadnjem postupku u Mariboru imala 21 JS, 18 ih se oplodilo (blastici), 2 komada vratili, 15 blastica je bilo dovoljno dobre za zamrzavanja.
> imala sam hs koju sam uspjela "kontrolirati" - jedan blastic se pretvorio u prekrasnu curicu koja sad skoro ima 5 godina. hs je grda stvar, ali iz moje price se vidi da i nemora nuzno ruzna zavrsiti 
> 
> svim mariborcankama zelim puno uspjeha i visoke bete ...


Ooooooooo znam ja jako dobro kako izgleda HS...od blage do jak. Do sad prošla 3 punkcije i sve tri sa HS  :Smile: )

----------


## Gabi

jedan lijepi  7-stanični i jedan malo manje lijep ali dobar 5-stanični (ali kaže prof. V. da i  takvi svijetom hodaju,  :Laughing:  ) su kod mene na čuvanju. Cure sretno sutra! Nama je danas baš bilo lijepo. Bilo nas je samo 5.

----------


## nina977

Draga Gabi,umrla sam od smijeha na komentar prof.V,čovijek je zakon. Držim fige da se čvrsto uhvate za svoju mamu!Sretno!!

----------


## Gabi

*Nana MO i Nina977* kako je prošao razgovor jučer? Jeste odmah bile i na ET?

----------


## nina977

Gabi ,imala sam odmah transfer 3 embrija, ne baš dobra! :Sad: 
Od 11 stanica,drugi dan je bilo 8 embrija ,a treći samo 4.

----------


## Gabi

*nina* sretno!

----------


## barkica

Mariborcanke,pratim vas malo i zanima me dal ste uzele anesteziju? Kako to ide gore? Idem prvi puta,planirana punkcija je 18.02.,do sada sam imala kod nas sve na "zivo"! Kolko se bojim,tolko mi je i drago da mogu birati punkciju bez boli!

----------


## Cana73

> Gabi ,imala sam odmah transfer 3 embrija, ne baš dobra!
> Od 11 stanica,drugi dan je bilo 8 embrija ,a treći samo 4.


Nina sretno i kao sto kaze profesor V.V. i ti ne bas dobri hodaju svijetom.

----------


## Nana Mo

I ja sam se odlucila ET  treci dan .....od 7 dobila sam 4 savrsene......sinoc sam spavala sa svoja 2 nova prijatelja i jako sam sretna ......
Brankice .....ja sam prvi put bila na punkciji......uzela sam anesteziju ...... nista strasno.....spavas nekih 5 minuta i poslje si u sobi sa drugim curama .....mene je bolilo tek kad sam dosla doma al opet kazem nista strasno neka tupa bol......smatram kako je anestezija zakon

----------


## barkica

Hvala na inf.kako ide s anest. Zene,lijepo je cuti vas sa uspjehom! Svima ostalima sretno i glave gore! Ima nade za sve nas! Samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## butterfly101

Drage moje slovenke :Smile: ...
svako toliko škicnem da vidim situaciju kod vas, pa evo vidim da ste u velikom zamahu da dobijete ono što želite, i samo tako naprijed,a ja vam želim svu sreću i da to dođe čim prije...sretno cure

----------


## nina977

> Nina sretno i kao sto kaze profesor V.V. i ti ne bas dobri hodaju svijetom.


Cana 73 hvala ti na podršci.Kakva je kod tebe situacija? Jel se zna kad startaš?

----------


## Gabi

> Mariborcanke,pratim vas malo i zanima me dal ste uzele anesteziju? Kako to ide gore? Idem prvi puta,planirana punkcija je 18.02.,do sada sam imala kod nas sve na "zivo"! Kolko se bojim,tolko mi je i drago da mogu birati punkciju bez boli!


Od cijele naše grupe koja je u nedjelju bila na punkciji (nas 13) samo je jedna cura išla bez anestezije ali je ona imala samo jedan folikul a i inače dobro podnosi punkcije, kaže.
Anestezija im je zakon. Traje jako kratko i lijepo se budiš poslije. Kad te probude još ti se spava nekih 15-ak minuta a poslije si k'o nova.
I mene je bilo strah anestezije ali sam u lipnju morala na operaciju i bila pod anestezijom više od 4 sata pa sam mislila ako sam izdržala to (čak mi ostalo u lijepom sjećanju) onda ću se počastiti i ovom kratkotrajnom.
Kako god izabrala, sretno!

Nana MO super ... sretno!

----------


## Cana73

> Cana 73 hvala ti na podršci.Kakva je kod tebe situacija? Jel se zna kad startaš?


Sledece sedmice cu napraviti jedan UZ kod svoje doktorice da vidim kakva je situacija- nadam se ok, prolaktin je pao, tsh ok, startam sa sledecim ciklusom koji bi trebao biti oko 31.01. ili sami pocetak februara sa kontracepcijom- jedan mjesec kao i ti, kontrolni UZ u Mariboru je 05.03.2012.

----------


## nina977

CANA73,   baš mi je drago da ti sve sredilo,a 3 mj. će začas! Obavezno se javlaj sa novostima kad kreneš!Pusa.

----------


## Cana73

> CANA73,   baš mi je drago da ti sve sredilo,a 3 mj. će začas! Obavezno se javlaj sa novostima kad kreneš!Pusa.


Ok, novosti na p.p. ti lijepo odmaraj pa  malo u setnju i brzo ce i beta.

----------


## barkica

Hvala Gabi! Nek je svima nama sretno od samog pocetka ove godine!  :Smile:

----------


## BlaBla123

Jel ima neko da se priprema za Apr 2012?

----------


## chiara

Vječna dilema (barem meni)...da li decapeptyl držite u frižideru ili na sobnoj temperaturi?????? 
Ja se bockam od 23. ima li tko sa mnom ..
Sretno svima...

----------


## butterfly101

> Vječna dilema (barem meni)...da li decapeptyl držite u frižideru ili na sobnoj temperaturi?????? 
> Ja se bockam od 23. ima li tko sa mnom ..
> Sretno svima...



ja sam ga držala u frižideru, ali nekad,ovisno o vremenu,10 min prije nego bi ga dala, izvadila bi ga da odstoji.

----------


## barkica

Ej,chiara! Imamo bockanje od istog dana! I ja cu u mb! Neznam kak je tebi,mene pece,ako malo bude na sobnoj temp.,ili zgrijes medju prstima na min-dvije,manje pece! Meni je 18.planirani zahvat,tebi?

----------


## nina977

Gabi,jer pao kakav testić?

----------


## MajaPOP

Samo da, nazalost, prijavim neuspjeh IVF-a MB 1/2012. 
Transfer 2 4 i 6-stanicnih embriona je bio 3dpp, betu nisam docekala...od cetvrtka popodne smedji iscjedak, a od nocas klasicno menstrualno krvarenje. Puno srece svim curama iz iste grupe!

P.S.postoji li negdje statistika forumasica o npr. Broju pokusaja, odabiru klinika, uspjehu, podaci o danu transfera, simptomima i sl...dale bi nam lakse ici po nekoj oretrazi tipa transfer 3.dnp/simptomi/uspjeh ili sl.. 
Gdje i kako dalje? Koliko se ceka na sljedeci pokusaj u MB, ima li neko tu informaciju? Ima li nekko iskustva sa uspjehom u Pragu nakon neuspjeha u MB npr?

----------


## chiara

> Ej,chiara! Imamo bockanje od istog dana! I ja cu u mb! Neznam kak je tebi,mene pece,ako malo bude na sobnoj temp.,ili zgrijes medju prstima na min-dvije,manje pece! Meni je 18.planirani zahvat,tebi?


Super drago mi je tj.  lakše je kad nas je više... :Smile: 
Ja se isto bockam meni ne smeta baš puno nekad zapecka ali nije to ništa strašno ja je isto malo protrljam kroz ruke da se vrati temperatura pa je lakše...meni ti isto piše planirana punkcija za 18.02. pa ćemo vidjeti.
Jesi ti na Menopurima ili Gonalima? Ja idem 13.02. na UZV pa se vidimo nadam se...

----------


## barkica

Ej,chiara! Imam i 6. i 13.uzv,a bit cu na gonalima! Moguce da se vidimo 13.,neznam dal ostajes tamo ili se vracas doma? Vidim da imas iskustva sa mb.,meni ce biti 1.puta u mb.,ako ne uspije vracam se nasim klinikama i vjerojatno novom zakonu....,

----------


## chiara

Ja ću prvi uzv napraviti doma jer mi je daleko i pre dugo da idem tada pa ću im javiti nalaz da mi kažu koliko gonala trebam uzimati, a 13. imam kod njih prvi Uzv..
Ja ti budem u Zagreb tih 2-3 tjedna pa putujem za Maribor jer nije tako daleko tako da ne ostajem tamo...
Ja sam zadovoljna sa njihovim radom i posebno sa odnosom sa pacijentima...zato i idem opet da je skupo je, ali što ćemo možda i ja se vratim hrv klinikama ako ovaj put bude bezuspješno...iskreno i pošla sam u Maribor radi zakona jer meni nije išao u korist niti malo...ajde javiti ću ti kad dobijem u koliko sata sam naručena 13. pa se možemo i upoznati...

----------


## barkica

Naravno,draga,popit cemo kavu,caj... I lijepo je cuti da imaju ok odnos sa pacijentima,pogotovo nama pocetnicima u mb! Cujemo se ...

----------


## lina2

Bok cure! Ima li neko možda da je nedavno bio kod dr. Reša? Mi smo azoo i preostaje nam jedino biopsija, za sad.

----------


## renna

gabi i nina malo sam vas pratila, jel sam i ja bila u 12 mj u MB, u od nas 3 samo je jednoj uspjelo, neznam jel mi se čini da je Maribor malo zakazao???!!!!
sto se desava...pozz i puno puno vibre za dalje, SRETNO SVIMA!!!!!!!

----------


## nina977

> gabi i nina malo sam vas pratila, jel sam i ja bila u 12 mj u MB, u od nas 3 samo je jednoj uspjelo, neznam jel mi se čini da je Maribor malo zakazao???!!!!
> sto se desava...pozz i puno puno vibre za dalje, SRETNO SVIMA!!!!!!!


Ne znam šta bi rekla,ja sam u kontaktu sa još  dvije cure koje su bile samnom a nisu na forumu,također nisu uspjele.
Teško mi je za suditi,jer ipak mi je to prvi postupak tamo,ali da sam bila razočarana to je sigurno,jer od 11 js nisam imala niti jedan dobar embrij.Ne kažem da je to do njih,već prije do mojih stanica.Možda sam i previše očekivala...

Curama koje idu sada želim puno uspjeha!!!

----------


## barkica

Joj,zene,ovih par postova me malo plasi! Velike nade polazem u mb,a sad ovo... Nina977,jesi do sada imala et? Meni se dog.isto tako da nema et,a kad je bio,sve otislo 21 dan! Neznam isto tako dal su st.slabe,moj org.da ne prihvaca embr.,neznam... Nadam se da bude sve ok,najvise sam otisla u mb zbog zamrzavanja,a sad vas nekoliko nema pomaka,uspjeha... Valjda bude pluseva i uspjeha!

----------


## renna

pa neznam nina sta da ti kazem, ali gledajuci po tim pricama, njihov labos je prvi u svijetu, pa onda neznam gdje su zapeli???!!!

u svakom slucaju netreba gubit nadu i volju, jal se svi naravno nadamo i vjerujemo!!!

----------


## seka35

ja sam bila kod dr. resa ,pa ako te nesto zanima mozes mi pisati...
nam je kod dr. resa uspjelo od prvog puta ¨, mozes pogledati i moj potpis. ja sam isto jako razocarana u mb.

----------


## lina2

bok seka35! jako mi je drago zbog vas. nadam se da ću i ja doživjeti tu sreću. mi smo prošle godine saznali da mm ima azoospermiju.ja sam relativno ok. nismo još bili nigdje u postupku, ali nekako mi se ljubljana čini kao dobar izbor. zanima me koliko ste čekali prve konzultacije i postupak?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bok cure! Ima li neko možda da je nedavno bio kod dr. Reša? Mi smo azoo i preostaje nam jedino biopsija, za sad.


ja sam bila u 11mj prošle god.... na žalost samo biokemijska  :Sad: 
ako te nešto zanima slobodno pitaj..

----------


## Kadauna

*Seka35*, voljela bih da napišeš i svoja Mb iskustva kad stigneš. Mislim da je jako bitno da se ovdje pišu ne samo super sretne priče i iskustva nego i manje lijepa ili loša iskustva. Nema ovdje svete krave..... slobodno pišite i kontra Maribora ako je tome tako.... 

Meni se nešto čini da je u zadnje vrijeme malo cura s foruma trudno nakon Maribora.. ne pratim redovno ali bi me jako zanimalo što je s curama koje su nedavno bile u postupku, što je s onima koje biste tamo upoznale, ima li trudnica, kakav je skor? Thanks i sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## barkica

Malo da popravim statistiku: frendica,nije na forumu,trudnica je iz mb!!!! Kojih 2 mj,jako,jako sretna! Nadam se da cemo se i mi pridruziti toj skali.... :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Iva15

Ni ja nisam uspijela u MB ali imam info da su 3 cure koje su bile samnom na punkciji rodile 5 dječice :Very Happy: 
Za ostalih 6 i za one koje su bile samnom na transferu nemam info, ali sigurna sam da je bilo još uspijeha...
Jednostavno je ispalo da se ovdje javljaju samo cure koje su imale neuspiješne postupke, a sigurno bi bilo ljepše čitat pozitivnije priče koje nas svih motiviraju i dižu.

----------


## MajaPOP

Evo malo ohrabrujucih podataka za cure koje su bile u postupku u MB 1/2012: od 10 poznatih parova, 7 je uspjelo, cure su trudne....mogu nam sluziti samo kao pokazatelji da se odustati ne smije i da cemo sigurno, kad se sve kockice sloze, i mi ostali sigurno uspjeti!!! Zelim im svu srecu!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ljubica

Evo jos malo ohrabrenja, moja bete danas 406,1 transfer blastice 23.1. iz Fet-a
Cure samo hrabro!

----------


## lasta

Ljubice čestitke napokon beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## renna

cure super, stvarno mi je drago čuti malo lijepih vijesti vezano za MB, da nebude da je samo navikan , a da nema koristi, eto ja nisam uspijela ali nadam se opet u 5 mj, 
tako da netreba nikad gubit nadu i da samo treba  dići glavu gore...

svima gdje god idu i gdje god se spremaju puno puno sreće i uspijeha i samo pozitivno!!!!
puse svima!!!

----------


## renna

> Ni ja nisam uspijela u MB ali imam info da su 3 cure koje su bile samnom na punkciji rodile 5 dječice
> Za ostalih 6 i za one koje su bile samnom na transferu nemam info, ali sigurna sam da je bilo još uspijeha...
> Jednostavno je ispalo da se ovdje javljaju samo cure koje su imale neuspiješne postupke, a sigurno bi bilo ljepše čitat pozitivnije priče koje nas svih motiviraju i dižu.


draga kad si ti bila u MB, i jel imaš u planu tamo opet ići ili??

----------


## Iva15

Ja sam bila u 4/2011 u MB, a u 11/2011 ostala trudna u postupku u KBC Rijeka tako da trenutno nemam potrebe za Mariborom  :Grin:

----------


## tatjana76

> Jel ima neko da se priprema za Apr 2012?


Poz svima,
BlaBla123 i ja se spremam za April u Mariboru, dobila sam protokol,
bićemi drago da se upoznamo pre i konsultujemo oko eventualnih dilema.
lep pozdrav

----------


## BlaBla123

Tatjana76, posto jos ne mozes slati pp, slobodno pitaj. Ja sam vec nabavila logest i u postupku vadenja trazenih nalaza.

----------


## tatjana76

Drago mi je BlaBla123, ja sam tatjana i iz Banja Luke sam.
Meni je ovo prvi vantelesna, takođe sam se odlučila za logest, 
sad si me zbunila za nalaze, meni nisu ništa tražili od nalaza.?
Planirala sam uraditi cervikalni i vaginalni bris.
Ti definitivno imaš više iskustva, pa me zanima koliko ćes uzimati Decapeptyla,
 ja ga počinjem primati od 19.03.2012, mislim da su nam slični protokoli.
Pošto nisam sigurna da li se on daje i u dan kad je punkcija, 
a kako nisu jeftini da znam tačno do kog perioda se primaju, tj. 26 ili 27 inekcija.
Ako imaš još po neki savjet nemam ništa protiv, 
takođe ako ti je poznat kakav pristojan smještaj u Mariboru, bilo bi mi od koristi.
Hvala.

----------


## Ljubica

Draga Tatjana, pokusala sam ti poslati pp ali ne ide.
vidim da si nova na forumu a spremas se za Mb.
Sto se tice nalaza vjerovatno si slala nalaze kada si prvi put kontaktirala sa njima. Vrlo je vjerovatno da si imala sve potrebne nalaze pa ti iz tog razloga ne traze dodatne. Ono sto oni traze za razliku od BL klinike (ako si ista radila u BL) jeste nslszi na HIV, Hepatizis a i b, i kod suptuga nalaz na vatikokelu i kod zena jos jedan nalaz ali sam zaboravila koji je bio. 
Njima brisevi nisu toliko ni bitni ali ih je dobro uradizi radi sebe. Tu mislim na vaginalni, cervikalni, klamidiju, ureaplazmu i mikoplazmu. Na osnovu svoje dijagnoze, ako je nepolodnost ili prosirenje porodice kao dijagnoza, od porodicnog ljekara mozes traziti uputnice da ti u higijenskom zavodu to urade jer si oslobodjena placanja zbog dijagnoze. Porodicni ljekat ti na uputnicama mora napisati dijagnozu i zaokruziti BO (da si oalobodjena placanja i na to staviti svoj pecat.
Sto se tice smjestaja u Mb ok je kod Gospodina Joze mail je jozezugman@gmail.com ili mobilni 0038631561800. Naglasi da si pacijent na ukc mb. Cijene su oko 30-35 eura dnevno najam.

Izvini zbog duzine poruke ali moglo bi ti ovo sve biti od koristi. 
Sretno

----------


## Ljubica

Cure ako sam stavila nesto sto ne bih smjela sorry nisam uspjela poslati na pp.

----------


## Cana73

[QUOTE=tatjana76;2063925]Drago mi je BlaBla123, ja sam tatjana i iz Banja Luke sam.
Meni je ovo prvi vantelesna, takođe sam se odlučila za logest, 
sad si me zbunila za nalaze, meni nisu ništa tražili od nalaza.?
Planirala sam uraditi cervikalni i vaginalni bris.
Ti definitivno imaš više iskustva, pa me zanima koliko ćes uzimati Decapeptyla,
 ja ga počinjem primati od 19.03.2012, mislim da su nam slični protokoli.
Pošto nisam sigurna da li se on daje i u dan kad je punkcija, 
a kako nisu jeftini da znam tačno do kog perioda se primaju, tj. 26 ili 27 inekcija.
Ako imaš još po neki savjet nemam ništa protiv, 
takođe ako ti je poznat kakav pristojan smještaj u Mariboru, bilo bi mi od koristi.
Hvala.[/QUO
Tatjana i ja sam takođe iz Banja Luke, u Mariboru sam u martu na postupku, poslalala sam ti privatnu poruku ali nisam sigurna da je prošla.
Pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## tatjana76

Hvala Ljubice, na informaciji. Za mene nije dugaćak post, 
pošto sam ovde nova još uvjek neprimam pp.
Cana 73, šaljem ti svoj mail tesictatjana@yahoo.com na koji mi možes pisat, Hvala ti, ocekujem mail.  :Smile:

----------


## tatjana76

Ljubice sad sam procitala da cekaš UZV, držim fige i vjerujem da će sve biti OK.
  takođe biće mi drago da mi se javiš na moj mail.
Poz.

----------


## Kadauna

Cure uglavnom SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i voljela bih da ovdje na ovom pdf-u nastavljate pisati o svojim postupcima...... tako ćemo mi koji se spremamo ili razmišljamo se prijaviti za Maribor imati bolji uvid u cijelu situaciju, bila dobar ili manje dobra, bilo uspješno ili nažalost bezuspješan postupak

----------


## BlaBla123

Tatjana76,
Ja idem po drugi puta u Mb. Trazili su me da ponovim Hepatitis b,c,Hiv 1,2, VDRL i to za oboje supruznika.
Za mene jos dodatno da ponovim hormone stitnjace i neke 3dc.
Sta se tice Decapeptyla meni su rekli da kupim 28 ali mi je 4 ostalo. S tim se nikad ne zna. Ja sam zadnji primila na dan posljednjeg uzv, znaci 2 dana prije punkcije.

----------


## tatjana76

BlaBla123,
Hvala na odgovoru, ja počinjem sa Decapeptyl 19.03.
šaljem ti svoj mail tesictatjana@yahoo.com na koji mi možes pisat.
Poz.

----------


## BlaBla123

U uputama za Mb se traze: hormoni 3dc i TSH, T3 T4.
Da li se misli na TSH, FT3,FT4. U labu su me pitali.Ja vjerujem da je to ona primarna skupina vezano za stitnjacu.

----------


## renna

> U uputama za Mb se traze: hormoni 3dc i TSH, T3 T4.
> Da li se misli na TSH, FT3,FT4. U labu su me pitali.Ja vjerujem da je to ona primarna skupina vezano za stitnjacu.


je draga to ti je to....sretno!

----------


## tatjana76

T3 i T4 su hormoni štitnjače vezana  za proteinske nosače a ponekad, da bi bili precizniji mjere se hormoni koji su u slobodnoj formi u krvi fT4 (slobodni tiroksin) i fT3 (slobodni trijodtironin), koji znaju biti uvećani ako se koristie kontraceptivne pilile.

----------


## Ljubica

Moja beta danas ipaknu opadanju i jutros sam prokrvarila. 
Na zalost mrvica nas je napustila.
Nisam znala da moze nesto vise boljeti od negativne bete ali ovo je definitivno jos teze. Taman se ponadamo da smo uspjeli i onda nas zvizne u glavu opadanje bete i gubitak toliko cekane radosti!

----------


## Inesz

Ljubice, žao mi je da je beta pala  :Sad: 
Beta je lijepo rasla.  Kolika ti je današnja beta?

----------


## Brunaa

Budući da se spremam u MB s posebnom pažnjom pratim vas drage Mariborčanke...

Draga *Ljubice*, žao mi je što tvoja priča nije završila happy endom, nadam se da ćeš naći snage za dalje… Znam da sebi postavljaš brojna pitanja, ali s vremenom ćeš sigurno prihvatiti ovu situaciju. Ti nisi kriva i nemoj dozvoliti da i jedan trenutak tako misliš. Vjerujem da ti je užasno teško sada, pogotovo što ti je beta već rasla, ali pokušaj gledati u budućnost i nadati se svojoj sreći.  Tako je očito moralo biti.

Brzo ćeš se oporaviti i krenuti dalje sa TM po svoju bebicu. Veliki pozdravko  :Bye:

----------


## Ljubica

Dans je bete 336, bas je pala od prekuce!

----------


## barkica

Ljubice,bas mi je zao! Ali nemoj posustati,isplaci ovo sto moras i dignute glave kreni u nove pobjede! Budi hrabra i jaka!

----------


## tatjana76

> Dans je bete 336, bas je pala od prekuce!


Ljubice, nezna covjek sta da kaze, svako razočarenje je teško, nemoj se predavat.
Poz.

----------


## seka35

> bok seka35! jako mi je drago zbog vas. nadam se da ću i ja doživjeti tu sreću. mi smo prošle godine saznali da mm ima azoospermiju.ja sam relativno ok. nismo još bi
> 
> li nigdje u postupku, ali nekako mi se ljubljana čini kao dobar izbor. zanima me koliko ste čekali prve konzultacije i postupak?


kod resa ide jako brzo ... konsultacije smo cekali15 dana iodmah dogovorili postupak .  stvarno ide brzo i super je dr.

----------


## seka35

> *Seka35*, voljela bih da napišeš i svoja Mb iskustva kad stigneš. Mislim da je jako bitno da se ovdje pišu ne samo super sretne priče i iskustva nego i manje lijepa ili loša iskustva. Nema ovdje svete krave..... slobodno pišite i kontra Maribora ako je tome tako.... 
> 
> Meni se nešto čini da je u zadnje vrijeme malo cura s foruma trudno nakon Maribora.. ne pratim redovno ali bi me jako zanimalo što je s curama koje su nedavno bile u postupku, što je s onima koje biste tamo upoznale, ima li trudnica, kakav je skor? Thanks i sretno cure


kaduna , sad nemam piuno vremena za pisati zbog malog koji spava u kreveticu ,a nije iz Maribora! 
meni u mariboru 4 postupka nisu uspjela i nisam zadovoljna ,jer sve je kao na traci ,za sve ista procedura ...
meni je kod resa uspjelo nakon 4 neuspjela iz maribora ,a to se vidi i u mom potpisu...
pisem vam kad mali bude dulje spavao

----------


## lina2

hvala seka35! to je utješno! jedino me malo strah jer smo mi azoo, pa bi to mogao biti problem.uzivaj sa svojom malom ljubavi.

----------


## Cana73

Mariborcanke molim za pomoc,
28.01. sam dobila zadnji ciklus, u  protokolu za mart  sam u 4 grupi koja ako ciklus dobije izmedju 17-30.01. prvu kontracepcijsku tabletu  uzima 7 dc, ja sam pocela 03.02, i  pijem neprekidno do 29.02.
Sa decapeptylom startam 20.02.
Kontrolni uz je planiran  05.03. i  napravicu ga  u Mariboru, tada vjerovatno i krecem sa stimulacijom,  ono sto mene interesuje  je kada bi mogla dobiti ciklus  nakon popijene  zadnje kontrac.  tablet, s obzirom da mi je zadnji ciklus bio 28.01 a prva tableta od 7 dc.
Moje nedoumice su u vezi sa dobijanjem ciklusa, bojim da  ne dobijem prerano i da ce 05.03. vec biti kasno da pocnem sa stimulacijom. Znam da se u Mar. steluju ciklusi ali...
Molim iskusnije za odgovor, iza mene su dva postupka, oba sa kontracepcijom, a ja se ponasam kao pocetnica.
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cana koliko ja znam nema veze kad si počela piti kontracepciju kad prekineš nakon par dana dobit ćeš stvari, sad si u umjetnom ciklusu i čim se skineš hormona bi trebala početi menga

----------


## ivka

Kada prestanes sa kontracepcijom dobices treci-cetvrti dan tako da je ultra zvuk taman na vreme  :Smile:

----------


## Cana73

Hvala cure i sretno u postupcima.

----------


## seka35

> bok seka35! jako mi je drago zbog vas. nadam se da ću i ja doživjeti tu sreću. mi smo prošle godine saznali da mm ima azoospermiju.ja sam relativno ok. nismo još bili nigdje u postupku, ali nekako mi se ljubljana čini kao dobar izbor. zanima me koliko ste čekali prve konzultacije i postupak?


bok lina!
 mi smo konsultacije cekali 15 dana i odmah se dogovorili da sa cikluso idemo u postupak  ,koji mi je bio dobitni!
evo ovako ,mi smo imali konsultacije 3,1 ,2010  dobila sam ciklus 24,10,2010 i pocela sa stimulacijo ,a beta pozitivna 22,2,2010 tako da je kod mene zaista scve bilo jako brzo sto nam je odgovaralo ... pusa i znam sve koje su uporne da uspiju.. nemoj samo odustajati.pz

----------


## lina2

nema odustajanja seka35. to je kao da bi odustala od života! Hvala ti na informacijama. 
pozz

----------


## Brunaa

Večer Slovenke,

danas sam otišla na redovnu kontrolu u ginekologa (papa test) kad tamo schock , imam cistu na desnom jajniku od 3 cm, pa me zanima dal je tko od vas imao takvo iskustvo neposredno prije Maribora?

Nikad do sad nisam imala nikakvu cistu, rekla sam ginekologu da se spremam za MB (06 ili 09/2012), on mi je rekao da s tom cistom nikako ne bi trebala ići u postupak i da bi svakako trebala kontaktirati MB. Predložio mi je da izvadim tumorske markere (Ca 125, CEA, Ca19,9) pa ćemo nakon tih pretraga vidjeti što i kako dalje… Dok čekam te pretrage u tom će doći opet mjesečnica, pa da opet obavim ultrazvuk odmah posle nje da potvrdimo gradivo (jer kao nekad se zna desiti da te ciste odu „same od sebe“ šta god to značilo).  Ujutro idem odmah vaditi markere, ne mogu ih dočekati, ovo me baš dotuklo, taman se riješila one beštije, bakterije ureaplasme urealyticum, kad sad ovo.

Dal se postupak odgađa dok se cista ne sanira?  Kad mi je pametno da kontaktiram MB?  :Confused:  Možda na nešto još trebam obratiti pažnju? Cista je mala za operaciju, a tretiranje kontracepcijom traje koliko barem površno znam…

Hvala vam unaprijed na svakoj korisnoj informaciji!!!

----------


## Cana73

> Večer Slovenke,
> 
> danas sam otišla na redovnu kontrolu u ginekologa (papa test) kad tamo schock , imam cistu na desnom jajniku od 3 cm, pa me zanima dal je tko od vas imao takvo iskustvo neposredno prije Maribora?
> 
> Nikad do sad nisam imala nikakvu cistu, rekla sam ginekologu da se spremam za MB (06 ili 09/2012), on mi je rekao da s tom cistom nikako ne bi trebala ići u postupak i da bi svakako trebala kontaktirati MB. Predložio mi je da izvadim tumorske markere (Ca 125, CEA, Ca19,9) pa ćemo nakon tih pretraga vidjeti što i kako dalje… Dok čekam te pretrage u tom će doći opet mjesečnica, pa da opet obavim ultrazvuk odmah posle nje da potvrdimo gradivo (jer kao nekad se zna desiti da te ciste odu „same od sebe“ šta god to značilo).  Ujutro idem odmah vaditi markere, ne mogu ih dočekati, ovo me baš dotuklo, taman se riješila one beštije, bakterije ureaplasme urealyticum, kad sad ovo.
> 
> Dal se postupak odgađa dok se cista ne sanira?  Kad mi je pametno da kontaktiram MB?  Možda na nešto još trebam obratiti pažnju? Cista je mala za operaciju, a tretiranje kontracepcijom traje koliko barem površno znam…
> 
> Hvala vam unaprijed na svakoj korisnoj informaciji!!!


Pozdrav,
na redovnoj kontroli januaru i kod mene cista na desnom jajniku, oko 4, a postupak u 3mj. u Mariboru.
Sok i kod mene stim da je prije 3/4 mjeseca nije bilo.
 Doktorica kaze da nije strasno i da bi trebala otici.
Skeniram nalaz i posaljem u Maribor i vrate mi odgovor da ne bi trebala smetati za postupak.
To je moje iskustvo, ja sam 5.3. na kontrolnom uz u Mariboru pa cu vidjeti sta prof. V.V. kaze.

----------


## Brunaa

> Pozdrav,
> na redovnoj kontroli januaru i kod mene cista na desnom jajniku, oko 4, a postupak u 3mj. u Mariboru.
> Sok i kod mene stim da je prije 3/4 mjeseca nije bilo.
>  Doktorica kaze da nije strasno i da bi trebala otici.
> Skeniram nalaz i posaljem u Maribor i vrate mi odgovor da ne bi trebala smetati za postupak.
> To je moje iskustvo, ja sam 5.3. na kontrolnom uz u Mariboru pa cu vidjeti sta prof. V.V. kaze.


Draga *Cana73*, baš ti hvala! Inače, ovo mi je prvi postupak pa mi je s toga još veći upitnik ova novonastala situacija.
Svejedno ću obaviti ove pretage koje mi je dr.preporučio, pričekat ću iduću mjesečnicu i pravac UZV - ako i tada bude postojala šaljem sve u MB. Malo si me smirila  :Wink: 

Tebi držim palčeve za 3 mjesec, kao i svim ostalim curama koje su u postupku trenutno ili se pripremaju.

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podsjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## BlaBla123

Mariborcanke koje se pripremate za april 2012:
Je li novo pravilo da se prvi UZV radi iskljucivo u Mb?
Meni ne odgovaraju na upit i saglasnost koju stimulaciju da kupim. Sve ide u prilog gonalu al da ne bude 5 do 12 -treba menopur.

----------


## Cana73

> Mariborcanke koje se pripremate za april 2012:
> Je li novo pravilo da se prvi UZV radi iskljucivo u Mb?
> Meni ne odgovaraju na upit i saglasnost koju stimulaciju da kupim. Sve ide u prilog gonalu al da ne bude 5 do 12 -treba menopur.


Nije pravilo, ja sam juce pocela sa II fazom postupka, takodje me ujutro sacekao mail  iz Maribora sa detaljnim uputama   o daljem toku postupka, kontrolni UZ je 05.03. ne moram ga tamo obaviti, mogu na dan zadnje kontrac. tablete u svome gradu  i javiti im na mail stanje, ali ja cu  ici tamo da sam mirnija.

----------


## BlaBla123

Draga Cana,
U meduvremenu su mi javili da ne mora Mb.
Zelim ti sretan postupak  :Smile:

----------


## tatjana76

Pomoć !!!
moželi mi ko reći radeli u Mariboru IVF ako je TSH 3,9 , 
radila sam nalaz i imala šta da vidim, u utorak i dem kod doktora za stitnu,
posto mi je pre ovog nalaza endokrinolog ukinuo terapiju,
vratila sam terapiju nazad, ali neznam da li cu sredit TSH za  mjesec dana,
jer je postupak predviđen u aprilu.
poslacu nalaz u MB, ali nemogu cekat do ponedeljka ili utorka kad mi odgovore.
Pliz pomagajte

----------


## barkica

Draga Tatjana! Nemogu ti pomoci oko tog pitanja,mozda se javi koja cura koja zna vise o tome! Jacu javiti pozitivne vijesti:21.je bila punkcija,u grupi nas je bilo 4,sve smo dosle do transfera(3.dan),a pridruzila nam se jedna cura(5.dan) i jedna sa odmrz.embr.! Naravno da smo sretne i nadamo se velikom uspjehu i pozit.betama! Eto,malo da vam svima damo poz.vibrica i nade u uspjeh! Mi se nadamo,a svima vama koje se spremate u mb-nek vam sretno i puno uspjeha!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Večer Slovenke,
> 
> danas sam otišla na redovnu kontrolu u ginekologa (papa test) kad tamo schock , imam cistu na desnom jajniku od 3 cm, pa me zanima dal je tko od vas imao takvo iskustvo neposredno prije Maribora?
> 
> Nikad do sad nisam imala nikakvu cistu, rekla sam ginekologu da se spremam za MB (06 ili 09/2012), on mi je rekao da s tom cistom nikako ne bi trebala ići u postupak i da bi svakako trebala kontaktirati MB. Predložio mi je da izvadim tumorske markere (Ca 125, CEA, Ca19,9) pa ćemo nakon tih pretraga vidjeti što i kako dalje… Dok čekam te pretrage u tom će doći opet mjesečnica, pa da opet obavim ultrazvuk odmah posle nje da potvrdimo gradivo (jer kao nekad se zna desiti da te ciste odu „same od sebe“ šta god to značilo).  Ujutro idem odmah vaditi markere, ne mogu ih dočekati, ovo me baš dotuklo, taman se riješila one beštije, bakterije ureaplasme urealyticum, kad sad ovo.
> 
> Dal se postupak odgađa dok se cista ne sanira?  Kad mi je pametno da kontaktiram MB?  Možda na nešto još trebam obratiti pažnju? Cista je mala za operaciju, a tretiranje kontracepcijom traje koliko barem površno znam…
> 
> Hvala vam unaprijed na svakoj korisnoj informaciji!!!


Sve ovisi kakva ti je cista meni je recimo bila endometriozna i kad je narasla na 4,5 išla sam na laparoskopiju...istina je da se u Mb ne uzima u postupak sa cistom ako je vodena najvjerojatnije će puknuti idući ciklus, ove tumorske markere sam i ja vadila da se vidi jel endometrioza u pitanju, ali meni je dr. odmah pretpostavio po izgledu u kojoj je cisti riječ.
Javi rezltate markera kad dobiješ

----------


## Brunaa

*Mali Mimi* hvala na info. 
Na nalazu mi piše "cysta _paučinasta_ izgleda 3 cm" - iskreno prvi put sam čula za takvu vrstu ciste. Malo sam guglala, vidim da se daje Provera kod takvih cista, kao posljedica su izostanka ovulacije...
Markeri su mi gotovi i u redu su. Čekam mjesečnicu upravo pa ću onda opet otići na pregled, uslikati i sve skupa poslati u MB. Neću uzimati nikakvu terapiju dok ne dobijem očitovanje iz MB...

Pozdravko  :Bye:

----------


## BlaBla123

I ja sam u Mb u aprilu. Ja sam snizila PRL za 20tak dana pod terapijom. Ti trebas kod interniste da te savjetuje kako da snizis TSH u svakom slucaju, cak i da iz Mb kazu da dodes u aprilu. Ja sam vec bila pomislila da ce me pomjeriti za maj ali taj PRL se vratio u normalu.

----------


## ina33

*BlaBla*, pun ti je inbox. Ja sam ispala iz štosa oko protokola itd. Sretno u postupku!

----------


## BlaBla123

Nesto gledam statistike i ne mogu skontati da li ce mi povecati kolicinu stimulacije ovaj put.
10/2010 Mb 9*2 gonala -7 folikula 6oplodenih, 2 vracene 3dnp
05/2011 IVF Centar 10*3 menopura, 5 folikula, oplodenih ne znam, 3 vracene 2dnp.
 I nije mi jasno vecina cura krece s decapeptylom 21 dc dok je kod mene i ovaj put negdje 13dc!?

----------


## Runa

Pozdrav, curke!
Ja sam nova tu i totalno smotana. Evo, danas sam bila u Mariboru na konzultacijama i dan nam je termin u siječnju 2013. Prof. mi je napravio i prvi uzv i pitao me je li sam radila kiretažu što me totalno izbezumilo! Naime, nisam. Rekao je da imam kratku i zadebljalu sluznicu, ali da je sve ok. Prestravila sam se jer razlog za mpo nije bio moj problem, nego MM spermiogram. Naravno, sad se brinem zbog sluznice. Jako. Na uzv dosada je uvijek sve bilo ok, zadnji sam odradila u studenom. Iščitavam tu po netu svašta...ništa ne zvuči dobro. Ima netko da je doživio slično dame malo utješi? Možda sam i fulala temu pa se ispričavam.

----------


## Runa

Dodajem.

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

----------


## Arneja

Cure, lijep pozdrav.

Ja sam iz Slovenije, tako da ako imate neka pitanja o dr. Rešu ili o Mariboru, možete mi ih zastaviti. 

Nama na žalost iako smo bili več u 10 postupka, nije uspjelo zatrudnijeti, zato sada idemo po doniranu stanicu.

Od postupka u Mariboru ostalo mi je 8 Gonala F 75, koje prodajem za 220 evra. Rok valjanosti je 1/2013. Ako je netko zainteresiran, može mi slati mail na arneja73@gmail.com.

Izvinjavam se za mistakes, baš mi je teško pisati hrvatski  :Smile: .

----------


## Runa

Bok, curke!

Opet ja. Dakle ja čekam postupak za siječanj 2013. Sad malo čeprkam po forumima i vidim da TSH kao treba biti mani od 2? Ja sam uvijek imala veći. Trebam li to početi smanjivati nečim da budi manji za postupak? Zašto mi prof Vlaisavljević nije na to ukazao? Ili bilo tko drugi?

Stvarno smo prepuštene same sebi... 

Lijep pozdrav, hvala na dogovoru ako itko...
 :Sad:

----------


## Ljubica

Cura zanima me dali u Mb rade i tokom juna mjesec ili prVe ljetnu pauzu u nekom momentu?

----------


## Cana73

Sutra sam u Mariboru na kontrolnom UZ, vec me polako panika hvata, m. jos nije stigla a zadnju tabletu sam popila 29.02.  ima li jos neko da je sutra gore?

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *Cana73* kako je bilo na prvom UZV? Ima li kakvih novina što se tiče ciste?

Ja bila jučer kod gin, cista mi pukla  :Very Happy: , tako da mi samo ostaje čekati poziv iz MB...

----------


## Cana73

> Draga *Cana73* kako je bilo na prvom UZV? Ima li kakvih novina što se tiče ciste?
> 
> Ja bila jučer kod gin, cista mi pukla , tako da mi samo ostaje čekati poziv iz MB...


Sve  proslo ok, cista pukla, drago mi je da je i tvoja otisla, sada opusteno.
Pozzz

----------


## vitatesa

hej cana73 i ja sam bila u MB 5.3 na uz,idem opet 12.3....možda smo se i srele..

----------


## Cana73

> hej cana73 i ja sam bila u MB 5.3 na uz,idem opet 12.3....možda smo se i srele..


A vjerovatno jesmo, mi smo bili u ambulanti od 17,30- 18,30.
Sledecu UZ je 12.03.  u 18,00.

----------


## BlaBla123

Cana,
Kakva ti je stimulacija; Da li se povecala/smanjila nakon UZV?

----------


## Cana73

> Cana,
> Kakva ti je stimulacija; Da li se povecala/smanjila nakon UZV?


1 decapeptyl+3 menopura do 12.03.

----------


## vitatesa

> A vjerovatno jesmo, mi smo bili u ambulanti od 17,30- 18,30.
> Sledecu UZ je 12.03.  u 18,00.


mi smo bili ranije u 16, i 12.3 opet u 16.punkcija mi je najvjerovatnije u petak ili subotu.a tebi?

----------


## miny

evo da se i ja  priključim.  mi smo bili  isto  5.03.  oko 17.00   12.03. - drugi  uzv. 
terapija   menopuri  i  cetrotide.

----------


## Cana73

> mi smo bili ranije u 16, i 12.3 opet u 16.punkcija mi je najvjerovatnije u petak ili subotu.a tebi?


Nesto vise cu valjda znati u ponedeljak, to ce biti 8 dan stimulacije, u protokolu stoji da je punkcija planirana u subotu, ali kod mene bude dan dva kasnije.
A ako bude u subotu jos bolje.
Da li ostajete gore od 12.03. ili putujete na svaki uz.

----------


## vitatesa

putujemo,ja sam iz Rijeke pa nam treba nekih 2 i pol sata ...nije strašno.jedino na dan punkcije  bi ostala,vidit ću kako će proć. odlučila sam punkciju proć pod anastezijom jer prije godinu dana sam bila u Zagrebu i bilo mi je prebolnooo.imala sam 8 jajnih stanica,kao trebali su mi vratiti 3,ali nažalost nisu se oplodile i nije došlo do transfera.koji ti je mail,lakše mi komunicirat...pozzz

----------


## vitatesa

znači ima nas još u istom terminu....ja sam na decapeptilu i gonalima.šta si ti iz Rijeke?

----------


## BlaBla123

Da li u Mb imaju decapeptil da se dokupi, ako ne, moze li se koristiti zamjena? Je li neko imao iskustvo?

----------


## Cana73

> Da li u Mb imaju decapeptil da se dokupi, ako ne, moze li se koristiti zamjena? Je li neko imao iskustvo?


Mislim da u Mb ne mozes naci decapeptyl, ako grijesim neka me cure isprave.
Ja sam svoju inekciju nosila 5.3.
Pozzz

----------


## tatjana76

Cana73 sretan put ti želim, držim fige da sve dobro prođe.
I kako kazu da ženam treba poželit da slomiju nogu, pa i ja tebi želim da slomiješ nogu  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Inbox ti je pun i ne može ti se slati pp.
Poz

----------


## Cana73

> Cana73 sretan put ti želim, držim fige da sve dobro prođe.
> I kako kazu da ženam treba poželit da slomiju nogu, pa i ja tebi želim da slomiješ nogu 
> Inbox ti je pun i ne može ti se slati pp.
> Poz


Hvala puno, odoh da ispraznim inbox, pozzz.

----------


## tatjana76

> Da li u Mb imaju decapeptil da se dokupi, ako ne, moze li se koristiti zamjena? Je li neko imao iskustvo?


Možeš poslati mail na lekarna.nova-vas@mb-lekarne.si, to je apoteka u MB, jako brzo odgovore.

----------


## bmaric

cure, da li je tko od vas nabavljao menopur i cetrotide u mariboru ili negdje u sloveniji i koja je tamo cijena ovih lijekova?
hvala!!!

----------


## miny

cure,  trebam smještaj u  mariboru    za jednu noć  .... (prje  punkcije)  zna  li netko nešto blizu   UKC  .  Hitno   mi je. Hvala  za informacije.

----------


## Cana73

> cure,  trebam smještaj u  mariboru    za jednu noć  .... (prje  punkcije)  zna  li netko nešto blizu   UKC  .  Hitno   mi je. Hvala  za informacije.


miny imas pp

----------


## lina2

Bok cure!
Imam jedno pitanje. Da li znate nekog tko je radio biopsiju testisa u Postojni kod dr. Reša?

----------


## tatjana76

Pozdrav svima .
Molim vas ako mi neko može reći, počela sam piti Logest pilule 20.02, 7 dc pa ću piti bez prekida do 28.03., inaće nemam problem sa ciklusima, ali me sad zakačilo da nepravim pauzu, kad sem trebala dobiti 09.03, počeo se pojavljivati smeđi iscjedak, da bi nakon 5 dan počela svježa krv nije previše ali nikako da prestane, juče je čak bilo pojačano, ijako sam popila 2 pilule.
Bojim se da ćeme to pratiti do kraja i da na kraju kad ih prestanem piti, neću imat šta za mengu. Neznam jeli sve ovo normalno ili nije, šta da radim, trebali o ovome da javim u Mb. Da li je neko imao ovakvu situaciju?

----------


## miny

> Pozdrav svima .
> Molim vas ako mi neko može reći, počela sam piti Logest pilule 20.02, 7 dc pa ću piti bez prekida do 28.03., inaće nemam problem sa ciklusima, ali me sad zakačilo da nepravim pauzu, kad sem trebala dobiti 09.03, počeo se pojavljivati smeđi iscjedak, da bi nakon 5 dan počela svježa krv nije previše ali nikako da prestane, juče je čak bilo pojačano, ijako sam popila 2 pilule.
> Bojim se da ćeme to pratiti do kraja i da na kraju kad ih prestanem piti, neću imat šta za mengu. Neznam jeli sve ovo normalno ili nije, šta da radim, trebali o ovome da javim u Mb. Da li je neko imao ovakvu situaciju?


najbolje ti je  da kontaktiraš mailom  sestru Jasnu.   odgovorit će  ti  vrlo brzo.  ja sam  za svaku  sitnicu pitala,  i  mislim da je bolje tako. možeš pokušati   i telefonom , ali    teško ih je dobiti.  ja sam lakše komunicirala malom. 
eto..  
pozdrav i sretno.

----------


## Ljubica

tatjana 76 najbolje je da pises sestri Jasni, vrlo brzo odgovori i extra je za komunikaciju.

Sretno draga

----------


## tatjana76

Hvala vam, već su odgovorili i rekli da ništa nebrinem.

----------


## VAANJA

pozdrav cure!!!
ima li kakvih novosti iz Maribora????
kak je prošo ožujak

----------


## Brunaa

Pozdravko svima,

možda nije prava tema za moje pitanje, pa me slobodno "usmjerite".

Idem prvi put u postupak u 6 mjesecu, pa sam htjela pitati da li ste šta uzimali neposredno prije postupka (tipa prenatal, folnu kiselinu i sl.) kao "pripremu"?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nana Mo

Draga Bruna ja sam uzimala prenatal kad sam krenula sa pilulama tako mi je pisalo u protokolu  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

Draga Nana Mo, ja sam dobila samo info mailom da smo u postupku u 6 mj od sestre Jasne, i još čekam protokol, odnosno upute za dalje... Valjda i kod mene bude pisalo. Svejedno hvala na info!
Vidim tvoj postupak, na žalost, nije bio dobitni. Da li imate kakve planove za dalje? Držat ćete se Maribora ili ćete poražiti sreću negdje bliže?

----------


## Cana73

> Draga Nana Mo, ja sam dobila samo info mailom da smo u postupku u 6 mj od sestre Jasne, i još čekam protokol, odnosno upute za dalje... Valjda i kod mene bude pisalo. Svejedno hvala na info!
> Vidim tvoj postupak, na žalost, nije bio dobitni. Da li imate kakve planove za dalje? Držat ćete se Maribora ili ćete poražiti sreću negdje bliže?


Brunaa za protokol ne brini, sve dodje na vrijeme, otprilike 2 mj. prije postupka.
Ja sam sutra u Mariboru na transferu, punkciju sam imala 19.03.
Sretno u postupku!

----------


## Brunaa

Joooj kad ću ja na tvoje mjesto......  :Very Happy:  Znaš ja pošto idem prvi put puna sam pitanja  :Idea: 

Puno punooo punooooo punooooooo SREĆE ti želim! Držimo palčeve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Cana73

> Joooj kad ću ja na tvoje mjesto......  Znaš ja pošto idem prvi put puna sam pitanja 
> 
> Puno punooo punooooo punooooooo SREĆE ti želim! Držimo palčeve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


A i meni je prvi put u Mariboru, i ja sam imala a imam i sad hiljadu pitanja, i bojim se sta ce me docekati sutra na transferu, rekli su zvati ako bude ranije, nisu i valjda je sve u redu.
A cim krenes sa kontracepcijom fakticki si u postupku, i dani lete, bar je meni tako bilo, u ovom postupku sam se i sama po prvi put pikala, e to mi je bio preporod i zao mi je sto nisam vec od prvog postupka, jer mi je  to bio dodatni stres, trcati poslije posla svaki dan u ambulantu.
Pozz, i sretno!

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## Nana Mo

Draga Bruna nama nazalost nije uspjelo iz prve ........sljedeci termin sam dobila da biram u jesen mi smo odabrali 11 mj. Mi se drzimo Maribora za sada, kod nas u BIH -a nema besplatnih pokusaja pa kad vec placam idemo gore ......slobodno pitaj mozes u inbox
Cana73 zelim ti veliku betu i svim zenicama koje su u postupku :Very Happy:

----------


## Cana73

> Draga Bruna nama nazalost nije uspjelo iz prve ........sljedeci termin sam dobila da biram u jesen mi smo odabrali 11 mj. Mi se drzimo Maribora za sada, kod nas u BIH -a nema besplatnih pokusaja pa kad vec placam idemo gore ......slobodno pitaj mozes u inbox
> Cana73 zelim ti veliku betu i svim zenicama koje su u postupku


Hvala, i tebi sretno u sledecem postupku.

----------


## Cana73

> Draga Bruna nama nazalost nije uspjelo iz prve ........sljedeci termin sam dobila da biram u jesen mi smo odabrali 11 mj. Mi se drzimo Maribora za sada, kod nas u BIH -a nema besplatnih pokusaja pa kad vec placam idemo gore ......slobodno pitaj mozes u inbox
> Cana73 zelim ti veliku betu i svim zenicama koje su u postupku


Hvala i ja tebi zelim veliku betu u sledecem postupku.

----------


## nina977

Cana73,mislim da ti je pun inbox.

----------


## Cana73

> Cana73,mislim da ti je pun inbox.


Ispraznila

----------


## barkica

Ej,eto opet da se i ja javim! Imamo jedno srceko koje  n
as je vrlo usrecilo! Prvi mb postupak i uhvatila nas sreca!!! Svima koji se spremate i koji vec jeste u postupku,puno srece i pozit.beta!!!! Samo hrabro i pozzzz...!!!

----------


## butterfly101

pozdrav suborke, evo svako malo prošvrljam da vidim kako napreduje slo., pa šta nema nikoga da ide kod dr.Reša u Ljubljanu?

želim vam puno sreće u postupcima

----------


## lasta

Barkica bravo...čestitke

Svima ostalima podrška i vibrice

----------


## Brunaa

Bravo za *barkicu*!  :Very Happy:  Neka i dalje sve bude kako treba.

Kada si bila u MB, kakav je postupak bio (stimulirani, polustimulirani, prirodnjak)?

----------


## Brunaa

Cure.... pitance jedno? 

Da li se mora skidati gel sa noktiju kad se ide u postupak? Možda je pitanje glupo, al se prvi put srećem s tim, pa pitam da ne skitam  :Wink:

----------


## VAANJA

ma nitko ne gleda nokte...samo skini sat i nakit :Wink: 
sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## Cana73

> Cure.... pitance jedno? 
> 
> Da li se mora skidati gel sa noktiju kad se ide u postupak? Možda je pitanje glupo, al se prvi put srećem s tim, pa pitam da ne skitam


Cini mi se da trebas, prije punkcije dobijes upute za istu, cini mi se da se spominje i lak na noktima, nakit, sociva itd, a sve zbog anestezije, a opet se mozes konsultovati sa sestrom Jasnom, brzo odgovara na mail.
Pozzz

----------


## Brunaa

:Kiss:

----------


## MajaPOP

> Cure.... pitance jedno? 
> 
> Da li se mora skidati gel sa noktiju kad se ide u postupak? Možda je pitanje glupo, al se prvi put srećem s tim, pa pitam da ne skitam


 Ne, ne mora...i ja sam ga imala i toga se sjetila vecer prije postupka, no niko na to nije obratio pozornost. A kontaktna leca jesam skidala, to se valjda mora, mada mislim da ni to nije od nekog presudnog znacaja da li ces otici na punkciju ili ne, jer ona svakako traje svega nekoliko minuta. Sretno svima!

----------


## barkica

Evo da odg.na pitanje:24.02. je bio et,sutra je vec drugi uzv....(vrijeme letiii...) Bio je dugi,stimulirani protokol. Bitno je sam da je uspjelo(zasada-nkad nismo sigurni-uvijek treba ostati trijezne glave i biti realan). Za sada uzivam u ovoj sreci i nadamo se da ce tako i ostati! Svima vama koje ste u vec u postupku ili se spremate u te vode,sretno! Neka nam je dobitna ova godina!!! Pozzzz... :Smile:

----------


## tatjana76

Cestitam barkice i uzivaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## babygirl

citam forum, ali se bas i ne javljam cesto. mi smo imali jednu prirodnu trudnocukoja je zavrsila spontanim, bili smo jednom u ljubljani prije godinu dana - nista , nismo docekali betu, nismo imali smrzlica. prosli mjesec smo bili u mariboru, rezultat je bila ipak samo biokemijska. imamo jos nesto smrznutih pa cemo ici aBd ponovo. bila sam na kraktom protokolu, menopur + cetrotide. 
pitali ste kakvi su rezultati od proslog mjeseca, ja sam razgovarala sa dvije zene u mariboru, obje iz bih, ni one nazalost nisu uspjele. puno srece vam zelim u ovomjesecnim  postupcima :Smile:

----------


## babygirl

a da, i neko je pitao za nokte, sa mnom je nakon punkcije bila zena koja je imala FM gel na rukama, nisam je pitala, ali znaci moze se. ja sam sve skinula.

----------


## Brunaa

> Evo da odg.na pitanje:24.02. je bio et,sutra je vec drugi uzv....(vrijeme letiii...) Bio je dugi,stimulirani protokol. Bitno je sam da je uspjelo(zasada-nkad nismo sigurni-uvijek treba ostati trijezne glave i biti realan). Za sada uzivam u ovoj sreci i nadamo se da ce tako i ostati! Svima vama koje ste u vec u postupku ili se spremate u te vode,sretno! Neka nam je dobitna ova godina!!! Pozzzz...


Kako je divno pročitati ovo... Sretno i uživaj *barkice*.

----------


## Cana73

> citam forum, ali se bas i ne javljam cesto. mi smo imali jednu prirodnu trudnocukoja je zavrsila spontanim, bili smo jednom u ljubljani prije godinu dana - nista , nismo docekali betu, nismo imali smrzlica. prosli mjesec smo bili u mariboru, rezultat je bila ipak samo biokemijska. imamo jos nesto smrznutih pa cemo ici aBd ponovo. bila sam na kraktom protokolu, menopur + cetrotide. 
> pitali ste kakvi su rezultati od proslog mjeseca, ja sam razgovarala sa dvije zene u mariboru, obje iz bih, ni one nazalost nisu uspjele. puno srece vam zelim u ovomjesecnim  postupcima


Cao, ni ja nazalost nisam upjela u Mariboru, postupak smo radili u martu.
Jesi li i ti bila u istoj grupi, mozda smo se i srele negdje na pregledima.
Pozz

----------


## barkica

Hvala vam cure.... Sretno svima,i puno snage,hrabrosti i volje!!!! I nada je bitna-nikad ne odustati!!! Mene to najvise drzalo na putu za dalje! Pozzzz....

----------


## vitatesa

evo da se i ja javim sa lijepim vijestima,bila sam na et 22.3 u mb,i jučer sam vadila betu....1340

----------


## Runa

Cure, sretan Uskrs onima koje ga slave, i sretno svima!  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## VAANJA

e.t 21.03
4.04 beta 844
6.04 beta 1560
za sada ok.nadamo se da će i tako ostat :Smile: ...SRETAN USKRS!!!!

----------


## tatjana76

čestitam VAANJA
Sretan Uskrs svima kojiga slave  :Smile:

----------


## vitatesa

čestitam VAANJA,kako to da su mene poslali samo jednom vadit betu?? kada imaš prvi uz?

----------


## VAANJA

vitatesa,čestitam ovo je ogromna beta... :Smile: 
mene je moj gin.poslao još jednom da vidi kak se dupla,a uzv. jasna mi je javila za 14 dana

----------


## vitatesa

[QUOTE=VAANJA;2114152]vitatesa,čestitam ovo je ogromna beta... :Smile: 
mene je moj gin.poslao još jednom da vidi kak se dupla,a uzv. jasna mi je javila za 14 dana[/QUOTE    sutra ću nazvat svog gin.da mi da uput.pa da opet izvadim betu. a jasna mi sad napisala da će mi javit termin za uz.vaanja dali ti baš miruješ ili onako...

----------


## VAANJA

mirujem,do uzv pa čemo onda vidjeti kako dalje ako bude sve ok.tak mi je preporučio moj gin.

----------


## barkica

Evo mene,sa teskim srcem i dusom javljam da je u 8tt stalo nase srceko i sutra smo na kiretazi! U cetv.bi bio 9 tt,tesko je,jako tesko... Jedva sam se pomirila s time... Proplakala dane i noci... Iako sam bila svjesna da moze poci po zlu,ioak me lupilo po glavi i bacilo u ocaj. Drage moje,drzim palceve da nemorate prolaziti ovakve situacije jer su grozne! Sretno svima,nek je svima sa srecom...

----------


## VAANJA

:Sad:  ovo je nešto čega se najviše bojim,a uvijek tako završim,(missed ab 2 x)
teško je nakon toga ići dalje,ali uvjek nas nešto tjera i daje  nam nadu .
barkice ...budi hrabra

----------


## Cana73

> Evo mene,sa teskim srcem i dusom javljam da je u 8tt stalo nase srceko i sutra smo na kiretazi! U cetv.bi bio 9 tt,tesko je,jako tesko... Jedva sam se pomirila s time... Proplakala dane i noci... Iako sam bila svjesna da moze poci po zlu,ioak me lupilo po glavi i bacilo u ocaj. Drage moje,drzim palceve da nemorate prolaziti ovakve situacije jer su grozne! Sretno svima,nek je svima sa srecom...


Zao mi je, i ja se jedva oporavljam od neuspjeha u martu, boli i dusa i tijelo, moramo ici dalje.

----------


## BlaBla123

Da li neko dolazi iz Zg,sutra ili prekosutra. Hitno mi treba 3 decapeptila. Ja sam u Mb . Ako neko ima prijedlog gdje mogu kupiti...

----------


## Vali

*barkice*, žao mi je.  :Sad: 

Cure, na lsiti pretraga koje mi je sestra Jasna napisala pise *klamidija u serumu*. Gdje se to radi? Kaj ne moze običan bris? Prije je mogao.

----------


## maza975

idem u ljubljanu 30.04 na dogovor i onda u 5 mjesecu u postupak. Zanima ne što se od pregleda i postupaka radi u Ljubljani a što u Postoji?

----------


## Bluebella

> idem u ljubljanu 30.04 na dogovor i onda u 5 mjesecu u postupak. Zanima ne što se od pregleda i postupaka radi u Ljubljani a što u Postoji?


konzultacije i ultrazvuk u Ljubljani, punkcija i transfer u Postojni

----------


## Brunaa

Curke pozdravko, da li ima neka od vas u MB u 5 mjesecu???

Meni je prvi UZV 7.5., a planirana punkcija 19.5.

*Vali*, ja sam donijela običan bris na klamidiju (između ostalih pretraga) i nitko mi nije rekao da treba nešto drugo... Doduše to je bilo u 10/2011.

----------


## Vali

*Brunaa*, hvala! I ja sam prije radila običan bris, no to je bilo ipak 2010. Mozda se nesto promijenilo, jer je bas naglaseno *u serumu*. Hm. Ima li jos tko u fazi prikupljanja nalaza?  :Smile:

----------


## nirvana

ja sam radila klamidiju u serumu u zaraznoj bolnici Fran Mihaljević ali u 2. mj 2011, probaj nazvati i pitati da li još to rade.

----------


## Vali

> ja sam radila klamidiju u serumu u zaraznoj bolnici Fran Mihaljević ali u 2. mj 2011, probaj nazvati i pitati da li još to rade.


Hvala! Nazvat ću sutra!

----------


## tonili

*Vali* vi to idete po bracu ili seku? Bravo!!!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## frka

i ja već par dana to namjeravam pitati našu Vali  :Smile:  lijepoooooooo!!!
neka naš datumaš čim prije dobije društvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vali

:Smile:  Ne znam kaj bih rekla pa bolje da sutim!  :Smile: 

*nirvana*, je, to je to, dobila sam uputnicu!

----------


## tonili

Vali  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

curke, evo da se i ja malo ubacim k vama. mm i ja smo ozbiljno počeli razmišljati o odlasku u Slo jer nam se čini da će do promjene našeg zakona proći još dosta vremena...  :Rolling Eyes: 
nisam ni sama pametna, Maribor ili Ljubljana... zanima me jesu li one informacije sa prve stranice još uvijek aktualne ili ima kakvih promjena? 
(a sad se bacam na iščitavanje teme pa se javim sa konkretnim pitanjima  :Grin: )

----------


## maza975

Znam za Ljubljanu. Poslala sam im papire od ranijih postupaka i briseve od 11 mj na mail. Odmah su odgovorili da možemo doći, pitali za termin kad nama odgovoara. Tako da idemo 30.04 na dogovor i u 5mj u postupak.

----------


## Brunaa

> curke, evo da se i ja malo ubacim k vama. mm i ja smo ozbiljno počeli razmišljati o odlasku u Slo jer nam se čini da će do promjene našeg zakona proći još dosta vremena... 
> nisam ni sama pametna, Maribor ili Ljubljana... zanima me jesu li one informacije sa prve stranice još uvijek aktualne ili ima kakvih promjena? 
> (a sad se bacam na iščitavanje teme pa se javim sa konkretnim pitanjima )


*kitty*, imaš pp...

----------


## butterfly101

> Znam za Ljubljanu. Poslala sam im papire od ranijih postupaka i briseve od 11 mj na mail. Odmah su odgovorili da možemo doći, pitali za termin kad nama odgovoara. Tako da idemo 30.04 na dogovor i u 5mj u postupak.


Držim fige za Ljubljanu....

----------


## geceta

dizem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## kitty

Brunaa i maza975, puno vam hvala cure na pomoći! mislim da ću se ipak odlučiti za Reša, ali tek na jesen. sad imam dogovoren postupak na VV-u u 5. mjesecu, probat ćemo još jednom po ovim našim suboptimalnim uvjetima, ako ne bude išlo - pravac Slo!

znam da nije mjesto za vibranje, zato potiho svima želim puuuuuuuuno sreće u postupcima, nek se i nama osmjehne sreća  :Smile: !

----------


## maza975

dobro jutro cure,
samo da javim, počela sam sa pikanjem   :Smile:

----------


## dixi 70

Dobar dane cure!Ja sam nova na ovom forumu,mm i ja se spremamo u Maribor na prve konsultacije kod prof.dr.V.Vlaisavljevića i zanima me da li on radi i UTZ na prvim konsultacijama i koliko ćemo čekati na postupak?Koliko koštaju prve konsultacije?Molim za odgovor od cura koje su skoro bile u MB?Pozzzz

----------


## miny

pozdrav  draga.

MI SMO  bili u piostupku u  travnju. nažalost neuspješnom. Čekali  smo   4mjeseca od konzultacija  i  meni je radio UZ,ali misim da nije pravilo. konzultacije  cca 50 eura.  
Želim ti sreću.

----------


## dixi 70

Myni,hvala na odgovoru!I mi smo bili već tri puta u postupku ali bezuspješno pa smo sada mislili pokušati
u Mariboru.Da li znaš koliko vrijede nalazi jer smo mi radili u martu pa da li ćemo morati ponovo vaditi sve nalaze?Hvala!

----------


## Brunaa

> dobro jutro cure,
> samo da javim, počela sam sa pikanjem


Sretno *maza975*! I ja sam od jučer pikalica po prvi puta. Kada ti je planirana punkcija?

----------


## maza975

Ja sam ti kod Reša, u nedjelju idem na prvi ultrazvuk tako da još neznam mislim da će bit oko srijede ako sve bude ok. Lagano me počela hvatati panika da se folikuli neće dobro razvijati

----------


## Brunaa

Sretno gdje god! Kakva panika, ti bar imaš iskustva.

----------


## butterfly101

> Ja sam ti kod Reša, u nedjelju idem na prvi ultrazvuk tako da još neznam mislim da će bit oko srijede ako sve bude ok. Lagano me počela hvatati panika da se folikuli neće dobro razvijati


*maza975* sretno na uzv-u.... ma sigurna sam da folikuli rastu....obuci si neku laganu trenerkicu da je možeš lako skinut i brzo navuć, jer tamo ti ide sve brzo-brzo, za 2 min. si već u autu za doma. Budi već malo prije 5 sati tamo,idite na onaj ulaz prema Intersparu jer vam otvaraju ona vrata prije i trk do ambulante... sretno

----------


## maza975

obavila sam prvi UZ dr je zadovoljan da sam dobro reagirala, sutram  moram opet na UZ pa možda punkcija u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## maza975

Cure, može pomoć, kako doći do Reša u Postojni?

----------


## lasta

Nije tesko. Ako idete autoputem na izlazu postojna skrenete van. I na prvom semaforu tj krizanju desno. Klinika je u plavoj zgradi i vidi se sa ceste. Njegova ordinacija se nalazi između dvije zgrade drugi ulaz lijevo(između plave i bijele zgrade). I kada uđes unutra prođes desno kroz staklena vrata i u tom hodniku je ordinacija.

----------


## lasta

Sretno sutra. U slucaju da idete starom cestom ona ravno vodi do klinike. Ma nije tesko. Pratite di je mercator i sa desne strane je klinika.

----------


## maza975

hvala ti, mislim da ćemo starom cestom valjda ćemo naći dr je spominjao dva kružna toka, ma nemam pojma nisam skužila, valjda ćemo naći. Jel transfer bude 3 dan ili čekaju 5?

----------


## lasta

Ako idete starom onda nije frka samo ravno po kruznim ma vidjeti cete samo pratite plavu zgradurinu sa desne strane nije teško(vidjeti cete je poslije prvog kruznog toka)
Nas je dr pitao želimo li transfer 3 il 5 dan,ali biolog je rekao neka bude 5-ti. Vraca se jedan ili dva zametka. Sretno evo moja blastica skace po ciki i neda mi pisati. Želim ti isto

----------


## maza975

hvala ti

----------


## butterfly101

*maza975* sretno

----------


## tikki

Nas je isto pitao zelimo li 3 ili 5 dan. U pravilu mozes se s njim dogovorit. Mi smo se dogovorili da ako bude vise od 7 js cekamo 5 dan, ako ih je manje idemo na 3 dan  :Smile: 

I sretno!

----------


## maza975

obavila punkciju, nije bilo strašno. Dobili 12 js i sad moramo čekati. Obzirom da su mi do sada vraćali uvijek 5 dan rekao je da ćemo napraviti promjenu i da dođem u subotu na transfer, da će odabrati dvije najbolje, a s ostalima da će čekati 5 dan i ono što ostane zamrznuti. Nije mi ništa rekao oko plaćanja tih zamrznutih, kako to ide?

----------


## tikki

Super za punkciju  :Smile:  ma on je stvarno spretan i meni punkcije nisu bile tako traumatične. 
Zamrzavanje je besplatno, a FET je 500 E. (tako nama reče). Ajde puno sreće u subotu, da se dvodnevne mrvice čvrsto prime  :Smile:

----------


## maza975

Očekivala sam da će reči da dođemo treći dan, na prvu mi se čini da je možda subota prerano, ali valjda zna što radi  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

A gle, dobro je promjeniti strategiju... Možda baš dvodnevni embriji upale  :Smile:  ima na forumu dosta trudnoća sa et 2d

----------


## maza975

Nadam se. Hvala ti na podrški

----------


## seka35

sretno svim slovenkama ,mislim koje su u sloveniji na postupku ,a pogotovo one koje idu u ljubljanu kod rd,resa

----------


## maza975

Evo, obavila danas transfer, sada preostaje čekanje

----------


## Brunaa

Mariborčanke molim vas za info...  :Confused: 
Zanima me kakva je situacija kad imaš zamrznutih embrija? Koliko se čeka na postupak? Cijena? Da li i tada ima nekakav protokol itd? Koliko otprilike vremena provedete u MB u takvom postupku?
Ja sam trenutno u isčekivanju bete, nisam pesimistična nego pitam čisto informativno obzirom da nam je od postupka ostalo 5 smrzlića.
Hvala puno!

----------


## butterfly101

*maza975* kako si draga i kako ide to čekanje???

----------


## anaši1507

cure da li u mariboru rade metodu IMSI? koja je navodno bolja od ICSI ako je u pitanju OAT???
i dal je to istina da je IMSI boji od ICSI

----------


## Brunaa

> Mariborčanke molim vas za info... 
> Zanima me kakva je situacija kad imaš zamrznutih embrija? Koliko se čeka na postupak? Cijena? Da li i tada ima nekakav protokol itd? Koliko otprilike vremena provedete u MB u takvom postupku?
> Ja sam trenutno u isčekivanju bete, nisam pesimistična nego pitam čisto informativno obzirom da nam je od postupka ostalo 5 smrzlića.
> Hvala puno!


Nestrpljivo podižem!

----------


## maza975

Iskreno, luda od čekanja, to mi najgori dio. Valjda ću izdržati do subote, pa čemo vidjeti na čemo smo

----------


## boss

cure mene interesuje cjena postupka u sloveniji otprilike , bez lijekova koliko kosta i sa lijekovima. okvirno koliko kosta kad se radi ICSI. 
maza posto vidim da si najsvjezija tu reci mi koliko je tebe izaslo.

----------


## Brunaa

> cure mene interesuje cjena postupka u sloveniji otprilike , bez lijekova koliko kosta i sa lijekovima. okvirno koliko kosta kad se radi ICSI. 
> maza posto vidim da si najsvjezija tu reci mi koliko je tebe izaslo.


Ja sam bila sad u postupku u Mariboru (ICSI). Lijekovi su ti individualni, ali nas su konkretno izišli cca 1.000 € (gonali, cetrotide, utrogestani, logest, elevit pronatal). A konačan račun u bolnici nas je izišao cca 2.100 €. Napomena: na ovu cijenu treba još nadodati 150 € (3 x 50€ za UZV koji se plaća posebno svaki put).

Ako te još šta zanim slobodno pitaj, možeš i na pp.

----------


## maza975

konzulatacije za postupak (pregled ulz + spermatogram) E 100; ljekovi (E 410 + 102) , dipherelin, puragon i štoperica), dvije folikulometrije E 70, ICSI E 1100.  Ljekovi su od drugog dana ciklusa, punkcija mi je bila 12 dan.

----------


## maza975

usput danas se pojavila sumljiva točka. Kao što je bilo i u ranijim postupcima .....

----------


## anaši1507

> cure da li u mariboru rade metodu IMSI? koja je navodno bolja od ICSI ako je u pitanju OAT???
> i dal je to istina da je IMSI boji od ICSI


da li netko zna odgovor???

----------


## Maxime

Brunaa, dosta je to bilo davno ali koliko se sjecam u Mariboru se FET ne ceka. Nazoves sestru i onda nakon iduce menge pratis ovulaciju i naruce te za FET (ukoliko nema stimulacije). Cijena tada je bila oko EUR 500

----------


## Brunaa

*Maxime* hvala puno! Nadam se da je i sada tako...

----------


## Brunaa

> usput danas se pojavila sumljiva točka. Kao što je bilo i u ranijim postupcima .....


*maza975* ima li što novoga?

----------


## maza975

ima ima, dobila jučer... i tako uvijek dođu ranije nakon postupka na 23 24 dan

----------


## Brunaa

> ima ima, dobila jučer... i tako uvijek dođu ranije nakon postupka na 23 24 dan


Žao mi je  :Love:  želim ti da se što prije vratiš ponovo u igru, puna pouzdanja, strpljenje i nade u pozitivan ishod!

----------


## maza975

hvala ti , ali teško, čekanje kod nas dok dođeš na red me ubija, iskreno,

----------


## Brunaa

Koliko se čeka u Ljubljani na red? Niste imali smrzlića?

----------


## maza975

U ljubljani nismo ništa čekali, odmah sljedeći ciklus krenuli, i kako smo bili naručeni nije bilo čekanja na ultrazvuku i samom postupku. Od 12 js 4 su bile dobre, druge su bile prezrele ili nedovoljno zrele. Od 4 se jedna oplodila koja nije slavno završila. Tako da nam nije ništa ostalo.
Vjerojatno da idme u Ri bi me stavili u psotupka na jesen i to je ok, ali puna nas je čekaona i dok obavim ulz znam čekam i 3 sata a već mi nezgodno to sve s poslom uskladit nemogu stalno kasniti i dolaziti na posao u podne. Na to sam mislila. Kako kod tebe?

----------


## Brunaa

Aha...hm...razumijem to s poslom u potpunosti. Ja sam prvi put u postupku i sad čekam betu. Neću raditi do bete.
Dobila sam 11 JS, 6 ih se oplodilo, 1 blastocistu smo vratili, a 5 nas čeka.
Ako nešto i krene po zlu, tješi me to što se na FET ne čekam kao na postupak.

----------


## Bluebella

> U ljubljani nismo ništa čekali, odmah sljedeći ciklus krenuli, i kako smo bili naručeni nije bilo čekanja na ultrazvuku i samom postupku. Od 12 js 4 su bile dobre, druge su bile prezrele ili nedovoljno zrele. Od 4 se jedna oplodila koja nije slavno završila. Tako da nam nije ništa ostalo.
> Vjerojatno da idme u Ri bi me stavili u psotupka na jesen i to je ok, ali puna nas je čekaona i dok obavim ulz znam čekam i 3 sata a već mi nezgodno to sve s poslom uskladit nemogu stalno kasniti i dolaziti na posao u podne. Na to sam mislila. Kako kod tebe?


Ja sam isto bila na postupku u Ljubljani kod doktora Reša. imala sam 10 j.s. i od toga je 8 bilo zrelo, tri su se oplodile, dva zametka sam vratila (biokemijska trudnoća) a onaj treći zametak nije se više razvijao.
moj zaključak je da je loše obavio posao. 
sve je nekako u žurbi i imam osječaj da se nikome ne posveti ni 10% koliko bi trebao.
Ne bi više kod njega.

----------


## maza975

U to sam posumljala ali imak nisam takav stručnjak, jer već na prvom ulz folikuli su bili veličine 16 i 15, dva dana nakon 22 i 21 , mislim da je možda to, neznam, da je možda trebalo smanjiti stimulaciju da je rastu tako brzo jer još do punkcije je prošlo dva dana

----------


## Bluebella

> U to sam posumljala ali imak nisam takav stručnjak, jer već na prvom ulz folikuli su bili veličine 16 i 15, dva dana nakon 22 i 21 , mislim da je možda to, neznam, da je možda trebalo smanjiti stimulaciju da je rastu tako brzo jer još do punkcije je prošlo dva dana


od 12 j.s. samo 4 dobre.. po meni to je preloše.
Ako imaš mogućnost probaj otići kod nekog privatnika tu kod nas ili u Prag... pogledaj malo na temi potpomognuta u češkoj koliko cure dobivaju j.s. punkcijom i koliko ih se oplodi/ostane zamrznutih.
Dr. R iz Vilija kad je vidio moje papire od prvog postupka nije mogao sebi doći da od 10 j.s. meni nije niti jedna ostala za zamrznuti i da su se samo tri oplodile.

----------


## maza975

Pitala sam ga kako tako loše, pa je rekao da su loše kvalitete i da se to nezna dok ih ne izvuku van. Čak je smominjao i donirane js ali je onda valjda skužio da je pretjerao pa je rekao da mi još to ne treba. Na koje privatne si mislila kod nas? Vili je zg jesi ti tamo?

----------


## Bluebella

Probaj kod dr. R u Vili, on ti je stvarno suprer. ja sam planirala kod njega, ali neda mi se čekati promjena zakona jer već dugo čekam, tako da sam se odlučila za PFC Prag.

----------


## maza975

Pun mi kufer svega. Baš sam jadna  :Sad:   Mislim da više neću pokušavati.

----------


## Bluebella

Nemoj odustati  :Love: 
odmori malo od postupka, sad će ljeto, daj si vremena, opusti se malo i onda na jesen probaj otići na konzultacije u Vili ili neku drugu kliniki. Malo si pogledaj po forumu pa odluči onako kako misliš da će biti najboje za tebe.

----------


## tikki

Meni je u prvom postupku od 12 js bilo samo 3 dobre, dvije se oplodile. U drugom postupku 9 js, 5 ok, 4 oplođene (dva eskimića  nas čekaju). Isto sam bila dosta šokirana lošim rezultatima punkcije/oplodnje. Mislim da, ako ne uspiju ovi smrzlići da ćemo sreću potražiti u pragu.

----------


## Bluebella

tikki nadam se da ce biti uspjeha sa FET-om, a ako ne uspijes dobrodosla si u nas Ceski kutak.

----------


## Bluebella

e da... sto sam jos skuzila dr. Res sa skoro svima ide u isti protokol bez obzira na faktor neplodnosti, dob, hormone i sl... drugi dan ciklusa, puregon + dipherline pa sta bude.

----------


## tikki

Pa meni se čini (to je samo moje osobno mišljenje) da on pokušava provjereni recept koji "pali" kod velikog broja parova. Kao da ide na teoriju brojeva: dakle postupak, ako ima za FET, FET, postupak... i mislim da uz taj pristup velik dio ljudi u relativno kratkom vremenu dođe do bebe. Jednostavno, u svim tim postupcima se kad tad potrefi dobar embrij. Nama je odgovarala brzina, to što nema čekanja... jer, iskreno, kod njega u jednoj godini se može (idealno) imati transfera kao u HR u valjda 5 godina.

----------


## Bluebella

meni se isto sviđala ta brzina i što me nije tražio hrpu nalaza. al kad se sjetim da me pustio u postupak bez vađenja hormona  :Shock:  (meni to bio prvi postupak i mislila sam da će mi on reći na konzultacijama kaj sve trebam) sad mi dođe loše...

----------


## Bluebella

i zapravo ljuta sam na sebe što sam išla kod njega i što se nisam bolje informirala.
ali postupak kod nas nije dolazio u obzir jer iz ponosa i principa nisam pristajala na p&p savjetovanje kao ni na javnog bilježnika. Državna bolnica mi nije bila ni u primisli, a privatnike nisam htjela plaćati jer oplodnja 3 j.s. mi je bila u tom slučaju preskupa. Maribor se dugo čeka, Prag je mi je bio malo kompliciran zbog posla, nisam mogla otići na dva tjedan iz ZG i stoga mi se Reš činio kao super izbor koji se na kraju pokazao potpuno pogrešan.

i ljuta sam naravno na ovu državu što nas tjera u ruke kojekakvim mesarima, koji se samo mlate lovu na nama.

----------


## Brunaa

> Pun mi kufer svega. Baš sam jadna   Mislim da više neću pokušavati.


Draga *maza975* iako ti je pun kufer svega ti nisi jadna, ti si samo jedna od mnogih koje žele držati svoje dijete u naručju i zato, koliko god bilo teško, ne smiješ odustati, jer tko zna, možda ti već sljedeći postupak donese nešto u naručje! Ne daj se, daj si vremena, okruži se pozitivnim ljudima, ni ne pričaj o ovoj temi sa nekim tko te ne može razumjeti, pričaj s nekim tko ti može dati podršku kakvu očekuješ.

Znam da misliš da je meni lako pričati jer sam tek u prvom postupku, ali uistinu mislim tako. Ovo je za sve nas jedno ogromno iskušenje, i baš kao što je rekla zastupnica Dunja Špoljar: *"Ne postoji veće iskušenje za roditelje kao što je liječenje neplodnosti. Zajednica koja stojički to izdrži zaslužila je to dijete!"*  :Klap: 

I na kraju krajeva forumska ekipa je tu zbog tebe, zbog mene, zbog svih nas...  :Kiss:

----------


## maza975

Hvala Vam cure. Za sve treba puno živaca i strpljenja. Iskreno nisam ja bila nezadovoljnja sa dr. nego sam valjda previše očekivala, a za to sam sama kriva. Jer i ovdje mi je bila skoro ista situacija da od 10 js su samo 3 dobre do transfera zadnji put kad sam radila u našem KBCu je ostala samo 1.  U glavi sam si zacrtala da ako idem u Lj da ću uspijeti i sada jako boli kad padneš na pod.... Vjerojatno ću ići ponovno treba sakupiti novčiće ali ne kod nas jer me kao što sam rekla čekanje ubija

----------


## TrudyC

Cure, frendica mi je bila na konzultacijama u Mariboru sredinom siječnja i dobila je termin postupka sad u lipnju...tak da mi se čini da tamo više i nema toliko čekanja 
Nek se javi neka od cura koje su bile na konzultacijama ove godine...

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure, frendica mi je bila na konzultacijama u Mariboru sredinom siječnja i dobila je termin postupka sad u lipnju...tak da mi se čini da tamo više i nema toliko čekanja 
> Nek se javi neka od cura koje su bile na konzultacijama ove godine...


Koliko ti godina ima frendica? Mi smo svježi iz MB, i prof.V nam je rekao da prednost imaju žene 40+ i da se nastoji da one čekaju 4-6 mjeseci, a ostali 8-12 mjeseci, i evo mi smo čekali 8 mjeseci.

----------


## TrudyC

> Koliko ti godina ima frendica? Mi smo svježi iz MB, i prof.V nam je rekao da prednost imaju žene 40+ i da se nastoji da one čekaju 4-6 mjeseci, a ostali 8-12 mjeseci, i evo mi smo čekali 8 mjeseci.


39 godina ona, NJM 10 više, a valjda je onda to...

----------


## anaši1507

> Koliko ti godina ima frendica? Mi smo svježi iz MB, i prof.V nam je rekao da prednost imaju žene 40+ i da se nastoji da one čekaju 4-6 mjeseci, a ostali 8-12 mjeseci, i evo mi smo čekali 8 mjeseci.



Bruna, vidim da TM ima dijagnozu kao i moj, pa me zanima koju metodu uz IVF su ti radili u Mariboru?
kako se osijećaš ima li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Brunaa

> Bruna, vidim da TM ima dijagnozu kao i moj, pa me zanima koju metodu uz IVF su ti radili u Mariboru?
> kako se osijećaš ima li kakvih simptoma?


Radili su nam ICSI, a ja ti nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim što mi je od 8dpt počeo smećkasti iscjedak i evo traje i drugi dan, pa vidjet ćemo šta će biti...

----------


## anaši1507

> Radili su nam ICSI, a ja ti nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim što mi je od 8dpt počeo smećkasti iscjedak i evo traje i drugi dan, pa vidjet ćemo šta će biti...


kažu da je moguće da je to od implatacije, samo koristi i dalje utriće, jel oni imaju IMSI metodu?

----------


## Brunaa

> kažu da je moguće da je to od implatacije, samo koristi i dalje utriće, jel oni imaju IMSI metodu?


stvarno ne znam, a gledala sam na njihovom webu sada i ne spominje se, najbolje ti je da im uputiš jedan mail, sestra Jasna će ti brzo odgovoriti.

----------


## anaši1507

> stvarno ne znam, a gledala sam na njihovom webu sada i ne spominje se, najbolje ti je da im uputiš jedan mail, sestra Jasna će ti brzo odgovoriti.


hvala ti Bruna i navijam za pozitivan ishod tvoje bete, uglavnom za naš problem najbolja tehnika je IMSI jer uvećavaju spermije na 6000 puta pa se vide i najmanje anomalije, IMSI u hrv radi cito, ali eto mi nismo imali uspjeha,, pa sam mislila da možda Slovenci to bolje rade  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> hvala ti Bruna i navijam za pozitivan ishod tvoje bete, uglavnom za naš problem najbolja tehnika je IMSI jer uvećavaju spermije na 6000 puta pa se vide i najmanje anomalije, IMSI u hrv radi cito, ali eto mi nismo imali uspjeha,, pa sam mislila da možda Slovenci to bolje rade


Čitala sam baš na stranici od CITA o toj metodi, ne znam al ja se uzdam u MB, ja sam iz BiH i tako da svejedno moram plaćati sve, i onda volim platiti u MB nego bilo gdje u HR, a naravno tu je i Zakon u HR kakav je, tako da sad za sad uopće ne razmišljam o HR, na žalost al je tako...
Hvala ti, sretno i tebi!

----------


## anaši1507

> Čitala sam baš na stranici od CITA o toj metodi, ne znam al ja se uzdam u MB, ja sam iz BiH i tako da svejedno moram plaćati sve, i onda volim platiti u MB nego bilo gdje u HR, a naravno tu je i Zakon u HR kakav je, tako da sad za sad uopće ne razmišljam o HR, na žalost al je tako...
> Hvala ti, sretno i tebi!


u potpunosti se slažem sa tobom!!!!

----------


## Runa

TrudyC, evo mi smo bili na konzultacijama u veljači i dobili smo termin tek u siječnju 2013. Sad skupljamo nalaze polako. Ja 32, moj nevjenčani suprug 35 :Cool:

----------


## Brunaa

Drage cure, evo da i ovdje prijavim da je moj prvi postupak završio neusoješno, sinoć sam dobila M... Svim "slovenkama" puno sreće!!!

----------


## Runa

Bruna, žao mi je... Ja sam tek u fazi skupljanja nalaza i još pol godine (pretpostavljam) do prvog postupka u Mariboru, ali pomalo pratim forum da vidim što se zbiva i da naučim nešto od vas cura koje ste već svašta prošle.  Držim fige da bude veselih vijesti skoro i od tebe, Bruna.  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

> Drage cure, evo da i ovdje prijavim da je moj prvi postupak završio neusoješno, sinoć sam dobila M... Svim "slovenkama" puno sreće!!!


Žao mi je draga. Ne daj se ima 5 eskimića, biće tu malih bebica.
I ja sam iz BiH, starija sam puno od tebe a pogledaj moj potpis i vjeruje da će bebica stići.

----------


## Brunaa

*Runa* sretno i javi se ako ti što zatreba!

*Rozalija* i ja se nadam, neda mi vrag mira, inače sam po prirodi nestrpljiva, pa sam odmah u subotu sestri Jasni poslala mail u svezi FET, i evo odgovorila mi je da su ipak zamrznuta 3 embrija, a ne 5...što je tu je, čekam daljnje upute  :Cekam:

----------


## anaši1507

> Drage cure, evo da i ovdje prijavim da je moj prvi postupak završio neusoješno, sinoć sam dobila M... Svim "slovenkama" puno sreće!!!


Bruna stvarno mi je žao, ali nema predaje, ipak su tu mali eskimići  :Very Happy:

----------


## renna

hej cure...pozz, molila nih vasda mi napišete mail od sestre Jasne, slala sam joj na onaj ivf , pa mi neodgovara, a imam termin u 8 mj, pa neznam dali je možda mjenjala mail???
hvala i sretno svima

----------


## Brunaa

> hej cure...pozz, molila nih vasda mi napišete mail od sestre Jasne, slala sam joj na onaj ivf , pa mi neodgovara, a imam termin u 8 mj, pa neznam dali je možda mjenjala mail???
> hvala i sretno svima


Ne odgovara ni meni... ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com ili ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si

----------


## Brunaa

*anaši1507*  :Love: 

Upravo sam dobila odgovor od sestre Jasne, pa evo za info_ najaktualnije informacije u svezi FET (prirodni ciklus)_:

Napisala je da im javimo početak ciklusa kada želimo doći na FET s tim da to može biti najranije 08/2012 (vjerujem da je ovo zbog godišnjeg odmora, tako da bar nema čekanja). U međuvremenu uzimati folnu kiselinu. Prvi uzv napraviti krajem M i javiti im datum ovulacije koji utvrdimo testom, ostale upute ćemo dobiti nakon toga. Cijena je cca 400 €.

----------


## renna

hvala draga...i meni se javila...

----------


## Runa

> *Runa* sretno i javi se ako ti što zatreba!
> 
> *Rozalija* i ja se nadam, neda mi vrag mira, inače sam po prirodi nestrpljiva, pa sam odmah u subotu sestri Jasni poslala mail u svezi FET, i evo odgovorila mi je da su ipak zamrznuta 3 embrija, a ne 5...što je tu je, čekam daljnje upute


Hvala Bruna!  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja79

Da li je neko od vas imao FET bez estrofema/proginove? Je li to moguće izvesti u Mariboru?

----------


## ivica_k

> Da li je neko od vas imao FET bez estrofema/proginove? Je li to moguće izvesti u Mariboru?


da, fet u prirodnom ciklusu...pratiš lh trakicama ovulaciju, nakon potvrđene ovulacije, na fet se dolazi 5. dan ako imaš blastociste
sretno sanja!

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala, ivice_k...

----------


## Runa

Help, cure!

Stigli mi nalazi za poslati u Maribor, i sve je u redu osim prolaktina koji iznosi 28 nečega, a referentne vrijednosti su 4-23. Što mogu očekivati? Jel da poduzimam nešto na svoju ruku? Da trčim endokrinologu?   :scared:

----------


## Bluebella

> Help, cure!
> 
> Stigli mi nalazi za poslati u Maribor, i sve je u redu osim prolaktina koji iznosi 28 nečega, a referentne vrijednosti su 4-23. Što mogu očekivati? Jel da poduzimam nešto na svoju ruku? Da trčim endokrinologu?


nista strasno... moj je bio duplo veci od dozoljenog. pijem bromergon i sad je sve ok.
odi na pdf "stigao i moj nalaz hormona" na zadnjih par stranica imas dosta o prolaktinu.

----------


## Runa

Ma hvala ti puno, puno, puno... Već mi je lakše.  :Very Happy: 
Idem čitati.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma hvala ti puno, puno, puno... Već mi je lakše. 
> Idem čitati.


samo nemoj nista na svoju ruku poduzimati  :Wink:

----------


## Runa

Bluebella, samo još jedno pitanje. Daje li MPO doktor preporuku za terapiju i recept ili moram ići svojoj ginekologici? Od nje teško da ću išta dobiti.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, samo još jedno pitanje. Daje li MPO doktor preporuku za terapiju i recept ili moram ići svojoj ginekologici? Od nje teško da ću išta dobiti.


meni je dao mpo doktor recept. Kutija Bromergona dodje oko 40kn.
ako ti je ginekologica koma odi doktoru opce prakse da ti napise recept ako ne zelis placati sama.

----------


## Runa

Hvala, Bluebella, još jednom.

----------


## dixi 70

Pozdrav cure,da li znate šta je sestrom  Jasnom?Zovem kliniku već danima i pisala sam  e-mail ali niko se ne javlja?

----------


## Runa

> Pozdrav cure,da li znate šta je sestrom  Jasnom?Zovem kliniku već danima i pisala sam  e-mail ali niko se ne javlja?


Bok, Dixi.  :Smile:  I ja šaljem nalaze drugi tjedan. Mislim da su i u Sloveniji bili neki praznici ovih dana pa pretpostavljam da su uzeli nešto slobodnih dana. Ali javit će se Jasna brzo, sigurno.  :Smile:

----------


## dixi 70

> Bok, Dixi.  I ja šaljem nalaze drugi tjedan. Mislim da su i u Sloveniji bili neki praznici ovih dana pa pretpostavljam da su uzeli nešto slobodnih dana. Ali javit će se Jasna brzo, sigurno.


Hvala ti Runa!Uspjela sam dobiti sestru Jasnu!
Kada si ti u postupku?

----------


## Runa

Nema na čemu, Dixi. Nama je dan termin u siječnju 2013, ali rekli su ako će biti moguće možda dođemo na red koji mjesec ranije. Tek se pokušavam snaći u svemu tome.

----------


## Melitas

Drage moje forumašice, evo odlučila sam se javiti kako bi vam dala podršku da ne odustajete i vjerujete u sebe, jer će vam se na kraju isplatiti. 
       Naime, suprug i ja liječimo se od neplodnosti oko 4 godine, taman smo krenuli u postupak nakon donošenja Milinovićevog zakona. Četiri puta pokušali smo u Vinogradskoj bolnici, svaki postupak bio je drugačije stimuliran, ali uvijek bi imali oplođene jajne stanice (putem icsi-a) i transfer, koji nažalost nikad nije urodio plodom. Možda zbog tolikih neuspjeha i priča kako je opet netko u Mariboru uspio bez problema, a najviše zbog zamrzavanja embrija, suprug i ja odlučili smo pokušati u Mariboru, te ubrzo nakon poslanog email-a, dobili termin za prve konzultacije. Bilo je to prije nešto više od godinu dana. Nakon što je prof.Vlaisavljević pregledao naše papire i saslušao nas, napomenuo je kako bi mogli dobiti dijete i prirodnim putem, ali ako baš inzistiramo možemo ući u postupak kod njih za godinu dana, na što smo mi odmah pristali. Sljedećih mjeseci suprug i ja smo odahnuli i odlučili da ćemo se odmoriti od svih neuspješnih postupaka i misliti samo na pozitivan ishod u Mariboru. Čak smo odlaziti i kod bioenergetičara, ne bi li se napunili pozitivnom energijom, a posljednji tretman završili smo netom prije punkcije. Negdje nakon nove godine primili smo email od sestre Jasne, koja je doista prekrasna i divna žena puna razumjevanja za naše probleme. Pozvani smo da se očitujemo da li i dalje ostajemo u postupku koji je planiran za mjesec travanj ili svibanj 2012.g., a nakon što smo potvrdili naš pristanak, na ponovnim konzultacijama kod prof.Vlaisavljevića dobili smo detaljnje usmene i pismene upute o postupku sa datumima i popisom ljekova koje moramo nabavati i trošiti. Nakon početka stimulacije dolazili smo na dogovorene preglede u njihovu ambulantu i dobivali sve informacije o sljedećim koracima postupka. Punkcija je bila obavljena uz pomoć opće anestezije i to je nešto što me je oduševilo, jer u Vinogradskoj nam nikad nisu ponudili tako nešto. Nakon punkcije dobili smo tri zrele jajne stanice koje su se sve oplodile putem icsi-a, te su mi vratili dva embrija, a jedan je ostao zamrznut. Oba vraćena embrija su se ugnjezdila, no jedan nas je napustio negdje u 6. tjednu trudnoće. Ne mogu Vam opisati osjećaje tih nekoliko dana prije bete, jer nakon pojave vrlo blijede i jedva vidljive crtice na kućnom testu za trudnoću, usljedilo je drugo "roznjikavo" krvarenje koje je trajalo vrlo kratko, a nama srušilo sve nade. Pozitivan test na trudnoću sljedećeg dana vratio nas je u život, a pozitivna beta 15. dana nakon transfera bila je kao injekcija adrenalina koja još uvijek traje. Sada sam u 15 tjednu trudnoće, a suprug i ja smo presretni, te polako zaboravljamo muke koje smo prošli u ovih četiri godine iako smo sada zaokupljenim drugim brigama o nerođenom djetetu, a što vjerojatno prolazi svaka trudnica, te se nadamo da ćemo dočekati rođenje naše bebice.
         Želim napomenuti kako se postupak u Mariboriboru razlikovao od onog u Vinogradskoj u tome što je prof.Vlaisavljević prilikom svakog našeg dolaska, znao tko smo i kakve probleme imamo, bez da mu to moramo ponovno obrazlagati, što je isti uvijek otvoreno razgovarao sa nama, što su se svi na punkciji i transferu beskrajno trudilo da nam olakšaju naš boravak tamo, što je suprug napravio "ono" u prikladnoj prostoriji i ugodnoj atmosferi, te na kraju što su zamrznuli jedan embrij, pa sad imamo još jednu malu nadu, tamo u Sloveniji. Iako imam postavljenu dijagnozu trombofilije, dva manja "dobra" mioma, povišene NK stanice i još nešto nebitno, uspjela sam ostati trudna samo uz pomoć utrogestana i aspirin 100/dnevno. 
         Evo, to je naša mala priča, želim svima puno sreće i nemojte odustati, jer u Mariboru se stvarno događaju čuda! :Yes:

----------


## Runa

Melitas, predivno! Čestitam  :Very Happy:  , ...i hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## dixi 70

Cure molim vas da li neka od vas može da mi napiše adresu ili broj telefona od nekog gazde za stan u Mariboru,kod gosp.Jože je sve zauzeto  
a treba nam od 10.09.Hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## krol

mi smo odsjedali kod Sonje i Mate Beros.....progooglaj.....imaju stranicu...sobe Beros...cijenu sad ne znam...bila je oko 50e za aprtman sa doruckom

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure molim vas da li neka od vas može da mi napiše adresu ili broj telefona od nekog gazde za stan u Mariboru,kod gosp.Jože je sve zauzeto  
> a treba nam od 10.09.Hvala i sretno svima!


Stanko Verbnjak 00386 4123 9610 - kod njega smo bili, super je i nije daleko ni od bolnice ni od Nove Vasi.

Petra Marinčić 00386 7084 2234 - kolegica mi je bila kod nje, kaže isto da je super.

----------


## lana2401

draga melitas i mi smo bili kod prof.Veljka na dogovoru za iduću godinu 2013 bi došli na red...samo sam ti željela čestitai ipitati te kolko si često dolazila na uvz tokom piknaja i kako si davala inekcije i gdje si ih kupila???ps.neznam dal se može s endometrijozom ić u postupak (2,9cm) hvala

----------


## Melitas

Draga lana2401, iz Maribora će ti se još javiti mailom dva do tri mjeseca prije postupka kako bi potvrdili da li i dalje želite ići u postupak. Nakon vaše potvrde pozvat će vas na dogovor, te Vam dati pismeni protokol sa točnim nazivom ljekova i datumima početka i kraja uzimanja terapije, a sve će vam objasniti i usmeno. Najprije počinješ uzimati kontracepcijske pilule (oni predlažu više vrste pilula) koje možeš sama kupiti u Sloveniji (mi smo kupili u Lendavi, jer nam je tamo bilo najbliže mjestu stanovanju), ali možeš ih kupiti ih i u Hrvatskoj. Za svu terapiju kod njih dobiješ recept, a lijekove plaćaš sama. Lijek Decapeptyl (koji je pakiran u obliku gotovih injekcija) nabavili smo u Zagrebu putem ljekarne na Dolcu, jer ga nigdje drugdje nije bilo, čak niti u Sloveniji. Sljedeći lijek Gonal-F kupili smo u ljekarni ispod ambulante prof.Vlaisavljevića, nakon pregleda i to bez problema, jer ga imaju na zalihama. Prije početka uzimanja bilo kakve terapije, sestra Jasna pošalje ti i pismenu obavijest putem maila kako bi te podsjetila da počneš uzimati terapiju. Prije same punkcije obavili smo tri ultrazvuka kod njih radi praćenja jajnih stanica, ali mislim da broj tih pregleda varira ovisno o potrebi. Od svih ljekova, kao višak ostale su mi jedino četiri injekcije decapeptyla, ali zbog toga što se taj ljek može kupiti samo u najmanjem pakiranju od 7 komada, pa nismo mogli kupiti terapiju točno na broj dana. Inače, samodavanje injekcija upoće nije problem, jer mjesto gdje se daju (u području nešto ispod pupka) je najmanje osjetljivo na bol. Prvi lijek decapeptyl dolazi u gotovim injekcijama, dok se drugi lijek gonal-F treba sam mješati u injekciji, zbog toga si u ljekarni kupiš i dovoljan broj šprica i igala za mješanje i davanje injekcije (za davanje injekcije kupiš si najmanje igle), ako ne znaš kako to raditi možda da pitaš med.sestru svoje doktorice da ti pomogne dati prvu injekciju, a i sestra Jasna ti to ljepo zna objasniti, a isto tako imaš i na netu puno video prezentacija. Bol od injekcije je neznatna, te se javlja prilikom davanja injekcije ako si ukočena i napeta, pa je najbolje prije davanja injekcije opustiti se i prihvatiti to kao normalno, ostalo prelazi u rutinu. Ja sam si davala injekcije ujutro u 7 sati kako bi izbjegla nepotrebni transport injekcija u posljepodnevnim satima, ako ne bih bila kod kuće, posebice jer injekciju decapeptila treba držati na hladnom mjestu. U vrijeme uizmanja terapije decapeptyla i gonala, davala sam si istovremeno obje injekcije i to jednu u desnu, a drugu u lijevu stranu trbuha. Dakle, nemoj se bojati, vježbaj mješanje injekcija sa vodom, jer imaš vremena. I na kraju, nemam ti previše iskustva sa endometrijozom, ali vjerojatno si prof.upoznali sa svojim dijagnozama prilikom prvog dogovora, a ako nisi onda im se ponovno javi mailom, te vjerujem da ćeš dobiti odgovor na svoje upite. Sretno i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## lana2401

Danas je dretan dan čula sam se sa sestrom jasnom i čeka nas termin ove godine u 11 mj. Bez obzira na endometrijozu hvala bogu i sloveniji i svima jkooo smo sretniiiiiiiiii  i hvala našoj obitelji koja nam je omogućila i pomogla da svoju srećicu tamo probamo pronaći  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## babygirl

zdravo. prelistam ponekad sta pisete. negdje sam rekla, mi se borimo vec 4 godine. sada imam 30 god, operisana  endometrioza, paraovarijalna cista, izvadjen jajovod (hidrosalpinks), muz normozoospermia. 1 neuspjesan IVF KC ljubljana, poslije toga 1 prirodna trudnoca (missed 9. tt), 1 biokemijska u Mariboru. samo da napomenem da smo transfer radili i u ljubljani i u mariboru na peti dan, blastociste. imamo jos tri zaledjena u mariboru. moje iskustvo s mariborom je slijedece: vlaisavljevica nikad vidjela i srela nisam, sestra jasna je bila jedini kontakt mailom, a uzivo ni nju nisam vidjela. obzirom da znamo da je maribor "industrija" , sinhronizovanje ciklusa i estrogenska kontracepcija je kod mene za mjesec dana urodila miomom. vise puta sam slala mail da neko provjeri da li smijem uzimati estrogene (jer mi je moj doktor izricito naglasio da ne bi na osnovu svih mojih nalaza). nakon kontrolnog pregleda sam im to javila i Vlaisavljec je odgovorio " da je taj miom bio tu i ranije i da ne smeta postupku". obzirom da sam bila na 4 d UZV prije te kontracepcije i da imam slikice, to nije tacno. Moram priznati , nakon tog prvog momenta i soka, da sam htjela uveliko odustati, ali sam odlucila nastaviti, da moje trovanje oragnizma lijekovima ne bude uzaludno. Dojam je popravilo donekle to , da sam  kad sam dosla u  Maribor bila zadovoljna ljubaznoscu osoblja i  uslovima u bolnici (salom, laboratorijem, opcom anestezijom) - u usporedbi s ljubljanom. Ja sam imala srecu da  na folikulometriji , aspiraciji i transferu budem kod dr. Reljic i za njega imam sve pohvale. Da nemamo smrzlica, mislim da bih Maribor zaobilazila i kad sam u tranzitu ka nekoj od drugih drzava, tako mi je gorak okus ostavio. Tad sam smatrala da nemam izbora, znate ono kad vas panika uhvati,  termin mi se nakon oporavka od kiretaze bio opasno priblizio i nekako nisam htjela da se grizem sta da nisam pokusala. Sad ga nikad ne bih odabrala. Kako rekoh, poznato je da je to "industrija i traka", i vjerujem da je to dobar izbor za neke zene , posebno kad je muski sterilitet u pitanju, ali ne postoji ni mrvica individualnog pristupa a nekima od nas je to kljucno. Bar ja nisam primjetila da postoji, i na kraju krajeva, sad vjerujem da ne treba brzati u odluci gdje otici , nego zaista se dobro informisati i odvagati kome je gdje bolje i definitivno "najbolji u regiji" ne znaci najbolji za sviju. Da ne bude da sve kudim, dok sam bila gore, upoznala sam zenu koja kaze da njena kcer (37 god, mislim ) ima sina iz FET-a od godinu dana, i da je sad u 7tt iz iste serije smrzlica.  :Smile:  lana, obzirom da imas endometriozu, ja bih na tvom mjestu dooobroo razmislila. estrogen i endometrioza nikako ne idu. pokusaj poslati mail i traziti da ne uzimas kontracepciju. eto, to je bilo moje iskustvo, nadam se da ce nekome biti od koristi.  :Smile:  pratit cu ja vas i dalje i nadam se da ce se ipak svako ko odluci da ode u Maribor vratiti zadovoljan i s pozitivnim rezultatima  :Smile:

----------


## babygirl

brunaa, i ja planiram uskoro radaiti Fet u MB, vidim da si ti napisala da si u iscekivanju za 09/12. Molim te mozes li mi reci jesi li sta pripremala posebno od nalaza za FET i koliko si im se ranije javila i rekla da zelis septembar, odnosno kako se odredjuje termin, moze li bilo kad ili se i to ceka? hvala

----------


## babygirl

melitas, u tvom potpisu pise trombofilija, pa te molim da mi napises na osnovu cega je to utvrdjeno i da li imas neku terapiju, te da li su u mariboru obratili paynju na to?

----------


## babygirl

melitas, u tvom potpisu pise trombofilija, pa te molim da mi napises na osnovu cega je to utvrdjeno i da li imas neku terapiju, te da li su u mariboru obratili paynju na to?

----------


## dixi 70

> Stanko Verbnjak 00386 4123 9610 - kod njega smo bili, super je i nije daleko ni od bolnice ni od Nove Vasi.
> 
> Petra Marinčić 00386 7084 2234 - kolegica mi je bila kod nje, kaže isto da je super.


Cure hvala vam,bila sam na odmoru pa se nisam javljala,dogovorili smo smještaj kod Stanka.

----------


## lana2401

Baby girl  ovako draga mene je moj hrvatski ginic stavio na kontracepciju d ami ne raste endometrijoza d ase pokuša sanjitiili bar ne naglo porasiti jer da mi ju makne cista bi vjerojatno jače divljala...a 4puta ići ju vaditi kažu d anema smisla i d ane smeta postupku šta ti kažeš?????neznam već sam luda od svega ...a tek je početak ni sama neznam..a i slupo je sve toliko d aej to prestrašno......

----------


## babygirl

ja sam lose reagovala na kontracepciju preporucenu iz maribora(Logest je bio u pitanju). Cula sam da neke zene s endometriomima idu u postupak. Sjecam se da je hirurg koji me operisao rekao, ima cak 5 negativnih nacina na koje endometrioza lose utice na zacece i odrzavanje trudnoce, znaci osim fizicki, tu je i problem imunoloski (makrofagi i td). e sad,  moja je u svakom slucaju bila agresivna, i zao mi je nekad sto me ranije nisu poslali na OP. a tvoja ako miruje mozda ti i nece praviti probleme u postupku. cula sam da su neke zene isle i sa endometriomima u postupak, ali iskreno, ne znam da li je ijedna uspjela. mada, nema garancija ni da bi ti otklanjanje pomoglo. ti to u svakom slucjau prati, da mozes reagovati relativno "lako", laparoskopski ako bude potrebe. kod mene nazalost nije bilo moguce, imam rez kakav ja zamisljam da imaju zene poslije carskog.  potrazi malo informacije o tome po netu i procitaj kakvo iskustvo zena koje su isle u postupak s endometriomom.

----------


## Barbie5

Bok curke  :Smile: 

Prije tri godine bili smo u postupku kod prof. Vlaisavljevića i uspjeli smo. Dobili smo prekrasnu curicu. Ostala su nam dva smrzlića o kojima svaki dan sve više razmišljamo. Dali je možda neka od vas u zadnjih 6 mjeseci bila gore na fetu? Koliko ste puta morale ići u MB na pregled i koliko vas je otprilike to koštalo?
Naša curica bi rado dobila seku ili bracu  :Very Happy:

----------


## lana2401

draga barbie5 ja am bila tamo ali samo na dogovoru za ivf nisam još nikad ništa radila...htjela sam te pitta za iskustvo....ako imas vremena napiši mi...kako ste se i zasto tamo nasli...kakvesu bile inekcije...puncija transfer''''???HVLA PUNO...11/2012 ČEKA NAS NAŠ PRVI IVF PUSA

----------


## Barbie5

bok,draga Lana !
Nisam se stigla prije javiti,iako sam trenutno na godišnjem.Lovimo u parkiću malo manje stupnjeve za igru dok nije jako vruće.Trenutno pokušavamo maknuti pelenice pa polako napredujemo.Naša priča ti počinje oko 2005.Imali smo dva pokušaja na vuk v. Tada me uhvatio onaj zakon,da do 38.godine mogu žene u postupak,nakon toga plaćaju same.Tada smo odlučili idemo probati u mb.Čekali smo godinu za dogovor i 2009. u 9 mj krenuli sa stimulacijom.pila sam yasmin,sama davala menopure i decapaptile.Moram ti napomenuti da je prof.Vlaisavljević sestra Jasna i svi ostali gore,jedna prekrasna ekipa.Takav humani ljudski pristup,pun ohrabrenja pozitivne energije,teško da se bili gdje kod nas može naći.Obzirom da sam tada imala 39 godina imala sam 4 ampule menopura dnevno i tako 7 dana.Punkcije me je bilo jako strah,ali strah  mi je u sali brzo otjerala mlada dr koja me je punktirala.Brzo je sve gotovo za oko 10 minuta.Dobili smo 14 stanica,oplodilo se 9 ,dvije su vraćene,dvije nas čekaju.zaboravila sam ti reći da je punkcija bila u anesteziji.Oni idu na transfer 5 dan od punkcije kada stanice dođu do blastocista,kada postoji najveća mogućnost implatacije.Vraćaju maximalno 2 stanice ostale ako su u redu smrzavaju.Postupak je prošao sa   :Very Happy: .Najgore od svega je dočekati 2 tjedna da se napravi test.To traje cijelu vječnost.Test svakako napravi jer i krvarenje koje možda bude ne znači da trudnoće nema.Iskustva koja izmjenjujemo svašta govore.Moraš vjerovati u sebe,biti opuštena koliko možeš,razloga za strah nema,svaki problem u mb je rješiv .Da moram sve ponoviti,ponovo bi se odlučila za mb.Nadam se da ćemo i mi uskoro po ta naša 2 smrzlića obzirom da već godine polako idu.Tješim se da danas žene postaju mame prvi put i oko 40-te.Danas veliki broj žena ide na 3 bebu pa imaš veliki razlog da ustraješ na svom putu.Sve mi koje smo to prošle i to prolazimo smo uz tebe,ako ti bilo što treba pitaj,slušamo te.Brzo će doći taj 11 mjesec i nadam se velika beta.Uživaj u ostatku vrućeg ljeta  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

bok cure!
evo kao i barbi ja imam isto pitanje. zanima me koliko sad kosta fet u Mariboru?
nama su ostala dva smrzlica gore i planiram nekad pocetkom slijedece god. gore ,pa me zanima jeli koja cura isla skoro gore ,jeli se mijenjala cijene i protokol?
prije dvije godine vracanje je bilo380 eura ,e sad neznam jeli ta cijana?

----------


## Brunaa

> bok cure!
> evo kao i barbi ja imam isto pitanje. zanima me koliko sad kosta fet u Mariboru?
> nama su ostala dva smrzlica gore i planiram nekad pocetkom slijedece god. gore ,pa me zanima jeli koja cura isla skoro gore ,jeli se mijenjala cijene i protokol?
> prije dvije godine vracanje je bilo380 eura ,e sad neznam jeli ta cijana?


*Seka35* pogledaj moj post broj 3186 da se ne ponavljam, ja idem na FET sad u 9 mjesecu. I sad je cijena cca 400 €.

----------


## Brunaa

> *Seka35* pogledaj moj post broj 3186 da se ne ponavljam, ja idem na FET sad u 9 mjesecu. I sad je cijena cca 400 €.


Mogu ti poslati za info i mail sa svim detaljima ako želiš...

----------


## seka35

daj  molim te posalji mi

----------


## Brunaa

> daj  molim te posalji mi


hajd mi pošalji mail u pp (moj protokol je za cure koje imaju redovne cikluse)

----------


## amyx

> Bok curke 
> 
> Prije tri godine bili smo u postupku kod prof. Vlaisavljevića i uspjeli smo. Dobili smo prekrasnu curicu. Ostala su nam dva smrzlića o kojima svaki dan sve više razmišljamo. Dali je možda neka od vas u zadnjih 6 mjeseci bila gore na fetu? Koliko ste puta morale ići u MB na pregled i koliko vas je otprilike to koštalo?
> Naša curica bi rado dobila seku ili bracu



Ja sam bila u svibnju na FET-u i nosim blizance ... cijena ti je 400 eura (točnije 386 mislim). Kod njih ideš samo na dan transfera, a do tada folikulometrije obavljaš kod svog ginekologa i sa Mb komuniciraš mailom ili mobitelom. Kada je situacija povoljna, sestra Jasna ti javi kada da dođete ti i suprug i to je to...znaći kad je ovulacija ideš za 5 dana. Oni ti uglavnom sve detaljno objasne mailom.

----------


## amyx

> bok cure!
> evo kao i barbi ja imam isto pitanje. zanima me koliko sad kosta fet u Mariboru?
> nama su ostala dva smrzlica gore i planiram nekad pocetkom slijedece god. gore ,pa me zanima jeli koja cura isla skoro gore ,jeli se mijenjala cijene i protokol?
> prije dvije godine vracanje je bilo380 eura ,e sad neznam jeli ta cijana?


Sve ti je ostalo isto...ja sam bila u svibnju. Cijena 386  eura, dogovori mailom ili telefonom i oni ti kažu kad trebaš doć

----------


## amyx

> hajd mi pošalji mail u pp (moj protokol je za cure koje imaju redovne cikluse)


Ja sam imala protokol za neredovne cikluse...

----------


## lana2401

Molim sve cure da mi napišu svoje iskustvo koje su išele u maribor prof.veljku v.  S mađarskim ljekovima na postupak'??????????'i kolika je razlika u mađarskim cijenama??uspješnostz i sve šta imaju reći ????pozzz hvala

----------


## renna

> Molim sve cure da mi napišu svoje iskustvo koje su išele u maribor prof.veljku v.  S mađarskim ljekovima na postupak'??????????'i kolika je razlika u mađarskim cijenama??uspješnostz i sve šta imaju reći ????pozzz hvala


Evo ovako draga, ja ću ti pokušati kratko pojasniti, bila sam u 11.mj 2011 u MB terapija mi je bila menopur + cetrotid, primala sam po 3 amp i 3 cetrotida sve ukupno, dobila sam 1 j.s koja se oplodila i vraćena ali beta 0, s tim da sam menopure uzimala u Hrvatskoj, sada sam opet u postupku, a inače sam low responder, primila sam 40 amp menopura i merionala, mješano, jel sam uzela u mađi 24 amp, u MB 8 amp i u Hrvatskoj 10  :Laughing: , teške kombinacije, ugl dobila sam 3 j.s i u utorak idem na transfer, merional u mađi je upola jeftiniji, znači u hrv ja kutija (10 amp) 1458 kn, a u mađi su 2 kutije 1500kn, ja sam pitala u Mb jel smijem kombinirat ona je rekla da smijem, eto toliko od mene, nadam se da sam ti pomogla, samo još nešto, cetrotid je u MB 39,90 eura, a kod nas 350 kn, eto i to se tamo isplati, eto toliko, pusa i sretno!!! :Love:

----------


## lana2401

pa ja sam planirala sve uzeti u mađarskoj jel je tamo punooo jeftinije,,ali sestra jasna mi je kao napomenula da neke pacjentice baš nemaju dosta ni dobre folikule da loše kao stimuliraju i da jeftiniji jer su možda loše skladišteni ljekovi sad neznam dal da kupim tamo ili ne'?????kolko opće koštaju ljekovi sve skupa  otprilike???iam još tko s iskustvima iz mađarske(ljekovi)
ps.renna dal te ovaj postupak kad je  drugi isto košta ili ne??šta vele zašto nije uspjelo?tj.zašto si tako malo stanica dobila prvi puta i kak ti se tamo čini??

----------


## renna

Ja ti draga imam malo niži AMH hormon i slabo reagiram, posebno na gonal, nikako, mene su lijekovi sve skupa izašli oko 5000 tisuća, cijena mislim da je ista kao i prvi put, jel sam cijenik dobila mailom, a što se tiče merionala, ja sam s doktoricom koja mjenja Vlaisavljevića pričala i ona mi je dala zeleno svijetlo da idem njih kupit, zato sam i otišla, ja sam tamo jako zadovoljna, što se tiče mene i njihovog ponašanja prema meni, a koliko čitam da su dobri prema uspješnosti, bar tog laboratorija tamo jel je prvi u svijetu. Dok sam recimo u vinogradskoj imala 2 put po 1 j.s i 1 po 2 j.s i nikad mi ništa nisu oplodili, s drugim bolnicama u HRV neznam kako je, ja kažem konkretno za vinogradsku gdje sam ja išla...


Kad ti imaš termin u MB, jesi išla gdje kod nas???

----------


## renna

Ja ti draga imam malo niži AMH hormon i slabo reagiram, posebno na gonal, nikako, mene su lijekovi sve skupa izašli oko 5000 tisuća, cijena mislim da je ista kao i prvi put, jel sam cijenik dobila mailom, a što se tiče merionala, ja sam s doktoricom koja mjenja Vlaisavljevića pričala i ona mi je dala zeleno svijetlo da idem njih kupit, zato sam i otišla, ja sam tamo jako zadovoljna, što se tiče mene i njihovog ponašanja prema meni, a koliko čitam da su dobri prema uspješnosti, bar tog laboratorija tamo jel je prvi u svijetu. Dok sam recimo u vinogradskoj imala 2 put po 1 j.s i 1 po 2 j.s i nikad mi ništa nisu oplodili, s drugim bolnicama u HRV neznam kako je, ja kažem konkretno za vinogradsku gdje sam ja išla...


Kad ti imaš termin u MB, jesi išla gdje kod nas???

----------


## lana2401

> Ja ti draga imam malo niži AMH hormon i slabo reagiram, posebno na gonal, nikako, mene su lijekovi sve skupa izašli oko 5000 tisuća, cijena mislim da je ista kao i prvi put, jel sam cijenik dobila mailom, a što se tiče merionala, ja sam s doktoricom koja mjenja Vlaisavljevića pričala i ona mi je dala zeleno svijetlo da idem njih kupit, zato sam i otišla, ja sam tamo jako zadovoljna, što se tiče mene i njihovog ponašanja prema meni, a koliko čitam da su dobri prema uspješnosti, bar tog laboratorija tamo jel je prvi u svijetu. Dok sam recimo u vinogradskoj imala 2 put po 1 j.s i 1 po 2 j.s i nikad mi ništa nisu oplodili, s drugim bolnicama u HRV neznam kako je, ja kažem konkretno za vinogradsku gdje sam ja išla...
> 
> 
> Kad ti imaš termin u MB, jesi išla gdje kod nas???


imam termin u 11 mesecu ove godine nisam nikud u hr išla idem prvo vidjeti tamo pa kako bude...iako ej to jakkkooo puno novaca

----------


## sanchica

Drage moje prvi put sam na forumu, a evo i našeg iskustva:

30.04. imali smo zakazane konsultacije u Ljubljani kod DR Reša. Odnijeli smo svu dokumentaciju koju smo imali (suprug 34 god, oligoastheospermia, ja 32 god). Nakon UZ i pregleda sperme potvrdjeno da treba raditi ICSI.
07.08. bila je posljednja menstruacija, i 02. dc počela sam sa pikanjem 2 ampule menopura i 1 ampule dipherelina. 8 dc bili smo na prvom UZ, doktor nije bio optimista, čak je rekao da je dao malu dozu hormona, 5 folikula je bio rezultat
11.dc potvrdjuje 7 folikula i uvece uzimam Pregnyl, 2 ampule.

U nedjelju 13.dc odnosno 19.08. imala sam punkciju. Nisam uzimala nista za bolove. Doktor je cijelo  vrijeme skretao moju paznju pricama i insistiranjem daa gledam u monitor cijeli postupak. Svojim rukama (1 u pesnici) trebala sam pritisnuti svoj pupak kako bi jajnici bili "mirniji". Bol je bila iznenadjujuća, više kao neugodno štipanje, sve je trajalo jako kratko. Nakon punkcije nisam ponovo nista uzela za bolove. Bolio je stomak jako. Rezultat su bile 4 jajne celije. 3 dan nakon puncije zakazan je transfer, tj. 22.08. mislim da ne moram pricati o tremi i nervozi koju smo ja i moj muz imali prije transfera, i molili Boga da bude oplodjena makar jedna celija.
Kad smo otisli, doktor je bio vise nego zadovoljan, rezultat 100 % oplodnja, tj. sve 4 celije i to dobrog kvaliteta. Rekao nam je da se to rijetko desava. Vratili smo 2 mrvice, koje su sada tu u stomaku. Preporučeno mi je 600 mg dnevno utrogestana, rasporedjen na 3 puta. Danas je vec 8 dt, i ponovo onaj isti osjecaj nervoze i treme. Preostala 2 embriona nisu zamrznuta, jer nisu se nastavili razvijati. Nadampo se da to ne odredjuje niti ukazuje na uspjeh naseg postupka. 
Svakako da kazem, da je doktor vise nego divan i cijeli tim. Izuzetno profesionalni i direktni. Nadamo se da ce nase mrvice odluciti da ostanu sa nama, a svim drugim tetama zelimo besane noci zbog malih bebica.

----------


## butterfly101

*sanchica* želim ti svu sreću da ti ovaj postupak uspije i da se za 9 mj. veseliš sa svojom bebicom.
I ja sam bila kod dr. Reša na 3 ivf/icsi postupaka, ali na žalost nije se ostvarila trudnoća.
Sretno svima!

----------


## Bluebella

*sanchica* držim  :fige: 
ja sam isto bila kod dr. Reša i također kao i kod butterfly101 nije došlo do trudnoće.

----------


## seka35

draga moja zelim ti puno srece i ishod isti kao kod mene... mi smo dobili prekrasnog djecaka bas kod resa  nakon  4 neuspjela u mariboru ...  
pratim te i cekam betu zajedno s tobom ,a vjerujem 100% da ce biti pozitivna!

----------


## BigBlue

sanchica, dobro nam došla! držim  :fige:  da je ovaj postupak onaj pravi!

kad vadiš ß?

----------


## sanchica

Betu trebam raditi 05.09. aaaa....izludjuje ovo cekanje...   :Sad: 
Javljam sve...

----------


## BigBlue

stavljam te na listu čekalica ß na Odbrojavanje, pa se možeš i tamo javiti. bit će sad više cura koje čekaju bete, pa će ti možda biti lakše

----------


## lana2401

> stavljam te na listu čekalica ß na Odbrojavanje, pa se možeš i tamo javiti. bit će sad više cura koje čekaju bete, pa će ti možda biti lakše


koliko košta cijeli ivf u viliju i dal je ppunkcija moguća u općoj anesteziji???hvala

----------


## sanchica

Cure drage, beznadezna sam treba mi hitan odgovor. Danas je 10 dt, u toku dana bilo je malo roze krvi, a sada ima crvene krvi. Nije obilno. Ja placem cijeli dan, doktor kaze da nikako prije testa ne prekidam progesteron.  Molim vas da mi javite ako je neko imao slicno iskustvo.

----------


## lana2401

> Cure drage, beznadezna sam treba mi hitan odgovor. Danas je 10 dt, u toku dana bilo je malo roze krvi, a sada ima crvene krvi. Nije obilno. Ja placem cijeli dan, doktor kaze da nikako prije testa ne prekidam progesteron.  Molim vas da mi javite ako je neko imao slicno iskustvo.


to zna biti da se plod smješta unutra i ne mora ništa loše značiti...a opt i može...slušaj doktora oni ipak znaju..vaginalno krvarenje je jako poznato u ranoj trudnoći pa čak sve do 3 mjeseca

----------


## BigBlue

sanchice, kako je danas?

----------


## sanchica

Danas je jos gore. Ja sam se sabrala, krvarenje je jako obilno. Progesteron i dalje koristim do srijede. I ja i muz izgubili smo nadu, a svi govore ne mora to nista znaciti.  :Sad:

----------


## butterfly101

*sanchica* drš se draga...

----------


## BigBlue

sanchice draga, otiđi sutra izvaditi ß svog mira radi (to je 12. dan nakon punkcije i ako je trudnoća, ß će sigurno pokazati). razdoblje implantacije je davno prošlo tako da ne može biti govora od implantacijskom krvarenju, a test će ti dati odgovore. Drži se!

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure drage, beznadezna sam treba mi hitan odgovor. Danas je 10 dt, u toku dana bilo je malo roze krvi, a sada ima crvene krvi. Nije obilno. Ja placem cijeli dan, doktor kaze da nikako prije testa ne prekidam progesteron.  Molim vas da mi javite ako je neko imao slicno iskustvo.


draga *sanchica* nadam se da će tvoja priča završiti kao priča od *laki* (ako nisi već čitala imaš na temi Implatancijsko krvarenje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/37688-I...jsko-krvarenje). Na žalost kod mene nije bilo impl.krvarenje, a pojavilo se 8dpt, i 24 dan ciklusa.
Sretno!

----------


## babygirl

kod mene bilo ovako, prvi IVF: petak 8.dnt pocelo brljanje, preslo u krvarenje, u ponedjeljak vadila betu , iznosila 0,5. 
drugi IVF: test pozitivan od ponedjeljka, 7 dnt. krvarenje pocelo 10 dnt. u cetvrtak, isti dan uradila betu, iznosila 40. kod mene isto nije bilo implantacijsko, ali sam koristila progesteron do narednog vadjenja bete u subotu, kad je skroz pala.  znam par slucajeva da je zaista  bilo oskudno implantacijsko i da je bilo ok. tebi sretno i javi nam

----------


## sanchica

Drage moje, nije uspjelo. Doktor kaze da previse krvarim i da nema svrhe da nastavljam sa progesteronom, cak ni da radim test. Tako kaze.  :Sad:

----------


## BigBlue

Draga sanchi, odmori se i skupi snage za dalje  :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

*sanchica* žao mi je, ali hrabro dalje  :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

> Drage moje, nije uspjelo. Doktor kaze da previse krvarim i da nema svrhe da nastavljam sa progesteronom, cak ni da radim test. Tako kaze.


 :Love:

----------


## babygirl

:Love:  bit ce aBd bolje

----------


## lana2401

...a kad zaboli stisni ću zube i neću pustiti ka ni ptica krik...jer sve šta volim....

----------


## sanchica

Drage moje hvala a podrsci. Odmoricemo par mjeseci pa idemo dalje....

----------


## Runa

Drž se Sanchi!  :Love: 
Jel se nekome javila sestra Jasna iz Maribora nedavno? Jel oni prokomentiraju štogod poslane nalaze prije nego što sami pošalju protokol? Ne da mi se zvati ih i dosađivati, a voljela bih znati neke stvari...

----------


## babygirl

Runa, meni nisu nista komentirali, rekli da provjerim nalaze na spolnoprenosive bolesti i ako su stariji od pola godine da ponovimo. Poslali su mi standardni protokol za sve zene koje su bile sa mnom u tom mjesecu u postupku, 2 mjeseca ranije, tj od kad sam trebala poceti piti kontracepciju. Jedino sam primjetila da su meni napisali 20 menopura da kupim a kolegici 30. Valjda su mislili da mogu gore dokupiti ako zafali.U svakom slucaju, nista komentarisali nisu, samo su poslali protokol i sta da kupim od lijekova.

----------


## MajaPOP

Cure, topla preporuka-kad je MB u pitanju-budite uporne, ljupopitljive i ne ustrucavajte se postavljati pitanja i podpitanja i na njih traziti jasne odgovore ili ev. same predlagati (prema iskustvu) ono sta znate da van pase.
Poucena iskustvom-fizicki ne stizu posvetiti se svakom pacijentu ponaosob, a inace-sve 5, sestra Jasna sjajna i pazljiva, ali dr V bas i ne voli gledati i analizirati prethodne protokole (koji su prema ljecnicima u ostalim europskim gradovima i cistom logikom gledajuci) jako znacajni!
Sretno svima koji su u postupku ili ga cekaju, kao i cekalicama  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Runa

Hvala vam MajaPOP i babygirl.  :Smile:  Čini se da ću u postupak u studenom, još čekam odgovor na neka pitanjca, obavijest o protokolu, i mislim da ću za tjedan dana početi s fazom oralne kontracepcije. Ponovit ću pretrage (briseve) i to je to. Ne mogu vjerovati. samo neka sve bude dobro tako da iskoristimo taj studeni za pravu stvar. Sretno cure! Maja, držim fige! :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Pozdrav svima,
pratim vas vec duze vrijeme i evo se konačno prijavljujem. U trećem mjesecu imam zakazan postupak u Mariboru, sestra Jasna je rekla da će zvati i ranije ako se slučajno otvori koji termin. Baš sam zadovoljna komunikacijom s njima, moram priznati da polažem velike nade. Sretno svima u postupku!

----------


## lana2401

evo vijesti kod nas primili smo email da potvdimo dolazak...11mj./2012.  jako se veselimo ali smo i malo u strahu ..nadamo se usjehu ili bar par smrzlića da ostane

----------


## Runa

> evo vijesti kod nas primili smo email da potvdimo dolazak...11mj./2012.  jako se veselimo ali smo i malo u strahu ..nadamo se usjehu ili bar par smrzlića da ostane


vidimo se  :Smile:  sretno

----------


## Kyra Ars

Evo meni pisala sestra Jasna da se otvorio termin za studeni/prosinac. Nisam očekivala poziv tako brzo, jer smo zapisani tek za ožujak. U međuvremenu mi je ustanovljen nizak feritin, koji moja genetičarka dovodi u vezu s neplodnošću. Preporučila je barem tri-četiri mjeseca terapije željezom do iduceg IVF-a, tako da sam ipak morala odbiti ovaj novi termin. Sad se osjećam loše, sva se grizem, jer sam jedva čekala Maribor. Kako se stvari okrenu preko noći! 
Znam da je pametno malo odgoditi postupak dok ne budem fit, ali sam ipak razočarana...

Oprostite mi na mojim glasnim razmišljanjima... :Sad: 

*Runa* i *Lana*, jeste li počele s kontracepcijom? Koju ste odabrale? Hoćete li piti mjesec ili dva?

----------


## Brunaa

Slovenke drage sretno u postupcima! Kyra Ars vrijeme će proći brže nego što misliš, ali znam, kad dođe siječanj ti ćeš se pitati da li bi bila trudna da si bila u postupku  :Smile:  prošla sam isto to...

Ja se spremam za FET u MB, al evo nikako da mi M dođe. Luda sam više od isčekivanja.

----------


## Runa

Hej, cure! *Kyra Ars* slažem se s Brunom. Izgleda da za siječanj ima mjesta, a to je puno prije ožujka i imat ćeš sigurno bolju krvnu sliku dotad. Ja sad ganjam ponovno one briseve i neke pretrage jer hoću biti sigurna da u što bolje stanju ulazim u postupak. Jedino sam se sad razboljela i na antibioticima sam. 
Hajoj, *Bruna*  :Raspa: ! Stiže već, samo se opusti. I ja jedva čekam tvoju M!  :Smile: 

Inače, u subotu počinjem s Logestom sve do 24.10. To sam nekad uzimala pa sam se odlučila za već isprobano. Ostatak protokola još ne znam.

Sretno svima!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## babygirl

Ne mozes raditi briseve pod antibioticima. brisevi se rade 20 dana nakon sto se zavrsi terapija antibioticima. sretno.

----------


## babygirl

Bruna,  :Taps:  naravno da vjestica kasni kad ne treba  :Undecided:  doci ce aBd da konacno pocne tvoj dobitni ciklus  :Klap:

----------


## Runa

Uh, imaš pravo *babygirl*, smetnula sam do s uma.  :gaah:  Hvala. 

Sad me, naravno, hvata panika da ako ne budu dobri brisevi više neću stići sanirati to za postupak. 

I ja tebi želim uspješan FET. sretno, sretno, sretno!

----------


## Brunaa

> Ne mozes raditi briseve pod antibioticima. brisevi se rade 20 dana nakon sto se zavrsi terapija antibioticima. sretno.


Mislim da je 20-ak dana ipak previše, no ne znam o kakvim je antibioticima riječ, uvijek sam kontrolni bris radila s minimalnim odmakom od 14 dana od zadnje uzete tablete. Al Runa ipak imaš vremena.




> Bruna,  naravno da vjestica kasni kad ne treba  doci ce aBd da konacno pocne tvoj dobitni ciklus


Hvala babygirl  :Kiss:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam na podršci cure... :Smile: 

*Brunaa*, uvijek se tako namjesti, kasni kad ne treba, urani kad ne treba, ali doći ce...i onda ulaziš u dobitni postupak... Zelim ti sreću! *Babygirl* i tebi, sretno!

*Runa*, slažem se s Brunom, meni ginekolog uvijek kaže bris uzeti 14 dana nakon antibiotika. Možda ti je i ovaj antibiotik djelovao ako si imala koju beštijicu. A stigneš svakako izliječiti ako nešto i bude... Kažeš nije ti škodio Logest? Ma ja sam pred svoj prvi postupak uzimala Yasmin i od tada imam palpitacije. Mislim da mi ih je on izazvao pa bih ga izbjegla.

----------


## snupi

Cao suborke, ja sam prije dvije godine bila u Mariboru ,sa kojim nisam bila bas zadovoljna. Prvo nisam bila ni na jednim konzultacijama,dobila ljekove da si izaberem sama, "navodno idiopat" i pod punom stimulacijom samo 3 komada 3 dan! :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

Konačno stigla vještica  :Very Happy:  upravo sam poslala mail sestri Jasni i prijavljujem svoj prvi FET (MB).

----------


## Runa

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiii  *Bruna!!!*  :Very Happy:  Iskreno ti želim da bude prvi i dobitni!  :fige: 

Hvala vam svima na osvrtu na moj post. Popit ću antibiotik i nakon 2 tjedna ići na briseve. Bit će to sve ok. 

*Kyra Ars* ja sam uzimala Logest prije nekih 7 godina, ali vrlo kratko, par mjeseci, i nisam imala nekih nuspojava. Ništa drugo nisam uzimala. Možda da se posavjetuješ s doktorom? Pojma nemam. Nadam se da ćeš naći nešto što će ti odgovarati.  :Smile: 

*Snupi*, žao mi je što imaš loše iskustvo s Mariborom. Jesi li probala i negdje drugdje? 

Ipak, nadam se da će nama ostalima Maribor podariti bebice.

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala *Runa*! I tebi sretno! 

*Snupi* žao mi je zbog tvog lošeg iskustva, ja sam recimo s MB prezadovoljna i bez obzira na prvi neuspjeh i na to što će biti sa ovim FET-om uopće ne razmišljam o promjeni klinike (dok god mogu financijski podnijeti). Sad ne znam kako ide s tim konzultacijama, ja sam prilikom prvog kontaktiranja MB tražila konzultacije i dobila ih bez problema i od tada sva komunikacija ide mailom bez poteškoća. U stimuliranom postupku sam dobila 11 JS - zlatna sredina kako kaže prof. Vlaisavljević, od čega se oplodilo njih 6. Međutim netko je low responder netko nije itd... 

Jedino što im zamjeram što te puštaju u postupak sa npr.bakterijama, ali oni rade po principu tvoj primarni gin vodi brigu o tebi a oni vode brigu o postupku i kada se to shvati na taj način bude sve ok.

----------


## snupi

Bruna a druga stvar koja me razočarala je ta da su me pustili u postupak sa povišenim testosteronom. Za drugi postupak sam se javila u Petrovu i  idem po ljekove 03.10. i onda u 11. mjesecu na ivf.Zelim Vam da sve  ostanete trudne :Smile: !

----------


## Brunaa

Snupi to je ono o čemu sam upravo pisala u prethodnom postu. Ja imam blago povišen PRL i blaži oblik trombofilije. Prije postupka sam bila kod endokrinologa i hematologa i njihova mišljenja proslijedila mailom u MB jer sam htjela čuti njihovo (MB) mišljenje glede terapije za trombofiliju (za PRL nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju jer je blago povišen), oni su to lijepo pogledali, i vratili mi mail kojim potvrđuju tu terapiju. Na tu temu sam opet razgovarala s prof. Vlaisavljevićem kad smo bili na jednom od UZV i to na njegovu inicijativu, tak da stvarno ne mogu reći ništa loše. Svi mi inače trebamo brinuti o sebi pored svih naših dr...

Još jednom žao mi je i razumijem te kako se osjećaš!

----------


## Brunaa

I naravno *snupi*, neka Petrova bude tvoj dobitak!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

*Brunaa* sretno u Mb... ja sam bila na 2 FET-a i oba puta ostala trudna...prvi je nažalost loše završio u 10 tt , a drugi... eto nas u 22 tt i rastemo i lupkamo ...

Sa Mb imam samo najbolja iskustva

----------


## Runa

Jedino što im zamjeram što te puštaju u postupak sa npr.bakterijama, ali oni rade po principu tvoj primarni gin vodi brigu o tebi a oni vode brigu o postupku i kada se to shvati na taj način bude sve ok.[/QUOTE]r

Upravo to. Nama je to dr. Vlaisavljević doslovno tako i rekao. Jedini problem u svemu tome je što su naši ginekolozi vrlo često nezainetresirani i zapravo nimalo ne pomažu, savjetuju, upućuju... To je moje iskustvo, sigurna sam da ima krasnih doktora i ja sam u potrazi za nekim takvim (socijalnim), jer svoju još uvijek aktualnu gin. ne mogu vidjeti. Sve što sam saznala, saznala sam čitajuću po internetu, a uz ovaj forum i krasne i nesebične žene pojma ne bih imala što radim.  :Naklon:

----------


## Runa

isprike zbog šlampavog citiranja Brune :Confused:

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala *amyx*, i mi se nadamo najboljem a u MB i ekipu polažemo sve nade.

*Runa* nakon svega što sam prošla, a bome sam dosta prošla iako tek imam iza sebe 1 ICSI presretna sam kad naiđem na dr koji odlično rade_ svoj_ posao, a za sve što iskače iz njihovog djelokruga Bože moj, pokucat na odgovarajuću adresu.

----------


## Brunaa

Cure koje komunicirate mailom s MB savjetujem da šaljete mailove obavezno na oba maila jer se na mail ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si ne isporučuju mailovi - vjerovatno prebukiran.

----------


## snupi

Drage Mariborke ,hvala na svemu ,želim Vam svima što prije pozitivnu betu  kao i sebi! Velika pusa svima!

----------


## Brunaa

*snupi*  :Love:

----------


## snupi

Da i curama koje idu za  kod dr Reša svima puse i velike bete :Smile: !

----------


## babygirl

Bruna  :Very Happy:  , bas mi je drago da je dosla vjestica i poceo dobitni ciklusaBd  :Very Happy: 

sto se tice ovih briseva, ja prenosim sta su mi 2 puta naglasili na klinici kad su mi uzimali briseve  :Smile:  ja sam htjela ponoviti nakon 10 dana i vratila me doktorica s rijecima, "gospodjo, kad vec radite kontrolni bris, puno je bolje da ste sigurni u njegovu tacnost tj. da rezultat nije lazno negativan, a za to treba proci najmanje 20 dana.". i ja se lijepo okrenula i vratila za 10 dana. iako moj dr kaze da moze i malo manje. a u istim sam dilemama i sama, da provjerim da li sam rijesila streptokok, pa da mogu i ja u FET konacno.

----------


## Brunaa

*babygirl* nadam se, a ne znam što bih ti rekla, ako imaš si lufta (ne znam u kojoj ti je fazi ciklus) onda pričekaj i izvadi kak ti je dr rekao...

----------


## karla 1980

Dugo se nisam javljala... samo želim poželjeti puuuuuuuuuuno sreće svim curama a posebno onima koje su u postupcima u Mariboru.
U zagrljaju imamo predivnog dječaka kojeg smo "dobili" zahvaljujući njima.  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

hvala* karla 1980*  :Love:

----------


## snupi

Ne mojte se zezati sa brisevima, dok sam ja bila u Mariboru  bila  je cura ,kojoj  su pod punom stimulacijom inspuktirali 21 js , ali su  joj nasli neku bakteriju  i sav njen trud je završio u kanti za bioloki otpad,bacili su sve. Jer da ne bude imala komplikacije ako se primi a vec prije dvije godine je imala 36 godina.

----------


## Brunaa

> Ne mojte se zezati sa brisevima, dok sam ja bila u Mariboru  bila  je cura ,kojoj  su pod punom stimulacijom inspuktirali 21 js , ali su  joj nasli neku bakteriju  i sav njen trud je završio u kanti za bioloki otpad,bacili su sve. Jer da ne bude imala komplikacije ako se primi a vec prije dvije godine je imala 36 godina.


X

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ne mojte se zezati sa brisevima, dok sam ja bila u Mariboru  bila  je cura ,kojoj  su pod punom stimulacijom inspuktirali 21 js , ali su  joj nasli neku bakteriju  i sav njen trud je završio u kanti za bioloki otpad,bacili su sve. Jer da ne bude imala komplikacije ako se primi a vec prije dvije godine je imala 36 godina.


Molim? Pa o kojoj se to bakteriji radilo?

----------


## snupi

Mislim o Chlamidyi Trachomatis  ili Candididi  nisam 100 % sigurna.

----------


## snupi

Uglavnom nakon toga jos uvijek nije trudna. Ima 38 godina, da li su zahtjev za posvojenje ,pošto znate da  i same da koliko vam jajnih stanica inspuktiraju smanjuju vam rezerve i toliko vam skrate mengu i idete prije u meno pauzu.

----------


## Gabi25

> Uglavnom nakon toga jos uvijek nije trudna. Ima 38 godina, da li su zahtjev za posvojenje ,pošto znate da i *same da koliko vam jajnih stanica inspuktiraju smanjuju vam rezerve i toliko vam skrate mengu i idete prije u meno pauzu*.



Ovo je najveća zabluda MPO-a. Naime, svi mi početkom ciklusa imamo određeni broj antralnih folikula, ajmo uzeti za primjer ženu od 30 godina- hipotetski ona ih ima 10. Od tih 10, u prirodnom ciklusu razvit će se samo jedan folikul i jedna jajna stanica. Ostali folikuli će propasti.
Kada se žena stimulira određenim lijekovima tada se tim lijekovima potiče rast ovih ostalih folikula tako da oni ne propadaju nego rastu.
Iz tog razloga MPO, broj punktiranih jajnih stanica i broj folikula ne smanjuju rezerve i ne dovode do preuranjene menopauze.

snupi- zanima me kako su otkrili toj ženi tu bakteriju između punkcije i transfera? Mislim zvuči strašno baciti 21 js, baš strašno.

----------


## snupi

Bila je na punkciji zajedno sa mnom,kad su nas probudili dosla je do nas i rekla  koliko tko ima js . Ja sam ju pitala pa koliko ti imas ona je rekla 21 komad, a kad sam ja njoj rekla 3, osjecala se totalno grozno i pokislo. Imale smo transfer i jedna i druga nakon 3 dana. Kad su mučkali u labu js i  s  su nasli bakteriju. Došla je sva sretna  na transfer kao i ja koja je imala 3 komada,kad su joj rekli,da nista od transfera i da od njene ni jedne stanice nista totalno je potonula a i meni je bilo grozno . Rekli su joj dok to sanira moze ponovno u postupak i ponovno mora prolaziti stimulaciju. Nisam znala riječi kojima bi je utješila a poznale smo se tjedan dana.  I da su sve js su bacili i nisu htjeli riskirati da se  ako dođe do trudnoče da se plod ne zarazi . Nakon toga nije uspijela prirodno zanjeti ,cujemo  se 1 mjesecno,koliko navijam za sebe ,toliko navijam i za nju i žao mi je kaj je imala tak grozno iskustvo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

snupi a šta joj se j.s. nisu oplodile ili?

----------


## snupi

Mislim da ju nisu oplodili s obzirom da su joj našli beštiju kad su htjeli spojiti s i js.

----------


## snupi

Nisam ju nikad ni imala snage sve pitati ,što su joj zapravo sve rekli jer nisam  znala  kak da ju pitam s obzirom na situaciju koju je imala,mislim da je malo prebolno.

----------


## snupi

Nisam ju nikad ni imala snage sve pitati , ali mislim da ne  zbog beštije koja je nađena,mislim da je malo prebolno mi je bilo pitati.

----------


## snupi

ej kak zbrisati dva ista posta?

----------


## Brunaa

Drage Mariborčanke, upravo sam primila poziv od sestre Jasne, na žalos od FET-a ništa u ovom ciklusu, juečr sam na prvom UZV vidjela da imam cistu, poslala nalaz u MB i odgovor je takav kakav je... 

Curkama u postupku sretno!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Ajme Brunaa, baš mi je žao... :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Brunna ,žao mi je  kaj je tak ispalo, idemo dalje u nove pobjede!  Drži se!!

----------


## Brunaa

U planu je 12 mjesec već  :Wink:  pa da za Božić dobijemo predivan poklon  :Smile: 
Cure hvala na podršci.

----------


## Runa

Ajoj, Brunaa  :Love:  Žao mi je.

Inače, poslali su nam protokol danas i transfer bi trebao biti 12. ili 15. 11. Naravno, ako sve bude u redu i neću morati odgoditi. A stvari se kompliciraju i kompliciraju...  :Sad: 

Pitam se je li pametno biti na bolovanju za vrijeme stimulacija? Prakticira li se to? Znam da nakon transfera treba odmirovati par dana. radim u školi, svaki dan sam našpanana, klinci, roditelji, razredništvo...mislim  ću puknuti. Ni inače baš nisam flegma tip. Baš me bedara pere.

----------


## lana2401

> Ajoj, Brunaa  Žao mi je.
> 
> Inače, poslali su nam protokol danas i transfer bi trebao biti 12. ili 15. 11. Naravno, ako sve bude u redu i neću morati odgoditi. A stvari se kompliciraju i kompliciraju... 
> 
> Pitam se je li pametno biti na bolovanju za vrijeme stimulacija? Prakticira li se to? Znam da nakon transfera treba odmirovati par dana. radim u školi, svaki dan sam našpanana, klinci, roditelji, razredništvo...mislim  ću puknuti. Ni inače baš nisam flegma tip. Baš me bedara pere.




anyx  imam pitanje dal si uzimala gonal f ili menopure???i di ste kupovale cure inekcije????šta mislite o mađarskim inekcijama ja sam danas primila protokol za 11mj 2012 pijel logest od ovog mjeseca..
i da htjela sam pitati kako ste reagirale na sve te hrpetine inekcija??????pusaaaa nedajmo se ima nas puno stakvim problemima...kad tad će doći naše sunce

----------


## Runa

hoće, Lana, hoće :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

> i da htjela sam pitati kako ste reagirale na sve te hrpetine inekcija??????


*lana2401* imaš temu posvećenu reakcijama na stimulacije http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24826-S...uspojave/page3

----------


## babygirl

zao mi je bruna  :Undecided:   :Love:  aBd da drugi put bude bolje.

----------


## lana2401

Ima li koga da ide u 11mj u sloveniju na ivf??????????

----------


## Runa

> Ima li koga da ide u 11mj u sloveniju na ivf??????????


Idem ja ako mi brisevi budu dobri...

----------


## Nana Mo

i ja sam u Mariboru u 11mjesecu.....jel vama u protokolu zadnja kontr. 24.10. mozda

----------


## Runa

Da, Nana Mo, 24.10. Bar meni, a pretpostavljam i lani.

----------


## Nana Mo

SUper ....vec par dana zovem Jasnu nije mi jasan ovaj protokol al nikako da mi odgovori ...pa da tebe Runa pitam ....kad trebamo biti gore na uzv...prosli put sam prvi uzv radila u svog doktora i oni su mi tako odredili terapiju i tek nakon 5 dana gonala bila sam u mariboru ...a sad mi nista nije jasno ..

----------


## Runa

Hej, Nana Mo!
Koliko sam ja shvatila, uzv je između 26. i 29. 10. u Mariboru, a mi trebamo javiti kad nam paše. Mi smo se izjasnili za 27.u subotu, ali nisu nam još vratili mejl. Tražili smo i da nam naruče gonale/ menopure i cetrotide. Mislim da su i napisali da će se javiti poslije 15.10.

----------


## Nana Mo

Hvala ti Runa .....i ja sam tako shvatila .....al sam se nadala prvom uzv u Mostaru .....ja sam menopur narucila u Zg ,a centrotide cu kupiti kod njih kao i prosli put .....vidimo se gore jos malo  :Smile: )))

----------


## Brunaa

*Nana Mo* sretno! Nama su dali na izbor da možemo prvi UZV obaviti u mjestu ili kod njih kako želimo, ali mi smo se odlučili za MB jer nam je to bio prvi postupak...

----------


## snupi

Nove/stare Mariborke , sretno Vam u novim podhvatima

----------


## Nana Mo

Hvala cure na lijepim zeljama ....Runa samo da ti javim zvala me teta Jasna i dogovorili smo se prvi uzv kod mog doktora a u Mariboru sam tek 05.11.

----------


## snupi

Nana Mo kome ides dr Vlaisavljeviću ili dr Reljiću?

----------


## Runa

*snupi*, hvala! Kako tebi ide u Petrovoj?

*Nana Mo*, super da ste se uspjeli čuti. Ja do Mb imam max 2 sata vožnje tako da ću ja tamo,a i imam ih za pitati ponešto. Držite se cure! 

*Bruna*, FET u planu uskoro?

----------


## snupi

Dobro za sad dobila ljekove i to konjsku dozu. Počinjem u 11. mjesecu, drugi dan ciklusa i   to prva 3 dana sa 5 menopura, zatim ostala 3 dana po 3 menopura, nakon toga uvz  i dalje ne znam da li budem trebala još koji lijek.

----------


## snupi

Nadam se da mi tijelo bude dobro reagiralo na lijek i da ne budem imala hiperstimulaciju? Niste na druženju ,ja  sam htjela ići ali danas sam popodne  na poslu pa tu itam virnem što ima novoga.

----------


## Runa

Nadam se da ćeš biti dobro, ma sigurno hoćeš. Meni je to prvi put put i pojma nemam ni o čemu. Znam koje lijekove ću uzimati, ali koliko čega - misterij. Valjda će procijeniti prof. V. na uzv. Druženje je sjajna ideja, ali ja nisam iz zg pa mi nije zgodno. ali zavidim ekipi tamo....

----------


## snupi

Nisam ni ja i Zga imala sam namjeru otići i čakulati ali sam na poslu!

----------


## Runa

bumo drugi put :Dancing Fever:

----------


## snupi

Runa s obzirom na tvoje bumo ti si ondekud iz mojh krajeva?

----------


## Nana Mo

dr Vlaisavljevic a ti

----------


## Brunaa

> *Bruna*, FET u planu uskoro?


Runa planiramo planiramo, možda početkom 12 mj ako sve bude po planu.

----------


## snupi

Ja sam  dok sam bila  prvi put na ivf isto sam bila kod dr Vlaisavljevića,čovjek je super i cijela ekipa tamo., ali neke stvari su me iskreno malo razočarale s  obzirom da sve plačaš.Možda jesam pre kritična a li svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje.

----------


## Runa

hihi, ma *snupi*, moji roditelji su iz tvog kraja, ja sam iz zg prstena, ali godinu dana zivim u križevcima sa svojom boljom polovicom, a kž gravitiraju Vž itd... :lool: 
Što se Mb tiče, to je meni prvo iskustvo, i moram se složiti s tobom, snupi, očekivala sam daleko više od samih prvih konzultacija, a i nadalje, n.pr. da se referiraju na recimo moj viši TSH ili prolaktin, i općenito da me upute više u sve to jer me apsolutno nitko nije. Malo imam osjećaj da su površni. No, vrlo brzo sam naučila da ću tonu stvari naučiti sama i onda tražiti pomoć specijalista. Ali da ne čitam rodu, u sve ovo bih ušla totalno neupućena i _neservisirana._ Mislim da je i *Brunaa* u jednom postu poručila da kucamo na _prava vrata_. 
Ali, idem u Mb s ciljem da uspijem. I dat ću svoje povjerenje tim ljudima ( Prof. Vlaisavljević je iznimno drag i pozitivan ). Pa što bude...

----------


## snupi

Runa  sad češ se smijati, ja sam inaće rođena križevčanka ali sam se udala  za varaždinca i živim u Vžu već 9 godina.

----------


## Runa

> Runa  sad češ se smijati, ja sam inaće rođena križevčanka ali sam se udala  za varaždinca i živim u Vžu već 9 godina.


Ma ja ću poludjet :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

Možda se i poznajemo s obzirom da smo isto godište!! :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Možda. Ja sam ti inače Vrbovčanka. Selo do.  :Smile:

----------


## lana2401

hej cure da se ubacim mi smo u protokolu kod prof.veljka 11 mj.i sestra jasna nam je javila da ga nema nego u 12 mj da je prof relj...nešto  šta vi kažete???ovo nam je prvi put neznam sad nisam sigruna šta bi????pozz

----------


## MajaPOP

Lana, dr Reljic je jos bolja opcija,kako neke cure iz MB vele. Bez brige i sretno!

----------


## Nana Mo

Razgovarala sam sa tetom Jasnom dva puta neki dan nije mi nista spomenula ,,,,sto sad ,,,, MAja POP malo si me utjesila ,,,dal jos netko ima ikakvog iskustva sa dr Reljicem????

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, Maribor ima stvarno uigranu ekipu i nemojte brinuti tko će vam biti od liječnika.
Ionako se jako rijetko dogodi da vam jedan liječnik odradi sve- folikulometrije, punkciju i transfer.
Meni je na folikulometrijama bio Vlaisavljević, na punkciji Vilma Kovač a na transferu neka mlada doktorica, više joj se ne sjećam imena.
Svi ti liječnici su dobri i znaju raditi svoj posao.
Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nana Mo

hvala Gabi25

----------


## lana2401

neznam cure al ja kojko sam čula po zagrebu i cijelojhrvatsko da je prof. veljko broj 1 i da su svi dobri al da je on definitivno najnajbolji neznam po sebi al tako mi kažu u klinikama u hrvatskoj

----------


## Brunaa

> Lana, dr Reljic je jos bolja opcija,kako neke cure iz MB vele. Bez brige i sretno!





> Razgovarala sam sa tetom Jasnom dva puta neki dan nije mi nista spomenula ,,,,sto sad ,,,, MAja POP malo si me utjesila ,,,dal jos netko ima ikakvog iskustva sa dr Reljicem????


Sve pohvale za dr.Reljiča, mi smo komunicirali s njim preko sestre Jasne za sve dodatne nalaze koje smo radili (trombofilija, kad početi s pikanjem u stimuliranom, kad kod FET-a itd). Čovijek je stvarno divan i sve detaljno prođe s pacijentima.

Slažem se s *Gabi25*, svi su za pohvalu i mislim da se stvarno nema potrebe opterećivati tko će se potrefiti kada budete tamo, u sigurnim ste rukama!

----------


## lana2401

onda super  :Smile: ))

----------


## lana2401

Ovako molim sve koje mi mogu savjetovati šta odabrat za stimulaciju gonal f ili menopure??????bila bi vam zahvalna pusaaa svima

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Lana2401*, ja sam sva tri puta bila na kraćem protokolu s menopurima. Dobro sam reagirala s obzirom na godine (39), svaki put 5-6 jajnih stanica i od toga svaki put dva ili tri lijepa embrija. Nisam imala nuspojave, mislim da je i to važno. Nažalost, za gonale ne znam, i samu me uskoro čeka ta dvojba (na rasporedu smo u ožujku). Pitam se treba li mijenjati protokol na koji relativno dobro reagiraš (kažem relativno, jer na kraju ipak nije bilo trudnoće)?!
Eto, to je moje skromno iskustvo, nadam se da će se javiti još netko tko je probao i jedno i drugo. Baš i mene zanima...
Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> hej cure da se ubacim mi smo u protokolu kod prof.veljka 11 mj.i sestra jasna nam je javila da ga nema nego u 12 mj da je prof relj...nešto  šta vi kažete???ovo nam je prvi put neznam sad nisam sigruna šta bi????pozz


Sa dr Reljičem ne možeš fulat. Meni je on radio većinu folikulometrija i prvi transfer. Po mom iskustvu čak je i puno pristupačniji od dr V. Nemaš brige, u dobrim si rukama...

----------


## amyx

> Ovako molim sve koje mi mogu savjetovati šta odabrat za stimulaciju gonal f ili menopure??????bila bi vam zahvalna pusaaa svima



Sve ovisi o tvojim nalazima. Ja sam misla neko vrijeme da mi je svejedno , ali nije nikako. Meni osobno više odgovaraju gonali. menopur nikako...

----------


## Brunaa

Cure ja sam bila 2 puta na gonalima, super podnosim, reagirala super (11 JS) i to su mi predložili u MB (kao nuspojavu imala sam sitne dlačice na licu i ramenima al one s vremenom nestale tak da ništa strašno, i opet bih gonale).
Negdje na forumu sam pročitala da je menopur bolji za starije curke, kao da puno bolje reagiraju na stimulaciju.

----------


## Nana Mo

Drage zenice molim pomoc.....pod kontracepcijama sam danas lagano prokrvarila ,prije toga sam par dana imala tamno smedji iscjedak i bolove kao da cu dobiti pa sam povecala logest na dvije pilule ....inace moj ciklus je jako kratak ,a u protokolu mi pise da pijem logest do 24.11......panika me je uhvatila da necu izdrzati do tada ,imam osjecaj da ce svako malo vjestica stici.....dal je netko od vas imao nesto slicno.....prosli put kad sam bila u protokolu bio je samo smedji iscjedak a ne cista krv .... :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

Nana Mo najbolje je da pošalješ mail sestri Jasni.

----------


## Runa

Nana Mo, kako je?

----------


## Nana Mo

Danas je puno bolje ....manje me boli a iscjetka vise nema ....sto je bilo jucer ne znam al me prava panika uhvatila

----------


## Runa

Ajde, izdrži još do 24.  :fige:  Ja sam sva razdražljiva od tih pilula, i unatoč njima proizvela jedan 20mm folikul. Gin se zbog toga brine. Ne znam hoće li to otići kad prestanem uzimati Logest. U petak idemo u Mb na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Nana Mo

Runa ne brini , on ce otici sa menzisom ne brini pa mora ,,,,ja sam gore 5.11.,,,,a do 24 . cu valjda izdrzati ovo mi je najgori period ,,,sve podnesem super samo mi kontracepcije ne pasu ,,,ja osim sto placem i ujedam tako ne brini ima uvijek gorih  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

a kad si zadnji put imala m?

----------


## Runa

Oj snup,i, zemljakinjo!  :Smile:  Ako mene pitaš, 16.9. zadnja m. i nakon toga sam 22. 9. počela s Logestom prema rasporedu iz Mb. Ali ja malo ranije ovuliram i do tad mi je jajnik očito već složio jajnu stanicu koja uporno raste. Ali otići će to, zvala sam sestru Jasnu i nije bila zabrinuta. 

Vidim Nana Mo i ja smo opasne po okolinu. I ja malo cmizdrim, malo režim, malo grizem.  :voodoo:

----------


## snupi

I mislila sam da je ovulacija, kad je aspiracija?

----------


## Runa

29. 10. krećemo sa stimulacijom, 10. 11. aspiracija.

----------


## snupi

To je onda kratki protokol?

----------


## Runa

da, snupi, čini se da je kratki koliko sam čitala o tome.

inače, radila sam nalaz urina, katastrofa...  :Sad:  Leukociti, eritrociti, epitel, nešto bakterija. Provjerit ću bakterije. Cure, jel loš urin velika prepreka kod postupka. Razumijem ako izoliraju bakteriju, ali ostalo?

krvna slika ok.

ureaplazma i mikoplazma nula bodova, klamidiju još čekam nalaz, ali si mislim ako je nisam imala prije 6 mjeseci, nemam ni sad. Cure, jeste vi radile briseve na aerobe i anaerobe? ili se to možda isto vidi kod ovih briseva?

----------


## BigBlue

> Ajde, izdrži još do 24.  Ja sam sva razdražljiva od tih pilula, i unatoč njima proizvela jedan 20mm folikul. Gin se zbog toga brine. Ne znam hoće li to otići kad prestanem uzimati Logest. U petak idemo u Mb na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.


Ne bi te htjela razočarati, ali i ja sam ovulirala pod Logestom i menzes je došao ravno 15 dana od pucanja folikula (kao u prirodnom ciklusu), tako sam i menzes dobila puno kasnije.

Napravi cervikalne briseve na aerobe/anaerobe i urinokulturu, mada ne znam je li Mb insistira i na ovim sterilnim brisevima i UK. Ja bi svakako napravila sebe radi.

----------


## rozalija

Cure može li mi neko od vas poslati mail od sestre Jasne, ja imam neki mail koji je vjerovatno već van upotrebe, poslala sam joj davno poruku na mail ali ništa mi ne odgovara, pa mi treba mail na koji joj sada vi pišete.

Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Inesz

ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si

 :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Hvala, Big Blue. Drugi tjedan ću obavit te briseve, u četvrtak urinokulturu.

----------


## rozalija

> ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si



Hvala velika :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## lana2401

> Hvala velika


cure kolko ste platile uvz pregled u mariboru u kliničkom centru hvala?????

----------


## snupi

Ja ne , ja lani dok sam bila sam uvze napravila u Dugoj Vasi. Jer sam zbog posla mogla jedino popodne.

----------


## dixi 70

> cure kolko ste platile uvz pregled u mariboru u kliničkom centru hvala?????


Ultrazvuk u UKC Maribor je 75 eura ali to se plaća na kraju kada sve završiš,dobiješ račun i onda platiš sve skupa.
Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

dixi, jesi bila u psotupku u MB? koliko se čeka? prije godinu i pol čekalo se je godinu dana, je li se što promijenilo?

----------


## dixi 70

> dixi, jesi bila u psotupku u MB? koliko se čeka? prije godinu i pol čekalo se je godinu dana, je li se što promijenilo?


Bila sam u postupku u septembru,čeka se oko godinu dana ali ženama  starijim  od 40 godina izađu u susret ,tako da one dođu nared od 4-6 mjeseci.Ako si ti već bila kod njih onda ne čekaš toliko dugo.

----------


## Inesz

ja sam imala termin 7. mj ove godine i otkazala sam jer sam ostala trudna u Vinogradskoj u Zg...

ovo sa starijim od 40 mi je prva vijest... prije godinu i pol ja sam imala 40 i pol, ali su me uredno stavili na listu uz godinu dana čekanja.. bila sam tako sretna kad sam im pisal mail da otkazujem  ...

bit će prije da im se je smanjio broj pacijetica iz HR... pa se malo ranije može doći na red...

----------


## snupi

ja sam ga plačala lani 80 eura

----------


## snupi

Ja zna, da su ove iznad 36 imale uvijek malu prednost u mbu, ako si negdje zapisan u njihovom registru onda dođeš prije  na red od godine dana.

----------


## Runa

Ola, ladies 
Ja sutra u Mb na uzv. Jučer sam popila zadnji Logest, ali već dva dana krvarim. Kaj će mi uz krvarenje radit uzv? Kak to ide?

----------


## snupi

pa to doktorima nema veze a i budu vidjeli kakvo je stanje  endometrija i kad mogu tempirati ovulaciju. Sretno sutra!!

----------


## Runa

Hvala, snupi. A i oni se svačeg negledaju ... 

Ti isto uskoro krećeš sa stimulacijom, kaj ne? Kak ti se čini Petrova?

----------


## Runa

nagledaju

----------


## Brunaa

> Ola, ladies 
> Ja sutra u Mb na uzv. Jučer sam popila zadnji Logest, ali već dva dana krvarim. Kaj će mi uz krvarenje radit uzv? Kak to ide?


Runa i meni je bio uzv na 1 dan krvarenja i bilo mi je koma kako će to izgledati, i dr.je skužila da mi je velika nelagoda i onda mi veli da oni mole Boga da na prvom uzv već bude u tijeku krvarenje, da je to puno bolje za njih. A i jedan je cura bila kojoj nije počelo krvarenje, svejedno je obavila uzv, samo što je čekala da počme krvarenje i tada otpočela sa stimulacijom, dok sam ja recimo taj dan odmah počela sa stimulacijom. Bez brige, ništa strašno, naravno kad prođe  :Wink: 




> prije godinu i pol ja sam imala 40 i pol, ali su me uredno stavili na listu uz godinu dana čekanja.. bila sam tako sretna kad sam im pisal mail da otkazujem  ...





> Ja zna, da su ove iznad 36 imale uvijek malu prednost u mbu, ako si negdje zapisan u njihovom registru onda dođeš prije  na red od godine dana.


Kad smo ja i MM lani u 10 mj bili na konzultacijama za listu čekanja su  nam rekli da se trude da to bude od 8 do 12 mj, s tim da žene 40+ čekaju  6 mj otprilike. I mi smo došli na red točno za 8 mjeseci.

----------


## Brunaa

> cure kolko ste platile uvz pregled u mariboru u kliničkom centru hvala?????


75€ u UKC Maribor, 50€ u Nova Vas

----------


## 2hope

Cure samo da vas pozdravim...nas su u Mb 2010 pozvali nakon 8 mjeseci iako je prvobitno planirano nakon 12, i što me je ugodno iznenadilo u ove dvije godine nekoliko puta smo dobili mail radi dogovora za novi termin

----------


## Runa

Ova naša Bruna uvijek mudro zbori  :Naklon:  Hvala puno, za sve nas imaš uvijek neki savjet ili mudar osvrt. Vrijeme je da postaneš mama  :Yes:

----------


## snupi

Yes Petrova, krecem 09.11.

----------


## Inesz

> Kad smo ja i MM lani u 10 mj bili na konzultacijama za listu čekanja su  nam rekli da se trude da to bude od 8 do 12 mj, s tim da žene 40+ čekaju  6 mj otprilike. I mi smo došli na red točno za 8 mjeseci.


Uh kad se sjetim naših konzultacija u srpnju 2011...
bio mi je 11dpt 1. ICSI-ja iz Vinogradske, imala sam taj dan betu 37..

prof.  V. da  betu 37  11 dnt u  MB smatraju negativnom betom...
pregledao  me je i  u maternici neku točkicu  :Smile:  za koju nije mogao reći što je točno...(da, da...  :Smile:  ta točkica sada sjedi i igra se lopticom)...
na listu su nas stavili za godinu dana, srpanj 2012., nitko  nije spominjao mogućnost da budem na listi ranije radi visokih godina...

prof. V. ništa nisu značili nalazi FSH 6, lh 5 i AMH 24 pmol/l...
samo je gledao u moje godine-40 i pol... i radi mojih godina nije baš bio optimističan...

(morala sam ovo napisati, da malo sebi olakšam tu tramu nedavanja šansi za dijete radi mojih 40+...)

da samo znate kako sam bila sretna pred porod dok sam im slala mail da otkazujem postupak...

drage cure, želim vam da čim prije uspijete!  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> Ova naša Bruna uvijek mudro zbori  Hvala puno, za sve nas imaš uvijek neki savjet ili mudar osvrt. Vrijeme je da postaneš mama


Eh eh, sam Bog zna kad je vrijeme, ako mene pitaš davno bilo  :Wink:  samo nastojim podijeliti informacije koje bi mogle biti od koristi.

Baš sa MM maločas pričam, kako smo bili sretni kad smo saznali da imamo blastociste i da ćemo imati eskimiće, ono računaš super jer na FET se ne mora barem čekati kao na postupak i sad se okrenem unatarg, izbrojim...već 5 mjeseci prošlo, eskimići čekaju, a mi nećemo barem još 2 mjeseca na FET... Zavidim curama u postupku i svima želim sreću!

----------


## Runa

Odradila uzv, vidljiva 3 antralna folikula, prof. zadovoljan, kupili dio lijekova. gonal i cetrotide. I čekam ponedjeljak da krenem s pikanjem. 

Ne daj se Brunaa, brzo će vrijeme proći do sljedećih akcija!

----------


## Runa

Cure, gonale moram ili ne moram držati u frižideru?
Cetrotide ne moram, je li tako? 
 :Confused:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja gonale nisam a za cetrotide ne znam više napamet ali bolje ti drži u frižideru

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad sam pogledala za cetrotide na uputstvima piše držite na temp do 25 C znači ne treba u frižider ni on

----------


## lana2401

cure mi ćemo gonale f pen kupovati u mariboru dal zna ko cijenu????hitno???hvala

----------


## Brunaa

Gonale obavezno u frižider, čak vam u ljekarnoj odmah ponude onaj mali putnički frižider da ih tu držite dok dođete doma. A cetrotide ne treba u frižider.

----------


## Brunaa

> cure mi ćemo gonale f pen kupovati u mariboru dal zna ko cijenu????hitno???hvala


lekarna.nova-vas@mb-lekarne.si mail od ljekarne u Novoj Vasi pa možeš poslati upit, vratit će to brzo. Mi smo također kupovali gonal u penu al se ne sjećam točno cijene, uglavnom kad smo preračunali to i uporedili s gonalom običnim tu količinu u HR ispalo je nešto sitno povoljnije taj pen u MB, a puno je jednostavnije za pikati se.

----------


## Brunaa

Ovu su cijene koje sam našla zapisane, al nemam za gonal u penu:

Gonal F 75: 31,89 evra,
    Menopur 75 a 10 amp: 187,40 evra,
    Cetrotide 0,25: 39,55 evra.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako se radi o penu onda mora u frižider ako je ona otopina + prah (takvu sam ja imala) onda ne mora može biti do +25 C

----------


## Brunaa

Meni su oba puta strogo naglasili da ide u frižider, i pen i otopina+prah.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma daj?

----------


## Brunaa

Pen smo kupovali u MB i mi smo odmah sa sobom donijeli mali frižider (ručni) i oni nas pitaju jel imamo, a ove cure koje nisu imale kupile su u ljekarnoj odmah. A otopina+prah smo kupovali u Metkoviću i kad smo telefonski zvali odmah su nam rekli da ponesemo sa sobom frižider.

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni nisu nikad tako sugerirali i čitala po internetu isto ne piše da mora biti u frižideru ukoliko namjeravaš potrošiti u mjesec dana, jedino ako je vani velika vrućina (iznad 25)

----------


## Brunaa

Možda ima veze s vrućinom, jer to u Metkoviću je bilo krajem 6 mjeseca kad dobro žeže  :neznam:  uglavnom ja uvijek preupitam pa radim kako mi kažu.

----------


## Runa

Hm, ja ću vam prepisati cijenu s računa. Inače moram uzimati 150 IE gonala F.

Gonal-f ( pen) 300 IE/ 0,5 ml ---- 126, 52 eurića (meni je to dakle za 2 dana)
Gonal -f ( pen) 900 IE/ 1,5 ml ---- 332, 89 eurića (6 dana)
e sad ko hoće nek računa... :Wink: 

jučer kupili i sad su u frižideru  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Inace da vam velim sve koje kupujete lijekove u Sloveniji možete tražiti povrat poreza ali to trebate reči dok kupujete lijek. ja sam lani potrošila 1000 eura na ljekove u Mb za postupak od toga sam dobila 900 kn povrat poreza.  I ako uzimate povrat nemojte zaboraviti to ovjeriti na hrvatskoj i slovenskoj carini.

----------


## lana2401

> inace da vam velim sve koje kupujete lijekove u sloveniji možete tražiti povrat poreza ali to trebate reči dok kupujete lijek. Ja sam lani potrošila 1000 eura na ljekove u mb za postupak od toga sam dobila 900 kn povrat poreza.  I ako uzimate povrat nemojte zaboraviti to ovjeriti na hrvatskoj i slovenskoj carini.


runa imam pitanje za tenbe meni bude trebalo između 20-25 gonala f pen kolko onda komada ili čega kak se to kupuje da si mogu približno cjenu izračunati?????i u kojoj ljekarni kupuješ???

----------


## Runa

Heh, sad, lana... Kod mene stvari stoje ovako. Ja moram svaki dan do 5.11. kad idem u Mb opet uzimati 150 jedinica gonala. Zato su mi dali 1 pen gonala od 900 jedinica i jedan pen od 300. Gore sam navela cijene istih. E, ako ti trebaš svaki dan npr. 225 jedinica, onda bi tebi tebi jedan pen od 900 bio za 4 dana ako me shvaćaš. Jedino što ne znam kakvih sve penova ima, odnosno od koliko jedinica. Drugačije ti ne znam objasniti.

----------


## Runa

i da, mi smo bili u ukc na ultrazvuku, u bolnici, a u blizini kod ulaza na parkiralište ima ljekarna i ne možeš ju fulati. Čak i sami podsjete na povrat poreza, moraš dati putovnicu i malo pričekati.

----------


## tuzna sestrica

pozdrav svima
da li znate koliko se dugo ceka na prvi razgovor i konsultacije u Mariboru kada im se posalje mail i koliko treba cekati da se dodje na biopsiju mm.

hvala puno

----------


## Runa

Mi smo čekali mjesec ili dva na konzultacije od prvog kontakta.

----------


## Runa

Cure, kako ste? Mariborke i ostale... Ja se bockam sama i pitam se radim li to dobro. Kako se vi snalazite? Kolke su vam doze gonala?

----------


## Nana Mo

Runa i ja sam ti sama ista .....al valjda je dobro ......ja sam na 2 menopura i veceras pocela sa centroditom u ponedjeljak uzv u 15:45 vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

> Runa i ja sam ti sama ista .....al valjda je dobro ......ja sam na 2 menopura i veceras pocela sa centroditom u ponedjeljak uzv u 15:45 vidimo se


Mi smo u 16.15, ali doći ćemo ranije. Cetrotide mi dala šogorica, medicinska sestra. Vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

Runa, Nana Mo i ostale Slovenke sretno Vam! 
I ja bi s vama  :No:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Runa

Brunaa, hvala! 
A i ti ćeš se brzo veseliti postupku  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Runa   imas li kavih  novosti?

----------


## Runa

O, da. U 19.00 primila stopericu, u četvrtak ujutro punkcija. Tri dana ranije od očekivanog. Veli Vlaisavljević da na jednom jajniku imamo nogometnu momčad, na drugom košarkašku.  :Smile:  Nadam se da će sve biti dobro. Popila sam sam jedan normabel jer sam našpanana i sad sam suuuuper.

----------


## Runa

Nana Mo? Kako je tebi prošlo u srijedu? Mi smo stigli poslije 4...

----------


## Inesz

sretno!

----------


## Runa

Hvala, Inesz!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Sretno, *Runa*!

----------


## Runa

Curke, hvala vam! Pegluckam si stvari, idemo danas u Mb prenoćiti jer sutra prije 7 već moramo biti tamo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Sretno Runa*

----------


## boss

cure imam par pitanja vezanih za dr resa postojna, pa ako koja ima odgovor bila bi zahvalna.
interesuje me ima li iko mail na koji mogu da ih kontaktiram, ako ko zna cijene icsi i tesa , koliko se ceka na postupak, i bilo kakve druge informacije vezane za ovog doktora.

----------


## Inesz

Runa, kako je?  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

primoz.res@neplodnost.com
tu sam ja uvjek slala mail.
Konzultacije su 100eura,IVF/ICSI 1100, tese mi se cini ne radi;ljekove mozes kupiti kod njega ili se snaci sama(cijenu ce ti reci na konzultacijama)
FET je 500.
Uglavnom poslije konzultacija odmah sljedeci ciklus mozes u postupak.
Tako je bilo prije godinu i pol.

----------


## lasta

A da na UZ se kod njega(kada si u postupku) ide od 5 do 7 ujutro u Ljubljanu-konzultacije isto.
Postupak je u Postojni.
Kod njega ti je sve brzo,kao na traci.

----------


## lasta

Pisem racjepkano jer ne stignem od mrvice
tel +385 1 510 68 00

----------


## boss

lasta hvala ti puno nisam ocekivala tako brz odgovor, meni treba tesa iliti po nasem obicna punkcija a on to radi.
interesuje me jos ako si bila kod njega jel tesko bez anestezije, mislim koliko to traje kad se radi na zivo.

----------


## lasta

A ja ti povrsno citam jer ova galami...pa ni ne kuzim...ponekad se malo zanesem  :Cool: 
Mene punkcija nije boljela mada ima cura kojima je bilo bolno. Od kada sam usla unutra pa se skinula pa punkcija,malo lezanje,oblacenje niti pola sata. MMje rekao dr. da umirem od straha pa je ovaj pricao samnom cijelo vrijeme,brzo je proslo. Imala sam 9 j.stanica.
Kada sam izasla iz ordinacije popila sam nesto za bolove.

----------


## boss

i interesuje me jos kolika puta se ide kod njega i koliko se ostaje tamo. cisto radi organizacije slobodnih dana i godisnjeg.

----------


## lasta

mislila sam da vam treba micro tese

----------


## lasta

2 dan ciklusa,8dc,i sada da li smo isli jos jedamput ili ne prije punkcije nisam sigurna,dan punkcije i tada se dogovorite da li ce transfer biti 3 ili 5 dan,bar je nas pitao. 
A i da svaki UZ je 35 eura.

----------


## lasta

Evo isla sam malo kopati po papirima. 2dc mi je bio 20.02 a transfer 9.03.S obzirom da sam u Puli mi smo putovali po potrebi.Ovo ti moze sluziti okvirno koliko bi vam dana trebalo ako bi sve bilo idealno.

----------


## boss

mi smo daleko pa nam se ne isplati putovati svaki put na pregled , apuno nam je uzeti 15 dana godisnjeg skoro neizvodljivo. nadam se da cemo uspjeti negkako izorganizovati . jel tvoja princeza iz postojne

----------


## lasta

:Yes:  
ma pretpostavila sam da niste blizu zato sam isla traziti po papirima koliko je nama to trajalo.
Vi ne morate ici na blastice,mozete traziti transfer 3 dan,to vam je 2 dana manje.

----------


## lasta

a ljekovi su nas dosli 1000 eura,to smo kod njega uzimali

----------


## boss

znaci sa 3000 eura se sve moze zavrsiti.

----------


## lasta

Da moze,malo kasnim jer mrvica jede.

----------


## Runa

> Runa, kako je?


Evo nas doma. 14 js. Malo me boli, a tome pridonosi i moj zatvor. Pokušavam to riješiti sa suhim šljivama.
Transfer bi trebao biti u utorak, 5. dan, ako će sve ići kako treba. Ako bude drugačije, zvat će nas.  :Smile: 
Hvala na podršci  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

kada odes na konzultacije dr ce ti odmah reci koliko bi vas cca dosao postupak,dati ce vam papir gdje vam je odredio terapiju i kada zelite pocnete.
mi smo poceli nakom 6 mjeseci

----------


## lasta

Bravo Runa,sada legni i odmori a mi vibramo za tulum

----------


## boss

hvala ti lasta za sve informacije , runa sa srecom

----------


## Runa

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Bravo Runa , znaci da si imala dobro pogođenu terapiju  i najvjerovatnije budes imala i smrzliće!!!

----------


## Runa

Thanks, snupi. Nadam se da bude dobro i da bude i koji smrzlić.  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* sretno, i smrzlić za bracu ili seku  :Yes:

----------


## karla 1980

SRETNO Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Biti će smrzlića sigurno, mi smo imali 16 js, 2 blastice vratili i 7 eskimića nas još čeka. Samo pozitivno dalje!  :Smile: 
Imamo predivnog dječaka, postupak u Mb. Uskoro idemo po seku ili bracu!

----------


## Runa

*2 hope*  hvala.

Karla 1980, stvarno se nadam da bude ok. Dakle, prošle godine te je razveselio bebač  :Wink:  To ti je bio prvi postupak? I daj mi reci, jel se na transfer
nosi spavaćica i sve kao za punkciju?

----------


## 2hope

Runa, koliko se ja sjećam nosiš spavaćicu, miruje se mislim oko sat vremena, sjećam se da je prof.V ubacio i utrogestane jer mi je bilo vrijeme ubrzo nakon transfera, M za to vrijeme išao platiti račun

----------


## Runa

Jes, i  ja već sad moram trpati utrogestane, 3x2 dnevno.

----------


## 2hope

I ja sam tako s utrogestanima odmah nakon punkcije....taj puta su zvali sve iz moje grupe 3. dan nakon punkcije, to su nam odmah rekli nakon punkcije, ali neki su dobili samo informacije o broju oplođenih i vratili se 5. dan na transfer
Tako da se ne brineš ako te pozovu ranije.

----------


## 2hope

Htjela sam još reći, u toj mojoj skupini bilo nas je low respondera i onih s lijepom brojkom stanica, ali nas sve odlučili svejedno pozvati 3. dan

----------


## karla 1980

To nam je bio 6ti postupak ukupno. Drugi u Mb (prvi puta nismo imali smrzlića) i 4 smo imali u HR.
Poneseš pidjamu, papuće.. koliko se sjećam, ponesi utogestane na transfer, dr ih odmah poslije transfera ubaci.

----------


## Runa

Aha. Hvala na informacijama cure. Utrogestane bi svakako zaboravila  :Laughing:

----------


## Brunaa

draga *Runa* isčekujemo te sa lijepim vijestima... Zna li tko šta je s *Nana Mo*?

----------


## fridacha

pozdrav,
je li ima tko da ide u mb po dugom protokolu?ja počinjem u pon sa decapaptylima...
Runa,jesi li imala anesteziju za punkciju i kako je nakon-mirovanje? sretno tebi i ostalim curama :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ja dik sam lani bila sam  prvo femoden/ to su kontracepcija/ , zatim decapaptil i najon toga gonali- Počinjala sam od 7 dana ciklusa. Anesteziju tražiš u MBu ali ju dodatno plačaš , naravno ako ju želiš.  Nakon punkcije ležiš od njih sat i pol i onda  možeš doma.

----------


## Runa

Hej, Brunaa!  :Wink: 

Bok snupi i fridacha. Ja sam bila u kratkom protokolu, a čini mi se i svi iz moje grupe, ne znam zašto. Za anesteziju me uopće nije pitao, kao podrazumijevalo se da svi to koriste. (Osim alergičnih). Ja sam ga na folikulometriji  čak i pitala jel će me uspavati za punkciju pa je rekao da kod mene drugačije nikako ni ne bi išlo ( valjda zbog broja folikula ). Mi smo isto odležale neka 2 sata. A doma su rekli da mirujemo u smislu da ne pretjeramo s nekom aktivnošću, ne idemo na jogging i slično. Ja mirujem još od početka stimulacije jer su me naprosto jajnici previše boljeli, nisam mogla hodati. I sad me boli + opstipacija od svega toga valjda.

----------


## snupi

Runa koliko komada je na kraju bilo?

----------


## Runa

14 js. Na folikulometriji se činilo više, možda su neki folikuli bili prazni...

----------


## Nana Mo

evo i mene ....danas sam bila na punkciji....folikul je samo jedan i nadam se vrijedan....dr.veljko je predlozio da odustanemo i za 3mj dodjemo jer sam bas lose odreagirala na stimulaciju ,al nismo odustali idemo do kraja pa svi smo nastali od jednog...runa zao mi je sto se nismo upoznale

----------


## Runa

Nana Mo, nadam se da si dobro. Ako bude sve po planu, mi stižemo na transfer u utorak u 1, a ako je tebi transfer u utorak, onda još ima prilike da se upoznamo.
Što se tiče ovog tvojeg jednog...ja znam za puno slučajeva s jednim jedinim i bio je dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Nana Mo,
sretno...
evo kod mene je u 41. godini bio jedan ali vrijedan embrij!

Što kaže dr Veljko zašto samo 1 folikul u stimulaciji? Koliko i kakvu si stimulaciju imala?
Tnx

----------


## Inesz

> 14 js. Na folikulometriji se činilo više, možda su neki folikuli bili prazni...


Čitala sam o tzv praznim folikulima, naime folikuli nisu prazni, u njima jest jajna stanica, ali nekad se aspiracijom ne može doći do te jajne stanice iz više različitih razloga. npr.  jajna stanica se zalijepi za stijenku folikula i tamo ostane, aspiriranoj folikularnoj tekućini onda nema jajne stanice...

----------


## Runa

> Čitala sam o tzv praznim folikulima, naime folikuli nisu prazni, u njima jest jajna stanica, ali nekad se aspiracijom ne može doći do te jajne stanice iz više različitih razloga. npr.  jajna stanica se zalijepi za stijenku folikula i tamo ostane, aspiriranoj folikularnoj tekućini onda nema jajne stanice...


Aha. Evo i ja sam sad pročitala.  :Wink:  Svašta se tu nauči. Hvala, Inesz. A kako je tvoje djetešce?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Nana Mo i Runa, sretno! :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> 14 js. Na folikulometriji se činilo više, možda su neki folikuli bili prazni...


zlatna sredina  :Smile: 




> evo i mene ....danas sam bila na punkciji....folikul je samo jedan i nadam se vrijedan....dr.veljko je predlozio da odustanemo i za 3mj dodjemo jer sam bas lose odreagirala na stimulaciju ,al nismo odustali idemo do kraja pa svi smo nastali od jednog...runa zao mi je sto se nismo upoznale


ma to će biti pravi borac vjerujem  :Smile:  Nana Mo da li si i prvi puta slabo reagirala na stimulaciju i kakva ti je stimulacija ovaj put bila?

----------


## Nana Mo

hvala cure na lijepim zeljama.....prvi put 4 js....ista stimulacija menopur i centrotide....prvih dana po dva a poslje po tri....s tim da mi radi samo desni jajnik ....dr veljko smatra kako cemo morati mjenjat protokol malo pojacati na pocetku stimulacije al mislim da nece biti potrebno jer ovaj folikul ce da nas obraduje  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Hvala Kyra i Brunaa i svi...
Nana Mo, držim fige za nas obje :fige:  :fige:

----------


## 2hope

Nana Mo i Runa sretno

----------


## Runa

*2hope*, hvala ti.  :Heart: 

Ja sutra idem vjerojatno ranije jer me bole jajnici, mjehur...pojma nemam više, pa će mi napravit neke pretrage i možda uzv.
Nadam se da nikakva dijagnoza neće biti prepreka transferu sutra.  :Sad:

----------


## 2hope

Runa,  :fige:  da ide sve po planu

----------


## Kyra Ars

Joj Runice, vjerojatno ti je hiperstimulacija. Ali nadam se da će  transfer ipak ići po planu. Držim fige!

----------


## snupi

ma mi smo pozitiva i znamo da je kod Rune sve ok.

----------


## Brunaa

Runa hrabro dalje...




> Joj Runice, vjerojatno ti je hiperstimulacija. Ali nadam se da će  transfer ipak ići po planu. Držim fige!


A kod tebe ide sve po planu vidim  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

cure sretno!
Runa,
za transfer ~~~~

----------


## Runa

Hvala vam curke!  :Heart: 

evo, transfer odrađen i doveli smo jednog maličkog doma  :Smile: 

beta-26.11.

----------


## Runa

i drž'te se  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

Lijepo Runa, nadam se da su i bolovi slabiji

----------


## Kyra Ars

> evo, transfer odrađen i doveli smo jednog maličkog doma 
> 
> beta-26.11.


Bravo Runa!  :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

E, da. prekjučer sam odležala čitav dan pa su bolovi bili slabiji. Inače, prije transfera smo imali razgovor s dr. reljicem ( Vlaisavljevića nema) zbog mojih problema. totalno me isprepadao jer se njemu činilo kao infekcija ili unutarnje krvarenje, a hiper stavio po strani. Obavili smo krvne pretrage i urin, pregledao me uzv i rekao da je sve ok. Jajnici povećani, osobito desni i nešto malo tekućine je primjetio, ali to je zanemarivo, i odlučio se napraviti transfer. Hvala Bogu! Ali toliko sam se isprepadala da me glava boljela i sva sam se tresla. 2 blastice su nam zamrznuli jučer, 3 bi trebali danas (?). Ugl. dobro je prošlo, moj najdraži me dočekao s ružom i gomilom hrane koju sam naručila :Smile: 
Od noći imam blage grčeve, poput najblažih ( mojih ) menstrualnih, ali nadam se da će biti ok.

*Kyra Ars*, vidim da si ti aktivna u Splitu. U kojoj si fazi i jel si u Mb na čekanju? ( da ga otkantaš zbog uspješnog splita  :Wink: 

*2hope*, jel ti to nešto spremna za Petrovu? 

Sorry, djevojke, ne mogu ovih dana sve poloviti. Hvala vam puno na podršci i puno vam sreće želim i šaljem :Kiss:

----------


## 2hope

Runa drago mi je da su se bolovi smirili....super za smrzliće
Ja sam ti u IVF centru, imamo isti dan betu  :Smile: , samo ja mislim da ću ipak 27.11., jer ne idem u svom mjestu to odraditi, odnosno ako idem čekam nalaz.

----------


## Runa

Ma to! Ja navijam zdušno za te bete 26!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Runa, drago mi je da su se bolovi smirili... I super, koliko mališa na čekanju! Da, ja sam odlucila prekratit vrijeme čekanju MB jednim IVF-om u Citu. Joj, kad bi bar bilo da je to - TO! Ajde sad odmaraj i sve laganini... Pozdrav

----------


## Runa

pa lijepe se stvari u zadnje vrijeme dešavaju, ajd nek i nama  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Runa, drago mi je da su se bolovi smirili... I super, koliko mališa na čekanju! Da, ja sam odlucila prekratit vrijeme čekanju MB jednim IVF-om u Citu. Joj, kad bi bar bilo da je to - TO! Ajde sad odmaraj i sve laganini... Pozdrav


Navijam da otkažeš Maribor  :Smile:  Da ima napišeš: hvala, ali otkazujem jer sam trudna!!!

Joj draga sa kakvim guštom sam im pisala mail da otkazujem jer uskoro trebam roditi. Imala sam dogoveren Maribor u lipnju, a rodila u ožujku.

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Navijam da otkažeš Maribor  Da ima napišeš: hvala, ali otkazujem jer sam trudna!!!
> 
> Joj draga sa kakvim guštom sam im pisala mail da otkazujem jer uskoro trebam roditi. Imala sam dogoveren Maribor u lipnju, a rodila u ožujku.


Uh, Inesz, da bar... Nadamo se... 
Mogu samo zamisliti  sreću objave.  :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

Od 2dpt mi se javljaju grčevi poput menstrualnih, noću, dosta intenzivno, uz križobolju. Danas su se protegnuli i na jutarnje sate pa se ne mičem iz kreveta, a kad mi pobjegne utrić odmah pomislim da krvarim.  :Sad:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Runa, pokušaj ne misliti na simptome. Kod mene je u svakom postupku bilo drukčije, a nije bilo trudnoće. Ono što svi znamo sigurno jest da pravila nema. Zato, polako, dan po dan, znam da je teško, ali pokušaj se ne opterećivati.  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Pokušat ću. Sretno na punkciji  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*Runa*  :fige:  *Nana Mo*

Ima li tko da će uskoro put Maribora?

----------


## lana2401

> *Runa*  *Nana Mo*
> 
> Ima li tko da će uskoro put Maribora?


idemo ja 26.11. na uvz.
od ponedjeljka  12.11.pikamo decapeptyl
 od 26.11.kontrola uvz i početak gonal f pen...
nadamo se da bude sve ok prošlo ima koga još

----------


## Runa

lana, ti si onda u dugom protokolu?
nisi li ti trebala isto u studenom u postupak? Sretno!  :Smile: 

*Bruna*, hvala, hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

Cure u postupcima i čekalice bete SRETNOOOOOO! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lana2401

> Cure u postupcima i čekalice bete SRETNOOOOOO! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da trebala sam titi u 11 al sam se prebacila za 12 bolje nam odgovara..kakva je razlika između kratkog i dugog protokola???

----------


## Brunaa

I ja sam se ukrcala u vlakić za Maribor  :Smile:  vještica stigla, prvi uzv prošao ok, čekamo daljnje upute i put MB po svoje smrzliće...

lana2401, Nana Mo, Runa sretno svim!

----------


## lana2401

> I ja sam se ukrcala u vlakić za Maribor  vještica stigla, prvi uzv prošao ok, čekamo daljnje upute i put MB po svoje smrzliće...
> 
> lana2401, Nana Mo, Runa sretno svim!


molim curke koje su imale u mariboru punkciju pod anestezijom da mi kažu dal su radile kakve pretrage internističke ili baš ništa i kakva je to  bila anestezija maskom ili venozna i kakvi su dojmovi ???hvala

----------


## Runa

*karla*, hvala  :Wink: 

Jupi, *Brunaa* :D

*Lana,* dobiješ formular za popuniti koji je namijenjen anesteziologu (alergije, lijekovi koje uzimaš i sl.). Ubodu te u venu i lijepo zaspiš. Skroz su fini i dragi. Malo odspavaš i drugi tren te već bude  :Wink:

----------


## lana2401

znači ništa staršno?

----------


## Runa

> znači ništa staršno?


uopće nije strašno. Ja sam se isto toga najviše bojala, ali stvarno je bezazleno. Bit će sve dobro.  :Wink:

----------


## lana2401

> uopće nije strašno. Ja sam se isto toga najviše bojala, ali stvarno je bezazleno. Bit će sve dobro.


ok onda,još  još 5 dana i počinjemo s gonalima i onda uskoro na s čeka punkcija nadamo se da bude sve ok i da bude sve išlo bez većih problema ovo je naš prvi ivf i odma smo se odlučili za maribor nadamo se veeelllikoj srećici-...
sretno svima

----------


## snupi

Lana sretno sa pikanjem i sto vide folikula napikaj. a  što se tiće anestezije i slovenije nemaš razlog za brige  osim ako " imaš žile koje pucaju i ne vide ti se"- dobro uhodani tim.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Zanima me, čisto informativno, jer nadam se da mi neće trebati  :Wink:  - koja je alternativa anesteziji, ništa ili ipak daju neki koktelčić?

Cure, sretno svima.  :Smile: 
Runa, kako si, kako prolaze dani?
Brunaa  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

gle ne znam ali znam samo da ti je u cijenu u postupka uračunata anestezija, jedino ako si alergična koji  sastojak ljieka onda ne znam kaj dobijes

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala ti Snupi. Ma nisam alergična, nego se mislim... Danas mi je 2dnt, kući sam i imam previše vremena. :Smile:   Kako sam stara koka, uglavnom sam na kratkom protokolu i dobiijem malo folikula, izdržim punkciju s malo apaurina i voltarena. 
Ali ponavljam, nadam se da mi neće ni trebati, da će se moja mrvica ovaj put izboriti. Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Pozdrav, djeve  :Smile: 

Baš bi bilo lijepo da nam se svima sve posloži i da  šećemo s trudničkim trbuščićima po našem selu  :Wink: 

Inače, ja sam ok. Već me par dana ništa ne boli i već zaboravila kako je to dobar osjećaj. Doma sam i ljenčarim, brojim dane do bete...

 :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

> molim curke koje su imale u mariboru punkciju pod anestezijom da mi kažu dal su radile kakve pretrage internističke ili baš ništa i kakva je to  bila anestezija maskom ili venozna i kakvi su dojmovi ???hvala


Nikakve pretrage se ne rade po pitanju anestezije, popuni se samo upitnik kako je napisala Runa. Anestezija je venozna, posle se osjećaš super, nemaš pojma ni da si bio pod anestezijom, barem ja nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, cijeli dan posle vrljala po Mariboru.
 104,20 € košta i nisam se ni mislila hoću li je uzimati, nego sam se počastila s njom  :Smile:  I da opet idem obvezno bih je uzela.
*Kyra Ars* kakva su to pitanja o anesteziji???  :Shock:  pa ti si trudna!  :Kiss:

----------


## fridacha

pozz svima,
je li netko od cura u dugom protokolu ovaj mj u mb vadio estradiol? pitam jer sam ja trebala u kratki protokol al sam imala nekakvu cistu pa su me poslali vadit E2.i bio je previsok(iako u granicama normale-za njih treba biti skroz na donjoj granici..) pa sam sad u dugom i na decapeptylu od 12.11. al opet moram ovih dana vadit E2..  sretno svim curama

----------


## ivanica86

Pozdrav svima! Evo ja 28.11. idem prvi puta na konzultacije kod prof Vlaisavljevica, a imam rezervirani termin za 4. mjesec! Dvije godine pokusavamo, u sustini nema problema ali nema bebice!  :Sad:  odlucila sam se za ivf odmah uMb.  Bila sam na jednoj inseminaciji u Zg, al nista od toga i tada sam odlucilla necu vise cekati, idem na ovo i valjda cu i ja docekati tu svoju ljubav  :Smile: )) zanima me dali na konzultacijama radi ultrazvuk ili samo razgovarate i dogovarate se?ne znam, malo mi se cini prerano konzultacije s obzirom da je postupak planiran tek u 4. mj., ne znam, jel to tako ide?

----------


## Runa

Dobrodošla, ivanica86!  :Smile: 
Mi smo bili na konzultacijama u veljači 2012. i radio je prof. uzv bez obzira što smo bili u planu za postupak tek za godinu dana. On valjda provjeri generalno stanje, primjerenost debljine endometrija fazi ciklusa i tako. Koliko ja znam, svima radi uzv na prvom susretu. Meni je samo bilo neugodno što je i moj dečko bio s nama i rekla sam mu da gleda na drugu stranu.  :Laughing: 
Dobit ćete popis pretraga za napraviti i formulare za popuniti. Ako imate nešto od povijesti bolesti, briseva, bilo što, ponesite sa sobom. 
Vidim da ste dosta brzo došli na red za postupak. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ivanica86

> Dobrodošla, ivanica86! 
> Mi smo bili na konzultacijama u veljači 2012. i radio je prof. uzv bez obzira što smo bili u planu za postupak tek za godinu dana. On valjda provjeri generalno stanje, primjerenost debljine endometrija fazi ciklusa i tako. Koliko ja znam, svima radi uzv na prvom susretu. Meni je samo bilo neugodno što je i moj dečko bio s nama i rekla sam mu da gleda na drugu stranu. 
> Dobit ćete popis pretraga za napraviti i formulare za popuniti. Ako imate nešto od povijesti bolesti, briseva, bilo što, ponesite sa sobom. 
> Vidim da ste dosta brzo došli na red za postupak. Sretno


Ja sam poslala u 8mj. pismo i dosadasnje nalaze i eto u 4mj. dobila termin!ja ti se ne razumijem u potpomognutu oplodnju posto nikada nisam ni pomislila da cu imati ovakvih problema! jesi ti uzela anesteziju za punkciju? Nije mi jasno o cemu ovisi jel ides u punu stimulaciju ili blagu?
Joooooj, ja nikako ne bi voljela da mi muz bude sad sa mnom na ultrazvuku, ne znam, i meni je to onak bas neka glupa situacija,ko malo neugodna..

----------


## Kyra Ars

Dobrodošla, ivanice86  :Smile: 
Baš si brzo dobila termin. Ja sam MB prvi put kontaktirala u travnju i dobila termin za ožujak. Nisam ni išla na konzultacije, svu sam im dokumentaciju poslala -  nalaze, pristanke i papire o prethodnim postupcima. Prof. Vlaisavljević je pogledao papire i sestra Jasna je rekla da ni ne moramo dolaziti na konzultacije. 
Vrlo brzo ćeš saznati sve što te zanima o MPO-u, i zato je ovaj forum izvrstan. Nema pitanja na koje ti cure neće odgovoriti. 
Što se tiče stimulacije, ona ovisi o puno faktora, nalazima, prethodnim postupcima, i zapravo najčešće godinama. Mlađe cure će češće ići u punu stimulaciju od starijih. 
Pozdrav i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Evo, *Kyra Ars* je sve lijepo rekla. Meni je ovo isto prvi ivf pa tonu stvari ne znam. Opća anestezija je pravilo. Iznimno se ne koristi (alergije..). 
Sretno.
A meni jutros mučno....  :Sad:  ili  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam poslala u 8mj. pismo i dosadasnje nalaze i eto u 4mj. dobila termin!ja ti se ne razumijem u potpomognutu oplodnju posto nikada nisam ni pomislila da cu imati ovakvih problema! jesi ti uzela anesteziju za punkciju? Nije mi jasno o cemu ovisi jel ides u punu stimulaciju ili blagu?
> Joooooj, ja nikako ne bi voljela da mi muz bude sad sa mnom na ultrazvuku, ne znam, i meni je to onak bas neka glupa situacija,ko malo neugodna..


U Mariboru koliko je meni poznato se ne rade neke polustimulacije ono sa klomifenom i par gonala( ako si na to mislila pod blagom stimulacijom) bar za cure izvana, eto u svih godina koliko ja pratim forum a i sama sam bila tamo nisam čula za takav slučaj. Ide se u punu stimulacija koja može biti opet blaža ili jača ovisi o tvom organizmu (AMH, FSH..) i najviše se ide u dugi protokol kojem prethode pilule

----------


## 2hope

> Evo, *Kyra Ars* je sve lijepo rekla. Meni je ovo isto prvi ivf pa tonu stvari ne znam. Opća anestezija je pravilo. Iznimno se ne koristi (alergije..). 
> Sretno.
> A meni jutros mučno....  ili


 :Grin:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Runa, bravo za mukicu  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

> Runa, bravo za mukicu


hihi..to je nešto bilo pa prošlo. Kyra, kako si ti? Negdje sam pročitala da strepiš o d hipera?

2hope, 26. je pred vratima. Mene strah.

----------


## snupi

Runa ja mislim da si ti trudna, ne moj da te bude strah, jer strah samo pogoršava situaciju  govorim iz vlastitog iskustva.

----------


## Runa

uh, vidjet ćemo. io penso positivo... :Wink:

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* i mene je baš nešto strah, svi eventualni simptomi od jutros nestali,... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Runa

Drage moje: Imam  *+*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

> Drage moje: Imam  *+*


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Runa draga ti si prava sretnica! Čestitke!!!

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Drage moje: Imam  *+*


Ma daj, stvarnoooo  :Very Happy:   Pa to je fantastično, nemam riječi Runa... Šaljem ti tonu poljubaca i  :Very Happy: 

Koji ti je danas dan nt? 11? 12? Ovo je tako super da poželim i ja odmah raditi test...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

Hvala, *Brunaa*! Ma ja vjerujem da će tu biti puno plusića narednih dana.  :fige:   :Heart: 

Sad se malo lakše čeka beta...

----------


## Brunaa

Mogu misliti koje olakšanje...Uh! *Kyra* želim ti isti scenarij ako se požuriš  :Kiss: 

Runa, daj hajd opiši malo svoj postupak, protokol dugi/kratki, šta si korsitila za stimulaciju, koliko si dobila JS, embrija, smrzlića?

----------


## Runa

*Kyra Ars*, hvala puno. To mi je 11 dnt. Tamo oko 9. se može raditi test, čitala sam negdje... Pričekaj malo pa nam javi *plus*  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Jupi, tako sam sretna što imaš plusić.  :Very Happy:  A kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Runa

Evo. Kratki protokol. 22.09. sam počela s logestom bez prestanka do 24.10. Od  29.10. krenula s gonalima (150 IU, mislim da su to 2 doze), i od petog dana sam dodala cetrotide. I tako do prve folikulometrije 5.11. Prof. je vidio dosta folikula, nekih 17, i rekao da još 5.11. uzmem i gonal i cetrotide, a 6. 11. sam morala ubaciti ovitrelle. I 8.11. je bila aspiracija. (predviđeno je bilo 10. studenog, ali mi smo se požurili).
Izvukli su mi 14 js, vratili 5.dan 1 blasticu. Od tih 14, 9 js je bilo zrelo, sve su oplođene, ali 3 su se prestale razvijati, tako da imamo 5 smrzlića.
Eto, nekako se sve brzo izdešavalo, i čini mi se dobro podešena stimulacija.  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Joj, *Kyra*, jučer mi je bilo loše i povratila sam ujutro. Slinim dosta i spava mi se. Malo me love grčevi... Ali to mi je sve prisutno i u fazi pms pa se nisam baš nadala.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Meni je danas tek 5dnt, jučer sam primila drugi Choragon, tako da je za testić još rano. 
A i rekla sam sebi da ću čekati do bete... Kao izdržat ću, aha  :Wink: 

Uživaj u osjećaju Runa, nadam se da ću i ja dočekati taj osjećaj  :Kiss:

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* super, čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## karla 1980

Runa čestitam... Bravoooo!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

Znala sam, bravo Runa!

----------


## snupi

i svi čekalicama debele pluseve!

----------


## lana2401

> i svi čekalicama debele pluseve!


cure imam pitanja vidim da se spominju još neki ljekovi osim decapeptyla i gonala f pa zar se još nešto uzima niko mi to da sada nije rekao???hval pozdrav ide ko sutra na uvz u maribor???

----------


## ivanica86

Runa čestitam!  :Smile: ))) blago tebi  :Smile:  jel tebi ovo prvi postupak ili?

----------


## Runa

Hvala, hvala svima! Baš ste drage.  :Heart:  Neka bude još puno pluseva. Sutra beta i dalje dan po dan, nadam se da će sve biti kako treba.  :Smile: 

*ivanica86* - prvi icsi, prvi plus.  :Wink:

----------


## loks

*runa* čestitam na plusiću i nadam se da će današnja beta zablistati
cure oprostite što ponavaljam pitanje već stoti put al dal netko ima informaciju koliko u Mb drže smrzliće?

----------


## Snekica

taman da tvoje  :Heart:  uskoro dobije bracu ili seku  :Razz:

----------


## snupi

Runa izvješće bete. Snekica danas ti šaljem letak o matičnoj.

----------


## Runa

*1650*  :Smile:  jel to dobro za 13. dnt? 

cjelodnevni boravak u zg. premorena. sutra moram hitno ginekologici jer me boliiii buša...  :Sad:

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* beta betastična za 13dnt, sjedi 5. Sada nestrpljivo čekamo drugu i uzv!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Runa, ti si čudo jedno!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam još jedanput na predivnoj beti!

----------


## Runa

Ma hvala vam prevelika!  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

> *1650*  jel to dobro za 13. dnt?


To se zove uspjeh na samom početku MPO karijere  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

jeej ima sam feeling da budes imala +!!

----------


## Runa

> jeej ima sam feeling da budes imala +!!



 :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

> To se zove uspjeh na samom početku MPO karijere


stvarno je  :Smile:

----------


## ivanica86

Hej curke.. Evo ja na putu u Maribor na konzultacije kod prof. Vlaisavljevica!nosim sa sobom sve papire sto imam pa cemo viditi sta kaze..Nego, imam pitanje jedno, ako je netko bio u slicnoj situaciji.. 15.11. sam imala zadnju menstruaciju, 12.11. Poceo je smedi iscjedak i onda 15. I 16. krv, i onda poslije opet 2-3 samo smede! Grudi me pocele boljeti par dana prije M,kao i obicno, medutim sad je 13 dan nakon M, nikako me nisu prestale boljeti, a sad me bole da je to strasno, ne smijem ih slucajno malo pritisniti.prije 2 dana ja napravila test, kao cisto da eto vidim iako sam imala M, al eto i test negativan! Nemam pojma sta je jer nikada mi nije tako bilo! Inace sa mnom je sve u redu i nikada nisam imala bas nikakvih problema,samo eto nikako ni da ostanem trudna  :Sad: ((
Oprostite na ovom "malo" duzem postu  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Loks: u Mariboru zamrzavaju 5 godina, nakon toga moras napisati zvanicnu zamolbu da se produzi rok zamrzavanja.

----------


## Runa

sretno ivanica86

----------


## Kyra Ars

Sretno Ivanice, i javi nam kako je prošlo...  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Runa bravo za tak veliku betu!

----------


## Runa

Ehej, hvala snupi  :Smile:  Neću ja to više ni provjeravat. Dobro je. Samo nek nas bude više.

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Runa*, evo i ovdje bravo za novu betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

Ma  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* ma ide sve po školski

----------


## 2hope

Ivanice sretno

----------


## Runa

> *Runa* ma ide sve po školski


zato jer radim u  :škola:  

kissi

----------


## 2hope

*Runa*  me too, ponavljam i tražim novu šansu  :Laughing:

----------


## Runa

Eto, *2hope* sve mi je sad jasnije.  :Wink: 

Kad se spremaš ponovno u mpo avanture? Uspješne, of course  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* vjerojatno neki polistimulirani u veljači/ožujku, probali dugi, kratki protokol, pa evo i polustimulirani dodje ne red   :Grin: 
Samo se ti čuvaj draga, odmori se od posla do jeseni 2014.

----------


## ivanica86

Hej cure moje.. Evo mi jucer bili, ne znam sta reci.. Nisam se ja nadala nicem posebnom od tog razgovora sa prof., ali izasla sam nekako "kisela"!
Sve u svemu, po njegovu, nasi su nalazi super, sve ok, ali ja nisam radila laparaskopiju,pa njegov prijedlog mozda da to jos obavim jer mozda imam nekih priraslica.. Ja sam bila u 1. mjesecu ove god na hsg-u, nalaz u redu, ali on kaze da taj nalaz ne mora znaciti da su jajnici u redu, da nema priraslica ili nesto na maternice sto ometa ugnjezđivanje.. Ja bi obavila jos to, sto prije ali i dalje ne odustajem od svog termina u 4 mjesecu  :Smile:  također je rekao ako sam se bas odlucila za ivf i ako je to to, laparaskopija mi ni ne treba. Nek sama odlucim sto bih.. Jeste vi radile laparo?

----------


## snupi

ja jesam i nisu našli ništa!!

----------


## frka

> Hej cure moje.. Evo mi jucer bili, ne znam sta reci.. Nisam se ja nadala nicem posebnom od tog razgovora sa prof., ali izasla sam nekako "kisela"!
> Sve u svemu, po njegovu, nasi su nalazi super, sve ok, ali ja nisam radila laparaskopiju,pa njegov prijedlog mozda da to jos obavim jer mozda imam nekih priraslica.. Ja sam bila u 1. mjesecu ove god na hsg-u, nalaz u redu, ali on kaze da taj nalaz ne mora znaciti da su jajnici u redu, da nema priraslica ili nesto na maternice sto ometa ugnjezđivanje.. Ja bi obavila jos to, sto prije ali i dalje ne odustajem od svog termina u 4 mjesecu  također je rekao ako sam se bas odlucila za ivf i ako je to to, laparaskopija mi ni ne treba. Nek sama odlucim sto bih.. Jeste vi radile laparo?


nije mi jasno - dr kaže da postoji mogućnost da nešto ometa ugnježđivanje i da bi se zato trebala napraviti laparo, a s druge strane kaže da laparo nije potrebna ako se ide na IVF. pa ako nešto ometa implantaciju, ometat će je bez obzira na to radilo se o spontanom začeću ili IVF-u. ivanice, koja je uopće dijagnoza kod vas? a ako je nema, koje ste pretrage napravili?

----------


## Runa

slažem se s *frkom*. Čudno mi tu nešto zvuči. Ivanice, imaš li dobrog ginekologa da se posavjetuješ malo?

----------


## karla 1980

> Hej cure moje.. Evo mi jucer bili, ne znam sta reci.. Nisam se ja nadala nicem posebnom od tog razgovora sa prof., ali izasla sam nekako "kisela"!
> Sve u svemu, po njegovu, nasi su nalazi super, sve ok, ali ja nisam radila laparaskopiju,pa njegov prijedlog mozda da to jos obavim jer mozda imam nekih priraslica.. Ja sam bila u 1. mjesecu ove god na hsg-u, nalaz u redu, ali on kaze da taj nalaz ne mora znaciti da su jajnici u redu, da nema priraslica ili nesto na maternice sto ometa ugnjezđivanje.. Ja bi obavila jos to, sto prije ali i dalje ne odustajem od svog termina u 4 mjesecu  također je rekao ako sam se bas odlucila za ivf i ako je to to, laparaskopija mi ni ne treba. Nek sama odlucim sto bih.. Jeste vi radile laparo?


Moje iskustvo: 2 godine pokušavali, 3 mjeseca ciljanih odnosa (folikulometrija) i gin. mi odmah predložila laparo. Ustanovljena neprohodnost oba jajovoda. Bilo mi je jako teško prihvatiti dijagnozu ali sam znala što je problem i da moram na MPO.

----------


## ivanica86

> nije mi jasno - dr kaže da postoji mogućnost da nešto ometa ugnježđivanje i da bi se zato trebala napraviti laparo, a s druge strane kaže da laparo nije potrebna ako se ide na IVF. pa ako nešto ometa implantaciju, ometat će je bez obzira na to radilo se o spontanom začeću ili IVF-u. ivanice, koja je uopće dijagnoza kod vas? a ako je nema, koje ste pretrage napravili?


Iskreno da ti kazem ni ja ne razumijem! Rekao mi je ako sam se definitivno odlucila za potpomognutu oplodnju ne moram raditi laparo, no medjutim jos mi taj nalaz nedostaje. Bila sam na propuhivanju jajovoda i nalaz je bio u redu, no prof V. kaze da taj nalaz nije 100% siguran i da je laparo najsigurniji da se vidi stanje jajnika,jajovoda, maternice!
Do sada sto sam napravila od nalaze svi su u redu i on kaze sam da nalaz MM je odlican, ja sam radila briseve sve ok, propuhivanje, folikulometrija u prirodnom ciklusu sve super, ovuliram, vadila hormone- svi su dobri, imam redovne mjesecnice- svakih 28 dana, pila klomifen od 3-7 dc uz folikulometriju, kao sve je islo super al od trudnoce nista, i onda jedna inseminacija u Zg kod dr. L uz klomifen i nista.. Uopce sad ni ja sama ne razumijem kako je on to mislio..

----------


## ivanica86

> slažem se s *frkom*. Čudno mi tu nešto zvuči. Ivanice, imaš li dobrog ginekologa da se posavjetuješ malo?


Pa imam jednog privatnika kod kojeg sam i isla otkad pokusavam ostati trudna jer moj soc. stvarno nije ni za sta..  Pokusat cu se obratiti njemu i porazgovarati s njim, ali svakako bi pokusala raditi laparo ako je jos taj nalaz potreban za dijagnozu.. Jesi ti to radila? Meni je i V radio ultrazvuk i sredina ciklusa je bila i vidi da i na jednom i drugom jajniku se događa ovulacija.. Nisam ni inace imala nikakvih problema nikada sa cistama ili nekim upalama..

----------


## ivanica86

> Moje iskustvo: 2 godine pokušavali, 3 mjeseca ciljanih odnosa (folikulometrija) i gin. mi odmah predložila laparo. Ustanovljena neprohodnost oba jajovoda. Bilo mi je jako teško prihvatiti dijagnozu ali sam znala što je problem i da moram na MPO.


Pa tako i mi 2 god pokusavamo, nista..  :Sad:  nije mi jedino jasno zasto sam uopce isla na propuhivanje kad taj nalaz maltene nista ni ne znaci, mozda bolje da sam isla odmah na laparo.. Al niko mi to do sada nije ni spomenio.. Jesi ti isla na icsi?ili ivf? Iskreno, posto sam nova u svemu ovome ni ne znam neku razliku..

----------


## Runa

> Pa imam jednog privatnika kod kojeg sam i isla otkad pokusavam ostati trudna jer moj soc. stvarno nije ni za sta..  Pokusat cu se obratiti njemu i porazgovarati s njim, ali svakako bi pokusala raditi laparo ako je jos taj nalaz potreban za dijagnozu.. Jesi ti to radila? Meni je i V radio ultrazvuk i sredina ciklusa je bila i vidi da i na jednom i drugom jajniku se događa ovulacija.. Nisam ni inace imala nikakvih problema nikada sa cistama ili nekim upalama..


Ja nisam nikakve ozbiljnije pretrage radila, ali kod nas je bio očit problem - loš spermiogram, i na to su se u Mb fokusirali. Oplodnja je bila ICSI metodom kako bi došli do pokretnih i kvalitetnih spermija i onda špricnuli su spermij u jajnu stanicu. 
Nitko mi nije nikad sugerirao propuhivanje i laparo. Valjda znaju zašto. 
A što se vaš tiče, možda je u pitanju idiopatska neplodnost, u tom slučaju se isto ide na ICSI postupak i znam za puno uspješnih.  :Smile: 
Spremaj se ti polako za proljeće, a možda vas nešto iznenadi i prije... :Wink:

----------


## Brunaa

> Hej cure moje.. Evo mi jucer bili, ne znam sta reci.. Nisam se ja nadala nicem posebnom od tog razgovora sa prof., ali izasla sam nekako "kisela"!
> Sve u svemu, po njegovu, nasi su nalazi super, sve ok, ali ja nisam radila laparaskopiju,pa njegov prijedlog mozda da to jos obavim jer mozda imam nekih priraslica.. Ja sam bila u 1. mjesecu ove god na hsg-u, nalaz u redu, ali on kaze da taj nalaz ne mora znaciti da su jajnici u redu, da nema priraslica ili nesto na maternice sto ometa ugnjezđivanje.. Ja bi obavila jos to, sto prije ali i dalje ne odustajem od svog termina u 4 mjesecu  također je rekao ako sam se bas odlucila za ivf i ako je to to, laparaskopija mi ni ne treba. Nek sama odlucim sto bih.. Jeste vi radile laparo?


draga *ivanica86* svakako bih ti savjetovala lpsc prije ivf avanture. Gle, to su velika očekivanja, psihička, fizčka i financijska priprema, zar nije bolje da otkloniš sve potencijalne probleme. Lpsc je rutinska operacija, sutradan ideš doma, stvarno nema razloga za paniku, najveći posao ti je pripremiti nalaze za lpsc. 
Ja sam bila na HSG-u i dobila lažno dobru dijagnozu, to prije svega nije pouzdana pretraga. Otišla na lpsc, šok! Neprohodan jajovod. Dobra strana lpsc je da ti "usput" mogu otkloniti ako nešto još nađu, priraslice, miome i sl.
Kako god odlučiš sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ivancice86 vjerojatno ti je to rekao više onako reda radi, da imate kompletne nalaze. Ja sam napravila lpsc jer sam morala zbog endometrioze i usput su mi našli polip na maternici kojeg su uklonili ali ni to nije kod mene rezultiralo uspjehom. Kod mene je ipak bila radna lpsc pa sam ostala 4 dana u bolnici i mjesec i pol na bolovanju tako da nije baš svaka ista, nikad se ne zna.
Ti prosudi sama što misliš da je bolje, posavjetuj se još s nekim ako želiš biti sigurnija u odluci.

----------


## dino84

Slažem se s Mali Mimi. I ja sam zbog ciste na jajniku i endometrioze bila na lpsc. Nije rezultiralo uspjehom, bila sam 15 dana u bolnici jer sam dobila temperaturu i trebalo mi je 3 mjeseca da se oporavim. Najgore iskustvo i bolovi u mom životu, a prošla sam svašta. Znam da sam ja ekstremni slučaj, ali nismo sve iste.

----------


## maca papucarica

Da te ne bi samo plasili sa lpsc, evo mene sa dobrim iskustvom  :Smile:  Isla na lpsc nakon sto nisam odreagirala na Femaru, a zbog pcos i anovulatornih ciklusa. U bolnici provela 24 sata, spalili mi ciste na jajnicima, provjerili jajovode i napravili histeroskopiju. Vec drugi dan sam bila super, jedino malo napuhana od plina. 7 dana nakon op izvadila savove i osjecala se kao da nista nije bilo! Rezultat mozes vidjeti u potpisu  :Yes: 
Good luck!

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Ivanice86*, ja sam laparaskopiju dugo odgađala, a savjetovana mi je zbog slobodne tekućine u Douglasu. Da sam znala kako je cijeli postupak jednostavan i kratko traje, napravila bih ga bila odmah, i ne bih izgubila godinu dana. Uglavnom, u anesteziji nisam bila ni sat vremena, jedan dan sam bila u bolnici, jedini bolovi koje sam imala bili su u ramenu i lopatici zbog upuhivanog zraka, ožiljci su gotovo nevidljivi. Osim te tekućine, s jednog je jajnika sastrugana početna endometrioza, a jedan jajovod odčepljen...
To je bilo prije više od godinu i pol, i mi doduše još nemamo uspjeha (dg: idiopati), ali u dijagnostičkom smislu ova operacijica itekako ima vrijednost.
Kako god odlučila, želim ti sreću  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

*Ivanica* ​ja sam isto kao i većina cura sto su ti pisale, 1.dan hospitalizirana, 2.dan lpsc, 3.dan kuci, poslije malo bolova od plina i to je to. 7.dan vadila kopcice. 08/2008 bila na lpsc, 12/2008 imala 1. ICSI. Danas sam bas tražila oziljke i jedva sam ih našla.

----------


## karla 1980

Cure, kada mogu očekivati odgovor iz Maribora, poslala sam mail utorak i još nisam dobila odgovor. 2010. kada sam kod njih bila u postupku je dosta brzo sestra odgovarala na mail. Da li da opet pišem ili da još koji dan pričekam?

----------


## lana2401

cure htjela bi vas pitati kolko folikula bi trebala imati da bi mogla reći e dobro mi je pogođena stimulacija i super sam reagirala???kolki broj odprilike'???hvala

----------


## frka

lana, to ti nitko ne može reći - nema tu ništa otprilike. reakcija na stimulaciju ovisi o nekoliko faktora - od dijagnoze preko godina do pojedinačnog ciklusa jer se vrlo lako može dogoditi da žena u dva različita navrata na istu stimulaciju reagira potpuno drugačije. uz to, kod nekoga tko je low responder i slabo reagira na stimulaciju, super reakcija se može odnositi na svega 3-4 jajne stanice. s druge strane, žena s PCOS može dobiti i preko 30 jajnih stanica. sve je to skroz relativno i individualno...

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure, kada mogu očekivati odgovor iz Maribora, poslala sam mail utorak i još nisam dobila odgovor. 2010. kada sam kod njih bila u postupku je dosta brzo sestra odgovarala na mail. Da li da opet pišem ili da još koji dan pričekam?


*karla1980* ponovi mail i obvezno pošalji na obe mail adrese (savjetujem da u subjekt maila staviš svoje ime i prezime).

----------


## ivanica86

Cure, hvala vam svima na odgovoru i pomoci! Sutra cu se svakako raspitati sto mi je sve potrebno od nalaza za laparo i obaviti to sto je prije moguce! Zaista ne zelim odgadati to, samo me zanima dali poslije te operacije mozes odmah nastaviti sa pravljenjem bebice ili?

----------


## ivanica86

> Da te ne bi samo plasili sa lpsc, evo mene sa dobrim iskustvom  Isla na lpsc nakon sto nisam odreagirala na Femaru, a zbog pcos i anovulatornih ciklusa. U bolnici provela 24 sata, spalili mi ciste na jajnicima, provjerili jajovode i napravili histeroskopiju. Vec drugi dan sam bila super, jedino malo napuhana od plina. 7 dana nakon op izvadila savove i osjecala se kao da nista nije bilo! Rezultat mozes vidjeti u potpisu 
> Good luck!


Ajoooj... Blago tebi!  :Smile: )))  Koliko mjeseci nakon laparo si ostala trudna? Ja se stvarno ne plasim, ucinila bi stvarno bilo sta da nam pomogne, samo bi htjela to sada rijesiti najbrze sto je moguce jer 4. mjesec ce brzo a ceka me moj termin u Mb. A dao Bog da im javim da otkazujem termin jer sam trudna!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ajoooj... Blago tebi! )))  Koliko mjeseci nakon laparo si ostala trudna? Ja se stvarno ne plasim, ucinila bi stvarno bilo sta da nam pomogne, samo bi htjela to sada rijesiti najbrze sto je moguce jer 4. mjesec ce brzo a ceka me moj termin u Mb. A dao Bog da im javim da otkazujem termin jer sam trudna!


U 3. mjesecu napravila lpsc, u 5. zatrudnila, nazalost spontani. Odmorila 2 ciklusa i u 9. mjesecu ponovno trudna.
Mi nismo dobili nikakvo upozorenje da cekamo sa pravljenjem bebice nakon laparo, cak stovise,  savjetovano nam je da se odmah uhvatimo posla.
Naravno, moguce je da kod tebe i ne nadu nikakvu zapreku, ali moguc je i scenarij da upravo lpsc pokaze zasto vam ne uspijeva, da to rijese pa da brzo i ti imas +.

----------


## Brunaa

*Kyra Kyra* ideš li u Maribor???  :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Draga moja *Brunaa*, još ćemo se malko strpiti prije otkazivanja...  :Kiss: 
Vi ste spremni?

----------


## lana2401

jel  ko u protokolu  ovaj 12 mjesec???? koliko bi od prilike trebali biti veliki folikuli prije štoperice znači zdanji dan ''???

----------


## Brunaa

> Draga moja *Brunaa*, još ćemo se malko strpiti prije otkazivanja... 
> Vi ste spremni?


Puno pozdrava iz snježnog MB od mene, MM i 2 eskimića   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Nadamo se najljepšem poklonu za Božić  :Bye:

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Puno pozdrava iz snježnog MB od mene, MM i 2 eskimića    Nadamo se najljepšem poklonu za Božić


Draga moja, držim  :fige: 
Želim vam najljepši Božić  :Heart:

----------


## Runa

*Brunaa*, odlična vijest! Čestitam i veselim se!  :Very Happy:   Da nisi možda i na prosvjedima bila?

Ja sam danas bila na 1. uzv. Vidi se gest. vreća i žumanjčana, ali ne i plod.  :Sad:   Za tjedan dana ponavljamo pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Brunaa

> Draga moja, držim 
> Želim vam najljepši Božić


Hvala ti draga! Vrijeme je da ažuriraš svoj potpis  :Bouncing: 




> *Brunaa*, odlična vijest! Čestitam i veselim se!   Da nisi možda i na prosvjedima bila?
> 
> Ja sam danas bila na 1. uzv. Vidi se gest. vreća i žumanjčana, ali ne i plod.   Za tjedan dana ponavljamo pa ćemo vidjeti.


Hvala ti, nadamo se najboljem! Prosvjedovali nismo, tebi želim da ti ovih tjedan dana brzo prođe i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Brunaa

zna li netko da li se u MB može prijaviti na listu čekanja za stimulirani postupak ako nisi iskoristio sve smrzliće? znam da ovo ne vrijedi za Slovenke koje idu preko zdravstvenog, ali ne znam da li to vrijedi i za one koji sami sebi plaćaju postupke.

----------


## Brunaa

> Da nisi možda i na prosvjedima bila?


*Runa* ako ne uspije FET mi nećemo prosvjedovati pred općinom nego pred klinikom  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Brunaa možda se možeš prijaviti jer se čeka ionako godinu dana ali vjerojatno ćeš morat iskoristiti sve smrzliće prije toga, a ovo lako otkažeš ako ostaneš trudna

----------


## Brunaa

to znam Mali Mimi, al ne znam dal uopće dozvoljavaju da se prijavi za postupak dok se ne iskoriste svi smrzlići...

----------


## Runa

> *Runa* ako ne uspije FET mi nećemo prosvjedovati pred općinom nego pred klinikom


Nadam se da nećemo  :Wink:

----------


## 2hope

*Brunaa* ja mislim da stare pacijentice nekako brže dolaze na red, nakon neuspješnog postupka sami su me kontaktirali i predložili novi za 6 mjeseci, mi smo prihvatili , ali poslije smo otkazali ipredlożili  novi termin koji su oni prihvatili, još jedno dva puta smo otkazivali i predlagali novi termin i uvijek su prihvatili novi 
Ali tebi ionako neće trebati novi termin  :Wink: 

*Runa* da tjedan brzo prodje  :Love: 
*Kyra*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyra Ars

*2hope*, hvala ti.
*Runa*, da ti vrijeme do uzv što brže prođe... :Smile: 
*Brunaa*, di si, kako provodiš dane?

----------


## Brunaa

*2hope* nadam se... 
*Kyra Ars* laganini, isčitavam forum, zavuljala se u deku i isčekujem pahulje snježne...  :Heart:

----------


## lana2401

Cure dal mi možete reći kad se plaća postupak odma posle punkcije ili prije transfera'????????hvala hitno je 
svim aslježne puse šaljemo

----------


## Brunaa

*lana2401* plaća se na dan transfera, obično poslije transfera. U kojoj si fazi?

----------


## dixi 70

Brunaa,molim te opiši mi malo taj protokol za vraćanje zamrznutih embriona?Koliko si ostala u Mariboru?

----------


## Brunaa

dixi 70 ako imaš redovite ovulatorne cikluse redoslijed je sljedeći:

1. javiti im prvi dan ciklusa
2. prvi UZV obaviti zadnji dan M (javiti debljinu endometrija u MB)
3. pratiti LH trakicama ovulaciju (obavezno jutarnja mokraća) i onaj dan kad utvrdiš ovulaciju javiti u MB, te taj ili idući dan obaviti UZV na kojem treba utvrditi da li je predovulacijski folikul pukao i izmjeriti endometrij (obje info javiti u MB)
4. kad sve pregledaju javit će ti koji dan trebate biti u MB (ako imate trodnevne eskimiće onda obično dolazite treći dan po ovulaciji, a ako imate blastice onda dolazite peti dan po ovulaciji)

Ujutro dođete na razgovor sa dr i biologom da se dogovorite oko broja embrija koji će se prenijeti, potpišete dokumentaciju i vratite se za cca 3 do 4h na FET.
Cijena: cca 400€

----------


## Brunaa

e da, bili smo 5 dana sve skupa, spojili ugodno s korisnim pa malo produžili, inače ako si blizu možeš računati i na odsustvo od svega 2 dana.

----------


## dixi 70

> e da, bili smo 5 dana sve skupa, spojili ugodno s korisnim pa malo produžili, inače ako si blizu možeš računati i na odsustvo od svega 2 dana.


Hvala ti puno na info,još samo da te pitam jesi li ti UTZ radila u MB ili u svom gradu?

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala ti puno na info,još samo da te pitam jesi li ti UTZ radila u MB ili u svom gradu?


doma doma, u MB najranije moraš biti taj dan kad se radi FET

----------


## dixi 70

> doma doma, u MB najranije moraš biti taj dan kad se radi FET


Hvala i sretno!

----------


## Brunaa

hvala, i tebi puno sreće!

----------


## lana2401

draga Bruna.... u nedjelju smo imali punkciju dobili 12 jajnih stanica i u petak 5 dan se planira transfer.....
alimam jedno jako važno pitanje od jučer osjećam bol u  jajnicim aništa jako al jakiiiii pritisak i tupu bol kad idem na wc i kičma me nisko dosta boli????dl moram biti zabrinuta il je to normalno i kako da mi to prođe????hvala svima koji mi mogu dat odgovor ili savijet

----------


## Brunaa

*lana2401* to je zlatna sredina kako prof. Veljko kaže (mi smo dobili 11 JS). Nadam se da će biti sve do kraja tako uspješno!
Meni je to bio prvi ICSI i prva punkcija, a nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, tako da ti ne bih znala reći nešto pametnoga osim da sam po forumu čitala kako cure zna malo bolkati nakon punkcije, neke bi čak samo ležale jer nisu bile u stanju hodati... Za hiperstimulaciju nema brige obzirom na broj JS koje si dobila. Ti se samo opusti, jer transfer je jako blizu  :Bouncing:

----------


## lana2401

ma meni je sve ok ovako nego dok idem na wc mokriti onda me malo boli prve sekunde dvije mi je pritisak zvala sam jasnu ona veli da je normalno a sad neznam IMA KO KAKVA ISKUSTVA MOLM JAVITE SE????????????????
nas ej bilo 10 na punkciji ja 12js jedna gospođa13,jedna 14 ostale 5,7 i 1 tak da moramo biti zadovoljni...u petak 5 dan idemo po našu mrvicu i jakooo se veselimo...kad bi onda mogli raditi test ili betu????

----------


## pčelica2009

12 dana nakon transfera

----------


## Brunaa

MB praksa je 18 dana nakon punkcije, tu je to pčelice

----------


## loks

kad sam već pročitala pa da se nadovežem, čisto kao info za cure koje su u postupku ili planiraju...Ja sam imala 8 js kad smo bili u Mb i dobila tešku hiper, tako da se ne bi povodila za brojem js. meni je sreća u nesreći bila ta da je trudnoća pogodovala nastajanju hiper al evo nikad se ne zna...a bilo je i onih sa 18 js pa su prošle bez hs

----------


## lana2401

loks dal vam ej ostalo šta za zamrznutu???mi smo imali 12 stanica 9 kvalitetnih 8 se oplodino 4 ostalo ..2 vratili i 2 nisu se razvili 5 dan i sad nemamo smržiće malo mi čudno...kako je bilo kod vas??

----------


## smarija

lana2401 sve je to lutrija,evo recimo kod mene kako je bilo prvi IVF punkcijom izvadjeno 23 jc,od toga smo 2 vratili i samo 4 zaledili (2 su zaledjene drugi dan,a 2 peti dan)i nijedna nije prezivjela odledjavanje.Drugi IVF izvadjeno 30jc oplodile se 14 ,s tim da su dvije vracene ,a 12 zaledjeno i naravno u oba puta sam usla u tesku hiperstimulaciju

----------


## lana2401

cure kad najradine mohu napraviti kućni test transfer sam imala 13.12.2012. hvala??????????

----------


## loks

*lana2401* baš dobro kaže smarija, sve je to lutrija. mi smo od 8js imali 5 blastocista, dvije vraćene i dvije zamrznute jer se jedna nije nastavila razvijati kao ove ostale, jer čekali su još jedan dan. znači zamrznuli blastice starije za još jedan dan (nemam pojma kako se to zove). a sad dal će preživjet odmrzavanje vidit ćemo... a ne zaboravim situaciju kad smo se "družile" u sobi nakon punkcije. maltene sam bila jadna sa "samo" 8js, a sve oko mene pršti dvoznamenkastim brojkama. pa na kraju ispadne da puno njih sa brojkom od 15 ili 18 js nije imalo niti za transfer a kamoli za zamrzavanje. ne znam zašto se to tako desi, očito nije sve u količini i ne treba se opterećivat za ništa...samo pozitiva!!!

----------


## lana2401

> *lana2401* baš dobro kaže smarija, sve je to lutrija. mi smo od 8js imali 5 blastocista, dvije vraćene i dvije zamrznute jer se jedna nije nastavila razvijati kao ove ostale, jer čekali su još jedan dan. znači zamrznuli blastice starije za još jedan dan (nemam pojma kako se to zove). a sad dal će preživjet odmrzavanje vidit ćemo... a ne zaboravim situaciju kad smo se "družile" u sobi nakon punkcije. maltene sam bila jadna sa "samo" 8js, a sve oko mene pršti dvoznamenkastim brojkama. pa na kraju ispadne da puno njih sa brojkom od 15 ili 18 js nije imalo niti za transfer a kamoli za zamrzavanje. ne znam zašto se to tako desi, očito nije sve u količini i ne treba se opterećivat za ništa...samo pozitiva!!!




loks..hvala na savjetima...opće mi niša nije znaćilo tolko stanica a ni jedna blastocista ...i ni jedan smrzlić...koma..dans mi ej 5 dnt nakom et a stalno mi malko curkaju van utrogestani koma osjećaj i kod piškanja sam primjetila malo smeđu sluz al blijedu malu možda milimetar....dal se imam razloga brinut i šta je to'??pozz 




12/12 1IVF mb čekamo betu i želimo bar jedno  :Heart: 
vraćene 2mrvice jedna osmostanična jedna šestostanična

----------


## smarija

sluz moze da znaci implantaciju jer ti je vec 5-ti od transfera,a za utrice nista ne brini normalno je da dio curi van

----------


## lana2401

drage curke nismo ni dočekali 27.12. betu jer nam je vještica 21.12. stigla...htjela sam pitati dal ej normalno da menstroacija nakon neuspjelog ivf bude jakkkkooo obilna al jakoooo i malo m ečak i boli?????molim savjete i iskustva

----------


## snupi

Je noramalno  je. Jer utrogestana dok  ih prestaneš koristiti tečeš u  potocima jer se tijelo čisti! Tak  je barem bilo kod mene!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Svima želim ostvarenje želja u Novoj Godini!  :Kiss:

----------


## lana2401

> Svima želim ostvarenje želja u Novoj Godini!


DRAGE MOJE SVE NAJBOLJE U NOVOJ 2013 I DA VAM SE OSTVARE VAŠE ŽELJE A TO JE DA POSTANETE MAJKE....
MOLILA BI AKO IMA KOJA CURA DA JE BILA U PROTOKOLU U SLOVENIJI U MARIBORU U 12MJ.KOD PROF.VELJKA DA MI SE JAVI..JEL NAŽALOST NISAM OSTAVILA NIKOM KONTAKT A ZANIMAJU ME REZULTATI PUSA SVIMA





12MJ/2012. 1IVF  NISMO NI DOČEKALI BETU  :No:

----------


## maca2

Cure, sorry sto upadam kao padobranac-nije me dugo bilo ovdje na forumu...odlučili smo da bi na proljeće išli po našeg "eskima" u MB (imamo 1 smrznutu blasticu iz bingo postupka)...zanima me kome se javljam za dogovor-na onaj njihov stari mail sestri Jasni ili?
Puno hvala na odgovorima i punoooo sreće i uspjeha vam želim u postupcima!

----------


## Inesz

ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si

sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Draga maca2,
možda najbolje da napišeš dva maila, jedan na ovu adresu koju ti je navela Inesz i drugi na ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com (nekidan mi je s njega pisala sestra Jasna). U subject stavi svoje ime i prezime i možeš slobodno nasloviti na sestru Jasnu.
Želim ti sreću!

----------


## karla 1980

maca ja sam u prosincu pisala sestri Jasni na oba mail-a koje su cure gore napisale, odgovarala mi je sa ivf.amb.maribor. Mi ćemo u veljači po eskimica. Tebi želim svu sreću!

----------


## Brunaa

Drage Mariborčanke treba mi jedna informacija i jako mi se žuri, stoga ako netko zna molila bih da mi zaposta:

*- kontakt telefon (ili mail) Ljekarne koja se nalazi uz UKC MARIBOR, uz bolnicu, ljekarna u koju nas  šalju da kupujemo stimulaciju (dakle ne u Novoj Vasi, nego pored  bolnice).*

Možda neka od vas ima sačuvane račune na kojima pišu podaci, ja na žalost nemam.

*Unaprijed zahvalna!*

----------


## snupi

Ljekarna u blizini UKC-a ima adresu Ljubljanska 9 Maribor. 
Autom? Eh... Na raskršću gdje smo nekad skretali u Austriju (i prije Drave bili u tunelu) nastavi ravno. Kraj šoping-centra na velikom semaforu kreni desno prema centru i vozi dok ne naletiš na Euro-park. U njemu je vrlo praktično parkirati. Od Euro-parka ima još kojih desetak minuta , najbolje je upitati. Do same se ljekarne može i autom , ali tu je naći parking puka sreća.
Evo još podataka



Delovni čas:
pon. - pet. : 700 - 2100
nočna izdaja : 2100 - 700
SOB : 24h
NED in prazniki : 24h
Naslov:

Ljubljanska ulica 9

2000 Maribor
Upravnik lekarne:

Janja Laure Zupančič, mag.farm.
Kontakti:

Telefon: 02/320 79 10

Telefaks: 02/331 94 88

E-mail:
lekarna.tabor@mb-lekarne.si

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala puno *snupi*!!!

----------


## snupi

Nema problema Brunaa!

----------


## sanchica

Cao cure... Tebam vase misljenje. Sl.mjesec trebamo ici po drugi put na ICSI kod dr. RESA. doza je ista sto se tice hormona, samo sam prvi put koristila Menopur, a sada doktor predlaze Puregon. Kakva su vasa iskustva sa Puregonom.

----------


## Kadauna

slabo se piše po ovom pdf-u, ali čujem da prof. Vlaisavljević više slabo radi u Mariboru, jel točna informacija?

----------


## Runa

Da, Slovenija nešto više nije in.  :Smile:  Kad smo mi bili u postupku, u studenom 2012, prof. Vlaisavljević je odradio sve do punkcije. Poslije punkcije nas je pozdravio i rekao da će transfer odraditi dr. Reljič jer on (V.) ide na godišnji. Dalje ne znam, ali šteta ako ga više nema.

----------


## fridacha

pozz,
i ja sam bila u postupku u 12 mj u mariboru i vidjela sam da nekog zanimaju iskustva-moje je odlično.I uspješno iz prvog pokušaja. Cijeli tim je odličan,korektno rade svoj posao,bez puno filozofiranja.Još ako su i pacijenti takvi,sljede upute i imaju povjerenja i jaku volju i želju,to je onda super konbinacija. Mislim da je nemoguće da dr.V više nema,to možda nama tako izgleda jer se trenutno ne javljaju parovi koji su u postupku,tako da ovaj forum ne može biti mjerilo nečijeg rada..eto,samo sam htjela ukratko napisat svoje mišljenje koje će,nadam se,ohrabrit one koji idu u mb ili bilo gdje drugdje na svijetu.Jer svatko ima svoje iskustvo i najgore ga je uspoređivati.to znam iz vlastitog iskustva :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Super fridacha!  :Smile:  I moje iskustvo iz mb je odlično, isto smo uspjeli iz prve. Jučer sam pričala s kolegicom s kojom sam bila u postupku studenom, a nije im uspjelo. Nakon toga su u siječnju išli po smrzlića, opet nije bio Vlaisavljević tamo. I vratili su se u veljači po smrzlića i to uspješno  :Smile: , ali ponovno nije bilo Vlaisavljevića.

----------


## Runa

A to što parovi idu manje u Mb je zbog novih zakona i besparice.

----------


## karla 1980

> Super fridacha!  I moje iskustvo iz mb je odlično, isto smo uspjeli iz prve. Jučer sam pričala s kolegicom s kojom sam bila u postupku studenom, a nije im uspjelo. Nakon toga su u siječnju išli po smrzlića, opet nije bio Vlaisavljević tamo. I vratili su se u veljači po smrzlića i to uspješno , ali ponovno nije bilo Vlaisavljevića.


*Runa* bravo za kolegicu! Mi nikako da krenemo put Maribora po naše eskimiće, trebali smo sad u veljači pa nismo, ne znam ni sama zašto.. Sad opet mislim možda da u travnju odemo, opet odgađam a nemam pojma zašto?! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Runa

Ajde, Karla, generacijo!  :Wink:  Ti proljetni mjeseci su nekako u znaku plodnosti.  :Smile:

----------


## sanchica

Cure, ja sam usla u proceduru kod doktora Resa. Na puregonu, 150 Ui i dephereline, jutros isla na prvi UZ i rezultat 5 folikula. Razocarana sam... Ovo je moj drugi pikusaj. Moja je nada splasla i bojim se...  :Sad:

----------


## Zima77

:Klap: opusti se biće sve ok :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

sanchica,ja sam bila kod dr.R. na puregonu i jako loše sam reagirala-imala sam čak 8 praznih folikula!I sama sam ga pitala zašto mi mjenja terapiju kad sam na menopuru i decap. uvijek dobro reagirala(do sad sam imala 5 stimuliranih)-a kaže mi kao da probamo i s puregonom.Iskreno žao mi je da sam bila kod njega..
Nadam se da će kod tebe bit drugačije,držim fige za lijepe j.s. i očekujemo lijepe vijesti!  :Smile:  SRETNO!

----------


## sanchica

Hvala kiki30, hvala cure. Ja sam prvi put koristila menopur, imala 7 folikula, 4js, i sve se oplodile alinije uspjelo. Mi smo zadovoljni doktorom, i vjerujemo mu. Strah me, jer sam jako lose podnijela prvi neuspjeh, mozda jer je nasa nada bila ogromna...  :Sad: (( pisem vam detaljno

----------


## sanchica

Sjutra punkcija.....

----------


## sanchica

4 jc smo dobili...

----------


## seka35

> Cao cure... Tebam vase misljenje. Sl.mjesec trebamo ici po drugi put na ICSI kod dr. RESA. doza je ista sto se tice hormona, samo sam prvi put koristila Menopur, a sada doktor predlaze Puregon. Kakva su vasa iskustva sa Puregonom.


moje iskustvo je bilo odlicno sa puregonom  ,dobili smo prekrasnog sina
kad

----------


## seka35

sanchica, nemoj biti tuzna  . ja sam u mariboru bila na menopuru dobila 21 jajnu stanicu ,19 se oplodilo ,imala 4 neuspjeha iako su sve bile blastociste ...
kod res sam imala kratki postupak  ,dobila 7jajnih stanica od kojih se 5 oplodilo  ,vratio mi dva trevci dan  i evo sad imam prekrasnog sina kojemu je  16 mjeseci
nema pravila ni u cemu  ,to ti mogu iz svog iskustva reci ... zato ti ne gubi nadu  ,jer nikad se ne zna kad ce se uhvatii
u svakom slucaju zelim ti isto kao i sebi

----------


## sanchica

Draga seka35, hvala ti puno prvo na pdgovoru. A drugo zato sto mi je tvoja prica ulila nadu...  :Smile: )) od 4 celije, jedna nije bila zrela, a ostale 3 su se oplodile vratili smo 2 embrija, ali drugi dan.. ( subota punkc. Poned. Transfer) i sad guramo... Kako si se ti ponasala tada? Sve normalno? Uzimam sada progesteron, i jedan aspirin dnevno.... I cekam... 25.03. Je dan D  :Smile: ))

----------


## karla 1980

sanchica SRETNOOO!


Cure koje idu na FET u Mb, poslali su mi mail pa vam kopiram:

Po novoj direktivi morate napraviti nalaze markere hepatitisa B i C,HIV 1 i HIV 2,TPHA ili WARE ili VDRL  -nalazi mogu biti stari do 6mjeseci (i vi i suprug)




Upute za pripremu prijenosa odmrznutih zametaka u prirodnom ciklusu

----------


## ksena28

> sanchica SRETNOOO!
> 
> 
> Cure koje idu na FET u Mb, poslali su mi mail pa vam kopiram:
> 
> Po novoj direktivi morate napraviti nalaze markere hepatitisa B i C,HIV 1 i HIV 2,TPHA ili WARE ili VDRL  -nalazi mogu biti stari do 6mjeseci (i vi i suprug)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


potvrđujem! jako su rigorozni po tom pitanju...

----------


## karla 1980

ksena, a zašto i mm?

----------


## sanchica

Hvala karla1980. Cekamo jos...  :Sad:  uglavnom se noemalno osjecam, ako "izuzmem" bolne grudi, napet stomak i potrebu da punoooo spavam...  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

Draga *sanchica* ja sam spavala cijelu trudnoću savršeno, a u samom početku sam znala spavati od 22 do 9 ujutro i već u 11 nisam mogla držati oči otvorene... sjećam se da kad god me mm zvao prijepodne sa posla, ja sam spavala... tako da je to dobar znak.  :Smile:

----------


## sanchica

Cure, jos cekamo...  :Smile: )) danas 10.-i dan nakon transfera. Strasno sam zedna pijem jako puno vode, i jela bih slano... Inace ne volim puno soli... Glavobolja... Bolne grudi, jajnici, krsta... Sada pocinjem da vjerujem, a strah me..

----------


## sanchica

Drage danas sam prokrvarila, jos krvarim... Jako...  :Sad:

----------


## lasta

sanchica jako mi je zao...drzi se

----------


## sanchica

Tesko mi je... Mnogo... Zasto li se ovo desava..

----------


## lasta

:Love:  teško je..i boli ali uvjek je nada tu koja nas tjera dalje

----------


## Runa

Slovenke, nema ništa novo?

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru Zagreba. 
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## karla 1980

podižem..

Mi krenuli sa pripremama za FET, jede se ananas, pije sok od cikle, folikulometrije... Ovulacija bi trebala biti za vikend pa idući tjedan idemo po mrvicu u Mb. Nadam se da će sve biti u redu!

Zar trenutno nema nikoga u postupcima u Slo?  Cureeee, javite se.

----------


## valii

Ima, ima cura u postupku, samo se ne javljaju  :Smile: 
Evo, mi smo bili u postupku v MB, zadovoljni smo s ljubaznošću osoblja i svime, a sad čekamo...

Čitala sam temu pre nego što smo otišli, smeštaj o kojem ste pisale (apartmani) su bili već zauzeti, zato smo se odliči spavati u Hotel 365, koji se nalazi u mirnom delu Mariboru. Imaju bezplatan parking i interet, što je nama puno značilo. Doručak je bio fin i raznovrstan, a osoblje nam je maksimalno izlazilo u susret i zbog odlazaka u bolnicu ujutro smo se dogovorili da doručkujemo ranije. Cene su povoljne. Ja sam ih slučajno našla na booking.com. Ne znam da li je dozvoljeno staviti link do strane hotela, ali nadjete ih na bookingu, kao i na google ako upišete ime hotela u pretraživač. 

Eto, ako nadam se budu nekom informacije korisne, kao što su vaše bile koristne meni i MM  :Smile: 
Čujemo se uskoro, javljam Vam da li je postupak uspeo, da bo tada nam držite fige... Pozdrav curke i srećno u postupcima

----------


## valii

> Ima, ima cura u postupku, samo se ne javljaju 
> Evo, mi smo bili u postupku v MB, zadovoljni smo s ljubaznošću osoblja i svime, a sad čekamo...
> 
> Čitala sam temu pre nego što smo otišli, smeštaj o kojem ste pisale (apartmani) su bili već zauzeti, zato smo se odlučili spavati u Hotelu 365, koji se nalazi u mirnom delu Mariboru. Imaju besplatan parking i interet, što je nama puno značilo. Doručak je bio fin i raznovrstan, a osoblje nam je maksimalno izlazilo u susret. Zbog odlazaka u bolnicu rano ujutro, smo dogovorili doručak ranije. Cene su povoljne. Ja sam ih slučajno našla na booking.com. Ne znam da li je dozvoljeno staviti link do strane hotela, ali nadjete ih na bookingu, kao i na google ako upišete ime hotela - Hotel 365 -  u pretraživač. 
> 
> Sad vidim, da sam se zatipkala par puta, pa popravljam, jer se ne snalažim najbolje na forumu i zato nisam našla dugmić za uredi post, nadam se da mi ne zamerate


pozz

----------


## Nolica

evo i mi smo danas dobili protokol za MB, a termin je august....totalno sam zbunjena, uzbuđena i u frci. ovo će mi biti prvi ivf, uopće, i totalno me uhvatila panika...rado bih razmijenjivala iskustva s nekim iskusnim ili neiskusnim..sve me zanima,gdje i kada nabaviti lijekove,smještaj... :Confused:

----------


## snupi

Nolice ja ti za smjestaj ne znam, daj napisi kaj si dobila za protokol? pa cu ti napisati svoja iskustva sa mariborom!

----------


## valiana

Cure imam za vas jedno pitanjce!?Mi idemo u Prag u postupak ali moja kolegica je išla u maribor pa r puta i konačno je uspjela.E sad me zanima njoj je rečeno da za vrijeme stimulacije mora intezivno trčat i vježbat!I nakon tih uputa je ostala trudna! E sad me zanima jel još koja od vas ima takva uputsva!Ok vježbanje ali trčanje :Laughing: pokušav se izvuč pa vas zato pitam!? Sretnoooo!

----------


## lasta

A cuj voljela bi da postoji recept sta se treba raditi da bi se uspjelo. Kod Resa ces dobiti upute da se ponasas normalno i da ne treba mirovati jer nista nece ispasti. Ako ce se primiti primiti ce se. Znam curu koja je nosala cigle pa je svejedno trudna,ja sam se vozila sa motorom,isla na more,ponasala se normalno.Sve je to od osobe do osobe,do embrija koji ce se dalje razvijati,do sudbine...ma sve u sta covjek vjeruje.

----------


## Nolica

mjesec dana kontracepc.tablete,13 dana gonal f 75 i 6 dana cetrotide...nadam se da sam dobro opisala

----------


## snupi

a ha dugi protokol  si dobila i ja sam ga i imala. da li si bila na konzultacijama prije? Za ljekove ne znam kaj da  ti velim ja sam ih kupovala u sloveniji jer mi je granica pod nosom a li sad ne znam koja procedura dok Hrvatska uđe u Eu  da li budu pale cijene i kod nas jeer se prije vise isplatilo kupovati u Slo. A koja ti je dijagnoza' A c kud ides prvi put U UKC ili u Novu Vas?

----------


## Nolica

> a ha dugi protokol  si dobila i ja sam ga i imala. da li si bila na konzultacijama prije? Za ljekove ne znam kaj da  ti velim ja sam ih kupovala u sloveniji jer mi je granica pod nosom a li sad ne znam koja procedura dok Hrvatska uđe u Eu  da li budu pale cijene i kod nas jeer se prije vise isplatilo kupovati u Slo. A koja ti je dijagnoza' A c kud ides prvi put U UKC ili u Novu Vas?


Aha, znači u Sloveniji su ljekovi jeftiniji.Da li se to može kupiti u bilo kojoj ljekarni ili u nekim odrđenim? u koliko odlučim otići u Slo po ljekove jel se odma dobiju ili se naručuje i čeka? Na konzultacije začudo nisam pozvana ali su mi bile ponuđene.Poslala sam im nalaze mailom, i za 20ak dana su mi ponudili termin. Inače nemam baš neku dijagnozu, svi nalazi su  mi OK, redovite ovulacije, ali u 3god koliko pokušavamo samo sam jednom imala biokemijsku...i dvije neuspjele IUI...ali imam 38god, i odlučila sam se za MB jer u svim drugim klinikama u HR se čeka po godinu dana.
Kak ste vi sa smještajem i koliko dugo se mora biti baš u MB?
Ovo zadnje pitanje ne kužim, mailove sam slala u UKC
Imaš neki savjet?

----------


## špelkica

> odlučila sam se za MB jer u svim drugim klinikama u HR se čeka po godinu dana.


Oprosti što upadam ko padobranac, ali otkud ti to? Ja sam na VV čekala 2 mj preko HZZO, mislim da se i privatno ne čeka dugo (uspješnost je već druga priča).

----------


## Nolica

Hm...bila sam u 2.mj u Vinog, rekoše prvo 4 IUI pa onda dalje (btw. s kraja Hrvatske sam), na SD rekoše lista za lijekove godinu dana, na VV nisam išla jer sam predpostavila da je tamo tek krkljanac. Onda sam isprobavala te IUI što mi je dosta nezgodno zbog putovanja i tajnih izostanaka sa posla, pa u napadu očaja rekoh, idem se navrijeme prijaviti u MB tamo se i tako dugo čeka...kad ovi odgovoriše i dogovoriše sve za 20dana...eh sad me uhvatila panika  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Ma sve će biti ok, sretno... Da, na SD se dugo čeka, za Vinogradsku ne znam, VV se ne čeka, Petrova isto mislim da se ne čeka jako dugo. Da, kužim da ne želiš gubiti vrijeme s inseminacijama s obzirom na godine. Ali sam mislila da se u Mariboru dosta čeka. Mislim da tu privatno ne čekaš nešto dugo, ali osobno nisam išla privatno.

----------


## snupi

da dosad su bili i dobila si povrat poreza  za njih ali mislim da sa 01.07. vise toga ne bude. ljekarna ti je inace u Novoj Vasi ispod ambulante, ako budes isla prvo tamo.
Znam da su zenice  koje su starije od 36 cekale 6 mjeseci na red za postupak-  tak je bilo stanje prije 3 godine.Ne znam iz kojega dijela HRv putujes, ja sam iz Varaždina isli na folikulometije svaki drugi dan, daj probaj pogledati pocetak ovog podporuma negdje je postojao lin sa adresom gdje su cule bile  u MBu koje su iz drugih krajeva  HRv bile smjestene,A trece pitanje da li ides na prvi pregled u novu vas ili  u UKC? Ukc ti je odmah preko puta  europarka, tamo mozes besplatno parkirati auto. A za Vas cu ti poslati objasnjenje  cim mi se dragi vrati!

----------


## snupi

Dolazak do klinike u Novoj Vasi

Ne znam iz kojeg smjera dolaziš...

Iz Varaždina po staroj cesti idi do Maribora. Ući ćeš u dio Maribora Tezno pun semafora , usput je npr Avto-Jarc , McDonalds i stadion Kovinara (možda su na njemu još prekriženi grafiti Torcide). Vozi samo ravno na svim raskršćima. Doći ćeš na veliko raskršće gdje možeš skrenuti desno u centar. Tu nastavi u smjeru Dravograd.

Ako dolaziš iz Zagreba po autocesti , tada izađi na izlazu Fram (ili Rače? uglavnom , jedno od ta dva naselja) i nastavi na sjever (slijedeće mjesto bi trebalo biti Radizel). Ući ćeš u Maribor i prije ili poslije naletjeti na raskršće koje sam gore opisao. (Usput , na tom je raskršću još jedan McDonalds , tvornica Swaty , Baumax (Ili nešto slično) i Jello-Shoepark. Opet skreni lijevo u smjeru Dravograd.

Okej , dakle sad idemo po širokoj cesti na zapad u smjeru Dravograd. Obratite pažnju na lijevu stranu ceste pa ćete u jednom trenutku vidjeti zgradu klinike (a blizu nje je i zgrada policije) Usred stambenih naselja punih šestero- i višekatnica su te dvije male sive dvokatnice. Sad morate otići do kraja ove ceste , izvrtiti se 360 stupnjeva na kružnom toku kod Quilandije , vratiti se natrag , opet vidjeti zgradu klinike pa na prvim semaforima skrenuti desno i ili se pouzdati u orijentaciju pa tako naći kliniku (kod nje je i više nego dovoljno mjesta za parking) ili se tu negdje pokraj stambenih zgrada parkirati pa se prošetati do klinike (max pet minuta)

Nadam se da će ti opis pomoći... ako ne, pitaj . Tim se putem ide i na mariborsku zlatnu lisicu , tamo je cilj te skijaške utrke , to svi znaju.

----------


## mag

> Hm...bila sam u 2.mj u Vinog, rekoše prvo 4 IUI pa onda dalje (btw. s kraja Hrvatske sam), na SD rekoše lista za lijekove godinu dana, na VV nisam išla jer sam predpostavila da je tamo tek krkljanac. Onda sam isprobavala te IUI što mi je dosta nezgodno zbog putovanja i tajnih izostanaka sa posla, pa u napadu očaja rekoh, idem se navrijeme prijaviti u MB tamo se i tako dugo čeka...kad ovi odgovoriše i dogovoriše sve za 20dana...eh sad me uhvatila panika


ej nolice.ja sam ti jedna mariborcanka,mislim na moju bebicu koja mi nana u trbusicu...
ja ti samo zelim reci da ako odes tamo,u dobrim si rukama.nema tu puno price,jako profesionalno i ljubazno!i poprilicno dobri rezultati.cure koje sam upoznala,vise manje su trudne...a to je ono cemu svi tezimo sto prije!Ja sam napr.cekala 1 god.na termin,vjerojatno je ovo period manje guzve,i zato se dolazi ranije...a i bolje tako!Za nista nebrini,sve ljekove dobijes odmah,ljekarna je odmah do bolnice,oni ti dadu recept,i ti samo s time sve platis i dobijes.sve je super organizirano!Ako ti treba imam i brojeve za smjestaj.Svakom bi preporucila MB!Zelim ti samo daljnji uspjeh generacijo!

----------


## lezanka

Nisam ništa napisao na ovom forumu već par godina nakon uspješnog prvog postupka u Ljubljani. 

Mi smo zapravo nakon nekih dvije godine otišli po smrliće kod dr.Reša i postupak nije bio uspješan. Ono što me malo emotivno iznenadilo je bio nekakvi njegov stav kako je ta procedura je prilično slabe uspješnosti. Naravno svaki postupak potpomognute oplodnje nema neku veliku uspješnost, i uvijek te doktori kod takvih postupaka žele spustiti na zemlju u tim očekivanjima, no zbog nekakvog njegovog nastupa, pristupa, izbora riječi nisam uopće polagao velike nade. Nakon prvog IVF-a sam bio prilično pozitivan možda i bez nekog ozbiljnog razloga (i bilo je uspješno), no ovaj put baš i nisam. I doista nije bilo uspješno.

Nakon nekog vremena smo se počeli pripremati za novi postupak IVF-a. Zvali smo za okvirne termine dolaska, počeli obavljati standardne pretrage prije samog postupka. Ono da nas ne zezne neka upala i sl. komplikacije. I onda se dogodilo kako je izjavila ženina ginekologica čudo i žena je ostala trudna prirodnim putem. Sve je prošlo u najboljem redu i to malo čudo sada spava sa mamom u našoj sobi. Zapravo i naša princeza iz prvog postupka spava popodnevni odmor u svojoj sobi.

Eto slučajno sam naletio na ovaj forum, pa kažem ajde da se ulogiram i predam status report :D Onako malo pozitive i lijepog iskustava nikada ne škodi.

Lijep pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## valii

Što se tiče smeštaja, bilo je govora o nekakvim apartmanima...
Mi smo bili u Hotelu 365, slučajno smo se odliučili za njih in nismo zažalili. Bitan nam je bio besplatak parking i internet, zbog posla MM.
Više o smeštaju možete pogledati na: http://www.hotel-365.eu/
Jako su prijatni vlasnici, hotel je zaista lep, tako da ga mogu preporučiti.

----------


## valii

Što se tiče simptoma, nema ništa, tako da čekamo da radimo betu... Sa doktorom smo bili zadavoljni, e sad još da nam postupak bude uspešan, sreći ne bi bilo kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Nolica

Hvala mag..baš si me ohrabrila...gdje ste bili smješteni i kakav je smještaj? pošalji mi link ili neki kontakt



> ej nolice.ja sam ti jedna mariborcanka,mislim na moju bebicu koja mi nana u trbusicu...
> ja ti samo zelim reci da ako odes tamo,u dobrim si rukama.nema tu puno price,jako profesionalno i ljubazno!i poprilicno dobri rezultati.cure koje sam upoznala,vise manje su trudne...a to je ono cemu svi tezimo sto prije!Ja sam napr.cekala 1 god.na termin,vjerojatno je ovo period manje guzve,i zato se dolazi ranije...a i bolje tako!Za nista nebrini,sve ljekove dobijes odmah,ljekarna je odmah do bolnice,oni ti dadu recept,i ti samo s time sve platis i dobijes.sve je super organizirano!Ako ti treba imam i brojeve za smjestaj.Svakom bi preporucila MB!Zelim ti samo daljnji uspjeh generacijo!

----------


## saan

Cure...  Koliko košta postupak mb,  ja nisam još bila ni na jednom postupku...  Imam nizak a m h. 1,14 pmol. Muz normo. Molim. mail na koji šaljem nalaze.  Oprostite što ovako upadam

----------


## mag

> Hvala mag..baš si me ohrabrila...gdje ste bili smješteni i kakav je smještaj? pošalji mi link ili neki kontakt


Mi smo nocili samo po jednu noc,prvi put u jednog gosp.koji u sklopu kuce ima vise apartmana.Bilo je skroz o.k.ljepo sve stima,a mislim da je cijena oko 35 eura.Zove se Joze Hude,tel.0038641681217.A druga 2 puta smo nocili u jednom prenocistu,zove se Sobocan,a nalazi se malo van Maribora,na cesti za Dravograd,isto skroz o.k,cjena oko 40 eura,skroz je na cesti,tako da ga nemozes promasiti.Ovo kod gosp.Hude je jako zgodno zbog blizine bolnice,oko 4-5 min autom,10 hodom.A imam ti jos i ove tel.br.za eventualni smjestaj:
Zugman Joze 0038631561800
Gosp.Vera0038641849419
To su isto apartmani,brojeve mi dala sestra Jasna.Nadam se da ce ti ovo biti od pomoci,i zelim ti samo pozeljeti veliki uspijeh u skoroj buducnosti!Sretno ti Nolice!

----------


## mag

> Cure...  Koliko košta postupak mb,  ja nisam još bila ni na jednom postupku...  Imam nizak a m h. 1,14 pmol. Muz normo. Molim. mail na koji šaljem nalaze.  Oprostite što ovako upadam


Pozdrav Saan.Evo da ti dam malo informacija,nas je postupak dosao oko 1700 eura,inace ako kasnije ides na FET,to ti je oko 400 eura.Cijene postupka variraju od slucaja do slucaja,ali uglavnom je tu oko2000eura.E da,mi smo imali IVF/ICSI.Uglavnom na njihovoj stranici UKC MB,mislim da imas cjenik za sve postupke.Normalno,prvo bi trebala na konzultacije da ti sve odrede,jer svaki par ima svoju dijagnozu.Puno srece Vam zelim!

----------


## saan

Hvala ti mag... Za sada samo skupljam info. Krećemo na vv u 9 mj. pa me zanima u slučaju da ne uspijemo tu onda defiitivno idemo u maribor. Jel nalaze bolje poslati mailom ili poštom? koliko dugo se čeka na konzultacije? Jel uspjeo tvoj ivf/icsi?

----------


## max

Pozdrav svima,
nakon duuugih sedam godina čekamo svoju mariborsku bebu!Bili smo na VV sedam puta i ništa, nikakvog pomaka.
Konačno sam osjetila u mariboru nekakav pomak što se tiče stimulacije i same reakcije na stimulaciju, isto tako konačno imamo i smrzlića za bracu i seku.

----------


## saan

Max...  Kakva prekrasna vijest.. Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću

----------


## mag

> Hvala ti mag... Za sada samo skupljam info. Krećemo na vv u 9 mj. pa me zanima u slučaju da ne uspijemo tu onda defiitivno idemo u maribor. Jel nalaze bolje poslati mailom ili poštom? koliko dugo se čeka na konzultacije? Jel uspjeo tvoj ivf/icsi?


Draga Saan,ja sam prvi put zvala telefonom,objasnila im o cemu se radi,i sestra mi je dala termin za konzultacije negdje za oko mjesec do dva.Nalaze sam im donila osobno gore,a sve kasnije potrebno sam slala mailom.Tako da ti predlazem da sve saljes mailom,ali pitaj i njih telefonski.Oni ti sve ljubazno objasne.Da,hvala Bogu,uspio je moj IVF/ICSI.Moja bebica mi trenutno nana u trbusicu,i samo se nadam da ce sve biti dobro do kraja.Iskreno se nadam da ces uspijeti u 9 mj.Zelim ti svu srecu!Veliki pozdrav.

----------


## max

Hvala ti saan!Trudna sam 31 tjedan i jedva čekamo upoznati našu curicu! Od sveg srca ti želim puno uspijeha na VV i da ne budeš trebala ići u  Maribor.
Ja sam tražila konzultacije kod dr. Vlaisavljevića i na konzultacije sam im donijela sve nalaze.Ono što je nedosajalo poslala sam im naknadno.Čekala sam cca 7 mjeseci na postupak.

----------


## Nolica

PUNO,PUNO hvala MAG...Bravo MAX....A sad još jedno pitanje..jel znate koja je razlika izmedju gonala i menopura....zašto netko dobije u terapiji gonal a netko menompur?

----------


## saan

Hvala ti mag.  Nadam se da će uspjeti... I ja tebi želim svu sreću od srca!  javim se kako je prošlo,  pusa i tebi i bebi

----------


## mag

[QUOTE=Nolica;2440574]PUNO,PUNO hvala MAG...Bravo MAX....A sad još jedno pitanje..jel znate koja je razlika izmedju gonala i menopura....zašto netko dobije u terapiji gonal a netko menompur?[/
Iskreno,za tocnu razliku izmedju ova dva ljeka,u strucnom pogledu,nebi znala...Oba dva sadrze gonadotropin,koji postize fazu sazrijevanja jajnih stanica.U mom protokolu su bila navedena oba dva,ili jedan ili drugi.Razgovarajuci sa dok.,odlucili smo se za Gonal.Meni osobno je bio skroz o.k,nikakvih nuspojava,iako sam se bojala,jer u zivotu nikad nisam koristila nekakve hormone do ovog puta.Eto,to je moje iskustvo...Najbolje na kraju savjetovati se sa njima.,ipak su oni strucno osposobljeni.Ne znam,mozda je cak i neka razlika u cijeni izmedju ta dva ljeka...meni osobno u tom trenu apsolutno nije bilo bitno!SAMO DA SE USPIJE!Veliki pozdrav draga moja

----------


## mag

> Hvala ti mag.  Nadam se da će uspjeti... I ja tebi želim svu sreću od srca!  javim se kako je prošlo,  pusa i tebi i bebi


Hvala i tebi Saan...Uspjet ce!Vjeruj mi!Kako ja uvijek sebi kazem,Bog ima najbolje rijesenje za svakog od nas....he-he

----------


## Iva TS

> Hvala i tebi Saan...Uspjet ce!Vjeruj mi!Kako ja uvijek sebi kazem,Bog ima najbolje rijesenje za svakog od nas....he-he


Drage cure i žene,

Trebala bi mi mala pomoć, broj kontakt dr. Reša iz Ljubljane? I kakva iskustva imate?
Koliko se čeka na pregled prvi?

Lijep pozdrav,
I.

----------


## Iva TS

Drage cure i žene,

Trebala bi mala pomoć, br.kontakt dr. Reša iz Ljubljane, Postojne.
Imate li iskustva, koliko se čeka na naručivanje?

Lijep pozdrav,
I.

----------


## tetadoktor

Iva TS, ovo ti je link na njihov web. detalje ne znam, nisam bila tamo ali tu imaš sve podatke

http://www.neplodnost.com/

----------


## Maya82

Može li mi netko poslat ime one najbolje klinike u Mariboru te adresu i broj telefona na koji se možemo naručiti za konzultacije. Hvala!

----------


## mag

> Može li mi netko poslat ime one najbolje klinike u Mariboru te adresu i broj telefona na koji se možemo naručiti za konzultacije. Hvala!


Univerzitetni klinicki center Maribor
Ljubljanska ulica 5,2000 Maribor
Tel.0038623212462
Email.ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com

----------


## ORNELKA

Dobili smo protokol za MB za oktobar. Već sada sam počela sa kontraceptivom. U panici sam, ne znam odakle bi krenula. Još nismo dobili popis lijekova. Zanima me ako tko zna da mi se javi s uputama oko smještaja i koliko se dana otprilike bude tamo od prvog UZV. Da bi mogli planirati.

----------


## ORNELKA

Mag, razlika između Gonala i Menopura je u tome što Gonal sadrži jedan horman, a Menopur 2 i Menopur se većinom preporuča ženama starije životne dobi. Konkretno, ja na Gonale nisam nikako reagirala, sa 30 Gonala imala sam svega 2 js, a s 16 Menopura u slijedećem postupku imala sam 6 js. Na žalost niti jedan nije rezultirao trudnoćom. Do sada sam još najbolje reagirala na mađarski Merional koji je duplo jeftiniji od naprijed dva navedena lijeka, a po sastavu je identičan Menopuru, s kojim sam imala 15 js, ali vjerovatno uz malo bolje stručno znanje biologa i veći trud doc kod kojeg sam bila, da bi imala više sreće. Sada čekamo protokol iz MB pa bumo vidjeli.  U HR zdravstvo više ne vjerujem.

----------


## ORNELKA

Nolice, kada točno imaš termin za MB. Mi moramo biti u MB oko 08. 10. 2013. Možda imamo termin za isto vrijeme, pa bi bilo dobro da razmjenimo malo informacije do kojih dođemo, ako si za.

----------


## Nolica

Orlenka tek sad vidjela pitanja. Mi smo trebali biti u protokolu za augist ali na prvom UZV 12.8. mi je dr primjetio da je jedan folikul veće te me poslao da vadim estradiol. Estradilol je bio nizak prema referentnom intervalu, ali po dr. visok tako da su me vratili na kontraceptive i naručili ponovo 3.9. Moj svajet, svakako idite na prvi UVZ u MB iako nije obavezan. Nama su ponudili da 1. UZV napravimo kod našeg dr pa da im javimo, a pitanje dal bi moj MPOvac primjetio taj veći folikul i reagirao na njega. Upočetku sam bila totalno očajna jer sam bila jedva dočekala početak svog prvog postupka a baš nemam iskustva ni sa lošim nalazima, jer kod nas je do sad sve kao OK. Ali zapravo mi je drago,da sam otišla na taj 1.UZV i da je dr na vrijeme reagirao.
evo sad pijem svoje zadnje kontraceptive i 3.krećem za MB.Drž te mi fige da sve bude OK

----------


## ORNELKA

Nadam se da si već sada u Mariboru. Molim te kada se vratiš javi mi iskustva, jer ja 09. 10. idem. Nekako sam sva u panici.

Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## Thisted

Sprema li se neko za Maribor ?

----------


## ORNELKA

Ja se spremam. Moram 09. 10. biti tamo.

----------


## Nolica

Bila u MB, sve prošlo savršeno...doktori i sestre *divni*. 
Danas vadila bHcg i jednoznamenkast.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ne želim vas demoralizirati, ni slučajno...Ovo je moj prvi IVF i valjda svatko mora proći svoj križni put...da me pitate, sutra bi opet put MB
sad ne znam što dalje, trebam novu strategiju
ako imate neka pitanja, tu sam

----------


## Bluebella

Nolica koliko se dugo čeka na postupak u Mariboru?
dali je to još uvijek godina dana?

----------


## Nolica

ja sam isto mislila da se čeka tako dugo pa sam mislila "stati u red" i pokušavati u HR. Ali odgovorili su mi za 15ak dana i ponudili termina za 3mj

----------


## mag

> Bila u MB, sve prošlo savršeno...doktori i sestre *divni*. 
> Danas vadila bHcg i jednoznamenkast. 
> Ne želim vas demoralizirati, ni slučajno...Ovo je moj prvi IVF i valjda svatko mora proći svoj križni put...da me pitate, sutra bi opet put MB
> sad ne znam što dalje, trebam novu strategiju
> ako imate neka pitanja, tu sam


Draga jel imas zamrznutih,jer ako da,probaj sa FETom,tako sam ja uspila...

----------


## Nolica

> Draga jel imas zamrznutih,jer ako da,probaj sa FETom,tako sam ja uspila...


Bio je jedan kojeg su trebali zamrznuti 5. dan ako je sve ok.
Mag, kakav je postupak sa smrzlićima, mislim sa vraćanjem smrzlića?
Ovo mi je jako utješno, samo da je taj malac izgurao da zamrzavanja

----------


## karla 1980

Draga* Nolice* veliki zagrljaj ti saljem, znam da je sada tesko ali glavu gore i na FET (nadam se da vas ceka eskimic).
Zelim te ohrabriti.. Ja sam 2010. bila u postupku u Mb i uspjela, ove godine se vratili po eskimica I sada sam u 22.tt. Imamo decka I sada cekamo curicu.

Sve najbolje ti zelim, kao I svim curama u postupcima.  :Smile:

----------


## Nolica

> Draga* Nolice* veliki zagrljaj ti saljem, znam da je sada tesko ali glavu gore i na FET (nadam se da vas ceka eskimic).
> Zelim te ohrabriti.. Ja sam 2010. bila u postupku u Mb i uspjela, ove godine se vratili po eskimica I sada sam u 22.tt. Imamo decka I sada cekamo curicu.
> 
> Sve najbolje ti zelim, kao I svim curama u postupcima.


Karla hvala...molim te mi objasni kakve su pripreme za FET?Kako ide postupak?

----------


## Thisted

Mi idemo na pregled 21.X

----------


## karla 1980

*Nolice* ovako ide FET; prvi UZV napraviti krajem menstr ciklusa (zabiljeziti debljinu endometrija i eventualno prisutnost cisti).
Utvrditi ovulaciju, taj dan kad je test na ovulaciju pozitivan ili iduci dan napraviti UZV i izmjeriti debljinu endometrija i javiti im.

Znaci, javiti im: *datum prvog dana ciklusa
                        *datum kad je test na O bio pozitivan I debljinu endometrija

Nakon toga ti jave kada da dodjes na FET. Obicno naruce u 8.30 na razgovor, potpisete pristanak za odmrzavanje I u 13 sati je bilo vracanje blastice. Obavezno s tobom mora biti I mm jer I on mora potpisati.
FET smo platili 362 eur (odmrzavanje I vracanje 1 blastociste).


Ja ovulaciju nisam utvrdjivala trakicama vec sam isla na UZV. 

Evo, to je to, tako je bilo u svibnju ove godine.

Ako te jos sta zanima pitaj. Pozz

----------


## Nolica

Hvala *Karla*
Koliko su tebi smrzlića vratili?
Ja imam jednog, nadam se  :fige:

----------


## karla 1980

> Hvala *Karla*
> Koliko su tebi smrzlića vratili?
> Ja imam jednog, nadam se



Vratili smo 1 blasticu, ostalo nam je jos 6.

Drzim  :fige:  za tvoju blasticu, sretno I Javi se!

----------


## Nolica

Javili mi iz MB da mi imam jedan smrznuti zametak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i ništa više.Ni kako, ni šta, ni kada? 
Karla vidim da je tebi prošlo dosta vremena između 2 postupka, ali kako to obično ide? Mislim koliko vremena treba proći između ivf i et?

----------


## bugaboo

Cure jel netko zna koja je trenutna cijena Icsi-ja u MB?

----------


## karla 1980

> Javili mi iz MB da mi imam jedan smrznuti zametak
> i ništa više.Ni kako, ni šta, ni kada? 
> Karla vidim da je tebi prošlo dosta vremena između 2 postupka, ali kako to obično ide? Mislim koliko vremena treba proći između ivf i et?


Bravooo  :Very Happy: 

Javi se u Mb 1. dan ciklusa kada zelis na FET,  i dobiti ces daljnje upute. Meni su u Mb rekli da nije potrebna pauza izmedju 2 FET-a, ali za pauzu izmedju IVF-a i FET- a stvarno ne znam. Posalji mail sestri Jasni pa ju pitaj.

----------


## seka35

> *Nolice* ovako ide FET; prvi UZV napraviti krajem menstr ciklusa (zabiljeziti debljinu endometrija i eventualno prisutnost cisti).
> Utvrditi ovulaciju, taj dan kad je test na ovulaciju pozitivan ili iduci dan napraviti UZV i izmjeriti debljinu endometrija i javiti im.
> 
> Znaci, javiti im: *datum prvog dana ciklusa
>                         *datum kad je test na O bio pozitivan I debljinu endometrija
> 
> Nakon toga ti jave kada da dodjes na FET. Obicno naruce u 8.30 na razgovor, potpisete pristanak za odmrzavanje I u 13 sati je bilo vracanje blastice. Obavezno s tobom mora biti I mm jer I on mora potpisati.
> FET smo platili 362 eur (odmrzavanje I vracanje 1 blastociste).
> 
> ...


karla ,vidim da si bila na fet -u ...
mi imamao dva smrzlica  u mariboru  ,planiramo nekad pocetkom slijedece godine po nasu djecicu ,pa me zanima  da li traze sad neke nove nalaza.cula sam da preko 6 mjeseci sad mora se nesto vaditi od nalaza. mi imamo jednog sina kojeg snmo dobili u ljubljani 2011 , ostalo nam je u mariboru dvije blastocite...

----------


## karla 1980

*bugaboo* nemam pojma za cijenu ICSI, mi smo bili na FET-u. Zelim vam srecu i brzi uspjeh na putu za srecu br 2.

*ORNELKA* javi nam kako je bilo.  :Cekam:

----------


## karla 1980

> karla ,vidim da si bila na fet -u ...
> mi imamao dva smrzlica  u mariboru  ,planiramo nekad pocetkom slijedece godine po nasu djecicu ,pa me zanima  da li traze sad neke nove nalaza.cula sam da preko 6 mjeseci sad mora se nesto vaditi od nalaza. mi imamo jednog sina kojeg snmo dobili u ljubljani 2011 , ostalo nam je u mariboru dvije blastocite...


*seka*, kopiram ti iz mail-a: Sa suprugom morate ponoviti sledeče nalaze i pošaljite skenirane po mejlu:markere hepatitisa B i C,HIV 1 i HIV 2,TPHA ili WARE ili VDRL  -nalazi mogu biti stari do 6mjeseci.

Sretno!!

----------


## Thisted

Cenovnik je isti kao za 2011 god

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala!

----------


## smarija

cure imam jedno pitanje koliko dugo ste cekale na odgovor za zakazivanje konsultacija,naime juce sam poslala mail da mi zakazu konsultacije kod dr.Veljka

----------


## majica 82

Smarija ne čeka se dugo, za dan- dva sestra Jasna odgovori

----------


## smarija

majica82 hvala ti na odgovoru ali bih te molila da mi posaljes mail naravno ako imas jer ocigledno da nisu dobili moj mail koji sam im poslala u ponedeljak.Slala sam im na ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com koji sam dobila od drugarice.

----------


## majica 82

ja sam prvi mail poslala na ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si početkom avgusta i sada sam u postupku punkcija bi trebala biti 9.11. dobijala sam odgovore i sa maila sto ti imas, tako da i on je ok. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## smarija

majica 82 hvala ti puno,tebi zelim puno srece  :Kiss:

----------


## Bella16

Pozdrav svima.
Vjerovatno ćemo se družiti na ovoj temi.
Za početak, tek treba da zakašem konsultacije u Mariboru kod dr Vlaisavljevića.

Imam dva pitanja u startu, budite ljubazne.  :Saint: 

Da li se još uvijek čeka godinu dana? I da li se tih godinu dana računa od dana prve konsultacije na klinici?
Pitanje je malo glupavo, ali nigdje ne nađoh odgovor. Kada zovemo kliniku prvi put i zakazujemo konsultacije, na kom jeziku pričamo?
Čitala sam na forumima da dr govori srpsko/hrvatski, ali me zanima sam protokol na klinici.

Hvala

----------


## smarija

Bella ja sam u prosli ponedjeljak poslala mail i kako nisam dobila odgovor danas sam ih nazvala.Zakazane su mi konsultacije kod dr.Veljka 03.12. e sad za dalje cu tek da vidim sta treba i koliko se ceka da udjem u proces.Pricas normalno na srpsko-hrvatskom jeziku sve te razumiju i oni takodje pricaju,uglavnom svi svakog razumiju sto je najbitnije  :Yes: .

----------


## Bella16

Hvala puno na odgovoru.
Onda ću i ja pozvati ovih dana, neću slati mejl.Jesu li liste čekanja još uvijek godinu dana?

----------


## Bella16

Sestra mi je rekla javiti na mejl termin konsultacija još prije 8 dana. I ništa.
Razmišljam da ih nazovem danas, sutra.
Vidim da je praksa da se puno brže dobije odgovor. Ne znam u čemu je problem.

----------


## smarija

Bella 16 nazovi ih ili posalji mail.

----------


## Brunaa

*Mariborčanke*, imam pitanje u svezi izračuna dana FET-a. 
Npr. ako imam zamrznute blastociste, i oulaciju utvrdim npr. danas  1.12.2013.g., da li danas računam kao nulti dan (tj.kao dan punkcije), a
02.12.13. - 1d
03.12.13. - 2d
04.12.13. - 3d
05.12.13. - 4d
06.12.13. - 5d - dan kada bi trebao biti FET?
Ili FET treba biti 07.12.13.?

----------


## mag

> *Mariborčanke*, imam pitanje u svezi izračuna dana FET-a. 
> Npr. ako imam zamrznute blastociste, i oulaciju utvrdim npr. danas  1.12.2013.g., da li danas računam kao nulti dan (tj.kao dan punkcije), a
> 02.12.13. - 1d
> 03.12.13. - 2d
> 04.12.13. - 3d
> 05.12.13. - 4d
> 06.12.13. - 5d - dan kada bi trebao biti FET?
> Ili FET treba biti 07.12.13.?


Draga Brunaa,mislim da bi tebi trebao biti 6.12.13 fet,jer u mom slucaju pozitivan test je bio 27.1.,a fet su mi odredili 1.2.i hvala Bogu bio je uspjesan.Znaci,1.12.bi trebao biti nulti dan.

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

